#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-10
<imsu> dkssudgktpdy
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<grr> ni hao
<jincreator> 안녕하세요. T.T
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<grr> ni hao
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<nexusz99> 네 안녕하세요
<grr> 월요병 무섭네요...
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 또 바빠진다......orz
<grr> 전 이미 야근의 요정에서 야근의 정령으로 레벨업했어요...
<drake_cli> ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 이제 가야지
<grr>  /.\
<yemharc> 음
<grr> 흐음
<grr> 업무가 바뀔려나..
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 왜요?
<grr> voip쪽 시킬려나봐요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 잡캐 성장시키고 싶으신듯  -_-;
<grr> 말이 좋아 만능이지 실제는 잡케 ㅡㅡ;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> grr / 갸르릉 -ㅠ-
<grr> 그르릉
<DarkCircle> 어쩌다가 야근 유닛으로 강화를 - -;
<Ben5_Hadoop> 초저가 유닛 무한 강화
<Ben5_Hadoop> 치트키나 다름없는 이 강화를 회사에서는 밥먹듯이 써먹네요
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> = =
<grr> 진짜 팀 옮겨버릴까..
<imsu> grr: 잉??
<imsu> 아 듀얼 한번 써보려다가 우분투 재 설치했음요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 왜 화면이 멍하니 암것도 안뜨냐 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 생고생했네 ㅠ
<imsu> 11.04가 이쁘긴 이쁘구낭 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 디게 많이 바꼈네 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 어렵다 ㅠ
<grr> imsu : 야근의 정령으로 소문나니까 좀 거시기해서요 ㅡㅡ
<imsu> grr: 잉? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> grr: 야근하시는구나~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에이~ 밀님에게 좀 배우세요 야근하는 법을 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 잠시 로그아웃요
<imsu> 아;;; 설정하기 넘 귀찮아 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> yemharc: 예밀씨~ grr 님에게 야근하는 법을 특강해주세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 첫차로 퇴근하면 막혀서 빨리 못가요
<grr> (...)
<imsu> 에이~ 사람들 다 출근하는거 보고 가면 되죠~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 고생이십니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 야근 별거 있나요
<yemharc> 발 밑에 세면바구니 하나면 됩니다.
<imsu> 캬~~~~~
<HiOSS> 안녕하세요~
<HiOSS> Seony: 선배님 잘 지내시죠??
<HiOSS> yemharc: 잘 지내시죠?? 언제 시간 되시나요?ㅋㅋ
<Seony> HiOSS: Hi
<HiOSS> Seony: 넵!!
<Seony> 저녁 식사 중 ㅎㅎ 잠시..
<HiOSS> Seony: 알겠습니다ㅋ^^
<HiOSS> Seony: 식사 맛있게 하십시오~
<yemharc> HiOSS: 오, 명휘님 오랫만입니다.
<yemharc> 지금 서버 데이터 합치느라 좀 정신이 없었어요 ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> 네^^
<HiOSS> 고생이 많으시네요ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 요즘 뭐 시간은 퇴근 이후에는 널널한 편입니다.
<yemharc> 야근타임도 끝났...는데 이번주는 주말출근 해야하지만요 ㅠ_ㅜ
<HiOSS> 어이쿠... 주말 출근;;
<HiOSS> 다음주에나 한번 저녁에 술한잔 하시죠ㅋ
<yemharc> 이번달 마지막주에 SKT랑 출시계약한 날짜여서 조금 빡빡해졌어요 ㅎ
<HiOSS> 네ㅋ^^
<yemharc> 그럴까요. 명휘님은 주말이 편하신가요?
<HiOSS> 아 저는 이번주에는 시골 집에 내려가 있어야해서요
<yemharc> 아하
<HiOSS> 저는 뭐 주중에도 괜찮고
<HiOSS> 주말에도 괜찮고요
<HiOSS> ㅠ_ㅠ
<yemharc> 어..근데 다음주는 어차피 OSS포럼이 껴 있네요
<HiOSS> 아 넵ㅋ
<HiOSS> 그럼 일단 포럼때 뵙는걸로
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그러죠 ㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 29일은 또 세미나네요
<HiOSS> 포럼 때 차 안가지고 갈거니까요
<yemharc> 네 ㅎㅎ
<HiOSS> 늦게까지 한번 달려보시죠ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이런 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아이패드2를 질렀는데
<yemharc> 10분 만져보고 깨달은게 있습니다.
<yemharc> 세상 모든 smart기기는 애플제품과 애플제품이 아닌 것으로 나뉘더군요
<yemharc> (먼산)
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 저도 얼마전에 갤럭시를 업어와서
<HiOSS> 그거 쓰면서 역시 삼성은 안되는구나...
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 애플과 애플이 아닌 것으로 구분ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> yemharc: 아이패드 사셨으면
<HiOSS> 키보드 하나 드릴까요??
<HiOSS> 아... 블투 키보드가 있으시구나;;
<imsu> 오늘은 다들 조용하시네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 집에 들어가셨습니까? ㅋㅋ
<grr> poo
<imsu> ??
<imsu> 오늘도 야근 고고씽? ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<grr> 전 정령이니까여
<grr> 야근왕 - > 야근의 요정 - >야근의 정령
<imsu> grr: 아~ 소환사셨구나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 몰라뵈었네요 ㅎㅎ 꾸벅!~~
<grr> 소환에 대해 P.P 형으로 당하는 입장 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어이쿠야~~
<grr> 어이쿠야~
<grr> 양복 안입고 출퇴근 하니까 망정이지...
<imsu> 쿨럭
<imsu> 니나노호~~ 난 맨날 늦게 퇴근 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> grr: 오늘은 그래서 몇시 퇴근하십니까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> imsu: 몇가지 디버깅 로그만 더보고 바로 가려구요
<grr>  /.\
<imsu> 오메 나도 디버깅 중
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 수학자들은 너무 머리가 똑똑한거 같음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 이해는 했는데 설명을 해줘야 하니 머리아프네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> grr: 아 그나저나 오랜만에 모니터 듀얼로 썼더니 기분이 상쾌합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 유쾌상쾌통쾌!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> imsu: 확실히 차이가 나요 ㅜㅜ
<grr> 창을 안겹쳐두 되니 짱 편함
<imsu> grr: 그러게요 ㅎㅎ 완전 좋네요 ㅎㅎ 듀얼쓰다가 하나 쓰면 예전에 엄청 답답했었죠
<grr> 디버그 로그만 보고 가려다 문제점 해결하고 가게생겼네요 ;;
<imsu> 문서보고 코딩하고 그래야 하는데;; 내렸다 올렸다 하느라 시간이 다감 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잉? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> ...
<grr> 좋은건지 나쁜건지..
<imsu> 왜요 해결하면 좋은거 아닌가요?
<imsu> 그냥 내일 발견했다하고 내일 해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 애매해지면 잠을 못자잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 이미 테스트 이미지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 올렸어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 안돼 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 쿨럭;;
<imsu> grr: 회사가 아니라 당신이 블랙이군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왜자꾸 일을 만들어 ㅋㅋ
<grr> ;;;;
<grr> 디버깅 로그 보고.. 어? 하고 세줄 수정하니까 잘되는데..
<imsu> 그러다 안된다고 하면 개망하지만;;; 수세요 쉬세요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 문제는 셀프 테스트 보고가;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 암튼 추카 드립니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 오랜만에 gdb의 세계로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> -ㄱ.. gdb ..
<imsu> 이거 은근히 재밌네;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 패킷 테스트는 내일 하고... 튀어야지...
<imsu> 안녕히 들어가십숑 ㅎㅎ
<grr> gdb 싫어요.. visual studio가 갑이어라..
<grr> 비쥬얼 스튜디오가 정말 디버깅 하기 좋아요 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> 인정
<imsu> 완전 인정
<imsu> 변태되기 5초전 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하지만 5초는 절대 흘러가도록 하지 않겠다!!!! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> grr: usb 마우스 하나 얼마나하나요?
<imsu> 마우스 유저인데 마우스가 고장나니 너무 불편함 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 추천좀 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;키보드유저라서 모르실려나 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<diboi> jincreator, 안녕하세요? 건강히 지내십니까? 저 이현인입니다.
<jincreator> diboi: 앗, 오랫만입니다!!!
<diboi> 인터넷을 개통했습니다. 속도는 무지 느리지만 쓸만합니다.
<diboi> 지금 아침 10시 20분입니다.
<yemharc> 폰에 테더링 받아 패드로 접속하는 저보다야....
<jincreator> 여긴 밤 11시 20분입니다. :)
<diboi> 음···. 초당 몇 킬로비트가 나오시길래 하하;;
<yemharc> 그건 잘 모르겠네요
<jincreator> 인터넷을 개통하셨으니 이제 드디어 소식을 받아볼 수 있겠네요.
<yemharc> 뭐 그래도 1~200k는 나오지 않으려나요 3G니...
<diboi> 아무튼, 가장 궁금한게 있는데 정보통신산업진흥원과 일이 잘 마무리 되었습니까?
<jincreator> 네, 해결 다 끝났습니다!
<diboi> 뭐 저랑 비슷하시네요 하하
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 여러분
<diboi> jincreator, 정말 고맙습니다. 정착하는 내내 얼마나 조마조마 하던지 걱정이 컸습니다
<yemharc> 아이패드 사세요 아이패드 (....)
<jincreator> diboi: 그냥 보고서 대충 쓰면 되는 건데요, 뭘...
<diboi> jincreator, 훌륭합니다 하하
<diboi> yemharc, 여기는 iPhone 3GS가 2년 신규 가입에 공짜입니다.
<yemharc> 그냥 돈 조금 내고 4가 낫지 않겠습니까...
<diboi> 요금제 자유가 아니라 결과적으로 돈을 더 내긴 하지만 기대가 컸으나, 새로 이민해온 사람이라 신용이 없어서 약정 자체가 안 됩니다 하아···.
<diboi> 당장 급여를 벌 수 없어서 모든게 큰 부담이거든요.
<yemharc> 아, 아예 이민으로 가신거군요
<yemharc> 전 장기체류 정도로 생각했었는데
<diboi> 잠깐 머문다고 생각하기에는 비용을 너무 많이 들여서요, 하하! 떠나려 해도 한국에서 살은 만큼은 살면서 뽕을 뽑아야합니다
<yemharc> jincreator 29일에 서울서 따로 세미나 열 예정입니다. 아직 확정인지까지는 모르겠네요
<yemharc> diboi 뭐 요즘 세상에 어디서 살건 상관있나요. 인터넷만 되면 되는거죠
<diboi> yemharc, 네 맞습니다! 사실 체류 신분이라던가 사람구실 하려면 몇 절차가 더 남았지만, 컴퓨터 사고 인터넷 개통하고 나니 비로소 정착한 느낌이 나더군요, 하하
<yemharc> 뭐어, 요새는 인터넷도 국민 기본권으로 인정하는 나라들이 생길 정도니까요
<jincreator> yemharc: 우분투 다음 세미나인가요?
<yemharc> 이번 10월 세미나요
<yemharc> 분도님하고 명환님은 제주도로 가시고
<jincreator> 아, 그래서 "따로"이군요.
<yemharc> 서울서는 그냥 작은 소모임 정도로 모여볼까 하고 있어요
<yemharc> 그런거죠
<yemharc> 장비나 뭐 여건이 된다 싶으면 화상회의(통화?)도 짧게 해본다고는 하는데
<yemharc> 사실 반은 즉흥적인 계획이라 그렇게까지 잘 될지는 모르겠네요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-11
<grr> Hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> ㅎㅇ
<yemharc> 전 잠시 리붓요
<yemharc> 아웈ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 다시 리붓 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 아웅.. 키보드 좀 더 좋은거 살껄...
<yemharc> 아우
<yemharc> 이놈의 x어x을 윈도우 불편해 죽겠네요
<yemharc> 윈도용 udev가 필요합니다
<Ben5_Hadoop> x1=빌 x2=어
<Ben5_Hadoop> 앗 틀렸다 -ㅅ-
<Ben5_Hadoop> x1=빌 x2=먹
<grr> 윈도우가 얼마나 편한데요..
<grr> 이런 유저불량...
<bluedusk> 아니
<yemharc> 음?
<yemharc> grr: udev 없으니 드라이버 일일이 찾아 갈아야 되잖아요...
<yemharc> txt문서 조금 수정하면 알아서 연결되는건데
<yemharc> (...)
<bluedusk> 제가 hp probook 4330s 쓰는데 wimax 6250카드를 덜컥 사서 장착했더니 지원하지 않는 모듈이라고 바이오스에서 장치를 disable 시켜버리는데
<bluedusk> 이거좀 어케 해결좀 grr님 굽신굽신
<yemharc> ...바이오스에서 disable입니까..
<bluedusk> 아 구글신도 모르겠다는 답변이 나오네요..-_-
<bluedusk> 아 바이오스 덤프 떠서 hex 코드를 고치면 된답니다. 하지만 제공툴은 윈도우..
<yemharc> 아니 근데
<yemharc> 정말 [바이오스]가 꺼버리나요?
<bluedusk> 네
<yemharc> ...신기하네
<bluedusk> 바이오스에서 디스어블 시킨다고 엔터치고 계속하래요
<yemharc> 바이오스도 은근 똑똑하군요
<grr> djfk
<grr> 어라
<grr> 나가셨네..
<grr> 포기하면 편해요 라고 하려고 했는데...(...)
<grr> bluedusk: 포기하면 편해요 (...)
<yemharc> grr: 요즘 드는 생각인데
<yemharc> 맥 개발자로 살면 인생 편할듯요
<grr> yemharc: 굳이 꼭 그렇게까지 hex떠서 OP코드 때서 분석하고 해야겠습미까...
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 전 아무말도 안했어요
<yemharc> .....
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 모함하면 싫어요♡
<yemharc> 그리고
<yemharc> 전 아이패드를 사고 앱등이의 길에 들어섰습니다
<yemharc> IT는 감성이라구요!!
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> (....)
<yemharc> 세상 모든 스마트 기기는 애플과 悲애플로 나뉘는겁니다
<jincreator> bluedusk: hp는 자사의 인증 부품만 쓸 수 있습니다.
<grr> yemharc: 전 단지 네이티브를 쓰고싶을뿐이지 딱히 앱등이는 아니라능..
<yemharc> 그러니까 아이폰 어플을 안드로이드에서도 쓰고 싶다는 말이군요. 압니다.
<bluedusk> jincreator, 안그런 제조사들도 있나요?
<bluedusk> 다들 말들은 자기들 인증부품만 쓰라고 하죠
<yemharc> 자체 인증부품 사용은 권장이지 강제는 아니지 않나요?
<jincreator> bluedusk: 아예 바이오스에서 막게 한 경우는 거의 없죠.
<bluedusk> 일단 밥먹거 와서 삽질을
<bluedusk> jincreator, 대충 방법은 찾았어요
<bluedusk> 그리고 바이오스에서 막던 머에서 막던 막아도 다들 깔아서 쓰잖아요 완벽하게는 아니지만
<bluedusk> 그정도 삽질에 비하면 이건 뭐..
<yemharc> 부팅한 다음 꽂아서 드라이버 설치를 진행하는 방법은 어떤가요?
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> 아 힘들다
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 아우
<drake_kr> 이틀연짱술이야
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아.. 정확히는 4일 연짱
<drake_kr> 몸에서 안 받아주네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내일부터 상암동 다시 가야지
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<imsu> drake_kr: 잉??
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 29일 세미나 제가 진행하기로..
<imsu> drake_kr: 먼놈의 술을 그리 많이 드셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu 발표해라
<imsu> 허?
<imsu> 먼 발표에요 제가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 토요일은 수업이 있네요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ì²´
<drake_kr> 변절자다
<imsu> drake_kr: emacs calendar 짱인듯 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 변절자라니요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 그럼 월급 줘요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;; 시험 문제 출제해야 하는데 영 귀찮네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 혹시 질문드려도 될까요?
<razGon> 클라우드 컴퓨팅 되는 리눅스 배포판이 있을 까요?
<imsu> 헐;;; 유저가 답할수 있는게 아니군요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> drake_kr: 이런건 형님이 답해주셔야죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<razGon> 컴퓨터 하나에 여러 컴이 버츄얼 박스에서 움직이듯이 각기 다르게 활동시키는
<drake_kr> 아 kvm이나 openstack 말씀하시는거구나..
<razGon> ?
<razGon> 제가 완전히 초보라서요. 그런게 있나 해서요.
<drake_kr> 키워드는 kvm openstack입니다
<razGon> 구글링하면서 찾아 봐야 겠군요.
<razGon> 감사합니다. 있다가 읽고 질문드릴께요.^^
<drake_kr> 기업에서 사용하실거면 rhel 기술지원 받으시면 돼요~
<razGon> 작은 사무실입니다.
<razGon> 단. 윈도우가 구동되야 하는데.
<drake_kr> ?
<bluedusk> guest 운영체제로 윈도우를 올리신다는건가요?
<razGon> 데이터 관리와 리소스 사용은 메인컴이 하되 각기 단말은 윈도우로.
<razGon> 아. 그렇게 말이 되는 군요.
<razGon> 예ㅃ
<razGon> 비효율적인가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<razGon> 흠. 결국은 업무 전용 프로그램이 리눅스판이 나와야 하겠군요.
<imsu> drake_kr: 횽님!!! 짱!!!!!!!
<imsu> 이정돈 되어야 진행을 하지 !!! 캬오 ^^
<razGon> 제가 필수적으로 써야 될 프로그램이 윈도우용 밖에 없어서요
<razGon> 그것만 아니면 말씀하신대로 구축해도 될듯 한데요. 리소스는 그리 많이 먹는 프로 그램이긴 하지만..
<razGon> 아.. 그거 말고도 부딪히는게 많군요.... 아. 거기서 오류 생기네...쩝..ㅠㅠ
<razGon> 우분투에서 kvm openstack은 가능 한가요?
<razGon> 이건 가정용.
<razGon> 하긴 가정용으로 쓰기는 입지가 부족하겠군요..
<razGon> 이런 MB같은 세상.
<imsu> 제가 잘 몰라서 그런데요 오픈스택오픈스택 많이 들어봤는데 오픈스택이 뭔가요?
<razGon> 저도 구글링 하려는 중..ㅋ
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<grr> ni hao
<imsu> 하이요 짱개 베이베 ~ ㅋㅋ
<razGon> ni hao? zum mu yang?
<razGon> is it right?
<imsu> grr: 오메 중국어 잘하시는 분 왔나벼 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아.....
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 220gb 남았다 (....)
<imsu> 머가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 백업할 데이터요
<yemharc> (구형서버 통합중)
<imsu> 헐;;;
<yemharc> 합치고, 정리하고, 권한 다시 설정하고....
<yemharc> 이사는 하드디스크 지원해 줄것도 아니면서 레이드레이드 노래를 부르고..
<yemharc> 그렇게 레이드가 좋으면 와우나 하던가 -0-
<imsu> 와우에 레이드가 나오나요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 보스 때려잡는걸 레이드라고 합니다 :)
<imsu> 아하~
<drake_kr> 220gb라니 영화 5편쯤 되려나
<imsu> 헐... 영화 한편이 무슨 40기가입니까?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 초고화질?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 1080p
<imsu> ㅡ.;;
<imsu> 내 컴터론 영화 두편도 제대로 못받겠네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 컴터 좀 굽신굽신 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 당신의 영화 한편의 절약이 저에겐 큰 희망이 됩니다 ~!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐래
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 아이폰 4S 지를까 (....)
<imsu> 헐;;
<yemharc> 아니면 참았다가 5를 살까..
<imsu> 강림하셨구나;;
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 12월엔 맥북air를 사고 (....)
<drake_kr> 참았다가 5 사요
<yemharc> 근데 icloud 너무 편해보여서요
<yemharc> (...)
<grr> 전 한국사람입니다. 한국어를 사랑해요 (...)
<drake_kr> 이분 왜이래
<drake_kr> 사과 관심도 없던 분이
<drake_kr> 집이 사과로 넘쳐나겠네
<bluedusk> 저희집 냉장고에 사과 5개 있어요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 전 애플빠가 되기로 했어요
<imsu> grr: 얼레 짱개님;;;; 중국을 사랑해 주세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 미안해요 잡스형! 살아 생전에 아이폰으로 답글 못달아줬어요 엉엉
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> yemharc: 29일 발표 누구 시키죠
<drake_kr> grr: 발표할래?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 뭘로 발표하나요
<Ben5_Hadoop> 29일 프로그래머 할루윈 파티 어떨까요 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 뭐하면 제가 하나?
<Ben5_Hadoop> 커스튬이 막 전자 회로고
<Ben5_Hadoop> 키보드 커스튬
<Ben5_Hadoop> 개판.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음 일단 저는 우분투 서버 설치/활용에 대해서 할거에요
<imsu> drake_kr: 아 키보드 하니까 생각나네 혹시 usb -> ps/2 로 바꿔주는거 가지고 계십니까?
<imsu> 마우스가 없으니 디게 불편하네 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 마우스 유저에게 마우스가 터치패드 뿐이란건;; 죽으라는거죠 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<imsu> 싸게 파세요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 임마
<drake_kr> 터치패드로 서든하는 사람도 있는데
<grr> 뭘로 발표하나여
<imsu> 아놔 그 분은 신이고 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 주제는 자유
<grr> IT or 비IT ?
<drake_kr> '난 이렇게 살았다' 같은것도 괜찮
<drake_kr> it or bit라니 이녀석
<grr> ㅋ
<drake_kr> 구현씨한테 크로스카운터 한번 날려보던가 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 지금은 안 할테니.. 뭐..
<grr>  /
<grr> 주제로 뭐 적절한게 있나..
<grr> 함 해볼께요
<drake_kr> 오오
<grr> 못하면 술한병 갈굼당하면 시망이지
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 분도님이 서울세미나 좋될거 같다고 하시는데..
<drake_kr> 쿠데타 한번 해야지
<imsu> ㅈㅅㅈㅅ ㅋㅋ 시간이 안나서 못가요 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<grr> 그런데 정말 무슨 이바구하지..
<grr> 학생들이 좀 오나요?
<yemharc> 구글해킹 어때요 (...)
<drake_kr> 학생들 거의 매주 왔었으니..
<grr> yemharc: - _-
<yemharc> 아, 어라
<yemharc> 습관은 무섭네요
<yemharc> with 라고 쳐야 하는데
<yemharc> 자연스레 width
<yemharc> (.....)
<drake_kr> 머 암튼
<drake_kr> 발표자 두명정도 구해봐야것네
<razGon> drake_kr: KVM은 제가 원하는 용어는 아닌거 같구요. 오픈스택이 원하는 용어같아요.ㅋ
<razGon> http://player.vimeo.com/video/20787736?autoplay=1
<razGon> 여기 영상보니 흠. 이거 같군요.
<razGon> drake_kr: 우분투 서버 설치/활용이 발표라...ㅋ
<razGon> drake_kr: 제가 최근에 서버설치해서요. x-window올리고 사용중입니다. vsftpd와 APM을 제로 보드 올리는 것까지 했습니다. 그이전에 ajaxplorer
<razGon> 사용했었구요.
<razGon> 지금 제 목적은 일차로 다른 데스크탑에 있는 자료를 한곳에 모아서 보관하는 겁니다. 이게 ftp나 웹서버등에 연동이 되서 외부에서 연결되도록 하려 합니다.
<razGon> 좀더 간다면 지인들 끼리 자료 공유를 위한 허브로...
<imsu> 으흠?
<razGon> 근데 암것도 몰라서 해보는데... 정말 힘들었습니다.
<razGon> 여기저기 검색해서 우분투 설치 하는 것부터요.
<niade> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<razGon> 정말 윈도우 처럼 생각하니깐 우분투에서는 안되더군요
<imsu> razGon: 그냥 서버 설치해서 유저 권한 주면 안됨?
<razGon> niade: 안녕하세요?
<niade> 음..; 저 우분투 처음 사용해 보는데 질문 하나 드려도 될까요?
<imsu> 아는 것만 ㅋㅋ
<niade> 코분투로 iso를 받고
<niade> CD를 굽고 설치를 했는데요
<niade> 설치 중에 오류가 뜨더라구요
<imsu> 저는 모르지만 다른 분들은 잘 아실거에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 흐미
<niade> 음...;
<razGon> 그게 윈도우에서 우분투로 가는 하나의 장벽입니다. 사고의 장벽
<niade> 넵;;
<niade> 근데 오류를 검색을 해봐도
<niade> 답을 찾을수가 없어서 ㄱ- 염치 불구하고
<niade> 아얄씨 접속했어요 ㅠ
<imsu> 무슨 오류인데여? ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 무슨 오류죠?
<razGon> ㅉㅉㅃ
<niade> 잠시만요 갑자기 적으려니 생각이 안나서 ㅎㅎ;
<razGon> 권한이라는  개념이 윈도우에서는 거의 없죠.
<razGon> 그게 우분투를 만났을때 장벽이 되더라구요.
<razGon> vsftpd설치 하고 삽질한게 그거임.ㅋ
<niade> 음 일단
<imsu> suapapa: 안녕하세요 오랜만이신듯 ㅎㅎ
<razGon> suapapa: 리하이요.
<niade> 먼서 실행한 환경이 XP환경에서 파티션은 C,D,E,F나뉘어 있구요 CD랑 EF는 다른 하드웨어
<imsu> 아 팅이구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이런 ㅋ
<niade> D:에서
<niade> 파티션을 나눈다고 설정을 하고 시작을 했었어요
<niade> 그런데
<niade> 권한이 설정이 안되어 있다고
<suapapa> imsu, razGon 안녕하세요
<niade> PERMISSION DENIED
<niade> 이게 뜨네요
<imsu> niade: 멀하시려고 그런건데여?
<razGon> 듀얼부팅 하시려는 건가요?
<niade> 넵
<imsu> 그냥 단순하게 권한이 설정이 안되어있다고 하진 않을 텐데 ㅎㅎ
<niade> xp환경에서 CD로 설치를 하고나면
<razGon> 혹시 wubi를 사용하셨는지요?
<niade> CD로 재부팅시에 라이브 CD처럼 사용해서 우분투 환경을 사용할 수 있다고 하더라구요;
<imsu> 네
<niade> 유닉스를 공부하고 있는데 리눅스를 써보는게 도움이 많이 된대서 써보려구 설치를 시도하고 있었구요
<niade> razGon//wubi가 어떤건지 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<imsu> 일단 넘어가죠 ㅋ
<niade> 음...; 제가 검색한 부분에서는
<niade> wubi란 부분이 없어서;; 아직 그건 잘 모르겠어요 ;
<niade> 일단 CD를 굽고나서 CD를 집어넣으니
<niade> 오토런이 실행이 되어야 할 부분에서
<niade> cd를 자동으로 시작할 수가 없다고 나오더라구요
<niade> 그래도 용량은 맞게 구워져 있길래 괜찮겠다 했는데 답을 찾을수가 없네요 ㅠ
<imsu> 음?? 재부팅 하신거 아닌가요?
<niade> 넵 설치중 오류가 뜨긴했는데 일단 재부팅은 해봤었어요
<niade> 혹시 몰라서 CD를 넣은채로 한번 해봤었는데
<imsu> 설치중 오류가 뜬다면은 머지;; ㅡ.;ㅡ
<niade> 우분투 화면이 뜨면서 좌측 상단에 커서만 뜨고 거기서 멈추더라궁;
<niade> 멈추더라구요;
<imsu> 노트북에 하셨나요?
<niade> 허용이 안되어있다고 나오는데
<niade> 아니오 데스크탑이에요;
<niade> permission denied
<niade> 자세한내용은 로그를 보라는데
<niade> 로그가 안보이는군요;
<imsu> 잘은 모르겠지만 cd 잘 못구워진건 아니죠?
<razGon> niade: 죄송합니다. 잠시 전화가  와서요
<niade> 음 넵 CD구울당시는 CD가 잘 구워 졌다구
<niade> 메시지가 나왔었어요
<niade> 음... 혹시 모르니 CD를 한장 더 구워볼까요?
<imsu> 켁
<imsu> ㅈㅅ
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 난 모름 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<niade> ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 유저일뿐 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> niade: 혹시 그래픽카드 엔비디아?
<niade> 넵
<razGon> wubi는  우분투를 윈도우와 같이 공생하게 만드는 프로그램입니다.
<imsu> niade: 내장형 그래픽 카드 있나요?
<niade> 아하 그럼 wubi를 먼저 설치를 했어야 했나보군요
<razGon> 그것으로 설치하시는 게 쉬울 겁니다.
<imsu> 아뇨
<niade> 아아...
<niade> 가상머신같은
<niade> 개념인가요?
<niade> 설치된걸 제거하고 wubi를 찾아서 다시한번 도전해 보고 오겠습니다
<razGon> 아니요. 마스터부트레코드를 변경해서요. 듀얼부팅을 손쉽게 해주는 겁니다.
<imsu> niade: 그래픽카드 딴놈 있남유?
<niade> 음..;
<niade> 아니요;
<niade> 그래픽 카드 문제이려나요?
<imsu> 엔디비아인가 엔비디아인가 그놈이 가끔 그리 문제를 발생시킵니다 ㅠ.ㅠ; 예전에 저도 고생했었쬬
<niade> ㅠㅠ
<niade> 일단 wubi로 다시 시도해 보고 보고서 올리겠습니다
<imsu> 헐;; 그럴 필요까진 없는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 역시 서버가 편해..
<grr> drake_kr: 남이 만들어둔 서버를 쓰는게 편해요...
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<grr> 이말에 중요한 포인트는 내가 뭔가 불만이어도 전혀 개선할 의지가 읍다는거에요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 엔비디아가;; 우분투랑 잘 안맞나요?
<razGon> drake_kr: 질문 또있는데요. vsftpd에서 한글파일이 폰트가 깨지는데 뭔가 방법이 없나요? 캐릭터 코드랑 문제 있을 거 같은데요.
<razGon> 오히려 ATI랑 않맞지 않나요?
<niade> 음..
<drake_kr> razGon: vsftpd가 아니라 클라이언트 문제 같은데요
<imsu> razGon: 2~3년 전에 고생했던 기억이 나서요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 엔비디아 땜시 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 문자셋은 요즘 기본 utf8이에요
<imsu> niade: 굳이 우비를 이용해서 설치해 볼 필요는 없는데요 ㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 멀티부팅 고고씽 !!
<imsu> 저처럼 하드 몇번 날려먹으면 될거에요 !! 캬캬캬캬
<niade> 으앜 ㅋㅋ
<niade> 일단
<niade> wubi를 받아서
<niade> 재설치를 해보려구요
<niade> CD는 다시 삽입을 했는데 이제 입질이...
<drake_kr> wubi 비추인데..
<niade> 음.. ㄱ-
<niade> CD를 넣었을때
<imsu> 나도 비츄 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 피카츄
<niade> CD를 찾을수 없어서 CD메뉴를 실행 할 수 없습니다 라고 하는군요;
<imsu> 비카츄
<imsu> 비츄
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> 역시 CD가 문제일까요?
<niade> 음.. 그런 우분투를 설치하는데 어떤방식으로 설치하는게 제일 이상적인가요?
<imsu> niade: 그냥 파티션 하나 나눠서요 거기다 설치하시는게 제일 낫지 않을까요?
<imsu> 아니면 버츄얼 머신에다가 설치하세요
<imsu> 그게 제일 안전하네요 ㅋㅋ
<niade> 음...
<imsu> virtualbox를 이용하시던디 vmware를 쓰시던지
<imsu> 이게 제일 낫죠 ㅋㅋ
<niade> 퍼미션 오류가 계속 나는걸보니 ㄱ-
<niade> 그냥 가상머신쪽으로
<razGon> 하긴 그래도 되겠네요.ㅋ
<niade> 도전을 해보겠습니당 ㅠㅠ
<razGon> 어짜피 뭘한다는 게 아니라... 보시려는 거니.
<yemharc> 가장 좋은건 역시 설치하지 않 (탕!)
<imsu> niade: 근데 저도 설치하다가 조금 도움이 된게 역시 하드를 몇 번 날려먹어봐야 !!!!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 너무 사악한가 ㅋㅋ
<niade> 앜 안돼요 제
<drake_kr> 음?
<niade> 하드에 있는 사랑스런(?) 야구 동영상과(죄송합니다) 문서 파일들(물론 백업은 되어 있습니다)
<niade> ....;
<niade> 은 농담이구요;
<niade> 일단 가상머신까지 해보고 안되면 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 요즘은 누구지
<niade> 다른 방법을 다시 강구해 보겠스빈다;
<niade> 보겠습니다.
<imsu> niade: 전 엊그제 그래픽 잘못 건드리다가 먹통되어서 다시 설치했어요 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<drake_kr> 그냥
<niade> :Q
<imsu> 하드 또 날려먹음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 세컨컴에 설치하세요
<drake_kr> 굳이 메인에 설치하지 마시고
<niade> 그... ㄱ-
<niade> 가난한 학생이다보니.. ㅠㅠ
<imsu> drake_kr: 행님 전 메인에다가 해가지고는 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 연구실 컴터 날려먹을 뻔했어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> drake_kr: utf8으로 폰트 변경하려면 어떻게 하면 되죠?
<drake_kr> razGon: ftp 클라이언트 뭐 쓰세요?
<razGon> drake_kr: 밀어야 되는 건 아니죠..ㅠㅠ
<razGon> vsftpd입니다.
<drake_kr> 서버 말구요
<imsu> drake_kr: 아 그 때 생각하면 아찔합니다 .한창 프로젝트 과제하고 잇었는데 실수로 다 날려먹은줄알고;; 얼매나 땀을 삐질 흘렸던지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;;; 지금 내가 뭐하고 있나 이러고 있을 때가 아니지 ㅠ.ㅠ;; 시험문제기출에대한 압박 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<razGon> 아.. 알ftp와 윈도우폴더에 주소 입력해서 씁니다.
<drake_kr> 야구동영상 다 날려먹은줄알고
<razGon> 알은 잘되는데. 윈도우가..
<drake_kr> razGon: filezilla로 갈아타세요.
<drake_kr> 알ftp가 ㅄ입니다
<razGon> 예ㅃ
<grr> 알 쓰면 피봐요....
<grr> 0 바이트 귀신...
<razGon> 아... 그런가요?
<razGon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon: emacs로 갈아타서 shell 모드에서 고고씽! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon> 날려야 겠군요.
<drake_kr> 알시리즈 쓰시면 취직도 안 됩니다
<grr> drake_kr: 정말 서버 관리 오래한 사람들은 알 ftp 다 욕하더라구요 - -;
<imsu> 흡쓰;;
<drake_kr> 이력서가 alz라니 이거 개념이 있는샛퀴야 없는샛퀴야
<imsu> grr: 알 ftp 가 뭐 문제가 있습니까? ㅋㅋ
<grr> 그거땜에 크리 맞은적이 한번씩 다들 있는듯..
<grr> imsu: 파일을 다운로드 받으면, 다운로드에 성공했다고 뜨는데 실제로 받은건 0 바이트인게
<grr> 자주나와요 ㅡㅡ;
<imsu> 오매?
<imsu> 왜 그렇죠 ? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 패킷검사 안하나?
<niade> 설마
<drake_kr> 안함
<niade> UDP
<niade> ..
<drake_kr> 알집 crc체크도 안함
<imsu> 헐헐
<imsu> 굿 알고리듬 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<niade> 시간이 벌써...
<razGon> 멋진 데요?
<drake_kr> 그러면서 속도도 느리지
<razGon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> 전 잠시 ㄱ- 나가서 수업 다녀 오겠습니다.
<razGon> 저는 빵집습니다.
<niade> 늦은밤에 다시 뵙겠습니다.
<razGon> 있다 뵈요.
<niade> 전 빵집이
<niade> 더 무서워요
<niade> ....
<drake_kr> 저는 7zip 씁니다
<niade> 군대에 있을때
<niade> 4GB짜리 작업문서가
<imsu> drake_kr: 흥! 배신자 ㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> 빵집님의 위엄으로
<niade> .... ㄱ- 0KB
<drake_kr> 뭐
<niade> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 4G짜리 알집이었으면 더 피보죠
<imsu> drake_kr: 그대는 CLI 답게 터미널에서 고고씽하시라구요 형님 ㅋㅋ
<niade> 으앜
<niade> ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 윈도우 폴더에 ftp로 이용하는 거에서 폰트변경할 때?
<niade> 일단 다녀오겠습니다~
<razGon> 어떻게 하면 될까요?
<imsu> CUI 였나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 윈도우는 cp949고 변환 안됩니다
<razGon> 클라이언트는 이것을 변환 하면 되는데요.
<razGon> 아.. 그렇군요.
<drake_kr> imsu: 7zip은 cli에서도 잘 되잖아
<imsu> drake_kr: 암튼 변환기 싸게 파세요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> arj도 되고 rar도 되고
<imsu> drake_kr: 그냥 unzip 헤헤
<drake_kr> 걍 tar 헤헤
<imsu> 전 마우스 우클릭후 extarct here 누름 캬캬캬
<drake_kr> 마우스따위 안씀 헤헤
<imsu> 싸게 파십시요 변환기 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한 1000원 하나요?
<imsu> 집앞에 컴터 가게 하나 있던데 거기서 살까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 ps2마우스를 usb에 꼽아쓸수있게 해주는게 필요한거면 나 없다
<imsu> 으엉;;
<yemharc> 앞으로 117gb...
<yemharc> 칼퇴가 가능한가 불가능한가는 전적으로 서버 하드디스크에 달려있.....
<imsu> yemharc: 축하드립니다~ 야근당첨 ㅋㅋ
<grr> yemharc: 어딜 가셔요 /척
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 요즘 야근은 grr님이 책임져 주기 때문에..(외면)
<imsu> 물귀신들이 많음 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 아니 이 도시의 밤의 평화를 지키셔야지
<grr> 어딜
<drake_kr> 야근의정령
<razGon> 야근? 기본 아닙니까?
<yemharc> grr: 이거 왜이래! 나 주말출근하는 사람이야!
<yemharc> 엉엉
<grr> yemharc: 저보고 주말 출근해서 특근비로 키보드 바꾸래요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon> 가정따윈 마눌님에게 줘버리세요!!
<yemharc> 더 시끄러운걸로 바꾸면 되겠네요
<drake_kr> 더 시끄러운걸로 바꾸면 되겠네
<grr> razGon: 학생이에요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon> ㅎㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 저도 학생...은 아니지만 부인은 없.....
<grr> grr = (학생 | 직장인)
<razGon> 애인을 야근에 동참시키는...ㅋ
<imsu> 음? 밤일한다는 말인가? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 오~ 오늘은 어제보다 사람이 많네요^^ 안녕하세요~ㅋ
<HiOSS> imsu: 안녕하십니까~^^
<yemharc> HiOSS: 안녕하세요
<imsu> HiOSS: 안녕하세여 ^^%
<grr> 안녕하세요
<grr> 중국어 가능자가 나타나서 더이상 ni hao 못하겠네요 T_T
<HiOSS> yemharc: 안녕하세요~^^
<HiOSS> grr: 안녕하세요ㅋ
<HiOSS> 오~ 우분투 포럼은 역시 신기한 곳
<HiOSS> 중국어 가능자도 계시는...
<HiOSS> imsu: 해뱀 저 명휘입니다ㅋ
<razGon> grr:  입문 수준... 아주 간단한....말만
<yemharc> 오오미
<yemharc> 역시 파일질라
<HiOSS> imsu: 오늘은 강의 안하십니까?
<yemharc> 한번에 90gb정도 던져도 알아서 파싱해서 전송하는구만
<HiOSS> 오늘 상암동에 오시는 분 안계신가요?? 저는 어쩌다보니 오갈데가 없어 상암동에...
<yemharc> 오늘은 없고 내일이나...
<drake_kr> 어제 기억안날 정도로 마셔서 집에서 뻗어있습니다..
<imsu> HiOSS: 하고왔죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 명
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 학생들 프로그램 짜는데다가 죄다 우분투 설치해버리면 저 욕먹겠죠? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왜 하고 싶을까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> df
<imsu> ??
<HiOSS> 아ㅋㅋㅋ 다른거 좀 하느라 못봤습니다ㅋ
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ죄다 우분투 설치하면 음...
<drake_kr> 알아서 윈도우 설치 하겠죠
<HiOSS> 뭐여? -> 음... -> 우분투 사용자모임 참석 -> 으헤헤헤 정도가 되지 않을까요??ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 선생님 여기 컴퓨터 고장났어요! 라고 해야죠...
<imsu> 알아서 와인 설치하겠지 ㅋ
<HiOSS> drake_kr: 치맥을 제공 해야 하는데ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 원래는 어제 시골집에 내려가야 했는데 일이 생겨서 내일 내려간다는...ㅠ_ㅠ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ 어제 집에 어떻게 왔는지 기억도 안 납니다..
<HiOSS> 다음주에 꼭 한잔 해요
<imsu> 아 사과 맛있다 ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 네
<HiOSS> imsu: 해뱀께서 드디어 잡스가 물러난 애플을 접수하고 계십니다
<imsu> 으음??
<imsu> 먼소리여 ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 애플을 맛있게 냠냠ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헉!
<imsu> 역시 굿이야 굿! ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> ^^;;
<imsu> 근데 아직 전쟁은 끝나지 않았네 몇개 남았어 ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 넵ㅋ 뭐 그래도 '안되면 하지마라' 하는 연탄베레가 아니시잖습니까~ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 전쟁 그까이꺼 대~~~충ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 더 썩기전에 해치워야겠다 ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ맛있게 드십시오ㅋ^^
<drake_kr> 아
<imsu> 아 젠더 사야지;; 불편해서 못쓰겠네 ㅠ
<imsu> drake_kr: 키보드 하나 새로 사세요~ 그리고 저에게 싸게 파세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 분홍색 키보드 맘에 들던데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 부드럽고 이쁘기까지 캬캬캬캬캬
<HiOSS> 어떤 젠더 말씀이십니까??
<imsu> ubs - > ps2
<imsu> 마우스가 ps2라서
<imsu> usb 마우스 고장났더니 너무 불편하네 ㅠ
<razGon> 이참에 무선으로....ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 자판 두드리는데 터치패드 계속 눌리고 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 헐;;
<imsu> 돈없다네 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;; 그래 이기회에 무선으로 된놈을 하나 주워볼까
<imsu> 간절히 소망하면 이뤄짐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아니 주워짐 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 젠더보다 마우스가 더 쌀거야 걍 마우스를 사
<imsu> 마우스가 얼마나 하는데요?
<HiOSS> 아이락스 무선 키보드 3만5천원인가 하던데요ㅋ
<imsu> 젠더 두개짜리는 한4~5천원 하는거 같은데
<imsu> 허;;
<imsu> 헐;;
<imsu> 허허헐;
<drake_kr> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?section_m=PC&prod_c=958293&cate_c1=861&cate_c2=902&cate_c3=921&cate_c4=0
<imsu> 어허헉;;
<imsu> 배송비까지하면;; ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<drake_kr> 배송비가 더나와 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그니깐요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 몬살아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 고민되네;;
<imsu> 돈은 없고;;
<imsu> HiOSS: 난 키보드가 필요한게 아니라 마우스가 필요할세 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://cartoon.media.daum.net/webtoon/viewer/13520
<imsu> drake_kr: 술국 끓이시게요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<HiOSS> 아ㅋ제가 어디서 하나 줏어볼 수 있도록 하겠습니다ㅋ
<HiOSS> 아오... 그나저나 담배를 피우러 가야하는데 라이타가 없...
<imsu> HiOSS: 아~ 그럼 내가 줏어다 주께 라이타 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 집에 많아 ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 넵ㅋㅋ마우스 구해지는대로 바로 말씀 드리겠습니다
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 고마워~!!
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr: 이뤄지는듯 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아니 주워지는듯 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 니나노호~
<imsu> HiOSS: 일은 잘 되가니?
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ어렵습니다ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 사업하느라 고생이 많다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래도 대단하네 그 나이에 사장이야 벌써 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 졸립다 ;;; 담배 한대 피고 한숨잘까나 ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ담배 하나 피고 왔습니다ㅋ
<HiOSS> ㅎㅎ열심히 해 봐야지요ㅋㅋ 선배님 마우스 하나 구했습니다
<HiOSS> 로지텍 마우스인데요
<HiOSS> 문제는 리시버가 어디 있는지 잘 모르겠...
<imsu> 켁 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이건뭔가 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ한번 잘 찾아보겠습니다ㅋ
<imsu> 오호홋
<imsu> 나땜에 너무 고생하는거 아닌가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 정말 총알없이 총만들고 가는거네 리시버가 없으니 ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 아니면 집에 유선 마우스랑 마우스 젠더가 있는데 그거라도 어떻게...
<imsu> 엥
<imsu> 그건 너 쓰는거잖아 안돼 그럼 ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> 양심이 있지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어디까지나 잉여인생 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> ㅋㅋㅋ아 안쓰는거 있습니다ㅋㅋ마우스가 한 두세개 굴러다니는데요ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오홋 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 19일 오픈소스 포럼 할 때 오십니까??
<HiOSS> 그 때 가져 갈까요??
<razGon> 아우...ㅠㅠㅠ
<imsu> 김경호 노래는 다시 들어도 감동이닷 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뒷자리만가려고 했지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 너무 빠진거 같아서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 아 넵ㅋㅋ 그럼 뒷풀이 자리 때 오셔서 가져가십시오ㅋ^^
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 땡스
<HiOSS> ^^그럼 그날 뵙겠습니다ㅋ 저는 이만 나가봐야해서요ㅎ
<imsu> 마우스 있었는데 다 줘버렸어 ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> 바이 ㅋㅋ
<HiOSS> 넵~^^
<yemharc> dma
<yemharc> Seony: 계신가요?
<Seony> yemharc: 네
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> Seony: 궁금한게 있어서요
<yemharc> 애플 앱스토어에서 크래딧 카드로 결제를 하고 있는데
<Seony> 오... 저한테 궁금한 것이 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이거 요금 청구는 언제 되는건가요?
<Seony> 저도 그점이 늘상 궁금했었는데,
<Seony> 제 생각에는 일정금액 이상 모이면 청구되는 거 같아요
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 한순간에 훅 갈 수 있다는거군요
<yemharc> ㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 여기저기 말들이 다 틀려서
<yemharc> 최종적으로 애플신도(..)이신 Seony 님께 온건데
<Seony> 보통 미국은 한국이랑 달라서 카드수수료 때문에 왈가불가 하진 않거든요...
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 한국은 1만원 이하는 카드 해주네 마네 말들 많은데, 여기서는 $5만 넘어도 카드 무조건 받거든요..
<yemharc> 요금이 걱정이니 뭐 그런게 아니고
<yemharc> 카드사용내역 조회를 했는데(요금관리 ㅎㅎ)
<yemharc> 앲스토어 결제 내역은 한개도 없어서
<Seony> 제 생각엔 아마 $3에서 $5 정도 되면 결제가 드러가지 않을까 싶어요
<yemharc> 대체 어찌된건가 해서요
<yemharc> 지금 벌써 20달러 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 헐 그래요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 패드산지 오늘로 3일째인데
<yemharc> 아웈ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 앱스토어는 뭐 이리 구매욕을 확 당기나요
<Seony> 3일만에 20달러? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안드마켓은 그냥 둘러보다 끝이었건만
<yemharc> 사실 패드 만진 시간만 따지면 24시간도 안되욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 애플 앱스토어가 확실히 다르긴 하죠?
<yemharc> (아놬ㅋㅋㅋ)
<yemharc> 팟캐스트 최고에요 ㅇㅅㅇb
<Seony> 제가 늘 강조하는 게임 Infinity Blade 해보세요.
<yemharc> "이런것들이 공짜라고?!"
<yemharc> 그건 이미 있습...
<yemharc> (...)
<Seony> 오.... 해보셨어요?
<yemharc> 그건 이미 회사 아이폰으로 진작에 해왔죠
<yemharc> 이번에 패드 사면서 패드버전 질렀구요
<Seony> 아... 그렇구나...
<Seony> 잉? 인피니티 블레이드는 통합버전이에요.
<yemharc> 모바일 게임업체 일하다 보니
<yemharc> 그런 유명게임은 자연스레 알게 되놔서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 패드랑 폰이랑 따로 없이..
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 근데 어차피 제 계정에는 없어서요
<yemharc> 회사 계정이야 회사 계정이고
<yemharc> 제껀 제꺼고 (...)
<yemharc> 일본계정도 하나 파야하는데......
<Seony> 하긴 그렇긴 하죠.
<yemharc> 아 근데 진짜
<yemharc> 다국적 계정좀 되게 해줘 애플
<Seony> 음... 맥이 있으시면 에어비디오 어플도 추천할만한데..
<Seony> 에어 디스플레인가 하는 앱이 있어요.
<yemharc> 12월즈음 해서 맥에어를 지를 생각인지라......
<Seony> 아이패드를 듀얼모니터로 쓰게 해주는 앱인데... 좀 비싼데 쓸만해요
<yemharc> 오호
<yemharc> 사실 i맥을 살까 했는데
<razGon> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 오래간만입니다.
<yemharc> 사도 딱히 놓을만한 장소도 애매하고 해서.....
<Seony> razGon: 안녕하세요. 무쟈~게 오랫만에 뵙습니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon> ^^
<yemharc> 게다가 워낙 들고 다니는걸 좋아하다보니 맥북이 더 끌리더라구요
<razGon> 드디어 ftp구축 완료에.
<Seony> yemharc: 들고다니셔야한다면 선택의 여지가 없지만, 안들고 다니셔도 된다면 무조건 아이맥으로 고고씽하는 겁니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon> 웹서버 구축중입니다^^;;
<razGon> 1년 걸렸네요.
<yemharc> razGon: 수고하셨어요 :)
<Seony> razGon: 오~ 축하드립니다. ㅎㅎ 이제 첫발을 내디셨으니 나머지는 수월할 거에요
<razGon>  ^^; 감사합니다.
<yemharc> Seony: 사실 컴퓨터만은 분투로 민다...는게 주의였는데
<Seony> yemharc: 맥을 사시는 순간 저처럼 맥빠 되시는 거에요 ㅋㅋ. 맥이 유닉스라 재밌거든요.
<yemharc> 맥포트가 절 한순간에 뒤집더군요 (먼산)
<razGon> 아직도 저에게는 우분투는 미지의 세계입니다.
<Seony> 잉? 맥포트가 왜요?
<razGon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아, 맥포트 때문에 맥 사기로 한거에요
<yemharc> orz
<Seony> 애플리케이션 모자랄까봐요?
<yemharc> 사실 그 뭐냐
<yemharc> 아뇨
<razGon> 우리나라 카드 1만원 이하 앉잡는 이유는요
<yemharc> 맥은 좀 이미지가 "폐쇄적"이라고 할까, 유저커스텀이 좀 제한되는 느낌이었는데
<yemharc> 맥포트 보니 그렇지도 않더만요 (....)
<Seony> yemharc: 젠투 Prefix for MacOSX도 있는 거 아세요?
<yemharc> 그것까진 모르겠고 맥os도 소스공개 버전이 있다고 얼핏 본거 같아요
<Seony> 맥포트야, 프비 포트랑 똑같은 걸 가져온거니 어차피 맥도 BSD기반이겠다 서로 잘 어울리는 면이 있죠.
<razGon> 우리나라의 카드사들의 수수료율이 높아요. 미국은 1% 정도 울나라는 3%
<Seony> 근데 맥포트나 젠투 Prefix나 결국은 콘솔유틸을 소스컴파일로 가져온다는 점에서는 비슷하니, 맥포트를 쓰나 젠투를 쓰나... 근데 나중엔 둘 다 안쓰게 되요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> razGon: 네, 그래서 소매상들이 죽어나죠
<Seony> razGon: 네. 그래서 한국은 카드결제가 늘상 말이 많죠.
<yemharc> Seony: 아, 다른게 아니라 poedit가 필요해서요
<Seony> 그건 뭐하는 거에요?
<yemharc> 어, 화면을 좌/우로 나눠서
<yemharc> po였던가 하는 소프트웨어 번역용 파일을 읽어들여서
<yemharc> 왼쪽은 원문, 오른쪽은 번역문을 작성할 수 있고
<yemharc> 문장 단위로 관리해 주는 툴이에요
<yemharc> 오픈소스 번역 필수 유틸 중 하나입니다
<yemharc> 텍스트메이트에 그런 기능이 없나 하고 찾아봤는데 없더라구요
<Seony> 아...
<yemharc> (사실 꼭 저것때문은 아닙니다만)
<Seony> 맥포트에 있으면 우분투에도 있는 거겠죠?
<yemharc> 원래 리눅스 용이에요
<shriekout> poedit...
<Seony> 음... 역시 당연한... 근데 그것 때문에 맥북에어가 필요하진 않으실거구 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> gtranslator 이거 한 번 사용해보세요
<Seony> 아이패드 하나로 맥빠가 되시겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 애플은 감성입니다. 일단 지르고 용도를 생각하는게 순서에요
<Seony> 오... 벌써 아셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 아니 진짜, 제가 대리점서 동기화 하면서 패드 10분 만지고는
<yemharc> "세상 모든 전자기기는 애플제품과 애플제품이 아닌걸로 나뉘는구나" 했다니까요 (.........)
<yemharc> 안 쓸땐 몰랐는데
<yemharc> 써보니까 이게 단순히 하드웨어가 어쩌고 디자인이 어쩌고 이전 문제더라구요
<Seony> 나중에 맥북 에어 사시고나서 애플TV도 사서 보세요. 정말 애플제품끼리의 연결은 최상이구나 라는 걸 느끼게 되실 거에요...
<yemharc> TV는 .......일단 집부터 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 겔탭이 그다지 좋지 않은건 알고 있었는데
<yemharc> 겔탭 vs 아이패드 하니, 애플이 소송건게 감정적으로는 납득이 되더군요 (멍....)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 와이파이만 되는 걸로 사신 거에요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 이왕 사는거 3g로 했어요
<yemharc> 단지 컴퓨터가 항상 옆에 있는 상황이라 용량은 적당히 32로 했네요
<Seony> 오... 좋은 걸로 사셨군요.... 저는 와이파이만... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 돈이가 해브노 해브노라....
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 저도 좀 무리......한거라면 한건데
<yemharc> 3년 약정 거니까 태블릿 요금제까지 포함해서 한달 4.2만원 나가더라구요
<yemharc> 폰까지 해서 약 10만원인데
<yemharc> 이정도면 낼만하다 싶어서 바로 콜.....
<Seony> 그렇군요... 아이패드 케이스도 사셨어요? 그 자석달린거... 공식 케이스..
<yemharc> 주말에 번개모임 갔다가 okJSP 허광남님이 주셨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 후면커버랑 전면 자석커버 둘 다요
<Seony> 그거 참 아이디어 좋더라구요....
<yemharc> (돈이 얼마여)
<Seony> 어찌 자석으로 그렇게 기계가 컨트롤될 생각을 했는지...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 보통 기계랑 자석은 상극으로 생각하니까요
<yemharc> 우옹, 이것이 바로 Think different~?
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 맥빠들의 대화군요
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 또 6달러 질렀 (........)
<yemharc> orz
<yemharc> 이번달은 30달러만 써야지
<yemharc> .....
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 안드로이드에서는 얼마나 지르셨었나요
<yemharc> ......8천원?
<yemharc> 덧붙여서 안드로이드에서 해적판 어플은 쓰지 않았습니다
<yemharc> 근데 티스토어 안쓰니 게임 없고
<yemharc> 그 와중에 안드마켓 어플을 둘러봐도 막상 돈 지불할만한건 별로 없고
<yemharc> 그나마 돈주고 산게 롬매니저 정도네요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 근데 진짜
<drake_kr> 개발자들이 애플쪽으로 몰리는데는 다 이유가 있는거죠..
<yemharc> 앱스토어 잘못 빠지면 파산하기 딱 좋네요 (....)
<yemharc> 단순히 앱만 있는거면 이렇게 순식간에 쓰지도 않는데
<yemharc> 음악에 영화에 책에 ........
<drake_kr> objc 듣도보도 못한 언어를 배워야 하는 장벽이 우습게 보일정도로..
<yemharc> 거기다 귀찮음 없이 한군데서 다 하니 이건 그냥 지갑이 부왁부왘
<drake_kr> 탈옥은 하셨슴미까
<yemharc> 근데 전 자바 하라고 하면 그냥 objc 배우겠....
<yemharc> 탈옥은 아직요
<drake_kr> 탈옥해도 돈이 나가는 애플..
<yemharc> 일단 편안한 감옥생활 좀 즐긴 다음 나가야죠
<yemharc> (........)
<Seony> 저는 탈옥은 안해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 뭐라고 해야 할까요
<Seony> 기본적으로, 제조사가 원하지 않는 행동은 하고싶지 않은 소비자라...
<yemharc> ...별로 탈옥해야 할 필요성을 못 느끼겠어요
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ!
<yemharc> 안드로이드는 일단 루팅해서 갈아엎어야 안심(...)이 되는데
<bluedusk> 퇴근시간이 17분이나 남았어요
<Seony> 네. 탈옥할 필요가 없어요. 앱 그거 공짜로 받아봐야 유지하는게 더 스트레스고, 차라리 1불 2불짜리 그냥 사고말지..
<drake_kr> 음
<yemharc> bluedusk: 전 퇴근까지 110gb 남았습니다 (...)
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> yemharc, 감축드리옵나이다 (__)
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 근데 서버에서 서버로 파일 백업하는걸 내 컴에서 제어하니 왜 신기하게 보는거지.....
<yemharc> 다들 이메일 보내고 받고 할때 다 하는건데.....
<drake_kr> 발표자 두명 누구로 하지..
<yemharc> drake_kr: grr님 하기로 한거 아니에요?
<drake_kr> 일단 저랑 grr 해서 두명이고요..
<yemharc> 아, 두명 더?
<drake_kr> 네
<yemharc> 흐음
<yemharc> 우리 위치는 어디서 하나요?
<drake_kr> 상암이 편할것 같습니다
<drake_kr> (돈때문에요)
<yemharc> 역시 그럴까요
<yemharc> (돈이죠)
<yemharc> 뒷풀이도 애매하군요
<drake_kr> 뒷풀이 걱정은 안 하셔도 될것 같습니다
<yemharc> Seony: 패드에서 키노트(프레젠테이션) 어플 뭐가 좋나요?
<drake_kr> 키노트
<yemharc> drake_kr: 과연, 아예 안하는겁니까 (..)
<drake_kr> 에?
<drake_kr> 그럼 세미나 왜 하나요?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 순수 자가부담이면 뒷풀이는 아니죠
<yemharc> 원래 뒷풀이는 1만원 자유이용권 (....)
<drake_kr> 기존대로 만원씩입니다
<Seony> yemharc: Keynote로 시작하는 무선 프리젠테이션 툴이 있을 거에요
<yemharc> Seony: 무선요?
<Seony> 화면에 뿌려주는거 말구요?
<yemharc> 어, 그러니까....
<yemharc> 예를들면 프로젝터에 연결해서(?) 출력한다거나 하는 식으로요
<Seony> 프리젠테이션 앱이라면 아이패드용 키노트 쓰면 되죠.
<yemharc> 아, 패드용 키노트가 있나요?
<yemharc> keynote라고 검색하니 안보여서...
<drake_kr> 단지 토즈나 (돈이 들어가는) 그런쪽으로 가게 되면 뒷풀이에 이용할 비용이 줄어들게 되니까요
<Seony> yemharc: 앱스토어 가서 keynote 치니까 바로 나오는데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 읭...
<Seony> 아... 근데 10불이나 하네요... 비싸다.
<Seony> 난 필요 없으니 담에 사야지
<yemharc> 아, 과연
<yemharc> 공짜가 아닌거구나 (..................)
<Seony> yemharc: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/keynote/id361285480?mt=8
<drake_kr> 비싸긴 한데 사용해보면 납득이 가는 비용이라고 하더군요
<yemharc> 애플 제공이니 공짜겠지? 하고 생각한 난 아직 앱등이는 아니군요
<yemharc> 10불...하앍
<Seony> drake_kr: 네. 그만한 가치는 하는 앱이라고 해요..
<yemharc> 저걸 사면 결제 35불이 되는구나 (....)
<yemharc> 키노트도 폰이랑 공용인가 보네요
<Seony> 네. 원래 아이폰 프로그래밍이, 두 개가 같이 되게끔 하는 게 가능하거든요...
<Seony> 돈벌이 욕심만 안내면 둘 다 실행되게끔 가능하죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 호환 안되는 것들도 있지 않나요?
<yemharc> 크기를 늘려도 심하게 깨지고 안맞던데요
<Seony> 호환이 안되는 건, 화면 사이즈를 강제로 늘리는 식으로...
<yemharc> 네네
<yemharc> 그 x2 버튼 있는것들
<Seony> 네. 그래서, 앱스토어에서 앱 옆에 + 아이콘 있는 건 패드/폰 둘 다 되는 거라고 보시면 되요
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 그 + 마크가 그런 의미군요
<Seony> 네.
<yemharc> 아....... 구글빠+안드로이드 매니아로서 제대로 패배감 느낀다 orz
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 곧 맥빠가 되실 것 같으니... 환영합니다. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아이폰 점유율이 20% 선에서 그친건 단순히 애플 정책일 뿐이었군요
<yemharc> (한숨)
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 한동안 패드용 페북앱은 못 쓰겠군요
<yemharc> 버그가 좀 있네요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<yemharc> 코멘트를 단다던가 할 때에 그래픽이 와장창 깨지면서 컨트롤이 안되요
<drake_kr> 헐
<yemharc> 역시 mypad+를 (성급하게)지른게 정답이었네요
<Seony> 음... 저는 페북 아이폰에서 괜찮던데...
<yemharc> 아, 오늘인가 어제인가 패드용 페북앱이 나왔어요
<Seony> 페북이 유니버셜앱이라 폰/패드 둘 다 되는거거든요...
<Seony> 아... 패드 전용이 또 나왔어요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 원래 이번 애플 키노트에서 발표하기로 되어 있었는데 미뤄졌죠
<yemharc> 그게 이번에 나온거에요
<yemharc> 근데 아직 버그가 좀 있어요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요. 그래서 그런지 평가가 안좋네요.
<yemharc> 게다가 mypad를 거의 베끼다시피 한 기능들이......
<yemharc> 구글플러스는 앱을 기다리느니 그냥 웹앱 쓰는게 훨씬 좋고.....
<Seony> 구글이 아이폰용 구글톡을 안만들어줘서 좀 불편하긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 구글이 나름 애플견제를 하는게
<yemharc> 구글톡같은 간단한 것부터
<yemharc> 고글이란 대박(..) 물건까지
<yemharc> 눈에 띄죠
<yemharc> 근데 사실 구글 입장에서는 그런거 없고 검색시장이 늘어나면 결국 승리하는거 아닌가요
<yemharc> (완전 독과점 체제가 되면 문제지만, 지금은 충분히 대립구도가 이루어지고 있는데 말이죠)
<drake_kr> 뭐, 구글은 사실 애플과 대결구도로 가면서 선순환을 만드는 구조인데, 한국에서는 삼성이 병신짓을 하면서까지 애플 깔아내리는 구조라..
<drake_kr> 그게 참 뭐같죠
<yemharc> 삼성은 구글/애플이 동시에 나온 자리에선 입에 담고 싶지 않아요 (...진심)
<yemharc> 덧붙여서 이건희 회장도 빼주세요 (...)
<drake_kr> 후
<yemharc> 소프트웨어 경쟁력 강화하자고 한 짓이 [국내]가 아니라 [외국]에 하청 넣는건가 나참
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<yemharc> 진짜 어지간하면 그냥 그러려니 할텐데
<yemharc> 최근 잡스 사망하고 국내 삼성찌라시 기사들에 뭐에.....
<yemharc> LG도 덩달아 xx짓 하고있고
<drake_kr> 그러다 팀쿡한테 털리면 팀쿡이 개새끼였다라고 써내면 되는거니..
<yemharc> 일본도 기업들이 손에 손잡고 병나발 불어도 그나마 소프트뱅크같은거라도 있는데
<yemharc> 우리나라는 삼성 굿 삼성 대단해요~ 하는데 실상은 삼성=떨이업체고
<drake_kr> 소뱅도 그닥..
<drake_kr> 일본내 평이 안좋죠 소뱅
<yemharc> drake_kr: 소뱅은 그래도 대세는 잘 타잖아요
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 삼성도 나름 잘 타는데 차이점이
<yemharc> 소뱅은 물살 오는거 기다려서 서핑을 하고 있는거면
<yemharc> 삼성은 파도가 눈앞에 지나가면 오오오~ 하면서 헤엄쳐 따라가죠
<yemharc> (..........)
<drake_kr> 암튼 삼성은 병신집단 인증을 요새 너무 많이 함..
<drake_kr> 윗대가리들을 어떻게 좀 갈아넣어야 회사가 살텐데
<yemharc> 진짜 넥서스도 구글마크 있어서 사줬다......싶은게 요즘 제 심정
<yemharc> 삼성이 대단한건 인정하겠는데
<yemharc> 이건 머리가 대단한게 아니라 체력이 대단 (.....)
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 머리가 나쁘면 손발이 고생한다는 옛말을 실천해 보여주는 기업
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 오오미
<yemharc> 속았닼ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 리붓
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그러고 보니......
<yemharc> 아는사람 한명이 아이폰을 꽤 예전부터 써왔는데
<yemharc> 그 왜 전에 jincreator 씨가 넥S 업타임 1천시간 돌파했었잖아요
<drake_kr> 네
<yemharc> 그거 얘기해줬더니 정말 이상한 표정으로 [폰을 왜 꺼?] 하고 되묻더군요....... (아이폰4)
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 전 업타임 100시간마다 전원연결을 하는거군요
<drake_kr> 전원연결을 하면 사용시간이 리셋되니..
<yemharc> 음? 전원을 연결하면 리셋되요?
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 아 전원 연결시가 아니고 완충시
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 그건 또 희안하다면 희안한....
<Seony_iMac> SEO 할 떄, title을 두 개 넣고싶을 때는 차라리 키워드 쓰는 게 나을까요?
<drake_kr> 흠
<yemharc> 글쎄요;;
<drake_kr> 그래도 SEO 다 넣어주는게 좋을것 같은데요
<Seony_iMac> 어차피 title 태그는 하나니까, 이런저런 검색에서 모두 결과가 나올려면 키워드 밖에 없을 것 같긴 한데..
<drake_kr> 흠
<yemharc> 아.........제대로 속았다
<yemharc> 퇴근까지 241gb OTL
<yemharc> VNC어플을 설치할까요 (먼산)
<Seony_iMac> 저는 안했어요. 화면이 작아서 불편하거든요
<yemharc> 패드로도 불편한가요?
<Seony_iMac> 인터넷 속도가 빠르면 괜찮을 거 같아요
<yemharc> 흠...
<yemharc> 이건 좀 고민해 봐야겠네요
<yemharc> 근데 사실 말은 이렇게 해도 막상 설치한 어플 갯수는 그닥 많지 않네요
<Seony_iMac> yemharc: 앱 프로모션 추적하는 앱을 쓰세요.
<Seony_iMac> 오늘만 할인, 오늘만 공짜 그런앱들을 찾아주는 앱이 있거든요.
<Seony_iMac> 가끔 EA Sport에서 그런 행사를 해요.
<Seony_iMac> NBA Jam도 공짜로 받고 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 참고하겠습니다 +_+
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 팟게이트
<yemharc> ?
<Seony_iMac> 팟게이트는 한국꺼 아니에요?
<drake_kr> 오늘만무료앱 그게 팟게이트
<drake_kr> 한국거요
<Seony_iMac> 음... 그거말고 다른 좋은게 있는데 잠시만요. 좀 찾아볼께요.
<drake_kr> 아이폰 32G중에 25G를 앱으로 채운적도 있었는데 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 여튼 전 일단 퇴근합니다
<yemharc> 냅따 자동
<yemharc> 문제나면 몰라
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<Seony_iMac> 아.. AppShopper
<Seony_iMac> 깔아놓고도 여태 쓰질 않아서 모르고 있었군 ㅎㅎ
<Seony_iMac> drake_kr: http://docjangmi.com/69
<Seony_iMac> 재밌는 게 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 눈좀 붙이러 가겠습니다..
<drake_kr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8Keo97K9cs
<hacking_u> 안녕하세요
<Seony_iMac> Hi
<nexusz99> ㅗㅑ
<nexusz99> hi
<yemharc> 음
<Seony_iMac> yemharc: AppShopper
<Seony_iMac> 앱 찾아주는 앱입니다. 좋은 건 공짜에요
<yemharc> drake_kr 도망 성공했습니다
<yemharc> stony 감사합니다
<yemharc> 잠시 다운받고 올게요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 읭 다운걸고 왔습니다
<Seony_iMac> ㅎㅎ 넵. 만약 유료앱이 필요하시면 App Sniper
<Seony_iMac> 아무래도 유료다보니 좀 더 고급스러워보이는 건 있어요...
<yemharc> 일단 써보고 부족하다 싶으면 질러야죠
<yemharc> (이렇게 앱등이가 되어갑니다)
<Seony_iMac> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 연계해서 쓰려고 아이폰 살까 했는데 그냥 5 기다리기로 했습니다
<yemharc> 나중에 애플스토어 가서 HDMI 커넥터나 구매해야죠
<Seony_iMac> 아이패드랑 연결되는 커넥터가 있었군요...
<yemharc> 찾아보니 있더라구요
<yemharc> 충전도 동시에 되는 문
<yemharc> 물건이라도
<yemharc> 부잌 자동완성ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> yemharc, 아이패드 사셨나요
<yemharc> 네
<hacking_u> ...
<hacking_u> 이제 거기에 우분투를...(.....) 아니면 미고라든가
<hacking_u> (... 는 안하시겠죠)
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 우분투 포팅은 이미 프로젝트가 거진 완성단계에요
<yemharc> 정홧히는 리눅스지만요
<hacking_u> 흠... 쩝... 그래도 그냥 원래대로 쓰는 게 좋을 것 같긴 합니다...
<hacking_u> 그리고 리눅스 포팅이야 금방 되었을 것 같긴 했는데 말이죠.
<yemharc> 그게 쉽진 않은가봐요
<yemharc> 여튼....
<yemharc> 아이폰/패드 사세요 ㅇㅅㅇ ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 전 오늘은 여기까지...다들 좋은 밤 되세요 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<grr> ooops
<hacking_u> 웁스
<drake_kr> 아
<bundo> drake_kr, 어
<grr> drake_kr: 호
<bundo> 구글그룹스 초대 메일 왔남
<bundo> 난 초대 자격이 없길래 석찬씨한테 부탁했심
<bundo> http://groups.google.com/group/devondaum?hl=ko 인데..
<drake_kr> 신청했습니다
<bundo> http://cloud.meganews.co.kr/default.asp 나 여기 VIP 로 초대 받았당
<bundo> 밥 준데 ...쩝
<bundo> VIP 초대장 더 달랠까?
<bundo> 같이 갈려?
<drake_kr> 19일이면 포럼하는날이네요
<bundo> 아 그리고 오픈스택 세미나좀 가 예밀이 데리고
<bundo> 저녁에 포럼 하면 되지
<bundo> 강남이고 6시에 끝나니깐유
<drake_kr> 네
<bundo> 오케이 내가 초대장 더 달라고 할ㄲ레요
<bundo> 할께유
<bundo> 내일 여기좀 갈래..?
<bundo> 안재석
<bundo> ‎[그룹 공지]
<bundo> 커뮤니티 사이트 만들기 프로젝트 (^^; 가칭)는 내일 (수요일) 7시30분에 토즈 강남역 2호점에서 만나기로 하겠습니다.
<bundo> http://www.toz.co.kr/booth/JB_Booth/booth_jb_basicinfo.asp?idx=1
<bundo> Arnold Moon Nalee Jang님은 내일 뵙고요, 내일은 못 나오시지만 같이 해주시기로 하신 Yoo Jung Suk은 다음 기회에 꼭 뵙도록 하겠습니다.
<bundo> 그 외에도, 갑자기 시간이 생겨서 오실 분은 얼마든지 오셔도 됩니다. ^^*
<bundo> (물론 예약된 방이 그렇게 크지 않긴 하지만..)
<bundo> 오픈스택 호스팅 내가하잖어 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그니깐 ㄷ드레이크가  가보면어떨까?
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내일 저녁 7시 30분까지 강남토즈로 가면 되는거군요
<bundo> 난 3000만원도 줘도 못쓰는 놈이라 ..내일 빠지려구...
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 어 내일 시간 되면 가봐
<bundo> 그리고 우분투 대표권한 가지고 가
<drake_kr> 헉
<bundo> 알지 ..? 나 대신으로 대표권 같고 참석하는겨
<bundo> 알지 ..? 나 대신으로 대표권 갖고 참석하는겨
<bundo> 갖고 가 맞죠? 맛춤법?
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 네
<bundo> 오픈스택 그룹에 추가 했으니깐
<bundo> 밑에 세미나 공지 있지?
<bundo> 그거 참고해서 예밀에도 데리고 가셔
<bundo> 나 오픈스택 노하우 가진 사람들 필요해
<bundo> http://www.doodle.com/dvt9zqcwyw7w2fbv 이거 말하는거임
<bundo> 오픈스택 세미나
<bundo> 거기도 참석 요망 .. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 26일 할지 28일할지 안박사 고민인가봐 !
<drake_kr> 어젠 잘 들어가셨습니까
<bundo> 거럼 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 기억이 안 나서.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bundo> 난 회귀 본능 좋커든 ..ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 거실서 쓰러진다능
<niade> 움...
<niade> 오픈 스택이 어떤걸 말하는거죠?
<niade> 음.. 스택도 종류가 있는건가요?
<bundo> 클라우드에요
<drake_kr> 열린 스택
<bundo> 현존 최고의 클라우드라고 뻥치고 싶습니다.
<niade> 으앜 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> 그렇군요
<bundo> niade, 초면 같은데요 반갑습니다.
<drake_kr> 현존 최고의 뜬구름 잡는 이야기 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> drake_kr, 구름좀 잡아와죠
<niade> bundo님 안녕하세요 ^^
<bundo> 난 구름타고 다니고 싶거든요
<bundo> niade, 반갑습니다.
<niade> 음...;
<niade> 그러니까 저게 클라우드 컴퓨팅 기술에 나오는게
<niade> 맞는건가요?;
<bundo> 네..
<niade> ㅎㅎ;; 제가 아는게 많지 않아서 ㅎㅎ;;
<niade> 모르는게 많아서 이것저것 여쭤봐도 좀 봐주세요 ㅠㅠ 모르는 동생이 물어본다고 생각해주시면 감사합니당 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> niade,  http://openstack.org/ 여기가 홈피구요 제가 저 프로젝트 매니저 좀친해요
<bundo> 밥 같이 먹은 사이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<niade> 아항 ㅎ
<niade> 음음
<niade> 보니까 대충은 알겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<niade> 그러니까 저게 유비쿼터스에 들어가는 기술로
<bundo> KT 에서 초청하여 한국오픈스택 커뮤니티 만들때 제가 창립 멤버 거근요
<niade> 간단하고 효과적이고
<niade> 아항
<bundo> 네 그거에요
<drake_kr> bundo: 무천도사는 순수하지 않아서 구름을 못 타고 다녀요
<niade> 음
<niade> 이게 그러니까 오픈스택이 서비스 제공자가
<niade> 이용하는건데
<niade> 왜 하필 오픈 스택이라고
<bundo> 동전 뼤고 탈께 5만원권만 가지고 .. 3000만원?
<niade> 이름을 붙였는지 궁금하네용 ㅎㅎ;
<niade> 아... 그냥 커뮤니티 이름인가요?
<bundo> 보통 tcp/ip 를 스택이라고 하는데요
<bundo> 음 오픈소스로 개발되는 환경이니 오픈 붙인거로 보입니다.
<niade> 그렇군용
<niade> 지금 TCP/IP면 그 통신 프로토콜을 말씀하시는게 맞나요?
<bundo> 저도 컴공 아니라 이론 몰라유 ㅎㅎ 철학과 출신이라 점만 잘 봐요
<bundo> 헤헤
<niade> 으앜 ㅋㅋ
<niade> 그럼 제 점좀 부탁드려야 겠는데요 ㅎㅎ
<niade> 전 컴공인데도 모르는게 너무 많아서 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 근데요 전 머가 필요한지 생각한 후 사람들 스파이로 보내는거죠
<bundo> 장악하려고요
<niade> 어디 무천도사님이라도 계시면 밑에좀 들어가서 배워야 겠어요 ㅎ
<bundo> 그리고 점은 여성만 봐드립니다.
<niade> 핰 ㅋ
<bundo> 점이 몇개인지 정확하게 세주는거죠
<niade> 그 점보는 기술은
<bundo> 보통 200-400 나옵니다.
<niade> 저도 많이 배우고 싶네요
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<niade> 그거 보려면 차분히 놓고 봐야 할텐데 ㅠㅠ 그거야말로 사나이의 필수스킬(?)
<bundo> 우리 모르시나 봐요 남여 성비율
<niade> 으잉?
<bundo> 99/1 도 힙듭니다.
<bundo> 999/1 입니다. ㅎㅎ
<niade> 그 말씀은
<bundo> 리눅스 진영 남여 성비 입니다.
<niade> 어느한쪽이 상대적으로 다수를 차지한다는 말씀이신가용 ?
<niade> 으앜
<niade> 제가 영광스럽게도 999에 한명 추가를 했군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<bundo> 오 그래요 여성 ?
<niade> 으잉?
<niade> 아뇨 남성이 많으니
<niade> 999명 아닌가요?
<bundo> 아하 남자
<niade> 설마 여성이 999명...
<niade> 이라면 공대는 천국이였겠죵 ㅎ;
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ 그러나 OTL ... ㅠ,.ㅠ
<niade> ㅎㅎㅎ
<niade> ^^;
<bundo> drake_kr, 장소 중회의실로 신청했쓰
<drake_kr> 넵
<bundo> 15일쯤엔 공지 해야 하는거 유념하고.. 준비 작업 바랍니다.
<bundo> 2주전 공지 해줘야 좋치유
<bundo> 페북에 이벤트도 만들고
<bundo> 15~16일까지 발표 내용 정해주기 바랍니다.
<jincreator> bundo: 이번 우분투는 최악의 한글화를 자랑하지 않을까 싶네요. T.T
<bundo> 머 난 신경 안씀 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> jincreator,  서울하고 제주에서 동시 세미나 진행 하려고 함
<bundo> 서울 책임 = 드레이크
<jincreator> 네, 그건 들었습니다.
<bundo> 제주책임 = 제주팀 오너 문경대
<bundo> 멋지죠 두군데서 하고?
<niade> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<niade> 세미나는 일반인도 참석할수 있나요?
<bundo> 당근
<niade> 세미나 가 몇일날 하는지 여쭤 봐도될까용?
<bundo> 공돌이 보다 일반인을 더 환영합니다.
<bundo> 29일 입니다.
<niade> 일반인.. ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 서울은 상암 누리꿈 스퀘어 3층 중회으실
<niade> 그.. 공돌이는 가면 혼나나요? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 이유는 jincreator 집에서 가까워서 상암서 합니다.
<niade> ㅎㅎㅎ]
<jincreator> ^^;
<bundo> 저는 제주 갑니다.  다음 요청으로 수업 강의를 금요일하고 토요일은 우분투 제주팀과 제주대에서 세미나 합니다.
<bundo> jincreator, 나 없을때 나 씹는애들 이름 적어 메일줘요 ? 오케이?
<jincreator> (…)
<bundo> 폰으로 녹음도 좋음 ㅎㅎ~
<jincreator> 그나저나 이번 우분투는 정말 걱정이네요. 오늘 시험을 해보았는데 CD로 깔 때 한글화도 제대로 안들어가 있고 ibus-hangul이 최신 ibus에 맞게 만들어지지 않아 입력 문제도 있고, Unity의 한글 검색도 이젠 되기는 하지만 쓰고있는 글자가 제대로 뜨지 않네요.
<bundo>  다음주 잖어 13일 ?
<bundo> 쩝
<jincreator> 가장 큰 문제는 ibus-hangul이에요. 이건 지금 만드시는 분이 ibus 1.4에 맞게 직접 고치시기 전까지는 앞으로의 "모든" 리눅스 배포판에서 문제가 될겁니다.
<bundo> 으흐 ~
<bundo> 버그 보고는 되있나요 ?
<jincreator> 하기는 했는데 소용 없지요. 그게 좀 복잡해요.
<bundo> 근데 GTK 어플은 갠찮터군요?
<bundo> 내보기엔 파폭등이 문제던데?
<jincreator> 일단 마지막 판의 ibus-hangul은 ibus 1.3에 맞춰져 있어요.
<jincreator> 그런데 ibus-1.4가 나왔죠.
<bundo> 흠
<bundo> jincreator, 1.4는 갠찮나요 ?
<jincreator> 그래서 몇몇 리눅스 배포판의 입력기 메인테이너들이 "한국어를 모르면서" 패치를 한 겁니다.
<jincreator> 일단 제가 테스트한 건 모두 안되네요.
<bundo> 1.4 는 어떤가요?
<bundo> 음 그럼 갠찬은 버전은?
<bundo> 1.2 ?
<jincreator> 아무튼 ibus-hangul 을 1.4에서 돌아가게 만든 패치는 2개가 있어요. 하나가 아치고 또 하나는 페도라지요. 페도라의 패치가 데비안과 우분투에 들어간 그 패치입니다. 그리고…둘 다 안됩니다.
<jincreator> 괜찮은 건 당연히 11.04에 들어간 1.3이지요.
<jincreator> 근데 한글 입력 하나때문에 다운그레이드를 요청할 순 없잖아요? T.T
<bundo> 그럼 코분투는 1.3 으로 제공해야 겠구만 ?
<bundo> 끝자리 올리기 업으로 만들어야지 흐
<jincreator> 사실 우분투 11.10에 들어간 건 1.4 정식이 아니라 1.3.99인가 그럴 거에요. 아마 패키징 임포트 프리즈에 걸려서 그런 것 같아요.
<bundo> 흠
<bundo> 중국어 하고 일본어는 어떄요 ?
<bundo> 그쪽은 잘되는지요 1.3.99 또는 1.4 등?
<jincreator> 당연히 잘 되겠죠. ibus 1.4에 맞춰서 새로 내놓고 꾸준히 만들고 있으니까요.
<bundo> 젠장 OTL...
<jincreator> 게다가 우분투 중국어버전이 나오고 ibus 개발자가 중국인인 이상 적어도 중국어는 잘 될겁니다.
<bundo> 참 서책임한테 오픈소스데이 정리해 보내 주었는지요?
<jincreator> 일본어의 경우 launchpad에 ibus-anthy 팀이 있을 정도에요. 한명이 한글 라이브러리와 입력기 두 개를 모두 관리하는 한국에 비하면 훨씬 낫지요.
<jincreator> 네, 서책임님과 통화해서 모두 해결했습니다.
<bundo> 굿 잡
<bundo> 나비가 말에요 패널에 잘 안박히는거 아시죠?
<jincreator> 나비를 안써서 잘 모르겠네요.
<bundo> 따로 창뜨고 등
<bundo> 그럼 ibus 연구 하세요
<jincreator> ibus 1.4부터는 그놈 쉘의 알리미까지 모두 제대로 나오더군요.
<bundo> 전 코분투 11.10 입력기 나비나 scim 으로 갈지 생각해야 겠어요
<bundo> 우리나라 너무 활동안해서 이런일들이 생기는 듯 ..쩝
<jincreator> 근데 11.10부터는 gtk3를 많이 쓰는지라 사실 요즘 입력기를 쓰는 게 좋아요.
<bundo> 그런데 파폭 등 문제 있으니 (스페이스) 쩝
<jincreator> 게다가 프로그램도 ibus만 맞춰서 만들고 다른 입력기를 쓸 때의 버그를 보고하면 "우린 그거 지원 안한다"라고 해버리죠.
<bundo> 우분투 8.04로 코분투  다시만들고 싶은 심정입니다. 쩝
<bundo> 그때가 좋았심 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> niade, 29일 서울 세미나 포럼 공지 또는페북 이벤트 보시고 꼭 참석하십시오 (이쁜 아저씨들이 반길 것입니다.)
<niade> 으앜 ;
<niade> 저 허접한 공돌인데 가면 ㅠㅠ 혼나고 매맞는거 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> sm을 좋아하시는군요
<bundo> 세미나때 잘하면 11.10 시디 도착했을수 있음
<bundo> 이번에 정식 출시일이 빠르니깐... 보통 출시 보름이면 CD 오긴하는데... 음
<niade> :Q
<niade> 오오 뭔가 끌리긴 확실히 끌리네요 ㅎㅎ
<niade> 근데 저 아는분도 없구 오늘 처음와서 좀 쑥쓰러운 :Q ㅎㅎ
<niade> drake_kr// 쑥스럽습니다 허허허 sm이라뇽 ㅎ
<bundo> 제가 아는 정보로요 제주 우분투 세미나는 다음 기념품 & USB 메모리 & 책을 준데요
<niade> !!
<niade> 음.. 사실 그것도 끌리긴하지만 이쁜 아저씨 들이 더<-
<bundo> 제주쪽이 더 풍성하다고 하길래 전 제주가려고요 ㅎㅎ
<niade> 으앜
<razgon> 조용하군요.
<razgon> 오..
<niade> 어디 무천도사님 계시면 제자로 라도 들어가서
<razgon> 오셨네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> 쑥덕쑥떡
<niade> 배움의 장을.. ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 전 무천 도사아니고 무도사에요
<bundo> 아시죠 배추도사 무도사
<bundo> 배추도사 = drake_kr
<bundo> 무도사 = 강분도
<razgon> 앗...!! 분도님 안녕하세요?
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> ^^ 하이루 ~
<razgon> 오래간만입니다.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 은비까비는 어디있는가요
<bundo> 예밀이 하고 승탁이 시킬까요?
<razgon> drake_kr: 리하요.ㅎ
<niade> ㅎㅎㅎ
<niade> 제가 지방이라서 서울 세미나를 간다면 :Q
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> 1박2일은 고려를 해야하는거군영
<niade> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 제주도+서울 이원세미나
<drake_kr> 가까운쪽으로 가셔유
<razgon> 제주도...ㅠㅠ
<razgon> 가고 싶은데..
<razgon> 여기는 광주..ㅠ
<bundo> 광주 말에요
<bundo> 거기도 모임한번 합시다
<drake_kr> 헐ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 부산 제주 광주 대전 대구 원해요
<drake_kr> 분도님 삘받으셨네요
<bundo> 저 내추럴 하거든요
<bundo> 난 내추럴이여 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> bundo: 몽고도 가실거잖아요
<bundo> 몸고는 침략하지말라고 서비스해주러 가려고요
<bundo> 몽
<razgon> 오.. 광주...
<razgon> 오시면 적극 참여합니다.
<bundo> 근데 문젠 돈 줘도 못쓰는 강분도가 멀 하겠어요 쓰라고 준 돈도 못쓰는데 안그려요 drake_kr  ?
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠV
<bundo> 광주에 정보통신진흥원 있죠?
<razgon> 우분투 사용하면서 과거의 윈도우에 묻혀있던 수동적인 생각이 능동적으로 전환.
<niade> 핰?
<niade> 저도 광준데
<bundo> http://www.gitct.kr/
<bundo> 여기서 합시다
<razgon> http://map.naver.com/local/siteview.nhn?code=19571331
<razgon> niade님 광주세요?
<bundo> 서울서 이뿐 아자씨 몇 데리고 갈테니 ...전라도에서 오픈소스 사랑하는 분들 모아  함께 해봅시다
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<niade> 넵
<niade> ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 방가요..ㅋ
<niade> 반가워요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 야구 안보시고 여기 채널에.ㅋ
<niade> 음... 기아 준플레이 오프도 중요하지만
<niade> 오늘만큼은 ㅠㅠ
<niade> 할게 있어서요 ㅠㅠ
<niade> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 광주는 차로 안감 꼭 비행기 타야지 ...(부로조아 강분도)
<razgon> ^^
<niade> 아직 대학생이다보니 ㅠ ㅠ
<niade> 모르는것도 많고해서
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> 하닼하닼해요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> niade: how old aer U?
<bundo> 금남로 근처네요 광주정보문화진흥원
<niade> razgon// i am 26 years old
<bundo> razgon, 나이가 얼마인가요 ?
<bundo> age ?
<razgon> 예...36입니다...my lord
<niade> ㅎㅎ
<niade> 형님이시네요 후후후
<niade> :Q
<niade> 모르는거 왕창왕창 여쭙도록하겠습니다 ^^
<bundo> razgon, 오 그럼 믿고 딱하나만 해주세요  뒷풀이 장소 섭외
<razgon> 뒷풀이 장소 섭외요?
<bundo> 네.. 제가 광주 모르니깐요
<razgon> 흠... 어떤 류를 좋아하시는지.... 그리고 예산은 대략 어느정도가 좋을까요?
<bundo> 비용은 n/1 원칙이고 1만원 내서....
<bundo> 좀 모자라는건 보태드릴수 있거든요
<razgon> 혹시 곱창은 좀그렇죠?
<razgon> 아.. 시내쪽이니... 좀 멀구...
<bundo> 곱창집 많이 나옴 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 부산은 회먹었지만 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 혹시 못드시는 분들이 있으실까봐.
<bundo> 사실 올해는 힘들고요
<razgon> 흠... 금남로면 좋은데. 그쪽은 좀 알아봐야 겠네요..
<razgon> 아..
<niade> :D
<razgon> 아! 거기 괜찮겠다. 마한지.
<niade> 비공식 방문도
<niade> 괜찮습니당
<razgon> 거기 맛있던데
<niade> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 내년 2월쯤 가능합니다, 우분투 월정기 세미나 (광주)
<niade> :D
<razgon> ^^
<razgon> 기다리겠습니다.
<lexlove2> 오~ 진짜요?
<lexlove2> 내년 2월에 광주에요? 와~~~~
<bundo> 그러나 그림은  지금부터 조금그려 두어야합니다.
<bundo> lexlove2, 예쓰 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 무슨 세미나가 전국투어도 아니고
<drake_kr> (투덜투덜)
<lexlove2> bundo 꼭~ 부탁드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> drake_kr, 나 내추럴 하다니깐유 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> razgon@naver.com 메일 보내 주시면 준비 하겠습니다. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 2월에도 서울은 제가 책임지던가 해야겠군요
<razgon> 봉화만 띄워주셔도.
<lexlove2> 더 이야기 하고 싶지만 퇴근합니다.... 뭐가 되어가고 있긴 한가봐요 바빠지고 있어요 ^^
<bundo> 지역세미나 하보니까요 준비가간 2달 은 필요하더라고요
<niade> lexlove2// 렉스님께서도 광주신가요?
<lexlove2> bundo님 꼭 연락주실거죠?
<bundo> 서울은 항상 하던거라 준비 그리 어렵지 않치만 지방은 2달 준비 해야합니다.
<lexlove2> niade 광주에서 지금 나주로 내려왔어요.... ^^;;;
<bundo> lexlove2, ^^ 굿 퇴근하세요
<razgon> 그게 인맥이나 연락이 안되서어요.
<lexlove2> 그럼 먼저 퇴장합니다. ^^
<bundo> 광주에 지역팀 만들것입니다.
<razgon> lexlove2: 퇴근하세요.ㅎ
<niade> ^^
<lexlove2> 듣던중 반가운 ^^
<niade> 좋은 밤되세요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 오... 우분투의 고급기술을 습득할 기회가....!!!
<razgon> 즐퇴요!
<razgon> 어제 리브레오피스 사용해 보았는데. 꽤나 완성도 있더군요.
<niade> 전 잠시 다시 학업 증진 놀이를 하다가 오겠습니당
<razgon> 예전 오픈 오피스는 좀 뭐랄까 뭔가 부족한 느낌인데.
<razgon> ^^ 굳럭요!
<razgon> 리브레오피스는 일상에 써도 될듯. 무엇보다도 오피스와 호환성도 괜찮더군요.
<razgon> 물론 변환할때 조금 시간이 걸리지만 말이죠.
<bundo> 이번에 서울서 이런거 합니다.
<razgon> 아우! 서울 가고 싶은데... 마눌님의 철벽수비로 광주 밖으로 나가는 건 거의 통곡의 벽....ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 날짜 시간 : 2011년 10월19일(수) 오후7시~오후9시
<bundo> 장소 : 토즈 강남점 35~38인 부스 ( http://bit.ly/oHgjNQ )
<bundo> 내용 : '웹/문서 표준 준수의 필요성과 오픈웹 캠페인 방안'
<bundo> 진행 : 정보공유연대
<bundo> 발제 1 = 웹/문서 표준 준수의 필요성 (안명휘)
<bundo> 발제 2 = 오픈웹 캠페인 방안 (소재성)
<bundo> 서기 = 송현도
<bundo> 토론 주 패널 = ???
<bundo> 그리고 자유토론...
<bundo> 이거도 제가 하는 모임인데요 오픈소스 포럼입니다.
<razgon> 오픈웹이란 무엇을 말하는건가요?
<bundo> 키보드 좋은사람이 서기 맡기었습니다. 서기 =송현도 = drake_kr
<razgon> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%98%A4%ED%94%88%EC%9B%B9
<razgon> 찾았습니다. 구글링.ㅋ
<bundo> IE 만이 아닌 모든 브라우져에서 잘 보이는 ... 머그런 웹요
<niade> 아하
<niade> 그렇군용 ㅎ
<bundo> 김교수님 우분투 멤버세요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> "영국 유학시절 리눅스 운영체제를 사용하면서(우분투(Ubuntu)사용) 오픈소스에 관심을 갖기 시작하여 마이크로소프트의 국내 독점에 대하여 오픈웹 커뮤니티를 만들었으며 ..."
<bundo> 위키에도 있었군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> drake_kr,  http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%BD%94%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC
<bundo> 코분투 사무실 실장은드레이크이다 머 그런거 안넣남?
<razgon> 솔직히 윈도우의 폭정으로 하드웨어는 발전할수 밖에 없었죠.
<razgon> 이건뭐.... 4대강보다 더한 것일수도 ....
<bundo> 어 왜그러세요
<bundo> 전 "카카 때문에 행복합니다." = 나는 꽁수다
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 가카...ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 부끄럽구요..
<bundo> 도덕성 완비 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 가카가 그러실분이 아니죠.
<bundo> <== 난 찌질성 완비
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 얼마나 디테일 하신데.ㅋ
<niade> :D
<drake_kr> '내가 프로그램 개발을 해봐서 아는데..'
<razgon> 윈도우에 딱 맞춘 획일성으로 인해서 윈도우가 신판이 나오면 하드웨어가 점점 사양이 올라갈수밖에 없었죠.
<razgon> 솔직히 사양으로서의 한계는 xp에서 멈추었어야되지 않았나 싶습니다..
<razgon> 실제로 그렇게 적용되고요.
<razgon> 윈98도 행복했는데.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 무슨소리에요
<razgon> 오픈웹이야기 하면서 제 넋두리죠.ㅋ
<drake_kr> 성능은 더 올라가야죠
<niade> 음...
<niade> 저 질문이 있습니다
<razgon> 솔직히 단순 업무용 컴에 500G까지 필요하지 않아서요.
<bundo> niade, 여자세요 질문있다니?
<niade> 32bit 체제 에서 64bit 체제로 윈7 부터 올라가면서 하드웨어적으로는 아무래도 이전보다는 더 높은 성능도 받아 들일수
<niade> 으앜
<niade> 그럼 다시다시
<niade> 저 여쭐게 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> 하드웨어적으로는 더 높은 성능도 받아 들일 수 있는데 소프트 웨어적으로
<niade> 개발이 아직 못따라 간다고 했는데
<bundo> 전 자궁 질문 없습어유 ...ㅠ,.ㅠ
<niade> 실질적인 개발이 어려워서
<niade> ㅠㅠ
<niade>  엉엉
<drake_kr> 소프트웨어는 감성이에요
<niade> 그런건가요? 아니면 다른 이유가 있어서
<niade> 아직인건가요?
<niade> 그.. 그렇군요;
<niade> 감성
<niade> :Q
<razgon> 32비트와 64비트 어짜피 한번에 처리되는 정보의 차이 인데요.
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<niade> 넵
<bundo> drake_kr, 그래도 술자리서 우는 감성은 좀 그렇치(허광남?)
<razgon> 소프트웨어적으로 바뀌는게 아니라.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> 원래 하드웨어적으로 가능한데.
<razgon> 소프트웨어가 그런 감성을 맞추는 겁니다.
<niade> 음... 근데 일부 소프트 웨어의 경우는 64체제가 아니라 32체제라서 실제 64체제의 사양에서도 32수준으로일을 하게 된다고 하시더라구용;
<razgon> 근데 아직도 윈도우의 여러 프로그램은 32에 맞춰진게많죠.
<razgon> 그렇죠.
<niade> 넵
<niade> 그래서 혹시
<niade> 64로 전향하지 않고 계속 놔두는 이유가 있는지 해서
<niade> 그게 궁금하네요;
<drake_kr> 뭐, 64비트도 완전 64비트가 아니라 48비트.. 뭐 이런얘기 하다보면 끝도 없겠죠
<razgon> 솔직히 64비트랑 32비트랑 차이가 별루 없어서요.
<niade> 두배가 차이가 나는게 아니라 48비트만
<niade> 실질 이용하는 비트인가요?
<razgon> 그것까지는....
<razgon> 전공자가 아니라..ㅍㅍ
<niade> ㅠㅠ
<razgon> 저는 완전히 다른 직종입니다.
<drake_kr> 64비트로 전향은 계속 이루어지고 있고..
<razgon> 컴퓨터 거의 초보
<niade> razgon//전 컴공임에도 ㅠㅠ 초보입니당 ㅠㅠ 열심히 배우려구요 ㅎㅎ 도사형님들께 ㅎㅎ;
<drake_kr> 네트워크에서도 cisco 2600같은게 자주 보이는데
<drake_kr> 그거 10년도 더된거에유
<razgon> 나이 26이신데... 저보다 10년 늦으시니 ...ㅋ
<razgon> 저는 컴족은 잊었다가 요즘에서나 취미로 하는 겁니다.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 지금 윈7같은 경우 64비트로 쓰는 사람 많잖아요
<niade> ㅍ ㅍ
<niade> 넵
<drake_kr> 8G 램에서 원활하게 돌아가는 게임이 나올수도 있고
<drake_kr> 그럼 사람들은 업그레이드를 하겠죠
<razgon> 와우가 최근 하드웨어를 발전시키는 듯.ㅋ
<niade> 아아
<niade> razgon//와우 하시나봐용?
<razgon> niade: 아니요. 친구가 그런데요
<niade> drake_kr//뭔가 필요에 의해 업글을 하게 되는게 사람이다 보니 그런 요소가 없나보군요 ㅎㅎ;
<razgon> 완전 와우땜시..ㅋ
<niade> 앜 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 와우 -ㅅ-
<razgon> 친구는 인던 돌아야 되는데 사양이 부족하다고 그래픽카드 변경... 저는 그것을 중고로 싸게.ㅋ
<niade> ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 우분투에서 가장 많이 사용되는 네임서버 패키지가 어떤건가요?
<drake_kr> bind9
<razgon> drake_kr: 감사합니다.^^
<niade> 음.. 혹시 유닉스나 리눅스 서버 네트워크 프로그래밍 공부 할수 있는 사설 텔넷 같은곳 아시는분 있으신가요?
<lyuso> 없구나 오오미.
<bundo> niade, 학습서버 http://linux.co.kr/
<niade> 오오
<drake_kr> 텔넷이요?
<niade> 감사합니다 ㅠㅠ
<niade> 음.. 사실
<niade> 좀 쑥쓰럽긴 합니다만
<niade> 학교에서 유닉스 로하는 네트워크 프로그래밍을 배우는데요
<niade> 학교는 썬사의 os를 사용해서  ㄱ- 하는데
<niade> 접속 퍼미션이 기숙사나 집에서는
<niade> 안되더라구요
<drake_kr> solaris?
<niade> 넵
<niade> 그러니 실습을 하려면 학교에
<niade> 학교에 오래 남아서 해야 하는데
<niade> 그러자니 너무 시간이 애매하고 일정시간 이상이면 수위 아저씨가 나가달라구 하고;;
<niade> 동아리방같은경우는 모퀴들이
<niade> 절 마구 물어 띁어서.. 도저히..
<lyuso> 음......
<drake_kr> 전투모퀴라니
<lyuso> 학교 같은 경우는
<lyuso> 안되는 게 정상같아요
<niade> 아무래도 해킹때문에라도
<niade> 그렇다고는하는데
<niade> 막상 그래서 사설로 공부 할수 있는곳을 찾아보니까;;
<drake_kr> 그럼 학교에 서버 하나 설치해요
<niade> 아는분도 없고해서 찾아보기가 어렵더라구요 ^^;;
<drake_kr> ssh chubuntu:chubuntu@data.drake.kr
<lyuso> 집에다가 서버를 올려요
<lyuso> 그게 가장 편해요.
<drake_kr> 그렇잖아요 이번달 제가 할 발표주제가 우분투 서버의 설치 / 활용입니다
<drake_kr> 그렇잖아도
<razgon> 주무세요...
<razgon> 저는 이만...
<razgon> 내일뵈요.
<niade> 넵 그래서
<niade> 오늘 우분투 깔아보려고
<niade> 투닥이다가
<niade> 지금 레포트 밀어놓고
<lyuso> 네...
<niade> 다시 우분투 설치에 달려들려구요 ^^;
<yemharc> 음
<lyuso> 네에.....
<imsu> niade: 오잉 아직 설치안하셨나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아까 그분 아닌가 ㅎㅎ
<niade> 넵 아까
<niade> 수업있어서
<niade> 갔다가 8시에 돌아왓어요 ^^;
<bundo> yemharc, 서울 세니마 할꺼니깐 드레이크옹 좀 도와줘
<imsu> bundo: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 서울 제주 동시 세미나 오케이
<bundo> imsu, 도 도와주고
<yemharc> bundo 안그래도 이미 이것저것 이야기 듣고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 정보 빠르구만 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 오오
<imsu> 으음?
<lyuso> 역시 서울은 정보가 빨라요
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 발표자도 구하는 중인데 안되겠다 싶으면 저도 머릿수 채워야죠
<niade> 일단
<bundo> 누리꿈 3층 중회의실 빌려 놓았심
<niade> bundo: 알려주신 리눅스 사이트는 제가 열심히 파보겠습니당 ㅎ
<imsu> 아;; 현도형이 진행한다는 오프라인 모임말씀하시는건가요?
<yemharc> bundo 항상 하는 거기인가요?
<bundo> 예스
<imsu> yemharc: 거기인듯 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 넵
<yemharc> 이번달 허전할 뻔 했는데 다행이네요
<yemharc> <-애인없...
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<imsu> bundo: 이번에 대학교 애들 프로그램 실습하는 곳에 죄다 우분투 설치해볼까 하는데 어떻게 생각하십니까 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 오늘 문준이 왔다 갔는데
<bundo> 애인떄문에 토요일 일요일 전화하지 말래 ...ㅠ,.ㅠ
<imsu> 어허?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu 수업 진행 안된다에 한표
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> imsu, 좀 배우셔 앤만들기
<yemharc> bundo 퇴짜맞으셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<yemharc> 괜찮아요
<yemharc> 결혼하면 솔선해서 나오게 될겁니다
<imsu> 준이 얼마전까지 없었던걸로 알고 있는데;; 벌써 생겼군;; 쿨럭;; ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> yemharc: 니들은 프로그램만 짜!! 이렇게 하면 싫어할까요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> imsu, 도 세미나 발표도 하고 드레이크좀 도와줘
<yemharc> imsu 프로그램만 짜면 뭐해요 컴파일을 못하는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> bundo: 세미나 발표 참석을 못해서;;; 뒷풀이에나 갈까봐요 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> yemharc: 그냥 명령어로 짜라고 해야죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 오케이 이해함
<imsu> yemharc: 벌레 누르면 디버깅 되니까 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr 발표자 20일까지 안구해지면 제가 할게요
<bundo> 근데 나 뒷끝 있는거 알죠 imsu ?
<yemharc> 근데 그래도 한자리 부족하네...
<imsu> bundo: 아 뒷자리에 있으신다고요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헤헤
<drake_kr> 음
<bundo> <== 가슴에 못박고 사는사람
<imsu> bundo: 저에게 머 안좋은 감정이라도?? ㅡ.ㅡ;
<bundo> <=== 돈줘도 못쓰는 사람
<lyuso> .......
<yemharc> 음
<bundo> imsu, 난 35살 이하는 다 이해해줌
<yemharc> 근데 이 시간에 밥을 먹을 정도는 아닌데 출출하다...하면
<yemharc> 뭔가 좋은 방법이 있을까요
<bundo> 내가 아기들하고 따질순 없으니까요
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ 5년동안 이해받을수 있군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> yemharc: 스프
<yemharc> 스프라...
<bundo> 성윤이 명환이 형준이만 조져야징 ... 쩝
<niade> 전아직
<niade> 10년
<niade> 이해받을수 있군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> :q
<imsu> drake_kr: 발표외에는 도와드릴게 없는거 같은데;;;; 머 필요하신거라도? ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 남자는 그냥 예외처리 하실듯
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> sudo init0
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> (if [male]) goto exit();
<lyuso> 그렇군요
<bundo> suydo rm -rf /root
<bundo> sudo rm -rf /root
<bundo> 우분투로 저거 하면 root 되집니다.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 우리 이제 삭제같은 과격한 방법은 그만두죠
<yemharc> sudo chmod -R 000 /bin /sbin
<imsu> 그냥 컴터 나 주세요 ㅋㅋ 잘 쓸테니 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> http://www.uncyclopedia.kr/wiki/%EC%8B%9C%EB%A7%88%EC%8B%9C%EB%A7%88#.EC.8B.9C.EB.A7.88.EC.8B.9C.EB.A7.88.EC.9D.98_.EB.A3.A8.ED.8A.B8_.EA.B3.84.EC.A0.95_.EC.A7.80.EC.9A.B0.EA.B8.B0
<niade> 으앜 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 3년도 넘은 이야기 군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아옼ㅋㅋ
<niade> 으잉? ㅋㅋ
<niade> 이게 정말
<niade> 위키에
<niade> 있군요 신기해라 ㅎㅎ;
<yemharc> 옛날 127.0.0.1 해커신동 이야기 다음 순위 정도는 되는 슬픔이 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 시마시마 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 이후 현재 그가 그토록 갈망하던 곰돌이 푸양과 궁합이 전혀 안맞는 듯하고 중매쟁이 강분도만 집중적으로 괴롭힌다. 개잡는건 고사하고 똥만 싸는 꼴인데. 물리칠 방법은 "재로긴 해봐요" 다.
<bundo> 재로긴 해봐요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> temharc : 해커신동이 뭐죵?
<yemharc> 아, 원본글은 잊어버렸는데 3줄요약하면
<niade> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> niade: 아이디 앞에만 대충 치시고 탭 누르시면 자동완성입니다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> niade, 상대 닉 앞에만 쓰고 탭키눌러 보세요
<yemharc> irc에 윈도 해킹프로그램을 소지한 초딩이 입장했다.
<imsu> 제거 먼저했지용 ㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> 아항
<yemharc> 초딩이 울부짖었다. "나 짱짱 해커임. 니들 다 해킹함"
<imsu> bundo: winner is me 케케
<bundo> gg
<yemharc> 이에 사람들이 벌벌 떨며 자신의 IP 127.0.0.1을 상납하자 이에 만족한 해커신동이 물러갔더라
<yemharc> drake_kr 127.0.0.1을 해킹해서 디스크를 포맷하면 어찌될까요?
<imsu> 배고프넹;; 생라면 하나 뿌셔뿌셔로 둔갑시켜야겠다 ㅋㅋ
<bundo>  yemharc 광남이 다음날 뻣었두라고요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> bundo ?
<bundo> 분명 여자 주물러 간듯?
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<niade> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> 음
<niade> 저 아이피가
<bundo> 문자 보냈는데 5시반 넘어 전화 왔심
<niade> yemharc: 저 아이피가
<niade> yemharc: 라우터 아니지 하이 레벨인가?;; 그... 자기가 쓰는 상위 아이피죵?
<yemharc> 그냥 간단히 말하면
<yemharc> 자기 컴퓨터에 달린 랜카드의 주소에요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 근데 진짜 출출하네....
<drake_kr> 스프
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 라면스프 ㄱㄱ
<yemharc> drake_kr 음. 그냥 저도 발표 하나 해도 되요?
<drake_kr> 넵
<niade> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 주제는... 재미있는 인터넷 사이트들
<niade> :D
<yemharc> 정도?
<drake_kr> 좋네요
<yemharc> 간만에 북마크 조금 풀어서...
<yemharc> 어둠의 루트도 조금 섞어넣고 (...)
<imsu> 괜찮다~!! 굿!!!
<yemharc> 내친김에 유용한 오픈소스 어플들도 좀 넣고...
<yemharc> 윈도서도 다 쓸만한 것들이니
<imsu> drake_kr: 형님 김경호 금지된 사랑은 2집 맞음 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 와중에 개발자를 위한 사이트도 서너개 넣어주고?
<drake_kr> 그리고 개발자도 좀 갈아넣고?
<yemharc> imsu 난 개발을 접을텝니닷!!
<imsu> yemharc: 강의하시게요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr 한국 개발자 뭐 더 갈아먹을게 있어야 갈던말던 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 일단 마우스부터 잘 쓰세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 키보드 ㅂㅌ사절 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu 아니 왜 다들 나보고 선생하라는겁니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 머리에 든게 있어야 누굴 가르치지
<lyuso> 음
<lyuso> 선생하셔도 되요.
<lyuso> 선생님!
<yemharc> imsu 애플 매직패드 쓸겁니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 아니 근데 그거 쓰면 머할거에요 어차피 탈옥할거면서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 무슨소리에요 탈옥할거면 진작 했지
<imsu> 큭큭
<yemharc> 아이패드 쓰고 깨달았어요
<imsu> ??
<yemharc> 거친 황야보다 안락한 감옥이 더 좋다는걸!!!
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 서니님이 동감하시겠다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이미 진작 동감하고 가셧슴다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 전 이제 삽질과 인연이 없는 삶을 살겁니다 (두둥)
<imsu> 오~
<imsu> 멋짐 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그러니 일단 아이폰이랑 맥북을 질러야겠어요
<bundo> 아 우분투 쓰면 주는거 없고 아이패드쓰면 누가 케이스 주고 참 좋네요
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅠ,.v
<imsu> 허~!
<yemharc> bundo ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 제가 그날 번개가서 득템을 했죠
<yemharc> 아 근데 요즘 맥북엔 분투 잘 올라가나...
<imsu> 이바요 삽질안한다매요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 에이
<lyuso> 음
<lyuso> 삽질이군요
<yemharc> 삽질은 아이패드에 리눅스 올리기 이런게 삽질이죠
<yemharc> 맥북에 분투까는건 삽질이 아니라 커스터마이징
<imsu> yemharc: 큭큭 삽질이 아니라 호미질인가요>? ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 참 드레이크옹이 다음 주관 데브 데이 준비도 합니다. 주변에서 많이 도와 주십시오
<imsu> 열심히 밭을 가꾸는?? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> bundo 그건 또 어느새;;
<imsu> 데브 데이는 멉니깡/
<yemharc> imsu 애플 제품은 대대로 곡괭이질이 되긴 하죠
<bundo> 난 일안혀 (강분도 스타일)
<yemharc> dev day
<yemharc> 개발자의 날 정도 되려나요
<bundo> 가을이라 술퍼 imsu ?
<yemharc> ...아, 가기 싫어지는 행사이름이다
<bundo> 술퍼
<bundo> yemharc, 아님
<imsu> 술을 푸다니요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> bundo 그러면요?
<bundo> 행사가 정말 올바른 커뮤니티만 초대 했심 ( 윤석찬씨 스타일 모르남)
<lyuso> ........
<lyuso> 아아....
<yemharc> 흠
<imsu> bundo: 저 술조심하래요 점쟁이가 살기 돋는다고 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> bundo 어라. 그럼 우리 커뮤니티는 어찌 초대받았....아, 그냥 드레이크님 단독참가인가... (납득)
<bundo> yemharc, 행사 취지 메일 전달 해줄테니 우분투한국 신진 사대부가 해보세요
<niade> 그나저나 제가 커뮤니티 참가하면 *(-_-) 최고 영계지만 남성이라는 디스 어드벤티지가 모든 어드벤티지를 가리는군요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> niade: 우리 초딩도있음 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> bundo 음.. 근데 정말 dev day 아닌건가요?
<lyuso> 초딩도 있고
<lyuso> 중딩도 있고
<lyuso> 고딩도 있고 전연령층
<imsu> niade: 나이 어린건 아니에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc>   niade 딱히 패널티는 아니고요. 매리트가 되지 않을 뿐입니다
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 여자 만세? ㅋㅋ
<niade> ...
<niade> 안되겠다
<niade> 여자 사람만 빼놓고
<niade> 전부 제거해야겠다
<niade> :D
<ndsin> 그때부터 등장하겠음
<bundo> yemharc, 메일 참고 바람
<bundo> 2) 오픈소스: 우분투, KDE, 데비안, Mozilla, OpenOffice, XE, Textcube
<bundo> 암튼 이행사도 드레이크옹에게 일임했으니 예밀이 도와주세요
<bundo> 결정은 드레이크옹이 함 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 어쨌든 정말 자러 가겠습니다
<yemharc> 서버도 확인했고 -_-....
<yemharc> 다들 안녕히 주무세요 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<niade> yemharc:  ^^ 좋은밤 되세요 ^^
<niade> 나중에 뵈요 ㅎ
<lyuso> 안녕히 주무세요.
<imsu> 12시가 지났구낭;; 쿨럭;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<lyuso_> 안녕히 주무세요.
<imsu> 네 류소님도 안녕히 ㅎㅎ
<niade> 음
<niade> 다들 주무시러 가시는군영
<niade> imsu: 혹시 exit(0)과 exit(1)이 어떤 차이인지 아시나요?
<drake_kr> return값이요
<niade> 음
<niade> 리턴값이 0일때랑 1일때랑
<niade> 어떻게 다른지도 여쭤봐도될까요?
<niade> 아니다 C로 그냥 리턴값을 받아서 출력해볼까..;
<drake_kr> 스크립트에서 써요
<niade> 음
<niade> irc
<niade> 스크립트용?
<drake_kr> csh나 dash나 bash
<niade> 음..; 제가 아직 하수중에서도 하수다 보니 ^^;
<niade> 스크립트라고 써본건 정말 조금이라서
<shriekout> 리턴값이 0과 1인건 일종의 임의적인 약속 같은거예요
<niade> 음...;
<niade> 아..
<niade> 그럼 어떤때 0을사용하고
<niade> 어떤때 1을 사용하죠?
<shriekout> 보통 프로그램이 이상없이 종료되면 0
<ndsin> 여자가 이쁘면 0
<ndsin> 안이쁘면 1
<shriekout> 그외에 문제가 있으면 0 이외의 값을 리턴해요
<niade> 으앜 ㅋ
<shriekout> 그죠 그죠
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<niade> 음...
<niade> 지금 소켓 프로그래밍을 공부하고있는데
<ndsin> 남자는 무조건 0
<niade> 이녀석이 말입니다. 여자가 안이뻐서
<niade> 1을 내줘야할 오류 순간인데
<niade> exit(0)으로 끝나더라구요
<niade> 그래서
<niade> 제게 혼란을 주더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<niade> 음..그런의미에서
<shriekout> 대형 프로그램 같은 경우 리턴값 테이블을 작성해요
<shriekout> 설명서 같은거
<niade> 일단 이쁜여자가 0이니 이해가 정말 빠르네용 흐흐흣;
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<niade> 아아...
<niade> 어떤 오류가
<niade> 어디서 났는지
<ndsin> 늦었으니 코딩 고만하시고 주무세염
<shriekout> 0은 정상적으로 프로그램이 종료되었다
<niade> 확인하기 위해서
<niade> 약속을 정해놓고
<niade> 하는거군요
<shriekout> 그죠
<ndsin> 저는 자러 가겠음니다
<ndsin> 좋은밤대세여
<shriekout> ndsin, 님이 고수라서 이분께 여쭤보면
<niade> ndsin: 넵 좋은꿈꾸세요 ^^
<niade> ...
<niade> 주무시면
<niade> 아니되옵니다
<niade> ...
<shriekout> 헛 얏홍 고수님이 주무시러 가시다니!
<niade> ㅠㅠ
<niade> shriekout: ㅎㅎ 좋은답변 감사합니당
<shriekout> 소켓프로그래밍을 하신다면
<shriekout> 데이타 전송을 하잖아요
<niade> 넵
<niade> 넵
<shriekout> 프로그램이 데이타 전송을 잘 하고 종료했는지
<niade> 리턴되는 exit값으로
<shriekout> 아니면 다른 오류로 인해 데이타를 전송 못하고 종료했는지
<niade> 확인을 하는 거군요
<shriekout> 그죠
<niade> 만약에 그럼요
<niade> 제가 연결급작 종료를 2로 놓구
<niade> 데이터 손실을 3으로 놓고
<niade> 프로그램을 돌리면
<niade> 손실에러일때는 3이
<niade> 리턴되겠군용
<niade> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 그렇죠
<niade> !!
<niade> 캄사합니다 ^^
<shriekout> 그런데, 그것도 좋겠지만
<niade> 넵
<shriekout> 간단히 에러 문구를 찍어주는 것도 괜찮겠죠
<niade> 넵
<niade> ^^
<shriekout> 에러문구와 함께 리턴값을 되돌려주면, 프로그램을 사용하는 사람이 더 쉽게 이해할 수 있겠죠
<niade> 감사합니다
<shriekout> :)
<niade> 하다가
<niade> 또 모르는게 있으면
<niade> 여쭙겠습니당!
<shriekout> 저도 초보라 :)
<imsu> 음? 누가 날 불렀나? ㅡ.ㅡ;
<shriekout> 아는 만큼 답해 드릴께요
<niade> imsu: 제가 진리를 배웟어요
<niade> imsu: 여자가 이쁘면 0 안이쁘면 1
<imsu> niade: 여자가 이쁜데 왜 not 을 해버림? 얼른 or 연산해야지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> imsu:
<niade> imsu: !!
<niade> imsu: 그.. 입력에서 이쁜여자 올때까지 거르는게 아닐까요?
<imsu> 내가 여자를 좋아하든 여자가 날 좋아하든 얼른 or 연산해야함 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 여자가 이쁘면... 덮! =33
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> shriekout: 빙고 ~~ 우린이미 하나임 캬캬캬캬
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 뭐 이런개념? ㅋㅋ
<niade> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> shriekout: 오랜만에 뵙는거 같네요 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 넵 오랜만입니다. :)
<imsu> :)
<niade> imsu: shriekout 역시 남자는 합체물을 좋아 합니다 :D
<shriekout> 맞습니다!
<imsu> niade: 짝짓기? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 전 변신로봇보다 합체 로봇이 더 좋습니다. ㅎㅎ
<niade> shriekout: 으앜 합체로봇이면 집단같아서 왠지 ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 어? 이분 좀 상상 탁월하신데 ㅋㅋ
<niade> imsu: 어디선가 타액 교환이라고 하더군요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> niade: 타액만 교환한다고 합체가 되는건 아니죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> imsu: 걱정입니다 ㅠㅠ 창의적 공학설계도 안들었는데 그거 듣고 나면 어떻게될지..orz
<imsu> 으흠?왜요?
<niade> imsu: 안그래도 밝히는데 더밝히면.... 으흣..; (챈섭님 죄송합니다 ㅠㅠ)
<niade> 음... 아얄씨의 세계에서는
<niade> 옛부터 옵을 가진분이
<niade> 킹왕짱.. ㄱ-
<niade> ㄷㄷ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 창의적 공학설계 ?
<imsu> 아;; 당구장기호찾기 디게 빡시네 ㅠ.ㅠ; 포기 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<niade> ㅎㅎㅎ
<niade> 어디서 찾으시는데요?
<imsu> tex에서요
<niade> ※
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ; 찾긴했는데 이상한 모냥이라서 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<niade> 핰
<imsu> 그냥 bigstar로 대체 ㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아;; 뭐 제가 못찾은거니 할말이 없네요 ㅠ.;
<imsu> 귀차니즘이 심하다 보니 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 알고리즘 문제를 뭐로 내는게 좋을까요?
<niade> 알고리즘이라면
<imsu> 기껏해봐야 sorting 정도 수업했는데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 네비게이션
<imsu> 헐;
<niade> 영원한 우리의 친구인 하노이가..
<niade> 음...
<niade> 저 5년전에는
<niade> 소팅순서 대로
<niade> 나열하시오
<niade> 있었던거같아요
<niade> 소팅이 버블하고
<niade> 종류별로
<imsu> niade: 아직 거기까지 진도 아나갔음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안나갔음
<niade> imsu: 역시 하노이탑이 최고!!
<niade> imsu: ㅈㅅㅈㅅ ㅠㅠ
<imsu> drake_kr: 아니 네비게이션 제가 이해도 못했는데 어떻게 출제를 해요!!! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 무지막지하신분 ㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> 네비게이션.. ㅋㅋ
<niade> 음....;
<imsu> 아 졸립다;; 내일 수업준비 안했는데;; 큰일이네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 라이브수업해야지 ㅋㅋ
<niade> imsu: ㅎㅎ
<niade> 음...
<imsu> ??
<niade> 아뇽 갈길이 멀어서요 ㅎㅎ
<niade> 열심히 해야겠다 싶어용 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅎㅎ 저도 마찬가지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> 한분씩 한분씩 가시는군용 ㅎ
<niade> 음.. 그나저나 웹 irc는 처음인데
<niade> 이것도 나름 재미 있네요
<niade> 보통 그냥 mirc만 사용을 했던지라 ^^;
<imsu> xchat ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 도란스포머 재밌네
<imsu> ??
<drake_kr> 트랜스포머3
<imsu> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<niade> 전 1만 보고 ㄱ-
<niade> 안보기로 결심했어요
<niade> ㅠ ㅠ
<imsu> 전 2만 봤는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나름 재밌던데요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr: 지금 보고 계십니까? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 다봤음
<niade> 음
<niade> 차라리
<niade> 거미남자나 강철사내가
<niade> 저한텐 맞는거같아요
<drake_kr> 거시기사내들
<niade> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 거시기 사내? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 영화를 안보니 이거 뭐 알 수가 있나 ㅎㅎㅎ
<niade> 거시기사내들이면
<niade> X맨
<niade> 일거같습니당
<niade> 아마동.. [아니라면 낭풰]
<imsu> 으음?
<imsu> drake_kr: 출제자의 고민;;; 이거 애들이 다 풀면 어떻하지??;; 하나와.......어렵다고 다 백지내면 안되는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> imsu: 음.. 중간에 점수가 잘나오면 기말을 어렵게해서 변별을 두면 되지 않을까요?
<niade> imsu: 만약에 반대라면 기말을 쉽게해서 포기하는 사람은 포기하겠지만 후발주자에게 다시한번 기회를?
<niade> 음...;
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 기말이 어려우니까 그런거에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> 역시 알고리즘은
<imsu> 트리 그래프 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<niade> 공부하는자의 학문이군요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 기말은 트리 그래프 할건데;;;;;;;; 정렬 알고리즘도 이해 못하는 애들이 어떻게 트리랑 그래프를 이해하겠어요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<niade> 그래도 트리는 이쁘게
<imsu> 만약 이해 못했으면 대략 낭패 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<niade> 구멍 슝슝 그려주고
<niade> 알맞게 채우시오
<niade> 음.. 이것도
<niade> 어떻게 보면
<niade> 어렵겠군요
<niade> 구멍이 몇개인가<-
<imsu> 아는 사람이 봐야 쉬운거죠~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> ㅎㅎ;
<niade> 학생들은
<niade> 알까요
<niade> 이렇게 머리 싸매면서
<imsu> 멀요?
<niade> 문제 내서 가는 정성을요!!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 모를테죠 ㅋㅋ
<niade> 정말 이태리 장인의 정신으로
<niade> 한타한타 타이핑 해가는 ㅠ ㅠ
<imsu> 일단 제대로된 알고리즘인지 다 코딩해봐야함 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 귀찮아 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 함정도 넣어야하고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어렵게 낼려면 맘데로 내도 되는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오픈북이라서 더함 ㅋㅋ
<niade> 으앜 오픈북
<imsu> 괜히 오픈북으로하자고 했나 ㅋㅋ 클로즈 북으로 하면 다 틀릴거 같아서 ㅋㅋ
<niade> 음..
<niade> 그렇지만
<niade> 맞을사람은 맞는다고
<niade> 하던데요 ㄷㄷ;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> [아니라면 죄송합니당 ㅠ]
<niade> 제가 보는 시험이 아니니
<niade> 어렵길바라는 놀부심보가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 예전에 교수가 거지같이 가르치고 시험문제 대박희안하게 내서 60점이 상위권이었음 ㅋㅋ
<niade> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다 외워서 쓰는거 내가지고는 ㅋㅋ
<niade> 아..
<niade> 그런거 안했으면 좋겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<niade> 좀 창조적으로 가자구요 ㅠㅠ
<niade> 음..
<niade> 전 6년전 1학년때
<imsu> 교수가 컨볼루션 증명하다가 하나 틀려서 증명한거 다 지우고 다시 시작하는 사태가 발생했음 ㅋㅋ
<niade> 소문자 입력받아서 대문자 출력하는거
<niade> 소스짜는 문제가 나왓었는데요
<niade> 입력한거에 32 더하게 만들었다구
<niade> 틀렸다고
<niade> 했었어요 ㄱ-
<niade> [채점한 조교형이요 ㅋㅋ]
<niade> 헐..
<niade> 교수님도 ㅠㅠ함정한번
<niade> 제대로 파셨다가
<niade> 같이 빠지셨군요
<niade> ㅠㅠ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아스키 코드 더한거 아닌가요? ㅋㅋ
<niade> 네
<niade> 맞아요
<niade> 대소문자 사이가 32차이니까
<niade> :Q
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 함정팠다가 쉬운문제가 되어 버렸군 ㅋㅋ
<niade> 으앜 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> tex 오랜만에 쓰려니깐 디게 어렵네 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<niade> 음..
<niade> 근데 tex가 뭐하는거죠?
<niade> text수정하는 건가요?
<imsu> 문서조판 프로그램이라고 해야하나;;
<imsu> 논문쓰실거면 이거 쓰시면 좋아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 퀄리티 보장 ㅋㅋ
<niade> 넵 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 어려워요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아직도 손에서;;;; ㅋㅋ
<niade> 사용방법이요''?
<niade> ㅎㅎ;
<imsu> 사용법은 그리 안어려운데 손에 안익어서요
<imsu> 예전에 대충하다가 그냥 너무 귀찮아서 그냥 openoffice 로 작성 ㅋㅋ
<niade> ㅎㅎ
<niade> 그나저나
<niade> 이거
<niade> 책에 소스가
<niade> 어디 에러는 exit(1)어디는 exit(0)이래서 애매하네요
<niade> 이쁘면 0해야지 왜
<niade> or도 아니고
<niade> 1이야 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 디버깅해보세요 ㅋㅋ
<niade> 이게
<niade> 네트워크 프로그래밍 책이라서 ㅠㅠ
<niade> 유닉스가 필요한데
<niade> ㅠㅠ 서버가 없슴미당
<niade> 내일 조금 일찍가서
<niade> 해보려구요 ㅎㅎ;
<niade> 실습전에
<imsu> 아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 대단하십니다 ㅋㅋ
<niade> ...
<niade> orz
<niade> 정말
<niade> ㅠㅠ 가끔은 너무 잘하고 싶은데 안되서 속상해요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> 지식이 부족한데 매번 교수님한테 가서 여쭤보기도 그렇고;
<niade> :Q 결론은
<niade> 남보다 조금더 해야죠뭐 ㅎㅎ;
<niade> imsu: 그나저나 내일 학생들 가르치시려면
<niade> 일찍 주무셔야 하는거 아녀용?
<imsu> 원래 늦게잠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오늘도 2시간만 자고 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<imsu> 죽는줄 알았어요 ㅋㅋ 졸려서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> 으앜 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왜요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;; 아무리봐도 문제가 너무 쉽다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<niade> ㅎㅎ
<niade> 슬슬자야겠어서용 ㅎ
<niade> imsu: 전 오늘 자러갈게요 ㅎ
<niade> 좀있다가 뵈요 ㅎ
<grr> Hello
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-12
<grr> hello
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> 하암.. 무료하다..
<drake_kr> 뭐가 무료
<grr> 이슈던진거 다 끝났어요. 팀장이 어제 새로 한움큼 던저줄께 그래서 " 아 예 감사합니다" 하고 퇴근했는데 이슈 하나도 안던져놓구 갔어요...
<grr> 커피나 축내야지 - -
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 도망갔다
<yemharc> 팀장이 도망간게야
<niade> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<niade> ^^
<bluedusk> 울 팀장님은 해외로 도망가셨..
<bluedusk> ............
<drake_kr> 10월중 마이크로소프트웨어 정기구독 신청하면 블루투스 준다고 하네요
<bluedusk> 젠더?
<drake_kr> 키보드
<bluedusk> 우왕
<yemharc> 명휘님이 탐낼만한건데
<grr> gjf
<grr> 헐
<grr> 어디 키보드인가요
<drake_kr> 싸구리겠지
<yemharc> https://plus.google.com/107621024713979710371/posts/f21YtfFrKaZ
<yemharc> 아......
<yemharc> 4S를 질러야 하나요
<Work^Seony> 64비트에서 컴파일한 바이너리/라이브러리를 32비트 우분투에서 실행할 수는 없겠죠?
<niade> 전 잠시 다시 기숙사로 자리 옮겨서 접속할게요
<niade> 좀있다가 뵈용 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 높은데서 낮은데로는 안되는걸로 알고 있습니다
<niade> 음... 학교 교수님 말씀으로는 64비트로 체제가 옮겨지면
<niade> 자료형 자체도 달라지기 때문에
<niade> 사용하는 프로그램을 맞춰서 다시 제작해야 한다고 하시더라구요
<niade> '';
<niade> 일단
<niade> 전 슈슉
<grr> 전에 32비트에서 만든걸 64비트에서 쓰는건 되더라구요...
<grr> 그 반대는 안해봐서 잘 모르겠네요...
<Work^Seony> 네. 인텔 프로세서들이 32비트 64비트 둘다 실행가능하게끔 만들어졌거든요..
<Work^Seony> 그래서 바이너리도 호환이 되긴 하는데, 낮은데서 높은 건 역시 예상되로 안되는군요
<niade> 음...;
<grr> 그렇군요..
<niade> Work^Seony: 소스가 아니고 컴파일된 프로그램도 호환이 되나요?
<Work^Seony> niade, 64비트 리눅스에서 32비트 바이너리 실행이 가능합니다. 맥OSX의 경우 10.6 이하는 64/32 바이너리가 같이 돌아가요...
<drake_kr> 오호..
<drake_kr> 게시판 관리자가 광고글 올림 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19279
<yemharc> 3미터 아이폰 케이블은 어따 쓰지 (...)
<drake_kr> 가끔 짧아서 불편할때가 있긴한데 블투키보드에 비하면..
<bluedusk> 아 블투 미니 키보드는 땡기긴 하는데..;
<bluedusk> 정기구독 한달만 신청하면 안되려나.;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아마 6개월부터일텐데
<drake_kr> 선물은 연단위로 해야할듯 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 책 내용도 꽤 괜찮아요
<grr> drake_kr: 제가 네떡 기본지식을 저거 4달치 보고 배웠어요...
<drake_kr> 헐 여기 피해자가 있었네
<yemharc> 제가 본 IT 잡지는 Linux@Work가 전부군요
<yemharc> 폐간될 때 정말 아쉬웠는데...
<grr> drake_kr: ether->IP 통신 -> 라우팅 프로토콜 까지...
<grr> 4달에걸쳐 연제하더라구요..
<grr> 혹시 옜날 천리안 글꼴 가지신분 계신가요...?
<yemharc> 이야~ 그때만 해도 순수해서 그런 자료는 없네요 :)
<niade> 리하이요
<drake_kr> 천리안?
<grr> drake_kr: 네. 예전 새롬 데이타맨썼을때 그 글꼴이요 = =;
<yemharc> 오오 새롬 데이터맨
<grr> 터미널에서 나눔고딕쓰니까 다들 눈이 아프다구 그래서 바꿔보려구요
<suapapa> 나눔고딕코딩을 볼드로 쓰면 좋아요.
<grr> 음... xshell 에서 따로 폰트를 bold 속성 줄 수 있는건 없네요 TT_
<drake_kr> 흠
<suapapa> xshell!! 그냥 날 xwindow를 쓰시는 건가요?
<drake_kr> bitstream vera sans mono가 좋다고들은 하는데..
<grr> 네.. (...)
<drake_kr> http://blog.nya.pe.kr/26
<grr> xmanager 라이센스가 2.0 밖에 없어서...
<yemharc> http://liverex.tistory.com/1051
<yemharc> grr: 사실 제일 좋은건 윈도우 돋움폰트 11px입니다.
<yemharc> 그게 제일 눈에 편하더라구요
<drake_kr> 오..
<drake_kr> dina 꽤 괜찮음
<grr> 돋움이라...
<grr> 감사합니다
<grr> 괜찮은게 보여서 글꼴 포탈 한번 날립니다
<grr> http://www.suse.or.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=download&wr_id=134&page=3
<grr> 작업끝나면 적용해봐야겠네요
<drake_kr> 윈도우가 재부팅하래
<grr> 음.. enum to string은 메크로로 곱게되는데, 그 역은 좀 깔끔하겐 힘드네요 - -;
<drake_cli> 아
<drake_cli> yemharc: 오늘야근인가요
<drake_cli> 아우 또 재부팅
<yemharc> drake_cli: 예입 야근 아닙니다
<lyuso> 옹....
<drake_cli> 크앙
<yemharc> ?
<drake_cli> yemharc: 오늘저녁야근인가요
<drake_cli> 비주류커뮤니티에 깽판치러 갈건데 강도님이 같이갈수있으면 같이가래요
<yemharc> 일단은 아니오 이군요
<lyuso> 음
<lyuso> 역시 서울.
<yemharc> 비주류? 어디요?
<drake_cli> 오픈스택이라고..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 장소는 신논현이군요 http://www.toz.co.kr/booth/JB_Booth/booth_jb_basicinfo.asp?idx=1
<yemharc> 아...버그 쩐다
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<drake_kr> 아웅..
<drake_kr> 후음
<drake_kr> yemharc: 모해영
<jincreator> 오픈소스 모임 이번주가 아니라 다음주군요. 가려고 하는 찰나였는데 큰일날 뻔했네요.
<drake_kr> jincreator: 29일날 많이 도와줘요
<jincreator> 큰 도움이 될지는 모르겠네요. ^^;
<drake_kr> 항상 큰 도움 주면서 뭘
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 29일날 발표할 친구 한명만 추천좀..
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 사무실을 지켜 주삼... ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 진크레이터 / 퍽퍽~!
<drake_kr> Ponics_Beginner: 비주류 모임에 깽판노러 갑니다
<jincreator> Ponics_Beginner: ???
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 비쥬류 모임을 주류 모임으로 바꿔 주삼~! ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 진크레이터 / 겁나 심심해서 한번 해봤심.... ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 아놔...
<Ponics_Beginner> 일이 좀 꼬이고 꼬였심...
<drake_kr> 인생 살면서 일이 안 꼬인적이 몇번이나 된다고..
<Ponics_Beginner> 저절로 웃음이... ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / ㅋㅋ 어제 일 말하는거삼.... 어제 보다 더 꼬임... ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어제 뭔일 있었어유?
<drake_kr> 그저께 아닌가
<yemharc> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<yemharc> 아오
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 아.. 그저께... ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 무슨 6시간동안 나오는 크리티컬 버그만 50개가 넘어가......
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 이젠 정신줄도 어디에 있는지 모름.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐 자꾸 사람 걸고 넘어지는건가보네요
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 그 수준이 아님... ㅋㅋ 아무튼 나중에 기회되면 말해주겠삼.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 니나노호~~~
<drake_kr> yemharc: 칼퉤는 물건너간듯?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 그나저나 치맥 봉개는 언제쯤 ?
<drake_kr> 요즘 제가 그지라..
<drake_kr> 그럼 전 논현동으로 출발합니다
<imsu> drake_kr: 옹??
<imsu> 이시간에 논현으로 가십니까? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아니구나;; 저녁밖에 안되었구나;; 시간개념이 없는 1인 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<ari_stress> hi
<ari_stress> how to say in korean: "the menu is in korean"
<jincreator1> ari_stress: I will leave soon for a while, but maybe can help you a little bit. If you mean the menu characters are written to Korean, it is "메뉴가 한국어로 되어 있습니다."
<ari_stress> hi jincreator1. wow 많이 감사합니다
<ari_stress> i'm studying korean, and confused what particle to use for the "in"
<Seony> 왠지 페북 계정을 닫아버려야할 것 같은 예감이... 개인정보가 너무 많이 공개됭있는데, 저도 모르게 자꾸 더 공개하게 되네요.
<Seony> 이러다 진짜 입사원서 내면, 뭐하는 넘인지 페북으로 먼저 확인할듯...
<hacking_u> ...?
<niade> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<niade> Seony: how are you today?
<Seony> Not good. I'm getting tired more than before
<niade> why ?
<Seony> I will have a pop-up quiz tomorrow class and it's been very stressful for me due to my willingness that I want to keep my good grade so far.
<niade> something special happen to you?
<niade> a ha
<niade> i have same problem
<Seony> My life has been like "5 AM Life" and I've seldom got sleep before that time.
<niade> how long time have you sleep a day?
<Seony> Moreover, even if I got sleep before that, I've been still tired because stress's been sortof accumulated i guess.
<Seony> well, apparently 3 or 4hrs a day
<niade> i think u need vacation to relax ( ex - sleep, travel, watch TV whatever to kick your stress)
<Seony> yea, i think so. i'm going to go to the beach to take some rest very soon.
<niade> ^^
<Seony> I'm supposed to have an exam on the day after tomorrow. omg, quiz and exam and quiz and exam...
<niade> woops
<niade> how many exam and quiz?
<Seony> well, 1 quiz and 1 exam in a week i think.
<Seony> and plus homework
<niade> cheer up
<Seony> but people says, you may think that i would miss when i was a student, haha...
<niade> i'm student, too.
<Seony> sorry, i mean people told me that I would miss when I was a student...
<niade> i think, speak to you "cheer up" is only thing what doing something for u
<niade> ^^
<niade> hmm...
<Seony> thanks thou
<niade> my grammer is very terrible    orz
<niade> i need more study~
<niade> :Q
<Seony> your english is better than me
<niade> 자 그런의미에서
<niade> 우리 한글을 써볼까요?
<niade> :D
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<niade> 이제 한시간있다가 ㄱ- 내려가서
<niade> 또 수업에 가야하는군요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 전 퀴즈 공부...
<Seony> 책이 눈에 잘 안들어오네요..
<niade> ㅠㅠ
<niade> 엊그제 네트워크 프로그래밍 퀴즈를
<niade> 좀 망쳤더니;
<niade> 교수님이 은근히 찌르시네요 ㅠㅠ
<niade> 가슴아프게 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 벌써 새벽 1시인데 오늘은 몇시에 잘런지...
<niade> 어라
<niade> 지금 새벽 1시시면
<niade> 대략 시차가 5시간이니까
<niade> 쌀나라나 중궈 ?
<niade> 그정도 거리인가요?
<niade> 음...;
<Seony> 중국이랑 한국이 시차가 5시간씩이나 나나요?
<Seony> 오.. 새로운 사실인데...
<niade> 넵
<niade> 먼곳은 그정도도 난다고 하더라구요;
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<niade> 정확한지는 모르겠어요 ''
<Seony> 여기는 시차가 한국이랑 19시간 나는 곳입니다.
<niade> 대략 미국LA하구 시차가 12시간정도? 났었던거같은데
<niade> 으어?
<niade> 거의 반대편에 근사 했군요;
<niade> 어딜까요 그정도면....;
<niade> 지금 어디신거에요?
<Seony> 여기 오신지 얼마 안되신 분이라 잘 모르시겠지만, 저는 하와이 삽니다. ㅎㅎ
<niade> 아하
<niade> 19시간 차이면
<niade> 빠른건가요 아니면 좀더 늦은쪽으로
<niade> 인가요?>
<niade> ^^;
<niade> 외국 시간은 잘모르겠어요
<Seony> 1시간 전까지만 해도 11일이었어요
<niade> 아하
<Seony> 한국보다 과거에 살고있죠.
<niade> ^^
<niade> 앞으로 잘부탁 드려요~
<Seony> 규칙읽고 실천만 해주시면 시비 안겁니다. ㅎㅎ
<niade> 근데 규칙이요 링크 타고 들어가면
<niade> 엑박뜨는데 저만 그런가요?
<Seony> 엑박이 아니라 경고겠죠
<niade> 아아 넵
<Seony> 제가 돈이 없어서... https 인증서를 돈주고 못샀거든요 ㅎㅎ
<niade> 음...; 다른곳에 규칙을 볼수 있는곳이 없을까요?
<Seony> 경고 무시하고 보시면 되는데요
<niade> 음...
<niade> 그냥 아예 페이지를
<niade> 연결할수 없다고 경고가 나와서요<-
<Seony> 크롬에서요?
<niade> 음 익스플로러에요 지금
<niade> 음.. 크롬에서는 나오려나'';
<niade> 밀어준지 얼마 안되서
<Seony> 설마 그럴리가 없을텐데... 그럼 인증서 없는 SSL은 아예 연결조차 안해준다는 얘기잖아요.
<niade> 음...
<niade> 잠시 제가
<Seony> 인증서가 없다기보단 베리사인 같은데서 인증된 사이트가 아니면 아예 접속조차 제한한다는 얘긴데...
<niade> 크롬을 깔고 다시 해보도록 할게요 잠시만용
<Seony> 아... 보안설정을 올리면 그럴 수도 있겠군요.
<Seony> 아... 규칙을 딴데다 옮기는 것을 심각하게 고려해야겠네..
<niade> ^^;
<Seony> 왜 맥서버는 SSL 아니면 안해주는지...
<niade> 음.. 전 익스플로러 설정이나 보안쪽은 잘몰라서~~~
<niade> ㅠㅠ
<niade> 그렇게 말씀하시면 잘모르옵니다 ㅎㅎ;
<niade> 일단 가서 살펴보고 올게요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<niade> 음
<niade> 107 오류(net::ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR): SSL 프로토콜 오류입니다.
<niade> 이러한 오류가 나네용
<niade> SSL프로토콜 오류
<Seony> 윈도우에서요?
<niade> 넵
<Seony> 음... 잠시만요 제가 확인해볼께요.
<Seony> niade: https://jswlinux.com/wiki/pages/272974/Ubuntu_Korea_Rules.html
<Seony> 이걸로 해보세요.
<Seony> 아... 이번에 IP 바뀌면서 수정 안해놨는갑다...
<Seony> 이런... /etc/hosts 파일을 수정해놓고 쓰니 저만 혼자 잘된다고 생각했네요 ㅎㅎ
<niade> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<niade> Seony: 잘읽어봤어요 ~~
<Seony> :)
<niade> Seony: 혹시 학위 준비 중이신가요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 그냥 4년제부터 다시 다니고 있어요. 한국에서 하던 일이랑 달라서..
<niade> 아하 넵
<niade> ^^; 죄송해요 갑자기 여쭤봐서~
<Seony> 괜찮아요. 물어볼 수 있는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> niade: 원래 한국에서는 은행 다녔었어요. 대출이랑 여수신 업무 보고 자금운용 쪽에 있다가 갑자기 무슨 바람이 불어서인지 유학을 왔죠...
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세요 레포트는 잘 마무리 하셨습니까? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: ㅇㅇ 마무리는 잘 했는데 아직 점수는 안나왔어 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 아하~~ 어셈은 오래되서 가물가물하네요 ~~
<imsu> 다음에 또 문제 있으면 그 때 공부해 봐야겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 울 교수가, 어셈 시험은 오픈북/오픈노트/오픈인터넷이래 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 저도 이번에 시험 오픈북이에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 대신 오픈 인터넷은 안해요 애들이 채팅으로 답주고 받을까봐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 시험이 언제입니까? ㅋㅋ 제가 할 수 있다면 도움을 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다음주. 부탁할께 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그 전에 수업 내용을 저에게 간략하게 말씀해 주세요 공부 안하면 ;; 저도 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<imsu> 나중에 메일로 부탁드릴게요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이제 정리해야해서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 내가 전에 물어본 것 같은 기본적인 명령어 사용법 정도.
<imsu> 아하 ~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 알겠습니다.
<imsu> 전 이만 정리해야해서 나가볼게요 ^^
<Seony> 피보나치 수열을 나타내는 프로그램을 짜는 정도 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 담에 뵈용 ^^
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 수고
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<niade> Seony: 앗 넵! 이제 확인했어요 ^^ 음... 저같은경우는 지금 학교에서 수업을 받고있는데 좀더 전공쪽 배워보고싶어서 고민하구 있어요 ^^ 대학원 진학같은 방향을요 ^^;
<niade> 저잠시 수업 다녀 오겠습니다 ^^
<Seony> 네.
<hacking_u> ~_~
<niade> 다녀왔어요 ㅎ
<kremlin> Ȥ½Ã ¾Ë°í¸®Áò¹®Á¦Ç®±â¿¡ °ü½ÉÀ̝½ÅºÐÀÖÀ¸½Å°¡À¯ ?
<Seony> 음... 맥서버 프로필 매니저 세팅이 잘 안되서 스트레스 이빠이 받네요 ㅎㅎ
<niade> 음...
<niade> 전 갑자기 후배가 -_-; 커렐 프로그램이 뭐냐고 물어보길래 뭐냐고 물어봤더니 ㅡㅡ;
<niade> 알고리즘에 나오는거래요 ㅠㅠ
<niade> 그러더니 어디에 쓰는거냐고 물어보니까
<niade> 저보고 공부하라는군요 ...;;
<niade> 다른 교수한테 배운거고 교재가 달라서 다른건데
<niade> ㅠㅠ 어떤방식이냐고 물어본건데
<niade> 음냥;;
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 오늘 오픈스택 커뮤니티가 주류 커뮤니티로의 첫발을 내딛었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 굳모닝..^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-13
<razGon> Work^Seony: 오랜만입니다. ㅎ
<razGon> 지난번에 봤구나.
<razGon> 웰컴!~!~!
<lexlove2> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove2> razGon, 광주에 사신다는 분이시죠?
<grr> Hi
<razGon> 옙
<razGon> grr: ni hao ma?
<lyuso> 라즈곤님 오랜만입니다.
<lexlove2> razGon, 무지 반갑습니다 ^^
<razGon> ming tian, zum mu yang?
<lyuso> 잘 지내시나요?
<razGon> lyuso: 오!! 오래간만요!!
<razGon> 예 그냥 저냥
<razGon> 마눌에 폭정속에서 잘삽니다.
<lyuso> 네..... 뭔가 애매하네요...
<razGon> 요즘 MB랑 마눌이랑 비슷해요.
<lyuso> 음.... 그런가요?
<razGon> 말잘듣고 편들어주면 잘해주고... 디테일하게.
<lyuso> 아. 디테일하게.....
<lyuso> 병원이 많이 바쁘셨나봐요.....
<razGon> 안들어주면 여기저기서 압박이 들어옵니다. 대신 국민인 두딸은 제편입니다.ㅋ
<lyuso> 네....=)
<razGon> 아니요. 그냥저냥 골치 아픈일이 있어서 리눅스계를 떠나 있다가요.
<razGon> 개천절날... 나도 인터넷 개천을 해야 겠다 생각해서 웹서버 만들려고 했죠.
<lyuso> 네...... 그러셨구나.....
<lyuso> 넵
<lyuso> 안좋은 일 생기신 것 같은데....
<razGon> ftp서버를 구축하던 날 새벽
<grr> 중국어못해요 T_T
<razGon> 무언가 새벽에 일어나서 뭘하고 싶더라구요. 그래서 ftp서버를 구축했죠. 새벽에...
<lyuso> 네....
<razGon> 근데 그날.....잡스가 가신날이더라구요... 남몰래 눈물이 나더군요.
<lyuso> 아..... 그럴거같아요....
<lyuso> 그런데 골치 아픈 일이 뭔지...... 저는 들을 수 있을까요?
<lyuso> (당연히 거절 가능)
<razGon> 별거 아니에요..
<razGon> 우분투에 권한에 대한 인식을 못했다는.
<lyuso> 네...... 뭐.....알겠습니다.
<razGon> ftp에서 들어가지는데 폴더가 어딘가 했는데.
<razGon> 결국보니 로그온한 아이디의 홈폴더가 되더라구요.
<lyuso> 네.
<razGon> 윈도우는 설정해줘야 했는데.
<lyuso> 그저 신기하죠......
<razGon> 그설정하는 폴더를 찾아내느라고 구글링을......ㅋㅋ 우분투의 권한과 계정 설정에 대한 이해만 해도 되는데 말이죠,
<lyuso> 아아... 그래도 좋은 경험 하셨어요......
<lyuso> 음, 다른 이야기지만, 너무 안오셔서 마음 한켠에서 다소 걱정되었었습니다.
<niade> 안녕하세요
<lyuso> 안녕하세요. =)
<razGon> 인식의 차이가 만든 문제더군요. 예전 게시판에서 보니 비슷한 내용이 있어서 보니 결국은 권한 문제라는 점에서 착안했습니다.
<lyuso> 네.....
<lyuso> 지금은 해결 되셨나봐요.....
<razGon> 옙 해결되었습니다.
<lyuso> 다행입니다.
<razGon> 잡스의 유언이 생각나더군요. think different
<lyuso> 아.... 그렇네요.....
<niade> 음.. 유닉스 소켓 프로그래밍 관련해서 데이타임 써보려고하는데 잘안되네요. 혹시 도움 주실수 있으신분 계신가요?
<lyuso> (소켓 요구하는 사양의 프로그램을 짠 적이 없어 모르겠다.)
<niade> ㅠㅠ
<niade> 음.. 이게 참... 자꾸 사람 속썩이네요 ㅠ
<niade> lyuso: 넵
<lyuso> 하아....
<niade> lyuso: 무슨일 있으세요??
<lyuso> 음..... 정신과 문제라서. 헤헤
<niade> 으앜
<niade> 그나저나 이게 참 오묘하네요 컴파일하는데 주먹구구로 하나씩 치면 안되고 make 파일로는 되고.. ㄱ-
<niade> 별다른것도 없는데 ㅠㅠ
<niade> 암걸릴거같아요 ㅠㅠ
<lyuso> 원래 그러라고 만든게 make 이죠...
<niade> lyuso: 그런가요..; 쿨럭
<lyuso> 라즈곤님은 어떻게 생각하실 지 모르겠어요. 아무래도 현업 의사이시니까 생각이 다르실지도?...
<razGon> lyuso: 무슨일이시죠?
<razGon> 환자보느라고 답변이 늦었습니다.
<razGon> 요즘 농번기라서 띄엄띄엄옵니다...ㅠㅠ
<lyuso> 음.... 질병코드 F.48 인 것 같아요.
<lyuso> DSM 에서는 ASPD 라고 하는걸려나?.......
<lyuso> 점점 더 이상해지는 게 느껴집니다.
<razGon> 그게 아니라 피곤하셔서 그럴겁니다.
<razGon> 일교차 특히 추워지는 시기에는 피곤을 많이 느낍니다.
<lyuso> 피곤이라..... 흐음...... 그것과는 거리가 멀어보이는데.....
<razGon> lyuso: 혹시 공무원 병?
<lyuso> 그것도 아닐껄요......
<razGon> 복지부동 병 혹은 뻘짓발광병.
<razGon> 무기력하다라고 느끼는 건 기본적으로 피로나 수면에서 오는 경우가 많습니다.
<lyuso> 무기력과는 관계가 없어요.
<razGon> 그다음은 우울증인데.
<lyuso> 단지 대인사회생활 도중에 일반적인 사람하고 "다른 점" 들이 발견된다고 해야할까요.
<razGon> ?
<razGon> 삐딱하게 처다보게 된다는 말을 좋게 말한 건가요? 아니면 전혀 다른 일면을 본다는?
<lyuso> 제 모습에서 보통 사람들과 전혀 다른 모습들을 보게 됩니다.
<lyuso> 보통 사람이라면 자연스럽게 수행 가능한 것들에서 완전히 버벅이는 처리 이상이라던지,
<lyuso> 대개의 집단 내에서 발생하는 통계적으로 표준화된 행동양식이랑 다르단 걸 인지하기도 하죠.
<lyuso> 혹은, 다른 사람들은 이해하나, 저는 전혀 이해 못하는 통상적인 사회 현상에 대한 분석 불능이라던지.
<razGon> lyuso: 우분투를 사용해서 그렇습니다. 윈도우를 사용하시면 획일화된 사고를 할수 있어서 문제 없을 겁니다.
<lyuso> 그런거면 좋겠는데......
<razGon> lyuso: 아니면 wine을 올리시면.^^;
<lyuso> 음...... 저는 진지했는데 개그가 오네요. 'ㅈ'
<lyuso> wine 을 올리면 되는군요.
<lyuso> 이것이 자폐인지 아니면 반사회성 성격장애인지 자체진단도 안되고
<lyuso> 답답합니다.
<razGon> 반사회성 인격장애는 가장 대표적인 예가 조폭입니다.
<razGon> 자폐는 완전히 사회성이 전혀 없는 거구요.
<razGon> 반사회성은 사회 규칙을 이해하는게 아니라 규범에 반하는 겁니다. 자기 규칙에 따르는 거죠.
<lyuso> 그렇군요........
<lyuso> 음 그러면 역시 F.48 인건가.
<drake_kr> 으음
<drake_kr> grr 발표주제 뭐로할거임?
<grr> dK
<grr> 1
<grr> 2
<grr> 3
<grr> ㅇ	d	fffewf
<grr> 음..
<grr> 보이시나요?
<drake_kr> ㅇ
<grr> 머 어떤걸로 할깝쇼 - -;
<drake_kr> 일단 난 우분투 서버 설치 / 운영 + 제로보드 정도가 될듯
<grr> 저는 한다고는 했는데 뭘로 주제를 잡아야할지..
<drake_kr> yemharc씨는 리눅스 파워유저 사이트 소개 + 간단한 해킹 기법
<grr> ethernet -> IP 통신의 진화과정? -_-;
<drake_kr> 아 이거 좋겠다
<grr> ㅇㅇ?
<drake_kr> 신입사원으로 살아가는 방법 <-
<grr> 어떤거여
<grr> - _-
<grr> 좋네
<grr> 해봄?
<drake_kr> 뭐, 대상 유저를 가늠할수가 없으니..
<grr> 신입사원으로 살아가는 방법 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 음
<lyuso> 신입사원ㅋㅋ좋은데
<drake_kr> 그래도 웬지 꼰대들은 안 올것 같아
<lyuso> ......
<lyuso> <꼰대?
<grr> oops...
<drake_kr> 일단 1인자 2인자는 제주도 가잖아
<grr> 엥? 명환이형이랑 분도님 제주도 가셔유?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<lyuso> 아 맞다. 제주도 가시지
<lyuso> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 이번 세미나는 내가 주관
<lyuso> 그래서 일자가 월요일이구나
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ?
<drake_kr> 29일은 토요일인데용
<lyuso> 아.... 그랬죠 참.
<lyuso> 햇깔립니다.
<grr> 이번에 신입사원 살아가는방법 #1 하고, 연봉협상뒤에 #2 를..
<grr> ...
<drake_kr> grr 마지막 강의를 장식하면 되겠군
<lyuso> ....
<grr> ....
<lyuso> 나쁘지 않네요. ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 이번 강의는 사람들 많이 오실려나...
<lyuso> (어차피 못가지만)
<drake_kr> 대학생들한테 이야기하면 이야기할땐 웃지만 돌아서면 빡치는 뭐 그런..
<lyuso> (....)
<lyuso> 전 대학생 아닙니다. ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 아뇨 lyuso님 말구요 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 네에....
<drake_kr> 아우 발표자 구하기가 힘든거였구나 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 암튼 input을 좀 하러 가겠습니다
<lyuso> 예압
<drake_kr> jincreator: !
<bundo> DarkCircle,
<bundo> DarkCircle,   핑
<grr> Request Time out
<DarkCircle> 고릉 -ㅠ-;
<bundo> DarkCircle,  kangbundo@gmail.com mail plz
<Work^Seony> Siri 동영상 봤는데... 보고도 못믿겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 진짜 그렇게 작동하면 완전 대박인데...
<bundo> 강사료 지급 양식 보내려고 합니다.
<bundo> Work^Seony, 하이 ^^;
<Work^Seony> bundo, 안녕하세요. 저번에 번역 드린 건 이상없나요?
<bundo> 네 ^^ 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 별말씀을요 :)
<bundo> DarkCircle, 메일 보냈삼?
<bundo> 아니면 메일주소 가르쳐 주셈
<drake_kr> tlfl
<drake_kr> 시리
<drake_kr> 무섭다
<drake_kr> "우리-집" 하고는 좀 차원이 다른데..
<meow_andro> bundo / 넙죽
<bundo> meow_andro, ^^;
<meow_andro> 집에서 핑까지만 보고 나왔어요 -0-
<razGon> 오~!!  siri!!
<razGon> 이거 보니 장난 아니네요.
<razGon> 자연어 음성인식이라.ㅋ
<meow_andro> 한국어가 안되는게 촘 거시기하지만 ...
<meow_andro> 그정도 레벨이면 상당한 수준인듯
<meow_andro> 오늘 버스기사님은 베테랑이네 ㅡㅅㅡ..
<drake_kr> 아우 증말 옛날에 지하철에서 "우리-집" 그 톤으로 "개새-끼" 하고는
<drake_kr> "아 예 부장님"
<drake_kr> meow_andro: DarkCircle 님이죠?
<meow_andro> 네 :D
<meow_andro> (아시면서 -0-)
<drake_kr> 몰랐어요?
<drake_kr> 카2 나왔네..
<bundo> DarkCircle, 메일 주소 가르쳐 달라니깐유 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<drake_kr> meow_andro: 분도님이 메일주소 가르쳐 달래유
<bundo> 아흐 잡무 보기 힘들당 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<meow_andro> 냐.. 뭐라고 말씀하셨었죠?
<meow_andro> 갑자기 끊겨서 멘션을 보지 못했...
<drake_kr> meow_andro: 분도님이 메일좀 보내달래유 kangbundo@gmail.com
<bundo> 메일 주소 적어 주시든지요 ^^;
<bundo> 강사료 지급 양식 보내 드리겠습니다.
<meow_andro> 아 네 -0-
<bundo> ?
<bundo> 메일 ?
<meow_andro> bundo / 보내드렸습니다 -0-
<bundo> 저도 방금 보냈습니다 ^^;
<meow_andro> 일어나자마자 뭔가 한대 맞은 느낌이라 지금 정신이 ~_~
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^
<grr> hi
<jincreator> drake_kr: 수업 들어가서 못봤습니다.
<drake_kr> jincreator: 발표자 추천좀여
<jincreator> 지금 누구누구 나왔나요?
<drake_kr> 저 grr yemharc
<jincreator> 그럼 1명만 더 있으면 되겠군요.
<drake_kr> 1명이나 두명
<jincreator> 음...제가 할까요?
<grr> grr
<grr> 전 영양가 없는 담당
<drake_kr> 음..
<jincreator> grr: 뭐 하시는데요?
<drake_kr> 추천좀 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 신입사원으로 살아가는 방법
<grr> (...)
<jincreator> !!!
<grr> p.s. 결론은 야근이더라.. 이렇게 끈나면 돌맞겠죠? - _-;
<imsu> 굿굿! ㅋㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 야근 안하는데가 어딨냐며-0-
<jincreator> 설마...진짜로 결론이 그건 아니겠죠?
<grr> 에이 아니죠...
<meow_andro> 아 ..
<grr> 당신은 사랑받기 위해 태어난사람... 이 아니라 당신은 짱을 먹기 위해 태어난사람...
<meow_andro> 이번달에 후속발표가 ...
<meow_andro> ㅡㅡ;
<meow_andro> drake_kr / 이번달 속편 발표합니다-0-
<meow_andro> 근데 뎀씨 가본지 오래됐네요 ㅡㅠㅡ;
<drake_kr> 허.. hulk vs wolverine 에 크레딧 보니까 한국사람 이름이 반이네 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> meow_andro 후속발표 오케이
<drake_kr> jincreator: 도 하시요
<meow_andro> 일단 어떤식으로 이야기 할지는 플롯이 잡혀있는데
<meow_andro> 구체적인 이야기가 완전히 안잡혀있어서 ㅡㅅㅡ ...
<meow_andro> 오늘 뎀씨에 아무도 없나요? =3
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 내일은 안되시나유
<meow_andro> 내일 되죠 ㅡㅠㅡ
<meow_andro> 집에 스캐너가 없어서 어차피 서류 들고가야..
<drake_kr> 그럼 내일 뵙죠 dmc서 ㅎㅎ
<meow_andro> 넵 :D
<jincreator> drake_kr: 네, 알겠습니다.
<meow_andro> 진옹은 내일 하루종일 수업이라셨군요
<meow_andro> 까먹을뻔..
<jincreator> 아, 내일 2시간만 수업할 것 같아요.
<jincreator> 12~1시 수업 교수 회의로 취소됨.
<meow_andro> 공강? ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 3~6시 수업 오늘로 당겨들음
<jincreator> 그러면 1~3시 수업 하나만 남지요. ^^
<meow_andro> 역시 점심시간 수업은 좋지않음..
<drake_kr> jincreator: 가 해도 되고 추천 한분 해주셔도 되고..
<drake_kr> 주제 정해서 말씀좀 해주셔유
<meow_andro> 꼬투리잡고 빼먹고 보강으로 빼돌릴 가능성이 ㅡㅡ;
<yemharc> 아.....잠이 쏟아진다
<drake_kr> jincreator: 첫번째 세션, 2 제 세션 우분투 설치와 활용 3 yemharc씨 세션 4 meow_andro 세션 5 grr 세션
<jincreator> drake_kr: 추천할 분들이 이미 발표를 하셨거나 이번에 하시는 분들이셔서...
<yemharc> drake_kr: 주제 [재미있는(유익한?) 인터넷 사이트]
<meow_andro> 갸르릉 세션에는 갸르릉 도메인 홍보와 그르르 개까페 개설소식 ㅡㅠㅡ
<yemharc> 그냥 재미있는이 아으려나요
<grr> meow_andro: ...
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그럼 jincreator 주제 하나 정해봐요
<jincreator> 우분투 11.10 (...)
<meow_andro> grr 도메인 선점 전략에 대한 강의를 (...)
<jincreator> 우분투 11.10에서 달라진 점과 한글 입력 문제 같은 걸 할 것 같네요.
<drake_kr> 해결법도 하지요?
<jincreator> 그런 건 없...
<drake_kr> -_
<drake_kr> 그전까지 나오겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> ....
<meow_andro> 뭔가 이슈를 던져놨으면 제안도 던지시는게 ..
<jincreator> 그게 ibus-hangul 만드시는 분이 직접 패치를 내놓으셔야 하시는지라...
<jincreator> 한번 다운그레이드 PPA 만들고 연구해봐야겠네요.
<meow_andro> 그렇다고 의존하기만 할 수는 없죠.
<drake_kr> 그럼 우분투 11.10 데스크탑의 소개와 활용 <- 이렇게 할게요
<jincreator> 일단 그렇게 하고 29일까지 해결책 나오면 그때 소개하죠, 뭐.
<meow_andro> 소스분석 레벨까지는 힘들지만 이런 문제가 있고 이런 건의를 해서 문제가 해결되면 우리가 어떤 이득을 얻을 수 있다라는거라도 제시해주시면
<meow_andro> ...
<drake_kr> 아오 자기 세션에서 이야기하시기 바랍니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 마냥 엔드유저레벨에서만 놀수는 없쟎아요
<jincreator> meow_andro: 버그 보고는 다 되어있어요. 안타깝게도 소스 분석 레벨만이 남은 거지요. -.-
<meow_andro> 제가 말씀드린거지만
<meow_andro> 번역도 개발
<meow_andro> 발상을 전환하자면
<drake_kr> 이번 서울세미나 목적은 (가)족같은 분위기로 쉽게 난장을 피울수 있다는걸 강조하는게 목적(어?)
<meow_andro> 버그보고도 개발과정에서 테스터로 참여.
<meow_andro> 하는거라고 자뻑가능
<meow_andro> (응?)
<drake_kr> 아, 그리고 일단 들어와서 키보드가 익숙해질때즈음엔 이미 그걸 하고 있는 자신을 발견할 수 있죠
<meow_andro> 으엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 온라인에서는 구글링도 하고 그럴수 있지만
<drake_kr> 아무래도 발표자는 쉽게 접근을 해야 할것 같아요
<drake_kr> 그래야 낚죠
<drake_kr> (어?)
<meow_andro> 암튼 내일 뎀씨에서 모임 가능하면 IRC에서만 이야기 할게 아니라 모여서 문제정리도 하고 함께 도민을 ...
<meow_andro> 도민 -> 고민
<drake_kr> 아.. 저 돈 없는데 ㅜㅜ
<meow_andro> 그래야 발표 내용이 ...
<meow_andro> ㅡㅅㅡ ...
<yemharc> 흠
<meow_andro> 간단하게 라면 아님 떡볶이 먹죠 (먼산)
<yemharc> 꼭 해결책도 같이 나와야 한다는 의견 저는 반대군요
<yemharc> 그런건 개발자 입장이죠
<meow_andro> 무조건 내야하는건 아니예요.
<meow_andro> 왜냐 ..
<yemharc> 사용자 입장에서 문제가 나타났다! 하면
<meow_andro> 없을수도 있으니까
<yemharc> 가장 필요한건 [내가 이거에 대한 해결책이 나타났을때 찾을 수 있는가]죠
<meow_andro> 물론 굳이 해결책을 내놓아라가 아니라
<meow_andro> 제안.
<meow_andro> 생각이 중요
<drake_kr> 1. 우분투 11.10 데스크탑의 소개와 활용 - jincreator / 2. 우분투 설치와 활용 - drake_kr / 3. 유익한 구루 사이트 소개 - yemharc / 자기소개 시간 / 4. The cool way to contribute to F/OSS #2 - DarkCircle / 5. 신입사원으로 살아가는 방법 - grr / Give and Take / 진짜 세미나 시작
<yemharc> 제안이라...... ibus 문제있으니 나비쓰세요..같은?
<yemharc> 구루 사이트가 됐다?!
<jincreator> 끙...하도 접속이 끊겼다 연결됬다 하다 보니 해킹하는 줄 알고 제 IP를 차단하는 것 같네요.
<drake_kr> yemharc: 사용자 중심이라도, 발표자는 해결책을 제시해야 돼요
<jincreator> 일단은 웹브라우저로 들어왔습니다.
<yemharc> drake_kr: 왜 이렇게 100만광년쯤 뻥튀기 된건가요;;
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 저 사이트 가면 자신이 구루가 되는 느낌을 받을 수 있습니다 <- 라고 하시라구요
<yemharc> 음...확실히 [이거 문제있음요]하고 끝내는건 문제가 있겠네요
<meow_andro> 문제 해결될때까지 기다려보자도 안나쁨.
<drake_kr> 그건 나쁨
<yemharc> 하다못해 [이거 대신 같은 기능을 하는 B가 있다]거나
<yemharc> 일단 이러이러한 방법으로 이전 버전을 설치해서 사용하다가
<yemharc> 나중에 ABC를 확인해보면 패치된 신버전이 나왔는지 알 수 있다.
<meow_andro> 버그 수정이 되는데 반영되는 커밋 사이클 알려주는것도  좋죠
<yemharc> 정도만 되도 충분할거 같군요
<jincreator> yemharc: 그러지 않아도 그런 내용으로 발표할까 합니다.
<meow_andro> 네 좋아요 그런거 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 네 일단 전 내일 정오쯤 dmc에 갈거구요
<drake_kr> 겸사겸사 치맥도 한잔 해야죠
<drake_kr> 명휘님이 쏘신다고 하셨으니
<yemharc> 오옹
<yemharc> 내일 저녁에 가면....이라고 해도 너무 늦겠다.
<drake_kr> 근데 내일 쏜다고는 안 하셨지요 ㅋ
<jincreator> "이거 대신 같은 기능을 하는 나비가 있다"로 일단 해야겠네요.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 그전까지 ibus의 문제는 해결이 될듯 싶은데요
<jincreator> 그건 아닙니다.
<drake_kr> 허
<drake_kr> 그렇게 빡센 문제에요?
<jincreator> 아, 그것보다는 개발 프로세스와 관련이 있어요.\
<jincreator> 당장 패치가 나오더라도 이미 저장소 패키지는 freeze되었기 때문에 시간이 걸리거든요.
<drake_kr> 네. 그러니까 가장 맘에드는 해결책 / 가장 쉬운 해결책 있으면 그걸로 하면 돼요..
<jincreator> 다만 이 문제는 앞으로 나올 모든 리눅스 배포판에서도 일어날 것이기 때문에 올해 중으로는 누군가 삽질해서 제대로 된 패치가 나오지 않을까 싶네요.
<drake_kr> freeze 되었다 어쩐다 하는 얘기 사실 사용자 입장에선 듣고싶지 않은거거든요 웬지 변명같고 ㅋㅋ
<grr> 음.. 메모리 산거 끼우고 오겠습미다
<jincreator> ^^;
<drake_kr> 얽
<drake_kr> 16G라니 이자식
<jincreator> 헉, 내 컴퓨터의 8배...
<grr> 아니에요.. 회사 놋붘이 2G인데..
<grr> 계측기랑 툴 몇게 띄우면 후달려서...
<yemharc> ..난 2G인데..업무컴인데.....
<grr> 빡쳐서 하나 질렀어요..
<grr> 계측기 SW 최소 요구사항 렘 1.5GB 이상
<grr> (...)
<drake_kr> (나중엔 회사컴퓨터는 이름만 명맥을 유지하고 있다던가..)
<grr> ㅌㅌㅌㅌ
<drake_kr> jincreator: 사실 우리야 그런가보다 하는데 모두가 그걸 이해해줄거라 생각하면 안돼요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저처럼 이해를 강요할게 아니라면요
<jincreator> 네, 그냥 안타까워서 그래요. 중국어 문제면 사람들이 몰려들어 빠르게 해결되거든요.
<jincreator> 사실 대부분의 한국어 문제는 중국어나 일본어 해결하면서 덤으로 같이 해결된 게 많잖아요. -.-;
<drake_kr> 일단 일반인을 jincreator 같은 사람으로 만들고 나서 생각해야지요
<drake_kr> 으.. poedit는 gtk 전용인가요
<jincreator> po 파일 전용인데 gtk로 작성되었지요. 번역할 프로그램이 po 파일로 번역을 하면 gtk가 아니라도 상관 없어요.
<drake_kr> (어째서 터미널 프로그램이 없는거야 투덜투덜)
<drake_kr> vi 플러그인 찾아봐야지
<drake_kr> http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=695
<grr> 오.. 역시 렘 2기가 더 다니 괘적하네요..
<drake_kr> http://tvpot.daum.net/clip/ClipView.do?clipid=36238448&range=&diff=0&ref=best&lu=null_19
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> iOS5의 파장이 심각하군요
<yemharc> 앱스토어 다운로드가 안되요 (....)
<drake_kr> 아 감옥으로 돌아가볼까..
<yemharc> drake_kr: 오늘 아침에 깜짝 놀란게 있어요
<drake_kr> 뭘 맨날 놀라요
<yemharc> 새벽에 iOS 업뎃을 하고
<yemharc> 테더링 WIFI로 앱 20개(IB포함-1기가) 노래 60개 정도를 다운걸고
<yemharc> 음악들으면서 잤는데
<yemharc> 일어나니 베터리 소모율 7%
<yemharc> ].............
<drake_kr> 응? usb 연결 안 하구요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> .......
<yemharc> 그냥 아무것도 연결 안된 상태
<drake_kr> 쩝
<drake_kr> 업뎃 해볼까..
<yemharc> 아이폰4는 iOS5 깔고 벤치마킹서 겔S2 성능으로 누르고 (....)
<drake_kr> 근데 왜 약정을 3년이나 걸었대유
<yemharc> 삼성은 시드니 겔S2 파는 약정승계하고 3 갈아타게요 (...)
<yemharc> 아니 나 뭔소리야
<drake_kr> 음?
<yemharc> 삼성은 시드니 애플스토어 앞에서(현재 4S판매중)
<drake_kr> $2에요?
<yemharc> 조그마한 구멍가게 급하게 임대해서 겔S2 2달러에 팔고 있습니다 (................)
<yemharc> 그리고 사람들 반응은
<yemharc> "뭐?! 애플스토어 옆에서 $2에 스마트폰 하나를 더 준다고?!"
<yemharc> [하나를 더] <- 포인트
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그러다 집단소송 한번 걸려야죠..
<kenjin2201> 안녕하세요 프린터 관련 질문이 있는데요
<drake_kr> 하긴 벌금 내고도 우리한텐 언론통제를 하는거겠죠? -.-
<grr> drake_kr: 음.. 욕쟁이한테 삽질한 아웃풋을 계속 주면서 물어보니까 솔루션의 왕도를 알려주네요..
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 저분은 들어와서 자기소개도 안 하시고 질문만 하고 나가시려나보네 우분투는 회사가 아닌데 ㅋㅋ
<kenjin2201> 아 그래요? 몰랐어요
<drake_kr> 급한거야 이해하지만 ㅋㅋ 사실 여기있는 사람들도 그냥 한가하기만 한 사람들은 아니라서요
<drake_kr> http://www.facebook.com/pages/%EB%A7%88%EB%A3%A8%EC%9D%B8%ED%84%B0%EB%84%B7%EC%A3%BC/292097224152447
<kenjin2201> 아 됐어요.
<grr> 사람들이 출근하기 시작하네..(...)
<hanbin973> ???
<hanbin973> 시간이??
<grr> 어제 신규 릴리즈 필드에 적용하는날이라서 대기탄 사람들이 몇몇 있거든요.. 이제 출근하네요..
<meow_andro> 내일 치맥파티인거였군요 -0-
<meow_andro> ...
<meow_andro> 돈이없어깨진 저번주 약속이 이번주로 몰리는겐가 ㄱ-
<drake_kr> 저 돈은 지금도 없어요?
<meow_andro> 겨우겨우 저번주 개기고 키핑했죠 ㅠㅠ
<meow_andro> 치맥먹을때 회비로 쓰려고 =3
<meow_andro> 그냥 얻어먹긴 그러니 되도록 왕창 먹으려면 그래도 회비는(...)
<meow_andro> 그래야 맥주를 계속 시켜도 안미안함!
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 페이스북 결재시스템 : http://drake.kr/60121
<meow_andro> 치킨값은 낼만큼 냈으니 술이나 쏴라? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음 걍 간단하게 먹고 집에 들어가도록 하죠
<drake_kr> 돈도 없는데 ㄱ-
<meow_andro> 전 집에서 그냥저냥 근근하게 버티는중 ㅡㅡ;
<meow_andro> 주는대로 먹는 짐승놀이
<meow_andro> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 걍 만원씩 걷어서 먹기로 합시다 dmc앞 맥주집서
<drake_kr> 아니면 우리집에 와서 뽀지게 삼겹살을 먹고 자고 가시던가..
<meow_andro> 어차피 명휘님은 나머지비용 다 쏘시는겐가 -ㅠ-
<meow_andro> ...
<grr> 어..? 술이 만원에 자유이용권이라구요?
<drake_kr> 헐
<meow_andro> 근데 무슨 댁이시길래 고기가 그리 맨날 쌓여있으시는 (ㄷㄷ)
<drake_kr> 아녀유
<drake_kr> 집에서 먹으면 좀 세이브 되잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 금요일이기도 하고..
<meow_andro> 하긴 그러네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<meow_andro> 술값은 음식점에선 기본 3배 쳐줌.
<meow_andro> 그건 이상한게 아니라 원래 그런거고 당연..
<meow_andro> 그래서 집에서 먹는게(...)
<meow_andro> 아 치킨만은 아니군요 ㄱ-
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ?
<drake_kr> 아 종교적인 이유로?
<drake_kr> 그럼 머.. dmc서 만날 사람들 대충 만나고 2차는 우리집에서 합시다..
<drake_kr> 직장있는 분들이 대부분잉게 7~8시 정도로 해서 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> grr yemharc meow_andro jincreator 상암동서 4시쯤 모이고 이후 2차 7~8시쯤 우리집 해요 일단 전 내일 정오쯤부터 dmc에 있을겁니다.
<grr> drake_kr: 그게 언제를 말씀하신거에유
<drake_kr> 낼
<drake_kr> 금요일이잖어
<hanbin973> 심심
<drake_kr> 삼삼
<imsu> drake_kr: 형님 dia에서 special character 어떻게 집어넣죠? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 디아블로?
<imsu> 헐~~
<imsu> 왜이러심 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 나 디아 윈용 쓰는딩
<imsu> 똑같지 않나요?
<imsu> 저번에 윈도우용으로도 깔아봤는데 비슷한거 같던데
<drake_kr> 윈도우에서 특수문자는 보통 ㅁ+한자 누르는 식으로 쓰잖어
<imsu> 아
<imsu> 그럼되나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 감사합니다 잘되네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 문자표를 다른걸 쓰는지 알았더니 아니군요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 나 단순해서 다른거 어떻게 쓰는지 모름
<imsu> 근데 그러면 cli에서는 어떻게 특수문자를 쓰는지요? 번호로 하나요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 걍 안 써
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머에유 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> AhnLab TrusGuard - 안철수연구소에서 이런것도
<bluedusk> 만들어 내내요
<bluedusk> 엑티브엑스 기반에 크롬이랑 우분투에서 안되게
<imsu> 아 터치패드로 그림그리기 참말로 어렵네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> bluedusk: 네? 안녕하세요 ^^
<bluedusk> imsu, 안녕못해요..;
<drake_kr> jincreator: 내일 시간 어떻게 돼요?
<grr> drake_kr: 전 아마 randomize함
<drake_kr> grr: 여자?
<imsu> bluedusk: 왜여~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> grr: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 내일 수업이 3시에 끝납니다.
<drake_kr> 제가 내일 정오쯤부터 dmc에 있을거고
<drake_kr> 4시쯤부터 (형식상의) 토론을 할것이고
<drake_kr> 7~8시쯤부터 (진짜) 토론을 노원구에서 합니다
<drake_kr> 고기구울 사람이 필요합니다. 콜?
<jincreator> 음...거리가 멀어서 고민되네요.
<drake_kr> 외박이 불가능하면 뭐..
<bluedusk> imsu, 방금전에 말한 이유때문에..-_-
<grr> drake_kr: 일 = =
<drake_kr> maximum 으로 늦으면 언제?
<grr> 그때 그때 달라요 - -... 요즘 릴리즈 기간이라..
<grr> sbb릴리즈 - -
<drake_kr> 12시까지 일할수도 있는거?
<grr> soft bank
<grr> drake_kr: 크리뜨면 가능해요 ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> 아 씨바 쏘뱅 -_
<drake_kr> 상황은 알려주어요
<drake_kr> jincreator: 외박 못 하죠?
<drake_kr> 대리인으로 인구를 보내도 괜찮습니다. 님들한테 술을 먹이진 않아요 고기를 구우라 할 뿐이지..
<jincreator> drake_kr: 요즘 학교에서 외박합니다. ^^;
<drake_kr> 자고가도 돼요 jincreator
<jincreator> 일단은 금요일까지 학교에 있기로 되어있는지라...
<jincreator> 아니, 목요일까지 학교에서 자기로 되어있는지라...
<drake_kr> 그럼 내일 대충 연락줘요
<jincreator> 네, 알겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 인풋하러갑니다
<jincreator> ^^;
<bundo> 에고 속이야  ㅍ,.
<imsu> bluedusk: 왜여?? ㅋㅋ 뭐 안좋은건가요?
<imsu> bundo: 안녕하세요 ^^
<bundo> ^^;
<imsu> 아 배고프다; ;뭘 해먹징 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 역시 윈도그는 진짜
<bluedusk> 비효율적인거 같다는
<bluedusk> 스크립도 못돌리고
<bluedusk> 짜증남..ㅠ
<grr> 요즘 부실대학 선정 이벤트떔에 말이 많네요
<imsu> 으흐흠?
<imsu> bundo: 분도님 뭐하나 질문할게 있는데요
<jincreator> bundo: 우분투 11.10은 현재 iso 테스팅 단계에서 문제가 많아 적어도 내일은 되야 정식 버전이 나옵니다. 다만 깔 때 한글 번역이 다 되어있지 않은 점은 critical이 아닌지라 고쳐지지 않고 그대로 나올겁니다.
<bundo>  흠~
<imsu> bundo: 프로그램 실습실을 우분투로 대체하려 한다고 할 때 어떤식으로 얘기를 해야할까요?
<bundo> ibus  가  갠찬 은버전 1.3.7 인가 요?
<bundo> imsu   잘  이야 기해야
<imsu> bundo: 강의 나가는 곳에 실습실을 아마 구축할거 같습니다.
<bundo> 죠
<imsu> 헉;;
<bundo> jincreator   ibus  가  갠찬 은버전 1.3.7 인가 요?
<grr> imsu: 남들이 잘안쓰는 간지나는 환경에서 해봅시다 라고 설득을...
<jincreator> imsu: 자유로운 소프트웨어이기 때문에 공짜입니다.
<jincreator> bundo: 제가 보기에는 gnome팀이 11.04에서 gnome3를 쓸 수 있게 만든 ppa에 들어있는 게 가장 좋아 보입니다만...직접 시험해보지는 않았습니다.
<imsu> 공짜는 좀 거시기 하잖아요 교수님을 설득시켜야하는데 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> ppa 주 소 좀올 려줘 요
<bundo> ppa 주소 좀 올려줘 요
<jincreator> 지금 최신 버전의 11.10인데 xchat에서도 문제가 일어나는 건가요? 파폭은 괜찮던데...
<bundo> GTK  가이 제문제
<bundo> GTK  가 이제 문제에
<bundo> 요
<bundo> 파폭 은  갠찮
<bundo> 음
<bundo> PPA ?
<jincreator> 바로가기 찾고 있습니다...
<bundo> ^^;
<jincreator> https://launchpad.net/%7Egnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+sourcepub/1814674/+listing-archive-extra
<jincreator> https://launchpad.net/%7Egnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+packages?batch=75&memo=75&start=75
<jincreator> ibus, python-ibus, ibus-gtk와 "ibus-gtk3"가 있어야 합니다.
<jincreator> 근데 여기의 ibus-gtk3 패키지에서 입력기 모듈 캐시를 새로고침하는 스크립트가 빠진 것 같습니다. 그때는(gtk3 프로그램에서만 한글 입력이 안됨) sudo gtk-query-immodules-3.0 --update-cache 하면 됩니다.
<jincreator> ibus-hangul은 이 ppa에는 없으나 natty것 쓰셔야 할 겁니다.
<jincreator> oneiric 것의 경우 ibus 버전을 구별해서 구버전은 ibus 1.4 호환 패치를 안 쓰도록 되어있는 것 같지만... 굳이 그런 위험을 무릅쓸 필요는 없겠죠.
<jincreator> 참, ubiquity와 이에 속하는 꾸러미들은 번역을 non-translation deadline까지 해야 하더군요. 당연히 translation pack freeze까지일 줄 알았는데...
<jincreator> 코분투 만들 때 이 꾸러미들은 po파일 직접 받아서 새로 넣으셔야 할 겁니다.
<bundo>  쩝ㅠ,.
<bundo> ㅠ
<jincreator> 아, 12.04 스케줄이 초안이 나왔습니다. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<meow_andro> drake_kr 지금 계신가요?
<drake_kr> 예
<meow_andro> 내일 갑자기 이비인후과에서 진료받으러 오라는군요. 조금 늦을수도 있다능.
<drake_kr> 네
<bundo> 위에 꺼 설 치  했더 니  한 영전 환불 가
<bundo> ㅠ,.
<bundo> ㅠ
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 참, 11.10 스케줄이 나왔습니다. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<jincreator> FeatureFreeze인 2월 16일 전까지 기본 글꼴을 나눔고딕으로 바꾸는 걸 끝내야 해요.
<bundo> 12.04 ?
<jincreator> 아, 네. 12.04죠. ^^;
<bundo> 포럼 과  페북 에 12.04 스케 줄  글 좀 써주세
<bundo> 요
<jincreator> 네, 알겠습니다.
<bundo> 이번 엔   LTS 군 요ㅎ
<bundo> ㅎ
<jincreator> 그리고 만약 최환진님이 직접 ibus-hangul을 고쳐주신다면 12월 말 전에는 나오는 게 좋습니다.
<jincreator> 그러면 창우님이 데비안에 올리고 12월 29일에 있는 LTSDebianImportFreeze 전에 import를 신청하니까요.
<bundo> 전화 해도 되나 요 진규 님?
<jincreator> 지금...수업하고 있습니다. -.-;
<bundo>  흐알았
<bundo> 심
<meow_andro> 수업인데 IRC를 하시다니 ㅡ0ㅡ...
<jincreator> 조금 있으면 쉬는시간 가질 것 같네요.
<jincreator> meow_andro: 비둘기집 원리 하는지라 오늘은 난위도가 좀 낮아서요. ^^;
<bundo> 음 이제 되는군
<meow_andro> 그래도 수업은 수업이죠.
<jincreator> bundo: 조금 있으면 쉬는시간인데 그때 전화드릴까요?
<bundo> 문자 줘요 내가 걸테니
<jincreator> 네, 알겠습니다.
<imsu> jincreator: 오 비둘기집 원리~ 수업하려다 만 단원~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 단원이 아니구나 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 교수님이 비둘기집 원리 부분 다 끝내고 쉬는시간 주시려고 하시는 것 같네요...
<drake_kr> ide 추천좀 해줘요
<jincreator> eclipse와 emacs
<jincreator> 서로 극이면서 e로 시작하지요.
<drake_kr> 음..
<meow_andro> eclipse가 나은듯
<meow_andro> 메모리는 겁나게 잡아먹음 ㅡㅡ
<drake_kr> eclipse에서 브레이크포인트 걸고 트레이스 가능한가요?
<jincreator> 앗, 쉬는시간이 좀 늦는 것 같더니 수업이 끝나버리는 것 같네요.
<meow_andro> 네 다돼요.
<jincreator> drake_kr: CDT가 gdb의 프론트엔드로 돌아갑니다. 당연히 다 되지요.
<drake_kr> 으
<drake_kr> 근데 eclipse 싫..
<meow_andro> 그러면 vi+bash+gcc+gdb
<drake_kr> code::blocks 쓰는사람이 별로 없는듯 해서..
<meow_andro> (만세~)
<Seony> 랄라라 iOS5 업뎃 중 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아이스크림 샌드위치 빨리 좀 나와라!
<bundo> jincreator 수업 안끝났남?
<jincreator> 네...마무리하고 있습니다.
<bundo> 정식 출시가 우리나라 시간으로 내일 오전 ?
<bundo> 11.10 ?
<jincreator> 그것까지는 안나왔어요. 다만 원래 출시 시간을 넘었으니 critical 버그가 잡히는 대로 바로 나오겠지요.
<jincreator> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker 에서 빨간 벌레가 없어야 할걸요, 아마?
<meow_andro> 근데 다른벌레라도 등짝에 빨간 매직으로찍으면 ㄱ-. ...
<imsu> drake_kr: 형님 좋아하시는 이맥스 쓰세요 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> bundo / 이거 양식 사인하는데는 내비두나요?
<bundo> 사인 해서 폰으로 찍어 보내 줘야 되는데
<meow_andro> 아 그러면 제가 이걸 다 뽑아다가 드릴께요.
<bundo> 사인 안하면  쩝 포삽으로 그려야함 ㅜ,.ㅜ
<meow_andro> 집에 프린터도 없(...)고 스캐너도 없어서
<bundo> 그럼 양식으로 줘요
<bundo> 내가 포삽서 사인할께..
<meow_andro> 서명은 직접 써서(...)
<bundo> 직접 쓰면 더 좋치요 근데...
<bundo> 쩝
<Seony> imsu: iOS5 업뎃중. 열라 좋아 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 흐 ~
<grr> 사파리가 아주 이뻐졌더라구요
<meow_andro> bundo / 나중에 양식 병합하나요? -0-
<imsu> Seony: 그게 먼가용? ㅎㅎ
<meow_andro> 사파리가 이뻐진만큼 보안구멍이 이따만해진다는거에 더 기대를(먼산)
<Seony> grr: 잠금화면도 엄청 바뀌었담서요?
<Seony> imsu: 이번에 아이폰 OS 새로 업글됐거든. 대박이야
<imsu> 아이폰 OS 5 ?
<imsu> 흐미 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ iOS 5
<meow_andro> 잠금화면에 카메라 버튼 안뜨는 시츄에이션이 있다던데...
<imsu> Seony: 시험 문제 내는데 머리 아파죽겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭘 내야하지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://tvpot.daum.net/clip/ClipView.do?clipid=36238448&range=&diff=0&ref=best&lu=null_19 이거 3gs에선 안되남유
<grr> Seony: 모르겠어요... 제가 휴대폰을 워낙 쓸줄몰라서 - -;;;
<Seony> imsu: 셤문제를 만들어서 내지말고, 그냥 문제은행 같은데서 내 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> grr: 음...제가 업뎃해보고 알려드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 전 사파리랑, 상단부분을 시망드로이드처럼 끌어내릴 수 있는거 말고는 아직 잘 모르겠어요
<imsu> Seony: 오픈북이라 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 아 3gs는 ios더이상 버전업지원이 안된다는군요
<grr> 일단 사파리가 정말 맘에 들게 바꼈어요!
<imsu> Seony: 머 애들이 문제를 찾아오지는 않겠지만서도 ㅋ
<yemharc> 후우.....
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> Seony: 쉽게 내려니까 더 어려운거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요
<grr> 나온지 3년되지 않았나요 3gs?
<meow_andro> imsu오픈북이면 답쓰는데 한시간 정도 걸리는 문제를 내시는게 좋을듯
<yemharc> grr: 나 어째요
<imsu> meow_andro: 그럴까요 ㅋㅋ 너무 사악한데~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 이산수학?
<grr> yemharc: oops? 무슨일이십니까
<imsu> Seony: 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 수학과라 잘 못하니까 쉽게 내야해요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> "문서화따위 오버헤드의 주범일 뿐이에요(씽긋)" 하는 개발팀이 있어요......
<meow_andro> ㅢㅐㅏㅑㅡ
<meow_andro> ㅢㅐㅏㅑㅡ
<yemharc> 근데 출시 길게 잡고 3주 남았어요........
<Seony> imsu: 나 이산수학 수강할 때는, 알고리즘이나 암호화하는 거 Psuedocode로 직접 써서 내라고 했었는데...
<yemharc> 결과물이랍시고 동덩어리를 내놨어요....
<imsu> Seony: 저도 그렇게 내려고요
<imsu> 몇 개는 psuedocode 짜고 몇개는 알고리즘 해석해서 결과값 도출 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 외국대학에서 내는 문제 좀 배껴.
<imsu> 그럴까요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어디 좋은 사이트 있습니까? ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 구글에서 문제 배끼고
<Seony> 내가 좀 찾아줘?
<bluedusk> 학생들도 구글에서 검색해서 문제 풀고
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 창작의 고통 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 우왕 구글님 킹왕짱..~_~
<Seony> imsu: https://nrich.maths.org/discus/messages/114352/114932.html?1166464243
<imsu> 으음?
<meow_andro> 써니옹 아이디어도 좋은듯.
<Seony> imsu: 몇 개 더 찾아줄께. 기댕겨봐
<imsu> 넹 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 오ㅐ 분명 나도 컴공 전공했지만
<bluedusk> Seony, 님이랑 imsu 님 대화는 이해하기가............
<Seony> imsu: http://web.cs.wpi.edu/~gsarkozy/2022/hw1.pdf
<bluedusk> ...........
<Seony> bluedusk: 이산수학인데요 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 방금꺼 해답은 https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:gbuUBkdqGO0J:www.cs.wpi.edu/~gsarkozy/2022/hw1sol.pdf+ics+discrete+math+homework&hl=ko&gl=kr&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESjFkvXvL-ofoJaRm99pxk4nacPX8FC_8fsEEfPxh96lJ7Edu3Umc_bpNUfOqjn941UWyze-8SLtgwSY3rYHXcZMaX2OjECrB3zZsWnyU4irPj11Of-xRIojHIr5clYAGiX7obd7&sig=AHIEtbRvKMpT7uFkvPja2Im5V4AcuKeYTQ
<bluedusk> 전 자신있게 이산수학 F 였다고 말할수 있..
<bluedusk> ................
<Seony> 흐... 전 간신히 B
<jincreator> 그러지 않아도 방금 수업도 이산수학이었는데...
<Seony> imsu: 문제랑 답이랑 둘다 확인했지?
<imsu> Seony: logic 은 안내고 sorting 하고 recursive algorithm
<imsu> 기타 등등 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 여기가 대박이네. 한학기 동안 걱정 없겠는데. http://web.cs.wpi.edu/~gsarkozy/2022/
<drake_kr> 헐랭 itunes 속도도 좀 빨라진듯
<imsu> 알고리즘을 전혀 모르던 애들이라;; sorting 설명하는데도 한참 걸렸어요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 음... 불안하게 내 아이폰은 업글하는데 왜 자꾸 복원을 하지...
<imsu> Seony: 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 방금 거기 파일 많지?
<Seony> 거기서 문제로 낼만한거 뒤지면 될 거 같은데, 답도 있겠다...
<imsu> Seony: sol.dvi 가 솔루션일듯합니다만
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 감사합니다. ^^
<bluedusk> Seony, ㅈ ㅔ 옆에사람 그러다가 아이폰 주소록이랑 다 날려먹던데요..
<bluedusk> 먹통됐다고 막 난리던데..;
<Seony> imsu: dvi는 레이텍 파일이고, sol이라고 붙은 게 해답일 거야.
<imsu> 헙쓰 ;;
<imsu> 네
<Seony> bluedusk: 아... 괜찮아요. 어차피 맥서버에다 저장시켜놨거든요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저 latex로 시험문제 작성중 ~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 시간이 수배는 더 드는듯해요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안썼더니 그나마 아는거 다 까묵엇 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 오 latex
<meow_andro> 엌
<Seony> 그래도 레이텍이 문서는 깔끔하니 좋아
<bluedusk> imsu, 따로 안쓰고 tex 문법으로 작성하시나요?
<meow_andro> 레이텍이 유지보수할떈 좋은듯
<imsu> bluedusk: 네 ;; 거의 기본으로 ㅎㅎ
<meow_andro> 유지보수라니  ㄱㅡ ..
<meow_andro> 유지관리...
<imsu> 찾아보는데 거의 시간 다가요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bluedusk> 아놔 저분 도대체 못하는게 뭐인..-_-
<bluedusk> qt도 하지 수학도 잘하지 돈도 잘벌지 우분투도 쓰고 latex도 쓸줄알고
<imsu> ??
<meow_andro> 굇수
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ 굇수
<imsu> 헐;;; 말도 안되는 소리 하십니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;; 전 그냥 따라하기 정도인데요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ 굇수
<bluedusk> meow_andro, 그냥 굇수가 아니라 초굇수인듯한
<meow_andro> -ㅠ- 굇수?
<meow_andro> 초굇수를 이미 넘으신 우주의 신인듯
<bluedusk> imsu, 전 따라하기도 못하는...
<Seony> iOS 업글하니까 카톡, 페북, 트윗 다 안되네... 음... 뭔가 이상이 있는듯..
<imsu> 헐;;; 절 진짜로 잘아시는 분이 있으면 비웃을듯 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<drake_kr> 개물
<meow_andro> 지금도 우주의 평화를 위해(중얼)
<imsu> drake_kr: 개때는 맞는데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 띠
<grr> yemharc: .... 뭐 어떤걸
<Seony> imsu: 돈도 잘벌었어?
<meow_andro> 어쩌면 우주정복의 열쇠를 이미 쥐고 계실지도
<Seony> 돈 못버는 거 같아서 시계 하나 선물 준건데 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Seony, 우리나라 강사 평균 연봉이 6천대래요.. 저번 신문기사에서 본바에 따르면..
<meow_andro> 숫자 하나만 밝히면 외계인을 정복하는(...)
<bluedusk> 뭐 평균만 해도 잘버는거겠죠?
<Seony> 헐... 그 정도였군요
<imsu> Seony: 과장되었죠 머;;; ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> Seony: latex 쓴시간도 총 따지면 한 달도 안될텐데 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 열심히 찾아보는 정도 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 그건 나도 그래.
<Seony> 근데 레이텍으로 수학식 출력하면 확실히 폼은 나.
<Seony> 뭔가 다르긴 달라보여
<imsu> bluedusk: 삼성다니는 사람 평균연봉 다 버는건 아니잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 그쵸,..보니까 다들 평균 이상 버는거 같더라구요...
<imsu> 전 한달에 50만원도 안되는 돈으로 사는 적도 많은데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<hanbin973> 교란순열 땜시 돌아가시는줄 알았는데.. 야튼 자튼 이해하고 나면 뭔가 어이가 없으면서 기분은 후련하넴 =.=
<imsu> Seony: 아까 준 웹페이지는;; 그냥 텍스트에있는 연습문제 내준거 같네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 찾아 봐야겠다 ㅋㅋ
<grr> yemharc: 살아계십니까아아아
<Seony> 오오 아이클라우드 사이트 쥐기네..
<bluedusk> 아 연합뉴스 진ㅉㅏ..-_-
<Seony> [스크린샷 with AppleScript by Seony]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/WedOct122011224730.jpg
<bluedusk> 타이틀이 삼성 애플 극적 타격 이여서 어라 하고 봣더니
<bluedusk> "삼성 애플 극적타결" 예상 깨고 전운 고조
<bluedusk> ...
<Seony> 이번에 아이클라우드 나옴으로써 내 맥미니는 그야말로 고철덩어리가 됐네...
<drake_kr> 이제 동기화중에도 사용이 가능하네..
<Seony> 아... 진짜 어떻게 보면 좀 짜증나네요. 아이클라우드 나와서 좋긴 한데, 내 맥미니서버는 우짤낀데...
<Seony> 맥미니서버에다 솔라리스 깔아서 써야하나..
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> Seony, freebsd 깔아서..+__+
<Seony> 맥미니서버에서 제공하는 대부분의 중요한 서비스가 아이클라우드에서 제공이 되니... 진짜 쓸모가 없어졌네요
<bluedusk> 아니면 debian/kfreebsd 깔아서 쓰시는것도..
<bluedusk> Seony, 근데 그건 잡스가 노린거 아니였나요?
<Seony> bluedusk: 저는 zone + zfs 추종자라서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 잡스가 그걸 노리면 맥서버는 어떻게 팔아먹어요
<Seony> 아무리 profile manager가 있다고 해도...
<bluedusk> Seony, 그걸노리는지 모르는 사람들에게..=__=;?
<jincreator> 저같으면 그래도 그냥 맥미니서버 쓸 것 같아요. 자신의 개인정보를 모두 직접 통제할 수 있잖아요.
<Seony> jincreator: 음... 자기 서버 있는 게 좋긴 한데, 자기 서버라는 게 자꾸 갈아엎어서 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 인터넷이 편하긴해도 신뢰할 수 없어서 맥 PC를 쓸꺼같아요;;
<Seony> 아 이거 이제 맥미니는 쓸데없고 아이맥은 귀찮고... 맥북만 있음 될 거 같은데...
<jincreator> Seony: (...)
<Seony> 아이패드도 쓸데없고..
<Seony> 다 가져보니까 이제 쓸데없네요
<drake_kr> give & take 타임에 뵙겠습니다
<drake_kr> (어?)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아우 ios5에서 멀티태스킹 끄는거 탈옥 안하고도 설정하는방법 없으려나
<drake_kr> 뭐하러 멀티태스킹을 지원해가지구는 -.-
<imsu> Seony: 그냥 문제 만들어서 낼래요 ㅋㅋ 찾는데 시간 더 걸림 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 귀찮넹 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 이만 들어가 보겠습니닷 ㅎㅎ
<meow_andro> 어음
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 신작이 떴군요 http://5p.olivegame.com/movie/view.jump?sid=3&uid=204
<bluedusk> 하앜 아이패드
<bluedusk> 굽신굽신
<Seony> reboot
<DarkCircle> 아움 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ios 업그레이드 이야기 다시 들어보니
<DarkCircle> 3gs까지 가능하고 3g는 짤린다는군요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 근데 업그레이드가 ㅂㅅ같아서
<DarkCircle> 진짜 뭐 - -;
<DarkCircle> 건드리면 날아감 ㅋㅋ 백업을 해도 이건 뭐 ...
<hacking_u> ...
<hacking_u> 댓글같은데서도 날아가서 복구모드 돌리고 있다는 글이 좀 보이더군요 =_=...
<hacking_u> DarkCircle, 그런데 아이폰 정식 사파리 브라우저(4s ios5)가 넥서스원과 벤치마킹 결과가 크게 차이나지 않는다는 게 사실인가요?(사실입니다)
<DarkCircle> 넥서스원하고 사파리 브라우저는 전혀 비교대상이 아니지 않나요 -.-?
<DarkCircle> 넥서스 원은 성능이 안습인걸로 아는데
<DarkCircle> 갤탭 최신기기가 4s보다 아주 조금 성능이 앞서는걸로 알고 있 ..
<hacking_u> DarkCircle, 최적화가 워낙 넥서스원에 잘 되어 있어서 성능도 대박이여유
<hacking_u> 그래픽칩땜시 스크롤 초큼 끊기니 체감성능은 어떨지 몰라도
<DarkCircle> 벤치마크는 똑같은 기기나 동일 부류의 것을 비교해야지
<hacking_u> 웹페이지 로딩 성능같은건 아주 발군입니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 브라우저 벤치마크요
<DarkCircle> 아 글쿤요 -ㅅ-
<hacking_u> (아까 브라우저를 빼먹었네요)
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드 내장 브라우저? -ㅠ-?
<hacking_u> 네 물론 최신판 빌드 =_=
<jincreator> 우분투 11.10이 나왔습니다! http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<DarkCircle> 근데 하드웨어가 다른데
<DarkCircle> 벤치마킹이 의미가 있을리가 ...
<hacking_u> DarkCircle, 지금 아이폰 4s가 한층 업그레이드된 덕에 사파리 브라우저로 80000점가량을 찍었고
<DarkCircle> 그러니까요 ..
<DarkCircle> 하드웨어가 같아야 의미가 있는거지
<DarkCircle> 하드웨어 다른데에서 다른 소프트웨어 벤치마크 비교해봐야
<DarkCircle> 의미 없다는거죠
<hacking_u> =_=.... 그런 문제가 아니라... 사용자 측면이죠
<DarkCircle> 컴공과신데
<hacking_u> 하드웨어 소프트웨어를 떠나서 '제품'으로서 사용성이 브라우저가 잘 구동될수록 향상됨은 당연하지 않나요...
<DarkCircle> 그런건 기본 아닌가요 -ㅠ-?
<DarkCircle> 기계 퍼포먼스가 차이나는데
<DarkCircle> 차이나는 기계에 각기 다른 프로그램을 깔아서 벤치마크 테스트 해봐야
<DarkCircle> 의미가 없죠
<DarkCircle> 기준이 다른데
<hacking_u> ... 브라우저 벤치마크라니까요...
<DarkCircle> 그러니까요
<DarkCircle> 브라우저 벤치마크라고 해도
<DarkCircle> 똑같은 하드웨어에서 성능을 테스트해야죠
<DarkCircle> 당연한 얘기임
<hacking_u> ... 그런 의미가 아니라....
<hacking_u> 브라우저 소프트웨어 자체 말고요...
<DarkCircle> 브라우징 속도는 프로세서 성능하고도 연관되어 있기도 하고
<DarkCircle> 소프트웨어 내부 알고리즘 설계에 따라서도 달라집니다.
<DarkCircle> 게다가 치명적인 비율을 차지하는 자바스크립트 엔진 같은게
<DarkCircle> 하드웨어의 영향을 꽤 많이 받죠
<hacking_u> 정확히 말하자면 제가 말한 요점은 '인터넷 브라우징'이 얼마나 잘 돌아가는지를 보는 벤치마크로서의 의마라고요...;;
<hacking_u> 마>미
<hacking_u> CPU 성능이 아이폰이나 갤럭시S2가 월등함에도 넥서스원이 상당히 높은 벤치마크 점수를 얻었으니, 그냥 어이없다는 느낌을 설명했달까요 =_=...
<hacking_u> 소프트웨어 최적화가 상당히 잘 되어 있는 결과로 추정됩니다마는
<hacking_u> 으어 팅겼는데 원인을 알 수 없네요
<hacking_u> jincreator, 아직 미러링 중이고 공식 릴리즈는 안 된거 아닌가
<DarkCircle> 가끔 세그폴트로 튕김 -0-;
<DarkCircle> 요즘 파폭 ㅂ맛이라 파폭 저주하는중
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 파폭에서 뉴스 기사 보려고 드래그하다 스크롤이 진행되면...
<DarkCircle> 꺼짐
<DarkCircle> hacking_u / 아 이제 무슨 의미인지 알겠네요 -ㅠ-;
<DarkCircle> (...먼산...)
<hacking_u> 글구 넥원에서 기본 브라우저랑 오페라랑 파폭 테스트 해 봤는데요
<hacking_u> 기본 6만점  파폭 3만점 오페라 2만점 나왔어요
<hacking_u> 플래쉬 끄고
<hacking_u> 그래서 충격 먹었어요
<hacking_u> 오페라가 상당히 빠르다고 느껴왔는데
<hacking_u> 스크롤만 그런거였....
<hacking_u> 그리고 의외로 파폭이 오페라보다 점수가 높더군요.
<hacking_u> 체감성능만으로는 오페라가 더 빠른데
<hacking_u> 파폭이 스크롤 제외하면 브라우저 기본 성능은 더 뛰어난 듯 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 헐...
<DarkCircle> 근데 이거 아시죠?
<hacking_u> 그리고 우분투에서는 이번 버전(7.0)부터 파이어폭스가 상당히 빠르더군요.
<DarkCircle> 파폭 버전정책 바뀌면서
<hacking_u> 네
<DarkCircle> 안드로메다고 가고 있어요 ;;
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<hacking_u> ...
<hacking_u> 모바일은 이미 8.0입니다
<DarkCircle> 자바스크립트 엔진도 바뀌고 ㅂ맛임 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 네 지금 8.0이죠
<hacking_u> 어 그랬나요?
<DarkCircle> 7.0에서 바뀌었어요
<hacking_u> 몰랐는데...
<DarkCircle> 그리고 플러그인 엔진도 바뀌었음
<DarkCircle> 어디다 대고 욕할라고 그랬는데
<DarkCircle> 석찬이횽한테 혼날까봐 못함 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그래서 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 저는
<DarkCircle> lynx/links를 추천합니다
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-/ (사실상의 정신승니)
<DarkCircle> (뭐야...)
<jincreator> hacking_u: 내가 올린 페이지가 공식 페이지나 다름 없으니 나온거다.
<hacking_u> jincreator, 우분투닷컴 메인 페이지에 올라오지 않았고, 다운로드 란에도 아직 11.04임
<hacking_u> jincreator, 근데 미러링도 일정에 안 나오나?
<jincreator> hacking_u: 그건 웹사이트 담당 직원이 안고친거지...
<hacking_u> DarkCircle, 여튼... 파폭 그래도 나름 상당히 빠른 발전(과 함께 불안정한 모습)을 보여주고 있네요
<hacking_u> jincreator, 그런가
<hacking_u> 그리고 여러분... 안좋은 소식
<hacking_u> http://news.inews24.com/php/news_view.php?g_serial=609836&g_menu=020800
<hacking_u> 네, 넥서스 프라임이 아니라
<hacking_u> 갤럭시 넥서스라고 하네요
<hacking_u> 충격적입니다.....
<Seony> 아... 아이클라우드 사이트 너무 잘만들었는데요....
<Seony> 마치 맥OSX를 그대로 쓰는 듯한 느낌...
<jincreator> 그리고 미러링의 경우 정해진 일정은 없지만 원래 각 나라별 공식 미러 서버는 반드시 동기화 주기가 6시간보다 적어야 해.
<DarkCircle> 누가 갤스2에 아이스크림 샌드위치 심어놓고 이베이에 팔아먹던데 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> (굇수.............................................)
<hacking_u> jincreator, 그런가. 여튼 11.10 릴리즈 경축!!
<hacking_u> DarkCircle, 저는 얼른 넥원에 IS 올리고 싶습니다
<hacking_u> 느리겠지만
<DarkCircle> 잉여 중고생을 부려먹으세요 ' '/
<hacking_u> Seony, https://www.icloud.com/ 맞죠? 근데 이것 참 역시 플래쉬 없이... 워.
<DarkCircle> 무보수에 커펌롬 쉽게 획득
<Seony> hacking_u: 플래시 없이 HTML5로 만든 거에요. 근데 이게 동작하는 형태가 맥OSX하고 거의 흡사해요..
<hacking_u> Seony, 그러나 안타깝게도 iOS 5와 Mac OS X에서만...
<hacking_u> Seony, UI 통일하는 힘 하나는 애플이 짱이죠
<hacking_u> 데스크톱이고 웹이고 모바일이고 다 필요없이 통일
<Seony> 아... 웹에서 데탑을 쓰는 듯한 느낌이라... 완전 감동적이네요...
<hacking_u> DarkCircle, 설마 ㅈㅊㅇ군....
<DarkCircle> hacking_u / b..g..
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-
<hacking_u> Seony, 그런데 이거 사이트 은근 깨알같은 게 숨은 듯(?) 처음에 Sign in 하기 전에 뜨는 거에 반사 효과가 마우스를 따라 움직입니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래요?
<hacking_u> 쿠분투 11.10도 나왔습니다!
<hacking_u> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=19293&p=93760#p93760
<hacking_u> 그런데 여기는 한국 '우분투'로코 채널...
<jincreator> *ubuntu
<hacking_u> jincreator, thx
<hacking_u> lyuso, 안녕하세요
<lyuso> 안녕하세요. =)
<jincreator> lyuso: 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> hacking_u: 뭐가?
<lyuso> 아. 두분 모두 안녕하세요. =)
<jincreator> :)
<hacking_u> :-)
<hacking_u> jincreator, for "*ubuntu"
<lyuso> 다들 바쁜가봐요.
<jincreator> (...)
<lyuso> 음....
<lyuso> hacking_u, 요즘 어떻게지내요?
<lyuso> 음....
<lyuso> 쿼리로 갔나보군.
<bundo>  음...
<hacking_u> lyuso, 아닙니다 쿼리로 안 갔고 아예 다른 창으로 간 것이었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 다른곳에서 이야기 하고 계섰군요..
<lyuso> 쩝.
<hacking_u> lyuso, 요즘 외국인 유학생한테 C 가르치고 있습니다. =_=...
<lyuso> 빠르시네요....
<hacking_u> 아니요 html 라인들 사이를 떠다니고 있었습니다.
<lyuso> 그런가요.......
<lyuso> 요즘 의도적인건지 원래그런건지
<lyuso> 겉도는중이라.
<lyuso> 동향을 잘 알 수가 없네요.......
<hacking_u> lyuso, 그렇군요...
<hacking_u> 그쪽은 어찌 지내시는지요
<lyuso> 일이 다 떨어져서
<lyuso> 니트가 되었습니다.
<hacking_u> 음... 어....
<hacking_u> 네...
<lyuso> 여러가지 공부를 하고있어요.
<lyuso> 그나저나 요즘은 어떻게 지내세요?
<hacking_u> 정말로 유학생에게 C 가르치는 데 거의 하루에 4시간을 소요해왔습니다
<hacking_u> =_=... 성과가 그닥....
<lyuso> 네....
<lyuso> 그래도 본인도 복습되고 좋으실 것 같아요.
<hacking_u> lyuso, 그런 점도 있지만, 너무 앞 부분에서 계속 정체 상황이라서...
<lyuso> 남에게 알려줄만한 실력이 된다는데  멋집니다.
<hacking_u> 그 분이 2학기때 입학하신데다가 1학기때 우리는 기본 부분을 했거든요
<lyuso> 아아........
<hacking_u> lyuso, 알려주는 거야 책 보면서 하면 쉽잖...(?)
<lyuso> 그러면 다소 힘들긴 하겠네요......
<lyuso> 설명하다보면 어느순간 폰 노이만 구조까지 들어가고 그러다 CPU 구조까지 들어가는게
<lyuso> C 언어 설명하기이니.......
<hacking_u> (...)
<hacking_u> 설마 거기까지 설명하겠습니까 지금 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 그것보다 그 분이 몽골인이신데
<lyuso> 네
<hacking_u> 몽골어 사전이 너무 취약해서...
<hacking_u> 용어같은 걸 찾아도 없어요 하나도
<lyuso> .......언어학에서
<lyuso> 이런 실험이 있죠
<lyuso> 다른 국적의 사람 둘을 밀실에 가둬두면
<drake_kr> 어우
<lyuso> 처음엔 손짓 발짓으로 하다가 나중에 둘 다 서로의 언어를 배운다고
<drake_kr> Cars 2 숨도 안쉬고 봤넹..
<lyuso> 몽골어 공부 하시는 겸 하셔도 될것같아요.
<drake_kr> 오 잘됐네요
<hacking_u> ... 전혀...
<lyuso> http://lyuso.net/midea/Bell2.ogg
<drake_kr> 인구가 잘된건 아니구 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 여튼 저는 윈도우즈로 좀 부팅...
<lyuso> 넵.
<imsu> 아함~ 맛있는 돈가스! 쿄쿄쿄
<DarkCircle> imsu / 야밤에 돈까스라니!
<DarkCircle> 부럽네요 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> 전 배가 아파서 못먹는데 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 그런구라를..
<lyuso> ㅇ,ㅁ
<imsu> DarkCircle: 아는 분이 튀겨주시길래 집에와서 냠냠했어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 구라라뇨 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<imsu> lyuso: 안녕하세요 ^^
<DarkCircle> 돼지 -0-
<lyuso> 안녕하세요. =)
<DarkCircle> 내일 복수의 닭튀김을 섭취하고 화장실에서 살아야지 -ㅅ-
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 내일 약속 있으신가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> ....
<imsu> 아;; 이시간에 담배를 사러 가야하나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아까 안산게 후회되는;; 1인 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 꼴초
<DarkCircle> imsu / 밀옹처럼 전자담배를 추천
<DarkCircle> 메론맛이래던가 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 전에 2차 술자리에서 펴봤는데
<DarkCircle> 한두번 빠는거 가지곤 중독이 안되겠던 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 맛은 그저 밍밍할뿐.
<drake_kr> 작업을 시키고 집에가네
<drake_kr> 뭐하자는 플레이인가..
<drake_kr> http://kr.news.yahoo.com/service/cartoon/shellview2.htm?linkid=series_cartoon&sidx=10906&widx=121&page=5&seq=92&wdate=20100119&wtitle=%BE%DF%B8%B6%B2%BF%C5%F7
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-14
<imsu> 하암;; 내리 자버렸네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<meow_andro> ㅡㅅㅡ ..
<imsu> meow_andro: 안녕하세요
<meow_andro> imsu / 우주의 신 임수옹 넙죽
<imsu> 잉? ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 웬 우주의 신? ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_ios> 아 폰트 적응안돼...
<imsu> drake_ios: 형님도 업글? ㅎㅎ
<jincreator1> drake_kr: 상암동이신가요?
<meow_andro> 제시간에 가긴 틀렸 ㅡ ㅡ;
<meow_andro> 복사도 못했는데 ㅡ ㅡ;
<meow_andro> jincreator / 지하에 복사점 있나요?
<meow_andro> 아니면 거기 센터에 복사점이라도 있다든가 ...
<meow_andro> jincreator1
<jincreator1> 인쇄요, 복사요?
<jincreator1> meow_andro: 지하에 드림디포가 있었던 것까지는 기억하는데...
<meow_andro> 복사죠.
<meow_andro> 드림디포가 있으면 복사점이 있을가능성이 높다능거군요 ㅡㅠㅡ
<meow_andro> 프린팅도 해야 하는데 망했네~(-_-)~
<jincreator1> 뭐, 그냥 옆 사무실것 빌리세요. ^^;
<meow_andro> 그냥 뭐 뽑는거면 모르겠는데 개인정ㅂ보라서 ..
<jincreator1> 프린터가 사무실에 있기는 한데...
<meow_andro> 종이는 가지고 있다능.
<jincreator1> 문제는 컴퓨터죠...
<meow_andro> 잉크가 문제일듯?
<jincreator1> 아뇨, 우분투에서 바로 잡히는 인쇄 잘 되는 레이저 프린터가 있습니다.
<meow_andro> 아무것도 연결 안됐나요? -0-
<jincreator1> 다만 원래 제가 쓰던 PC가 지난번에 한번 가보니 누가 했는지는 모르겠지만 알 수 없는 게 돌아가고 있더군요...
<jincreator1> 프린터 공유까지 해놓았었는데...
<meow_andro> 서버가 날라갔근영
<jincreator1> 서버라기보다는...그냥 데스크톱인데 프린터 서버도 겸하는 거죠.
<meow_andro> 긍까요. 프린터서버 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator1> ^^;
<meow_andro> 아 근데 나 어디로 가는거지 ㅡㅡ;
<drake_cli> 아우
<jincreator1> drake_cli: 지금 상암동이시죠?
<drake_cli> 업데이트 했더니 빳데리가 마파람에 게눈 감추듯 없어지네
<drake_cli> ㅇㅇ
<jincreator1> 상암에서는 언제까지 계실 건가요?
<drake_cli> 한 6~7시
<jincreator1> 그럼 곧 여기서 떠나 그쪽으로 가도록 하겠습니다. :)
<drake_cli> 어디슈
<jincreator1> 학교입니다.
<imsu> drake_cli: 헉 cli다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> ㅇㅋㅇㅋ
<meow_andro> 곧 간다능
<imsu> drake_cli: 오늘 상암에서 모이나요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 아오 이분들 정말..
<imsu> 요즘 자주 모이는구나 ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 지금 반경 5킬로쯤
<drake_cli> 여기 허사장님도 계시는듯한디
<imsu> 허사장님이 누구신데요? ㅋㅋ
<meow_andro> 일단 복사부터 =3
<drake_cli> 마루인터넷 허기행사좡님
<imsu> lexlove2: 안녕하세여 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> lexlove2: 학원은 잘 되가시남유 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_cli: 이제 한 문제만 남았는데;; 마지막이 제일 귀찮군요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 옹
<drake_cli> 다했구만
<imsu> drake_cli: 아 그러고 보니;; 형님 때문에 이상한 우주인 소리 듣잖아요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_cli> 뭐
<imsu> 뻥튀기를 해도 너무하셨어 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_cli> ?
<imsu> <meow_andro> imsu / 우주의 신 임수옹 넙죽
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_cli> 그거 사실 아니었어?
<imsu> ㅜㅜ
<imsu> 헐;;
<imsu> 아는 것도 하나도 없는데 딱 빛좋은 개살구 될판임 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_cli> 에이
<drake_cli> 그러니까 니가 안되는거야
<imsu> 으흠?
<drake_cli> grr이나 김태원 봐봐.. 일단 잘한다고 뻥치고 나서 겁내 하자나
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 멍미 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 김태원은 그래도 나름 프로인데~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_cli> 내가 기타 존나 잘쳐 > 아 씨바 내가 왜 그런 뻥을 쳤지 > 프ㅋ로ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 김태원은 기타를 잘치는게 아니라 음악을 잘 만드는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 기타인이 아닌 음악인 같던데 ㅎㅎ
<drake_cli> 기타도 잘 침
<imsu> 윤도현이 더 잘침 ㅎㅎ
<drake_cli> 니가 더 잘침 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헐~
<jincreator> 간다!
<imsu> 아 치기야 자신있죠! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아무렇게나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 어서옵쇼^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony^MBP> ㅇㅇ 하이
<Seony^MBP> yemharc: 안녕하세요.
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony^MBP> yemharc: 아이패드 사시자마자 iOS5 업글하시네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 넵 업글했습니다
<yemharc> 그랬더니 iCloud가 생기면서
<yemharc> .......아이폰이 필요해졌어요
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ 이번에 iOS5 너무 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 애플은 iOS에 무슨 짓을 한건지 모르겠네요 (.....)
<Seony^MBP> 정말 폰OS로는 혁신이라고 할만하네요
<yemharc> (배터리가 안 달아요)
<yemharc> 처음에 패드 업뎃하고선 버그인줄 알았습니다.
<Seony^MBP>  ㅎㅎ 배터리는 예전부터도 잘 안달았어요.
<drake_cl1> 음
<drake_cl1> 전 포풍소모
<imsu> 저도 아이퐁 넙죽~~!! ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 정도가 좀 심했어요
<Seony^MBP> 저는 와이파이에 블루투스까지 다 키고 다녀도 잘 안달아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony^MBP: 총 용량 약 3gb 다운받으면서 45분만에 1% 달더군요
<yemharc> 농담 아니라 버그인줄 알았습니다.
<Seony^MBP> 헐...
<imsu> 헐;; 나는 하루에 한번씩 충천하는디 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 귀찮 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_cl1> 그건 좀 뭔가
<drake_cl1> 거시기헌디
<imsu> 겜하니께 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 저는 트위터, 페북, 카톡, 왓츠앱, 메일, 와이파이, 블루투스 다 키고다닙니다. 그래도 잘 안달아요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 짱이넹 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아마 저렇게까지 달지 않은건
<yemharc> 지금 말씀하신것처럼 백그라운드에 있는게 하나도 없어서 그런거라 짐작은 하는데
<drake_cl1> 아니 다운받는건 문제가 아닌데.. LCD 아예 꺼질듯이 어둡게 해놓고 쓰시남 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사실 지금 막 이것저것 켜놓고 다녀도 안 달긴 마찬가지에요
<drake_cl1> 전 많이 달음
<yemharc> 대충 2일에 한번 30분씩 물려주면 4~60% 사이에서 왔다갔다 하네요
<drake_cl1> 메모리부족 -.-
<yemharc> iOS 설치한 아이폰4는 겔S2를 제치고 세계 스마트폰 성능평가 2위가 되고 (....)
<Seony^MBP> 1위는 뭐에요?
<drake_cl1> 이제 itunes <-> ios간 wifi가 되어버리니..
<imsu> 성능평가 1위는 머에요?
<drake_cl1> 4s겠져뭐
<yemharc> 그 옵티머스 듀얼코어 어쩌고 최근 설명하는거였는데
<yemharc> 당연하지만 4S는 저 리스트에는 안 들어있습니다.
<yemharc> 테스트용 기기가 없어서....
<drake_cl1> ...
<yemharc> 근데 4가 OS하나 바꾼걸로 8위->2위가 된거니까
<yemharc> ....안봐도 뻔하죠
<drake_cl1> 아우 전 곧 탈옥할듯
<drake_cl1> 멀티태스킹을 끄기위해서 <-
<Seony^MBP> 아... 근데 아이클라우드에 alias 되는줄 모르고 계정 막 만들어서... 좀 후회되네요. 계정 삭제도 안되는데...
<yemharc> 전 그런것보다 1계정 다국적 앱스토어좀 가능했으면 좋겠어요
<drake_cl1> 그건 여성부땜에 불가능해요
<Seony^MBP> 그게 가능하려면 겜등위...
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ??
<yemharc> 애초에 앱스토어 정책으로도 안되지 않나요?
<drake_cl1> 암튼 이따 6-7시에 여기서 출발함미다
<grr> drake_kr, yemharc : 전 오늘 pass
<jinkuk> 안녕하세요.
<drake_cl1> 어?
<grr> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 미국계정으로 만들면 일본계정으로 전환은 되도 양 국가 동시사용은 안되잖아요
<drake_cl1> 알았어 늦게와
<imsu> drake_cl1: 그러고 보니 이제 형님집에서는 안모입니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> grr: 안녕하세요
<Seony^MBP> yemharc: 근데 미국계정 하나면 없는 거 없지 않아요?
<grr> imsu: hello
<yemharc> Seony^MBP: 어지간한건 다 있는데 책/영상물 종류는 좀 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony^MBP> 아... ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 필요한게 단지 저것때문이에요
<yemharc> 어플이야 다 있죠
<Seony^MBP> yemharc: 아이패드에서 아이메시지 써보셨죠?
<drake_cl1> 전 결국 한국 계정은 거의 있으나마나
<yemharc> Seony^MBP: 쓸 대상ㅇ이 없어요 orz
<Seony^MBP> 저랑 테스트 해봐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 전화번호가 없는데 어떻게 메시지 보내는지 궁금해서요
<drake_cl1> 쓸데없는거 다 지울까..
<Seony^MBP> 일단 패드 업뎃 하고...
<Seony^MBP> 아... 펌웨어가 달라서 다운로드까지...
<Seony^MBP> iOS5는 용량이 무랴 800메가나 되네요...
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 바쁘십니까?
<Seony^MBP> 지금은 좀 괜찮아
<meow_andro> drake_cli / 어디계시는건가요 -0-
<meow_andro> drake_cli / 어디계시는건가요 -0-
<meow_andro> drake_cli / 어디계시는건가요 -0-
<jinkuk> 질문좀 할래요
<jinkuk> 할게요
<jinkuk> 혹시
<jinkuk> 그거 뭐시기냐 미디어 위키 쓰는데 파일 올릴려고 하거든요 그래서 로컬세팅.php 거서 파일 올리기 다 해놓고 올릴려고 하는데.
<jinkuk> 파일 저장 디렉토리(public)에 쓰기 권한이 없습니다.
<jinkuk> 요리 나오면서 안되는데 혹시 아시는분 없나요
<jinkuk> 검색해서 해볼려니깐 안나와서 여기다 마지막 질문 드려요.
<meow_andro> 질문해도 되냐는 질문 금지 ㅋ
<meow_andro> 그냥 질문하셔도 되는데 ...
<jinkuk> ㅎㅎ
<jinkuk> 하도 물어봐서]
<meow_andro> 디렉토리에 소유주나 소유그룹이 제대로 설정되었는지 확인해보세요.
<jinkuk> 그거 chmod 로
<jinkuk> 777 로 해서 다 해놨거든요
<jinkuk> 저한테
<meow_andro> chown이 필요
<jinkuk> chown 이요?
<meow_andro> 소유그룹이랑 소유주가 apache로 될 필요도 있어요
<jinkuk> 아하
<meow_andro> INSTALL있으면 그거 함 참조해보세요
<Seony^MBP> 이번이 첫 시험이지?
<jinkuk> 네. 감사요,
<meow_andro> 거기 note: 라든가 이런식으로 뭔가 나와있을지도 모르니..
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 핸폰으로 접속중...ㅋㅋ
<razGon> 근데 아무도 답변이 없군요...ㅠㅠ
<razGon> 조용..........ㅠㅠ
<lexlove2> 먼저 들어갑니다. ^^
<niade> 안녕하세요
<sporty> 안냐세요.
<sporty> 입력기 문제로 ibus가 아니라 nabi를 사용하고 있습니다.
<sporty> nabi 에서 한/영키 등록하려면 어떻게 해야 하는지요?
<sporty> shift+space 로 지금 되어 있어서 넘 불편해서요.
<DarkCircle> 우주의 신 임수옹은 지금도 세워라 네워라 음주의 바다를 -ㅅ- ...
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 잘 들어가셨나요?
<DarkCircle> 네 제가 탄 차가 딱 막차더군요
<jincreator> 다행이네요. ^^
<lyuso> ......
<DarkCircle> 학교는 들어가신거죠?
<jincreator> 네, 지금 학교입니다.
<lyuso> 오늘 모임 다들 잘하셨나요?
<DarkCircle> 근데 무슨 일로 그리 밤을 새시는지 ...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 그렇고 그런 사이의 만남이었죠 -0- (...)
<lyuso> 네......
<DarkCircle> 원래 그렇고 그런 사이 아니었냐능 ...
<lyuso> 그건 그래요. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 헐!
<DarkCircle> 우주의 신 임수옹-ㅠ-!
<imsu> 헐;;ㅡ.ㅡ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-15
<razGon> 굳모닝!~!~!
<drake_kr> 오늘은 2차로 모여야지..
<drake_kr> wet-chan 이분은 왜자꾸 왔다갔다 하시는거징..
<drake_kr> wet-chan: 이분 한번도 말씀하시는걸 못 본것 같은데..
<drake_kr> Seony^MBP: 계셔유?
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> lyuso: 굳모닝.ㅎ
<shriekout> 안녕하세요
<lyuso> razGon, 안녕하세요! =)
<shriekout> wet-chan, 님 필리핀에 사시는 한국분이세요
<lyuso> shriekout, 도 안녕하세요
<razGon> shriekout: 안녕하세요?
<shriekout> lyuso, 안녕하세요 :)
<lyuso> 웻님은 늘 계시면서 말을 안하세요 무서움,
<shriekout> razGon, :)
<lyuso> 필리핀 천재 웻짱~
<lyuso> 수면장애 증상은 많이 줄었어요.
<drake_kr> 아니 그건 둘째치고 출입이 너무 잦으심
<drake_kr> 뭐, 필리핀 인터넷 환경이야 제가 잘 할긴 합니다만 -.-
<lyuso> ......
<lyuso> 뭐, IRC 끊어질 정도로 막장은 아닌걸로 알아요.
<drake_kr> 막장이에요
<lyuso> 그건 그런데.....
<drake_kr> 고가인터넷을 쓰시진 않을듯 한데요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 가정용으로 나온거 한달 한 5만원쯤 하는거 쓰면 엄청 끊어지고..
<drake_kr> 가정용이 pldt나 globe나 comclark 셋중 하나라면 허구헌날 끊어지는게 맞아요
<drake_kr> 월 100만원 이상 들여서 고정대역폭을 쓰시지 않는 이상에야 -.-
<lyuso> 네.....'ㅅ'
<lyuso> 심각하군요...... 하긴, 섬나라니까 그런걸까요....
<drake_kr> 제가.. 필리핀에서 고정대역폭 회선사업을 했었거든요..
<lyuso> 네에.....여러가지 해보셨구나.....
<drake_kr> 상황이 심각하니 사업이 잘 됐었죠..
<lyuso> ... 스타넷은 저리가라군요.
<lyuso> 잘 됐었다면... 문제가 발생하긴 했나보네요.
<drake_kr> 머, 외국인이 장사하고 있으니 배가 아팠겠죠..
<lyuso> 아....
<lyuso> 안타깝게 되었습니다.
<drake_kr> 그다지 안타까울건 없어요 빚지고 들어오게 된건 아니니까..
<lyuso> 네.......
<lyuso> 그래도 찜찜하셨겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 열은 받죠 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 네. 그러니까요.
<drake_kr> 근데 열받는다고 해봤자 제가 그나라 정부를 상대로 뭘 할 수 있는것도 아니고 -.-
<lyuso> 그러게요......
<lyuso> 지금도 그렇게 사업하는 사람이 있을려나 모르겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 직원중 짤린놈 하나가 방송국에 찌르고 검찰에서 압수수색 들어왔는데 그게 제가 외부에 있을때 일어난 일이더라구요
<drake_kr> 현지 사업자도 꽤 있고.. 한국인 사업자도 다 있어요..
<lyuso> 네........
<lyuso> 그렇군요....
<drake_kr> 제가 제대로 타격을 받으면서 sk쪽하고 온세통신쪽 회선 쓰는 분들이 재미를 봤을테고..
<lyuso> 다 이권개입이 되었군요........;;
<drake_kr> 나오고 몇달 지나니까 제가 공급했었던 kt를 누군가 공급하고 있더라구요..
<lyuso> .......
<drake_kr> 사업자한테는 참 좋은 환경이었어요..
<lyuso> 안타깝네요.......
<drake_kr> 필리핀에서 화상영어 많이 하고 했었으니..
<lyuso> 지금 만약 계속 하셨다면 어떻게 되셨을 것 같아요?
<drake_kr> 만약 계속 했었다면..
<drake_kr> 지금쯤 결혼했겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 허허ㅋㅋㅋ 결론이 그렇게 되는군요....
<drake_kr> 그때까진 제가 열정이 넘쳐서.. 모든 에너지를 회사에 다 쏟아부었었는데..
<lyuso> 몇 번 실패하면 그러고 싶지가 않아지죠.
<lyuso> ......
<lyuso> 하아......
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 빚안진게 정말 다행이에유
<lyuso> 하하하 그것만으로도 크게 다행이신 합니다.
<lyuso> msgstr 오류 발생......
<lyuso> 번역하는데 이런 오류 나면 오오
<lyuso> 넘길까.
<lyuso> 장문번역인데
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<lyuso> 가끔 이렇게 오류나면
<lyuso> 하고싶은 마음이 싸악 사라지죠.
<drake_kr> 오늘은..
<drake_kr> 삼겹살+병천순대+치킨 해서 먹어야겠음요
<lyuso> 오오
<lyuso> 고칼로리 식단이네요.
<lyuso> 맛있겠습니다.
<lyuso> 3차 시도에서 오류 발생
<lyuso> 포키.
<lyuso> 포기
<drake_kr> 흐어어
<drake_kr> 아 설거지하기싫다 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 회식후포풍
<drake_kr> 어제 왜 그냥가여 ㅡㅡ
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ;
<drake_kr> 오늘 2차 하기로 했습니다 방문하세요
<DarkCircle> 어디서 하나요 -0- ㅎㄷ
<DarkCircle> (또 물어본다 -0-)
<DarkCircle> (뻔히 알면서 묻는 스킬- -v)
<drake_kr> 집이요
<drake_kr> 순대랑 치킨 준비합니다
<lyuso> 무섭다
<lyuso> 그러나 대구사람은 자동탈락
<drake_kr> lyuso님이 주관하시면 됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 29일날 대구에서도 해버리세요
<drake_kr> 일단 서울은 제가 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 음
<lyuso> 그러면 되는거군요. 그런데 돈이 없어요. ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 회비를 걷으면 되지요 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 집이 18평형에 마당빼면 사람 몇 못옵니다.
<lyuso> (.....
<DarkCircle> 괜찮아요 18평형이면 적어도 8명은 널럴히 앉을 수 있으니까 -0-
<lyuso> ....
<lyuso> 마당이 6평이니까
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 어제 보셨지만 우리집 크던가요 -.- 18평이면 우리집 3배는 될텐디..
<lyuso> 실 거주공간은 12평이죠
<lyuso> 방 3개에
<DarkCircle> 제 집은 저 어렸을때 스무명도 넘게 왔을때 안방내주고 거실내주고 방내주고 해서
<DarkCircle> 잔치아닌 잔치를 벌였습죠 ...
<lyuso> 부엌 빼면
<lyuso> 공간이 없어요.
<drake_kr> 어제 부엌에서 먹었어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 부엌의 식탁에서도 술자리 거실에서도 술자리
<lyuso> 어쩌다 보니 연타를 하게 되었는데, 여튼간에 상상 이상으로 좁습니다.
<DarkCircle> 안방에서는 술자리 끝나고 화투치는 부류
<drake_kr> 에이
<DarkCircle> 어제 제가 부엌에서 먹자고 안그랬으면 집안이 완전 ...
<DarkCircle> 초토화 되었을지도
<drake_kr> 괜찮아요
<drake_kr> 어차피 초토화돼요
<lyuso> .........
<DarkCircle> 그나마 부엌이니까 제일 치우기 쉬운거죠 (먼산)
<lyuso> 음 저희집 재래식 구조라
<drake_kr> 그건 그렇슴요
<lyuso> 부얶이 밖에있음
<lyuso> 그리고 실제 실험해보면
<drake_kr> 꼭 집이 아니어도 되잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 마루는 3명이면 꽉참
<lyuso> drake_kr, 돈 없다니까요.
<drake_kr> 커피숍에서 세미나하고 맥주집가서 간단하게 뒤풀이 해도 되고요
<DarkCircle> 마당에 그릴 깔고 스탠딩 파티를 하셔도 (...)
<drake_kr> 처음 할때 집 좋으신분 알아두었다가 쳐들어가는 방법도 있고
<lyuso> 아하........=_=
<lyuso> 무섭다....... 그런데 대구에 다들 전멸이신지라
<drake_kr> 일단 우리 우분투 모임은 주류(酒流) 모임이잖아요 일단 먹이고 결정을 시키면 됩니다.
<lyuso> 네.......
<lyuso> 잊고있었네요 우분투 정신
<bundo> jincreator,  ^^;
<lyuso> '~'
<jincreator> bundo: 안녕하세요.
<bundo> jincreator,  전화좀 할깡?
<jincreator> 네.
<drake_kr> 비온당..
<DarkCircle> 허리가 -ㅅ- 욱씬
<lyuso> 요즘 두분이 바쁘시네요
<lyuso> 많이 바쁘신가봐요.
<Lee_> 안녕하세여
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ko to: Ubuntu Korean LocoTeam Channel | 우분투 한국 로코팀 채널입니다 | 규칙을 읽어주세요. http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<drake_kr> 으으으으으
<hanbin973> 교란순열 설명 해주실분 ㅠㅠ
<hanbin973> n-1 개 자리에 들갈수잇으니가
<drake_kr> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=jhlee1205&logNo=10031920402
<hanbin973> 점화식 유도가 없다능 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 저 식에서
<hanbin973> an-1 이 왜 오는지 몰겟
<drake_kr> 흐음
<hanbin973> an-2 는 임의의 두 놈이 지들기리 노는거니가 an-2 와 동일한데
<hanbin973> 만약
<hanbin973> ㄱ 가 ㄴ 자리에 앉앗는데
<hanbin973> ㄴ가 ㄱ자리네 안 앉으면
<hanbin973> 왜 an-1 인지 몰ㄱ
<hanbin973> 몰겟
<drake_kr> 아 나도 모르겠음 http://blog.daum.net/_blog/BlogTypeView.do?blogid=0YTrf&articleno=8&_bloghome_menu=recenttext#ajax_history_home
<hanbin973> 쩝
<hanbin973> 저 문제들은 쉽게 풀겟는데 무슴 증명이 몇개 해보면 되!!지
<jinkukyi> 안녕하세요!!
<jinkukyi> 질문좀 드려도 될가요
<jinkukyi> jinkukyi@nanolaser1:~/Nanobeam/NPL2/BeamN6_2_1$ pFDTD *.c
<jinkukyi> 리눅스에서
<hanbin973> 네
<hanbin973> 그게 머요
<jinkukyi> 잠시만요
<jinkukyi> 갑자기 되서
<jinkukyi> ---
<jinkukyi> -_-
<hanbin973> c 면 난 잘모르는ㄷ ㄷ
<drake_kr> 뭐지
<drake_kr> 밑도끝도없이 질문점 <-
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 위상이 머에요 ?위키백과에서 같은 위상이라면서 하나로 취급하던데
<hanbin973> 대충 머리속에서 그려지긴 하는데 ...
<hanbin973> 제가 하는 말이 맞는지 봐주실분??
<drake_kr> 위상변화 할때 그 위상인가요
<hanbin973> 제가 아는 위상은 주기운동의 위상 정도
<hanbin973> 저도 잘 몰라요
<hanbin973> 과학에서는 대츙 먼지 아는데 수학에서는 .....
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 토폴로지같은건가
<Seony> 위상이란 말 그대로 위치+상태라는 말...
<drake_kr> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=25613&no=387&weekday=sat
<imsu> drake_kr: 오늘 모이셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 으흠? 머지 ? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 웬 수열이 나와요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: ㅋㅋ 고기 굽는 중 아니에요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이제 수업이 끝나서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아
<Seony> imsu: 메일 하나 보냈거든. 시간나면 한 번 봐바.
<drake_kr> 밀이 올거여
<imsu> Seony: 넹
<imsu> Seony: 얼라리여; ;메일 클라이언트가 거부되었데요 젠장 ; ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu,  오홍
<bluedusk> imsu, 헤즈 결혼식에 오시나염?
<imsu> bluedusk: 네?? 결혼식이 언젠데요? ;; ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<imsu> 요즘에 도통 포럼을 못들어가서 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 11월 언젠가?
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 재접 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> Seony: 봤는데 이게 뭡니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭔소린지 모르겠음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 대충 봐서 그런가 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: 그 정도가 시험 나오는 난이도거든.
<Seony> 담주 셤보는데 시간 되면 도와줘 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 오늘따라 온몸이 욱씬 ㅡㅡ;
<imsu> Seony: 네 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 보니깐; 이게 True/False 구분하는거죠?
<imsu> 되냐 안되냐 물어보는거 같은데
<imsu> 앞에 1번 같은 경우는 2's completement 이용해서 sing 값 구하는거 같은데 ㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 맞나요?
<Seony> imsu: 그러니까 1번 문제로 예를 들어보자면, mov WORD PTR [eax], 1234h 하면 에러가 나냐 안나냐 그 얘기야
<imsu> 2번이구나
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 1번이군;; 바보된 기분 ㅋ
<Seony> 2번 문제도 movsx eax,-4 했을 때 EAX값이 FFFFFFCh가 나오냐 안나오냐를 묻는거고..
<bluedusk> 아 집에서 할일이 없어서 회사 나왔는데
<bluedusk> 회사서도 할일이 없네
<bluedusk> -_-
<drake_kr> 으악 웬 어셈이지
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 예전에 조금 어셈한거 이제 써먹을때가 왔따!!! ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> drake_kr: ㅋㅋㅋ 가서 오늘도 고기나 얻어먹을까나 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 소주 두병이면 되겠습니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 얏홍 고수 ndsin 님이다!
<ndsin> 방가방가
<shriekout> ndsin, 방가방가 :)
<ndsin> 요즘 맨날 술만 먹고 다녀서 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> irc를 자주 못들어왔네염
<shriekout> 진정한 풍류를 즐기시는...
<shriekout> 술먹고 얏홍 한편 땡기기!
<ndsin> 술을 하두 먹어서
<ndsin> 집에와서 기절만함니다
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 얏홍이 머에요
<ndsin> 주5일인데
<ndsin> 주4일 술먹...
<shriekout> 야구 동영상!
<DarkCircle> 우주의 신 임수옹이 나가셨네
<DarkCircle> (침울)
<hwan90> 안녕하세요 ^^
<hwan90> 아무도 안계시나요??
<hwan90> hi anyone there?
<jincreator> 있기는 있습니다...
<hwan90> 아 궁금한게 있어서요 11.10에 대해서요 ㅜㅜ
<hwan90> 사양이 높아졌나...찾아봐도 없드라구요 넷북에 설치하려고 했는뎅..\
<jincreator> hwan90: 뭐가 찾아봐도 없나요?
<hwan90> 사양이요
<jincreator> hwan90: 넷북 사양이 어떻게 되시는데요?
<hwan90>  /jincreator  atom 1.6ghz
<hwan90> ram 1Gb
<hwan90> 그래픽도 내장이에요
<hwan90> 귓속말 어떻게 해요??^^
<jincreator> 우분투 사양이 그쯤 됩니다.
<hwan90> 아 그래요?...
<hwan90> 느리지는 않을까요
<hwan90> 10.04버젼 사용했었거든요
<jincreator> 아, 귓속말 제대로 하셨습니다. 늦게 답변해 죄송합니다.
<jincreator> 11.10이 10.04보다 훨씬 무겁습니다.
<hwan90> 네...
<hwan90> 근데 사용용도가 주로 파일관리인데 괜찮을까요
<jincreator> 아, 10.04에서 컴피즈를 쓴다면 훨씬까지는 아니겠군요...
<hwan90> 인터넷도 간간히 하긴 하는데...
<hwan90> 컴피즈는 사용 안했었어요
<hwan90> 흠....
<hwan90> 11.10은 많이 안정적인가요?
<jincreator> 아뇨...
<hwan90> 11.04같은경우는 불안정했었잖아요...
<hwan90> 아 아직인가요?
<hwan90> 아직은 10.04인가요?..
<jincreator> 대신 6개월 뒤에 나오는 12.04가 많이 안정적일 겁니다.
<hwan90> 아...
<jincreator> 11.10 나왔습니다.
<hwan90> 네 11.10나온거 확인했어요
<hwan90> 음..감사합니다.
<hwan90> 지금 시기에 9.04를 쓰는거 괜찮을까요?
<jincreator> 아니요.
<jincreator> 10.04나 12.04와 같은 LTS의 데스크톱은 3년 지원됩니다.
<hwan90> 아..
<hwan90> 그렇다면 10.04가 최고의 선택일까요
<jincreator> 게다가 보통 버전은 1년 반만 지원되고요.
<jincreator> 즉, 9.04는 1년 반 후인 2010년 10월에 지원이 끝났습니다.
<hwan90> 아..
<hwan90> 11.04는 불안하니 10.04가 적절하겠군요
<jincreator> 10.04는 3년 지원이니 내년 4월에 지원이 끝납니다. 즉, 6개월 이내에는 바꾸셔야 합니다.
<hwan90> 아...
<jincreator> 사실 LTS는 한 버전의 지원 기간이 끝나면 다음 LTS가 나옵니다.
<jincreator> 앗, 정신이 없었네요...
<hwan90> 본인은 어떤버젼 쓰시나요?..
<hwan90> 선택이 어렵군요 ^^
<hwan90> 윈도우는 죽어도 쓰기 싫고
<jincreator> 10.04는 3년 지원이니 2013년 4월에 지원이 끝납니다. ^^;
<hwan90> 맥os는 커널 설정이 어렵고
<jincreator> 전 항상 마지막으로 나온 버전을 씁니다.
<hwan90> 우분투가 제일 좋은데 버젼에서 막히는군요
<hwan90> 아...
<hwan90> 11.10쓰시겠네요
<jincreator> 근데 이건 사람마다 다르지요.
<hwan90> 한번 설치해봐야겠네오ㅛ ^^
<jincreator> 일단은 11.04인데 이번 주말 안으로 올려야죠.
<hwan90> 아 혹시 daum 클라우드 주소 아세요?
<jincreator> cloud.daum.net
<hwan90> ftp주소로 11.10 올렸을것같은데
<jincreator> hwan90: 혹시 ppa 추가하실 줄 아세요?
<hwan90> 아 죄송해요 우분투  ftp요...ㅎ
<jincreator> http://ftp.daum.net
<hwan90> 아..
<hwan90> ppa 저도 설정했다가 파일 전체를 날려서 곤혹치른적이 있는데요, 놀고있는 컴퓨터로 실험해보시고, 원하시는 결과가 나오실때 적용하시는것이 좋을것 같네요 ^^
<jincreator> 10.04의 경우 가장 큰 문제가 최신 프로그램이 없습니다.
<jincreator> 불여우를 예로 들자면 지금 7이 마지막 판인데 아마 3.6인가가 나올 겁니다.
<jincreator> 이런 거에 연연하지 않으신다면 그냥 10.04 쓰시는 게 제일 좋을 것 같네요.
<hwan90> 음...
<hwan90> 그런거 연연은 안하는데...
<hwan90> 아 11.10도 넘 궁금해서요 ^^ㅎ
<jincreator> 궁금하시다면... http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/
<jincreator> 모두 똑같지는 않지만 어느 정도는 느끼실 수 있을 겁니다.
<hwan90> 아..
<hwan90> 로그인 화면이 너무 궁금한데 그게 없네요 ^^
<hwan90> 설치해보겠습니다. 도움주셔서 감사합니다. ^^
<hwan90> 고맙습니다. ^^
<jincreator> 이런...벌써 나가셨군요.
<jincreator> drake_kr: 우분투 글꼴을 깜박 잊고 있었는데 http://font.ubuntu.com/ 서 보시고 해보고 받으실 수 있습니다. 그런데...대체 그 가장 훌륭한 IDE가 뭡니까!?
<Ponics_Beginner> 냠냠...
<DarkCircle> 냠냠...
<DarkCircle> Ponics_Beginner / 무림고수의 향이 느껴지는 포닉스옹 넙죽 (_ _ )
<Ponics_Beginner> 다꿀써꿀옹 / 그냥.. 땀냄세 난다고 대놓고 말해도 되삼... 드레이크옹은 대놓고 날 싫타고 했심.. 그래도 충격받거나 그런거 없심...
<Ponics_Beginner> 냠냠
<DarkCircle> 무림고수의 향은 나무의 향이라능
<sungmuk> 안녕하세요
<nexusz99> 11.10 으로 방금 업그레이드했는데 커널이 3.0.... 우와
<Seony^MBP> PHP에서 쉘명령어를 여러 개 실행할 때, for문으로 돌려서 명령어를 모두 동시에 실행할 방법이 있을까요?
<Seony^MBP> PHP에서 쉘명령어를 여러 개 실행할 때, for문으로 돌려서 명령어를 모두 동시에 실행할 방법이 있을까요?
<Seony^MBP> 암퍼센트(&) 붙여도 그거랑은 상관이 없더라구요...
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-16
<razgon> 안녕하세요?
<razgon> 이게 컬러플하네요..ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 아... 오늘 프로그램 사는데 $45이나 썼네요
<Seony^MBP> 앱 2개랑 데탑용 프로그램 1개...
<Seony^MBP> 당분간 자제해야지...
<nexusz99> 여기서 개인정보보안 쪽 하시는분 계신가요 ?   ? ? ? ? ???
<niade> 안녕하세요 좋은 밤이에요~
<jincreator> 우분투 11.10 깔고 손보고 있습니다.
<niade> razgon: 안녕하세요~
<razgon> niade: 안녕하세요?
<razgon> 우분투 11.10발표 되었네요.
<razgon> 괜찮은가요?
<Seony^MBP> 부팅이 무쟈게 빠르다는 소문이 있던데요...
<niade> razgon: ㅠㅠ 전 아직 우분투 제대로 못깔아봐서 다음주에 시험 끝나구 다시 설치 도전하려구요
<razgon> 저는 뭐 상관없이 10.04 LTS서버 버젼 사용하던데요.ㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 네. 저도 다음 LTS 나오기 전까지는 무조건 10.04
<niade> ㅎㅎ
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<niade> 경험이 부족합니다 ㅠㅠ
<niade> razgon: 그나저나 라즈님은 어떤분야 전문의셔요?
<razgon> seony님이 저에게 알려주신 좋은 사이트
<niade> 저번에 여쭤보고 싶었는데 깜빡하구 못여쭤 봤어요
<razgon> distrowatch.com
<Seony^MBP> razgon: ㅎㅎ 아주 오래된 사이트랍니ㅏ.
<razgon> 리눅스의 모든것.ㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 아... 오늘 앱이랑 프로그램 사느라 $45이나 썼어요.
<Seony^MBP> 이번달은 고만 사야지...
<razgon> 아!! 저는 가정의학과 전문의입니다.ㅎ
<razgon> 당신은 잡스의 노예
<razgon> ...ㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ 맥빠잖아요.
<niade> 영국 애플스토어 앞에 사람들이
<niade> 잡스를 생각하면서
<niade> 사과 한입 베어물고
<niade> 놔뒀다구 오늘 뉴스 나오던데 보셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 잡스... 그는 저에게도 꿈이였습니다.
<Seony^MBP> 그런 일이 있었군요
<razgon> 컴퓨터 쪽으로 가고 싶었는데....
<razgon> 저희 부모님이 학원을 일찌감치 보내셨는데요.
<razgon> 5살때부터 1년이상 한 학원이 없어요.
<razgon> 근데 제가 몇년동안 다녔던 학원이
<razgon> 컴퓨터 학원.
<Seony^MBP> 오래 다니셨네요.
<Seony^MBP> 사실 저는 컴퓨터 학원이라는 곳을 한 번도 다녀본 적이 없었어요...
<Seony^MBP> 피아노만 5년 내내 다녔죠... ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 특히 당시 IQ1000과의 대화는 잡스의 컴퓨터를 처음 만났을때 syntax error
<razgon> 저도 지금은 베이직 프로그래밍은 다 까먹었어요.
<razgon> C언어까지 배웠는데... 지금은 잊었죠...저는 지금 윈도우의 노예...ㅠㅠ
<niade> razgon: 전 도스 부터라서 ㅠㅠ 윈도의 노예인거같아요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> niade: 도스부터라면 정말 일찍 시작했네요.
<razgon> 26살인데...
<Seony^MBP> 저도 도스 3.2부터... ㅎㅎ
<niade> razgon: ...; 그치만 아는게 없는 전 무지렁이~!
<razgon> 제가 20살때도 윈도3.1이 나오기 시작했으니.
<niade> razgon: 초등학교때 잠깐 다녔었어요 ㅎㅎ;
<razgon> 10살이전부터 컴을 다루었다는.ㅋ
<niade> razgon: 우와 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 이렇게 유추되네요..ㅋㅋ
<niade> razgon:
<razgon> ?
<niade> razgon: 그나저나 저 저번에 맛난거 사주신다는 광주사람 모임은 저희 하는건가요''?[얻어먹을 궁리입니다 ㅎㅎ]
<razgon> 광주사람 모임이 아니라.. 서울에서 우분투 정기모임을 광주에서 갖는 겁니다.
<niade> 그거 2월이라구 하셨었나요?
<razgon> 예 제가 그리알고 있습니다.
<niade> 넵
<razgon> 솔직히 다모이려면 힘들죠... 하와이. 필리핀... 서울. 부산. 광주..ㅋ
<niade> ㅎㅎ
<niade> 그런의미에서 착한 동생 하나 생겼다구 생각하시구 맛나는 나주 곰탕한그릇 사주셔도 [굽실]
<razgon> ^^
<razgon> 저는 나주에 있지 않고 광주에 있습니다. 나주는 lexlove님이 있으실겁니다.
<niade> ...
<niade> 으잉
<niade> 그런가요
<niade> 저도 광주에 있습니다
<niade> 광주 어디 쪽에 계셔요?
<niade> razgon: 지산동이에요 ^^
<razgon> 저는 방림동이요.
<razgon> ^^ 답변이 늦었습니다.
<razgon> 키보드 배열이 갑자기 달라져서요.
<niade> 아항
<niade> 지금은 기숙사라서 서석동이니
<niade> 으엄청~~ 가깝군요
<razgon> 이게 한영전환하려면 한글 전환이 안되요
<razgon> 고향이 광주 아니세요?
<niade> 아뇨 고향두 광주에요 ^^
<razgon> 기숙사라..
<niade> ..;
<niade> 생각과는 달리 편하고 자유롭지는 않네요 집이 더 가까워서 그런지
<razgon> 아니요... 기숙사 이야기 하시니 멀게 되시는거 같아요.
<niade> ㅠ ㅠ
<niade> 언제 환자인척하구
<niade> 병원에 몰래 잠입할지도 모릅니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr: bsd 크게 설정안해도 x window가 실행이 되네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 환자인척 안하셔도 됩니다.ㅋ
<razgon> 26살이면 무조건의심.ㅋ
<niade> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 설치잘하셨어요?
<razgon> 이렇게 뜬금없이 물어봐야죠.ㅋ
<niade> razgon: 아뇨 사실 지금 DB공부해야되서 오라클 설치는 했는데
<niade> 이게 포멧하구 설치한거라 자바도 없어서 그냥-_-)
<niade> 이론으로 밀어붙이고 시험끝나고 ㅠㅠ 재설치를 달려보려구요
<niade> vmware는 일단 받아뒀어요 이거 가지구 이제 시험끝나구 해보구 안되면
<niade> 방법을 달리 해보렵니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 우분투 설치는 어려운편은 아닌데.ㅋ
<razgon> 제가 가보지 못한 gentoo, arch linux
<razgon> 이런거 함 설치 해보셔야..ㅋ
<niade> 음.. 어렵다기 보다는 설치하구 재시작을 하면 커서가 깜빡이는데서 진행이 안되더라구요
<niade> 윈도우에서 그냥 바로 파티션을 나눠서 그런거 같아서 vm웨어로 가상으로 띄워서 다시 재도전 해보려구요^^
<niade> razgon: 다른거 설치는 제가 우분투에 성공하구 좀더 공부해서 해볼게요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 예
<razgon> 저는 이만.. 내일을 위해서 자두어야 될거 같아요.내일부터는 6시반에 일어나야..
<niade> razgon: 넵 ^^ 좋은꿈꾸세요 ^^
<razgon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SctqULZcq3c
<razgon> 이거 함보세요...
<niade> 으앜
<niade> 우리 통했어요 안그래도 그거 저 보고있었는데 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 임재범이 티비서 노래 불렀던 데스페라도...ㅋ
<razgon> 눈물이 주르륵 흘리게 만들더군요.
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<niade> 저도 그거 보고 싶어서 보고있었는데 정말
<niade> 임재범씨 노래는 뭔가있는거같아요
<razgon> 사람을 공명시키는 힘이 있는 가수.
<niade> 저도 그런거 있으면 좀 떼서 받구 싶어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 이분이 예전에 조울증때문에 음악을 못했을때 가족이 가난했다고 했어요.
<niade> 네
<niade> 그렇군요 ㅠㅠ 역시 힘든일을 겪고 이겨낸 사람은 뭔가 있는걸까요?
<razgon> 예전 정신과 파견 갔을때. 정신과 교수님이 하신 질문이 psychosis[정신증]와 mood disorder[감정장애] 의 차이점이 뭔지 아는가?
<razgon> 물으셨을때 답은 그 환자와 공명이 되고 측은한 감정이 있느냐 없느냐의 차이라고 하시더군요.
<niade> 음? 어떻게 다르죠?
<niade> 여기서 측은한 감정은 공감대를 말하는 건가요?
<razgon> 임재범은 아마도 심한 조울증으로 고생했을듯해요.
<razgon> 예 무언가 불쌍하다 이런 느낌이 들면 그건 감정의 장애라고 하더군요.
<niade> 환자의 상태에서 환자가 느끼는 부분에 대해서 의사가 객관적으로 바라봤을때 그럴 수 있다 라고 느끼는 부분
<niade> 인건가요?
<niade> 그럼 조울증은 정신증하구 감정장애하구 놓고 보면 감정장애에 해당하는 걸까요?
<razgon> 아니요. 정신증은 해괴한 행동을 합니다.
<razgon> 아. 조울증은 감정장애입니다.
<razgon> 기쁘고 슬픈 감정이 극과 극으로 달리는.
<niade> 그렇군요 조울증같은경우는 치료가 어떻게 되죠?
<razgon> 근데 그런 감정이 느껴지고 공명이 된다고 하면 감정장애쪽이라고 볼수 있습니다.
<razgon> 뭐 여러가지 있습니다만. 추천하고 싶지 않습니다.
<niade> 아뇨그... 임재범씨 가 어떤 치료를 받았을까 궁금해서요
<niade> 갑자기 이야기 듣고 보니 궁금해져서ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 일단 약먹고 있었겠죠.
<razgon> 근데 가장 중요한 건 그사람에게 의미와 역할을 주는 겁니다.
<razgon> 왜 노래를 불러야 하고 왜 살아야 하고 왜 움직여야 하는지 이런거 말이죠.
<niade> 이를테면 그런 감정이 느껴질법하면 자기 생활에 의욕을 불 사 를수 있을만한
<niade> 계기를 주는건가요?
<razgon> 임재범 아내의 질환인 갑상선 암은 실은 90%이상이 거의 완치시킵니다. 전이율이 낮아서 그냥 갑상선만 떼어내면 되죠.
<razgon> 근데 여기저기 전이 되었다고 하니 그냥 방치한 모양입니다. 돈도 없고 해서요.
<razgon> 그때 번쩍한거죠. 임재범이.,, 그리고 워낙 노래가 출중하다보니.
<razgon> 다들 가만히 않있었겠죠. 그때 마침 나가수 이야기도 나오고 말이죠.
<niade> 그런가요?
<niade> 음...;
<razgon> desperado이거 가사가 정말 감동. 이렇게 좋은 내용이였다니 말이죠.
<razgon> 무언가 계기가 되었다는 건 그만큼 극한으로 갔다는 거겠죠.
<niade> 제 짧은 지식으로 보기에는 암같은경우에는 세포에서 걸리는 문제인데 걸리는 계기가 수백여가지 라고해서
<niade> 실질적으로 암에 걸리거나 생기는건 현재로는 막을수가 없어서
<niade> 한번 걸린 사람이 또 걸리는 경우도 있다구 봤었거든요
<niade> 음..;
<razgon> 뭐 당연한 이야기입니다.
<razgon> 음.. 갑상선 암은 암중에서 가장 쉬운암입니다.
<Seony^MBP> 이만 자러갑니다.
<Seony^MBP> 벌써 새벽 5시...
<razgon> 근데 전이 되었다는 건 그만큼 방치를 오랬동안 한거죠.
<niade> 넵
<razgon> 허걱!!
<niade> 안녕히 주무세요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 주무세요!!
<razgon> see again!
<niade> 그.. 전이 되셨던 거군요 사모님이
<razgon> 예
<razgon> 저도 자야 겠네요...ㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 넵. 내일 뵙겠습니다.
<niade> ^^
<niade> 두분다 가시면 ㅠㅠ 전 다시 디비 책이나
<niade> 파야겠네요 ㅎ
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 굳나잇~!
<niade> 굿...나잇 치는데 가셨다 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 아으
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-08
<yemharc> Seony: 에어 만들때 애플 엔지니어들만 갈아먹은게 아니라 인텔 엔지니어도 갈아먹었군요
<ravenhood> hi
<markers_> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<markers_> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<ravenhood> hi
<autowiz2011> 아아
<autowiz2012> 이런
<ravenhood> hi
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-09
<autowiz2011> 출근한지 24시간
<autowiz2011> 하악하악...
<ravenhood> hi
<ravenhood> anyone here?
<autowiz2011> hi
<ravenhood> how are you atu?
<ravenhood> autowiz03?
<ravenhood> I just recorded my cover version for gangnam style :D
<ravenhood> http://soundcloud.com/ravenhood/gangnam-style-by-psy-cover
<ravenhood> its homemade, just me and my guitar. under pretty bad conditions
<ravenhood> but its pretty cool
<autowiz2011> sorry I'm in office. couldn't hearing your song now.
<autowiz2011> 영어가 짧아서 힘들군요.
<ravenhood> you can listen to it later :D
<autowiz2011> yes I'll listen that later.
<razGon_web> 러닝맨 왔네요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 저 있는 가까운 시장에서 러닝맨 촬영한다네요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 러닝맨 광주 촬영하러 왔네요.ㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요 :)
<razGon_web> 빅데이터 경영을 말한다.  이책 좋네요. 흥미롭고.
<razGon_web> 앞으로의 부의 흐름이 어떻게 갈건지도 이야기 해주고. 많은 부분에서 변화가 있을거 같네요.
<yemharc> 괜찮죠?
<razGon_web> 빅브라더의 탄생도 고민해봐야 할듯.
<razGon_web> 너무~~~ 좋아요.
<razGon_web> 9천원이 안아까웠습니다.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그거 아세요?
<razGon_web> 이런 뉴스가 있네요.
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivhglwQJNgM&list=FLE1xLTlXIrD48mboy0MEgBw&index=1&feature=plpp_video
<yemharc> 천조국의 복수 스케일
<yemharc> 멋지네요
<razGon_web> http://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/10/06/2012100600350.html
<yemharc> 아 저건가요
<yemharc> 홈피 외주에 11억원 줬다더군요
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 한국 웹개발자들은 다 갑부네요
<yemharc> ........
<razGon_web> 어제 구글의 파일시스템의 횡적인 확장이야기를 들었는데.
<razGon_web> 이런식이면 다해봐야 1-2천만원이면 끝날거 같던데요...
<yemharc> 어떻게 하길래요?
<razGon_web> 아 책에서요. 노드식으로 확장하는 방식요.
<yemharc> 어....혹시 GFS 말하시는건가요?
<razGon_web> 서버의 용량을 늘리는 게 아니라 병렬구조로 PC급 서버를 연결해서 작동을 시키는 방식요.
<razGon_web> 아~! 그거군요.
<razGon_web> 구글파일시스템.
<yemharc> 그거라면 구글 시작부터 그렇게 했습니다
<razGon_web> 제가 용어가 생각이 안나서요.
<yemharc> 어......그게 어디 있느데
<yemharc> http://mittens.springnote.com/pages/74074
<yemharc> 여기있네요
<razGon_web> 솔직히 호스팅 업체 잡고 하면 홈피 만들고 하면 1-2천이면 끝나지 않을까요?
<razGon_web> 좀 비싸다 해도 1억은 넘지 않을 거 같은데 말이죠.
<yemharc> 그것도 데이터센터 지었죠
<yemharc> 대충 센터 하나당 한화로 4천억 정도씩 들어갔습니다.
<yemharc> 건물 건설비용까지 해서요
<razGon_web> 대단합니다.
<yemharc> 근데 일반PC라고해서 돈이 안 들어간건 아니에요
<razGon_web> 제말은 저기 한식재단 홈피를 제작하는 거라면 얼마 안들겠거려니 생각한겁니다.
<razGon_web> 물론 그러겠죠.ㅎ
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> .....그거 까놓고 천만원이면 남아돕니다
<razGon_web> 대량화했을때 금액의 엄청난 다운이 있을거다라고 생각합니다.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 뭐 공무원들끼리 주고 받고라면 얼마 안되겠지만요.
<yemharc> 당장에 라즈베리파이 360개 클러스터 연결해주면 슈퍼컴퓨터급 성능이 나와요
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> 파이 360개ㅔ...ㅋ
<yemharc> 실제 페북은 암코어 100개짜리 집어넣고 서버로 돌리고 있고요
<yemharc> 비쌀거 같죠?
<yemharc> 360x4만 해보면
<yemharc> 별거 없어요
<yemharc> 동일성능 연산 가능한 하이엔드 서버 사려면 몇십억은 되니까요
<yemharc> 유지비 차이도 0 한두개 정도 차이나고요
<yemharc> 다만 안정성/신뢰성에서 차이가 꽤 나는거죠
<yemharc> (애초에 그렇게 쓰라고 만든게 아닌데......) 같은?
<razGon_web> 제가 예전에 보여드린 페이지요. 실제로 효용성이 있을까요?
<razGon_web> http://storymate.net/~wbstory/tc/wbstory/200
<yemharc> diskless 시스템은 소프트웨어가 중요합니다
<razGon_web> 지금 있는 병원 계약이 끝나면 컴퓨터 새로 맞출 타임이 되는데. 그때 이런식의 시스템을 쓰는건 어떤가 해서요,
<yemharc> 다른거 이전에 서버에서 모든걸 처리해줘야 하는데 저런 diskless 시스템에 맞춰 설계된 프로그램이 거의 없어요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 뭣보다 VNC는 이러니저러니 해도 느리거든요
<razGon_web> 어짜피 속도는 내부네트웍이라 상관없죠.
<yemharc> 아뇨 VNC연결 자체가 느려요
<yemharc> 네트워크랑 상관없이요
<razGon_web> 단말기는 라즈베리파이나 혹은 ebuntu같은 것으로요.ㅎ
<yemharc> VNC가 나온지 상당히 오래된 놈이고 애초에 고속 네트워크에 대응해서 만들어진게 아니거든요
<yemharc> 그걸 보완한게 RDP라는 녀석이고요
<razGon_web> 그리고 vnc를 하는게 아니라
<razGon_web> 하나의 컴이 여러 클라이언트를 분할해서 작동시키는 겁니다.
<razGon_web> vnc의 원격과는 조금다릅니다만.
<yemharc> 아뇨 바로 그 부분인데요
<yemharc> 그걸 병원관리에 사용하려고 하시는거잖아요?
<razGon_web> 아. 그런가요? 제가 잘못이해 하는 부분인가보군요.
<yemharc> 그럼 병원관리 프로그램이 그런 분산네트워크 환경에 맞춰 설계가 되어 있는가가 중요한거죠
<yemharc> 데이터는 서버에 저장될거잖아요?
<razGon_web> 예 제가 구조를 보니 제 진료컴이 sql서버고요. 나머지 접수와 물리치료실이 단말기 역할을 합니다.
<yemharc> 근데 병원관리 프로그램이 설사 리눅스 버전이 있다고 해도 제 생각엔 로컬머신 저장이 기본일거라 생각하거든요
<yemharc> NFS로 연결한다고 하면 어찌 될거같긴 한데, 이게 정말 의도한대로 돌아갈지 확실하게 보장을 못하는 상황이니까요
<razGon_web> 다음에 만들때는 ebuntu단말기를 각기 접수와 물치실에 진료컴은 서버랑 직연결 혹은 단말 연결 시키려구요.
<yemharc> 음
<razGon_web> 단말기는 노트북같은 사양이 좀있는 것으로 하고요.
<yemharc> 이거 ARM 피시 정말 깔끔하게 완성해야되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 성능만 나오면 가보려구요.
<yemharc> 지금 회사에서 암 서버랑 개인피시 둘 다 제작중이거든요
<yemharc> 어.....성능은 어지간한 넷북보다 좋습니다
<razGon_web> AMD의 옥타코어 혹은 i7같은 것으로 중앙서버를 쓰고요
<yemharc> 다만 지금 스펙대로라면 양산 들어가도 20만원 근처가 될거같긴 해요
<razGon_web> 나머지를 단말기화시키는 거죠.
<razGon_web> 오호~!
<yemharc> 지금 테스트보드 제작한거 가격이 대략 40만원 근처인걸 고려하면
<yemharc> 대량양산으로 찍어내서 절반이 된다고 해도 18~20은 되지 않을까 싶네요
<razGon_web> 일단 한데는 찜입니다.
<razGon_web> 한대는 찜입니다.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 집에 HTPC로 써야 하거든요.
<yemharc> 여튼 그건 완성되면 알려드릴게요
<yemharc> 아마 안정화에 뭐에 진행하다 보면 천상 내년 초는 되야 할거같거든요
<razGon_web> 뭐 상관없습니다. 급할것은 없고요.
<razGon_web> 병원 컴교체시기도 내년 말 혹은 내후년 보고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 근데 일단 다른건 둘째치고
<yemharc> 확실히 요게 잘 돌아가 준다면 각 시설들의 컴퓨터 유지비용이 획기적으로 줄어들긴 할거에요
<yemharc> 전력소모도 기존PC 대비 거의 1/10은 보장하니까요
<yemharc> (이것도 상당히 낮게 잡은거고요)
<razGon_web> 제가 보는 게 그겁니다.
<razGon_web> 쓸데없이 전기를 idle상태에서도 30-40와트씩 먹을필요는 없죠.
<razGon_web> 거기에 컴교체 비용하면 아무리 싸게 잡아도 30만원이상드는데. 물론 잘하면 20만원대도 가능합니다만.
<razGon_web> 이래저래쓰면 30만원듭니다.
<razGon_web> 바이러스 관리가 힘들죠.
<yemharc> 뭐 리눅스면 바이러스는 별 문제 없죠
<yemharc> 되려 그걸 바이러스 걸리게 하는 직원이 있다면 저희 회사로 연결좀 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> yemharc: ㅎㅎ 잘못된 생각입니다 :)
<yemharc> cai_: 컴퓨터와 관련없는 사람이 리눅스를 바이러스에 감염시킬 수 있다고는 생각되지 않는데요
<cai_> 리눅스를 사용조차 못하기 때문이겠죠..아마도..
<yemharc> (리눅스에도 바이러스 있습니다)
<cai_> 컴퓨터와 관련이 없는사람이라면..
<yemharc> 직업적 관련이 아니라, 말 그대로 컴퓨터 기술에 대해서는 모르는 사람을 말하는거에요
<cai_> 사실 파이어폭스같은 웹브라우져를 사용하는것만으로도 감염될 수 있는걸요 (특정 페이지 접근)
<yemharc> 단순히 동영상 보고 웹서핑 한다고 해서 컴퓨터와 관련이 있다고 보기는 힘들죠
<cai_> 실례로 모의 공격을 했었던적두 있구요
<yemharc> 웹쪽으로 들어오는건 사실 막기 쉬워요
<cai_> 단지 윈도우쪽보단 drive-by exploit 이 적은건 사실이지만 충분히 가능합니다
<cai_> ..?
<cai_> 어떤식으로 쉽죠?
<yemharc> 그리고 뭘 손대기 이전에 이미 앱아머 같은놈도 돌아가고 있고요
<cai_> 아 물론 그런 설정을 해둔 상태라면 얘기가 달라집니다만
<cai_> 그건 사실 윈도우도 마찬가지죠
<yemharc> 윈도는 직접적 공격보단 액티브액스가.........
<cai_> 아뇨 액티브 액스 아니라도
<cai_> IE/FF/chrome/flash 같이
<cai_> 누구나 쓰는 어플을 상대로
<cai_> exploit을 작성하죠
<cai_> 액티브 액스는 국내사용자 공격할때밖에 유용하지 않으니까요
<yemharc> 브라우저 타깃 공격이야말로 앱아머 하나면 끝이죠
<cai_> 그리고 정품 OS를 쓰지 않아 업데이트를 제대로 받지 못하는 사용자수가 매우 많으므로
<cai_> 그렇진 않아요
<cai_> ㅎㅎ 세상에 완벽한 방어는 없으니까요..
<yemharc> 당연히 언제나 공격이 유리합니다
<cai_> 확실히 흔한 공격을 막을수있음엔 분명하지만 결과적으로 완벽한 방어법은 없는셈이죠
<yemharc> 눈에 안 보이는 벽에서 구멍을 찾아야 할 판이니까요
<yemharc> 그래서 사파리는 언제나...... (먼산)
<cai_> 그리고 생각보다 apparmor 설정을 제대로 못하는 사람들이 엄청 많답니다 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<yemharc> 보통 모르죠 (...)
<cai_> 네.. 존재조차도 모르는 분들이 더 많구요..ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사실 저도 귀찮아서 설치만 하고 안건들.........
<yemharc> (내 머신에 뭐가 있다고 공격하겠어) 같은 마인드도 사실 철철 흘러넘치고요 (외면)
<cai_> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아무튼 제가 생각하는 부분은  병원에서 남아도는 자원들이 많거든요. 그것의 효율성을 높이려는 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 접수컴에 하드는 무쟈게 남아돕니다.
<razGon_web> cpu점유율도 그리 높지 않고요.
<razGon_web> 근데 이거 없으면 안됩니다. 그리고 몇년지나면 교체해줘야 합니다.
<razGon_web> 전기야 많이 먹는 정도는 아니겠지만요. 그래도 이건 아니라는 생각이 들어서요.
<razGon_web> 그런게 저에게 2대있습니다.
<razGon_web> 물론 얼마 차이는 없겠지만요. 제가 생각하는 것은
<razGon_web> 이것에 제 서버랑 통합시키는 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 지금 있는 서버랑 연동되게하고요.
<razGon_web> 지금 서버는 백업서버. 새로 만들어진 서버는 중앙서버. 그렇게 하면 남는 자원을 좀더 원활하게 돌릴수 잇지 않나싶습니다.
<razGon_web> 일단은 전기절약. 단말기 교체의 용이성.
<razGon_web> 그리고 한가지. 간과 못하는게. 발열입니다.
<razGon_web> 접수자리 앞 아래에 컴이 있는데요. 겨울에 따뜻하답니다.
<razGon_web> 의외로 기기들이 많아서 발열이 많습니다. 프린터에 팩스에.
<razGon_web> 저야 적은 차이겠지만, 큰병원 같은 경우는 이런 부분에 드는 비용의 획기적인 절감효과가 있을겁니다.
<yemharc> 실제 데이터센터 발열을 모아서 난방을 하는 시스템도 시험가동 되고 있어요
<razGon_web> 기본적으로 30병상이하의 소규모 의원에도 컴이 5대이상은 들어간다고 하니깐요.
<razGon_web> 난방뿐만 아니라 기류차이를 이용해서 냉방은 아니여도 쿨링도 가능할 겁니다.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 물론 구두쇠 제친구는 컴 3대로쫑.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 최근 병원의 흐름이 의사들이 동업을 통한 규모가 확장된 병원을 개원하게 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 그런경우 기본 컴은 10대 이상 들어가죠.
<razGon_web> 이부분에서 구성을 서버컴으로 만들고 구성하면 괜찮을 거 같습니다만,,,, 물론 상상속입니다. 현실은 어려운게 있겠지요.
<razGon_web> 막말로 라즈베리파이 360개 모으면.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 단체구매할경우에는 가격이 많이 깎이겠죠.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 하긴 10대정도는 그리 많이 깎이진 않겠군요.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요~오
<JSTae76> Seony, 이제 오셨군요!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Seony, 넵
<JSTae76> 스티브 잡스 추모 한정판, 맥프레가 1373만원에 올랐다고합니다
<JSTae76> 'http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20121007033035'
<JSTae76> Apple에서의 제품은 아니라고 하는군요.. 블랙에 Apple 로고에는 스티브 잡스의 실루엣이 보이면 맥북 하단에 스티브 잡스가 했던 몇 몇 격언(?)이 새겨져있답ㄴ디ㅏ
<Seony> 19살짜리가 너무 돈을 밝히는군요..
<yemharc> 뭐, 자선경매에 내놓은거니 그러려니 하긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 하단 글귀는 괜찮네요
<yemharc> 잡스 실루엣은 좀 에러같지만......
<JSTae76> 전 글귀가 어떤식으로 새겨진지는 모르지만 조금 에러라고 생각하는;;
<yemharc> 맥북 하단에 음각으로 새겼겠죠
<yemharc> 지저분하게 안 보이려면 음각한 다음 다른걸로 채워서 상각처리 했을수도 있고
<Seony> 저런걸 만들었다는 것 자체가 에러... 고장나면 워런티 누가 책임질거에요..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 현실적인 이유로군요
<yemharc> 뭐, 돈많은 사람들이면 문제없죠
<JSTae76> Seony, 으잌..생각치도못했습니다!
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 맥북프로는 제 생각 이상으로 하드한 작업도 잘 돌아가는군요
<yemharc> 설마하니 블레이드앤 소울이 풀옵으로 깔끔하게 돌아갈줄은 몰랐습니다
<yemharc> 그래픽카드가 딸려서 옵션을 꽤 깎아야 한다고 생각했는데 말이죠
<JSTae76> yemharc: 호..그런가요;
<yemharc> 이제 선더볼트 외장 CPU랑 그래픽카드만 나오면 되는데.......
<JSTae76> yemharc: 핰..
<JSTae76> 소프트웨어의 최소 사양 / 권장 사양은 어떤식으로 계산(?)하나요
<yemharc> 외장 그래픽카드는 이미 있긴 한데
<yemharc> 그거야 "돌려봐야" 알죠
<yemharc> (......)
<JSTae76> 심심해서 개발하기 시작한 OS가 완성되면 최소사양을 재려고하는데..
<JSTae76> 그런가요..
<yemharc> 신급 프로그래머라고 눈 앞에 전자 흐름이 보이는건 아니에요 (....)
<yemharc> 그냥 대충 그 동안의 경험으로 "이정도겠구만" 하는거죠
<JSTae76> yemharc: 그..그렇군요;;
<JSTae76> 계산하는 프로그램이 있을거라 생각했는데..쩝
<yemharc> 애초에 버그가 정말 때려잡을 수 있는 벌레로 눈 앞에 보이면 얼마나 행복하겠어요 (.................)
<JSTae76> 전 OS를 제외한 대형 프로젝트를 해본 적이 없어서 그런지 버그는 눈 앞에서 안 보였으면 하는 바램이 있네요..ㅋㅋ 프로그래밍은 꽃은 '버그' (는 곧 디버깅..) (그 다음으로는 시스템 프로그래밍..)
<DarkCircle_> 프로그래밍의 꽃은 버그나 시스템 프로그래밍보단 컴파일러죠
<JSTae76> DarkCircle_: 으잌..그런가요
<DarkCircle_> 모든 기술이 집약되는 ...
<JSTae76> 아아
<JSTae76> 그 뜻이군요
<DarkCircle_> OS는 시스템 콜, 메모리 관리, 프로세스 관리 정도 하면 되고
<JSTae76> DarkCircle_: 넵맞아요
<DarkCircle_> 드라이버는 OS에서 제공하는 시스템 콜을 가지고 로우레벨에 시그널을 전달하거나 해석해서 값의 형태로 OS에 넘겨주고요
<DarkCircle_> OS랑 드라이버류를 프로그래밍의 꽃이라 하기엔 좀 곤란
<JSTae76> DarkCircle_: 전 OS / Driver를 프로그래밍의 꽃이라고 표현 한적은 없는데요;;
<yemharc> 우어......
<yemharc> 갑자기 루트가 풀리더니 애가 미쳤다;;
<JSTae76> Seony: Apple Mac OS X 10.8 (산사자)의 첫 업데이트 10.8.2의 추가 업데이트가 출시되었다고 합니다.. 혹시 산사자를 사용중이시라면 앱 스토어에서 업데이트를 확인해보세요!
<JSTae76> yemharc: ?
<yemharc> 1082면 꽤 된건데요
<JSTae76> yemharc: 넵.. 그 이후의 추가 업데이트가 또 출시되었습니다
<yemharc> 어디서 나온 소식인가요
<JSTae76> yemharc: OS X v10.8.2 추가 업데이트 1.0
<yemharc> 업데이트 내역은 없는데
<DarkCircle_> 추가 업데이트도 나온게 꽤 오래된거 같은데
<DarkCircle_> ...
<yemharc> 지금 패치넘버가 12C60인데
<yemharc> 그 이후로 나온게 있나.......
<JSTae76> Mail 버그 수정, Safari 기능 추가(?), 64GB RAM 이상의 컴퓨터에서 시동 불가 해결
<DarkCircle_> 딱히 중요하지 않은 문제들이네요
<DarkCircle_> 맥 쓰는 사람중에 64기가 이상 쓰는 사람들 있나
<DarkCircle_> 하긴 기업체에선 쓰기야 하겠지 ..
<yemharc> 그거면 이미 된거네요
<yemharc> 좀 예전꺼
<DarkCircle_> 이런말 하면 좀 뭐한데
<DarkCircle_> 저 문제들은 마이너한 것들
<JSTae76> 뒷북이였네요..쩝
<JSTae76> DarkCircle_: 음음..맞아요
<DarkCircle_> 뒷북이고 아니고보단
<DarkCircle_> 그냥 자기네들 기분에 업뎃?!
<JSTae76> DarkCircle_: ..아뇨아뇨, Yemharc님한테 말한건데..태깅을 안했더니.
<DarkCircle_> 솔직히 가상머신에 동작하게 OS를 만들면 사고 싶은데
<JSTae76> DarkCircle_: OS X요?
<DarkCircle_> (맥 OS는 돈주고 사는 운영체제에 비하면 무지 싼 편임.)
<DarkCircle_> 그쵸
<DarkCircle_> OS2 warp 볼 적만 해도 10만원이 넘었던걸로 기억하는데
<yemharc> 그럴바에야 해킨을 쓰죠
<DarkCircle_> 해킨 쓰면서 안되는거 가지고 마음고생 하는것보단 낫죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 정식으로 지원해주면 2배 아니라 3배의 값을 지불할 수도 있고 그만큼 가치도 있고 ..
<DarkCircle_> 지금 마운틴 라이언이 24000원밖에 안하거든요
<DarkCircle_> 세상에 운영체제를 이런 똥값에 파는 회사가 어딨 =3
<DarkCircle_> (아 물론 장비에 그 비용이 다 들어가긴 하지만)
<DarkCircle_> 윈도우즈 7 UK 구매비용이 32만원이라는 점을 감안하면 "졸라" 싼거죠
<razGon_web> markers: hi`!
<markers> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2011> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<markers> 오늘 졸업시험치는데 걱정이네요 예전에 배운거 하나도 모르는데 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그냥 체득하신대로 하심이...
<razGon_web> 저도 의대다닐때는 공부 못했는데. 나중에 실전가니 집중이되더군요.
<razGon_web> 의대때는 내가 왜이러나 했는데. 전공의때 제가 모르면 환자가 강을 건널려고 채비하시기 때문에....
<razGon_web> 제가 지식은 없어도 자료 모아놓은게 많아서 여러 자료들 보면서 환자에 대한 공부를 많이 했습니다.
<razGon_web> 지금의 의대교육은 조금은 바뀌어야 된다고 생각하는 1인입니다. 약간은 실전적으로 변경되야 된다는.
<razGon_web> 이건 군대훈련과 실전과의 차이가 너무커요.
<markers> 역시 무엇이든 공부할려면 실전이 겸비가 되어야겟지요 ;;
<DarkCircle_> 여러 환자를 볼 수록 더 좋지 않나요?
<razGon_web> 군대훈련중. 테크닉 훈련은 졸라 하면서. 기본 체력훈련은 0
<razGon_web> 환자를 볼때 자신만의 플로우 차트가 필요합니다.
<razGon_web> 환자의 비구조적인 데이터를 받아들여서 그것의 연관성을 찾고 부족한 부분은 질문해서 맞춰야 합니다.
<DarkCircle_> 의사분들이 받아들이는 정규화 데이터의 형식이 조금씩 다른가보죠?
<DarkCircle_> 관심도라든가  어떤걸 먼저 본다든가 ..
<DarkCircle_> 필요없는 정보는 없겠지만
<razGon_web> 조금씩다르죠.
<DarkCircle_> 주로 찾아오는 환자의 질병 유형도 병원마다 다를테고
<DarkCircle_> 그렇게 병원이 오래될수록 특정질병에 대해 전문이 되는 ..
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 허리 전문병원에 의사는 다리가 아프다고 하면 허리통증으로 보는 경우가 허다합니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 문제는 전문병원에 전문의가 전문이 아닐수도 있다는.
<DarkCircle_> 허리통증이 다리아픈게 영향을 미칠수도 있는 ?
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 그런경우 있쟎아요?
<razGon_web> 아이러니컬하지만, 의사가 보는 환자의 문제가 환자의 본인의 문제가 있습니다.
<DarkCircle_> 척추가 틀어져서 다리 한쪽에 힘이 더 가해진다거나 ..
<razGon_web> 아닌경우도 많죠.
<DarkCircle_> 네 그쵸 하도 케바케라서 ..
<razGon_web> 실제로 제 경험상 허리쪽의 문제보다는 햄스트링 근육의 문제가 많더군요.
<razGon_web> 물론 그것도 허리쪽의 문제도 관여는 되지만, 엄연히 다른 부분이라고 보는 견해입니다.
<razGon_web> 또한 무릎 문제인데. 허리문제로 가볍게 치부하는 경우도 다반사구요.
<razGon_web> 정말 잘못된거에 하나인데. 무릎 연골 나갔다고 연골주사에만 의존하지 말라는 것입니다.
<razGon_web> 실제로는 무릎 연골의 문제가 아니라 둘러싼 다른 인대의 문제도 있고요.
<razGon_web> 뭐 이야기 가 다른데로 흘렀습니다만,
<razGon_web> 작금의 의학교육은 의대공부는 괜찮은 편이나 의사전공의 수련은 문제가 많습니다.
<razGon_web> 1. 응급실에 전문의 필수배치 문제.
<razGon_web> 말도 안되는 겁니다.
<yemharc> 인체는 사이드이펙트가 쩔어줍니다 (...)
<razGon_web> 물론 의료가 최선이 가장 좋지만, 사회적인 재화의 한정으로 적절히 배분해줘야 합니다.
<razGon_web> 의사가 공공적인 성격을 띄고 있지만, 사람입니다. 근데 의사의 인권은?
<razGon_web> 전문의가 낮에 진료 보는데. 밤에도 배치되면. 그는 사람인지...아니면 노예인지요?
<razGon_web> 골든타임보고 외상센터 교수보면서 멋지다고 하지만, 현실속의 그는?
<razGon_web> 투하트 조재현의 가정은?
<razGon_web> 아내는 아이들 데리고 캐나다로.....
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 옛날부터 항상 있던 딜레마죠
<yemharc> 그래서 "의사는 돈을 잘 버는게 아니라 잘 모으는 거다"라는 우스개 소리도 있고......
<razGon_web> 정답..
<razGon_web> 저는 그래서 딸만 둘을 낳았습니다.
<razGon_web> 의사 마누라 시키려구요.
<razGon_web> 뭐 또 이야기가 밖으로 흘렀습니다.
<razGon_web> 2. 전공의의 진료실 출입문제.
<razGon_web> 특히 산부인과의 외래 출입문제가 문제입니다.
<razGon_web> 배우는 전공의지만, 그사람도 의사인데. 출입금지라니....
<yemharc> 허어.....
<razGon_web> 3. 실제로 보는 환자의 공부와 수련받고 나와서 하는 공부가 다르다.
<yemharc> 출입금지도 당하나요
<yemharc> 딱히 통제구역도 아닐건데......
<razGon_web> 불행중다행인게
<razGon_web> 분만할 병원이 턱없이 부족하다는 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 그래서 출입시켜야지만 당신도 않좋아지는거 돌봐 준다하고 넘어간다고 하더군요. 그래도 분만시에는 없었으면 한다고 이야기 하더군요.
<razGon_web> 산모의 인권이라나?
<yemharc> .......
<razGon_web> 3.번의 경우는 산부인과의 경우가 또 대표적인데요.
<yemharc> 그놈의 인권.......
<razGon_web> 산부인과 의사들 중에 분만을 하는 혹은 부인과 진료를 보는 의사는 10중 1명입니다.
<razGon_web> 나머지는 피부와 성형....
<yemharc> 엉......
<yemharc> 산부인과인데 피부랑 성형이 관련이 있나요
<razGon_web> 솔직히 아프고 병든 환자 고치라고 했는데. 먹고살이가 안되니 그족으로 하죠.
<yemharc> 아항ㅇ
<razGon_web> 제말은 배운것과 써먹는게 다르다는 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 물론 다를수도 있으나 한두명의 경우고 나머지는 진료할수 있게 해야죠.
<razGon_web> 흉부외과 전국에서 1년에 나오는 전공의 수는? 작년에 두명입니다.
<razGon_web> 결핵과 전국에 2명
<yemharc> 그럼 부족한 인력은 어디서 충당하는건가요
<yemharc> 기존에 있던 다른 전공의를 앉히는거에요?
<yemharc> 다른 전공을 한*
<razGon_web_> 이어서요.
<razGon_web_> 문제는 이 PA시라는 분이 의사행세를 하신다는 겁니다.
<razGon_web_> 물론 스킬은 좋으나 그쪽일만 몇년하셨으니요.
<autowiz2011> http://mittens.springnote.com/pages/74074
<autowiz2011> 어라 이게 아닌데
<razGon_web_> 그래도 정규적인 교육이 없어서 환자에 치료에는 문제가 있죠.
<DarkCircle_> 막말로 다 성형외과 하는 이유가 거기에 (...)
<razGon_web_> 그거 할말 많습니다.
<DarkCircle_> 강남가면 건물 하나에 성형외과만 다섯개?
<DarkCircle_> 건물 하나입니다. 건물 하나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web_> 성형외과를 하는 이유는 3가지.
<razGon_web_> 1. 돈많이 번다.
<autowiz2011> <yemharc>다른 전공을 한*
<autowiz2011> - razGon_web_ joined
<autowiz2011> <razGon_web_>이어서요.
<razGon_web_> 실제로 의료보험으로 수입을 잡으면요. 대략 의사가 한달에 700-800법니다. 세금제하고요.
<autowiz2011> 아까 이야기가 요로코롬 짤렸는뎅...
<razGon_web_> 제 화면에서는 PA이야기 까지 했습니다.
<razGon_web_> 그러면 다시 이야기 하겠습니다.
<DarkCircle_> 결핵과가 전국에 2명밖에 없어서 다른 전공의를 앉힌다
<DarkCircle_> 그 얘기죠
<razGon_web_> 결핵과는 그럴필요없습니다. 왜? 결핵환자는 호흡기 내과에서 대처 충당이됩니다.
<DarkCircle_> 호흡기 내과의 서브전공이군요
<razGon_web_> 예전에는 결핵환자가 너무너무 많아서 전문적으로 보는 과가 있었습니다만, 지금은 그렇게 필요없습니다.
<razGon_web_> 아니요. 별개의 과입니다. 단, 보는 환자군이 겹치죠.
<DarkCircle_> 마치 컴퓨터공학 하면 DB고 그 아래에 데이터 엔지니어링이 있듯이
<DarkCircle_> -0-
<razGon_web_> 이런경우 역량이 줄어듭니다.
<razGon_web_> 뭐 그래도 상관없죠.
<DarkCircle_> 음
<DarkCircle_> 아
<DarkCircle_> 이거 여쭤보려고 했는데
<DarkCircle_> 예전에 투베르쿨린 맞은 자리가
<razGon_web_> 그래서 일반병원에서 결핵과는 보기 힘듭니다. 광주광역시도 결핵과는 1개 병원에만 있습니다.
<DarkCircle_> 켈로이드성 피부 때문에 벌겋게 부풀어 올랐는데
<razGon_web_> 켈로이드세요? ㅎㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle_> 이거 계속 주사처리 해야 하는건가요 ? _ㅡ_
<DarkCircle_> 피부과에 갔더니 방법 없다더군요 계속 약 찔러넣는 ..
<razGon_web_> 그게 가장일반적인 방법이죠.
<DarkCircle_> 절단은 안되나 _ㅡ_
<DarkCircle_> ...어차피 항체 있는데
<razGon_web_> 제가 성형외과에 파견나갔을때 관심있었던게 화상이나 수상에 대한 이야기 인데요.
<DarkCircle_> 수상은 무엇인가요?
<razGon_web_> 켈로이드의 특성은 재생과정의 오버때문입니다.
<razGon_web_> 아. wound요. 상처요.
<DarkCircle_> 세포가 죽고 사는게 수가 맞아야 하는데
<DarkCircle_> 세포가 오히려 암처럼 퍼진거군요
<DarkCircle_> 근데 암처럼 무한증식이 아니라 증식 되다가 만 상태?
<razGon_web_> 예 죽은뒤에 그부분이 과증식되는 체질이 켈로이드입니다.
<razGon_web_> 암하고는 다르구요.
<DarkCircle_> 그래서 깊은 상처 부분에 자꾸 살이 올라오는거군요 ㄱ-;
<razGon_web_> 그게 콜라겐 형성의 과생성때문이라고 하더군요.
<razGon_web_> 옙
<DarkCircle_> 그런 부분이 왼쪽 팔에 두군데 있습니다.  어께랑 팔꿈치 ㄱ-
<Seony> 워킹데드 새로운 시즌이 드디어 다음 주에!!!
<razGon_web_> 약을 찌르는 것은 1. 염증반응을 줄이고. 2. 그부위에 위축을 주도하기 위해서 입니다.
<DarkCircle_> 팔꿈치야 별로 눈에 안띄니까 신경 안쓰는데 어께쪽은 너무 많이 나와서 ..
<razGon_web_> 흠.. 여러가지 방법이 있습니다만, 지금까지 키는 없더군요.,
<razGon_web_> 잠시 환자요.
<Seony> 애플에서, 코드를 분리할 수 있는 하이브리드 샘이솟아 리오레이비 블투 이어폰 특허를 출원했다고하네요...
<Seony> http://appleinsider.com/articles/12/10/04/apple-looking-into-hybrid-wireless-headphones-for-active-users
<DarkCircle_> 붙여서 연결할땐 유선이고 떨어지면 블투인가보네요
<Seony> 네. 그런 것 같아요
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 하긴 요새 블투 칩이 손톱만해서 충분히 가능할듯 싶네요
<DarkCircle_> 저기 402랑 404부분을 얼마나 작게 만드느냐가 관건이긴 할텐데
<DarkCircle_> 제조사가 죽어날듯 싶긴 하네요
<DarkCircle_> 근데 전원은 이어폰 플러그에서 끌어올듯 ..
<DarkCircle_> 4극짜리가 생겨날 듯 싶기도 하구요
<Seony> 외계인 402랑 404 고문하는 중이니까 금방 나올 거에요
<DarkCircle_> 적어도 VDD랑 GRD가 있어야 하고 L+ R+ 이 있어야 하니까요 .
<markers> 아직 우분투 10월 정기 세미나 안 정해졋죠?
<yemharc> 매월 마지막주 토요일요
<markers> 장소가 아직 미정이지요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 조만간 공지 뜰거에요
<markers> 기다려지네요 ㅋㅋ
<ravenhood> hi
<AP> 야호!
<ravenhood> hi AP
<ravenhood> how are you
<AP> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ravenhood> I just recorded a cover version for Gangnam Style on guitar.
<ravenhood> soundcloud.com/ravenhood/gangnam-style-by-psy-cover
<ravenhood> http://soundcloud.com/ravenhood/gangnam-style-by-psy-cover
<ravenhood> here it is
<ravenhood> its just me an my guitar, recorded at home in pretty bad conditions
<AP> wow! guitar style!!
<monos> 하이요
<ravenhood> hi
<monos> ravenhood: 님
<ravenhood> how are you monos?
<monos> ravenhood: 님 혹시 윈도우에서 저장한 문서 리눅스에서 로드하니 글씨가 다 깨져요
<ravenhood> monos, I just did a cover for gangnam style on guitar, http://soundcloud.com/ravenhood/gangnam-style-by-psy-cover
<acooda> -_-;;
<acooda> monos: 인코딩 문제일거에요
<acooda> 리눅스에서 보는 프로그램 어떤거 사용하세요?
<ravenhood> did you listen to my link?
<acooda> i dont like psy ;)
<monos> acooda: 지에디터에요
<monos> 윈도우에서 메모장으로 저장했는걸 지에디터로 로드 하니 다 깨져서 볼수가 없어요
<ravenhood> acooda my version is acoustic
<ravenhood> tell me what you think
<acooda> 제일 쉬운방법은 지에디터에 있는지 모르겠는데, 거기 인코딩 옵션이 있어요
<ravenhood> I did a cover for g-dragon also
<acooda> 메뉴에 있을듯 'ㅡ';
<ravenhood> http://soundcloud.com/ravenhood/that-xx-xx-by-g-dragon-cover
<ravenhood> heres a cover i did for g-dragon
<acooda> i dont like bigbang, too
<ravenhood> listen to my version
<ravenhood> its pretty cool
<ravenhood> what do you like acooda
<acooda> um..
<acooda> i dont like music
<ravenhood> ok ok
<acooda> i love aoi-sora
<monos> acooda:  인코딩 옵션을 못찾겠어요 acooda 님은 어떤 문서뷰어 프로그램쓰세요?
<acooda> monos: http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=20185
<acooda> 어지간한 에디터들 인코딩 옵션 다 있을텐데 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> 저같은 경우는 kde사용자라 kate, kwirte 이런거 사용해요
<monos> acooda: 다른이름으로 저장하니 사용가능한 인코딩 나오는데요..?
<monos> EUC-KR . ISO-2022-KR . JOHAB. UHC 4가지네요
<monos> 이중에 어떤걸 선택해야 하나요?
<acooda> 하나씩 해보세요 'ㅡ';
<Seony> 아직 안주무시는 분들이... ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> 하이요
<acooda> 윈도우 노트패드에서 저장한 문서는 euc-kr로 불러드리면 될거에요
<acooda> cp949나 'ㅡ';;
<monos> acooda: cp949는 없고 다른건 4가지 다 해봤는데 여전히 다 깨지네요
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;;
<acooda> euc-kr로 불러와도 깨지면 뭐가 문젤까요 'ㅡ';
<Seony> 프리젠테이션에서 무슨 말 할지 고민하는 것도 일이군요..
<acooda> 해본적이 없는 1인;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 오늘 프로젝트 1차 프레젠테이션이 있어서요...
<monos> Seony: 님 혹시 윈도우메모장으로 저장한 파일을 리눅스 지에디터로 볼려고 하는데
<monos> 글씨가 다 깨져서 볼수가 없는데 해결방법이 없을까요?
<Seony> 글쎄요. 윈도우를 안써서 잘 모르겠습니다.
<acooda> monos: http://starsol.tistory.com/entry/%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC-gedit-%ED%95%9C%EA%B8%80-%EA%B9%A8%EC%A7%88-%EB%95%8C
<Seony> 그 파일을 일단 윈도우로 가져가셔서, 윈도우에서는 잘 읽혀지는지 확인하시고, 잘 읽히면 그걸 윈도우에서 다른 포맷으로 바꿔서 저장하시면 될 것 같은데요
<monos> acooda: 님 우분투가 아니라서 gconf-editor가 없나봐요
<monos> 민트리눅스 마야 인데요
<monos> 우분투랑 똑같다고 했는데 안되네요
<acooda> 음...
<acooda> 그 파일 윈도우 에디터로 잘 보이는거죠 ?
<monos> 네
<monos> 윈도우 7에선 잘 보였는거에요
<monos> 지금은 윈도우컴퓨터가 없어서
<acooda> ㅇㅇ;
<monos> 테스트는 못하지만
<monos> 오늘 까지 본 텍스트 문서에요
<acooda> 다른 프로그램 설치 가능하시죠?
<monos> 프로그램이 있다면 가능해요
<acooda> 우분투에서 쓸만한 에디터를 잘 몰라서, kate 한번 설치해보세요
<acooda> sudo apt-get install kate
<acooda> 아마 지에디터랑 크게 다르지 않을텐데, 왜 깨져서 나오는지 잘 모르겠네요
<acooda> 정 안되면 오피스류의 프로그램으로 보시는것도...
<monos> kate 설치중이요
<monos> 오래 걸리네요
<acooda> 네 qt용 어플이라 이것저것 많이 설치될거에요;;
<monos> kate론 잘 나오네요
<acooda> 그럼 gedit도 별 문제 없을텐데 제가 사용을 하지 않는 프로그램이라 잘 모르겠네요;;
<monos> acooda: 님 kate가 전부 근데 영어에요
<acooda> 음 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> 어떻게 한글로 바꾸더라 'ㅡ';;;;;;;;;
<ravenhood> :P
<ravenhood> hi Seony
<Seony> Hi
<monos> 하이요
<Seony> ravenhood, preparing a project presentation
<ravenhood> what kind of presentation?
<Seony> it's a creating website project. I'll talk about how I've organized.
<ravenhood> Good luck
<Seony> Thanks. :)
<ravenhood> i just recorded a cover version of gangnam style on my guitar
<ravenhood> do you want to listen?
<acooda> 서니님께서는 사이트 만드는 일 하시는거에요 'ㅡ'?
<Seony> yea sure.
<Seony> acooda: 당장 쉽게 밥 벌어먹고 살 수 있는게 그거뿐이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 홈페이지 만드는일인가요?
<ravenhood> Seony, http://soundcloud.com/ravenhood/gangnam-style-by-psy-cover
<ravenhood> its instrumental
<ravenhood> tell me how you like it
<acooda> 요즘 node에 입문했는데 골치가 여간 아픈게 아니네요 ㅠ
<ravenhood> ^_^
<Seony> acooda: server side로는 어떤 언어 쓰세요?
<Seony> ravenhood: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-lb-6bKpt4
<acooda> php만 사용하다가 요즘 node에 푹 빠져서요.
<Seony> 오... php 쓰시는군요. 종종 질문 좀... ㅎㅎ
<acooda> node.js를 실무에서 사용하는 케이스를 본적이 없어서 이걸 계속 해야되나 고민도..
<ravenhood> Seony nice
<ravenhood> did you hear my?
<Seony> 지금은 없지만, 아무래도 서버사이드니만큼 전망이 있을거라고 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ravenhood: I love it.
<acooda> node.js 이게 편해서 php보단 이쪽으로 전향해볼라고요 'ㅡ';;
<Seony> Try to upload it to Youtube.
<Seony> 음... 저는 자바스크립트는 쥐약이라... ㅎㅎ
<ravenhood> thanks Seony
<ravenhood> I also made a cover for g-dragon
<ravenhood> http://soundcloud.com/ravenhood/that-xx-xx-by-g-dragon-cover
<acooda> 자바스크립이라 오히려 전향하기 쉬울줄 알았는데 쉽지가 않네요ㅠ
<Seony> 근데 node.js로 디비까지 제어가 가능한가요?
<acooda> 네
<acooda> mysql같은 경우 네이티브 드라이버까지 다 있는거 같더라고요
<acooda> 근대 node.js에선 mysql류의 디비는 잘 사용하지 않는거 같에서
<Seony> 아... 그 뭐더라... 몽고인가...
<acooda> 이번기회에 nosql도 같이 입문해봤는데, 기존 방식과 너무 틀려서 많이 햇갈려요
<ravenhood> :D
<acooda> 저에겐 한계가 ㅠㅠㅠ
<ravenhood> you know that song?
<ravenhood> THAT XX (ê·¸ XX) M/V
<Seony> no i don't know. actually I don't like Kpop, haha
<ravenhood> :D
<acooda> nosql기반으로 실무에서 사용하시는분들 여기에 계실까요
<ravenhood> you might like my cover
<Seony> 저는 그냥 php 대충 하다가 나중에 Django로나 전향하거나... 아니면 jsp로...
<acooda> 이런건 질문할곳도 마땅치 않아서 ㅠ
<Seony> 여기는 웹프로그래밍 하시는 분들 거의 없어요. 제가 맨날 물어보는데 아무도 대답을 ㅋ
<Seony> 지금 웹하시는 분으로 acooda님을 여기서 처음 발견한 거에요 ㅋ
<acooda> 하악
<acooda> ;;;
<ravenhood> what korean music do you like Seony
<Seony> rock or metal. I'm a totally metal head
<acooda> 컴파일언어쪽은 많이 접하질 못해서 c나 java같은 프로그래밍 하시는 분들은 존경스러움 'ㅡ';;
<ravenhood> did you listen to any of my stuff on my channel?
<Seony> ravenhood: Yes, :)
<acooda> 저분은 k-pop팬인건가 'ㅡ';;
<Seony> acooda: 자바는 살짝 맛만 봤는데요, 재미는 있어요.
<Seony> 근데, PHP가 워낙 유연(엉망)하다보니, PHP에서 하던 식으로 코딩하다가는 자바에서 안되는게 많아서 짜증.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제 경우는 특히 재참조...
<ravenhood> Seony what did you like
<Seony> for me Gangnam style is better.
<ravenhood> :P
<Seony> But I really don't like electronic sound musics, sorry.
<ravenhood> I dont play electronic music
<ravenhood> its all acoustic
<ravenhood> with my guitar
<ravenhood> http://soundcloud.com/ravenhood/ << look here
<Seony> I know. what I meant is I've never listened GD or Bigbang's music.
<Seony> Thanks
<ravenhood> I have some more stuff there
<monos> acooda: 혹시 wine 깔아 보셨어요?
<acooda> 최근엔 사용할 일이 없어서;;
<monos> 하이요
<monos> 터미널로 wine 깔았는데
<monos> 터미널에서 확인 눌루라는데요
<monos> 안눌러지네요
<acooda> http://deviantcj.tistory.com/19
<acooda> 요즘 와인만 설치하는것보단 playonlinux이거 많이 사용해요
<acooda> 굉장히 편함 'ㅡ';
<monos> acooda: 님 파일 그림파일인데 이거 받아서 확인을 어떻게 누르는지 좀 알려주시면 안될까요?
<acooda> 'ㅡ'
<acooda> irc로 파일 받아본적이 없어서
<acooda> 이걸로 ㄷ받아질지 모르겠네요 'ㅡ'
<monos> 지금 보내기 눌럿는데
<acooda> 받았네 ㅡ';;
<acooda> 잠시 확인 해보겠습니다
<acooda> monos: 파이이 안오는건가요
<acooda> 제가 받지 못하는듯 'ㅡ';;
<monos> 저 클릭해서
<monos> 왼쪽에
<monos> monos클릭
<monos> 파일전송
<monos> 저는 xchat 쓰는데요
<acooda> 파일 들어오는 메세지는 나오는데요 승인 해도 안오는듯 'ㅡ';
<monos> 어렵네요
<monos> 파일 주기도
<acooda> ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 멀 하나 할려면 엄청 어려웟..
<monos> 너무 힘드네요
<monos> get monos
<monos> 이거 모르겠어요
<monos> 그냥 강종해야 겠네요
<monos> 확인을 아무리 눌를려구 해두 안되네요
<monos> monocom Desktop # apt-get install playonlinux
<monos> E: /var/lib/dpkg/lock 잠금 파일을 얻을 수 없습니다 - open (11: 자원이 일시적으로 사용 불가능함)
<monos> E: 관리 디렉터리를 (/var/lib/dpkg/) 잠글 수 없습니다. 다른 프로세스가 사용하고 있지 않습니까?
<acooda> rmrj
<acooda> 그거
<acooda> 이미 페키지 관련 프로그램이 켜져 있어서 그래요
<acooda> 이미지
<acooda> http://dbwap.ru/
<monos> 이미 깔려 있나요?
<acooda> 여기다 올리시면 볼수 있음 'ㅡ'
<acooda> 패키지 설치 프로그램이 열려있으면 apt-get 사용 못해요
<acooda> apt-get이 구동중이거나 'ㅡ'
<monos> 파일 여기서 어떻게 주나요?
<monos> 찾아보기에 줄 파일은 등록했는데
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> http://dbwap.ru/?en
<monos> 업로드 했어요
<monos> wine 깔았더니
<monos> 지금은 강종해 버림
<acooda> 업로드 하면 거기 린크 주소 나올거에요
<acooda> 여기에 올려주시면 제가 볼수 있죠 'ㅡ'
<monos> http://dbwap.ru/1917234
<monos> http://dbwap.ru/1917234.png
<monos> 16678
<monos> http://dbwap.ru/1917234/8
<acooda> 저기서 확인 이 안눌러져요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 그래서 강종 해버림
<acooda> 엔터 누르면 되지 않나요?
<monos> 저거 wine 까니깐 나오던데요
<monos> 네
<monos> 아무리 할려고 해두 안되어서
<acooda> 이상하네 'ㅡ';
<acooda> 걍 엔터 누르면 되는데
<monos> 그래서 아까 가르쳐 주신거 할려니
<acooda> ㅇㅇ;;
<monos> 깔려지도 않아요
<acooda> 저거 켜져있어서 잠겨있다고 나온거에요 'ㅡ'
<monos> 그럼 어떻게 깔죠?
<acooda> 다시 해보세요 'ㅡ';;;
<monos> 리부팅 하고 해볼까요?
<monos> 리부팅 하고 올게요
<acooda> 계속 apt-get 에러 뜨나요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 리부팅 하고 오겠습니다
<acooda> sudo killall apt-get
<acooda> ㅇㅇ;;
<acooda> 난 아무래도 가르켜 주는거엔 젠병인듯 'ㅡ';;
<monos> acooda: 님
<acooda> 네
<monos> monocom Desktop # apt-get install playonlinux
<monos> E: dpkg가 중단되었습니다. 수동으로 'dpkg --configure -a' 명령을 실행해 문제점을 바로잡으십시오.
<monos> 뭐가 문제인지 모르겠어요
<acooda> 저거대로 해보세요
<acooda> dpkg --configure -a
<acooda> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<monos> monocom Desktop # dpkg --configure -a
<monos> libodbc1 (2.2.14p2-5ubuntu3) 설정하는 중입니다 ...
<monos> libmpg123-0 (1.12.1-3.2ubuntu1) 설정하는 중입니다 ...
<monos> update-notifier-common (0.119ubuntu8.5) 설정하는 중입니다 ...
<monos> 설정 파일 `/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic'
<monos>  ==> 시스템에 있는 파일은 수동으로 만들었거나 스크립트가 만들었습니다.
<monos>  ==> 패키지 안에도 관리자가 제공하는 그 파일이 있습니다.
<monos>    어떻게 하시겠습니까? 다음 중에 하나를 선택할 수 있습니다:
<monos>     Y 또는 I : 패키지 관리자의 버전을 설치합니다
<monos>     N 또는 O : 현재 설치된 버전을 유지합니다
<monos>        D     : 버전 간의 차이점을 표시합니다
<monos>        Z     : 프로세스를 백그라운드로 하고 상황을 알아봅니다
<monos> 기본값으로 현재 버전을 그대로 유지합니다.
<monos> *** 10periodic (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [기본값=N] ?
<monos> 멀 눌러야 할가요?
<acooda> 기본값 'ㅡ';
<monos> 감사해요
<monos> 이제 깔리네요
<monos> 또 아까 그화면
<monos> 확인
<acooda> 엔터
<acooda> 안대요?
<monos> 엔터가 안 먹혀요
<monos> ㅠ_ㅠ
<acooda> 탭키 몇번 눌러보세요
<monos> 미치긋네요
<acooda> 그리고 엔터
<monos> 오
<monos> 된다
<monos> 감사합니다
<monos> 탭이 였네요
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;
<monos> 그리고
<acooda> ㅇㅇ;;
<monos> Do you accept the EULA license terms?
<monos> 예 아니오
<monos> 두개 나왔는데요
<acooda> 네
<monos> 멀 눌러야 할지
<acooda> 가시면 되요
<monos> 예?
<acooda> ㅇㅇ
<monos> 예 눌러야 되요?
<acooda> 네
<monos> 감사요
<acooda> 윈도우 어플은 어떤거 돌리실건가요 'ㅡ'?
<monos> 민트리눅스인데요
<monos> 이게 어떤건지 확인할려면 어떻게 확인해요?
<acooda> 어떤거?
<monos> 마야
<acooda> 마야가 어떤건지 확인?
<monos> 리눅스 민트 릴리즈 13 maya
<monos> 커널 linux 3.2.0-23 generic
<acooda> 아.. 와인으로 마야 돌리신다는건가요?
<monos> 아니요
<monos> 리눅스에요
<monos> 리눅스만 깔려 있어요
<monos> 리눅스에 와인 설치해서
<monos> 윈도우용 게임한번해볼려구요
<acooda> 음 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> 게임 돌리라면 하드웨어 사양이 좋아야 할텐데
<acooda> 정신적으로도 매우 힘든시간을 보내실지도 'ㅡ';;;
<acooda> 어떤 게임 도전하시는건가요 'ㅡ'?
<monos> 와우요
<monos> 월드오브 워크레프트요
<acooda> 와우정도는 튜토리얼이 많으니
<acooda> 쉽게 따라하실수 있을거에요
<acooda> directx류의 게임들도 잘 돌아는가는데 퍼포먼스가 매우 후달리고요
<acooda> 특히 우리나라 같은경우는 n-protect때문에
<acooda> 와인 환경에서 잘 안돌아가요
<acooda> 리니지 같은경우 지지 쳐야함 'ㅡ';;;
<monos> acooda: 님 제가 playonlinux 다 깔았는데
<monos> 여기서 와우를 어떻게 깔죠?
<acooda> 음;;
<acooda> http://abdandy.tistory.com/2
<acooda> 이건 lol설치하는 글인데
<acooda> 저기에 와우로 바꾸셔서 하시면 될듯
<acooda> http://deviantcj.tistory.com/418
<acooda> 이 글도 도움 되실듯 'ㅡ';
<monos> 지금 에러 팍팍 나네요
<monos> acooda: 님 스샷 올려줄게요 좀 봐주세요
<acooda> 이건 저도 잘;;
<monos> 대충그냥 한번 봐주세요
<acooda> 와인 처음 접하시면 어려운 부분 많을거에요
<monos> 혹시 아는거 일수도 있으시니깐요
<acooda> 게임 설치 전에 플레이온리눅스 어떻게 사용하는지
<acooda> 익히셔야 될거에요
<acooda> http://opensea.egloos.com/5133570
<monos> http://dbwap.ru/8107669
<acooda> 플레이온리눅스가 윈도우 어플리케이션 설치에 편하긴 하지만, 와인에 대해 잘 알지 못하면 삽질시간이 굉장히 길어지실거에요
<monos> http://dbwap.ru/8107669.png
<acooda> 음
<monos> 맥용으로 깔아야 하나
<monos> 모르겠네요
<acooda> 와우 설치된 파일은 없나요?
<monos> 네
<acooda> 저거 아마
<monos> exe 파일로만 가지고 있어요
<acooda> 와우 인스톨러가 문제인거 같은데
<acooda> 와우 인스톨러가 아마 토렌트 방식으로 다운 받는 어플일거에요
<acooda> 그거 말고 와우 인스톨러 전체 다운 받아논게 있으면
<acooda> 그걸로 설치하시면 쉬울텐데
<monos> 아 백업해두는건데
<monos> 다 지워버렸네요
<monos> 윈도우 포멧하면 다 지워버려서
<acooda> 그리고 와우 같은게임은 궂이 인스톨 할 필요 없이 설치된 파일 가져와서 실행도 가능할거에요
<monos> exe론 설치 방법이 없을까요?
<acooda> 지금 설치 파일이 100메가 짜리일거에요
<acooda> 저 인스톨러가 와우의 전체 인스톨러를 다운받는 프로그램이죠
<monos> 홈페이지에도 맥용이나 리눅스용
<acooda> 저거 인스톨러로 다운받은 전체 설치 파일이 있으면 될거 같은데
<acooda> 지금 사용하시는 100메가짜리 인스톨러는 와인에서 구동이 안되는거 같에요
<acooda> 아마 p2p방식으로 다운받는 인스톨러라 저기에 대한 문제는 자세히 모르겠네요
<monos> 그럼 인스톨 다 되어 있는 파일을 구하지 않는 이상 못하는거에요?
<acooda> 와인으로도 해결하는 방법이 있을거 같은데 저는 잘 모르겠네요 'ㅡ';
<monos> 네 와인쪽으로 알아봐야 겠네요 감사합니다
<monos> acooda: 님 와인으로 깔아두 에러나네요
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> playonlinux가 와인이에요;;
<monos> acooda: 아하
<monos> acooda: 님 혹시 리그오브리젠드는 제가 인스톨 버전으로 백업있는데
<monos> 이거도 설치된거 있어야 할까요?
<acooda> lol은 인스톨 해야될거에요
<acooda> 이전에 저도 설치된거를 가져와서 해봤는데 안되더라고요
<acooda> 와우같은경우는 레지스트리 영향을 안받는데
<acooda> lol은 레지스트리 영향을 받는듯
<acooda> 그래서 lol은 걍 인스톨해서 해결을...;
<monos> 리그오브리전드나 다운 받아야 겠네요
<monos> 와우는 설치된 파일 어디서 구해서 해봐야 할거 같아요
<monos> acooda: 님 리그오브리젼드 깔려고 하는데 PlayOnLinux에 아무리 찾아두 안보이네요
<acooda> 글..글쎄요 -_-;;
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<monos> razGon_님 하이요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> monos: good morning
<razGon_web> Seony: Aloha!~!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ mahalo
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-10
<monos> acooda: 님 주무시나요?
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;
<monos> acooda: 제가 리그오브리전드를 다 깔았는데요
<monos> 실행하면 먹통이 되요
<acooda> 음;;
<monos> 아마도 북미판으로
<monos> 설치된거 같은데요
<monos> 이게 실행이 왜 안되는걸까요?
<acooda> lol설치 삽질한지 오래되서 ;;
<acooda> 설치가 무난히 끝나셨으면
<acooda> 와인문제는 아닐거에요
<monos> 설치는 무난히 끝낫어요
<monos> 중간에 내모 화면으로 실행 뜨더니
<acooda> lol 실행 명령어가 조금 틀린걸로 기억하는데
<monos> 그게 계속 남아 있고 게임화면이 안나와요
<monos> 그래요?
<acooda> http://deviantcj.tistory.com/436
<acooda> 이거 참고해보시겠어요
<acooda> 밑에 보시면 실행 스크립 만드는 방법 나와있어요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<monos> 하이요
<acooda> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<monos> acooda: 님
<monos> monocom monos # ./lol
<monos> Starting Legue of Legends
<monos> ./lol: 8: cd: can't cd to /root/.PlayOnLinux/wineprefix/lol/drive_c/Riot Games/League of Legends KR/RADS/system
<monos> ls: ../projects/lol_launcher/releases/에 접근할 수 없습니다: 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<monos> wine: chdir to /root/.PlayOnLinux/wineprefix/lol
<monos>  : No such file or directory
<monos> 틀림없이 다 했는데
<monos> 안되네요
<acooda> /root/.PlayOnLinux/wineprefix/lol/drive_c/Riot
<acooda> 저 디렉토리가 없다네요
<acooda> lol설치된 위치 확인해보세요
<monos> 리눅스에서 egg파일을 풀려면 어떻게 해야 하나요?
<acooda> 알집 푸는거 어디서 본듯한데
<acooda> egg도 될지 모르겠네요
<monos> 7-zip으론 안 풀리나요?
<acooda> 안될걸요 ㅡ';
<monos> PlayOnLinux에 7-zip은 있는데요
<monos> 반디집 이나 알집을 깔아야 하는데
<acooda> playonlinux에서 알집 따로 설치해서 하셔야 될듯 'ㅡ';;
<monos> 이걸 어떻게 까는지
<monos> 어떻게 하는지를 모르게어요
<acooda> lol설치하셨잖아요 'ㅡ';;;
<acooda> 음 'ㅡ'
<monos> 지금도 lol설치중인데요 하루종일 어플 돌아가고 있어요
<monos> 이게 지금 설치 중인지 아닌지도 모르겠네요
<acooda> 오늘 고생하시네요 하는거마다 다 안대서 'ㅡ';;;;
<monos> 제가 몰라서 그런거 같아요
<acooda> 요즘 많이 편해지긴 했는데도 입문하기 참 까다롭죠
<acooda> 안타까움
<monos> 이것 저것 막해볼려고요
<autowiz2012> 아쿠다
<autowiz2011> 요즘 네떡 사정이 좀 안좋은지 가끔 끊어지네요...
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요!
<JSTae76> c98_: 안녕하세요!
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 앙되
<oming> 안녕하세요..
<JSTae76> 안냥하세요
<monos> 하이요
<monos> am0c: 님 하이요
<monos> amakusa: 님 하이요
<amakusa> ÀÃ.. ±ÛÀÚ°¡ ¿Ö ±úÁ®º¸ÀÌÁö
<monos> wet-chan: 님 하이요
<monos> Seony: 님 하이요
<Seony> 네 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony: 님 혹시 리눅스에서 카카오톡 할줄 아세요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 그게 가능한건가요?
<monos> 된다고 하는데 정보를 못찾겠네요
<monos> 윈도우에서도 버추얼 드라이브로 된다고 하는데요
<monos> 실제로 구동하는거는 봤는데 설치 과정을 못봤어요
<monos> 안드로이드가 OS인데 vmware 같은걸로 깔고
<monos> 거기다가 카카오톡 어플 까는거 같은데
<Seony> 아... 안드로이드 개발킷 설치해서 하는거 말씀하시는군요... 그거 지금은 안되지 않나요?
<monos> 어제 되는거 봤는데요
<monos> 문자전송만 되는거 같던데요
<monos> 글짜채팅만
<Seony> 되는거군요... 카톡은 잘 안써서 관심이 없거든요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 저두 스마트폰은 아닌데 친구들한테 연락할때
<monos> 친구들 스마트폰이라 쓰고 싶은데 방법을 못찾고 있어요
<monos> 리눅스에서 쉽다고 하는데 멀 어떻게 해야 하는지 모르겠어요
<Seony> 저는 잠시 외출을...
<monos> 네
<monos> kkimlabs: 님 하이요
<monos> kkimlabs: 님 하이요
<kkimlabs> 넹하이여
<monos> kkimlabs: 님 혹시 리눅스에서 카카오톡 하는방법 아시나요?
<kkimlabs> 아뇨 모릅니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 네 된다고 하는데 정보를 못찾겠네요
<kkimlabs> 오진짜요 몰랐네요
<Seony> 휴... 아 완전 덥네요
<kkimlabs> 근데 버박설치하는방법이라면 좀 꺼려지는군요
<monos> 네 리눅스에서는 버박이 필요한다고 하던데 그거 윈도우에서만 버박이 필요하다고 하더라구요
<monos> 네 리눅스에서는 버박이 필요없다 하던데 그거 윈도우에서만 버박이 필요하다고 하더라구요
<am0c> 음.. 어느쪽이든 필요할거라 생각합니다.
<am0c> 요즘 카카오톡은 안드로이드 에뮬에서 안돌더라구요.
<am0c> 그러니까 안드로이드를  x86 로 포팅한걸 설치하셔야 하는데
<am0c> 버박을 쓰시든 다른걸 쓰시든, 가상환경을 구축하긴 하셔야할거예요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-11
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 오늘 한가 하네요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아직 환절기가 안됐나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 환절기인데. 보건소에서 독감 예방접종주사 맞춰 주는 기간입니다.
<razGon_web> 65세이상은 공짜입니다.
<razGon_web> 예방사업 해서는 좋기는 한데.뭔가 씁쓸한 느낌이 오는 것들이 많습니다.
<razGon_web> 현재 국가 보건사업의 문제가 여실히 드러나더군요.
<Seony> 뭐 미국만 하겠어요 ㅋ
<Seony> 제 와이프 충치 때문에 이빨 씌워야하는데, 그거 때문에 한국 나갈 정도니 말 다했죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> razGon님 말씀안듣고 예방주사 시기 놓쳤다가 감기 걸린 1인 입니다
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 거의 일주일 가까이 앓아누워있어요
<samahui> 일하다가도 약먹으면 꾸벅꾸벅 졸고... 평소 머리는 띵하고, 콧물에 몸살까지... 완전 고생이네요
<razGon_web> ^^;
<razGon_web> 감기랑 독감이랑 다릅니다. 나으신다음에 맞아도 늦지 않아요.
<Seony> 요즘 날씨는 어때요?
<samahui> 쌀쌀 합니다
<razGon_web> 날씨는 맑은데 일교차가 심합니다.
<razGon_web> 오늘은 바람도 조금 차군요.
<samahui> 아침저녁으로 너무 쌀쌀해요
<samahui> 낮에는 뜨겁고
<razGon_web> 아. 서울은 그렇겠군요.
<samahui> 어제 비오구서 부터는 계속 춥네요
<razGon_web> 저는 아직도 반팔입니다. ㅎ
<samahui> 부러워요
<samahui> 전 후드티 입고 다녀요
<razGon_web> 서울 어제 비많이 왔다고 하더군요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네
<razGon_web> 광주는 정말따뜻한거 같아요.
<samahui> 어제 갑작스레 많이 내리더군요
<samahui> 광주 날씨는 부럽네요
<Seony> 그렇군요.. 아 여기는 진짜 더워 죽겠는데..
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 작년이 따뜻하지만, 최저기온이 영하로 떨어진게 사흘...ㅎ
<razGon_web> 아니 나흘이던가? 암튼 그랬습니다.ㅎ
<autowiz2012> Seony
<autowiz2012> 님 있는곳으로 가고싶네요 추위에 취약해서리
<Seony> 그렇게 추워요?
<autowiz2012> 완전 추운건 아닌데 곧 들이닥칠 추위에 지례 겁먹고 있어요
<Seony> 여기는 지금 고온다습한 기단이 근처에 있어서... 여름보다 더 더워요..
<autowiz2012> 그러게요 패북에서 여름보다 덥다는글 읽었었어요...
<autowiz2012> 에고 여기는 점심시간... 밥먹고 오겠습니당...
<Seony> 원래 이맘때면 낮에도 별로 안더울때인데..
<Seony> 맛나게 드세요
<razGon_web> LOL이나 한게임 해야 겠습니다. 환자가 30분이상 없으면 점심시간대에는 0입니다.ㅎ
<autowiz2012> 짬뽕 먹고 왔어요...
<acooda> autowiz2011: 씨익
<autowiz2011> 익씨
<autowiz2011> acooda
<acooda> 날씨 많이 춥네요 'ㅡ';
<acooda> 코감기 떔에 죽을 지경 ㅠ
<autowiz2011> 감기자주 걸리냐?
<acooda> 이번 환절기 잘 넘어가나 했는데, 결국 코감기 걸렸네요 ㅎ
<acooda> 감기같은건 잘 안걸리는 체질인데 ㅠ
<autowiz2011> 올해는 감기같은 알러지가 많다더군 나도 코막히고 콧물나가 제체기 나서 감기인가 했더니 지금 생각해보니
<autowiz2011> 알러지 였던거 같다는...
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> 난 튼튼해서 금방 남 'ㅡ'
<autowiz2011> 나도 뭐 그냥 제체기 몇일 하다 말았음
<acooda> ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 요즘도 늦게까지 일해요?
<autowiz2011> 요즘은 좀 일찍 끝나는 편이야...
<acooda> 'ㅡ'
<autowiz2011> 전에 너 만났을때 실은 장애 생겼었거든 그래서 술도 못먹고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 전 안산 떠날 날을 오늘내일 하고 있어요
<acooda> 인천으로 돌아가야될듯 ㅠ
<autowiz2011> 원래 집은 어디야??
<acooda> 인천이에요
<acooda> 안산에 한 3년 산거 같네요
<autowiz2011> 난 빚만 다 갚으면 다 훌훌 털어버리고
<autowiz2011> 지방 내려가고 싶다...
<acooda> 장가가야죠 어딜가 'ㅡ'
<autowiz2011> 지방에도 여자들은 있어... 나랑 친분이 없어서들 그렇지.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2011> 서울에서 집 사기는 아무래도 힘들듯...
<acooda> 'ㅡ'
<autowiz03> 우와 얼마만에 19시 전에 집에 들어오는걸까...
<Seony> 일찍 퇴근하셨나보네요
<autowiz03> 오늘은 거의 칼퇴를 했어요 으흐흐
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz03> 하이
<JSTae76> autowiz03: 안녕하세요
<monos> 하이요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘은 어제보다 더 추운 아침이네요.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> ^^ 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 쌀쌀하네요.
<samahui> 병원을 일찍 여시는 군요.
<razGon_web> 가을이군요.
<samahui> 거기도 쌀쌀한가요? 서울은 겨울 아침같아요
<monos> 하이요
<razGon_web> 여기가 시장쪽이라서
<samahui> 아침에 샤워하는데 부들부들 떨었습니다
<razGon_web> 그래도 반팔입니다.ㅋ
<samahui> 아!
<samahui> 그래서 일찍 여시는군요
<razGon_web> 춥기는 한데. 서울만큼은 아니에요
<samahui> 맞춤서비스네요 ^^
<razGon_web> 대신 6시에 시마이 합니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 8-6시까지 일찍 문닫아요.
<samahui> 윈윈 전략이군요
<samahui> 일찍열고 일찍 닫고
<razGon_web> 그리 안하면 직원들이 못견딥니다.
<razGon_web> 토요일은 1시까지.
<razGon_web> 4-5시까지도 생각했지만, 그렇게 해서 얻어지는 것보다 잃는게 많더군요.
<razGon_web> 일단 제 체력이 안되요.
<samahui> 네
<razGon_web> 직원들도 콘트롤이 힘들고 해서 그냥 그정도만합니다.
<samahui> 그렇군요
<samahui> 날씨가 쌀쌀하니 뜨끈한 국물에 쇠주한잔이 생각나는데
<samahui> 감기라
<samahui> 참아야 겠네요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 소주는 피하고
<razGon_web> 국물만 드세요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 그래야 겠네요
<samahui> 어릴때는 감기 걸리고 몸살나면 오히려 농구하고 야구하고 뛰면서 땀흘리고 션하게 한잔하면 나았었는데
<samahui> 요즘은 몸사려야 겨우 났네요
<samahui> 거이 나은거 같은데... 아직은 맑은콧물에 제체기 한번씩 하네요. 추워서 그럴지도...
<razGon_web> 라벤더 아로마 사용해보세요.ㅎ
<samahui> 아로마요?
<samahui> 라벤더가 감기에 좋은가요?
<samahui> 한번 해봐야겠네요
<monos_> 하이요
<monos_> 하이요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-12
<autowiz2011> 감기에는 감귤이 좋습니다.
<samahui> 글고보니 귤을 올해초에 먹고 한번도 안먹었군요
<samahui> 비타민C음료라도 사먹어야 겟네요
<samahui> 날씨가 쌀쌀해지면 따뜻한 아랫목에서 귤까먹는게 재맛인데...
<samahui> 요즘은 다들 침대 생활을 하니 그럴일이 적네요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2011> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2011> 여기는 서울 입니다.
<rhea> hello
<rhea> 질문 있어요 ..
<autowiz2011> 아직 질문이 안올라 왔군요
<rhea> ./configure 를
<rhea> 쓸려고 하는데 autotools 를 설치를 해도 잘안되네요 ...
<rhea> 우분투 새내기라서 .. 잘 모르겠어요 ...
<autowiz2011> 아마도 에러 메시지라던가 하는게 있을거 같은데요
<rhea> 그런 파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다
<rhea> 라고만 나오네요 ..
<autowiz2011> 잘 모르는경우에는 출력내용 전체를 붙여주시는것도 한 방법이겠습니다.
<rhea> bash: ./configure: 그런파일이나 디렉터리가 없습니다.
<autowiz2011> 대부분의 배포된 소스들은
<autowiz2011> 배포되는 소스들은 대부분, 압축을 푸시고, 해당 디렉토리로 이동하신다음
<autowiz2011> 음음 지송...
<autowiz2011> 해당디렉토리로 이동한다음. ./configure 해주게 됩니다.
<rhea> 아 ..
<autowiz2011> 이후에 make 랑 make install 정도로 끝납니다만. 간혹 configure 파일을 따로 만들어주는 스크립트가 있는경우도 있긴 합니다.
<rhea> autotools 해당 폴더로 이동하면되는건가요 ?
<autowiz2011> pwd 명령으로 현제 디렉토리 위치가 어디인지 확인을 해보시지요.
<autowiz2011> 지금 하실려는 작업이 autotools 를 설치하실려는건가요?
<rhea> 지금 할려고하는게
<rhea> GNU aouotools 시스템을 사용하여 빌드를 준비 할려고
<rhea> 하는데.. configure 가 막혀서
<autowiz2011> 빌드할 소스는 지금당장은 없는건가요?
<rhea> 어떻게해야될지 잘모르겠습니다..
<rhea> 넹 ..
<autowiz2011> configure 는 빌드할때 사용되는 스크립트 파일로서 빌드할 소스에 같이 포함되게 됩니다.
<autowiz2011> 그냥 명령어가 아니랍니다.
<rhea> 아 ...
<autowiz2011> configure 파일이 autotools 등과 연도되어서 make 파일을 만들어주게됩니다.
<autowiz2011> 이후 make 명령이 makefile 을 이용해서 컴파일을 진행하게 되구요
<rhea> 아하 ...
<rhea> 그럼 /src 라는 디렉토리가 제가 직접 만들어야하는건가요? 아니면 일반적으로 만들어져 있나요 ?
<rhea> libssl-dev 라는걸 다운받앗는데  위치 찾기가 힘드네요.. 명령어로 ..
<autowiz2011> 프로그램이 이상해서 / 만 치면 자꾸 튕기네요
<rhea> 아... ㅋ
<rhea> libssl-dev 라는걸 다운받앗는데  위치 찾기가 힘드네요.. 명령어로 ..
<autowiz2011> 루트에서 usr 디렉토리 및에 src 는 기본적으로 생깁니다.
<autowiz2011> 패키지중에서 dev 들어간것들은 대부분 라이브러리 입니다.
<autowiz2011> libssl 의 소스랑은 조금 다릅니다.
<autowiz2011> 아무튼
<autowiz2011> 해당 패키지에 포함된 파일을 보는 방법은... 좀 찾아보겠습니다.
<rhea> 넵.. 감사합니다..
<autowiz2011> dpkg -L libssl-dev 입니다
<rhea> 아 감사합니다 ! ㅎ
<rhea> 저 죄송한데 dpkg가 어떤 명령어 역할인지 혹시 할수 잇을까요... ?
<autowiz2011> 데비안 배포판의 기본적인 패키지 관리 툴입니다.
<autowiz2011> 레드햇 계열의 rpm 과 비슷합니다.
<rhea> 아 ..
<autowiz2011> 레드햇 계열에서 rpm 위에 yum 이 있듯이 데비안 계열은
<autowiz2011> dpkg 위에 apt-get 이 있다고 보시면 됩니다.
<rhea> 아.... 좋은 정보 감사합니다 .
<rhea> make 이것도 독자적으로는 실행이안되는거지요 ?
<rhea> ㅊㅇ ~/ㄴㄱㅊ/ㅣㅑㅠㄷㅈㄹ
<markers> 저 혹시 MFC에서 RTCI 자세하게 아시는분 계시나요 -_-
<autowiz2011> 예 그렇습니다. "Makefile" 이 있어야 동작합니다.
<rhea> sudo apt-get 가 안되네요 재는 ... ? ㅠ
<autowiz2011> 어떻게 안되시는지요
<rhea> makefile 패키지를 찾을 수 없습니다.
<autowiz2011> "Makefile" 이라는것은
<autowiz2011> configure 명령어로 생성되는 파일입니다.
<rhea> 아 ..
<autowiz2011> make 명령이 "
<autowiz2011> "Makefile" 이라는 파일을 참조해서 동작하게됩니다.
<rhea> 아.. 그럼 configure 을해야지 나머지를 다 할수 있다는거군요 ?
<autowiz2011> 순서가 ./configure , make , make install 대부분 이렇습니다.
<rhea> 아 ㅎ 감사합니다... 혹시 mmls 사용법도 아시는지요 ... ?
<autowiz2011> mmls 가 뭔지도 잘 모르는 상태입니다. 다른데서 자료를 찾아보셔야 할듯 합니다.
<rhea> 넵 ㅎ
<rhea> wget http://hysteria.sk/~niekt0/fmem/fmem_current.tgz tar –xvf fmem_current.tgz make (compile) ./run.sh (load LKM)
<rhea> 이과정 걸칠떄요
<rhea> make가 왜 안되죠 저는.....
<rhea> 타겟이 지정되지 않앗고 메이크파일이 없습니다 라고만 나오네요 ㅠ
<autowiz2011> 압축은 풀리던가요?
<rhea> 네
<rhea> 압축을풀면 목록들은나와요
<autowiz2011> tar zxvf 로 해야 풀릴텐데요 아무튼
<autowiz2011> 압축푼 디렉토리에 들어가 보시면
<rhea> 네
<autowiz2011> README 라던가 INSTALL 이라는 이름의 파일이 있을겁니다.
<autowiz2011> configure 명령은 없는지 확인해보시는게 어떨까 싶습니다.
<rhea> 아.. 됫네요... ㅎ 해당폴더에 들어가니까 됫어요.. ㅎ
<rhea> 윈도우랑 많이틀리네요.... 콘솔창으로만 할려니까... 어렵네요 정말 ㅠ.
<autowiz2011> 익숙해 질 수도 있습니다 한 두달만 작업하시면
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2011> 하이요
<JSTae76> autowiz2011, 넵안녕하세요
<Seony> acooda: 계세요?
<Seony> JSTae76: 혹시 PHP 해요?
<JSTae76> Seony, 아뇨..ㅠㅠ 설치법정도만ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 흐.. 그렇군요...
<JSTae76> Seony, 저 드디어 맥북 구매 허락이 떨어졌습니다
<Seony> 오 그럼 언제 사요?
<JSTae76> 아마도 일요일쯤 CTO로 주문..ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 오늘은 인천을 가야해서 시간이 없는 관계로
<JSTae76> Seony, 이래저래 맥 구입에 도움을 주셔 감사합니다..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> :)
<autowiz2011> acooda 를 콜하긴 했는데 좀있다 온다는데
<autowiz2011> 몇시에 올지는 모르겠네요
<JSTae76> :)
<JSTae76> Seony, Apple 스토어에서 구매하려면 Apple ID가 필요하죠?
<JSTae76> 아아
<razGon_web> 근데 맥북으로 안하고 맥을 버박에서 돌리는 건 문제가 잇나요?
<Seony> razGon_web, 네. 해킨토시라고 하는데, 상당히 스트레스 받습니다.
<Seony> 일명 QE/CI라고 하는게 작동이 되야 맥을 쓰는 보람이 있는데요,
<Seony> 그게 안되면 아무 의미가 없거든요.
<razGon_web> QE/CI?
<Seony> 아 근데 버박이나 버츄얼 머신이라면... 괜찮을 수도 있겠네요.
<razGon_web> 그게 안되는 거군요.
<Seony> 좀 느리긴 하겠지만...
<autowiz2011> 삽질좀 하니까 되긴 되더이다.
<Seony> 해킨은 직접 설치하는 거니까, 말씀하신 거랑 다른 내용이네요
<razGon_web> 아...
<razGon_web> 시퓨를 올려서 사용하면 되지 않나요?
<Seony> 괜찮을 것 같아요
<Seony> 써보질 못해서.. ㅎㅎ
<markers> 오호 'ㅅ';;
<markers> 아 나가셧구나 방금 페북으로 맥북 구매 허락 축하글 올렷으니 ㅋ
<markers> 맥 상품 사는데 따로 아이디가 필요한가요?
<Seony> 아뇨 필요없는데요...
<Seony> 앱스토어에서나 필요하죠...
<markers> 아하. ㅋ
<acooda> autowiz2011:
<acooda> 씨익
<DarkCircle_> 오늘 인원이 별로 없는거보니
<DarkCircle_> 신도림에 가셨나들 보군요
<acooda> 'ㅡ'a
<autowiz03> 아아
<autowiz03> 술한잔 했어요 진짜 오랜만에...
<acooda> 흠
<acooda> 저도 급 땡기네요 ㅎ
<acooda> 살짝 먹어야 겠다 'ㅡ';
<autowiz03> 음냐음냐
<autowiz03> 하이네켄 생맥주가 나왔길래 먹어봤는데 밀러처러 부드럽기는 한데 별로...
<acooda> 오늘도 일찍 끝났나봐요
<autowiz03> 금요일이잖냐
<autowiz03> 금요일은 장애 아니면 빨리 끝나야지 으흐흐
<acooda> 날짜 개념이 없어서 'ㅡ';;
<acooda> 집에만 있으니 ㅠ
<autowiz03> 종종 밖으로 나가고 그래야징...
<acooda> 이사 하면 이젠 동굴 생활 마무리 해야죠
<acooda> 근대, 작업거리가 생겨서 패인짓 계속 할지도 ㅠㅠ
<acooda> autowiz03: node.js이런거 관심있으신가요
<acooda> 이거 실무에 사용하는 사람 있는지 궁금
<autowiz03> 먼지모름 미안...
<acooda> 'ㅡ';;
<Seony> 웹사이트 제작 프로젝트 하나 하고있는데... 원하는대로 나와줘서 뿌듯하네요
<acooda> 이번에 조금하게 준비하는 웹서비스가 있는데, 아파치 기반으로 돌리지 않을거거든요
<autowiz03> 축하드리옵니다.
<acooda> 'ㅡ';
<Seony> 일단 다국어 기능에 촛점을... ㅎㅎ
<acooda> node.js로만 웹 서버 돌리는 사람들이 있는지 찾아보기 힘듬 ㅠ
<Seony> http://www.honolulu-properties.com/index.php 요기입니다. 현재 작동 가능한 기능은, 검색이랑 한/영 전환요
<Seony> 시간 되시는 분은 보시고 평가 좀... ㅎㅎ
<acooda> Seony: 잘 나와요 'ㅡ'
<Seony> 감사합니다.
<Seony> 검색하고 나온 결과 상태에서도 한영 전환이 가능하답니다 ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 부동산 사이트?
<Seony> 네
<autowiz03> 뷰디테일 버튼 작동불가.
<Seony> 그건 내일 이 시간에.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz03> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 검색결과가 나온 상태에서 한/영 전환을 가능하게 할려고 몇시간을 헤맷꺼든요..ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 2백 9십만 달라면
<acooda> 30억 넘는건가 'ㅡ';;;;
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이 동네 땅값이 비싸서...
<acooda> 근대 평당으로 치면 그렇게 안비싼거 같은데 'ㅡ';;;
<acooda> 280평 30억 @.2
<acooda> autowiz03: 저런데서 살고 싶어요 'ㅡ';;;;;
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.
<acooda> 아흠
<acooda> 못찾겠네 ㅠㅠㅠ
<acooda> 헉
<acooda> -ㅠ-
<acooda> http://acooda.com/down/screen/20121012_230056.png
<acooda> 스샷놀이 'ㅡ'
<acooda> http://acooda.com/down/screen/20121012_231838.png
<nmnm> 꼬뭐꼬뭐
<nmnm> 코분투 다운로드 url
<razGon_Web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> 하이요
<monos> Seony: 님
<Seony> 네 안녕하세요
<monos> 리눅스로 뭐하세요?
<monos> 저는 할게 없네요
<Seony> 서버 운영합니다.
<monos> 윈도우4 3.2기가인데요
<monos> 고물컴퓨터 중고로 부품 모으고 예전에 있던걸로 어떻게 컴퓨터 하나 만들었는데
<monos> 리눅스 민트 깔았는데 멀해야 할지 모르겠네요
<Seony> 보통 그런 분들한테는, 리눅스 책을 한 권 사셔서 그거 보시면서 따라하라는 권유를 많이 합니다.
<monos> 책을 살려고 해두 무슨 책을 사야 할지 모르겠어요
<monos> 책도 하도 여러종류가 많은거 같아서요
<Seony> 리눅스가 꼭 필요해서 쓰시는 분들이야 목적이 분명하니까 알아서 하시는데, 목적이 없는 분들은 뭘 해야할지 모르겠다는 분들이 대부분이거든요...
<Seony> 무슨 책을 사야할지는 인터넷에서 직접 알아봐야겠죠.
<monos> wine해서 게임할려고 하다가 다 실패 했어요
<Seony> 처음부터 너무 어려운걸 시도하셨어요
<monos> apm설치는 성공했는데
<Seony> 리눅스 맨날 쓰는 사람들도 와인은 쉽지 않거든요...
<monos> apm은 설치는 했는데 홈피 만드는 방법을 몰라서
<monos> 방치중이요
<Seony> 데비안이나 우분투 관련해서, 페이지가 두꺼운 책으로 골라서 한 권 사세요. 그거 보고 따라하시면 됩니다..
<monos> html도 모르고 php도 모르고 mysl도 몰라요
<monos> 여기 와서 채팅하고 웹서핑하고
<monos> 동영상 480p정도 되는거만 보네요
<monos> Seony: 님 안드로이드를 pc에 설치 할수 있죠?
<Seony> 아뇨. 저는 안드로이드 싫어합니다.
<Seony> PC도 안쓰구요
<monos> 서버 사용하시나요?
<Seony> 우분투 서버랑 맥만 써요.
<monos> Seony: 님 컴퓨터는 멀 사용하는지 궁금하네요
<monos> 제온 이런건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 그냥 맥북프로... 코어 i7
<monos> 좋네요
<Seony> 좋아요. 만족합니다. ㅎㅎ
<monos> 저는 컴퓨터 하루종일 틀어두어도 전기세 걱정없이 틀어놓을수 있는컴퓨터 사고 싶은데요
<Seony> 넷북 있잖아요.
<monos> 넷북은 느리자나요
<Seony> 둘 중 하나는 포기해야겠죠...
<Seony> 저도 전기세 때문에 컴퓨터 많이 줄였어요
<Seony> 지금 뭣 좀 하느라고 4대 쓰지만... 올해 안으로 한대 줄일 거에요.
<monos> 오
<monos> 전 2대 쓰다가 한대 AS보냇어요
<monos> 전기세 감당이 안되네요
<Seony> 아.... 지금 5대구나.. 너무 많네
<monos> 엄청 많으시네요
<Seony> 맥북프로, 아이맥, 놋북 2대, 서버 한대니까... 5대 맞네요
<Seony> 암튼 올해 안으로는 놋북 한대는 전원 꺼놓고 보관할 거에요..
<monos> 안쓰는건 빨리처분하는게 좋은거 같아요
<monos> Seony: 님 혹시 M그놈 플레이어 에서 자막이 한글로 나오다가 중간에 한번씩 깨지는 자막나오는거 왜 그런지 아세요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 리눅스는 데탑용으로 안써서 잘 모르겠네요
<monos> 네
<monos> 리눅스는 역시 서버용
<monos> x윈도우 없이 ftp apm 메일서버 기타등등 서버들 한꺼번에 다 돌릴수 있어요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 제 서버는 X윈도우 안띄우는데요...
<Seony> 메모리 아까워요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 터미널에서 다 가능하군요
<monos> 아하
<Seony> 근데 다들 일찍 일어나시네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 아침 9시에 일어나는 습관이 들여져서... ㅎㅎ
<monos> 저는 보통 저녁 엄청 일찍 자서 새벽에 일어나요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요. 몇시에 주무시는데요?
<monos> 저녁 8시전에 자요
<monos> 새벽 4시전엔 일어나요
<Seony> 아.... 혹시 실례지만 나이가 어떻게 되시는데요?
<monos> 35살요
<Seony> 저는 연세가 많이 드신 분인줄 알았어요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> Seony: 님 어떤 서버운영하는지 구경 가고 싶네요
<Seony> 뭐 그냥 집에서 영화나 이것저것 파일 공유하기 위한 파일서버랑... 개발용 웹서버, 토렌트 서버, vpn 정도 돌려요. 뭐 거창한 건 아니구요...
<monos> 토렌트도 서버가 있어야 되는군요
<Seony> 없어도 되는데요, 제 컴에만 받기보다는 서버에다 받아놓으면 다 같이 공유할 수 있으니깐요...
<monos> 오
<monos> 좋은거 같네요
<Seony> 밖에 있을 때도 보고싶은거 집에다 받아놓을 수 있으니까 편하긴 하죠.
<monos> 우아
<monos> 왕좋네요
<Seony> 뭐 그냥 쪼끔 더 편한 정도에요..
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-13
<Seony> 파이썬으로 코딩할 때마다 느끼는 거지만, 역시 정말 쉽고 편합니다. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> monos: 일단 네이버나 구글에 홈서버에 대해서 검색해 보세요. 어떤 용도로 사용할것인가 답이 나올겁니다.
<razGon_Web> 확신하건데 윈도우보다 필요사양이 확줄고 에러도 적게 납니다.
<razGon_Web> 안정감... 서버의 가장 필요한 덕목입니다.
<autowiz03> 와우 이제야 이어났네요
<twinsenx> 안능하세요. 대구 우분투 소모임 구석기입니다 . 방가방가 (뻘쭘)
<twinsenx> 여기는 달성공원 cgh48님과 단 둘이 성황리에 티타임 모임 하고 있습니다. 현재위치 매점 -_-
<kkimlabs_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> ㅋㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> 대구 티타임은 망했지만 똘이대마왕님 공지한 부산 우분투 모임에는 많은 참여 바래효 http://goo.gl/vxfeI
<twinsenx> 자 3:30 달성공원 티타임을 마치고 해산합니다. 짜이치엔~
<Ubuntu_FX> 안녕하세요 뭐좀 여쭤볼께요. 음악편집때문에 audacity를 깔았거든요. 그런데 깔자마자 이런 문구가 나옵니다. "Audacity는 임시 파일을 저장할 장소를 찾을 수 없습니다. 환경 설정 대화 상자에서 해당 디렉토리를 입력하십시오." 그리고선 실행되지도 않고 그냥 꺼집니다. 우분투는 12.04 LTS쓰구요.
<Seony> 조용하네요
<DarkCircle_> Seony / https://class.coursera.org/interactivepython-2012-001
<Seony> 뭔가 파이썬에 대한 사이트인가보네요
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle_> Seony / 네 파이선에 대한 사이트가 맞는데요
<DarkCircle_> ...
<DarkCircle_> 강의입니다. 크크
<DarkCircle_> 프로그래밍에 대해 몰라도 막 들어도 되는데 설명이 굉장히 직관적이예요
<DarkCircle_> CodeSkulptor를 쓰라고 권장하는데 괜찮네요 .
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요. 꼭 봐야겠네요
<DarkCircle_> 회사에서 일할 때 작성하는 그런 소스코드만 아니라면 괜찮은듯
<DarkCircle_> 진짜 파이선 생판 모르는 학생을 위해 강의하는거라 쉽게쉽게 해주는듯
<Seony> 뭐 제가 그렇게 복잡한 프로그래밍을 하는 건 아니라서... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 스크립트 언어란게 복잡한 문제를 처리하기 위한게 아니라 간단한 문제를 더 빠르고 간편하게 자동화 하는거쟎아요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 애초부터 엄청 복잡한 문제면 요즘에는 사실 언어야 상관이 없는데 예전 같으면 컴파일러 언어를 선택했어야 하는 ..
<Seony> 음... 하긴 그렇게 생각하니 또 그게 맞네요...
<Seony> 뭐 수천개의 파일의 이름을 바꿔줘야한다거나 하는 일에 저는 파이썬을 쓰거든요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 아 간단한 문제에는 복잡한 문제를 간단하게 돌려줄수 있는 도 포함할 수 있겠제요
<DarkCircle_> 제 -> 네
<DarkCircle_> 컴파일러 언어를 굳이 쓰지 않아도 쉽게 해결할 수 있는 문제라면 흠 ..
<DarkCircle_> 컴파일 시간을 기다리는것보다 바로 인터프리터를 통해 결과를 뽑아내는 것도 효율적인듯해요
<Seony> 제가 요즘 수주받아서 하고있는 프로젝트가, 매일 5천개 가량의 디비 레코드를 받아서 올리고, 거기 자료를 토대로 관련된 파일을 받아오는 부분이 있는데요, 과정 중에서 잘못 꼬이면 파일 수천개를 일일히 수정해줘야해서... 아예 파이썬으로 툴을 만들어버렸죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 그냥 머리 속에서 생각나는대로 줄줄 코딩하니까, 에러 없이 바로 동작. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭔가 이상하다는 느낌은 들지만, 어쨌든 에러가 없어서 ANSI 컬러코드 몇개 넣어주고 끝냈습니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 뭔가 솔루션 뒤끝이 비리비리하진 않겠군요
<Seony> 네. 간단한 거라서요. 좀 불안하다싶으면 try 쓰면 되니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 요새 피똥개발자 구한다고 난리던데 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle_> 하도 없어서
<DarkCircle_> ..
<DarkCircle_> 귀~하다고
<Seony> 많지않아요?
<DarkCircle_> 의외로 그게 구하려면 없다더군요 크크
<DarkCircle_> 배우는건 또 쉽게 배우는데 배운만큼 엄청 잘하는 사람이 많은것도 아니고
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요. 참 특이한 일이네요. 엄청 많다길래 진짜 엄청 많은줄 알았거든요..
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 쉽게 배우는만큼, 딱 그 정도에만 머무르는 거군요..
<DarkCircle_> 네 그쵸. 더 뭔가가 올라가는게 없는 ...
<Seony> 담달에 와이프 잠깐 한국 나가는데, 그때 나가면 Django 책 좀 사갖고 오라고 할려구요...
<Seony> 근데, 파이썬 중급용으로는 딱히 볼만한 교재가 없더라구요.
<DarkCircle_> 네 초급 아니면 저기 위쪽?
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 하긴 그런데 고급쪽도 한참 위 고급이라면
<DarkCircle_> 책을 사는건 돈이 아까울 정도?
<Seony> 영어로 된 책은 왠만하면 좀 읽기 싫어하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 하긴 한글로 잘 번역이 된 책이라면 받아들이는 속도가 더 빠르니까요
<Seony> 뭐 번역이 제대로 안되어있어도, 한글로 된 책을 읽는게 몇배는 더 빠르죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 근데 번역이 안됐다 그러면 뭐 어쩔 수 없이 영문원서를 사긴 해야 하는데 굳이 그럴 필요가 없는게 요샌 번역서도 나름 잘나오는 수준이라..
<DarkCircle_> 그리고 음 제가 요새 느끼는게 번역 용어가 어느정도 정립이 되어서요
<DarkCircle_> 번역 결과물도 빨리빨리 팍팍 잘 나오는 편이예요
<Seony> PHP는 딱 중급용이 있어서 좋았는데, 파이썬이 없어서... 다시 자바를 해야하나 고민 중이에요.
<DarkCircle_> 자바는 파다보면 음 뭔가 느낌이
<DarkCircle_> 바닥으로 들어가는 느낌이라 치면
<DarkCircle_> 바닥이 애매하다고 해야 하나 ..
<DarkCircle_> 좀 그래요
<Seony> 파이썬으로는 시스템툴이라던가 텍스트 처리용 툴 짜는 정도는 쉽게 하니까, 인제 좀 소켓이라던가 하는 쪽으로 올라가야하는데...
<DarkCircle_> 자바에서 놓치면 안되는것중 하나가 JNI인데 이게 시스템에 따라서 또 다른지라 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle_> 윈도에서 다르고 리눅스에서도 다르고
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요. 거기까지는 안해봐서 모르겠어요.
<DarkCircle_> 32비트냐 64비트냐에 따라서도 ...
<Seony> 그냥 스윙으로 적당한 GUI만드는 정도에 그쳐서요..
<DarkCircle_> JNI를 쉽게 말씀드리자면 자바언어 로우레벨 쪽 다루다보면 동작이 애매하게 나오는게 있거든요
<DarkCircle_> 그걸 C로 짠담에 컴파일해서 자바클래스랑 바인딩하는거예요
<Seony> 아... 기계나 OS마다 특성을 타는 부분이 있는 거군요.
<DarkCircle_> 네 그쵸
<DarkCircle_> 하이레벨쪽에서는 별로 못느낄 수도 있는데 약간 로우레벨로 들어오다보면 이게 또 어지간히 민감하게 만드는 그런류가 아니라
<DarkCircle_> 시스템쪽 하는곳은 JNI를 많이 쓰더군요
<Seony> 자바할 때 한가지 인상깊었떤 건, 출력처리용 클래스 만들고, GUI처리용 클래스 만들고, 각각의 용도와 목적에 맞게 클래스를 만들어놓으면 나만의 라이브러리를 만드는게 가능하더라구요... 그러다보니 아 이건 대규모 프로그래밍에 적합하겟꾸나 하고... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 자바가 보면 사실 사람이 짜는게 아니라 이클이 짜줘요
<DarkCircle_> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 제너릭 바르고 바르고 바르다가 꼬여서 에러나는거나 변수명 넣어주는거라든지 이런걸 사람이 잠깐 건드려주면 되는거고
<DarkCircle_> 대세는 반자동코딩인듯
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 자바 캐멀케이스는 매력적이지만 네이밍은 진짜 욕나올정도로 구려서 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 그 뭐더라... 스마트폰 게임 개발자 이야기라는 네이버 웹툰 보니까 대충 한국IT 회사가 어떻게 돌아가는지 감이 오더라구요.
<DarkCircle_> 네 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 결론은 기획은 위에서 조지고 디자이너랑 개발자 둘이서 적당히 쇼부보는 ..
<DarkCircle_> 근데 기획이 뭘 잘 알고 그래서 조지면 고분고분 하겠는데 진짜 말도 안되는 이상한거 넣으라고 하니 홱 돌아버리죠. 경험도 없고 디자인 개념도 전무한 기획자가 이거 이렇게 그려넣고 움직여라 라고 ..
<Seony> 그러게요. 정말 인상 깊었떤 만화... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 그 만화는 진짜 순화를 해도 많이 순화했어요
<DarkCircle_> 자라나는 꿈나무들에게 꿈과 희망을 조금이라도 덜 버리게 해주려곸ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 현실은 ㅅㄱㅊ
<Seony> 그래도 거기가 한국에서 잘나간다는 네이버임에도 불구하고 ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 그래서 이런 회사 저런 회사 보면서 느끼는거지만 기획은 개념이든 생각이든 좀 뭔가 후달려 보여도 확실히 디자인을 하든 코딩을 하든 해본 사람이 기획을 해야 한다고 생각 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle_> 그래야 대충 이 사람들 작업속도 보고 estimation이 가능하니까요.
<DarkCircle_> 프로그램이 나오고 버그 발생율이 어느정도 되는지도 추산해야 나중에 릴리즈하고 버그수정할때도 편하고 ..
<Seony> 글쵸. 해본거랑 안해본거랑 하늘과 땅차인데요..
<DarkCircle_> 사람이니까 완벽하게 버그 한 개 없이 만들어낸다는 보장은 당연히 없으니까요. 버그를 만들어낼때 이 사람이 바로바로 파악을 하고 수정을 며칠 걸려서 처리할 수 있느냐도 파악을 해주면 일하는 사람입장에선 고맙거든요 조여도 어느정도까진 한계가 있다는걸 알아주니까.
<Seony> 역시 IT는 미국에서 ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 우리나라에서는 미쿸에서 별의별 쓸데없는 개발론을 들고 나온다 라고 생각하는데
<DarkCircle_> 그만큼 미쿸에서는 시스템이란 측면을 파악하는 수준이 참 높은듯
<Seony> 얘네들은 그런걸 아주 중요하게 생각하거든요.
<Seony> 뭔가 일 벌리기 전부터, 문서화 시켜놓고 이론 세우고 말 안해도 뻔히 아는 것들 정립시켜놓고..
<Seony> 이런거 무지 좋아하더라구요
<DarkCircle_> 실제 적용을 하고 그게 효과가 나오쟎아요.
<DarkCircle_> 예측도 가능할 뿐더러 결과가틀어질 경우의 또 다른 케이스에 대한 계획도 수립할 수 있고
<Seony> 뭐 그렇긴 하겠지만, 그래도 말단의 현실은 시궁창이라는 게 어디 가겠어요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 우리나라는 닥치고 일단 결과부터 뽑아대! 가 우선이라 ...
<DarkCircle_> 개발론은 진짜 -.- ..
<Seony> 그 짤막한 4컷짜리 만화 비스무리한거 제가 보여드린적 혹시 있나요?
<DarkCircle_> 일단 개발하기 전에 설계부터 어떻게 들어가야 그게 맞는건데 설계따윈 없고 그냥 동작만 되면 장땡인가
<DarkCircle_> 네 그게 제목이 XKCD인가 그랬던거 같은데요
<DarkCircle_> 맞던가요?
<DarkCircle_> 제목이 아니라 사이트 이름이었던가
<Seony> http://janvanderhaegen.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/what-the-customer-wanted.jpg
<Seony> 아주아주 유명한 그림이에요
<Seony> 미국의 현실을 대변하거든요..
<DarkCircle_> 아 이거 굉장히 유명하죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 프로젝트 몇개 하면서 느끼는거지만 ...
<DarkCircle_> 정말 갑님의 난해하고도 안드로메다로 빠지는 설명은 어떻게 주체할 수가 없어서
<DarkCircle_> 가끔은 그 뭐더라 ...
<DarkCircle_> 안과에서 쓰는 눈마개로 입을 딱 막아야 할 필요가 ...
<DarkCircle_> 그래서 프로젝트의 아이덴티티는 단지 A일뿐인데 여기에 더덕더덕 붙어서 Z가 되어버리는 ...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 차라리 그러려면 그 기능을 쪼개서 따로 요청하라고 -.-
<DarkCircle_> 그렇게 해야 하드라구요 크크
<razGon_Xch> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=335885&no=359&weekday=thu
<Seony> 참 힘든 현실이네요 ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 결국은 이런식이죠.
<Seony> 가우스전자 재밌죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 서양의 정립과 정의의 방식은 상당히 멋진거 같아요.
<DarkCircle_> 참 쉽죠? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 데이터를 모으고 그것을 구체화 시키는데는 짱.
<razGon_Xch> 더대단한건 한국사람은 해법을 가지고 해결하는것을 감으로 해결잘하죠.
<razGon_Xch> 문제는 데이터가 구조화 되지 않아서 그게 다른 것과 연계가 힘들다는 점.
<Seony> 그게 왜그러냐면요, 한국사람들은 다들 똑똑해서 자기 말이 맞다고 우겨서 생기는 문제이구요... 미국애들은 하도 멍청한 애들이 많으니까, 실수를 줄이기 위해서 그런 거에요 ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 맞는 거 같에요.
<razGon_Xch> 교육이 상향평준화랄까요? 근데. 문제는 모랄해저드가 넘많아요.
<Seony> 똑똑한 애들은 정말 이해할 수 없을만큼 똑똑한데요, 대부분 뭐 매장에서 근무하는 애들 보면 대체 고등학교는 나왔는지 의심되는 애들도 많거든요...
<razGon_Xch> 근데 그런애들도 한국에 많아요.
<DarkCircle_> 머릿속에 너무 많은 걸 쑤셔 박아서인듯
<DarkCircle_> 두뇌를 가비지 콜렉션해줘야 합니다
<DarkCircle_> (ㅋㅋ)
<razGon_Xch> 지식만 있지 그것을 올바르게 사용하는 방법을 모르고요.
<razGon_Xch> 또하나 지식을 재대로 배워야 하는 법에 대해서 피곤해하고 귀찮아하죠.
<razGon_Xch> 대표적인게 울마눌.
<razGon_Xch> 뭐뭐 이런게 잇다. 너도 배워놔라. 이런거 잘나갈거다.
<razGon_Xch> 했는데... 전혀 신경안쓰다가.
<razGon_Xch> 한참뒤에 그거 어떻게 하는 거야?
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ...오마이갇.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 제 와이프랑 똑같은데요.
<DarkCircle_> 개똥은 약에 쓰려면 꼭 없죠
<Seony> 여자들이 다 그런가보네요
<Seony> 아... 자바스크립트를 PHP로 짜줘야하는 현실 ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 근데 고수의 남자들은 미리 그것을 준비해두었다가 짠! 이렇게 하는거야..
<DarkCircle_> 근데 음 제 생각으론 그걸 꼭 필요하다고 해! 이런거보단 혹시 모르니까 알아둬 까먹어도 되지만 쓸 일이 있을지는 나도 모른다
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle_> 그렇게 하면 외우다가도 잊어먹다가 곧잘 외워요
<Seony> 제 와이프는 아이폰 알람 세팅도 할줄 몰라서...
<razGon_Xch> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle_> 배움과 외우기를 강요하면 오히려 방어기제가 강해져서 더 안하려고 하는 ..
<razGon_Xch> Seony, 필요할 만한 것을 미리 이야기 해두는데... 신경도 안써요
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 아이폰 사면 뭐해?
<Seony> 제 와이프도 그런데... 정말 여자들은 똑같군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 할줄아는게 인터넷. 카톡. 애니팡.
<razGon_Xch> 끝.
<razGon_Xch> 음악도 안들어요.
<DarkCircle_> 사는덴 지장 없쟎아요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 그러면서 아이패드는 왜사달라고 햇는지....
<DarkCircle_> 책 만화 동영상 끗.
<Seony> 음... 제 와이프는, 다음 미즈넷, 카톡, 애니팡, 게임, 영어공부, 계산기 끝 ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 아이패드를 mp3로 쓰기에는 너무 아까운듯
<razGon_Xch> 영어공부도 안해요.
<razGon_Xch> 저는 아이패드는 그냥 책보기용이 딱.
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 애들 동요용.
<razGon_Xch> 그나저나 아이패드 고쳐야 하는데...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 백라이트 나가서리..
<razGon_Xch> 서비스 센터가니 그냥 38만원에 리퍼..
<razGon_Xch> 헉...
<DarkCircle_> 저도 음 미국 서부쪽 사는 친구한테 한국어 단어 몇개씩 알려주는데 외우라고는 강요 안해요
<DarkCircle_> 어려우면 아 이런게 있었구나 정도만 알아두고 굳이 외우지는 말라고
<DarkCircle_> 근데 그렇게 하니까 오히려 더 잘 기억하긴 하드라고요
<Seony> 단어 몇개씩 알려주는 정도면, 일단 자모음은 다 읽을 줄 안다는 얘기네요
<DarkCircle_> 네 그냥 단어 자체를 읽을줄 알더라구요
<Seony> 하와이는 하도 동양인이 많다보니, 이름 얘기하면 다들 한국인인줄 알아요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 닭 훑다  이런 복잡한 글자는 아직 말고요
<Seony> 근데, 동양 문화를 접하기 쉽다보니까 오히려 여기가 붐이 덜하죠.
<DarkCircle_> 스트레스를 안주는게 중요. 일부러 대충 알려주고 궁금증을 유발하게 한다음에 나중에 알려주께로 마무리
<Seony> 그게 더 나아요.
<DarkCircle_> 네 알려주는 쪽도 듣는쪽도 스트레스를 안받게 되더라구요
<DarkCircle_> 가뜩이나 영어를 잘하는것도 아니라 설명이 쉽지 않은 부분도 있긴 한데 감으로만 알 수 있게
<DarkCircle_> 정도 설명 대충 해주면 알겠지? ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle_> 이렇게 마무리 .
<DarkCircle_> (훈훈하다)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 마눌님은 설명 간단히 해주려하는데.
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 니가 해주면 안되?
<razGon_Xch> 그냥 그걸루. 아웃.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 저희집이랑 너무 똑같아요
<Seony> 저도 저 혼자 막 신나서 가르쳐줄려고 하면 "아 몰라 다음에" ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 조금 잼있는거 발견했어요.
<razGon_Xch> 네이버드라이버를 이용한 핸폰끼리 사진 공유하기.
<razGon_Xch> 참고로 저는 안드로이드. 와이프는 아이폰
<Seony> 네이버 드라이브가 아이폰으로도 있나보네요
<razGon_Xch> 네이버에서 바로바로올리기 하면 와이파이하에서요.
<Seony> 그것들 맥용 리눅스용 프로그램은 더럽게 안만들어주면서..
<razGon_Xch> 네이버 드라이버로 업로드합니다.
<razGon_Xch> 당연하죠. 주고객은 윈도인데요
<razGon_Xch> 리눅스는 다움이...ㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 예전에 네이트온 사태때도 보아왔지만
<DarkCircle_> 기업체에서는 오픈소스 개발자를 별로 안좋게 보는 경향이 있는거 같더군요
<Seony> 요즘 애플의 파워가 예전보다 정말 강력해졌다는 걸 느끼는게, 요즘 스타벅스 가면 앉아있는 사람들의 70%는 다 맥북이에요...
<DarkCircle_> 그것도 비 Java계열 개발자인 경우 더더욱
<razGon_Xch> 원래 그런가봐요.
<Seony> 여기는 예전에도 스타벅스 가면 맥북 많이 보였는데, 요새는 더 심해요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미국에서는 오픈소스 개발자 대우가 좋다고 하는데 확실히는 모르겠어요.
<DarkCircle_> 그래서 예전에 리눅스용 네이트온 Antz님께서 개발하시고 나서 Qt 4.0으로 넘어가려고 할 때 SK컴즈에서 이상한 헛소리 지껄여서 버렸거든요
<Seony> 소문으로는, 커널 드라이버 개발자 이력서 뿌리면 하루에 전화가 200통이 온다는 소문이... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 그 이후로 네이트온 리눅스 버전은 영원히 버려진 프로젝트로 전락 .
<razGon_Xch> 대신 좋은 방법있어요
<DarkCircle_> 200통중에 몇개는 사기 전화 내지는 스팸이죠 (덜덜)
<razGon_Xch> 웹으로 네이트온 연결하면 됩니다.
<DarkCircle_> 제가 몇개를 이멜로 받아봤는데 끔찍하더라고요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle_> 헤드헌터 회사에서 몇개가 왔는데
<DarkCircle_> 을도 아니고 막 병 정 이런데다가 찔러주는 묘상한 헤드헌터
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 그리고 그 회사 솔직히 뭐하는지도 모름 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle_> 한국같으면 막 어떤 회사 뭔 짓 했다 그러면 소문이 자자한데 외쿸은 어떤 회사가 무슨 짓을 해도 소문이 안나는 문제가 있어서 -_-
<DarkCircle_> 이상한쪽으로 긍정적.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 네이버드라이버 올리면요.
<DarkCircle_> 그나저나 예전에 드레이크옹 아시아 지부 캐노니컬 찔러본다고 했던거 같은데 어떻게 됐을라나 ..
<razGon_Xch> 공유시켜서 받으면 바로 봅니다.
<razGon_Xch> 오우.
<DarkCircle_> 오픈스택에 뭐 결합해서 클라우드 기술 쪽 한다고 했던거 같은데
<DarkCircle_> 만약 됐다면 취업비자가 나왔을듯?
<razGon_Xch> 혹시 그런거 있을까요?
<Seony> 음... 근데, 아무리 실력이 좋고 뛰어나도, 미국 현지에 없는 사람이면 비자 내주기 힘들어요..
<Seony> 특히 요즘 같은 시기에는..
<DarkCircle_> 미쿸은 무지 힘들지 않나요?
<Seony> 미국에 취직해야겠따고 마음 먹으시면, 무조건 미국으로 들어와야되요..
<DarkCircle_> 미 국내 인구도 취업이 힘들텐데
<Seony> 어학연수든 뭐든 좋으니까 들어와야되요.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<Seony> 취업이 힘들긴 한데, 그만큼 한국사람들이 쌓는 경험이나 프로젝트의 질과 양이 여기애들 가볍게 누르거든요 ㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 몸값만 좀 낮추면 취직할데는 널리고 널렸어요
<Seony> 저처럼 아는거 하나도 없는 전산학도도 취직은 쉽게 될 거라고 환상을 갖고있으니깐요 ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 지금 제작하고 있는 웹사이트에 번역 기능 넣어놓고 혼자 무쟈게 좋아하는 중이에욬 ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 근데 미쿸은 우리나라처럼 버는돈이나 사는거에 대해 걱정을 안해도 되는게 물가가 무진장 비싸다거나 (지역에 따라 다르지만) 하진 않으니까요
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 한국 의사정도의 작업량이면 미국에서 슈퍼맨.ㅋ
<Seony> 네. 서민 물가는 한국보다 더 싸요.
<Seony> 제가 진짜 가난한 유학생이거든요. 그래도 없는거 없잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 자랑이 아니긴 한데..
<DarkCircle_> 한국에서 밥 사먹다 어디 나가기만 해도 일본이나 유럽 저쪽 어딘가 그런곳이 아니면
<DarkCircle_> 먹는문제는 확실히 ...
<razGon_Xch> 미국은 공부안해도 살아갈만하죠.
<DarkCircle_> 후우
<Seony> 제 와이프가 1주일에 2일, 그것도 오후 4시 반에서 10시까지 일하고 한달에 150만원 벌어요
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 그렇긴 한데 학력에 따라서 대우 레벨은 분명히 눈에 띌정도로 다른지라 . .
<Seony> 그 정도면 말 다 했쬬
<DarkCircle_> 괜찮네요
<DarkCircle_> 버스기사님 새벽 6시부터 밤 11시까지 버스운전하는데
<DarkCircle_> 월 150
<Seony> 식당에서 서빙하고 저 정도 버니까, 기회의 땅이라고 하는 게 틀린 말은 아닌 거 같아요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle_> 한 1년에 2000 좀 넘게 버나
<DarkCircle_> 초봉이 그렇다고 들었 ..
<DarkCircle_> 한국은 일의 가치를 너무 안매기려고 하는 경향이 세서 생산량 보면 엄청 노동가치가 비싼데
<Seony> 그나저나 내일 아침엔 뭘 먹어야 맛난거 먹었다고 소문이 나나..
<DarkCircle_> 추산하다보면 2만달라도 채 안나오죠 평균.
<DarkCircle_> -_-;
<DarkCircle_> Seony / 크로와상에 아메리카노?
<Seony> 그런거 먹으면 배가 금방 꺼져서요... 꼬기 먹어야죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 역시.
<DarkCircle_> 으엌
<razGon_Xch> 파워 브렉퍼스트.
<Seony> 미국에 살면, 아침부터 삼겹살을 먹는다는 강호동의 라이프 스타일은 그냥 일반화 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 베이컨에 토스트와 스크램블 애그
<DarkCircle_> T본?
<DarkCircle_>  =3
<razGon_Xch> 베이컨이 삼겹살이죠.ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> T본에 와인
<Seony> 제가 며칠 전에 먹은 아침 보여드릴까요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=509039599124345&set=a.502374453124193.126037.100000549273161&type=1&theater
<Seony> 요건 페북에 있는 사진..
<Seony> 페북이 없으시면 요기서 http://campl.us/mfcz
<DarkCircle_> 뭔가 느낌은 ...
<DarkCircle_> 오코노미야키에 휫자 같 ..
<DarkCircle_> 아 포테토군요
<Seony> 저것도 실은, 좀 먹다가 뒤늦게 찍은 사진이에요
<Seony> 네. 감자...
<Seony> 그러니까 실제 양은 보이는 것보단 좀 더 많은 거죠.
<razGon_Xch> 팬케이크.
<razGon_Xch> 매쉬포테토
<razGon_Xch> 오물렛.
<DarkCircle_> 감자를 오코노미야키처럼 ..
<Seony> 접시 4개가 2인분이구요, 1인당 $8
<razGon_Xch> 오..
<razGon_Xch> 미국가고 싶다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 여기서 $8짜리 밥은 저렴한 거에요.
<DarkCircle_> 8불이라니 초큼 비싼거 같긴 한데
<Seony> 한국으로 치면 4천원짜리 밥 정도?
<DarkCircle_> 근데 양을 보자면 그다지 또 비싼거 같지는 않고
<Seony> 고등학생 편의점 알바해도 시간당 $8 정도는 받으니까,
<razGon_Xch> 그렇죠.
<Seony> 한국으로 치면 딱 4천원짜리 밥인거죠
<razGon_Xch> 이태원가서 주일 아침에 먹었는데.
<razGon_Xch> 토스트랑 맛있더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 와이프는 뭔가 부족하다고 하더군요.
<DarkCircle_> 이태원에도 보면 맛집이 은근 많아서 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 바로 2시간뒤에 해장국집갔어요.ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> -0-
<razGon_Xch> 케코 갔어요
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 뭐 맛있엇고 괜찮았는데요.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 타코벨에서 처음으로 브리또 먹었는데.
<razGon_Xch> 아침식사로 괜찮을 거 같더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 콩을 넣은 것으로.
<DarkCircle_> 전 타코벨 타코 ... 맛 괜찮긴 했는데
<DarkCircle_> 소스는 영 아니더라구요 맛이
<razGon_Xch> 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle_> 입맛이 안맞기도 한데 차라리 요구르트 소스를 뿌리는게 더 낫던
<razGon_Xch> 소스는 우리는 입맛에 안맞죠.
<razGon_Xch> 이태원 자주 가세요?
<DarkCircle_> 그냥 시큼시큼?
<DarkCircle_> 아뇨 가~끔요
<DarkCircle_> 일 있을때만
<razGon_Xch> Do u know NAMSAN TOWER?
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> VASTO가서 알려 주세요.
<razGon_Xch> 거기 타코 맛있다고 하던데.
<razGon_Xch> 서울 언제 가면 먹어야 겠는데..ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 제 입맛은 타코보단 탄두리에 카레 스타일
<DarkCircle_> 양고기 카레를 한번 먹어봤는데 괜찮더라고요
<razGon_Xch> 오..
<DarkCircle_> 향도 깊~~~고
<razGon_Xch> 그러면 명동성당앞에 TAJ
<razGon_Xch> 거기 넘 좋아요!!
<DarkCircle_> 양고기는 종로가서 먹어야 제맛인데
<razGon_Xch> 최고.
<DarkCircle_> TAJ라 거기 가볼 기회가 어떨진 모르겠는데 기회 생기면 함 가봐야겠네요 :D
<razGon_Xch> 물론 동대문쪽의 에베레스트도 괜찮다고 하던데.
<razGon_Xch> YWCA지하
<razGon_Xch> 네이버에서 쳐보세요.
<razGon_Xch> 거기 탄두리 정말 맛있어요. 샤프란향이 잘~~베겨있어요.
<razGon_Xch> 난은 갈릭난이 정말...
<razGon_Xch> 데이트 콤보 약간 비싸게 가면
<razGon_Xch> TAJ-> 구스티모.... 이러면서 돌아다니기.
<razGon_Xch> 강가는 압구정이 가장 좋더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 삼청동의 달은 별루.
<razGon_Xch> 맛이... 그리...
<razGon_Xch> 서울 은행나무에 물들었나요?
<DarkCircle_> 아뇨 아직 그럭저럭 해요
<DarkCircle_> 이제 막 시작
<razGon_Xch> 역시 11월초가 되야 되나?
<DarkCircle_> 여긴 나팔꽃 피어있어요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 뜬금없이 나팔꽃이라니 ㄱ-
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 거기도 데이트 코스
<razGon_Xch> 광화문-삼청동코스.
<razGon_Xch> 아우...
<razGon_Xch> 울마눌과 같이 둘이 가고 싶네...
<razGon_Xch> 은행 낙엽 좋던데...
<DarkCircle_> 삼청동은 아직 괜찮아요
<razGon_Xch> 가을과 삼청동은 잘어울려요.
<razGon_Xch> 제가 먹는거 좋아해서....ㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 가로수길이랑 이태원은 많이 망가져 있어서 만약 가신다면 그쪽은 비추
<razGon_Xch> 이태원은 좋아요..
<razGon_Xch> 먹으러가기 좋은데.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 오히려 홍대가 별루 더군요.
<razGon_Xch> 앙웅.ㅇ..ㅠ.ㅠ.ㅠ.ㄹ.ㄴㅇ,'ㅀ;ㅏㅇㅎ;ㅣㅏㄴㅇㄹ;ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 냉면 먹고 싶다!!!
<razGon_Xch> 광주는 냉면 제대로 하는데 없어요. 게다가 냉면은 잘안해요.
<razGon_Xch> 여름은 모밀면이라서요....
<Seony> 저는 이만 자러갑니다.
<Seony> 내일 뵐께요
<razGon_Xch> 하와이..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 주무세요..
<razGon_Xch> 한방늦었네요
<razGon_Xch> 혹시 그런 OS있을까요?
<razGon_Xch> DarkCircle_, PC들끼리 하나의 OS로 연결되어서 연결된 자원으로 관리되는 그런 OS없을까요?
<razGon_Xch> 예를 들면 서버1. 단말기1. 단말기2. 이런 방식으로 가면 좋은데. 현실은 PC1.PC2.PC3........이 같은 자원을 공유하는 방식으로요.
<DarkCircle_> 옛날에 그런 OS가 있긴 했는데요
<DarkCircle_> Netware라고 ...
<razGon_Xch> 싱글코어1. 싱글코어2. 싱글코어3......
<razGon_Xch> 아....
<razGon_Xch> 있었군요..
<DarkCircle_> 실질적으로 하나의 머신 아래에서 동작하는 시스템인데
<DarkCircle_> 각 클라이언트가 서버에 하드링크된 상태에서 종속적이긴 했어요
<razGon_Xch> 아..
<razGon_Xch> 그거요.
<DarkCircle_> 그게 문제가 뭐였냐면
<DarkCircle_> 그 기반의 소프트웨어가 거의 없었다는거.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> MS-DOS 같지가 않다보니 따로 개발을 해야 했었죠
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 램과 하드를 공유하는 것을.... 사용하는건 어떤가 했는데..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 근데 구글의 파일시스템이 이런식인가요?
<DarkCircle_> 그게 병렬시스템론에서 주로 논의되는 이야기중 하나인데요
<DarkCircle_> 램이 공유가 되면 머신 하나에 과부하가 걸려서 전체적인 효율성이 떨어집니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그럼 하드만 공유해야 겠군요.
<razGon_Xch> 데이타를 일단 분산시키는 것을 해야 겠군요.
<razGon_Xch> 앞으로 클라우드가 되면 이런 방식이 개발되는게 좋을거 같군요.
<DarkCircle_> 아마 흠 기존에 있는 기술이긴 할텐데 효율성을 이유로 일부는 권장되지 않았던 기술일 수도 있습니다.
<DarkCircle_> 허나 최근들어서는 하드웨어가 워낙 좋아지다보니까 과거에 지양되었던 기술들이 다시 살아날듯 싶기도 하네요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-10-14
<monos> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> monos, 안녕하세요
<monos> cartes9 안녕하세요
<cartes9_away> 네
<cartes9_away> 반갑습니다.
<monos> cartes9_away: 님 제가 파이어폭스 최신으로 업데이트 하니 지금 다나와 사이트가 이상하게 나오네요
<monos> 이거 예전으로 돌릴려면 어떻게 하는지 아세요?
<monos> 16.0.1 버전인데요
<cartes9_away> 어떻게 이상하게 나와요?
<nymph> 지우고 다시 설치하시면 되지 않을까요?
<monos> 사이트가 잘못 만든거 처럼
<monos> 제대로 출력이 안되고 왼쪽에 다 몰려 있어요
<nymph> 잘나오는데요. ㅋ
<monos> 나만 그런건가요?
<monos> 저 그러면 리부팅 한번 하고 와야 겠네요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<cartes9_away> 네
<monos> 이제 제대로 나오네요
<cartes9_away> 아항 좋네요
<monos> cartes9_away: 님 혹시 헤킨토시인가 OS 깔아 보셨어요?
<cartes9_away> 깔아보지는 않았어요
<cartes9_away> 꽤 많은 삽질이 예상되어서;
<monos> 한번 깔아보고 싶은데
<cartes9_away> monos님은 지금 우분투쓰시나요?
<monos> 민트 리눅스에요
<monos> 우분투기반이라 똑같은거 같아요
<cartes9_away> 아 넵
<cartes9_away> 저는 윈도XP써요
<monos> 저는 xp깔기가 너무 힘들어서
<monos> 리눅스 깔았어요
<cartes9_away> 아... XP세팅할려면 되게 귀찮은거같아요
<cartes9_away> 깔기는 깔면 되긴하는데;
<cartes9_away> 이제 옛날OS라...
<monos> 저는 컴퓨터가 옛날꺼라
<monos> 리눅스가 제일 가볍다고 해서 쓰는데
<monos> 이거 너무 어려워서 안되는거도 많쿠요
<cartes9_away> 아..
<cartes9_away> 어떤게 안되세요?
<cartes9_away> 저도 그냥 되는것만쓰면서 필요한건 다시 윈도로 부팅해서
<monos> 게임이랑 동영상 볼때 잘나오다가 갑자기 인식 못하는 자막 외계어 나오는경우랑
<cartes9_away> 아 그거 인코딩문제일거에요
<cartes9_away> CP949;EUC-KR;UTF-8
<monos> 네 지금 cp 949로 쓰고 있어요
<monos> 동영상 플레이어 4가지나 깔았어요
<cartes9_away> 그렇군요
<cartes9_away> 어떤게 제일 괜찮나요?
<SIMPLISM> monos, 저의 경우에는 smplayer를 쓰고 있다능...
<monos> 모르겠던데
<cartes9_away> 아항
<monos> 그놈 M플레이어
<monos> vpl플레이어
<SIMPLISM> 몇 년동안 사용했는데... 딱히 문제는...ㅡ.,ㅡ;
<monos> 토템 플레이어
<SIMPLISM> 자막이 이상하게 나오는 놈들이 있긴한데.. 대부분 인코딩 셋팅만 잘 해두면 잘 되더군요...ㅎㅎ]
<monos> 벤시 플레이어
<monos> sm플레이어도 깔아볼까요?
<cartes9_away> 함 해보세용.
<SIMPLISM> 딱히 smplayer의 장점은 모르겠는데... 토템이 맘에 안들어서 찾다가 그나마 젤 맘에 들어서 사용하고 있는데요.. 지금은 장점은 모르겠지만 그냥 익숙해서...ㅋ
<monos> 지금 설치중
<cartes9_away> 전 그럼 이만
<cartes9_away> 가볼게요
<cartes9_away> 밖에 햇빛이 너무 좋네요 오늘
<monos> SIMPLISM: 님 자막 기본자막 인코딩에서
<monos> UTF-8로 해야 하나요?
<SIMPLISM> 아뇨... 보통 한글자막파일은 CP949로 인코딩되어있는 게 많아서.... 저의 경우에는 CP949로 해두고 쓰고 있어요..
<monos> CP949가 없네요
<SIMPLISM> 한국어 만자집합(CP949)없나요?
<monos> 네 지금 막 깔아서 그런가요?
<monos> 리부팅 한번 해야 생길려나
<SIMPLISM> 그건 상관없을텐데....
<monos> SIMPLISM: 님
<monos> 혹시 헤킨토시 인가 그거 깔아봤어요?
<SIMPLISM> 아뇨..ㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 해킨을 할 정도로 맥의 장점을 몰라서요..ㅋㅋ
<monos> 맥의 장점
<monos> 몇가지 게임이 가능하던데요
<monos> 블리자드 게임
<SIMPLISM> 맥에서 작동되는 게임의 대부분은 리눅스에서도 가능해요..ㅋ
<monos> 진짜에요?
<monos> 가르쳐 주세요
<SIMPLISM> 그리고 저는 게임같은 경우에는 그냥 게임기로 하는 것을 선호해서요..ㅋㅋ
<monos> 맥용 게임 클라이언트를 리눅스로 하는방법좀 가르쳐주세요
<SIMPLISM> 전 PC로는 게임을 안해봐서 모르겠네요;;;
<monos> 아주 오래전에 본거 같기도 한데
<monos> SIMPLISM: 님은 피씨로 뭐하세요?
<SIMPLISM> 글쎄요..ㅋㅋ 인터넷, 동영상 정도요?
<SIMPLISM> 게임은 콘솔로 하는게 잼있다보니... PC게임은 잘 안하게 되더라구요..;;
<monos> 아하
<monos> 플스 3요?
<SIMPLISM> 아뇨 저 같은 경우에 총싸움이랑 레이싱 좋아해서... 엑박을 샀죠..ㅋ
<monos> 근데 맥용 클라이언트 게임을 리눅스에서 구동이 되는거 맞나요?
<SIMPLISM> 그건 아닐꺼구.. 게임이 OpenGL로 개발된 게임인 경우에 윈도우즈 클라이언트를 와인(wine)으로 구동하는 방식일꺼예요
<monos> 헐
<SIMPLISM> 어차피 DirectX로 개발된 게임의 경우에는 맥에서도 동작을 못하기 때문에..ㅎ
<monos> 와인은 깔려 있는데요
<monos> 와인으로 맥용 클라이언트 실행 하면 될까요?
<SIMPLISM> 제가 생각할 때 게임은 그냥 윈도우즈에서 하는게 나을 수 있어요..ㅎ
<SIMPLISM> 와인은 윈도우즈 애플리케이션 애뮬레이터라서..ㅎ 맥용은 실행이 안되요..ㅎ
<monos> 네
<monos> 와인 리그오브리전트도 실패 하고
<monos> 와인으로 와우도 실패 하고
<monos> 와우로 반디집이랑 메모장 열기는 성공 했어요
<monos> 와인으로
<SIMPLISM> 저 같은 경우에는 대부분 우분투를 사용하다가 윈도우 필요한 경우(C# 개발할 경우...)에는 그냥 윈도우로 부팅하는 편이예요... 간단하게 윈도우 애플리케이션 실행하려는 거라면 차라리 VirtualBox를 이용하는 편이죠..ㅎ
<nymph> vmplayer
<nymph> 이것두 좋아요..
<monos> nymph: 그것도 깔아봐야 겠네요
<monos> Seony: 님 하이요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony: 님 혹시 헤킨토시 인가 그거 깔아보셨어요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 맥을 쓰는데 해킨토시를 쓸 필요가 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥이 3대 있었는데 하나 팔아서 지금 2대 있네요
<monos> 저두 맥킨토시는 살 형편은 안되고
<monos> 맥 체험으로 헤킨토시 깔아볼려고 하는데 정보가 없어서요
<Seony> vmware나 버추얼 머신으로 이미 설치된 이미지가 인터넷에 도는거 같더라구요
<Seony> 그걸로 써보세요. 해킨은 아주 스트레스 받는 물건이에요
<Seony> monos: 근데 무슨 일 하시는 분이세요? 현실적으로 30대 중반에 리눅스에 관심갖기가 쉽지않은데 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 남다른 열정이 있으신듯...
<monos> Seony: 님 그냥 재미로 이것저것 깔아 보는데요 특히 직업때문에 하는게 아니라
<monos> 재미로 이것 저것 깔아보고 있어요
<Seony> 아~ 취미이신거군요
<monos> 헤킨토시는 팬4는 안되나보네요
<Seony> 네. 그리고 해킨은 하드웨어에 의해서 좌지우지되는게 많아서, 부품이 안맞으면 포기하는게 나을 정도에요
<Seony> 버츄얼머신 이미지로 써보시는 게 좋을 듯 싶은데, 펜4로는 그마저도 쉽지않을 거에요
<monos> 웹서핑이랑 동영상 재상만 할려고 하면 XP가 좋을지 리눅스가 좋을지 궁금하네요?
<Seony> XP가 더 나을 것 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 리눅스가 더 안 좋은가요?
<Seony> 말씀하신 것만 놓고보면요.
<monos> 제가 지금 리눅스 깔아 놓고 쓰는게 웹서핑 동영상 감상 말곤 하는게 없네요
<monos> irc채팅도 하긴 하네요
<Seony> 그래서 제가 책을 사서 보시라고 권해드리는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 중고 책방 한번 가야 하는데
<Seony> 책 한권 사다놓으시면 아마 두고두고 보시게 될 거에요...
<Seony> 일단 페이지 수부터 천페이지가 넘을테니... ㅎㅎ
<nymph> Seony: 안녕하세요~ 오랜만이네요~ ^^
<Seony> nymph: 승범이?
<nymph> 네~
<Seony> 오오 오랫만이네
<nymph> ^^
<Seony> 아직도 cafe 24 일해?
<nymph> 잘 지내셨어요? 페이스북 보니까 뭔가 홈페이지 제작 같은거 하시는거 같던데요..
<nymph> 네 아직도 거기에 있어요.
<Seony> 그냥 밥 벌어먹을려고 조금씩 하는 거야
<Seony> 당장 돈벌이가 되는게 웹사이트 제작이라... ㅎㅎ
<nymph> Seony 님은 지금도 하와이 계세요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ. 여전하지...
<Seony> 가능하면 앞으로도 계속 있을거야 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 그렇군요..
<Seony> 그나저나 난 여기 채팅방에 매일 있는데... 자주 와 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 네 이제는 자주 올려구요..
<Seony> 오늘 휴일이라 조용하네
<nymph> 그동안 어떻게 들어오는지 까먹었었거든요.
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 우분투 포럼 사이트에서 접속하거나, 프리노드 #ubuntu-ko
<nymph> 네..
<nymph> 보니까 프리노드, 우분트 닷컴 으로 접속되더군요. 이것저것 해보니 되더라능.
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 공식채팅방이거든.
<Seony> 캐노니컬에서 공식적으로 인정/관리해주는 국가별 채팅방이 있는데, 다 여기 프리노드에 있지..
<nymph> 오~
<Seony> 참고로, 대화가 구글에서 검색이 가능해 ㅋ
<nymph> 네.. 실제로 구글에서 Seony 우분투 로 검색하면 뭔가 나와요~
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그게 여기에 저장되거든. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Seony> 그래서 말조심해야돼 ㅋ
<nymph> 암요.. 온라인이라도 말 조심해서 해야지요
<Seony> 맥미니는 어때? 쓸만해?
<nymph> 아, 얼마전에 한국에 삼성전자가 1모듈에 8GB 노트북 메모리를 내놨거든요. 그거 사서 끼웠는데 10GB가 되어서 진짜 빨라졌어요~
<Seony> 맥OSX 자체는 괜찮고?
<nymph> 네. 아주 좋아요~ 원래 리눅스 데탑을 쓰던터라
<Seony> 난 아이클라우드 나오면서 완전 애플빠 됐는데.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그치? 리눅스 쓰던 사람이면 맥OSX을 좋아할 수밖에 없어
<nymph> 저는 github 자주 사용하는데, 이게 맥용 github 클라이언트가 있어요. 리눅스용은 아직없어서 불편했는데 맥미니는 있어서
<nymph> 암튼 맥용 프로그램중에 유용한게 많아서 잘 쓰고 있어요~ ^^
<Seony> github 설치해놓고, 앱스토어에서 Source Tree라는 앱 써봐.
<Seony> git을 GUI로 컨트롤해주는 무료 툴인데 아주 좋아
<Seony> 맥용 프로그램이 진짜 유용한게 많지...
<nymph> 지금으로서는 github 정도 좋아요.
<Seony> 난 앱스토어에서 앱 진짜 많이 사거든... 조금이라도 일하는데 필요할 것 같으면 다 사 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 거기다, 아이폰 사용하고 있는데 맥OSX 하고 잘 연결이 되서 그것도 좋은거 같구요.
<Seony> 아이클라우드로 연결 잘되지. 메시지도 공유되잖아 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 메시지 때문에 요즘 전화기로 문자질이 아니라 채팅질 하고있어 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 네.. 아이메신저 좋은거 같아요.. 같은 아이폰 사용자면 맥미니에서 그냥 채팅하듯 보내면 되니까요. ㅎ
<Seony> MacPort 쓰면 필요한 커맨드 툴도 보충할 수 있을 거야...
<nymph> MacPort 는 잘 않써요. ㅎ
<Seony> 이번에 마운틴 라이언 나오면서 X11이 없어졌는데, 대신 XQuartz에서 해결이 됐더라고..
<nymph> 아~ 맞아요. X11  없어졌는데, 아직까지는 X11 쓸일이 없어서요. ㅎ
<Seony> 리눅스로 ssh 할 때 -X 붙이면 XQuartz에서 처리해줘서 것두 해결이 됐고..
<nymph> 불편없이 잘 쓰고 있어요.
<Seony> 여기 채팅방에 나보다 늦게 맥 샀다가, 지금 중고차 한대값어치 애플제품 사신 분 있어 ㅋ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Seony: Hi
<monos> 안녕하세요
<nymph> 저야 아직까지는 뭘 산게 없네요.. 사도 조그마한거.. $0.99 나 $4.99 정도 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> monos: 안녕하세요
<nymph> JSTae76: 안녕하세요~
<JSTae76> Seony, Apple Magic Mouse에 대해서 어떻게 생각하세요?
<Seony> 앱스토어 열어서 Development쪽으로 가면 좋은툴 많아...
<JSTae76> nymph: 안녕하세욯ㅎㅎ
<Seony> JSTae76: 제 개인적으로는 샀다가 반품했어요.
<nymph> Seony: 어짜피 저는 서버관리자이다 보니 VIM 이면 끝이라.. ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 음..그러시군요 사유를 알 수 있을까요?
<Seony> nymph: http://sublimetext.com 가봐. 정말 환상의 에디터 하나 있어.
<Seony> JSTae76: 저한테는 손목 아퍼요.
<Seony> 뭐 이미 어떤 마우스든 전부 손목이 아픈 단계이긴 하지만..
<Seony> 그나마 매직패드가 좀 낫고..
<JSTae76> 그러시군요.. 다들 기본 트랙패드가 좋다곤 하는데 고민고민..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> nymph: 에디터에 관심있으면, 내가 쓴 글인데 한 번 봐바. http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/Sublime-Text-2%EC%99%80-Coda-2
<Seony> JSTae76: 맥 쓸려면 트랙패드 추천해요
<JSTae76> Seony: 이유를 물어봐도 될까요ㅎ?
<Seony> 맥에서는 일단 멀티터치가 되야 편리한 프로그램들이 많거든요..
<JSTae76> Seony: Magic Mouse는 안되요?
<Seony> 아 트랙패드가 아니라 매직패드
<Seony> 매직마우스에서 줌 인/아웃이 되나요?
<JSTae76> Seony: 아아.. 그그 Magic Trackpad인가 그거요?
<Seony> 아마 안될껄요
<Seony> 아 네. 매직 트랙패드. 이름이 길구나 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> Seony: 어짜피 회사에서도 쓰고 집에서도 쓰고 할수 있는 걸 찾다보니 VIM ㅋ
<Seony> nymph: Sublime Text도 그 조건을 다 충족해주면서 Vim모드까지 지원해주지. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 암튼 봐바. 정말 환상의 에디터야.
<Seony> 오죽하면 서블라임텍스트을 찬양한다고까지 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 시간나면 써볼께요.. 전 Komode-edit
<nymph> 가끔 쓰고 나머진 전부 VIM ㅋ
<Seony> 데모버전 제공하니까 부담을 없을 거야.
<JSTae76> Seony: 맥북 자체의 트랙패드는 어때요?
<Seony> 나도 Sublime으로 vim 모드 켜서 작업해
<Seony> JSTae76: 어떻다라뇨? 그냥 트랙패드죠
<JSTae76> Seony: 음..
<JSTae76> Seony: 어차피 맥북을 구매하게 된다면 Magic Trackpad는 필요없지않나요?
<Seony> 아 근데 아이맥이 아니라 맥북 사는거죠?
<Seony> 잠시 아이맥으로 착각했어요
<Seony> 맥북에 있는 트랙패드 있으면, 마우스는 굳이 살 필요 없어보이는데요..
<JSTae76> Seony: 아넵ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그 맥북에 있는 트랙패드가 얼마나 손에 잘붙는지는 써봐야 알 거에요.
<Seony> 일단, 마우스 사지말고 그냥 써봐요.
<JSTae76> Seony: 오호..그래요?
<JSTae76> Seony, 넵..그래보겠습니다ㅎㅎ 추천감사합니다~
<Seony> 그냥 쓰다가 불편하면 그때 사고, 일단은 그냥 써봐요. 무쟈게 편해요
<JSTae76> Seony: 오호
<Seony> JSTae76: 근데 한 가지 재밌는걸 얘기해주자면요..
<hippo> 안녕하세요
<Seony> JSTae76: 제가 왠만해서는 딴 사람들한테 맥 쓰라고 권유 안하거든요.
<Seony> hippo: 안녕하세요
<Seony> JSTae76: 근데 Sublime Text만큼은 강추합니다 ㅎㅎ
<hippo> 말씀좀 물어도됩니까?
<Seony> hippo: 네. 말씀하시기 전에 http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html 읽어주세요
<hippo> 네
<JSTae76> 느낌이 오는군요..
<JSTae76> Sublime Text요?
<Seony> 네. Sublime Text 2. 줄여서 ST2
<Seony> 무한 ST2교 신도임을 자청합니다 ㅋ
<hippo> 질문좀 할께요
<hippo> 현제 제 운영체제는 쿠분투 12.04입니다.
<Seony> 써본지 얼마 안됐는데, 완전 뿅가서..
<JSTae76> Seony: 뭐하는 녀석이에요ㅎㅎ?
<hippo> 지금바쁘신가요?
<JSTae76> hippo: 규칙을 읽으셨는지 모르겠는데 이 IRC에서는 질문하겠다는 말씀을 하시지 않으셔도 되고 그냥 질문하세요
<Seony> hippo: 글을 제대로 안읽어보셨네요.
<hippo> 읽었습니다
<Seony> 그러면 그냥 질문 하시면 됩니다.
<hippo> 인터넷 비속어등을 사용하지말라는 말씀봤습니다
<hippo> 쿠분투 12.04인데요
<JSTae76> hippo: 이 IRC 자체가 대부분이 직장인에 일하다가 슬쩍 보거나 다른 작업하다가 슬쩍 보는거라서 그렇게 하시면 답변 받기 힘드시니깐 그냥 질문하셔도 됩니다
<hippo> 제가 한글2008을 체험판을
<hippo> 받아서 설치를 했는데
<hippo> 실행이안되네요
<JSTae76> hippo: 끊어서 치지마세요
<Seony> JSTae76:  프로그래밍 에디터에요. 다른 에디터처럼 플러그인이 지원되는데, 에디터 자체 내에서 플러그인의 검색/설치/제거 등등이 가능하고... 음.. 글을 하나 보여드려야겠네요...
<JSTae76> Seony: 아까 블로그 말씀하세요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 음.. 한글 2008이면... 쿠분투에서 12.04에서 실행 안될걸요
<hippo> 어떻게 error while loading shared libraries: libgsf-1.so.114: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 에러가  발생합니다
<JSTae76> hippo: 코분투 12.04에서 한글 2008을 설치하셨는데 실행이 안되신다는 말씀이세요?
<hippo> 코분투가아니라 쿠분투입니다
<hippo> 원래 쿠분투에서는 실행이안되는겁니까?
<Seony> 쿠분투 뿐만 아니라, 요즘 나오는 배포판에서는 거의 안될 거에요
<JSTae76> hippo: 그게.. 한글과컴퓨터가 좀..ㅋㅋㅋ 아마도 가상환경에서 한글 워드를 사용하시는게 정신건강에 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 버츄얼머신 깔아서 거기다 윈도우 깔아서 쓰시거나, 아니면 리버오피스를 쓰시는 게 나을 거에요..
<hippo> 아 그렇군요 체험판을 써보고 구입하려했는데 괸히 구입할뻔했네요
<JSTae76> Seony: 아무래도 HWP 확장자를 사용하실 것 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<hippo> 네 맞습니다. 버추얼박스에서 한글정품이 깔려있기는한데 워낙 불편해서요
<JSTae76> hippo: 기억상으로 심리즈 모드가 될텐데 사용해보세요 :)
<Seony> 버츄얼 박스에 깔려있는 한글이 불편할 정도면, 실제로 작동이 되더라도 리눅스에서의 한글은 더 불편할 거에요.
<Seony> 인쇄가 제대로 안되는 문제는 아직도 해결이 안된 걸로 알고있는데다,
<JSTae76> 아직도 MBP 구매 허락 받은게 믿기지가 않네요..
<hippo> 우분투에서만 실행이되고  쿠분투에서는 안된다는 말씀이시죠?
<Seony> 각종 단축키들의 충돌에 화면 깨지는 현상에..
<Seony> 우분투 12.04에서도 안될껄요.
<JSTae76> hippo: 아뇨.. 요즘 배포판에서는 싹다 안되요
<Seony> 아까 제가 말씀드렸는데, 요즘 나오는 배포판에는 거의 안돌아갈 거에요
<hippo> 성공했다는 글도있던데요
<Seony> 돈 주고 구입하셔서 그렇게 삽질까지 해서 쓸 물건은 아닌 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<hippo> 그래서 저는 제운영체제가 지원이 안되서 그런건지 궁금했습니다.
<JSTae76> 근데 차라리 가상환경에서 사용하시는게 더 낳을겁니다.. 아마 Wine으로 구동할텐데 그러면 욕 나와요..농담아니고 진짜로
<hippo> 아 그러시군요
<JSTae76> 성공하셨다는 분도 어마어마한 삽질을 하셨을꺼에요
<hippo> 네 맞습니다.
<hippo> http://www.truespedu.org/linux_app/39540 여기 링크를 읽어보시면 아실겁니다.
<Seony> 그거 라이브러리 손대야되는데, 왠만한 내공 없이는 어림도 없죠...
<JSTae76> Seony: 맥에 일반 마우스 꼽아도 클릭 / 휠 업-다운 / 우클릭은 모두 되겠죠ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ? (OS X내)
<hippo> 설치를 해도 단축키와 충동이되고 사용하기가 영 아닌가요?
<Seony> 음... 글 읽어보니까 제가 생각했던 것보단 까다롭지 않네요.
<Seony> JSTae76: 네. 다 되요.
<Seony> JSTae76: 마우스는 문제 없는데, 키보드가 좀 문제죠. 뭐 문제랄 것까진 없고..
<JSTae76> Seony: 오..그러면 다행입니다ㅎㅎ 일단은 트랙패드에 적응하다 안되면 기존의 마우스 사용하다가 필요하다면 매직 마우스를 사야겠어요
<JSTae76> Seony: 아무쪼록 감사합니다ㅎㅎ 저의 첫 매킨토시 구매에 도움을 이래저래 많이 주셔서
<Seony> JSTae76: 트랙패드에 적응이 안되기는 커녕, 나중에는 다른 마우스에 적응이 안될 거에요..
<JSTae76> Seony: 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ 그렇군요ㅋㅋㅎ
<hippo> 쿠분투에서 한글을 설치해서 실행한분들이 없는것같네요
<JSTae76> Seony: 기대됩니다.. 언박싱도 기대되고ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 심지어는 책을 보면서도 두손가락으로 스크롤질하는 자신을 발견할지도... ㅋㅋ
<hippo> 전부다 우분투뿐이니 찾기도 힘드네요
<Seony> (제가 그랬거든요)
<JSTae76> hippo: 쿠분투 자체가 이용률이 좀 낮아요..
<JSTae76> Seony: 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ..넘 기대되네요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> hippo: 아니시면 우분투 또는 코분투에 예쁜 테마나 데스크탑 환경을 설치하셔서 사용해보세요
<hippo> KDE환경은 아닌가요?
<nymph> 전 이만 코딩질을..
<Seony> nymph: ㅎㅎ 수고
<JSTae76> hippo: 꼭 필요하시다면 따로 설치하면 되는데 차라리 Cinamon이나 MATE를..ㅎㅎ 그놈 3도 좋고요
<hippo> 네 알겠습니다
<Seony> JSTae76: 제 맥용 어플 구매목록 ㅎㅎ http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/구매보유-중인-정품-SW
<JSTae76> hippo: http://deviantcj.tistory.com/ << 이 블로그 추천드립니다.. 우분투에 대해 많은 걸 아실수있어요
<JSTae76> Seony: 오호..ㅎㅎ
<hippo> 아 알고있습니다..
<hippo> 자주들어가곤 합니다.
<JSTae76> Seony: 우와..ㅎㅎ 볼때마다ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> hippo: http://deviantcj.tistory.com/441 이정도면 KDE 저리가라..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 월평균 $50 정도는 쓰는 거 같네요
<hippo> 아 좋군요...
<JSTae76> Seony: 헉.. ST2 진짜 좋네요..
<Seony> 무쟈게 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 이야..전 시험판을..쿨럭
<Seony> 출시하자마자 인기가 폭발적으로 올라서, 구글에서 구글 코드인가? 거기에 페이지도 생겼어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 최근 1년 사이에, 각종 사이트에서 프로그래밍 에디터 투표해서 대부분 1위 먹었죠 ㅋ
<JSTae76> 이야
<Seony> 암튼 꼭 한번 써봐요. 패키지 콘트롤 꼭 설치하구요.
<JSTae76> Seony: 넵ㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 아빠가 방금 맥북 어떤 녀석이냐고 보러 오셨네요ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 맥북은 실물로 봐야하는데..
<JSTae76> Seony: 아빠랑 저번에 봤습니다ㅎ
<JSTae76> 에이샵에서
<Seony> 언제 사요?
<JSTae76> 오늘요ㅎ
<JSTae76> CTO 주문
<Seony> 아.. CTO군요...
<Seony> 뭐 업글했는데요?
<Seony> 램이나 하드라면, 그냥 매장가서 사고 나중에 직접 부품만 갈아끼우는게 더 싸게 먹히죠..
<JSTae76> Seony: 가만보니.. CTO라고 말 못하네요ㅋ
<JSTae76> iWorks추가했을뿐..
<Seony> 그런거라면 굳이 CTO로 주문해서 기다릴 필요는 없잖아요
<Seony> iWorks는 그냥 앱스토어 가서 주문하면 되는건데..
<JSTae76> Seony: 매장에 15인치 고급형이 없어서요ㅋ
<JSTae76> 죄다 기본형
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요..
<Seony> 학생할인 받는 거에요?
<JSTae76> ㅜㅜ아뇨
<Seony> 잉? 왜요?
<Seony> 학생할인 받으면 몇십만원이라도 절약되는데..
<JSTae76> Seony: 대신 해줄 분들이 없네요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 중학생은 학생할인 안해줘요?
<JSTae76> Seony: 대학생 또는 교직원ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헐... 뭐 그따위야..
<JSTae76> Seony: 대학교도 몇 개 안되는..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony: 그러게말입니다ㅎㅎ 미국은 되는가보네요?
<Seony> 여기는 초등학교만 다녀도 해주는데..
<JSTae76> 우와
<Seony> 여기는, 초중고대 다니면 다 해줘요
<Seony> 게다가 1년에 몇번이고 해주는데..
<Seony> 아는 사람들 할인해준다고 제 학생증 들고가서 1년에 5대도 사봤는데, 다 해주거든요..
<JSTae76> Seony: 저흰 1년에 1회..
<Seony> 그럼 주문해서 언제 와요?
<Seony> 근데 15인치는 고급형이랑 일반이랑 스펙차이가 그다지 크지 않을텐데...
<Seony> 차라리 일반 사서 SSD를 추가하는게 나을텐데요..
<Seony> 이게 SSD가 막상 써보니 신세계라... ㅋ
<Seony> 아... 작업해야되는데 디자이너가 파일을 안보내주네요 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony: SSDㅎㅎ..
<Seony> JSTae76: 암튼, 언제 온대요?
<JSTae76> Seony: 준비에서배송까지가 1~3일정도라고 명시되어있네요
<Seony> 담주쯤엔 오겠군요..
<Seony> 오오.. 드디어 예비 애플빠 탄생 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony: 헤헤..감사합니다ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 근데 Apple ID는 어디서 개설하죠?
<Seony> iCloud.com
<JSTae76> Seony: 감사합니다
<Seony> 애플 사이트가도 개설할 수 있긴 한데, 일단 iCloud.com에서부터..
<Seony> 아 좋겠다 ㅋ
<Seony> 나도 빨리 시네마 디스플레이부터 사야하는데..
<JSTae76> Seony: 개설이 없네요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그건 애플기기가 있어야되요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥 오면 그때 처음 킬 때 물어볼 거에요
<JSTae76> Seony: 아아..그때개설해요?
<Seony> 네. 그때 만들면, iCloud, iTunes, App Store 등등 다 연결되요
<JSTae76> Seony: 아아그렇군요
<Seony> 근데 앱스토어는 개설할 때 신용카드 번호 넣어야해서... 아마 부모님 도움이 필요할 거에요
<Seony> 나중에 혹시 모르니까, 가족들끼리 앱 구매한 것을 공유하기 위한 계정을 별도로 만들어서 써요.
<JSTae76> Seony: 넵ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 만약 가족들이 전부 아이폰/아이패드 혹은 맥을 쓰게되면, 가족들이 일일히 다 똑같은 앱을 계속 돈주고 사야하는 일이 생기거든요..
<JSTae76> Seony: 으으..
<Seony> 앱스토어 계정은 5명까지 공유할 수 있거든요.
<JSTae76> 오
<Seony> 근데, 그 계정에다 일정, 연락처, 메모 등등 다 넣어버리면,
<JSTae76> Seony: 그거마져 공유하겠네요..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 식구들끼리 자기 연락처나 일정까지 공유해버리게 되니까 그러면 또 문제거든요..
<JSTae76> Seony: 그 부분은 조심해야겠네요
<Seony> 그러니까, 앱 구매 계정만 별도로 만들어서 쓰면 되죠. 애플 기기에서 별도의 계정을 넣는 것도 가능하구요.
<JSTae76> Seony: 제품이 오면 확인할게 뭐뭐 있을까요.. 일단 배송 제품 맞는지 확인, 이중씰, 스펙 확인, 불량화소 확인..
<Seony> 음... 글쎄요... 여기서는 그렇게까지 안해서.. ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 아아..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 유난히 한국사람들이 까탈스럽더라구요.
<Seony> 여기는 그냥 사서 동일한 제품만 맞으면 OK. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이중씰은 뭐죠?
<Seony> 아... 씰이 2중으로 되어있냐는 말이군요..
<JSTae76> Seony: 제품을 언박싱할때 씰 (테이프같은거..)가 있는데 그걸 개봉하고 다시 붙이면 씰이 두개가 된다더군요..ㅋㅋ 근데 Apple Store에서 주문해서 상관은 없어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 뭐 그런것까지..
<Seony> 근데 어찌보면 한국은 애플코리아 서비스가 워낙 후지니까, 살 때 철저히 검사해야겠네요.
<Seony> 여기서는 쓰다가 이상 생기면 바로 애플스토어 가서 지니어스 바 던져주고 나오면 알아서 고쳐서 나오니...
<JSTae76> 한국 사람의 까탈 + 고가 + 첫 매킨토시 + 이왕이면 최상의 상태..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony: 부럽네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 부러울 것까지야..
<Seony> 전 잠시 외출..
<JSTae76> Seony: 넹..안녕히다녀오세요
<rhea> 혹시 스크립트 소스좀 짜실줄 아시는분.. ?
<Seony> 스크립트야 다들 조금씩 하시지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<rhea> 제가 휴지통 스크립트 과제 하나 하고있는데 도움좀 요청해도될까요 ?
<Seony> 죄송합니다. 저도 일하는 중이라서요 ㅎㅎ
<rhea> 네 ㅠㅠ..
<rhea> 빈칸채우기인데 어렵네요 ..
<JSTae76> Hi
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Seony, Hi
<JSTae76> 주운영체제를 OS X로 넘어갈 준비를 하고있으니 살짝은 두렵네요ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아... 자바스크립트를 좀 공부해야하는데, 자바스크립트는 왜이리 하기가 싫은지...
<rhea> 아흐 휴지통 소스 모가이리어려운거지 ;
<cartes9> JSTae76, 하이
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Hi
<cartes9> Hi
<JSTae76> 으아으아.. 애플스토어에서 맥북 주문하려는데 배송지 주소를 어찌 적어야하는지..
<cartes9> 애플 아시아지사가 싱가포르에 있다고 들었어
<cartes9> 로마자로 적어야 하남 ;
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 어쨋든 결국 주문했습니다 :)
<cartes9> 축하애
<cartes9> 축하해
<razGon_UNT> 후... 힘든하루였습니다.
<JSTae76> Hi
<razGon_UNT> JSTae76: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_UNT> 잠시 단말기쪽으로 들어갈께요
<JSTae76> razGon_UNT, 네안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 오늘 생쑈했습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 영암다녀왔습니다..ㅠㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> razGon_UNT, 헉..
<razGon_Xch> 가자마자 왔다는..ㅠ.ㅠ
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ..
<razGon_Xch> 가족들만 졸 고생했습니다..ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 라즈곤님 혹시 애플스토에 사용해보셨어요?
<razGon_Xch> 아니요. 저는 맥이 아니라서요..ㅠ
<DarkCircle_> 영암 미어터지지 않나욬ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 아..ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 혹시 애플스토어에서 물건 주문해보신분 있으신가요..ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 저 주문해봤어요
<cartes9> 전화로
<cartes9> 싱가포르 애플지사로 연결되더라구요
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷ
<psyco_> 애플코리아에서 주문하면되지않나요 ?
<JSTae76> 그게 인터넷으로 했는데 배송지 입력이 영 찝찝해서..ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 액세서리는 담주 노트북은 다다음주 케이블 하난 다다다음주
<DarkCircle_> 그냥 한국지사에다가 한국어로 주소 적어서 오더 넣으면 알아서 해주는데 왜 굳이 영어로 주소지 적는 생고생을 하시는지 ...
<DarkCircle_> 영어로 하다가 주소지 잘못되면 엄한데로 들어가고 애플코리아에서 책임 안집니다.
<JSTae76> 아뇨
<JSTae76> 한글로 입력은 했는데 칸이 뭐랄까;;
<DarkCircle_> 칸이 두세줄이죠
<DarkCircle_> 적당하게 분배해서 적으시면 되는것
<DarkCircle_> 보통 시도단위랑 국적은 적는게 아니라 건물 동구 단위까지만 적으시면 됩니다.
<DarkCircle_> 나머지는 필드에 알아서 약자로 채워넣으시면 되는것
<JSTae76> 울산 선택하고 옆에 '시' 입력하는데다가 울주군 그 밑에 도로명에 XX읍 XX리 아파트라인에 XX아파트 XXX동 XXX호 이렇게 입력했는데 맞나요..(
<JSTae76> ?
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 그렇게 입력하셔도 되고 ...
<DarkCircle_> 도로명이 아니라 하위주소 다음에 도로명이 나오지 않나요?
<JSTae76> 딱 세칸..
<DarkCircle_> 그러니까요.
<DarkCircle_> 마지막 칸에는 아파트 동호수 정도 입력하시면 되고
<DarkCircle_> 그 위칸에는 구동이나 면읍리까지 .
<JSTae76> 그 위엔 XX읍 XX리
<JSTae76> 광역시 옆엔 xx군
<JSTae76> 이렇게..
<DarkCircle_> 입력이 이상하면 애플코리아에 내일 전화하셔서 확인하시면 되는
<JSTae76> 배송지 어떻게 입력되엇냐.. 그렇게 하면 맞냐..이런식으로요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 잠시 아침환자좀 보고 올께요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-07
<drake_lt> 배고파
<ndsin> 배고파요
<ndsin> 흑흑
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 셀폰 어떤거 쓰세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 아이폰4 씁니다.
<ahoops_> 훙.
<ahoops_> 네..
<Work^Seony> 담달에 아이폰5s 갈아탈려구요
<Work^Seony> iOS7 업글했는데, 아이폰4는 무쟈게 느리더라구요
<ahoops_> 저도 4인데..
<Work^Seony> 쓰기 힘들정도로 느리던데요
<ahoops_> 그냥 비상용 한국폰으로 가지고 있는정도 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.  앱 개발 하실거라면 아이폰4로도 충분할 거에요
<ahoops_> gps좌표를 요즘 열심히 따고 있는데요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-08
<ahoops_> 이게 보니깐 좀 복잡복잡하더군요.
<Work^Seony> 어디서 알아보니까, 지도도 오픈맵 같은게 있더라구요
<ahoops_> 아이폰4s부터 GLONASS라고 러시아 버전 GPS 위성의 신호를 잡을수있는데..
<ahoops_> 삼성제품들은 다 지원하구요.
<ahoops_> 작년버전부터는 다 지원하는듯..
<ahoops_> 정확도가 제법차이나서 아이폰4로 난리치다가
<ahoops_> 한국에 노트2 주문했네요 ㅡㅡ
<Work^Seony> 어떤게 더 정확해요?
<ahoops_> GLONASS지원되는녀석들이 훨씬 정확한것같아요.
<ahoops_> GPS는 미국에서 운영하는 서비스구요..
<ahoops_> 이게 민간용 군사용있는데요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요... 근데 그건 해당 위치에 떠있는 위성에 따라 다르지 않을까 하는 추측이... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 아..
<Work^Seony> http://www.openstreetmap.org/ 여기가 지도계의 오픈소스 사이트 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 어차피 지구위에 위성이 다 떠 있나봐요..
<ahoops_> 네 저도 그거써먹는중 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<ahoops_> 근데 문제가 저걸쓰면.
<ahoops_> 데이터를 또 머랄까 저쪽에 올리게되면
<ahoops_> 데이터를 공유하는 상황이라 자체적으로 데이터를 가지고싶거든요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요
<ahoops_> GPS+GLONASS가 요즘은 대세?인것같아요.
<ahoops_> 4는 GPS뿐임..ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 오차가 제법 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 저는 아이폰4로 네비 잘 쓰고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 괜찮던데요
<ahoops_> 어허!!
<ahoops_> 정확하지 않다니깐요!!
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 물론 오차율이 몇미터 안되서;;
<ahoops_> 나름 정확하긴 한데
<ahoops_> 러시아꺼까지 같이쓰면 확실히 더 정확한것같아요.
<ahoops_> 테스트폰이 아이폰4랑 노트1인데
<ahoops_> 이게웃긴게 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 폰에서 위성을 고를 수도 있나봐요?
<ahoops_> 노트1 해외판은 GLONASS가 지원되는데 국내판은 지원안되는군요.
<ahoops_> 아뇨 그건 안되요..
<Work^Seony> 그럼 개발단에서는요?
<ahoops_> GPS칩셋에서 자동으로 선택하고 칩셋에서 아예 결과값을 내주는 상황.
<ahoops_> 개발자는 그냥 그 값만 가지고 노는상황에요.
<Work^Seony> 예상대로군요...
<ahoops_> 결국엔 칩셋의 결과값에의존;
<Work^Seony> 상황에 따라 유동적이긴 하겠찌만, 결국 폰의 성능에 따라 좌우되겠네요
<ahoops_> 네네..
<Work^Seony> 역시 빨리 5s 사야지 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 4랑 5랑 무게 차이가 엄청나더라구요
<ahoops_> 러시아버전 GPS가 11년도 10월부터인가 서비스시작인데.
<ahoops_> 그걸 바로 적용한게 4S..
<ahoops_> 12년도 제품부터는 다들 지원하기시작했는데요.
<ahoops_> 웃긴건 삼성제품빼고는 넥서스나 그런녀석들은 전부 지원안하는군요.
<Work^Seony> 아이폰 유저 입장에서도, 4랑 4s랑은 차이가 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단 Siri가 되냐 안되냐부터 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 4S로 테스트한다고..
<ahoops_> 짱개가 가지고 있길래
<ahoops_> 한번만 빌려주라고 빌었는데
<ahoops_> 중국어의 압박;;
<ahoops_> iOS7이라서 뭐가뭔지 몰르겠더라구요. 그래서 포기 ㅡㅡ;
<Work^Seony> 언어 설정이야 바꾸면 되죠..
<ahoops_> 아니 무슨 폴더를 만드는게 되나봐요.
<ahoops_> 그 풀더를 만들어서 그안에 막 앱들을 넣어놓은것같은데.
<Work^Seony> 폴더는 iOS5인가부터 됐었잖아요
<Work^Seony> 오래된 얘기인데요
<ahoops_> 그 폴더명들이
<ahoops_> 다 중국어로;;
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 하여튼 짱개는 안댐
<Work^Seony> 에어포트 익스트림 새로나왔는데, 가격이 살짝 더 올랐네요
<Work^Seony> 부피는 엄청 커지고..
<ahoops_> 에어포트? 뭐에요?
<Work^Seony> 애플에서 만든 공유기에요
<Work^Seony> 에어포트 익스트림이랑 에어포트 익스프레스랑 해서 2종류가 있죠
<ahoops_> 유무선 공유기같은거에요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  고성능 공유기죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 애플 제품 중에서 몇 안되는 가격대비 성능이 아주 좋은 기계에요
<ahoops_> 보깍;
<ahoops_> 어머.
<ahoops_> 얘 포스좀 있다;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 성능도 아주 만족스러워요
<Work^Seony> 한 5년째 전원을 한 번도 안끄고 살고있는데, 한 번도 고장이 안났을 정도죠.
<Work^Seony> 일반 공유기의 고장율이 높은걸 감안하면 엄청난 내구성이거든요.
<ahoops_> 오..
<ahoops_> 이거 혹하는데요.
<ahoops_> http://distress.tistory.com/58
<ahoops_> 아이피타임이 진리라는데요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 제 경우에는 에어포트가 아주 좋았어요
<ahoops_> 현실은..
<Work^Seony> 글 읽어보니까, 소음이 있다고 써있는데 제껀 전혀 그렇지 않거든요
<ahoops_> 여기서 파는 공유기들은 전부 듣보잡 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2015> 하이요~~
<ahoops_> autowiz2015: 꾸벅.
<ahoops_> 성능보다 이뻐서 갖구싶군요.
<Work^Seony> 오래되서 먼지 쌓이면 그냥 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하여간, 주위에서 공유기 고장나는걸 자주보는 저로서는 다른 공유기 살 생각은 전혀 없어요.
<Work^Seony> 어차피 한국꺼 사갖구 와봐야 제대로 작동 안되는 점도 있지만...
<ahoops_> 네..
<Work^Seony> 국가마다 주파수 영역대가 달라서 그런지 잘 안되더라구요
<ahoops_> 고장나면 무조건 버리는 상황이라..
<ahoops_> 내구성 좋은게 짱..ㅠ
<ahoops_> 음 그래도 오늘 아침엔 일좀 한듯..
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 오늘은 아침부터 바쁘네요
<samahui> 태풍도 오는데 내일 쉬는날이라 기대하다 실망하는 중입니다. 비와서 방콕이나 하지 않을까 걱정이네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 seony님
<samahui> 한국은 올해 첨으로 태풍의 영향을 받고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ 뭐 바람피해는 저기 남쪽 지방에 한하지만... 전국에 비네요
<Work^Seony> 엄청 파워가 쎄다는 뉴스기사를 봤어요
<samahui> 네 제주도 출장간 친구가 한명 있는데 돌아오지 못하는 상황입니다
<samahui> 차가지고가서 배타고 와야 하는데 여객선 다 정지라네요
<Work^Seony> 흐... 짜증스럽겠네요
<samahui> 큰 피해만 없으면 회같은거 즐기다 오지는 않을까 생각해봅니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 거기는 비가 엄청나게 몰아치지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아마 호텔/여관에만 박혀있어야할지도 모르죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 비보다 바람이 장난이 아니라더군요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 호텔에서 방콕하면 재미없긴 하겠네요. 그래도 비바람 몰아칠때 바다를 내다보면 볼만하긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 음... 그건 볼만하겠네요
<samahui> 전 외가가 부산이라 어릴적에 부산 자주 갔는데 그때마다 창밖으로 바다 내다 보는게 그렇게 좋더라구요. 특히 비내리면 수면과 하늘이 무수한 선으로 이어진듯한 그 광경이 잊혀지지가 않네요
<Work^Seony> 저도 외가가 부산이에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 오호 ~
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 뉴저지 출장부터 스위스 출장까지 3주 동안 하루 2끼 이상, 어쩔 때는 3끼씩도 먹었는데, 출장 갔다온 다음날 체중 재보니까 하나도 변하지 않았더라구요...
<samahui> 동질점이 있었군요
<samahui> 이동하고 하는게 의외로 살빠지더군요
<Work^Seony> 사실 장난 아니게 힘들었어요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 많이 힘들었겠어요.
<samahui> 전 고소공포증까지 살짝 있어서 비행기타고 출장가는게 정말 싫어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 비행기에서 잠을 잘수가 없어서 맨날 약얻어먹고 자야되요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 저는 일단 한번 엉덩이를 의자에 붙이면 5시간이고 10시간이고 거의 안일어나거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 차타고 이동하는건 좋아해요. 푸욱 잘자거든요. 뭐 덕분에 운전은 못하지만 ㅋ
<samahui> 하지만 비행기는 타고서 잠을 못자서 힘들어요 ^^;
<samahui> 잠은 고사하고 발작안하는게 다행이죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 뭐 심하게 무서워하는건 아니라고 스스로 위로하면서 기내식도 받아먹지만... 계속 심장이 두근거려서
<samahui> 잠들지를 못해요
<Work^Seony> 흐... 공포증이 있으시군요...
<samahui> 공포영화도 안무섭고 강도나 도둑을봐도 때려잡는데
<samahui> 높은곳에만 올라가면 암전해지고 두근두근 거립니다
<samahui> 요즘 자주 인터넷 망이 끊겨서 이거 뭐가 문제인가 했더니
<samahui> 랜선 제 PC로 빼놓은게 책상모서리에 찍혀서 꺽여있었군요.
<Work^Seony> samahui, 그럴 때가 제일 짜증나더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드세요~~~
<ahoops_> 후아~
<_^_umopapIsdn> 안냐세여
<_^_umopapIsdn> 음...
<_^_umopapIsdn> !shell cat /dev/null
<_^_umopapIsdn> 아 봇이 죽었네..
<eoksamyi> 방갑습니다
<eoksamyi> 핡 2시당
<eoksamyi> 헬로 에브리원~
<eoksamyi> 암두 안계시나요?
<semosi_Home> hi~
<eoksamyi> hi
<semosi_Home> 오~ 정말 오랜만에 인사를 받아 봅니다.
<eoksamyi> ㅠ,ㅠ
<eoksamyi> 저는 외국 분인줄 알고
<eoksamyi> 암말도 못하고 있었습니다 ㅠ.ㅠ
<semosi_Home> 아 그래요? 실망한 것은 아니고요?
<eoksamyi> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ
<eoksamyi> 모시님
<semosi_Home> 네
<eoksamyi> 요즘에 코분투 구하기 어렵나요?
<semosi_Home> 음..그렇지는 않을건데
<semosi_Home> 분도님이 바쁘신지 잘 만들지 않는 것 같기도 하고요
<eoksamyi> 좀전에 우분투 13.04 깔아놓고 아리까리 해서 지우고 코분투 깔려구 암만 뒤져두 나오질 않네요
<semosi_Home> 그래요?
<eoksamyi> 12.04까지는 코분투로 나온걸 찾았는데 다운 받을수 있는곳이 없더라구요
<eoksamyi> 전부 서버가 죽어서 ㅠ.ㅠ
<semosi_Home> 아..
<semosi_Home> 이런 난감한 일이..
<semosi_Home> 페북에서 요청하시거나 포럼에 글을 올리시면
<eoksamyi> 그래서 챗창 켜놓구 잠들려구 잠자리에 누웠다가 내일 날씨 보러 딱 왔는데 모시님이 ^_^
<semosi_Home> 가능할것 같은데 누구도 도와드리지 않던가요?
<semosi_Home> 저도 초기버젼은 있지만 최근것은 없는데..
<eoksamyi> ^_^ 괜찮습니다
<eoksamyi> 시간도 많은데 천천히 구해 보겠습니다.
<eoksamyi> 리눅스 독학이 꿈이였는데 이젠 먹고 살려구 일하다 보니 ^_^ 늦게나마 다시 배우고 싶어서요
<semosi_Home> 요즘은 페북이 활성화 되어 있어서 그쪽이 좋을듯 한데요..
<eoksamyi> 아 페북은 링크가 어딘지 몰라서 우분투 포럼에만 글을 남겨 놓았습니다
<semosi_Home> 음~ 독학을 할 만큼 요즘은 고되지 않은것 같은데..
<semosi_Home> 아 링크요..
<semosi_Home> 잠시만요..
<semosi_Home> http://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.ko/
<semosi_Home> 여기 입니다.
<eoksamyi> 감사 합니다 꾸벅..
<semosi_Home> 저는 코분투는 초기 버젼으로 부팅되지 않는 컴에서 손 볼때 많이 사용해서 낮은 버젼을 사용합니다.
<eoksamyi> 아.. 그러시군요.
<semosi_Home> 여턴 새로운 배움을 하시는 것을 보니
<semosi_Home> 한가로운 것을 못 참는 성격인가 봅니다.^^
<eoksamyi> 저는 10여년 전에 빨간모자  파티션 쪼개 가면서 3일동안 설치 해본후 ..놔버린
<semosi_Home> 아 그렇군요
<eoksamyi> ㅜ.ㅜ 그땐 참 어려웠는데
<semosi_Home> 코분투는 가만히 두고 있으면 그냥 설치되는 것 같던데요
<semosi_Home> 한글도 무난하고..
<eoksamyi> 이번에 우분투 설치해보면서 깜짝 놀랬습니다 ^_^
<eoksamyi> 윈7 저리 비켜 ~ 하던데요
<semosi_Home> 요즘 운영체제는 강남의녀처럼 약간 특색없이 비슷해 지는 경향도 있는 것 같던데요..
<semosi_Home> 뭐 잘 몰라서 하는 소리이지만..ㅎㅎㅎ
<eoksamyi> 그러긴 합니다만 덕분에 편해지니 좋긴 좋더라구요
<semosi_Home> 네 그렇죠
<eoksamyi> 하~ 5시에 일어나려면 자야 하는데 오랜만에 다시 배우려니 들떠서 잠이 잘 오지 않네요 ^_^
<semosi_Home> 헉 그렇게 일찍요? 내일 휴일로 아는데
<semosi_Home> 그런데 재미있기는 하죠? 저도 몇일 그렇게 보낸기억이 있는데
<semosi_Home> 잘되다가 사운드가 안되거나 네트웍이 안되거나 무선인터넷이 안되거나 하는 경우가 발생하면 아주 조바심이 나죠..
<semosi_Home> 그때 여기 들어와서 여러사람 괴롭힌것 같습니다.
<eoksamyi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 여턴 조금이라도 주무시고 내일을 시작하셔야죠
<eoksamyi> 정말이지 예전에는 일일이 가내 수공업으로 세팅해줘야했는데
<semosi_Home> 빨리 쉬세요..^^
<semosi_Home> 맞습니다. 일일이..
<semosi_Home> 그런데 그런 재미가 더 있더라구요
<eoksamyi> 지금은 읽고 클릭 읽고 클릭 ㅎㅎ
<semosi_Home> 옆에 수첩하나 놓고 적어가며 했는데
<eoksamyi> ㅎㅎㅎ 아니면 메모장이라도 켜놓고
<semosi_Home> 뭐 요즘은 그럴필요가 별로 없긴 하더라구요..에버노트 같은것도 편하고
<eoksamyi> ^_^
<semosi_Home> 아님 메모장을 N-driver같은것으로 보내도 되고
<eoksamyi> 아 모시님
<semosi_Home> 네
<eoksamyi> 혹시 ccna관련 프로그램이나 세팅하는것도 리눅스랑 연계가 되나요?
<semosi_Home> 잘 몰라서 검색해 봤네요 .
<eoksamyi> 아 네 ^_^
<semosi_Home> 솔직히 저는 정보통신 계열이 아니거던요
<semosi_Home> 시스코 장비에 관한 시험이네요
<eoksamyi> 아 네
<semosi_Home> 음 연관이 있는것으로 알고 있습니다.
<eoksamyi> 네 감사 합니다 ^^_
<semosi_Home> 전에 몇분이 그런 이야기를 나누것을 본것 같습니다.
<eoksamyi> 그나저나 페북 사용법도 배워야 하고 ....
<eoksamyi> 에고 시간이 많이 늦어서 이만 잠자리에 들어야 할것 같습니다 ^^
<semosi_Home> 네 주무세요..
<eoksamyi> 이런 저런 정보 알려 주셔서 감사 합니다
<semosi_Home> 뭘요..
<semosi_Home> 다시뵈요
<eoksamyi> ^_^ 그럼 쉬셔요.
<ahoops_> 좋은아침임당
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-09
<eoksamyi> 방갑습니다
<eoksamyi> 즐거운 한글 휴일 보내시고 계시나요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> eoksamyi: 그러고보니 한글날이었군요
<eoksamyi> ^^ 저는os설치좀 하러 리부팅좀 하겠습니다 ^_^
<eoksamyi> 즐거운 저녁 보내시길 바랍니다
<test15849635> test
<sungyo> 안뇽하세요~~~~~~~^0^
<eoksamyi> 안녕하십니까~
<eoksamyi> 다들 풍덩 풍덩 잠수 하셨군요 ㅎ
<eoksamyi> ^_^ 그럼 저도 풍덩~
<sungyo> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-10
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 오늘 놀이는 안드로이드에 웹서버설치하기;;
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 안드로이드는 뭐... 뭐든 다 할 수 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2015> 아이폰에서도 많이들 하더군요
<ahoops_> SL4A 요런게 있어서.
<ahoops_> 온갖스크립트 다 되나봐요.
<autowiz2015> 파일 서버 돌리는 사람 까지 봤습니다 허허
<Work^Seony> 근데 아이폰에서 하려면 탈옥 해야하죠?
<ahoops_> 아이폰은 모르겟어요.
<autowiz2015> 제가 알기로는 해야 하는걸로 알고 있습니다.
<ahoops_> 안드로이드는 일단 리눅이라 ㅋ_ㅋ
<autowiz2015> 아이폰은 프비니까요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> html5로 gps를 좀 대충 따볼라고 했는데 맘같이 잘안되서.
<ahoops_> 결국은 폰에서 직접 따야겠;;
<ahoops_> 노가다를 하면할수록 노가다가 늘어나는군요.
<Work^Seony> 역시 "직업"이라는걸 무시 못하는게, 시스템 관리자로 취직한 이후 프로그래밍이고 API고 간에 관심을 둘 여유가 없네요
<autowiz2015> 아.. 어제 과음했더니 정신을 못차리겠네요 T.T
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 개인용 컴퓨터도 애플이고 리눅스고간에 불감증인지 다들 그저 그렇고..
<Work^Seony> 그냥 터미널만 되면 뭐든 OK니...
<autowiz2015> 저희 회사는 저한테 시스템 관리자도 하고 네트웍 관리자도 하고 프로그램 개발도 하라고 하네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 멀티플레이어를 원하잖아요.
<Work^Seony> 제 상사는 "우리는 프로그래머가 아니다" 라고 늘 강조하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2015> 개발만큼은 좀 빼줬으면 하는 바램이 간절하네요 ..
<ahoops_> 수퍼맨~
<ahoops_> 간만에 파이썬을 써볼까;;
<autowiz2015> 어째 갑자기 울트라맨이 떠오를까요..
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> hi~~
<yong__> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2015> 좋은 아침 입니다~
<samahui> 좋은 아침입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-11
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요~ ^^
<Work^Seony> 퇴근 고고씽 해야겠군요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근!
<samahui> 오늘의 서울 날씨는 태풍의 기분을 맑은 날 실컸 느끼게 해주는군요
<samahui> 바람이 끝내줍니다
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ujuc> 안녕하세요 :)
<samahui> 즐거운 불금되세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-12
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 토요일도 출근하셨군요
<samahui> 전 잠시 자료 좀 다운 받으러 왔다가 습관적으로 접속해버렸네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 주말 즐겁게 보내세요~~~~~~
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<nymph> 이 글이보이면 정상입니다.
<nymph> 한글 표시는 잘되네..
<autowiz2015> 으르렁
<autowiz2015> 냐옹
#ubuntu-ko 2013-10-13
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다..
<AlphaNOmega> 계세요?
<AlphaNOmega> >
<AlphaNOmega> ?
<autowiz2015> 오하요~
<autowiz2015> 라기엔 좀 이른 시간인가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-06
<autowiz> 와우 엑트님 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> hi~ auto  wiz
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 jasonjang 님
<jasonjang> hola~ blue dusk !!  나 요 몇일..오운클라우드 퍼미션 때문에 고민이 많아요. ㅎ
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 그러니깐 제가 오픈스택 올려드린다니깐요
<bluedusk> 하드웨어만 제공하시면
<jasonjang> 엠비에이~ 붙이고 와요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 전 근데 owncloud 버릴려구요
<bluedusk> 어차피 저만 쓰는거라서
<jasonjang> 왜요?
<jasonjang> 아~
<bluedusk> dropbox + torrent sync 로 넘어갈까 고민중이에요
<jasonjang> 난 드롭+빝싱크+카피+360..+ 최근 오운을 추가했는데....
<jasonjang> 써보니 다들 장/단점이 있어서...같이 쓸 필요가 있다"는 생각여요
<bluedusk> 카피는 뭔가요?
<jasonjang> copy.com=free 15Gib, .....기타 등등
<bluedusk> 음
<jasonjang> dropB 와 아주 비슷해요
<jasonjang> 360 은 알죠 ?
<bluedusk> 오피스 360이요?
<bluedusk> 그건 365인데?
<bluedusk> -_-a
<jasonjang> yunpan.360.cn 이라고 free 36Tib + ... 주는 클라우드 요
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 그런것도 있군요..
<jasonjang> 유실되도 좋을만한 만화/영화 보관하는데 2테라도 못썼어요. ㅎ
<bluedusk> 속도는요?
<jasonjang> 용량은 조금씩 써비스로 올려주는데...지금까지 +3테라 취득 =39테라 확보
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 이거 리눅스용 클라이언트는 없네요?
<jasonjang> 아, 나는 와인/안드로이도 로 써요  ㅠㅠ 맞아요.
<jasonjang> 웹 용으로는 내려받기만, 웹에서는 올리기는 용량제한이 험악해서..
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요 전 윈도그 vm이 있어서
<bluedusk> 거기서 동기화 걸면 되겠네요
<bluedusk> 좋은 정보 감사합니다.
<jasonjang> 별 말씸
<bluedusk> 근데 중국어라
<bluedusk> 뭔말인지 몰겠어요 ㅠ
<jasonjang> 한글..설명 사이트 있는데요, 거기서 잠깐  올리기/내리기만...알면 되요.
<jasonjang> 한국인이 만든 한글 페치도 있어요.
<PotatoGim> j
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jasonjang> hi~
<Nymph> 안녕하세요~
<jasonjang> hi~
<Nymph> jasonjang: ^^
<samahui_TP> 점심 맛있게들 드시고 월요병 극복들하세요~
<razGon_MINILA> 맛점하세요.
<jasonjang> 즐 점 U 2
<autowiz> 화창한 월요일 되세요~~~
<samahui> 애나올거 같아서 병원에 와있어요
<samahui> 애가 급하게 나오네요
<Nymph> samahui: 축하드립니다.
<samahui> 감사합니다
<Seony> 오오 축하드립니다
<Seony> 벌써 시간이 그렇게 됐네요...
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 시간은 아직 안되었는데 양수가 먼저 터졌어요
<samahui> 그래서 유도제 맞으면서 누워있습니다
<razGon_MINILA> 축하드려요.
<samahui> 감사합니다
<razGon_MINILA> 근데. 중요한건. 양수터진뒤 12시간 뒤에 나옵니다. 초산은
<razGon_MINILA> 평균.
<samahui> 그...그렇군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 병원에서 노트북으로 일하면서 자리지키는데... 마눌님이 너무 편안하게 티비보고 있어서 나온다는 실감이 안나요
<PotatoGim> samahui: 한박자 늦었지만 축하드립니다~!^^
<samahui> 고맙습니다
<samahui> 후딱 나아서 손아 안고 싶은데 오래 기다려야 할듯해서 좀 긴장되네요
<samahui> 나중에 다시 들어올께요
<samahui> 일이 손에 안잡히네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<bluedusk> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=056&aid=0010074545
<jasonjang> 술도 안마시는 양반이....
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 님
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<bluedusk> 이번 정권은 정말 국민건강을 너무 생각해주는거 같아요
<bluedusk> 담배도 그렇고 술도 그렇고
<bluedusk> 근데 스트레스는 어카죠?
<bluedusk> 시발 이놈의 정권때문에 스트레스받아 죽을꺼 같은데?
<bluedusk> 정작 술마시고 담배펴서 죽기전에
<jasonjang> 부모님 잘 못 봉양해서 글쵸~
<jasonjang> 다 네~탓이오! ^^
<bluedusk> jasonjang, btrfs 써보셨나요??
<jasonjang> 외출 다녀왔시오, 안써봤+첨 들어요.  bluedusk
<jasonjang> 장점만 있네??!
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 그렇군요
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 감사합니다. 장점만 있다니..
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 그래서 지금 오운클라우드 지웠어요? bluedusk
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 지우지는 않았는데요
<bluedusk> 걷어내려구요
<bluedusk> 말씀해주신 360 가입해서
<bluedusk> 자료 씽크 걸어봤는데
<bluedusk> 294444 시간 남았데요..
<bluedusk> -_-;
<jasonjang> 아뇨, 그 속도 표시'가 믿을 것이 못되요, 표시보다 많이 빨라요.
<bluedusk> 그래도 이건 너무한거 같아요..
<bluedusk> 제가 아무리 한자를 모른다지만
<bluedusk> 오른쪽 아래에 시간 남은거 나오는데
<bluedusk> 294287 이네요
<jasonjang> 참고로 무슨 자료 올려요?
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 영화랑
<bluedusk> 드라마랑
<bluedusk> 애니랑
<bluedusk> 만화책이랑
<bluedusk> 음악이랑..
<jasonjang> 예
<jasonjang>  114
<bluedusk> 114는 뭐에요?
<jasonjang> 저 통화중
<jasonjang> 마쳤움
<bluedusk> 총하면 4.1T 정도 밖에 안되네용.;
<jasonjang> 보안성 있는 자료는 올리지 않는 ㄴ 거 알죠? ^^
<bluedusk> -_-a
<jasonjang> 드롭박스 처럼, ...용량 더 주고 더 주고...그러는데...
<bluedusk> 개인정보 들어가있는거 없어요
<bluedusk> 걍 어디서나 볼수 있는..
<jasonjang> 드롭박스등은 친구 추천 방식이 주'라면..
<jasonjang> 114
<jasonjang> 아직 114
<jasonjang> 드롭박스등은 친구 추천 방식이 주'라면..치후360은...(안드로이드,아이뻐 등) 타 플랫폼 사용하면 36테라 줘요.
<jasonjang> 참, 어느분이 오운 클라우드 잘 쓰는지, (저 질문있는데) 알아요?
<jasonjang> 114
<jasonjang> 마침
<bluedusk> jasonjang, seony님이요??
<jasonjang> 오 그래??
<jasonjang> 알겠 ....감사
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕
<ipeter> 하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> samahui, 무사히 순산하셨나요?
<samahui> 이제 진통와요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 힘들어요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-07
<samahui> 때가 아닌데 양수만 먼저 터져서 유도제 맞다가 중단하고 밤에 자고 아침부터 다시 맞고 있어요
<samahui> 아마도 오후되어야 출산할거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 헛... 아직도....
<Work^Seony> 힘드시겠어요..
<samahui> 제가 힘든가요 아내가 힘들지 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 기다리는 사람도 힘들죠...
<samahui> 아프다고 칭얼거리는거보니 아직은 견딜만한가봐요
<samahui> 진짜 아프면 이러지도 저러지도 못하거든요
<samahui> 배가 아니고 허리가 아파서 걱정이네요. 배보다 허리가 아프면 훨씬 고통스럽다고 하더군요
<samahui> 전 그냥 노트북으로 일하면서 옆에서 맛사지 해주는 정도밖에 하는게 없어서 힘들지 않네요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<razGon_MINILA> 24시간정도 지나서 안나오면 유도분만 할겁니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 지금서부터 집중하셔야함.
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 유도분만제는 맞고 있어요
<samahui> 24시간 지니면 수술을 해야 한다네요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 좀더 아이에게 안전하죠.
<samahui> 다행이 아침부터 통증와서 오후까지는 기다려볼만 할거같아요
<razGon_MINILA> 양수터지면 보호막이 문제죠.
<samahui> 다만 .. 아내가 너무 아파하네요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_MINILA> 때가 되는겁니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 저보다는 나으시네요
<samahui> 의사선생님보다 어찌 나을수있나요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 주어들은건 많은데 막상 아파하니까 어찌해야되는지 생각도 안나요. 습습후후 해줘야 하는데 그것도 까맣게 잊고 있었네요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프는 엄살이 심해서 아이는 못낳을거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 울마눌에게 12시간은 평균이니 지금 자도 된다하고 잣어요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 톡 쳐도 떼굴떼굴 구르는데.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 통증이 1~2분간격인거보니 점점 나올시간이 다되가나봅니다
<samahui> 맛사지하다왔어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_MINILA> 사시.출생.
<samahui> 허리아프니 난리네요
<samahui> 울 마눌님도 어제는 자라고 하더니 오늘은 몇분간격으로 계속 맛사지 시키는군요. 아무래도 일은 회사에 말하고 남에게 잠시 미뤄야겠네요.
<samahui> 전 나중에 떠오를께요. 맛사지 계속 해줘야 할거 같습니다
<ipeter> 아이고 오늘 제 생일인데요
<ipeter> 사마휘님 자제분이 태어나시다니...
<ipeter> 무사히 잘 나오셨으면 하네요.
<Work^Seony> 삼국지에 수경 선생 자녀는 언급된 적이 없죠?  태명 뭘로 지으셨는지 궁금하네요 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 이유는 알수 없지만 맥을 쓰니 책상이 넓어졌어요..ㅡㅡ;
<bluedusk> 키보드랑 마우스 다 블투로 바꿔서 그런가.;
<Work^Seony> 트랙패드는 안쓰시나봐요
<Work^Seony> 맥북은 트랙패드가 진리인데 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 그러게요.. 아직 그거 살돈이 없어요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 구입하는게 아니라, 맥북에 붙어있잖아요
<bluedusk> 이번달 카드값이 어마어마하게 나가서..ㅠ 년말까지는 걍 쥐죽은듯 살아야 해요..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 아.; 저 t630 로지텍 마우스 있어서
<bluedusk> 그거 써요..
<Work^Seony> 그게 혹시 트랙패드랑 똑같이 생긴건가요?
<Work^Seony> 아 아니구나
<bluedusk> 마우스인데 위에 터치되는??
<Work^Seony> 네
<bluedusk> 트랙패드 똑같이 생긴거 지르고 싶긴 한데.;
<Work^Seony> 맥북 키보드 아래에 있는 그 마우스 부분을 트랙패드라고 하거든요
<Work^Seony> 그게 진리에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 익숙해지면, 나중에 책을 읽을 때도 나도모르게 두 손가락을 스크롤질 하는 자신을 발견할 수 있죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 굉장히 편리해요.
<Work^Seony> 나중엔 거실에서 티비 보고있는데, 리모콘 위에다 두손가락 올려놓고 스크롤질 할 때도 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 역시 사용자 관리는 ldap이 진리인듯 하군요
<JasonWeb> ㅋ
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 아직 별 소식 없으세요?
<samahui> 다행이 무통주사맞고 3시간만에 낳았어요
<JasonWeb> 날씨가 좋습니다. ^^ samahui
<razGon_MINILA> 아..
<razGon_MINILA> 다행입니다.
<samahui> 아프지 않게 나왔네요
<Seony> 오오 축하드립니다
<razGon_MINILA> 축하드려요.ㅋ
<Seony> 아들이에요 딸이에요
<samahui> 첫애인데 정말 빠르다고 그러네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<JasonWeb>   둘 다 건강하죠?
<samahui> 딸이예요
<samahui> 이쁜 공주입니다
<Seony> 헛~ 좋으시겠어요
<Seony> 이제 딸바보 되는 일만 남으셨네요
<JasonWeb> 오~ 더 축하합니다.
<samahui> 너무 건강해서 애낳은 사람 아닌거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonWeb> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안그래도 딸이 벌써 이뻐요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 축하드립니다.
<samahui> 감사합니다
<razGon_MINILA> 그래도 관리 잘해드려야합니다.
<samahui> 넵
<razGon_MINILA> 안그러면 나중에 구박받으세요.
<samahui> 예정보다 빨리나와서 걱정했는데 2.83으로 괜찮게 나왔네요
<samahui> 요즘애들은 빠르긴하네요. 나오자마자 눈을 뜨더군요
<razGon_MINILA> 조리원보다는 집에서 아주머니 구해서 굴리는게 좋은데.
<razGon_MINILA> 허거거.
<JasonWeb> 안그러면 나중에 구박받으세요. <---- 늘 그렇쵸
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 구박받은 1인ㅋ
<samahui> 그럴까 겁나지만 아내가 속편하게 조리원가서 쉬고 싶다고해서 조리원 예약해버렸어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> osx  에서는 맨뒤로 보내는 거 없나요?
<bluedusk> 창을 맨뒤로 보내는거..;
<Seony> 한 번도 생각해본 적이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 음냥  이게 은근히.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 저도 그건 생각해본적이 없네요
<bluedusk> 역시 습관이 무서운거 같아요.;
<samahui> 이름을 어찌지을지가 걱정이네요
<samahui> 아들이면 돌림자써서 쉽게 짓겠는데 딸이라 이쁜이름 지어주고 싶어지네요
<Seony> 제가 딸을 낳았다면, 한국어로 쓸 수 있는 영어이름을 짓고싶어요
<samahui> 솔직히 아들이라고 알고 있었어서 아들이름으로 준비했었거든요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 한국어로 쓸 수 있는 영어이름이라... 그것도 나쁘지 않겠는데요
<JasonWeb> Seony: 선희? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 예를 들자면, 라스트 오브 어스에 나오는 여자아이 이름인 "엘리"는 두 글자이긴 하지만 한문으로는 쓸 수 없잖아요
<Seony> 근데 Lisa는 가능하죠
<samahui> 그렇쵸 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저런 식으로요.
<Seony> 두 글자로 발음되는 영어이름을, 한문으로 잘 조합해서 이름을 짓고 싶었어요
<samahui> 선희도 괜찮네요. 영어로 써니 한글로 선희 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 선 들어가는 영어이름은 짓지 마세요
<Seony> 슬픈 이야기가 있는데요,
<JasonWeb> 선희 쥬니어.  ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 외국에 입양되는 한국 아이들 이름중에 "선"이 들어가는 이름이 많았대요
<JasonWeb> 술푼 얘기...듣고 싶어요.
<JasonWeb> 아~
<Seony> 그래서 미국사람들이 한국사람들을 볼 때 써니 라는 이름은
<Seony> 입양아의 느낌을 준다네요
<samahui> 그렇군요;;
<bluedusk> ...
<Seony> 그러고보니 수지도 영어스러운 이름이네요
<Seony> 원래 "수지"의 스펠링이 Susie거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 외국에서 살다보니, 발음하기 어려운 제 이름이 좀 귀찮을 때가 있거든요.
<JasonWeb> samahui: 부모가 지어 주는 이름도 의미 있지만, 계시다면, 양가 부모님께 여쭙는 것도 방법이고요, 또 종교가 있다면 그 분들께 부탁하는 것도 요령이죠
<samahui> 양가부모님이 저한테 떠넘기셨어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 수지도 좋네요
<bluedusk> 음핫핰
<Seony> ㅋ
<bluedusk> zimbra ldap 인증을 alfresco에 가져다 붙이려는데
<bluedusk> 하루종일 삽질하고 앉아있네요
<bluedusk> 진짜 전 컴맹인듯..ㅠ
<JasonWeb> ldap 예찬을 하시드만.....ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> JasonWeb, 제가 컴맹이라 뭘 모르거든요 ㅋㅋ
<JasonWeb> 내, 또 애를 갖는다면..........난 4글자 이름 할꺼요. 부+모+아이 이름....이렇게
<JasonWeb> 부 성씨+모 성씨+아이 이름 2글자.
<Seony> 내일 제 새로운 사수가 유럽출장에서 복귀하네요
<Seony> 3주간 매일 농땡이 깠는데, 이제부터 열심히 일해야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonWeb> 오~
<Seony> JasonWeb, 오운클라우드 얘기하셨던데 뭐 물어보실거 있으세요?
<bluedusk> 헐 새로운 사수요?
<bluedusk> 사수가 그만두고 나갔는데
<bluedusk> 새로 들어오는 사람이면 Seony 님이 사수 되는거 아니에요?
<Seony> 옆사무실 일하던 프로그래머가 전 사수 포지션을 넘거볃았어요
<bluedusk> 헐 프로그래멐
<Seony> 괜찮아요.  그 프로그래머는 텍사스 공대 교수였거든요
<bluedusk> 뭐 프로게이머가 사수 포지션 넘겨 받는것보다야 ..
<Seony> 저 보다 훨씬 능력이 좋아서, 제가 끼어들 틈이 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<Seony> 각종 프로그래밍 경연대회에서 오만가지 상을 다 휩쓸던 수재였더라구요...
<Seony> 텍사스 공대 교수하다 왜 하와이 섬구석으로 왔는지는 모르겠지만...
<Seony> 암튼, 제가 봐도 그 사람이 사수 자리를 맡는게 맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> (저라도 텍사스 버리고 하와이로 이사했을 겁니다...)
<Nymph> 하와이는 천국..
<JasonWeb> Seony: 여전히 겸손!!.....................
<JasonWeb> 오운클라우드  문제는 sudo / su 를 잘못 섞어 써서 발생된 로컬 폴더와 웹 폴더의 퍼미션 문제 였는데...해결 봤지만, 지금 남은 것은 음...
<JasonWeb> mount: can't find /home/jason/owncloud in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab <---- 에서 오류를 못 찾는 중.
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 계정 주시면
<bluedusk> 제가 접속해서
<JasonWeb> 아마 webDAV 마운팅 로그인 후 권한의 문제인지....
<bluedusk> 오픈스택 깔아드릴께요
<JasonWeb> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonWeb> 흐흐흐흐
<Seony> 결론은 오픈스택
<bluedusk> 기승전 오픈스택
<JasonWeb> 유튜브 영어 자막은 자동일까요? 사람이 입력하는 걸까요?
<pchero> 자동같던데요
<JasonWeb> 그쵸?
<Seony> 자동도 있고 직접 넣는 것도 있어요
<JasonWeb> 글켔군요.
<Seony> ((( ))) 이 표시가 뜨면 구글이 음성을 번역해서 자동으로 넣는 거죠
<Seony> 상당히 정확해요
<Seony> 음성을 번역한다기보단, 음성을 해석한다고 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonWeb> 음성/언어학 적으로 한국어 발음도 음성 인식에 무척 유리한 언어라고 하던데...          다국어 번역/통역 중간 매개로 한국어가 쓰일 만큼요. 그런데, 영어보다 기술 개발에 소홀한 것 같아요.
<Seony> 오잉? 그래요/
<Seony> 그건 한글이 쉽다는거지, 한국어가 쉽다는건 아닐거에요...
<Seony> 한글은 쉬운데, 한국어는 상당히 어려운 언어에 꼽히잖아요...
<bluedusk> 아니 멍청하게 ldap에서 데이터 긁어와서 sync 시키는 옵션을 꺼놓고 왜 동기화 안되는지
<bluedusk> 반나절을 고민하다니 ㅠ
<bluedusk> 전 역시 컴맹이 맞는거 같아요 ㅠㅠ
<JasonWeb> 아뇨, 내 알기론...ㅎㅎㅎ(배우고, 사용하기) 쉽다. 고...들었어요.
<JasonWeb> bluedusk: 나 볼래요?
<JasonWeb> <----------------- *방화벽 켜 놓고* 왜 싱크 안되지?
<bluedusk> ..
<Seony> JasonWeb, 재밌어요 ㅎㅎ http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/%ED%95%9C%EA%B5%AD%EC%96%B4#s-9
<samahui> 제가 번역프로그래밍을 해봤는데 한글은 확실히 훌륭하죠. 발음을 정확하게 써낼수있거든요. 하지만 한글은 그렇고 뜻까지 가져다 쓰려면 동음이의어 등등 이래저래 어려운 언어죠
<JasonWeb> 위 고리 본문 중...인용 "문자언어와 음성언어가 대체적으로 일치하는 덕분일 것이다"
<bluedusk> 작년 12월에 짠 스크립트가 기억이 안나는건..-_-;
<JasonWeb> 암튼 한글/한국어 는....불가사의할 만큼 대단한 언어인 것은 분명한데.........다만, 고대언어에서 한글표기가 발견되는 것을 어찌 해석 할 지 잘 모르겠어요.
<samahui> 미래에 한국이 세계를 정복하고 그결과 모든언어가 한글로 통일되고 시간여행이 가능할때 과거로 가서 남겼다는... ㅎㅎ;;
<JasonWeb> 정말 생각해 보니 상당히 근거
<JasonWeb> 없는............... ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 도저히 맥에서는 irc 쓰기 힘들어서 넘어왔씁니다.;
<JasonWeb> ㅎㅎㅎ 잘 쓰는 사람들이 보면, 외계인?
<bluedusk> 능력자?
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹이라..... ㅠ
<JasonWeb> 안 컴맹
<Seony> xchat으로 하셨죠?
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 폰트도 눈아프고.;
<bluedusk> 뭐 여튼
<Seony> 그러니까 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥에서는 맥용 앱을 쓰세요
<Seony> 리눅스에서 포팅된거 쓰면 불편해요
<bluedusk> 아 지금 매인 시너지를 맥으로 쓰고
<bluedusk> 리눅스에서 클라이언트로 붙여 쓴느데
<bluedusk> 키보드에 알트랑 슈퍼키(커맨드)가 바껴있어서
<bluedusk> 해깔려죽게쌔네요..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 리눅스에서 키를 바꿔야겠어요
<pchero> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero> 얼마전에
<pchero> 여자 사람 친구한테
<pchero> 리눅스를 보여줬더니..
<pchero> "싸구려 맥킨토시같아. 중국산 같은.."
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero> -_-;;;; 그 당시 gnome + cairo dock 붙여서 쓰고 있었거든요..
<pchero> 싸구려 맥.. 소리에 완전 맨붕.. -_-;;
<bluedusk> 컴피즈를 안붙여 쓰셔서 그래요..
<bluedusk> 안타깝네요
<pchero> 좀 설명 해줄려다가.. 뭔가 개그 해놓고 설명해주는거 같아서 관둠.. -_-;;
<JasonWeb> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonWeb> bluedusk: 짱!!
<bluedusk> 예전에 kvm 관해서 우분투 커뮤니티에서 발표할때
<bluedusk> 사람들이 kvm은 걍 그런가 보다 하고
<JasonWeb> bluedusk: 이런 곳에서 컴 맹 아닌 것이 노출 되쟎유~
<bluedusk> compiz 를 더 물어보더라는.;
<pchero> 헐..
<bluedusk> 근데 정작 12.04 넘어가면서 버그가 넘 많아 걷어 내버린..ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> 판올림할떄마다 스트레스.;
<pchero> 예전에 처음 나왔을때..
<pchero> beryl 이랑 같이..
<pchero> 돌렸을때 완전 신세계였는데..
<pchero> ubuntu-06.04 였던가..?
<Seony> 그때 진짜 신세계였죠
<Seony> 다들 눈 돌아가던 시절이었으니 ㅎㅎ
<JasonWeb> 실례 pchero 지금 그곳 아침 8시쯤?
<pchero> 아뇨 이제 09:43 이에요. ㅎ
<pchero> 한국이랑 7시간 차이나요
<Seony> 저랑 정확히 12시간 차이네요
<pchero> JasonWeb:  몇시죠?
<JasonWeb> 아...하와이랑 12시간으로 계산하면 빠르겠네.
<JasonWeb> 한국 16:45
<pchero> 엊그저께
<pchero> 태어나서 처음으로 레고를 샀는데
<pchero> 이게 꽤 잼있네요. ㅎ
<Seony> 비싼 취미를 시작하셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 레고에 맛들이면 별난거 다 만들더라구요...
<pchero> 네 ㅠㅠ 비싸서 새거는 못사고.. 중고물품으로 구입했어요 ㅎ
<Seony> 최근에 어떤 양덕이 레고로 스타크래프트에 나오는 시즈 탱크를 만들었는데, 정말 너무 똑같았어요
<pchero> 헐..
<pchero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM2WunRNvKI
<pchero> 요놈으로 샀는데
<pchero> 예전에 보던 레고랑 많이 다르더라구요
<pchero> 레고 - 과학상자 느낌?
<Seony> 아... 테크닉으로 사셨군요...
<pchero> 네
<Seony> 프로그래밍까지 할 수 있는 레고도 있어요
<pchero> ㅎㅎㅎ 마인드스톰 맞죠?
<Seony> 네 대충 비슷할 거에요
<Seony> pchero: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpT2eB25NPE
<pchero> 헐...
<pchero> 발사도 되네요.. -_-;;;
<JasonWeb> 그래서, 어제 산거 얼마요? EUR or KRW
<pchero> 한화로 12만원 정도요? 중고로.. ㅎ
<pchero> 600 dkk
<JasonWeb> 아~ 예,                    bluedusk: 할 수 있는 것으로 알아요. (해 보진 않았지만)
<Seony> 레고가 덴마크꺼죠?
<pchero> 넵 ㅎ
<Seony> 거기서도 싼 장난감은 아니네요
<Seony> 레고수집을 취미로 해볼까 했는데, 면적을 너무 많이 차지할 거 같아서 포기했어요
<pchero> 네 여기서도 비싼 장난감 취급이라..
<JasonWeb> 1. 만약 신품이라면? 2. 중고....유실된 부속은 없겠죠?
<Seony> 걍 음악씨디나 계속 수집하려구요
<pchero> 신품 : 999 dkk, 운좋게 밀봉 중고였어요 ㅎ
<pchero> Seony: 음악 씨디 수집하시나요?
<JasonWeb> 오~ 오~ 놀라움
<Seony> 네 영화는 수집해봐야 세번 네번 보는 일이 거의 없는데, 음악은 하루종일 끼고 사니까 모으는 가치가 있더라구요...
<Seony> 예전에 한 50장을 분실하는 바람에...
<Seony> 아직 200장 밖에 안됩니다
<pchero> 헙...
<JasonWeb> Seony: 어쩌다가?
<Seony> 500장은 모아야 매니아 소리 듣겠더라구요
<Seony> 군대에서 들을려고 가져갔는데, 제 씨디를 탐내던 선임이 훔쳐갔어요
<JasonWeb> 아~
<Seony> 심증은 있지만 물증이 없어서...
<pchero> 저런..
<bluedusk> 시너지에 자체 암호화가 들어가있네요?
<Seony> 아무 씨디나 막 모으진 않구요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 키도 바꿔서 보내는 옵션도 들어가 있구요
<Seony> 나름 규칙을 정해놓고 모으죠
<JasonWeb> bluedusk: 어느 부분에...암호요?
<bluedusk> 원래 시너지 세션이 맺어지면
<JasonWeb> 키 맵핑 바꿔는 기능 있어요. bluedusk
<bluedusk> 해당 패킷이 비암호화되서 날라갔거든요
<bluedusk> 그래서 저같은경우에 ssh tunneling 해서 썻었는데
<bluedusk> 방금 보면서 보니깐  encyption 하는 기능이 생긴듯?
<bluedusk> 덤프 떠볼까.;
<JasonWeb> 컴 맹이?
<JasonWeb> 컴맹이라며요?
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 컴맹맞아요
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<JasonWeb> 키 맵 덤프뜨는 컴 맹? ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그러게요
<bluedusk> 암호화되서 날라가는게 맞는듯하네요
<bluedusk> 같은키 쳐서 패킷 보는데
<bluedusk> 값이 같지는 않네요
<Nymph> 레드마인 좋네요..
<Nymph> 이것저것 살펴보고 있는데,,,, 나처럼 업무 빡시게 하는 사람에게는 좋은듯..
<Seony> 레드마인 좋지
<Seony> 나는 github처럼 쓰고있어 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> lexlove: 오오 안녕하세요
<Seony> 오랫만에 오시네요
<jasonjang_> 오~ 안녕? 렉스럽.....한발 늦었다요.
<jasonjang_> 내가
<lexlove> Seony, 컴퓨터가 안켜지더니 오늘은 켜지네요. 뚜껑만 열었다가 닫았을뿐인데.^^
<Nymph> Seony: 보니까 github 랑도 연동이 되는듯...
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 레드마인보다는 핫칠리머시가가
<lexlove> jasonjang_, 안녕하세요. 오랜만이죠?
<jasonjang_> 예 ^^ lexlove
<Seony> Nymph, 난 코드 공개하고싶지 않아서 자체 git 서버 써.  걍 코드 비교하는 수준으로만...
<Seony> 라즈베리파이에 올렸는데, 너무 느려서... ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 트랙(Trac)도 나름 괜찮은 수준인데, 레드마인은 권한, 프로젝트에 대한 속성등이 더 디테일하게 설정이 가능하네요..
<Nymph> 근데 레드마인에서 위키는 영 아닌듯.. 트랙 위키가 좋네요..
<Seony> 나도 뭔가 공부 좀 해야하는데...
<Seony> 아는 것도 까먹을 판이야...
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 얼마나 더 굇수가 되실려고..ㄷㄷ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 초짜니까 얼른 굇수가 되야죠
<Nymph> 루비를 해야겠네...
<Nymph> 루아도 해야하고..
<Nymph> 할일 많네.. ㅡㅅㅡ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 초절정 굇수가 되실려는군요
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹이나 벗어나면 좋겠네요. ㅠ
<Seony> 오픈스택 자격증 따야하는데, 너무 게을러서 하기가 싫어요...
<Nymph> 뭐 대충 하는거져..
<Nymph> 굇수는 얼어죽을..
<Seony> 리습 해봐
<Seony> 리습 프로그래머들 자부심 쩔어주잖아
<Nymph> 한국의 굇수는 굇수가 아닌 굇수가 판을 치니..
<Nymph> 자부심 가질려고 리습을 할 이유가.. ㅋ
<Seony> 꼭 자부심 때문은 아니고,
<Nymph> 내 일하는데 편하게 해줄 놈으로다가 공부를 해야죠...
<Seony> 내가 내 사수 얘기 했었지?
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 남들 소스코드로 30페이지 내는거, 자기는 2장으로 냈다고.
<Nymph> 사용할 환경이 되어야 하는거죠...
<Nymph> 실제 회사에서 쓸라면
<Nymph> 리스프 설치도 해야하는데, 회사에서 그걸 허용해 줄리가요..
<Seony> 걍 설치하면 안돼?
<bluedusk> 자기 놋북에 깔아쓰면 안됨요?
<bluedusk> 전 회사에 맥북에어 사달라고 해서 얻어내었는데
<bluedusk> 무려 오픈소스에 리눅스 쓰는 회사에서 ㅋ
<Nymph> 그게 회사 자산의 서버에다가 회사에 별 효용가치도 없어보이는걸 마구깔게 할순 없잖아요..
<Seony> 뭐 램상주 하는 것도 아닌데..
<Seony> 램 8기가 서버에 32비트나 설치하지 말라 그래 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 오
<Nymph> 거기다 리습이 회사일에 주로 사용하는 언어면 뭐라 않하지만
<bluedusk> 좋네요
<Nymph> 심지여
<Nymph> Xeon 쿼드코어에 램8 기가인데
<Nymph> CentOS 6.5 32bit
<Nymph> 좋은 회사~
<Seony> 솔직히 관리자가 게으른건지, 개념이 없는건지...
<Seony> 아니면 진짜 컴맹인건지...
<bluedusk> 무슨 회사인가요?
<bluedusk> 저도 취직좀 굽신굽신
<Nymph> 그 관리자라는 분이 Seony 님 친구분이십니다. ㅡㅅㅡ
<Nymph> 64bit 쓰면 램많이 먹는다고 하시던데요..
<Seony> 친구?  나랄ㅇ 동갑이야?
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 그렇군요
<Nymph> 아.. 친구가 아니고..
<Seony> 인동이형?
<Nymph> Seony: 나이가 더 많나요?
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 그 냥반이 그럴 사람은 아닌데...
<Seony> 그사람 나이 많아
<Seony> 72년생인가 그래
<Nymph> 나이를 안물어봐서 몰라요.. ㅎ
<Nymph> 근데, C 로 짠게 있는데
<Nymph> 그걸 64bit 라이브러리 링킹하도록 수정해야 해서요..
<Nymph> 그게 문제라..
<bluedusk> 32비트 라이브러리 깔고
<bluedusk> 링킹 하도록 하면 될텐데요?
<Nymph> 사실 CentOS 7 에서 32bit 안 버렸으면 앞으로도 쭉 32bit로 갈 기세..
<lexlove> 좀전에 왔는데 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<bluedusk> -_-a
<Seony> 김인동=위경섭 둘이 동갑이라 친구사이지.  그래도 마루넷 하면 호스팅 쪽에서는 꽤 유명할텐데...
<Nymph> bluedusk: 그게, 각각의 데몬 서비스들의 라이브리를 32bit 으로 링킹해놔서..
<Nymph> 별로 안 유명해요.. ㅎ
<Nymph> 생각만큼...
<Seony> 그래? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 옛날에 로즈분투 사건 때부터 마루넷 이름 나기 시작했잖아
<Nymph> 밖에서보면 거기도 그냥 소규모 사업장일뿐이예요...
<Seony> 뭐 그렇긴 해
<Nymph> 그거는 로즈분투 이야기를 아시는분들만 아시죠..
<bluedusk> 전 잘 모름 .;
<Seony> 근데 인동이형이 나름 꽤 실력 있을텐데... 나야 자세히는 모르겠지만, 그래도 어줍잖은 실력은 아닐 거야
<Seony> bluedusk: 인천 리눅스 동호회 운영진들이 거기 일하거든요
<Nymph> 사실 놀라는중...
<Nymph> C 프로그래머 하시는분이 메모리 이야기를 해서리... ㅡㅅㅡ 깜놀..
<Nymph> 뭐 그래서 열심히 32bit 설치중..
<Nymph> ㅋ
<bluedusk> c 언어 하시는분들이 그럴리가 없다능
<Nymph> xhlrms
<Nymph> 퇴근~
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 벌써 퇴근하시다니.;
<bluedusk> 신의 직장인듯. ;
<pchero> 로즈분투 그냥 지금은 웃음만.. ㅎ
<bluedusk> 뭔지 모르는 ..;
<pchero> https://www.google.dk/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=%EB%A1%9C%EC%A6%88%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=FrUzVNakJoTmywO0k4CQBQ
<pchero> 예전에 KLDP 에 있었던 악플러에요.
<Seony> 옛날에 있었던 유명한 일이죠
<pchero> 결국 권순선님 선처로 풀려난 걸로 알고 있는데.. 그 이후로 간간히 악플을 달다가
<pchero> 어느순간 조용해졌다는..
<Seony> 백괴사전에서조차도 의외로 "제대로 설명된" 항목 중 하나죠
<pchero> 그 당시에 참 이슈였죠 ㅎ
<bluedusk> 거의
<bluedusk> 오리지날 일베충이네요
<Seony> 걍 나이 어린 애가 법 무서운줄 모르고 깽판친거죠
<Seony> 백괴사전 링크 뒤져보면 더 자세히 설명되어있지만, 암튼 결론은 고소까지 진행되서 조낸 겁먹고 쫄아서 결국은 사라졌어요
<bluedusk> 어딘가에 취직해서 일하고 있을지도 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 엌
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> 왠지 그말이 생각나네요
<bluedusk> 책상을 탁 하고 쳤더니
<bluedusk> 엌 하고 죽더라
<pchero> ???
<pchero> 탁치니 억 죽었다?
<pchero> 웹툰 송곳 생각나네요.. ㅎ
<bluedusk> http://newslibrary.naver.com/viewer/index.nhn?articleId=1987011600329207007&editNo=2&printCount=1&publishDate=1987-01-16&officeId=00032&pageNo=7&printNo=12709&publishType=00020
<bluedusk> 실제 있었던 일이라죠..
<pchero> 저 때 사망한 분이..
<pchero> 지키고 있던 비밀이 OO 청년 위원회장의 위치였습니다.
<pchero> 계속 고문받으면서 지켰던 청년회장이었는데 그 청년 회장은 지금 새누리당 의원이라는 건 정말 아이러니하죠..
<autowiz> 아구구
<autowiz> 이제야 사무실로 출장복귀
<jasonjang> 요 몇일 바빠 보입디다~
<jasonjang> 월, 화....
<autowiz> 오늘도 출장 진창 갔다와야하고
<jasonjang> 그러게 말요, 일요일 후 계속 바쁘다는 느낌을 받았어요
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요.  아직까지 깨어있으시네요
<jasonjang> ㅎ 자다 깼어요. 낼 아침 좀 일찍 나갈일 있어서 또 자야해요. ^^
<jasonjang> 좋은 하루 되세요 Work_Seony
<Work_Seony> 넵 수고하세요
<autowiz> 좋은 하루되세요~
<autowiz> 한국은 내일 휴일입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 또 출장갑니다. 수고들 하세요~
<Work_Seony> 넵 수고하세요
<Work_Seony> 터미네이터가 창 크기는 저장이 안되나보네요...
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-08
<Nymph> 출근~
<Work_Seony> Nymph, 혹시 전에 서버 쪽 스크립트 프로그래밍 말고, 서버 하드웨어 관리도 혹시 해본적 있어?
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<Nymph> Work_Seony: 하드웨어 관리?? 어떤거요?
<Nymph> 구체적으로 어떤걸 말씀하시는지 모르겠습니다.
<Work_Seony> 혹시 하드웨어 레이드로 미러링되는 하드 중에서 하나가 곧 고장날 것 같거든
<Nymph> 컥~
<Work_Seony> smartctl에서 에러를 내보내는 중이라 조만간 교체해야하는데,
<Work_Seony> 이거 셧다운 시키고 하드 갈면, 알아서 싱크해?
<Nymph> 레이드 구성 어케 되어 있는지
<Nymph> 그거에 따라서 다르다고 알고 있어요.
<Nymph> 거기다 레이드 카드에 따라서도 다르구요
<Work_Seony> 걍 raid-1
<Work_Seony> LSI MegaRAID
<Nymph> 어떤건 자동으로 싱크해주기도 하는데 어떤건 안해주기도 하고
<Work_Seony> 안해준다면, 어떤 식으로 해줘야돼?
<Work_Seony> 소프트웨어 레이드는 걍 꼽으면 알아서 미러링해주더라고...
<Work_Seony> 근데 하드웨어 레이드는 잘못 만지면 싸그리 날아가서 겁나
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> 그래서 보통은 데이터백업을 해놓고 작업을 진행하는게 많아요..
<Nymph> 설사 미러링을 알아서 해준다고 해도 워낙 사람들이 불안해 하더라고요.
<Nymph> 지금 질문 올리는중이예요.
<Nymph> 2cpu.co.kr
<Nymph> 이런건 여러사람 의견을 들어보는게 좋을거 같아요
<Work_Seony> 요즘 울 학교 DDOS 어택 들어오는거 같아.  인터넷이 요즘 잘 안돼.
<Nymph> 그래요?
<Nymph> 뭐 빼먹을거 있다고 DDOS 를 날리지..
<Work_Seony> 학교잖아.  성적 조작하고싶나보지 ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 성적 조작할려고 했다가 쇠고랑.. ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 연구실적 같은 것도 있을거고, 개인정보도 있꼬, 은근히 빼먹을거 많아
<Nymph> http://www.2cpu.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=QnA&wr_id=438072&page=0
<Nymph> 아마 다들 데이터 백업하고 하라고 할듯하네요
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 나 대신 글 올려줘서 고마워.  여기 계정 만들려고 보니까 시간이 오래 걸리더라고...
<Work_Seony> 이 서버 데이터 나가면 열라 귀찮은데...
<Nymph> 파코즈에도 올려볼께요.. 거기도 하드웨어 긱(Geek)들이 있는 곳이니.
<Work_Seony> 그 동네 긱들은, 걍 집컴으로 오버클럭 하는 사람들 아냐?
<Work_Seony> 투씨퓨는 서버엔지니어들 꽤 있는거 같더라고
<Nymph> 그렇긴 하지요
<Nymph> 파코즈는 데스크탑 위주라서요
<Nymph> 에잉~ 거기는 말자.. ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> http://www.parkoz.com/zboard/view.php?id=int_news&no=25843&category=1
<Nymph> 파코즈갔다고 본 게시물..
<razGon_MINILA> 파코즈.ㅋ
<Nymph> 시게이트 왜 저럼..
<Nymph> Work_Seony: http://www.2cpu.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=hardware_2014&wr_id=34411
<Nymph> 이게 도움이 될지 모르겠네요
<Work_Seony> 오오 떙큐
<bluedusk> Work_Seony, 전 btrfs 로 자체 레이드 10으로 묶어서 쓰는데..
<Work_Seony> 하드웨어에요?
<Nymph> Work_Seony: 보통 서버를 셧다운 시킬수 있으면
<Nymph> 하드교체하고 시스템 켰을때에 Raid 바이오스 진입이 될텐데, Raid 바이오스에서 리빌드는
<Nymph> 안전성이 좀 있어서 잘 된다는 소리를 듣기도 했어요.
<Nymph> 뭐.. 레이드카드에 따라 다르지만..
<Nymph> 암튼.. 서버 셧다운 할 수 있으면 Raid 바이오스 진입해서 리빌드하는걸로 가시면 될듯 합니다.
<bluedusk> 전에 레이드 카드 종류는 모르겠고
<bluedusk> dell 서버는 걍 안끄고
<bluedusk> 뺀담에 꼽으니 알아서 리빌드 하긴 하던데요..-_-;
<Work_Seony> 보통 소프트던 하드던 그냥 해도 다들 잘 되긴 해요
<Work_Seony> 근데 혹시 몰라서... ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 그게 문제예요..'혹시 몰라서..' ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 맞아 ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 아무리 비싼 레이드 물려있어도 다들 '혹시 몰라서..' 때문에
<Nymph> 최대한 안전한 방법으로 할려고 용을쓰죠.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 뭐 백업 있으면 뭐;
<Work_Seony> 백업 있어도, 막상 "새로 설치했는데 안돼"라는 상황이 생길까봐서요 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> Raid 바이오스에서 하는건 확실 무중단 상태에서 하는것보다 안전한거는 확실하죠..
<Work_Seony> 하드웨어 레이드카드 바이오스는, 설정 바꾸면 무조건 디스크를 초기화시켜버리니까 무서워
<Nymph> ㅎ
<Nymph> 그러면
<Nymph> 아까 2cpu 에서 B 번으로 하시면 될듯하네요.
<Work_Seony> ㅇㅇ b나 c 중에서 하나를 해야지
<Work_Seony> 하드디스크 로드가 많은 서버이긴 한데...
<bluedusk> 그 까다롭고 작업하기전에 사람들 괴롭히기 좋아하는 s 사 애들도
<bluedusk> 하드 레이드는 걍
<bluedusk> 운영중에 갈던데요..
<Work_Seony> 헛... 그렇군요..
<bluedusk> 바이오스에서 설정 잘못 바껴서 날려먹는것보다는
<bluedusk> 어차피 레이드로 묶으면
<bluedusk> 로지컬한 정보가
<bluedusk> 하드에 쓰여있기떄문에
<bluedusk> 레이드 묶인것중 하나가 빠지고 그런 정보가 없는 하드가 들어오면
<bluedusk> 걍 알아서 다시 묶는걸로 아는데요..
<Nymph> 오홍~
<bluedusk> 이왕 그런거 걱정되시면
<bluedusk> 스페어를 하나 더 꼽아두셔요
<Work_Seony> 음... 그 서버가 SAS 슬롯이 2개 밖에 없어요
<bluedusk> 제 생각에는 괜히 바이오스 잘못손대서 레이드 풀리는것보다..
<bluedusk> Work_Seony, 해당서버에 ipmi 포트같은 거 있지 않나요? dell 꺼면  idrac hp면 ilo라고 부르는
<bluedusk> 하드웨어 모니터링 할 수 있는 포트가 있을텐데요
<Nymph> 오홍~ ilo 라면
<Work_Seony> 걍 smartctl로 돌리니까 나오더라구요
<bluedusk> 전에 바꾸는거 보니깐 걍 꼽고 그걸로 모니터링해서 레이드 제대로 묶였는지를 확인하더라구요
<Nymph> 브라우저로 접속해서 콘솔 볼수 있는거지요?
<Nymph> 그거 졸라 신기하던데...
<bluedusk> Nymph, 네
<Nymph> ilo 참 좋던데.. 그래서 저는 hp 사랑함..
<Nymph> 사랑하고 싶은데, 가격이.. 시망..
<Nymph> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 증오함
<Work_Seony> 우리는 레노보 서버
<Nymph> Dell idrac 는 안써봐서 모름.. ㅋ
<Work_Seony> 레노보 ipmi도 그런대로 괜찮아요
<Work_Seony> ipmitool로 접속할 수도 있고..
<Work_Seony> 웹으로도 가능하고...
<Nymph> bluedusk: HP 서버를 왜 증오..
<bluedusk> 어차피 부르는 이름만 다를뿐 하는 역활은 비슷하니깐요..
<bluedusk> Nymph, 걍.;
<bluedusk> Nymph, hp서버에 리눅스 깔다보면 자잘한 버그가 엄청 많아요..하드웨어 관련된..
<bluedusk> 심지어 레이드 카드 떄문에 kdump 안떨어지는 이슈도 있구요
<Work_Seony> bluedusk, 나중에 회사에서 서버 구매하실 일 있을 때 레노보 서버 한 번 고려해보세요
<Work_Seony> 꽤 좋아요
<Nymph> bluedusk: 오홍~ 전 그렇게 깊게는 몰랐다옹~
<bluedusk> Work_Seony, 어차피 우리회사에서 서버 구매는 테스트 용도라.. 테스트 용은 고객사 환경 맞춰가는게 대부분이라..
<bluedusk> Nymph, 저도 컴맹이라 잘몰라요 그런 케이스가 있었다는것만.;
<Nymph> bluedusk: SE를 업으로 하시는군요. ㅋ
<bluedusk> ㅠㅠ 하드웨어 구매 결정권이 없다는
<bluedusk> Nymph, se 는 뭔가요??  second edition??
<bluedusk> ..
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 아마 Special Edition일껄요
<Nymph> 저는 SE 도 아니고
<Nymph> 개발자도 아니고
<Nymph> 졸라 이상한 포지션.. ㅋ 그래서 한국에서는 갈 곳이 없다는..
<bluedusk> 저는 se도 아니고 개발자도 아닌데 컴맹임..-_-;
<bluedusk> 특별히 잘하는것도 없고
<bluedusk> 하아.; ㅠㅠ
<Work_Seony> 난 FL이라고 하는데..
<Nymph> 응?
<bluedusk> field l?
<Nymph> FL?
<Work_Seony> 외국인 노동자
<bluedusk> 헐
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 외쿡인 노동자
<bluedusk> 그렇게 따지면
<Work_Seony> Foreign Laborer
<bluedusk> 전 한국인 노예겟네요
<bluedusk> KS
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> korean slave
<Nymph> 전~ SCV
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> scv는 무슨 약자야?
<bluedusk> session close valve ?
<Nymph> 스타크래프트 scv
<Nymph> Yes, Sir!
<Nymph> 광물캐는 놈들요.. ㅋ
<Work_Seony> ㅋㅋ 스타크래프트인건 알지.  좀 더 재밌는걸 기대했는데 ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> Work_Seony: 형, 회사 컴터가 제온에 2cpu 라고 하셨나요?
<Work_Seony> 개인 데탑?
<Nymph> 암튼 제온 2cpu 쓰시지 않나요?
<Work_Seony> Xeon(R) CPU E5-2643 0 @ 3.30GHz
<Nymph> 부럽..
<Nymph> 나는 언제 저런거 써보나..
<Work_Seony> V로 시작하는 단어가 적절한게 없네
<Work_Seony> Slaved Coding V....
<Work_Seony> 근데, 컴퓨터가 돈값을 못해
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 전 맥북에어로 바꿨는데요
<bluedusk> 메인 작업용? 이라고 해야 하나.;
<bluedusk> 하긴 메인 작업은 아직 우분투에서 하는데
<bluedusk> 이번에 kde5 가 잘나왔다 해서 함 깔아볼까 하는데 써보신분 계신가요??
<Work_Seony> 앱스토어에서 쓸만한 개발툴 좀 찾아보셨어요?
<Work_Seony> 언제 나온 거에요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨..xcode 는 결국 설치했고
<Work_Seony> 쿠분투 14.04에 포함된게 kde5라면 써봤어요....
<Work_Seony> xcode 설치하셨으면 MacPort도 설치하세요
<Work_Seony> 부족한 GNU툴들을 채워줄 거에요...
<bluedusk> brew 같은거 아니에요?
<Work_Seony> 맞아요.  근데 저는 macport가 더 낫더라구요'
<bluedusk> homebrew 라고 해야 하나..;
<bluedusk> 음 그래요?
<Nymph> 아우 오늘은 일하기 싫네요... ㅋ
<Work_Seony> 일단 패키지가 훨씬 많거든요
<Work_Seony> 맥포트에서 지원하는 패키지 수가 만오천개가 넘거든요...
<Work_Seony> 이외에는, 맥 앱스토어 개발 카테고리 보시면 좋은거 많아요
<Work_Seony> 근데 이상하게 MySQL툴 중에서는 phpMySQL보다 좋은게 없는거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 아, phpMyAdmin이구나
<bluedusk> workbench  도 쓸만하지 않나요?
<Nymph> http://www.heidisql.com/
<bluedusk> 맥용은 없으려나.;
<Nymph> 이거도 좋은데, 문제는 맥용이 없음.
<Nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 사무실에 군것질 거리가 쌓여있네 ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 집에서 엄청 가져왔더니...
<Work_Seony> 맥용에서는 Navicat이 좀 쓸만한데...
<Work_Seony> 가끔 세일해요.  기다려보세요
<Work_Seony> 아주 비싼 제품인데, 가끔 헐값에 세일하거든요
<Nymph> Request Tracker
<Nymph> 까먹지 말자..
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_MINILA> 맥북을 사용한지.한 3주되어 가네요. 근데 뭘해야 될지.
<razGon_MINILA> 뭔가 막뭘하고 싶은 동기가 안나와서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 진정한 충동구맹가 아니였느지
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 적당히 쓰다가 처분하고 원하는 물건으로 가실듯하네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요. 맥북은 느낌이 애들이나 와이프가 쓰실듯해요.
<razGon_MINILA> 일단은 맥북자체는 상당히 맘에 드는데. 뭔가 타이밍이 한타임 빨랏다는 느낌이 와서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 울마눌님께서 쓴다고 햇었는데. 막상 쓰려니 힘들다 하더군요.
<samahui> 제가 처음에 델웤스 샀을때 그랬죠. 이미 다른모델도 있었고 ... 결국 마눌님 드렸어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 마눌님은 그걸 미드보는데 사용하셨죠
<samahui> 그리고 가끔 인터넷 쇼핑
<razGon_MINILA> 또하나 입지가 좁아지는게 학회에서 제공해준 노트북이 있는데. 이녀석이 최근 SSD를 달아서 매우 빨라졋거든요.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<samahui> 500냥 가까운 노트북으로써는 정말 아까운 쓰임세죠
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 노트북은 SSD가 답이죠
<samahui> 정말 부팅도 빠르고 체감적으로는 가장 큰 효과를 보여주죠
<razGon_MINILA> 그래서 저는 노트북은 그냥 가볍고 적절한 가격인 것으로 써야 한다가 답이였습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 셀러론인데도 잘움직여주고요
<samahui> 노트북은 말그대로 들고 돌아다니며 쓸 수 있도록 가볍고 사용편하면서 전기 덜먹는놈이 갑인거 같아요
<samahui> 요즘 베이트레일 이후 가장 쓸만하게 바뀐게 저가형 노트북들이죠
<samahui> 하드만 SSD로 갈아주면 30~40만원대에 정말 알차게 활용이 가능하죠
<samahui> 물론 제 개발환경에는 미흡하지만... 그냥 일반적으로 영화나드라마보고 다운받고 인터넷하고 문서작업 정도로는 부족함이 없죠
<samahui> 마눌님에게 그런놈 하나 사드리고 웤스는 처분해버릴까 라는 생각이 요즘 모락모락 피어나요
<samahui> 하지만... 웍스놈을 너무 좋아라하셔서 그냥 요대로 쭈욱 갈듯하지만요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그나저나 애를 너무 쉽게 났나봐요
<samahui> 헉
<samahui> 돌아오세요~
<razGon_MINILA> 갑자기 접속 아웃이라니.
<razGon_MINILA> 쉽게 낳으신거 아니에요.
<razGon_MINILA> 평균 양수파막 되시고 난뒤에 12시간이 평균입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 다행히도 유도제 잘 조절되서 시간 압박받기전에 잘낳으셧던거죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 골반 운동과 스트레칭 잘해주세요.
<razGon_MINILA> 잘안되면 나중에 산후 진통으로 골반통 옵니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 3개월간은 힘들겟지만 잘해주시면 나중에 괜찮아져죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 잘못되면 회당 몇십만원짜리 치료 받아야 합니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 그런가요
<samahui> 안그래도 오늘부터 안마 주기적으로 받게하고 조리원넣으려고요
<samahui> 직접 잘해주고 싶지만 남푠은 귀찮게 안하고 가만히 있는게 났겠더라고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 돈만 잘 벌어다 줘야죠
<razGon_MINILA> 조리원은 잘해야 되요.
<razGon_MINILA> 골반 운동 잘해야 합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 골반 스트레징 잘못하면 병원 빙빙 돕니다.
<razGon_MINILA> http://youtu.be/RTqqiy7cUL0
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 그대로 보고 잘해주세요
<razGon_MINILA> 우리나라 의사분들이 골반통이면 거의 허리라고 해서 허리 놔주는데. 그게 거의 도움안되거든요.
<razGon_MINILA> 만성으로 만들게 해주는거라서요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 그렇군요
<bluedusk> 아직 마눌님은 없지만
<bluedusk> ...
<imsu> 안녕하셍 ^^
<Seony> 안녕
<Seony> imsu: 요즘은 뭐하고 지내?
<imsu> Seony: 백수 생활을 만끽하고 있습니다용 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 재밌겠다
<imsu> 어 그러고 보니 인사말이 오타로 버릇없이 보이는군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅛ 가 빠졌군 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 꼭 재밌지는 않아요 ㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 그냥 여기 저기 모임 참석하구 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기저기 나가서 기웃거리다보면 뭔가 나오겠지
<imsu> Seony: 그러게요 아직 떠오르지 않는다는 함정 !! ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 14.04 업글해보고 있습니다.
<Seony> 서버요? 아님 데탑?
<bluedusk> 데탑이요
<bluedusk> kde5한번 써보려구요
<Seony> 아~
<razGon_MINILA> bluedusk, 조심하세요.
<razGon_MINILA> 저 업글하다가 서버 망가짐..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 저도 쿠분투 좀 써볼려고 해봤는데, 여러모로 아직은 좀 불편하더라구요...
<bluedusk> 서버는 12.04에서 홀딩
<bluedusk> 음핫핰
<Seony> 저는 오픈스택에서 새로 생성하는 인스턴스들은 전부 14.04로 하고있어요
<bluedusk> 헐.. 그렇군요
<Seony> 기존에 12.04로 운영 중인건 걍 냅두고....
<bluedusk> 전 뭐 관리하는 서버가 없어서
<Seony> 이번에 오운클라우드용으로 인스턴스 2개 생성했는데, 아이스하우스 내장 로드밸런서를 이용해보기로 했죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아직까진 괜찮은거 같아요
<razGon_MINILA> 오운클라우드는 저에게 실망이던데요.
<razGon_MINILA> 시파일을 설치해야 될까봐요.
<Seony> 저도 별로 안좋아해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 학교에서 돈주고 유료버전을 쓰기 때문에 어쩔 수 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 돈많은 학교군요
<Seony> 돈 주고 유료 버전 쓰는 오픈소스가 몇몇 있어요
<Seony> 한 7개 정도 되는거 같은데요...
<Seony> 의외로 저렴한 오픈소스 유료버전들 많아요...
<bluedusk> alfresco?
<Seony> OpenVPN-AS의 경우는, 1년에 몇십만원 밖에 안하죠...
<Seony> LDAP 관리하는 LAM Pro도 1년에 30만원쯤
<Seony> 제가 있는 학교만 해도 총교직원이 400명인데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 학교 전체는 5천명...
<Seony> 총 재적학생수는 4만명이라고 하더라구요
<Seony> 교직원 400명 규모면, 오운클라우드 정도는 돈주고 쓸만한 예산은 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 와 많구나 ~ ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> lam 은 예전에 잠깐 써보긴 했었는데요
<razGon_MINILA> 해외에서 북한에 대한 이야기 없나요?
<pchero> 북한 개그가 있더라구요.. -_-;;
<pchero> 북한에서는 헤어컷 스타일이 번호로 지정되어 있다고.. 1번 머리, 2번 머리, 3번 머리로 해주세요~ 이렇게 말한다나?
<pchero> 그리고.. 북한은 투표율이 105% 가 넘는다고..
<pchero> 왜냐면 5%는 투표 끝나고 개표전에 죽은 사람들. -_-;;;
<Seony> 뭐 정권 실각했다는 얘기는 많이 나오는데요,
<Seony> 누구도 알 수 없는 얘기니까, 아직은 모르죠...
<Seony> 워낙 음모론이 판을 치는 분위기거든요
<Seony> 이번에 방문한 세 사람이랑, 같이 온 경호원들 때문에 더 분석질이에요
<razGon_MINILA> 주식판에서는 전쟁이든 쿠테타든 뭐든 일어날 분위기라고 하더군요
<Seony> 제도권 언론은 그나마 그 정도죠, 음모론쪽 가면 난리에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 별의별 헛소리들이 다 등장하는 중이에요
<LYUSO_THINK2> LFCS LFCE 가 등장하네요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 인증 난이도가 엄청나게 높다는 이야기가 있는데.
<pchero> LFCS LFCE?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 네넵
<pchero> Linux foundation Certificate S?
<pchero> Senior? Engineer?
<pchero> 뭐죠?
<LYUSO_THINK2> sysadmin 입니다.
<Seony> 거기 시험이 좀 쉽긴 해요
<Seony> 총 3단계가 있어요.  초급 중급 고급...
<Seony> 근데 난이도가 쉬워서 저도 공부 조금만 하면 3단계 다 붙겠던데요...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 네.....
<Seony> 시험비가 너무 비싸서 못하겠더라구요 ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 음 여튼 난이도 많이 올린다더라구요 ㅋ
<Jason_Web> 쓸만한 방화벽이 머 있을까요? 추천 좀....
<Seony> 그냥 소프트웨어요? 아님 운영체제 식이요?
<Jason_Web> 뭐든요.... ㅋ 로그 와치 봤더니..이건 뭐. 동네 운동장도 아니구...ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 개인적으로 pfSense 추천해드립니다.
<Seony> 저희 사무실에서 쓰는데, 최고라고 말씀드리고 싶어요.
<Jason_Web> 예, 감사.  이 기회에
<Jason_Web> 내 암호도...강화 해야지...원~
<Seony> 오픈소스이고, 유료버전과 기능차이가 아예 없어요
<Jason_Web> 우! 무척 땡쓰
<Seony> 리소스 적게먹고, 간단하고, web으로 전부 제어 가능하구요.
<Jason_Web> 네 컴 포트가,        공중 수돗가의 수도꼭지 인지~ 동네 금빵의 금반지인지~
<Jason_Web> 이 넘도 빨아대고, 저 넘도 껴보고...으~
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그거 보면 짜증나죠 ㅎㅎ
<Jason_Web> 아직 암호땜에 뚫린 적은 없어 보이는데.... ㅎ 또는 흔적마져 지우고 나갔는지도 모르지만..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그게, 꼭 암호가 맞아야 뚫리는건 아닐 거에요
<Seony> 이번 bash 사건만 해도 그렇구요...
<Jason_Web> 예.
<Jason_Web> 뚫릴 때 뚫려도 최소한 나 모르게 뚫리면 기분이라도 좋챦아요?! ㅎ  음....또 뭐 지금 내 컴은 개인 자료/중요 자료는 없어서 아무나 들어와도 되지만
<Jason_Web> 기분문제 쟎아요. 그쵸? ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇긴 ㅎ ㅐ요
<PotatoGim> http://kin.naver.com/qna/detail.nhn?d1id=1&dirId=10403&docId=208338258&qb=QyDsgrzqsIHsiJgg7JW97IiY&enc=utf8&section=kin&rank=1&search_sort=0&spq=0&pid=SvggGwpySDCssbrNddCssssssuK-499386&sid=VDTT4wpyVlkAAGrcI8U
<PotatoGim> 넥슨 입사 문제 올린 질문 글이랍니다...ㅋㅋ
<Jason_Web> 1~4 은 기출문제 의 변형이군요.
<Seony> 일단, 이상한 질문은 아니라 다행이네요
<Seony> 무슨 서울시내 모든 맨홀 뚜껑 갯수가 몇개냐 이런건 아니네요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 유출해도 되는진 모르겠는데 ㅎㅎ
<Jason_Web> Seony: 나도요, 난 상식수준의 문제가 좋아요. 뭐~ 창의성이나 (기발한) 발상 요구하는 문제는 싫어.
<PotatoGim> 아마 저 당사자는 피해가 있지 않을까요..ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 저걸 물어보는 햏자도 무개념이긴 한듯.
<PotatoGim> 본인이 면접 중에 올린 질문인 것 같은데..
<DarkCircle> 저 당사자는 물론이고 채용 규모를 얼마나 줄일지는 모르죠
<PotatoGim> 저런 친구가 오면 같이 일하는 사람이 얼마나 힘들지;
<Seony> 글쵸.  저걸 물어봐서 시험에 임하겠다는 정신상태가... ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 예비 입사 필기시험입니다.
<DarkCircle> 저 푼 내용을 바탕으로 면접을 치룬다고 하더군요
<PotatoGim> 휴.. 다행이네요. 면접에선 광탈이겠군요;
<DarkCircle> 문제 풀만하냐? 그러면 이거이건 풀 수 있겠냐? 어떻게 풀겠냐 이런거 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 이번 넥슨 공채에 자격 미달이 우루루 들어갔던데
<DarkCircle> 더 웃긴건 저거 1번 문제 조차도 못푸는 입사후보자가 수두룩.
<Jason_Web> 닭써글 옹, 지금
<Jason_Web> <---- 얘 흉봐요?
<Jason_Web> ㅋㅋㅋ 농담이 좀 심했나? 미안합니다.
<Seony> 저는 문제도 이해가... ㅋ
<Jason_Web> 풉
<Seony> 댓글 보니까,
<Seony> 컴공 2학년만 제대로 했어도 다 풀 수 있다네요
<Jason_Web>  ^ 윗 글은 무슨 뜻?
<Seony> 역시 저는 프로그래머가 될 성격은 아니네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아까 그 입사시험 문제요...
<DarkCircle>  5, 6번 문제는 Computer Architecture 기초 시간에 대충 설명들어도 풀 수 있는 문제고
<DarkCircle> 1번은 모양새가 좀 이상한데 파스칼의 삼각형 수 를 검색해보시면 나오는 그 문제
<DarkCircle> 2번은 그냥 논리회로 수준 문제
<PotatoGim> 6번은
<DarkCircle> 3, 4번은 프로그래밍 언어 기초 시간에 한두번쯤 풀어보는 문제
<PotatoGim> Great Code만 봤어도...
<Jason_Web> 암튼 C(++) 기본 책자에서 1~4번 문제는 자주 봤어요.
<Seony> 저는 7번 문제부터 자신있게 풀어보겠습니다
<Jason_Web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저 학교 댕길 때, 그 뭐냐... 무슨 등짝에 난 여드름 이어주는 알고리즘 문제 푸느라 1주일을 고생했어요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 그래프?
<DarkCircle> 알고리즘 트레이닝 북인가 그거 말씀하시는거 아닌가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네 맞아요
<DarkCircle> 골때리는거 몇개 나오긴 하던데
<DarkCircle> 근데 그런 문제가 실제로 게임 프로그래밍 할 떄 쓰더군요 ㄱ-
<Seony> 크루스칼이랑 프림, 이렇게 2개의 알고리즘으로 작성해야하는건데, 한 1주일 머리 싸매서 했죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 지하철 노선도 짤때도 비슷
<Seony> 발코드라, 소스가 300줄이 넘어요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 저는 학부 때 교차로 시뮬레이션 작성하던 기억이 문득...
<Seony> 그거 검증하느라 방안지 같은거 그려서, 그래프로 점 찍고 줄긋고 별짓 다 했죠
<DarkCircle> 교차로 시뮬레이터 교통공학쪽에서 많이 씁니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 코드 어땠냐고 교수한테 물어보니 달랑 한 마디, "pretty good"
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 시크하신...
<PotatoGim> 과제 한개로 한학기 내내 알고리즘을 업그레이드 시키면서 수업을 했는데...
<Seony> 네 짜증 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 마지막 업그레이드할 즈음에는 이게 코드인지 오류 메시지인지...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 거의 끝나갈때쯤 되면
<DarkCircle> Exception이 말인지 방구인지 구분이 안됨 ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero> 문제가
<pchero> 생각해볼만한 문제네요. ㅎ
<pchero> 부끄럽지만 그냥 쉽사리 답은 안나오네요.  -_-;;; 한 며칠 끙끙 생각좀 해야할 듯.. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 플스4 다음버전 나오려면 최소한 1년은 더 기다려야겠죠?
<Seony> 그냥 살까...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 음......
<LYUSO_THINK2> 도로 다니는데 사고났네요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 후 죽을 뻔 했네.
<imsu> 즐거운 하루 보내세요 ^^
<pchero> 개인 정리용 위키를 하나 운영하려고 하는데 어떤게 좋을까요?
<jasonjang> hi~  pchero 답은 아니고요.
<pchero> 하이욤~ ㅎ
<jasonjang> 어제~그제~ 대화중 고인 그 이가 지키려 했던 그 의리는 누구요? 그게 궁금했어요? 그 후 그 의리의 대상이 전향? 변절? 했는지 몰라도 지금은 딴나라에 있다며요?
<pchero> 아..
<jasonjang> 난 그런 ...변절? ....등 그런 사람 싫어요.
<pchero> 잠시만요
<jasonjang> 몰라서 묻는 거요. 예
<pchero> 여기에 정리 잘된 자료가 있네요.
<pchero> http://blog.daum.net/_blog/BlogTypeView.do?blogid=0ofJC&articleno=178&categoryId=19&regdt=20140421133339
<pchero> 만화가 하나 올라와 있는데 만화를 보시면 이해가 빠르실겁니다.
<jasonjang> 예, 보기 전에 미리 고마워요. ^^
<jasonjang> 곧 보께요.
<pchero> 정말 소름끼쳐요..
<pchero> 보시기 전에 심호흡하시고..
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ  아직 못/안 봤지만, 아마 그 정도로 심약하진 않다우~ 또 감사!
<jasonjang> 모르죠, 소름끼칠 정도로 분노할 일이 있을 것 같아요.. (내 느낌)
<PotatoGim> 미디어위키 추천드려요~
<pchero> PotatoGim: 감사합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero> 그런데.. 다시 생각해보고 위키는.. 접기로 했어요.. ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 에고...
<pchero> 문제는.. 컨텐츠(저) 였더라구요..
<PotatoGim> 그냥 블로그 겸으로 깨작깨작 시작하시면..
<PotatoGim> 시간이 내용을 채워주는 녀석이라...^^
<jasonjang> 맞아요. 접으삼. pchero ..........................미안 PotatoGimt
<pchero> 제가 당최 뭘 하질 않아서.. ㅠㅠ 지금 있는 블로그 부터 다시 착실히 내용을 올리려구요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> kde5 doens't seem ibus-daemon on tray -_-;
<PotatoGim> 윽.. 위키파가 될 수도 있었을 한 분이 또 이렇게...
<jasonjang> 그럼 편한 걸루 해요~ bluedusk
<jasonjang> 처음 본 내용이네요. pchero~ 내용 감사. 담에 내 언제 기회 닿으면 만나서 족치께요. 진짜임.
<bluedusk> i have no idea how to fix it
<jasonjang> Hmmm...한글은 보이실테니...bluedusk sudo 권한도 확인해 보세요~ ibusd
<pchero> 저도 박종철 사건만 알고 있었지 그 이후의 이야기는 몰랐었는데 얼마전에 알고 완전 충격 먹었었어요.
<jasonjang> 예, 한번 더 감사 pchero
<pchero> ps -ef|grep ibus
<pchero> ibus-setup
<pchero> $ ibus-setup
<bluedusk> it was started ibus but doesn't show tray
<bluedusk> and do not work switch key (han-eng)
<pchero> try ctrl + space
<pchero> 컨트롤 + 스페이스 해보세요
<bluedusk> i know, i changed key shift + space and run ibus-config
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 그쯤야~ 해 봤겠죠. 컴맹이라는데....ㅋ
<jasonjang> 거봐
<pchero> 흠..
<jasonjang> 전부 포맷하고 새로 설치하삼.  ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ <----------------- 미안. ㅎ
<pchero> KDE 는 좀 다를 수도 있겠지만..
<pchero> system settings -> text Entry -> 한글 추가
<pchero> 그놈에서는 요렇게 하면 됐었는데..
<bluedusk> ok i found problem
<bluedusk> thanks to jasonjang
<bluedusk> leave the office
<bluedusk> bye see the next time
<jasonjang> C U soon~
<pchero> 허미 졸려라..
<jasonjang> 헉
<autowiz> 하이하이 리하이~
<jasonjang> 헐~ bluedusk 나 지금 어떤 앱에서는 비슷한 경우를 겪고 있네요. 왠 일?
<jasonjang> autowiz, 바쁜 일 좀 끝났유?
<autowiz> 사무실 들어와서 문서작업 중입니다 ㅋ
<jasonjang> 예~
<autowiz> 다음주 일주일 빡세게 하고나면 좀 덜 바빠질거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 금/토/일 중 한번 보려했더니...그럼 바쁜 일 끝나고...봐요
<autowiz> 혹 시간이 날지도 모르지요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 그럼 날 불러요. 내일만 빼고....
<autowiz> 예 알겠습니다. ^^
<jasonjang> 또는 바쁜 일 마치고....(주말에 나를 호출 않할 것 같으면, 미리 통보하시라"고하면 너무 가혹하쟎요?) ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 귿 모우뉭~ Work_  Seony
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-09
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lindol> Heavensbus, 어딤
<Seony> PotatoGim: 혹시 igxactly한테 DNS건 인수인계 받으셨어요?
<Seony> lexlove: 안녕하세요
<lexlove> Seony,  안녕하세요
<Seony> 어제도 오시고 오늘도 오셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 네.^^ 학원 정리되면 리눅스 전용 컴터 하나 만들어서 매일 올거에요.^^
<Seony> 요즘 우분투는 옛날에 비해서 아주 쓰기 쉬워졌어요.  아마 이제는 잘 쓰실 수 있을 거에요
<lexlove> 네. 리눅스랑 파이썬 공부를 열심히 해보려구요. 음, 취미로~
<Seony> 파이썬 재밌죠
<Seony> 요즘 오픈스택이 엄청 뜨고있다보니, 파이썬 프로그래머 몸값이 엄청 올랐어요...
<pchero_work> 하이용
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> Seony: 네, 인수인계 받았는데 아직까지 거드렁 피우고 있네요..ㅜ 시정하겠습니다.
<lexlove> 제 입맛에 딱맞는 프로그래밍 언어라고나 할까? 여러 언어를 공부해봤지만 파이썬이 제일 재미있어요.^^
<Seony> PotatoGim: ㅎㅎ 급한 건 아니니까, 시간 날 때 하세요.  어차피 급하게 하셔도 캐노니컬에서 오지게 느려요
<Seony> 저도 파이썬은 학교 수업 정도로만 해봤지만, 하다보면 얘는 못하는게 없을 것 같다는 느낌이 들더라구요...
<Seony> 그런데 루비는 왠지 정이 안가네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그점이 제일 좋아요.^^ 이제 시간이 많아질테니 좀 더 본격적으로 해보려고 합니다.^^
<Seony> pip만 있으면 다 되죠 ㅎㅎ.  이젠 펄 안배워도 될거 같아요...
<lexlove> 그렇군요. pip 사용해보질 못해서. 파이프의 약자인가봐요?
<PotatoGim> 어...
<PotatoGim> 펄로 개발하는 개발자는 그저 웁니다...
<Seony> lexlove: 아뇨.  파이썬의 apt-get  같은 거에요
<lexlove> pip 검색을 잠시 해봤는데 설명은 안나오고 apt-get 같은 거라고..ㅋ 모듈이라고 나오네요
<Seony> PotatoGim: 한국에서 펄 쓰는데가 거의 없다고 들었는데, 특이하네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 의미상 엄청 편하겠군요.^^
<Seony> 편하긴한데, 아주 쉽진 않아요
<lexlove> 그렇군요.
<PotatoGim> 회사에서 제품 하나로 오래 버티다보니... 예전에 펄로 만든 녀석이 아직까지 명맥을 잇네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 lexlove님 정도되면 쉽게 쓰실 거에요
<lexlove> 항상 과대평가해주시는 Seony  ^^
<Seony> PotatoGim: 아... 그런거군요.  근데, 저희 사무실에서도 핵심적으로 쓰는 소프트웨어 중 하나가 펄로 만들어진 건데요, 정말 잘만들었어요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 잘 만들면 참 좋은데...^^; 저같은 발코딩 개발자가 만들면 난해해지죠...ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 나름 이번에 싹 갈아엎으면서
<PotatoGim> 객체지향을 지원하는 Moose 프레임워크를 사용해서 근대화된 것처럼 포장하고는 있는데
<Seony> Request Tracker라고, 메일로 이루어지는 이슈 트래커인데요 왠만한 대기업에서는 다 이걸 쓸 정도로 카테고리 킬러급이거든요...
<PotatoGim> 실상은 답이 안나오네요..
<PotatoGim> 오... 그런걸 해야 먹고 살텐데..ㅜ
<Seony> 이게 펄로 만들어져있는데, 아주 맘에 들어요.... 저희는 유료지원비 내고 써요
<Seony> 오픈소스인데, 유료지원비를 내고 쓸만큼 좋더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미국에서는 아직까지 펄 프로그래머들 먹고사는데 지장없을 정도로 펄 많이 쓴다고는 하더라구요...
<PotatoGim> 저도 외국어 공부 열심히 해서 얼른 나갈까봐요... 한국에서는 지금부터 서른될 때까지 개발자로 못 살 것 같아요.
<lindol> PotatoGim, 부뷔부뷔
<PotatoGim> 회사 들어와서 이제 3년 3개월 일하면서... 휴가를 5일이나 써봤나 모르겠어요...
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 헐...
<Seony> 외국어 공부는 오셔서 하시구요,
<Seony> 얼른 나오시는 것부터 하세요
<Seony> 늦으면 못나와요
<pchero_work> PotatoGim: Seony님 말씀에 동감. 어서 나오세요.
<Seony> 그리고, 제 블로그에도 여러번 강조했지만, 절대로 한국에서 외국으로 바로 취업하는걸 목표로 잡지 마시구요,
<Seony> 외국 나가서 어느정도 적응하는 기간을 충분히 잡으세요...
<Seony> 어느 회사도 확인되지 않은 외국인을 바로 데려다 쓰지않거든요...
<PotatoGim> Seony: 당연한 일인 것 같아요.. 제가 책임자라도 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 우선 지금 석사도 하고 있어서...
<Seony> 요즘 IT가 어마어마하게 뜨면서, 실리콘 밸리 쪽에 완전 난리에요
<PotatoGim> 이거 끝나고 국내에서 박사를 해야할 지
<Seony> 미국에서 박사는 공짜로 할 수 있으니, 미국에서 하시는게 나을거 같은데요
<PotatoGim> 아니면 해외 취업을 알아볼지 고민하고 있는데...
<PotatoGim> 공짜로요?
<Seony> 근데, 예전 제 사수였던 사람이, 박사는 별로 추천하고싶지 않다네요
<PotatoGim> 아...
<Seony> 네.  보통 미국에서 이공계 박사는 돈 받으면서 하죠
<Seony> 학교에서 아예 월급을 주잖아요
<Seony> 3분 정도 되는 영상인데, 시간 나시면 반드시 보세요.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QowFOfh7W_I
<lexlove> 먼저 나갑니다.^^
<Seony> 들어가세요
<PotatoGim> 링크 감사합니다. 꼭 시간내서 보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 3분 조금 안되는 영상인데, 이거 보면 희망이 생깁니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 우분투에서
<PotatoGim> 그런데 정작 갈 수 있다고 해도
<PotatoGim> 홀아버지가 계시다보니 참...
<pchero_work> 윈도우 "닫기, 최대화, 최소화" 오른쪽 상단에서 왼쪽 상단으로 옮기는거 어떻게 하죠...?
<Seony> 뭘 의미하시는지 이해가 잘 안가네요
<pchero_work> 우분투 윈도우 창에보면
<pchero_work> 최소화, 최대화, 닫기 버튼
<pchero_work> 지금 오른쪽 상단에 있는데.. 이걸 왼쪽 상단으로 옮기는 방법이요;;;
<pchero_work> 예전에 했었는데.. -_-;;
<Seony> 그런게 가능했었나요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 왼쪽 상단에 있지않아요?
<PotatoGim> xfce 사용하시나요?
<Seony> 아뇨 그냥 우분투 기본 설치되는걸 써요
<Seony> 저는 외형에 관련된건 일체 건드리질 않아서...
<PotatoGim> 아하...
<PotatoGim> 윈도우 메뉴 버튼 바꾸는 기능이 있긴 한데..
<PotatoGim> 관리자마다 달라서...
<Seony> 저는 늘 최초 출시된 상태 그대로 ㅆ는 편이에요
<Seony> 분명 만드는 사람들 쪽에서, 그게 최상의 경험과 만족을 주는 상태라고 생각해서 만들었을 거라고 생각하거든요...
<pchero_work> d:)
<Seony> 좀 애플빠 스럽죠 ㅋ
<pchero_work> 자답입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ unity-tweak-tool 설치 후, theme -> window control -> left 기본 값으로 되어 있는 것, right 로 한번 바꿔주고 다시 left 로 설정.
<Seony> 트윅을 설치해야하는군요..
<pchero_work> 넵 ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 기본 트윅으로는 안되네요
<pchero_work> 다른 방법으로 dconf 이용법이 있는데 좀 복잡해서..
<Seony> 음... 근데 우분투 14.04는 버튼들이 왼쪽에 있는게 기본값일텐데 이상하네요
<Seony> pchero_work: 혹시 LinkedIn 쓰세요?
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎ 제가 cairo-dock 을 설치해서 사용하는데 그것땜에 그런거 같아요
<pchero_work> 넵
<Seony> 커넥 좀 할께요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 아!
<pchero_work> 넵 저야 영광이죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐라고 검색하면 되요?
<Seony> 외국 나오니까 LinkedIn이 정말 중요하더라구요
<Seony> LinkedIn 덕분에 구글이랑 페이스북에서 면접 제의도 받아보고 ㅋ
<pchero_work> pchero21
<Seony> 사실 실력은 허접인데...
<pchero_work> 검색하시면 됩니다 ㅎ
<pchero_work> 우와..
<pchero_work> 페북 면접!
<Seony> LinkedIn에서 그렇게 검색하면 아무 것도 안나오는데요
<Seony> 아 나오는구나
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 근데 저렇게 검색하니까, 커넥하려면 유료계정으로 업글하라네요
<Seony> 이메일 주소로 알려주세요
<Seony> 어찌어찌해서 해결 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 커넥 신청 보냈어요
<PotatoGim> 이 훈훈한 분위기에 저도 살짝 끼어도 될까요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> potatogim@potatogim.net 입니다.
<pchero_work> 오! 연결했어요 ㅎ
<Seony> LinkedIn 검색하니까 안나오는데요
<Seony> PotatoGim: LinkedIn에 등록된 이메일 맞으세요?
<PotatoGim> Seony: 네, 방금 등록한 계정입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아~ 방금 하셨군요  그래서 안나오나...
<Seony> 혹시 모르니 제 이름으로 검색해서 커넥 해보세요
<Seony> Seowon Jung
<Seony> 흠... 제 이메일로 검색해도 안나오는걸 보니, 검색방법이 다른듯 싶네요
<pchero_work> 음..
<pchero_work> 저도 부탁드려요 sung-tae kim
<Seony> 걍 이름으로 검색하니까 나오네요
<Seony> 이름치고 엔터키를 쳐야되는군요
<Seony> 아... 아님 이 주소로 들어오셔도 될 거에요 https://www.linkedin.com/pub/seowon-jung/48/69/b04
<PotatoGim> 1촌 맺기로 하는 건가요? ㅎ
<Seony> 그렇게 나오나요?  영어로 놓고 써서 잘 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아마 사진 옆에 파란 버튼이 있을 거에요
<Seony> 방금 수락했습니다
<PotatoGim> 예, 반갑습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> LinkedIn은 외국 나가실거면 정말 신경써서 관리해야하는 것 중 하나에요
<PotatoGim> pchero_work: 혹시 링크 하나 따주실 수 있을까요?
<Seony> 회사명 클릭하니까, 같은 직장 분들이 두분 나오네요
<PotatoGim> 얼라...
<pchero_work> dk.linkedin.com/pub/sung-tae-kim/71/51/413/
<pchero_work> https://www.linkedin.com/pub/sung-tae-kim/71/51/413
<pchero_work> 이거였네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> pchero_work: 요청드렸습니다...^^
<Seony> PotatoGim: 참고로, LinkedIn 통해서 커넥 요청 들어오는 국내 헤드헌터들은 다 무시하라고 얘기 들었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 오
<pchero_work> 추가했습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 별로 안좋은가요?
<Seony> 그렇대요
<Seony> 근데 어차피 외국살다보니 전 아예 커넥 안들어오더라구요
<pchero_work> 전 외국/국내 둘다 아무 소식이.. ;;;
<Seony> 정보 자세히 넣어서 업데이트 해보세요
<Seony> 요즘 IT가 엄청나게 호황이라서, 이력서 잘 적어놓으면 여기저기서 막 와요
<Seony> 저도 실력과는 무관하게, 구글에서 2번 페북에서 1번 면접 제의 받아봤죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 가문의 영광이라, 메일을 아직도 고이 보관 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 우와...
<Seony> 알수도 모르는 사람들 목록에, 오픈스택 Director 한명이 뜨네요.  커넥 하고 싶지만 친분이 없으므로... ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 헐..
<Seony> 나머지는 죄다 미란티스 쪽 직원들 뿐이네요..
<Seony> 캐노니컬이랑...
<Seony> 미란티스 직원들 대부분이 러시아 계열이다보니,
<Seony> 종종 미모의 여성 엔지니어들이 있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 오오..
<Seony> 제 사수였던 사람도 결국은 미란티스로 갔는데, 역시 뜨는 회사다보니 연봉도 장난 아니더라구요...
<DarkCircle> 한국 IT는 ... 망해가고 있는데 호황이라니 부럽.
<Seony> 요즘 어떤 뉴스가 있냐면요,
<Seony> 실리콘 밸리 엔지니어들 몸값이 너무 올라서,
<Seony> 집 렌트비랑 다른 생활비도 같이 엄청나게 오르고 있다네요...
<DarkCircle> 그건 맞긴 해요.
<DarkCircle> 문제는 그게 지역 사회에 악영향 수준으로 미치고 있다 ... 뭐 이런상황..
<Seony> 또 다른 문제는,
<DarkCircle> 물가가 너무 올라서 길바닥에서 거지를 심심치않게 볼 수 있다라든가 .
<Seony> 페북이랑 구글 출퇴근 버스 운전기사들이, 다른 직원들은 연봉 조낸 높은데 왜 우리는 적냐
<Seony> 우리도 조합 만들겠다
<Seony> 이런 식이에요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 한국 같았으면 그냥 그러려느니 조용 하는데 그게 바람직한듯.
<DarkCircle> 그 몸값 높은 사람들을 안전하게 수송하는것도 위험부담 무지 않고 가는건데
<DarkCircle> 않 -> 안
<Seony> 그러고보니 일리있는 얘기네요
<DarkCircle> 보통 버스가 사고나면 앞 좌석 2열까진 사망 내진 부상이고
<DarkCircle> 뒷좌석은 뻘짓만 안하고 있으면 대부분 중상 경상이거든요.
<Seony> 글쵸
<DarkCircle> 그리고 기사는 거의 대부분의 확률로 죽으니까
<Seony> 뭐, 주마다 다르겠지만 보통 미국에서는 운전에 대한 인식이 선진국이라서 아마 크게 사고는 안날 거에요...
<DarkCircle> 위험수당 팍팍 준다고 가정하면 ..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 한국같이 들소처럼 몰고 가진 않으니까요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 버스는 빨리 못몰더군요.
<DarkCircle> 무게가 있다보니까 관성이라는게 생겨서 감속하고 세우는게 어렵거든요
<Seony> 글쵸
<DarkCircle> 그리고 버스가요 한가지 특징이 ...
<DarkCircle> 중요한 부분이 뒤로 가있거든요.
<Seony> 글쵸.  엔진이 뒤에 있죠
<DarkCircle> 그렇다보니까 급뷁을 밟으면
<DarkCircle> 앞으로 확 쏠리는게 엔진 무게 때문에 더 ...
<DarkCircle> 심한 경우는 뒷바퀴가 거의 들릴 정도더라구요.
<Seony> 헛 그렇군요...
<PotatoGim> 에고... 다른 팀 팀장님이랑 급하게 저녁먹고 오느라 잠수를 탔었네요;..^^
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<LinDol> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 여행 복귀 했습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> autowiz, 고생하셨습니다
<autowiz> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ  꽤 즐거운 여행이었습니다 ㅎ
<Work_Seony> 정말... 인가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 친구도 만나고 후배도 만나고 그랬습니다.
<Work_Seony> autowiz, 근데 주무셔야하는 시간 아니에요?'
<autowiz> 잠은 뭐 낮에 잘려구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 흐... 그렇군요...
<Work_Seony> 혹시 NFS 자주 사용하세요?
<autowiz> 꽤 사용하는 편이긴 한데
<autowiz> 그렇게 심도 있게 쓰지는 않는다랄까
<Work_Seony> nfs에 일반적으로 캐싱을 하는 기능이 있나요?
<autowiz> 어느정도는 있지 않을까 생각이 들긴 합니다만 추측이네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work_Seony> 제가 이번에 4개의 서버로 구성된 웹클러스터를 구축하는데요, php 데이터 디렉토리만 nfs로 했거든요.
<Work_Seony> 소스코드 업데이트되면 일일히 작업하기 싫어서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 동기가 잘 안맞는다랄까
<Work_Seony> 근데, 이게 소스코드를 업데이트해도 적용이 안되는거 같아서요..
<autowiz> 서버별로 따로 동작하지요?
<Work_Seony> 네 그런거 같아요
<autowiz> 저희도 jeus+webtob webapp (웹소스) 가
<autowiz> nfs 로 되어 있는 webapp 서버가 2대 있는데 잘 안맞는거같다고 종종 그러시더라구요.
<autowiz> 캐쉬가 있어도 기본적으로 잘 동작해야 한다고 선임들은 그러는데
<Work_Seony> 음... 그럼 지금도 계속 nfs로 쓰세요? 아님 서버 각각 데이터를 따로 하세요?
<autowiz> 계속 nfs 로 쓰고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 저희쪽은 정확히 딱 눈에 보이게 문제를 잡아낸게 아니라서
<Work_Seony> 스택오버플로우에서 검색된 글 중 하나가, 방금 제가 말씀드린 현상이 false-caching error일거라고 하더라구요...
<Work_Seony> 캐쉬를 비워줘야할 거라고하는데, 혹시 경험이 있으신가 해서 여쭤봤어요
<autowiz> 학교측에서 정 요청이 오면 웹데몬 재구동 정도만 하는데 좀 심도있게 접근해봐야 할거 같습니다.
<Work_Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<Work_Seony> 일단 심증은 잡았으니 열심히 파야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 좀 파봐야 할거 같습니다. 처음엔 그냥 담당자 선생님이 실수하셨거니 생각했었거든요
<autowiz> 딱히 파일을 open 한상태로 있는게 아닌이상
<Work_Seony> 혹시 모르니, 제가 찾은 링크 드릴께요
<Work_Seony> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8311710/nfs-cache-cleaning-command
<autowiz> 변경이 되면 바로바로 적용이 되어야하는데
<autowiz> 아이고 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 혹시 async 를 끄면 어떻게 될까요? 저희같은경우엔 이게 재현하기가 좀 힘들어서
<autowiz> 테스트용 부하라던가 그런걸 걸어야 하나 싶기도 하고
<Work_Seony> 아... 그것도 방법이 될 수 있겠네요...
<autowiz> 웹엡이야 그렇게 퍼포먼스 영향이 생길정도로
<autowiz> 변경이 되는부분은 아닐거 같기도 하구요
<Work_Seony> 사실 저희는 거의 변경이 없어요
<Work_Seony> 걍 업데이트 나왔다길래 했는데 뭔가 잘 안되서 좀 이상하다 싶었거든요...
<Work_Seony> no_wdelay라는 즉시쓰기 라는 옵션이 있네요
<autowiz> 이게 웹서버에서 쓰기가 일어났을때 nfs 서버에 적용이 되는부분이 문제인지
<autowiz> nfs 서버에서 직접 쓰기가 일어났는데
<autowiz> 일부 클라이언트만 적용이 되는건지 잘 모르겠네요.
<Work_Seony> 좀 오래되긴 했는데 그래도 한글로 작성된 건데 한 번 보세요: http://www.fis.unipr.it/pub/linux/redhat/9/en/doc/RH-DOCS/rhl-cg-ko-9/s1-nfs-export.html
<autowiz> 둘다 엇비슷하기도 합니다만.
<Work_Seony> 일단 sync와 no_wdelay를 같이 써주는게 방법이 될 것 같아요
<Work_Seony> bash 업데이트 또 떴네요...
<autowiz> 요즘 말이 많던데
<autowiz> 제가 읽기로는 bash 취약점이 있다해도 cgi 쓰는경우가 아니면
<autowiz> 혹은 로컬 계정을 내준경우가 아니면 상관없지 않나 해서 업데이트 미루고 있거든요
<Work_Seony> 저도 사실은 대수롭지 않게 여겼는데, 야후 털렸다는 뉴스 보고 좀 그랬어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 전에 openssl 때도
<autowiz> 저희 회사가 관리해주는 서버들 약 150대 중에 해당되는건 2대 ? 1대 정도
<autowiz> extention 꺼져있어서 거의다 그냥 무시해버렸지요.
<Work_Seony> 음... openssl 때는 더 심했죠... 저희는 모든 웹서비스는 ssl이거든요...
<autowiz> 야후는 어떻게 뚫렸을지 흐음...
<Work_Seony> 모든 서버의 패스워드 변경했죠...
<Work_Seony> 야후 뚫린거 인터넷에 나와있는데 링크 드릴까요?
<Work_Seony> 영어로 작성된거라서 저는 안읽었어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ssl 이긴 한데 일부러 해당 extention 옵션 걸어서 컴파일 한 경우 아니면 해당 안되는거 같거라구요.
<autowiz> 네 주세요~
<Work_Seony> 일단 이게,
<Work_Seony> 해커한테 뚫린게 아니구요,
<Work_Seony> 제가 알기론 Future South 라고하는 보안업체가 뚫어서 리포트를 작성한거라고 들었어요
<Work_Seony> 참, 혹시 bash 버그있는지 어떻게 테스트하는지는 알고 계시구요?
<autowiz> 어닌가 심어져 있는 cgi 라던가 로컬 계정이라던가는 아닐까 싶기도 하네요.
<autowiz> 문서 대충만 읽어봐서 , 테스트 방법은 아직 잘모르고 있습니다
<Work_Seony> 쉘에서,
<Work_Seony>  env X="() { :;} ; echo busted" /bin/sh -c "echo stuff"
<Work_Seony> 실행하셔서요,
<Work_Seony> 결과가 stuff 한 줄이면 괜찮은거고,
<Work_Seony> busted
<Work_Seony> stuff
<Work_Seony> 이렇게 두 줄이면 버그 있는 버전이에요
<Work_Seony> http://www.futuresouth.us/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Shellshock.pdf
<autowiz> 취약하긴 하네요
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 우분투에요?
<Work_Seony> 우분투는 대체적으로 괜찮았거든요...  레드햇이랑 맥이 취약했고.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> rhel 4
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ 역시...
<autowiz> 아파치에서 php 가 특정 환경변수를 수정할 수도 있게 되어 있다면 루트로 명령이 실행 될 수 도 있겠네요 . 테스트는 좀더 해봐야 하겠습니다만.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-10
<jasonjang> 나는 newS 에는 밝은데, 깊이가 없고..............의외로 auto wiz 는 뉴스에 아니 밝으시네? ㅎ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 뉴스가 나에대해서 밝아야지 , 제가 뉴스에 밝으면 안되는거잖아요 ㅋㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 오호~
<jasonjang> <autowiz> 뉴스가 나에대해서 밝아야지 , 제가 뉴스에 밝으면 안되는거잖아요 ㅋㅎㅎ <----------- 이런 거 적어 놔야지. 오늘의 명언
<autowiz> 헐 어찌 절 묻으실려고 하는거 같은데요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 선의로 받아 줘요~ ㅎ
<Work_Seony> 뉴스가 나에 대해서 밝으면, 이미 자유가 없어진 거잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 그 말씀 또 듣고 보니 옳네요?! ㅎ
<jasonjang> 뉴스가 오즈에 대해 밝도록 만들어 주까? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ <-------- 농 이요, 쫄지마(김어준 투)
<Nymph> http://evolvisforge.blog.tarent.de/archives/93
<autowiz> 머리 감고 왔습니다.
<Work_Seony> Nymph, 헐... 버그가 아직도 패치가 안된거네...
<Work_Seony> 저기 나온대로 실행하니까, 코어덤프되거나 세그먼트 폴트 나는 서버가 꽤 있다
<jasonjang> 일부 페치가 나왔지만, 완전한 건 아니고 임시방편으로 2~3회쯤? 더 나와야지 될꺼라...더군요. 완전 조치까지 시간이 좀 걸릴꺼래요.
<jasonjang> 일부 페치가 나왔지만, 완전한 건 아니고 임시방편으로 *페치가* 2~3회쯤? 더 나와야지 될꺼라...더군요. 완전 조치까지 시간이 좀 걸릴꺼래요.
<Work_Seony> 소스코드 깊은 곳에서부터 생긴 문제인가보군요...
<jasonjang> 암튼 우분투 페치의 경우, 다급한대로 1차 페치로 일부 조치는 됐지만, 미봉책이라며 발표 됐었어요.
<Work_Seony> 혹시 어디에 나와있어요?
<Work_Seony> 캐노니컬 사이트 가면 있을까요...
<jasonjang> 음...한글 자료 였는데,(OMG, ASK는 아니고요), 좀 오래 됐어요. 사건 직후 거의 곧바로 나왔었는데...
<jasonjang> 내, 지금 급한 일 좀 풀고 찾아 올리께요..
<jasonjang> 보름도 안지난 날짜구만...다시 찾기가 힘드네요 ㅠㅠ ㅎ
<Work_Seony> 그럼 걍 두세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 캐노니컬에서 뭐라고 얘기했는지 궁금해서 그랬어요
<jasonjang> 케노니컬 공식 발표는 못 봤고, (위 말씀처럼 한글 문서였고요) KISA 발표도 좀 빠르긴 했어요.
<jasonjang> 위 껀으로 다시 검색하다보니, 오랫동안 온라인에서 못 봤던 '랜덤여신'의 저와 같은 내용의 글을 보긴했는데, ...중요한 건, 랜덤여신..이 활동하고 있었구나~ 하는 것.
<jasonjang> 포기. ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> NFS 캐시면
<PotatoGim> FSCache가~
<Work_Seony> 알고보니 캐시가 아니라, async는 내용변경되도 응답을 안하는게 원래 그런거라네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아.. 캐시 이야기가 위에 있어서 캐싱이 필요하신 줄 알았네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 캐시가 생각대로 잘 작동되면 좋은데, 서버의 변경사항이 클라이언트들한테도 제대로 적용이 안되니까 좀 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 이게 열려있는 파일 핸들에 대해서는 플러싱되기 전까진 터치를 안하다보니..ㅎ
<Work_Seony> 네... 그래서 코드를 업데이트해도 적용 안되더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서니님 혹시 재현이 아주 쉬운 상태인가요 지금
<Work_Seony> 어떤 재현요?
<Work_Seony> nfs요?
<autowiz> 네 클라이언트에 적용안되는게
<Work_Seony> 맘놓고 테스트하려면 별도로 테스팅 환경을 구축해야되요...
<Work_Seony> 며칠 후에 테스팅 하기로 되어있는데, 그때 좀 두고봐야할거 같아요
<Work_Seony> 어차피 오픈스택이니까 환경 구축하는건 어렵진 않아요
<Work_Seony> 귀찮아서 글치 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 환경은 별거아닌데
<autowiz> 제가궁금한건 문제상황의 연출이 가능한가 입니다.
<autowiz> 그러니까 서버에 파일이 ㅂ뀌면 매번
<autowiz> 클라이언트가에 적용이 안되는건지
<autowiz> 될때도 있고 안될때도 있고 그런건지?
<Work_Seony> 아~ 그건 확실히 모르겠어요
<Work_Seony> 이게, 웹 서비스 돌아가는 인스턴스가 여러개거든요
<Work_Seony> 그러다보니 어떤 놈이 되고 어떤 놈이 안되는지 확인이 안되네요
<Work_Seony> 민감한 서비스라 맘대로 건드리기도 좀 그렇고..
<DarkCircle> 흠
<DarkCircle> 시파일 메뉴얼을 보니까
<DarkCircle> 오픈스택에 올려놓을 수도 있네요
<Work_Seony> 아마 그 얘기가 아니라, 오픈스택에서 쓰는 오브젝트 스토리지를 지원한다는 얘기일 거에요
<DarkCircle> Swift에 올리는건데 아마도 그렇겠죠?
<DarkCircle> 정확히는 안봤는데 아직 메뉴얼 쭉 보는 중이라..
<Work_Seony> 네.  스위프트가 오픈스택 오브젝트 스토리지에요
<DarkCircle> 대규모 시스템에서나 적용할 전문가용은 웬만해선 쓸 일이 잘 없어서 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 글쵸 사실 거의 없죠
<Work_Seony> 일반인들은 구경해볼 일도 없구요...
<DarkCircle> 이번 ITU-T 전권 회의에서 통신료 인하 의제가 올라간다고 하네요
<autowiz> 저희는 일반인이 아니옵니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 다들 식사들 하셨습니까?
<Work_Seony> autowiz님은 "전문가"잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 에이 저는 아마추어이고
<autowiz> 서니님이 전문가 이시죠 ~~
<Work_Seony> 전 일당 잡부에요
<Work_Seony> 잉여인간
<Work_Seony> ㅋ
<autowiz> 잉여라니요 ㅎㅎㅎ 진짜 잉여는 이번에 스토리지 2테라 포맷해먹은 저희회사 직원이지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 헉!
<Work_Seony> 그 직원 어떻게 됐어요?
<autowiz> 너무 몰라서 그랬다고 그냥 다닐거는 같은데
<autowiz> 아 ... 어이가 없습니다. 같은사이트에서 작년에는
<autowiz> 로컬 디스크를 (/ 파티션) 포맷해먹었거든요 (다른직원이)
<Work_Seony> 미국에서 그랬으면, 아무리 직원이래도 소송감인데요...
<autowiz> 이런일은 한국이 좀 관대하다랄까
<autowiz> 어지간해서는 개인한테 물리진 않지요
<Work_Seony> 그렇긴 해요
<DarkCircle> 엌
<DarkCircle> 2테라 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 문득 파티션의 중요성이 ㄱ- ...
<autowiz> 허얼 2TB 복구 될지 안될지는 모르겠지만 일단 예상견적은 2000 만원 나왔다는군요 (복구못하면 비용지불은 안하겠지만)
<Seony> 근데 백업이 없었나봐요
<autowiz> 네 거기 백업LTO 용량이 딸려서
<autowiz> 백업 못하고 있었어요
<Seony> 음... 그래도 /etc라도 백업했으면 좋았을텐데...
<autowiz> LTO 200 기가 짜리 압축하면 400 GB 니까 테입 5개 만 샀어도 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 로컬 디스크는 살아있어요
<Seony> 아... LTO-2면... 용량이 좀 모자랄긴 하네요...
<autowiz> 스토리지 만 날려먹은거구요
<autowiz> 근데 직원들한테 품빠이 시킨다네요 음음.
<Seony> 헐...
<autowiz> 이럴줄이야 역시 이놈의 회사는 블랙회사였던 겁니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그 직원은 하루하루가 고통스럽겠네요
<autowiz> 1:1:2 로 나누면 음...
<Seony> 근데 그렇게 비용을 들여서까지 복구해야할 정도로 중요했나보네요
<autowiz> 1년은 좀 고달프게 살아야겠네요 ...   대학교에서 인터넷디스크로 쓰는거였거든요
<Seony> 그 정도로 중요한걸 백업조차 안했다면...
<autowiz> 교수랑 직원이랑 몇몇 학생들의 자료가 훌러덩 ~ ... 굳이 복구 안하는경우도 있다는데 복구 할수 있으면 해볼려고 하는거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 설마 나가겠어 하고 방치하고 있었던거지요 음음... 사실 나가진 않았죠 . 사람이 날려서 그렇지
<Seony> 근데 학교 서버인데, 학교에서 관리 안하고 autowiz님 회사에서 관리하는 거에요?
<autowiz> 네 저희는 대학교 같은곳 통합유지보수 많이 하거든요.
<autowiz> 학교직원들은 그냥 웹소스 조금 깨작 깨작 거리고 , 나머진 다 저희 몪입니다 ㅎ
<Seony> 학교가 자체적으로 관리 안하고 외부에서 관리한다는게 저한테는 좀 생소해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 학교 직원이라 그런지 몰라도 신기하네요
<autowiz> 학교직원들이 실력이 딸리니까요
<autowiz> 대다수의 학교가 그랬었습니다.
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<autowiz> 우와 오늘 정말 전쟁같은 하루를 보내고 있습니다. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐이리 바쁜지
<Seony>  autowiz, 혹시 SSDP (Simple Service Discovery Protocol)을 통한 DDOS 공격 들어보셨어요?
<autowiz> 아이고 못들어봤네요...
<Seony> 음... 저희 학교 네트워크에 며칠째 계속 디도스가 들어오는데, 그게 ssdp를 통한 공격이라고 그러네요...
<samahui_TP> UPnP구성의 일부로 작동하는 프로토콜이죠
<Seony> 네 영문 위키에 나와있더라구요...
<samahui_TP> 요즘 중국발 해커들이 많이 공격하는 방식이라더군
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 학교 정보보안 책임자가 나이 드신 아지매인데, 직접 전체메일을 돌렸어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 19번이랑 1900번 포트 막으라고...
<samahui_TP> 1900포트를 주로 쓰죠
<Seony> 일단 저도 방화벽에 1900번 포트 추가해놨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 근데 가끔 UPnP 이상으로 트레픽 늘어나는 경우도 있어서 꼭 해킹이 아닐지도...
<samahui_TP> 애기 태어나고 제대로 출근 처음했더니 일이 밀려서 정신이 없어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 대충하고 튀고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 흐... 밀린 일 정리하시느라 바쁘시군요
<samahui_TP> 다행이 금요일이군요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 아... 그러네요
<Seony> 불금이군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 주말에 열심히 해서 매꿔야죠
<samahui_TP> 불금이 불금이 아니예요
<Seony> 흐... 아이 태어나서 거기에 매달려야할텐데...
<samahui_TP> 아기도 보러가고 싶은데 일에 매달리려니 안되요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 애가 태어나도 일을 메꿔야하는 현실이 참 슬프네요...
<samahui_TP> 육아휴직을 해볼까하는 욕심도 나네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 신청하면 받아는 주시는 건가요?
<samahui_TP> 아내가 하고 있으니 안받아주겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 받아줘도 한쪽이 육아휴직금받으면 다른 한명은 못받으니 이또한 문제죠. 아기와 아내를 위해 열심히 벌어야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 하이욤 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 안녕!! 그 말..박종운인가 하는 얘기 진짜죠? 어느 개인의 의견 아니죠?
<jasonjang> <--- 충격 먹었쟎우 pchero_work
<pchero_work> 아
<pchero_work> 진짜죠...
<pchero_work> 완전 충격.. 그렇죠? ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 음...믿을 수가 없을 정도..로 놀랬어요. 사실이라면 (사실이겠지만, 내가 나서서 응징을 하고 *싶은데*)
<jasonjang> 그 주변인들은 뭣하는 멍청이 들인지~....신은 있는지~ 참~
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 응? 무슨 이야기 나누고 계세요?
<pchero_work> readytoact: 박종철 사건이요 http://h2me.tistory.com/21
<readytoact> 아
<jasonjang> 아~ 내가 먼저 봤으면, 레디투액트 님께 얘기 않하고 접으려 했을텐데.... 미안하지만, 알게 되서 정신건강에 유익하지 않은 일이거든요.
<readytoact> ㅎㅎ 네...
<jasonjang> 미안합니다. (써글 기성세대 +1나)
<pchero_work> 참, 오늘 쉬시는 분?
<pchero_work> 오늘 쉬시는 분.. 그저 부럽습니다. ㅎ
<Seony> pchero_work: 거기도 주말은 칼같이 쉬지않아요?
<pchero_work> 한국은 어제 한글날때문에 오늘 징검다리 휴가라 그냥 쉬는 곳도 있다고 해서요. ㅎ
<Seony> 아... 한글날이었구나...
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 혹시 zabbix 쓰시는 분 계세요? 회사에서 모니터링으로 사용중이긴 한데 다른곳도 쓰는데가 있나요?
<Seony> 좋다는 얘기는 많이 들었어요
<Seony> 저희도 처음에 다른거 쓰다가, 이것저것 고민하고나서 선택한게 openNMS였죠...
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 진짜 좋아요
<readytoact> 저도 써봤습니다.
<pchero_work> 오..
<readytoact> 제가 언어가 짧아서 잘 못썼는데
<Seony>  근데 자빅스 좋다는 사람들이 많길래 저도 써보고 싶더라구요
<readytoact> 트리거 기능만 잘 쓰면
<readytoact> 원격 커맨드 이런것도 쉽게 할 수 있고
<readytoact> 리포트 기능도  그렇고
<pchero_work> 오호라..
<readytoact> 별도 에이전트도 있고 SNMP도 지원해서
<readytoact> 서버 네트워크 장비 다 모니터링 할 수 있어요
<pchero_work> 이번에 처음 접해보는데..
<readytoact> zabbix.co.kr 인가
<pchero_work> 개인적으로도 운영해봐야 겠어요 ㅎ
<pchero_work> 넵
<readytoact> 사이트 있어요.
<Seony> zenoss도 괜찮을 거에요
<Seony> cacti도 유명하고..
<Seony> nagios도 진짜 유명하죠...
<readytoact> 네
<readytoact> 다 써봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<popeye92> http://www.ciokorea.com/slideshow/22430
<readytoact> 비주얼은 재빅스가 최고고
<readytoact> 젤 무겁기도 하고
<pchero_work> 그동안 우물 안 개구였다는 느낌...
<readytoact> -,.-
<pchero_work> 신세계네요..  ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<Seony> 근데 그런 프로그램들이 제 환경에서는 너무 대규모라 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 전 그냥 혼자서 제가 관리하는 서버 몇대 갖고 놀아봤는데
<readytoact> 맞습니다
<Seony> 저처럼 조그만한데에서는 너무 기능이 많더라구요
<readytoact> -_- 그냥 갖고 놀긴.. 많이 부담스럽더라구요
<Seony> 그래서 직접 snmp로 대쉬보드 하나 만들어버렸어요
<pchero_work> 흐업
<readytoact> 그냥 ping이나 열심히 때리는겁니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 하드디스크 smart 체크하고, 서비스 살아있나 체크하는 정도...
<Seony> 아 씨퓨 온도랑 load랑...
<readytoact> Seony: 역시 고수!
<readytoact> =3=3=3
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 별거 아니에요.  걍 snmpwalk만 날리면 되요
<Seony> snmpd.conf 좀 수정하고..
<pchero_work> 역시 고수..
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/dashboard.png
<Seony> 이거에요
<Seony> 걍 php랑 rrdtool로...
<readytoact> 혹시
<readytoact> 레드헷 사용하시는분 계신가요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 레포 URL만 제공해주실 수 있는 분-
<Seony> 음... 저희는 레드햇은 안써요...
<readytoact> 저장소 URL을 불벽에 등록해야하는데
<readytoact> 레뎃이 없어서 -0-
<readytoact> 주소를 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 저희는 자체 저장소 관리..
<Seony> 오오...
<Seony> 리포 미러링하나보네요
<readytoact> pchero_work: Cent랑 동일한가요?
<Seony> 저희도 서버 일일히 업뎃하려니 속도문제도 있고해서 미러링할까 하다 걍 말긴했는데...
<pchero_work> 네. 모든 패키지는 사내 레포지토리에서만 받아서 써요
<pchero_work> readytoact: Cent 랑 동일? 무슨뜻인지 모르겠어요
<pchero_work> Seony: 버전 문제들때문에
<readytoact> pchero_work: CentOS  리포랑
<readytoact> 동일한지 여쭤본거예요
<pchero_work> 아
<pchero_work> 달라요
<readytoact> 저희도 납품만 해서
<readytoact> 실제로 쓰는게 아니라
<pchero_work> 직접 관리.
<pchero_work> 업뎃해야 할 패키지가 있으면 테스트 서버에서 먼저 점검하고
<pchero_work> 레포지토리에서 업뎃 -> 배포.
<readytoact> redhat.repo
<readytoact> 일단 요것만 있음되나보군요
<PotatoGim> 그래프는 RRD로...
<ndsin1> 후아아암
<Nymph> 퇴근...
<pchero_work> http://news.dice.com/2014/10/09/5-programming-languages-marked-for-death/
<pchero_work> perl, ruby, Visual Basic.net, Adobe flash and Air
<pchero_work> 이제 죽은 언어라고들 하네요..
<Seony> 펄은 좀 그런데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미국에서는 아직도 펄 프로그래머는 밥 굶을 일 없다고 할 정도거든요...
<Seony> 루비는 개인적으로 싫어하지만, 적어도 일본에서만큼은 앞으로도 계속 쓰일 것 같네요
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 하지만..
<pchero_work> 아무도 개발하는 사람이 없다고들... ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 루비요?
<pchero_work> 펄/루비요.
<Seony> 음... github 언어비율 보면 루비는 꽤 되는거 같던데요...
<Seony> 펄은 좀 그렇긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 객체지향하기도 좀 거시기하고...
<pchero_work> 펄은.. 뭔가 마법의 언어 같죠. 흑마법!
<Seony> 파이썬은 앞으로, 향후 적어도 10년간은 안전하겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ MIT 가 밀고 있으니..
<pchero_work> 그리고, 정말 매력적인 언어기도 하구요
<Seony> 구글도 밀고있죠
<Seony> 구글의 3대 주력언어 중 하나잖아요
<jasonjang> 파이썬 아직 미개발 된 분야가....PIC 쪽이 취약해서....좀 기다려 봐야겠죠?
<Seony> 이브온라인 주력 언어이기도 하고...
<pchero_work> 오?! 이브 온라인이 파이썬 기반이었어요?
<Seony> 기반이라고 할 수는 없는데요, 파이썬에 많이 의지해요
<pchero_work> 오오..
<jasonjang> PIC 컴파일 빼고, 나머지 웹이나 Embded 쪽은 무난하던데..
<Seony> 엔하위키 말로는, 파이썬을 마개조 하는 수준으로 뜯어고쳐서 쓴다더라구요...
<Seony> 파이썬의 최대 문제는 멀티쓰레딩이랑 멀티프로세싱 쪽인데, 이쪽 해결되면 앞으로 세계를 정복하지 않을까 싶네요
<PotatoGim> 펄 개발자 여기 있습니다~
<Seony> 하여간 이브온라인도 파이썬이 엄청난 비중을 차지한다고 합니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 오홍
<PotatoGim> C가 메인이긴 한데...
<pchero_work> PotatoGim: 실제 현업에서 사용하세요?
<Seony> 일하시는 회사에서 만든 제품이 펄 기반이라고 하시더라구요
<pchero_work> 아
<PotatoGim> pchero_work: 네, 제품을 펄로 작업하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> hi~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> hi~
<cartes9> 네 어찌지네시나요?
<jasonjang> 하하하 별 일 없습니다. n U ?
<cartes9> 저는 요새 모바일 웹코딩을 좀 연습중입니다.
<jasonjang> 아~ 좋은...
<cartes9> 네에..
<PotatoGim^Home> 안녕하세요~~ 불금이네요~
<autowiz> 냐냐냥
<jasonjang> 잠 좀 잡시다~
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 오즈께서 나 깨운 거 아니니 부담가지지 말고요, 위는 농담했어요.
<autowiz> 좋은 밤 되세요~~~
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> autowiz님은 또 이 시간에 계시네요...
<autowiz> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 안피곤하세요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서니님 혹시 ibm power 머신에 리눅스 설치된 거 만져보신적 있으세요?
<autowiz> 초저녁에 잠들어버려서 1시쯤에 깼습니다 ㅎ
<PotatoGim^Home> Work_Seony: 저 말씀이신가요?ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 아뇨, 실은 ibm 웍스테이션 한 번 써보고 싶어서 중고 사려다 말았어요
<Work_Seony> PotatoGim^Home, 헐 포테토김님도 이 시간에 계시네요
<PotatoGim^Home> ㅎㅎ 방금 펄 모듈에서 버그 리포팅한게 답변이 와서...
<autowiz> open power 시스템에 linux 설치된 서버가 몇대 있는데 메니지먼트 소프트웨어 가 설치가 안된거 같아서
<Work_Seony> autowiz, 제가 아는 분이 ibm에서 메인프레임 프로그래머로 계시는데, 저보고 괜히 돈 쓰지 말라더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 하드웨어 상태 확인이 힘들어요 ㅠㅠ
<Work_Seony> 거기 홈피에도 자세한 정보가 없나봐요?
<autowiz> 찾아보면 나올텐데 , 좀 편하게 갈 수 있는길이 있나해서 서니님께 여쭤봤지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 요즘 ibm 머신들 구경할만한 곳이 별로 없는 것 같더라구요...
<Work_Seony> 저희는 노후장비 교체 다 끝냈거든요... 당분간 장비 살 일은 없을 것 같아요
<autowiz> 보통 어떤 장비들로 구축되어 있나요?
<autowiz> 슈퍼마이크로? hp ? ibm x ?
<Work_Seony> 규모가 작아요.  그럴 수 밖에 없는게, 단과대학들 자체적으로 전산실을 운영하거든요...
<Work_Seony> 제 사수였떤 사람이 레노보 빠였어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work_Seony> 전부 레노보 서버에요
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 운영체제는 우분투를 쓰는데요, 원래는 레드햇 쓸려고 했었다네요
<autowiz> 맥 빠 만 있는게 아니군요 서버에도 빠 가 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 레드햇 서포트 쪽에 이메일을 보냈는데,
<Work_Seony> 답장이 안오더래요
<Work_Seony> 기다리다 열받아서 캐노니컬 연락했더니 바로 답장이 와서,
<Work_Seony> 걍 우분투 쓴대요
<Work_Seony> 리눅스는 뭘 쓰던 어차피 그게 그거다 라고 생각하는 양반이라...
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 뭐 좋은 선택이 됐을지도 모르지요 요즘 우분투가 대세이니
<Work_Seony> 네 그렇긴 한데, 평소 말했던 것 중 하나가 "하나의 운영체제만 선택하는건 좋은게 아니다" 였어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 완전 오픈소스 빠돌이라서, 애플 조낸 싫어하고, 어플리케이션 돈 주고 사서쓰는걸 이해 못해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 오픈소스 좋은거 널리고 널렸는데, 왜 sublime text 따위를 돈주고 사느냐 이거죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 하긴 그렇긴 합니다. 이것저것 여러가지가 있는게 좋지요.
<Work_Seony> 그말 듣고 좀 깨달은게 있어서, 저도 vim에 주력하고 있죠...
<autowiz> 저는 notepad++ 에 푹 빠져 있습니다. ( 아직은 메인이 윈도우즈라 ㅠㅠ )
<Work_Seony> 암튼 각설하고,
<Work_Seony> 서버는 대략 25대 있어요
<Work_Seony> 스토리지 3대,
<Work_Seony> 1G 스위치 4대, 10G 스위치 1대
<Work_Seony> 랙 2개
<autowiz> 하와이 놀러가도 서버실엔 못가보겠지요?
<Work_Seony> 제 권한으로 구경시켜드릴께요
<autowiz> 오오~ 감사감사
<Work_Seony> 사실 사진도 찍어놓긴 했는데, 다 안들어오더라구요
<Work_Seony> 워낙 사무실이 코딱지만해서... ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> autowiz님 정도 경력이면 여기서 취업 쉽게 하실 수 있을텐데 아쉽네요
<Work_Seony> 여기가 철밥통이라서 자리가 별로 안날 줄 알았는데, 많이 나더라구요
<autowiz> 영어만 되면 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work_Seony> ㅎㅎ  한 2년 정도는 현지에서 영어공부하는데 투자해야죠
<autowiz> 그러면 돈이 문제가 되는거군요 ㅠㅠ 정말 4년전에 마음먹고 돈도모으고 있었고 계획도 다 잡혀있었는데
<autowiz> 어쩌다 아직 한국에 쳐박혀있는지 에고
<Work_Seony> 제가 한국에서 IT하시는 분들 볼 때마다 하는 얘기가, 외국 나오시라는 거거든요...
<Work_Seony> 근데 어쩌다 계획이...
<autowiz> 저도 뼈저리게 느끼고 있습니다. 제가 잘하는파트가 있는데 , 사람없다고 일것저것 아주 가지가지 시켜대네요 ..
<autowiz> 질 나쁜 회사들어와서 고생하다보니
<Work_Seony> 그럼 나올 계획 세우셔서 나오시면 되죠...
<autowiz> 정신차려보니 늪에 빠진기분이랄까 하하
<Work_Seony> 아~
<Work_Seony> 그래도 직장이 있어야 비자를 받으실 수 있으니,
<Work_Seony> 지금부터라도 준비해보세요
<autowiz> 네 지금부터라도 준비해야지요 한해한해 또 보내버릴수는 없으니...
<Work_Seony> 저는, 외국 나가야겠다는 마음 먹고 3개월만에 비자 받았어요
<autowiz> 늦었다고 생각한때가 가장 빠른때라는 말도 있긴 하지만서두 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 제가 그간 삼국지를 7번 넘게 읽고서 가장 중요하게 생각하게된 것 하나가,
<Work_Seony> 조조가 했던 말인데요, 마음을 먹으면 그 누구보다도 빨리 실행해야한다 였어요
<autowiz> 친구중에 영어강사가 있는데 , 막 외국사람들이랑 편하게 얘기하는거 보면 부러워 죽겠어요.
<autowiz> 삼국지를 7번이나 읽으시다니 와우
<Work_Seony> 외국에서 사셨던 분이겠죠...
<Work_Seony> 삼국지 7번 읽으면 무서운 사람 된다길래 읽었죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 몇년 살긴 했지요 ㅎㅎ  공항에도 제가 자주 같이가주곤 했으니까요
<autowiz> 아 그저께도 그친구 만나러 대구 갔다왔습니다.
<Work_Seony> 어릴 때 이민 갔거나 거기서 태어난게 아니면 "편하게 얘기하는 것처럼" 보이는 걸 거에요...
<Work_Seony> 20살 넘어서 오면, 아무리 잘해도 에네스 한국말 하듯 영어하는건 불가능할 거에요..
<autowiz> 아무래도 그렇겠지요?
<Work_Seony> 표현이나 그런게, 영어는 아주 미묘한 차이에도 티가 나거든요
<Work_Seony> 일단 표현들도 이해가 안가는 것들도 많고... 그러다보니 유창해지는건 그냥 포기하고,
<Work_Seony> 말 알아듣고 내가 하고싶은 말 하는 정도로 만족해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 사실 말하는 것보다 듣는게 더 어려워요
<autowiz> 세상에 쉬운건 없는거 같아요 , 그래도 죽을각오로 한다고 하는데 , 그래도 힘드네요 ㅠ
<Work_Seony> 근데, 영어는 거기서 준비하지 마세요
<Work_Seony> 별로 도움 안되요
<autowiz> 뭐 단어라도 외워야지요
<Work_Seony> 단어 외우는 건 진짜 시간 낭비구요,
<Work_Seony> 토익 700점 나오는 실력이시면, 걍 원어민 회화 같은 걸로 회화에 익숙해지시는게 낫구요,
<Work_Seony> 토익 700점이 안되면, 차라리 토익을 공부하셔서 문법을 하시는게 더 나아요
<Work_Seony> 하지만 그 무엇보다도 중요한건, 비자를 받는 것...
<Work_Seony> 비자 받고나서 영어공부하셔도 괜찮을 거에요.  저도 그랬거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 정말 뭔가 변화와 노력이 필요합니다. 이대로 있다간 이렇게 늙어죽거나 , 자잘한 일에 묻혀서 죽을거 같아요
<Work_Seony> 저도 100% 다 아는 건 아니지만, 제가 알려드릴 수 있는데까지는 도와드릴테니, 얼른 나오세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 감사합니다 ~~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-11
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 아. 모두 조용하시군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 오늘 한반도를 횡단합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 한반도 무릎 횡단.
<razGon_MINILA> 광주에서 경주까지.
<autowiz> 으잉?
<autowiz> 광주-경주면 거리가 꽤 되는데요 축지법이라도 쓰시나요?
<autowiz> 가시는김에 경주가면 저 는 서울에서 잘 살고 있다고 좀 전해주세요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요.
<razGon_MINILA> 버스타고.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 마눌님이 오시라는 퀘스트를 내서요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 내일 돌아오는데 대리운전하라고...ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아 자가운전 이 아나라 뚜벅이로 가신다고 무릅횡단이라고 하신거군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 운전하는게 아니라 버스 타고 가서 내일 운전하고 오는거요
<autowiz> 경주로 여행이라도 가신건가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 에
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇ?ㅖ
<razGon_MINILA> 다녀오겟습니다.
<autowiz> 수고하십시요~~
<DarkCircle> 드디어 광주 경주를 -ㅅ-a ...
<DarkCircle> 88 고속도로가 거지같은 이유도 그렇지만 ... 이게 참 지도로 보면 별거 아닌거 같은 거리인데 도로가 구불구불해서 시간이 무지 오래걸리더라구요 (이럴라면 고속도로는 왜 만들었 ㅡ,.ㅡ;)
<DarkCircle> 오죽하면 남도 기행 트레인 노선 이름이 S-train...
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang>  hi~
<autowiz> 아이고 어찌 이시간까지 계십니까?
<jasonjang> 에구 멀요~ 1시도 않됐구만요
<autowiz> 야밤에 출석 체크~ ㅇㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> g
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-10-12
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 복제 되고 있으신가요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<TP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨
<TP^Seony> 전기가 나가는 바람에...
<TP^Seony> 전기가 나갔는데,
<TP^Seony> 인터넷이 나간줄도 모르고 있었네요
<TP^Seony> 아 진짜 이사를 가던가 해야하나..
<autowiz> 불날까봐 걱정이에요
<TP^Seony> 집이 오래되서 그래요
<TP^Seony> 하와이에 있는 집들이 보통 50년은 기본이거든요
<autowiz> 그래도 50년에 그정도면 잘지었다고 해야하나요?
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<TP^Seony> 제가 사는 곳은 더 오래됐죠 ㅎㅎ
<TP^Seony> 50년 된거면 생각보다 괜찮아요.
<TP^Seony> 한국이랑 달라서, 30년된 아파트들도 정말 새집 같을 정도에요
<TP^Seony> 제가 사는 곳은 아마 70년에서 80년 정도 됐을 거에요
<autowiz> 한국아파트는 30~40년되면 무너질 지경인데요 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<TP^Seony> 재건축하기 위해서 어느정도 계획된 것일지도 모르죠
<TP^Seony> 한 번 짓고 평생가면 아깝잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 으흐흐흐흐
<autowiz> 가전제품도 기술적으로 몇년후에 고장나게 한다는말도 있더라구요.
<TP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 그렇다는 말은 있어요.  오죽하면 소니타이머라는 단어까지 나왔겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> RP^Seony, 왜 내 일전에 베시쉘 쇼크 관련 페치가 1차 이후 몇 차례 더 나와야 한''는 기사 를 얘기 했었죠? 그 근거자료를 찾는 중 잘 안보였는.... zdnet 기사를 봤더니 현재 밝혀진 취약점이 3곳이 아니라 7곳 정도 된다....장기화를 우려하는 기사는 찾았어요.
<jasonjang> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20141002143544    그리고
<jasonjang> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20141010101554 <--- 이 기사 제목은 페치론 역부족 ....이라네요
<GarlicChicken> OS가 뭔지 개념없는 기자인듯.
<GarlicChicken> 역시 맘만 먹으면 아무나 다 기자를 할 수 있겠군요
<LinDol> 냐??
<LinDol> GarlicChicken, 부뷔
<GarlicChicken> 냐옹
<monos> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-05
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<jun> 우악;;; 버츄얼로 올려둔 윈도우가 맛탱이간거 같아요...ㅜㅜ 백업해둔거 없는데 큰일이네;;
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<jun> 아웃룩이 제일 걱정이네요;;;;
<jun> 창문로고가 뜨고서 살짝 흐릿해지더니 먹통이되버린 현실;;;;; 크..
<jun> 메일이 제일 큰데...
<YESMAN> jason_
<YESMAN> 저 인지 어떻게 알아보셨죠..?
<jason_> 하하하 왜 모르겠우?!
<autowiz_> 음음
<jun> autowiz_ 님... 책 살라고 윈도우 들어가다가 뻑났어요 ㅎㅎㅎ 이 무슨 일인지;;;
<autowiz_> 그냥 우연일 껍니다.
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈는 일단 chkfsk qnjxj
<jun> 결제는 회사 동기 피시로 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 이참에 한번 싹 밀어버릴까도 생각중입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> dkssudgktpdy?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌.. 내 집 한 채 마련하기도 버거운 현실인데 수십 채가 넘는 임대주택을 소유한 미성년자도 다수 있는 것으로 나타났습니다. 네 살배기가 도시형 주택 27채를, 서초구의 16살 임대업자는 오피스텔 374채를 가지고 있었습니다.
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 노오력을 해라 노오력을! 저 네 살박이 아이는 태어나자마자 노오력을 해서 벌써 자기집 27채를 사지 않았느냐! 노오력을 해라!
<jun_> 다시 돌아왔습니다! ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 와우 374 채나   좀 많긴 하네요
<jun_> 374채나?
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<jason_> 오!
<jason_> irc 에서 오랜만에 봅니다. 건빵님
<bluedusk> 네 오랬만입니다.
<bluedusk> ((__)
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 진짜 멍청한 애들은 답이 없는 것 같다. 상 당해서 출근 못하겠다던 직원이 페이스북에 주말에 놀이공원 갔다왔다며 블로그 포스팅을 지금 올림... ㅎㅎ
<jun_>  놀러갔다가 일요일 새벽에 상을 당한경우도 있지 않을까요..?
<jun_> 거짓말로 출근못한다고 한거면...정말 답이 없긴 없는건데..
<PotatoGim> 우왕. 내일 10시 30분에 펄6가 공식 발표된다네요~
<autowiz_> 우왕 저는 별로 관심없구요 . ㅎㅎ 제가 관심있는건 포테토님 일정표 뿐 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 제가 관심있는건
<jun_> 제가 관심있는건 음식, 여자, 게임? ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<YESMAN> 난 언제 벤츠한번 몰아보지
<YESMAN> 이런식의 인생 살다간
<YESMAN> 아반떼도 겨우 몰겠넹
<jun_> 좋은날이 있지 않을까요?
<bluedusk> 전 아직 차도 없는데요
<bluedusk> 집도 없음
<bluedusk> 여자도 없고
<jun_> 저도 차도 없고... 집도 없고...
<YESMAN> 세원님이랑 대화 해서 멘탈케어나 해야겠음
<bluedusk> 여자 친구 있으시잖아요
<bluedusk> 여기서 이러시면
<YESMAN> 차도없고 여친도 없는 거 까진 괜찮은데
<YESMAN> 직장도 없고..
<YESMAN> 마땅히 뭐 해논거 없는 25살이라 이제 곧 26
<bluedusk> 전 꽃다운 19세라서
<bluedusk> 한 20년 전부터 꽃다운 19세였던거 같긴 한데..
<jun_> 제 친구들도 아직 취직못하고 뒹굴뒹굴이 많은데요 뭐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<YESMAN> 지금이라도 2년제 똥통 대학이라도 가서
<YESMAN> 제가 좋아하는 컴터 공부 좀 해서 후진 회사라도 취업하려고 준비 하는 과정인데
<YESMAN> 사실 이게 맞는건지도 모르겠어여
<bluedusk> 지금이라도 영어공부하셔서
<bluedusk> 해외로
<YESMAN> 맘같아선 해외로 가고싶고
<YESMAN> 특별히 겉멋든게 아니라 문화적 차이 땜에
<YESMAN> 간소하게 좋아하는 게 더욱이 많으니 가고싶죠..
<YESMAN> 그래서 서니님 제이스님께 문의도 많이 드렸는데
<YESMAN> 원래도 어려운거지만 요즘은 더더욱이 어려우니
<YESMAN> 저처럼 아무것도 안 한 놈 같은경우 방안을 제시하기가 더욱 힘든 가 보더 라고요
<bluedusk> 일단
<bluedusk> 영어공부 하면
<bluedusk> 그담에 컴터 공부해도 되요
<YESMAN> 사실
<YESMAN> 영어를 초등학교 단어 조금 알고 기본 문법조차 하나도 모르고 완전 제로에 수렴하는 실력인데
<YESMAN> 1년 전 부터인가 조금씩 외우기 시작했었죠
<YESMAN> 일 하면서 해서 많이는 못 외웠지만
<YESMAN> bluedusk 그리고 그 컴퓨터 공부역시.. 프로그래밍을 하려는 거라 완전 나중으로 미루긴 또 그렇더군요
<bluedusk> 그거
<bluedusk> 영어 안되면
<bluedusk> ....어차피 영어 공부 하라는게
<bluedusk> 자료를 찾고 공부하는 목적이라서요
<bluedusk> 프로그래밍 하려면 더더욱
<bluedusk> 영어부터..
<Dry8r3aD> 안녕하세요 :) IRC 오랜만에 왓네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<YESMAN> 드라이팔알삼에이디 님 안녕하세요
<orion203> 학력.. .뭐..
<orion203> 그닥 중요할까 싶지만..
<YESMAN> 마치 아반떼AD를 연상시키는 닉 이군요..
<orion203> 외국에서도 학력은 중요하더군요.. ㅋ
<YESMAN> 사실 여기 계시는 여러 선배님들께 이런 말씀 드리긴 뭐 하나
<YESMAN> 전 고졸출신에 고등학교역시 똥통에 졸업만 간신히 한 수준이고
<YESMAN> 현재도 군대만 현역 다녀온 것 말고는 이것저것 경험한답시고 허숭세월만 보내고 있는 것 또한 사실인 그런 처지라..
<orion203> 뭐 관심있게 뭘 할수 있냐가 문제지요..
<YESMAN> 현재는 전전긍긍 하며 밤에 업소 웨이터라도 하면서 살아가다
<YESMAN> 그 마저도 잘 안풀리고 멘탈이 나가
<YESMAN> 정적만이 흐른 상태네요
<orion203> 으이그... 괜찮다니까요..
<orion203> 아직 시간은 충분하니..
<orion203> 뭘 재미있어하고 뭘 관심가고 시간가는줄 모르게 할줄 아는거 그게 뭔가를 잘 찾아봐요..
<YESMAN> 문제는 제가 군대를 20살때 다녀와서
<YESMAN> 여유 시간이 지금까지 생각보다 많았는데
<YESMAN> 그거 찾아 다닌답시고
<YESMAN> 현재가 되어버린..
<jun_> YESMAN님 일단... 자기를 너무 비하하시는것부터 바꾸심이....
<orion203> 글게요...
<orion203> 내가 지금 25살이면
<jun_> 할수 있을때잖아요
<orion203> 어우...
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<orion203> 그냥 확~ 어우..
<YESMAN> 전에 제이슨님과 서니님이 프리노드쪽으로 알려주셔서
<YESMAN> 그쪽으로 들어오라는 긔띔도 하셨지만
<YESMAN> 제가 밤일을 하다보니 귀차니즘까지 와서 그런가
<YESMAN> 컴터 오류가 생긴 뒤로는 접속을 안 하게 되더군요..
<YESMAN> 근데 이번에 멘탈까지 나가버리니
<YESMAN> 사실상 속물처럼 멘탈케어라도 받으려고 접속한 파렴치한이 되겠네요..
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<YESMAN> 사실 불과 일주일전 까지만 해도 잠시 동대문구 장안동에 지냈었네요
<jun_> 헉;;;
<jun_> 저희집 근처인데 ㅎㅎ
<YESMAN> 뜻이있는 곳에 길이 있나니 라고 하던데
<YESMAN> 제가 올해 날삼재라 그런지.. 이런거 안믿는데
<YESMAN> 무지 안풀립니다..'
<YESMAN> jun_ 님은 어디신지??
<orion203> YESMAN: 뭐하시고 싶은가요?
<orion203> 뭐 잘한다 하는거나 이런거 잼나게 해봤다하거나..
<jun_> 저는 회기역근처에 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<YESMAN> 잘하는 거 당연히 없고 특별하게 흥미 같은 것 또한 잃은지 오래 됬네요
<YESMAN> 그래도 당연 영어공부해서 해외로 나가는 게 1순위 목표고
<YESMAN> 나가서 프로그래머를 하면 좋겠다는 생각이 2순위 입니다.
<jun_> 음..
<YESMAN> 이거 정말 특별한 방안을 묘색하지 않는다면
<YESMAN> 평생 아반떼 겨우 타는 인생 되겠ㄴ요
<jun_> 내일 배움 카드 신청하셨나요?
<YESMAN> 그거 또한 신청했다가
<YESMAN> 말았습죠.
<jun_> 그거 신청하고서 일단 학원 등록하시는게..
<YESMAN> 전에 학원에서 잠깐 컴터공부 한 적 있습니다.
<YESMAN> 무지 즐겁더군요 그 생활이...
<YESMAN> 지금은 이미 똥통 대학2년제라도 신청 해논 상황입니다.
<jun_> 일단 비슷한 또래와 공부하세요~ 앞으로 걱정보단 내가 하고 싶고 내가 잘할 수 있는걸 찾는게 우선이지 않을까 싶네요..
<jun_> 밤일을 하시는건 권장드리진 않겠습니다. 돈은 되겠지만, 그만큼 힘들기도 하고.. 그 핑계로 공부안하게 되니까요
<jun_> 핑계꺼리가 생기는 그 순간부터 나태해지는거 같더라구요
<orion203> 내가 볼때는 대학교 등록은 할 필요가 없어요..
<YESMAN> 저의 약간 다른 점 이라하면,
<orion203> 해외나가실거면 차라리
<orion203> 해외 나가서 대학등록하는게 나아요..
<YESMAN> 밤 일 하면서 다들 나태해지고 도박이나하고 술 여자 좋아하고
<orion203> 해외는 어짜피 들어가기는 쉽습니다. 돈만 들고가면 입학은 ㅇㅋ
<YESMAN> 젊은 나이에 빚이나 생기고 그런 반면
<YESMAN> 저는 밤 생활 하면서
<YESMAN> 이 일이 정말 미치도록 하기싫고 이런 생활.. 빨리 접고싶다는 생각이 많이 들었고 또한
<YESMAN> 담배또한 밤 일 하면서 끊었으며 공부를 작게나마 시작하고 뭔가 하려는 것 역시 그랬네요
<YESMAN> 이게 유일하게 할 수 있는 저의 자랑이거든요
<YESMAN> 해외 역시 집안이 무지 어려워 빚을 내지 않고는 전문대가는 거도 사실 어려운 상황입니다.
<YESMAN> 그래서 제가 벌어가거나 아니면 여태 제가 벌어 모았어야 정상인데
<YESMAN> 빚은 없고 통장잔고 50정도 되는 비참한 상황이네요
<orion203> 음...
<jun_> 부러운거라곤 나이빼곤 없는상황이군요...
<orion203> 대학등록을 할 상황이 아닌거 같네요..
<orion203> 제가 당신이라면, 대학등록 따위는 않알겁니다.
<orion203> 돈먹는 하마에요..
<orion203> 해외를 나가고 싶다면 돈이 무엇보다 중요합니다.
<jun_> 저도 지금 대학가는것보단
<orion203> 영어? 그거 몰라도 살수 있어요...
<jun_> 직업을 잡고 야간대학을 가시는걸 추천드리고 싶습니다.
<orion203> 한인들이 모여사는곳, 한인들이 가는 식당 이런대만 가도 몇년은 삽니다.
<orion203> 밤일이 아니라 다른 일로 돈을 모을 생각을 하시는게 좋아요..
<orion203> 대학을 다니면 다시 돈을 까먹으니까.. 좋은 방법은 아닌듯 하네요..
<YESMAN> 흠
<YESMAN> 해외론 공부하러 나가는 거 아니면
<YESMAN> 유학 말고는 방법이 없지 않나요
<YESMAN> 저 같은 경우 호주 워킹홀리데이도 다녀온 상황입니다.
<orion203> 유학을 갈려면 돈! 이 있어야 가지요.
<orion203> 국내 대학에 입학해서 그거의 신분을 이용해서 유학을 가는것도 가능은 하겠네요..
<orion203> 안전한 방법이긴 한듯 보이네요..
<jun_> 어떤 대학을 생각하시는지는 모르겠지만... 대학은 가셔야할것 같긴한데...
<YESMAN> 서니님이 그랬어요
<YESMAN> 지금은 자기때와는 달라서
<YESMAN> 미국 와서 공부하고 싶어도
<YESMAN> 비자 자체를 잘 안내어주고
<YESMAN> 아무나한테 내어주지 않는다고.
<orion203> 네..
<orion203> 그래서 국내대학교에 입학한 상태라면
<YESMAN> 여기 해외에 계신분이 현재 서니님 말곤 없으시죠??
<orion203> 유학비자를 받기가 다른 사람보다 쉬워요...
<YESMAN> 졸업후는 힘든가요??
<jun_> 새벽시간에 들어오면 해외에 계신분들 많이 들어오실텐데요...
<orion203> 그게 아니고 일반인이 유학비자 받을라면 힘든다고 들었습ㄴ디ㅏ.
<orion203> 졸업후에는 대학댕길때보다 힘듭니다.
<orion203> 국내대학 댕길때가 그나마 유학비자 받기가 쉽습니다.
<YESMAN> 그렇게는 사실
<YESMAN> 갈 수가 없어요... 그렇게 말도 안되게 돈이 충당되는 기적같은 건 본적 없으니까..
<YESMAN>  사실 방법이 좀 웃기지만 몇 가지 특이한 방법이 있긴 합니다
<orion203> 아니면, 일반인으 ㅣ경우 유학을 간다고하면
<YESMAN> 그래서 서니님 제이스님 등 오시면  다 같이 조금 생각을 공유하고 싶어요
<orion203> 가고 싶은 해외 대학에 먼저 입학신청을하고 그곳에서 OK 나오면
<orion203> 등록을 한후에
<orion203> 대학교에 '내가 니네 학교에서 등록하고 댕길건데, 비자가 문제다.. 그러니 니네 학교 댕길거라는 걸 증명해주는 서류좀 팩스로 보내줘봐~'
<HolyKnight> 아하
<orion203> 그래서 그거 팩스받아서 미국대사관가서
<orion203> 내 해외에서 대학교 댕길건데 유합비자 내줘야 쓰것다!!!
<orion203> 이런 절차도 있다고 들었습니다.
<HolyKnight> 직장다니다 유학하는 경우는
<HolyKnight> 물론 대학때보다 힘들겠쥬?
<YESMAN> 흐
<YESMAN> 흠
<orion203> 직장댕기다 유학하는 경우도 대부분 저런절차로 간다고 들었어요..
<orion203> 그런데, 미국대사관에서는
<orion203> '니 나이에 무슨 공부냐? '
<HolyKnight> 아하
<orion203> 이런식의 질문을.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 허
<HolyKnight> 인터뷰때 말빨도
<orion203> '니 나이에 무슨 공부냐? 너 거기서 눌러살라고 그러는거지? 그럼 못가!!!'
<HolyKnight> 갖춰야하나보네
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<orion203> 이러면 뭐.. 대학등록한거 다 취소해야하고... 환불받아야 하고..
<orion203> 뭐 그리되는거죠..
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<YESMAN> 아
<orion203> 그래서
<YESMAN> 대학 등록하고 휴학 한 상태에서 그걸로
<YESMAN> 유학비자를 발급하는 방법을 말씀하시는 거군요
<orion203> 직장댕기다 육학갈때는 돈이 쵝오예요~
<orion203> '니 나이에 무슨 공부냐? 너 기기서 눌러살라고 그러지?' 이러면
<YESMAN> 오리온님도 유학 다녀와보셨나요?
<orion203> '아니여~~ 봐라~ 내 국내에 재산이 이만큼 있다!! 내 돈 놔두고 왜 거기서 눌러사냐? 나는 오직 공부하러만 가는거다. 공부끝나면 귀국할거요~'
<orion203> 이런 뉘양스를 줘야한다는거..
<orion203> 핵심은 '니 눌러살거지?' 라는 것을 최대한 피해야한다는거임요.. ㅋ
<YESMAN> 음..
<jun_> 유학온애랑 결혼을 해버리는건....
<orion203> jun_: Best case.
<jun_> 분위기가 조금 무겁기에 농담좀 던져봤습니다...하하;;;
<YESMAN> 그건 차라리 외적인 게 기본이라도 되면
<YESMAN> 상상 할 수 있는 스토리지만 저는 사실상 불가.
<orion203> 유학온 애랑 결혼하면 쵝오입니다. ㅋㅋ
<orion203> 그나마 일단 그녀 국가에는 별탈 없이 들어갈수는 있으니까요..
<YESMAN> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<jun_> 실제로 그런 사례 많아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 문제는 남자가 많기보단 여자가 많아서 문제죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 유학온 남학생 꼬셔서 결혼해가꾸 이민가버리는...
<orion203> 쵝오죠... ㅋㅋ
<YESMAN> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<orion203> 이런것도 ㅇㅆ어요...
<orion203> 해외에 관광가서 여자 꼬셔서 결혼~
<orion203> 바로 인생 역전...
<orion203> 이 될수도 있는 상황입니다.
<jun_> ......
<orion203> 아니면 돈 한 1억정도만 있으면...
<orion203> 위장결혼으로다가...
<orion203> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 위장결혼까지...
<YESMAN> 근데 보통 미국 2년정도 유학하는 비용이 어느정도 인가요.
<orion203> 어느 대학교를 가느냐가 관건이겠죠?
<YESMAN> 일반적인 비용 ( 보통이라고 이야기 하고 싶군요 )
<orion203> 미국 아이비리그 정도면 뭐... 왠만한 집 기둥뿌리 뽑히는거야...
<orion203> 사립대가느냐 공립대 가느냐에 따라서 또 천차만별이더라구요.. ㅋ
<YESMAN> 그냥 저 같은 성적을 가진 애들이  갈 만한 곳 이요
<orion203> 해외에는 그런거 없어요..
<orion203> 어딜가나 일단 공부는 해야합니다. 영어공부요..
<orion203> 대충대충하면 그게 곧 삶에 연결되는 부분들이 많아서..
<jun_> 근데요... 왜 하필 미국이예요?
<YESMAN> 그냥 미국을 기준으로 잡은 것 뿐이예요
<orion203> 한국사람 많으니까요.. ㅋㅋ
<YESMAN> -0-;;
<jun_> 아시아인데 영어권은 어떠신지...
<orion203> 매일 한국사람 만나면 뭐.. 여기가 외국인지 아닌지도 헷깔리고...
<YESMAN> 휠리핀이요?
<orion203> 비추...
<orion203> 절대 비추...
<jun_> 저는 그냥 뉘양스를 그렇게 느꼈거든요... 그냥 한국만 아니면 된다! 이런 뉘양스랄까요?
<YESMAN> 저요?
<orion203> 유학이란게 무슨 공부만 하는것도 아니고.. 어짜피 생활하고 하는거니까
<jun_> 네
<orion203> 이왕이면 미국이..
<YESMAN> 그건 선입견인 거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<YESMAN>  한국이라서 좋을 이유는 없지만
<YESMAN> 한국만 아니면 안되는 건 아니네요
<YESMAN> 아니
<YESMAN> ㅇㅇ
<jun_> 한국이라서 좋을 이유는 친구와 가족이 있다는거..?
<YESMAN> 별로요
<jun_> 말이 통하니 편하다는거? 두개밖에 없을것 같긴 하네요
<pchero_work> 후와!
<YESMAN> 피체로님 오랜만이네요
<YESMAN> 잘 지내셨나요?? (아라따해) 에요
<pchero_work> 오! :) 안녕하세요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<YESMAN> jun_ 그리고 이제 왜 해외로 나가고 싶으세요??, 한국만 아니면 상관 없다 이런 질문받을 단계는 지나간 거 같네요.
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 휴가서 복귀하니, 모든게 새롭네요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 어제는 마트에서 결제할때, 신용카드 비밀번호도 생각이 안나서 허둥허둥 하기도.. -_-;;;
<jun_> 결제할때 비밀번호가...필요한가요..?
<jun_> KTX탈때만 결제를 했던거 같은데
<pchero_work> 지금 덴마크에서 살고있는데.. 여기서는 매번 결제할 때마다 비밀번호를 입력해야 해요. ㅎㅎ
<YESMAN> 잠시 일 좀 보고 올게요.
<pchero_work> 그런데, 그 비밀번호가 본인이 지정하는 것이 아니라, 은행에서 랜덤으로 지정해주는 숫자라서.. 기억하기가 좀.. -_-;;
<jun_> 아하!!!
<jun_> 덴마크하면... 그 커피맛 사탕..?
<jun_> 맞나?
<pchero_work> 음.. 그건 아마도 벨기에..?
<pchero_work> 헐. 맞는것 같네요. -_-;;
<pchero_work> 덴마크.. -_-;
<jun_> 덴마크! 했더니 전 생각나는게 토트넘에 미드필더 에릭센 이라고 있는데 걔밖에 생각이 안나네요
<pchero_work> 음.. 뱅앤 올릅슨
<pchero_work> 레고! ㅋ
<jun_> 레고?
<jun_> 레고가 덴마크꺼군요,,,,처음알았네요
<YESMAN> 흠
<YESMAN> pchero_work 피체로찡 아직 덴마크 계시나요??
<pchero_work> 네 ㅎ
<samahui_web> 역시... 블랙프라이데이라 미국의 반정도라도 되는줄 알았더니... 그냥 100짜리 50에 파는게 안니라 100짜리를 200짜리 만들고 할인해서 100에 파는 그런 느낌이네요
<samahui_web> 그냥 대기업들 특히 백화점들 살려보자고 세금으로 광고해주고 정부가 나서서 홍보하는 꼴이네요
<samahui_web> 저따위로 탁상공론과 눈가리고 아웅할 시간있으면 내수나 좀 제대로 살려보던가 은행들이나 손봐라!!!
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅇ
<samahui_web> 보니 할인하는것도 별로 없고 그냥 평상시 하던 그정도 할인밖에 안하던데요 어디가 블랙프라이데이인지... 미국 안가본듯 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 그러게유
<SamDaSu> 전 기대도 안했었다죠
<jun_> 우리나라에서 하는것중에 기대해도 되는게 있나요..? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 기대하면 안되는거겠죠 ;;
<samahui_web> 퇴근이나 해야겠습니다
<samahui_web> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요
<HolyKnight> http://i1.ruliweb.daumcdn.net/uf/image/U01/ruliweb/55E4250D3E208B0032
<jun_> 뭔가 정부랑 똑같은 느낌인데요?
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 저도 이만 들어가 보겠습니다.. 저녁은 드시고 일하시구요~ 수고하세요~
<bluedusk> 헐 저런걸 보면서 정부랑 똑같은 느낌을 받다니
<bluedusk> 이런 빨갱이!!
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋ 빨갱이는 들어가보겠습니다~ 블덕님 수고하세요~
<autowiz_> 많은 이야기들이 오갔군요
<autowiz_> 전에 29살자리 동생들이 있었습니다. 내년이면 서른이다고 올해어떻게든 성공을 하겠다고 바쁘고 초조하게 움직이더만 뭐 고만고만 살고 있습니다. 적어도 그해에는 바쁘고 초조하게 움직였어도 평소랑 같아 보였습니다. 저도 그런적이 여러번 있었고 발버둥도 쳐보고 고민도 하고 했었습니다만.
<autowiz_> 그냥 현실에 충실하면서 미래를 바라다보면서 하루하루 열심히 하는게 더 나은거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 그러다보면 수십 , 수백일이 지난후에 어느날 내가 서있는곳이 예전과는 많이 떨어진 곳이라는걸 깨닫게 되실 겁니다.
<bluedusk> 하지만 그 시궁창이 그 시궁창?
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<autowiz_> 30중반인데 희망까지 포기해버리면 정말 살 기 싫어질거 같아서 열심히 아둥바둥 살아가고 있는데
<pchero_work> ;;;;
<autowiz_> 블더님 ㅠㅠ 그건 노력이 부족한거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 어차피 현실은...
<YESMAN> bluedusk
<YESMAN> 블더님
<autowiz_> 현실은 바귑니다.
<YESMAN>  autowiz
<autowiz_> 뭐 운도 있을 수 있고 그렇습니다만.
<YESMAN> 두분 아까 제가 말씀드린 저의 서글픈 인생관에서
<YESMAN> 만약 3년 안에 스스로 유학을 갈 만한 비용을 만들 수 있는 길이 있다면 그렇게 하시겠습니까?
<autowiz_> 반도체 공장 3교대 들어가면 돈쓰기 힘들고
<autowiz_> 연봉 3500~4000 가까이 받습니다. 차곡차곡 모으거나
<autowiz_> 노가다 는 몸이 너무 힘들어서 중도에 포기하는사람이 많은거 같습니다만.
<YESMAN> 그거 말고요
<YESMAN> 그렇게 하실건지 여쭤본거
<YESMAN> 만약 저의 상황인데 3년안에 유학비용을 모을 방법이 있다고 가정후
<autowiz_> 올여름에 죽을뻔하다 살아왔더니 하루하루가 감사해서 , 겁나 열심히 살고 있습니다.
<YESMAN> 그렇게 하는게 더  나을 것이냐
<YESMAN> ㅡ.,ㅡ
<bluedusk> 목적이 모든 수단을 정당화하지는 않습니다.
<bluedusk> 모든일이 계획대로 흘러간다는 보장도 없구요
<YESMAN> 그래서 X 입니까?
<autowiz_> 아 유학이나 이민생각할때 (사람은 보통 긍정적으로 생각하는 경향이 있음으로) 최악 혹은 부정적인 방향으로 객관적으로 판단을 해 볼 필요가 있다고 하더라구요.
<YESMAN> 질문의 방향이 너무 다른 것으로 세는 것 같군요
<YESMAN> 되게 가벼운 질문이에요.
<YESMAN> 가볍게 답 해주시면 됩니다.
<autowiz_> 그렇다 하더라도 가능하면 희망적인 부분을 보면서 열심히 살아가는 법 밖에 없을거 같다고 생각합니다. 그러다 운이 좋으면 , 능력이 좋으면 생각했던것 이상의 것을 얻기도 하고
<autowiz_> 잘 안되면 뭐 그래도 시도는 해봤으니까 포기라도 할 수 있을 거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> yesman 3년안에 유학비용 모을 방법이 있을대 그렇게 하겠냐고 하셨는데,  그거외에는 어떤 선택지가 있는건지 궁금합니다.
<autowiz_> 그걸 알아야 답을 드리는데 도움이 될거 같은데요 ^^
<bluedusk> 유학이 돈으로 해결될 문제는 아닌거 같은데요..
<bluedusk> 유학이 돈으로 해결되는 것은 있는집 자식들 이야기이고...
<autowiz_> 서니님 말씀을 빌리자면 가능한 빨리 모아서 일단 몸이 와야 그때부터 시작이라고 합니다.
<autowiz_> 그게 가장 빠른 방법이고 , 제가 26정도 라면
<pchero_work> autowiz_ 동감입니다.
<autowiz_> 1~2년 돈 모아서 일단 하와이로 뜨겠습니다.
<YESMAN> 그래 그런
<YESMAN> 개인적인 의견
<YESMAN> 여쭌거에요
<YESMAN> 바로 저의 25살 나이에 아무것도 한 거 없는 상황등 빗대어 고려해서 의견을 주시는 걸 바란 거.
<YESMAN> 유학이 답이니 아니니 왜 미국이니
<autowiz_> 저도 5년전에 계획이 다 있었는데 3명이서 돈도 모았었는데 집안이 삐걱거리니 전부 와해되버리고
<YESMAN> 이런거 물으려고 한 게 아님
<autowiz_> 제 친구만 인도네시아에서 현지 처자만나서 작년에 결혼했습니다. ㅋㅋ
<YESMAN> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<autowiz_> 이녀석은 어딜가나 여자를 잘 꼬시는거 같습니다 허헐
<YESMAN> 근데 현 시점에서  제가 똥통2년제라도 가는 거 어떻게들 생각하시나요
<YESMAN> 사실 지금 입학원서는 넣어 놓은 시점이구요
<autowiz_> 유학 발판으로 생각하시면 가능한 돈 적게 드는 방향으로 가시구요
<YESMAN> 서니님께서 직접 해 주신 이야기지만
<YESMAN> 사실 직접적으로 기술이니 뭐니 배워서 이민을 노리는 건 가장 힘들다고 하더군요
<YESMAN> 뛰어난 사람이 잘 안나오는 만큼 그 뛰어난 사람들이 가는 루트인데
<autowiz_> 정말 그 대학 그 과에 내가 배우고 싶은게 있다 하시면 가시구요. 안그럼 2년제는 가지 마시기를 .... 일단 저는 이렇게 조언 드립니다.
<YESMAN> 현실적으로 봤을땐 뜻이 있다면 일단 고생각오하고 건너오라는 건데
<autowiz_> 기술이민이 힘들다는거구요
<YESMAN> 건너가는 것 역시 지금은 비자땜에 가기가 힘들다고 하더군요
<pchero_work> 비자 받는... 방법이 있나요?
<autowiz_> 한국에서의 삶도 나이가 드실수록 30넘으면 취직도 이직도 잘 안되는데 점점 힘들어지실 겁니다. 뭐 그럼에도 다들 욕하면서 할 고는 있습니다만.
<bluedusk> 레파지토리 싱크 받는데
<bluedusk> 우울하네요
<bluedusk> 걸어놓고 퇴근해야 하려나..
<autowiz_> 꽤 오래 걸리지도 그게
<autowiz_> 걸리지요
<pchero_work> 흠..
<YESMAN> 오토위즈 님 역시
<YESMAN> 차라리 나가라 인가요?
<YESMAN> 의견들이 분주하는 가운데 피체로찡 의견 또한 들어보죠.
<bluedusk> 어차피 전
<bluedusk> 컴맹이라 괜츰함
<bluedusk> 어디 갈데도 없고
<bluedusk> 불러주는데도 없고
<pchero_work> 예스맨님.. 나이가 25? 맞나요?
<pchero_work> 오랫만에 접속해서 이전 대화를 제가 모르겠네요.
<pchero_work> 미국 나가고 싶으신것 맞으시죠?
<pchero_work> 흠.
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 일단 퇴근은 물건너 간듯
<bluedusk> 음핫하사핫
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 원래 시집안간다고 하는 딸래미가 젤먼저 시집간다는데
<autowiz_> 블더님이 여기서 1빠따 끊고 외국 가시는건 아니실지 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저
<bluedusk> 외국가서 할수 있는게 없지요
<bluedusk> 외국에선 영어 못하면 노가대도 못뜁니다.
<autowiz_> 농장에서는 받아줄 겁니다.
<autowiz_> ㅠㅠ 농장은 넘 암울하네요
<bluedusk> .....
<bluedusk> autowiz_: 님은 절 너무 미워하시는듯
<bluedusk> 저 갈곳없다고 너무 갈구지 마세요
<bluedusk> 근데 집에서 티비로 예능보다가 우는건.. 왜그럴까요?
<bluedusk> 막 엉엉 우는건 아닌데 그냥 눈물이 한두줄기? 뭐
<bluedusk> 예능보다가 슬프기도 하고..
<bluedusk> 정신병인가..-_-a
<pchero_work> 저도 ...추석때 복면가왕 보고 펑펑.. ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 중2병인가..;
<bluedusk> 전 청춘fc 보면서..
<YESMAN> pchero_work
<YESMAN> 휘체로님 맞앙
<YESMAN> 맞아요
<pchero_work> 음.. 글쎄요. 딱히 답이 없네요.
<pchero_work> 그냥 저라면.. 무조건 나가볼 것 같습니다.
<pchero_work> 이야기를 보니.. 기술 이민을 생각하시는 건 아니신것 같아요.
<pchero_work> 그럼 망설일게 없을 것 같아요.
<ideadownload> 안녕하셍
<ideadownload> 안녕하세요
<jason_> ^^
<ideadownload> 제가 우분투를 사용하다가
<ideadownload> 한글 깨짐 문제 때문에 찾아보고 있지만
<ideadownload> 여전히 해결이 되지 않고있습니다.
<ideadownload> 이러한 질문을 여기에 해도될까요?
<jason_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules
<ideadownload> 네 방금읽었습니다
<ideadownload> 우분투 할글깨짐 문제에 대해서 아시는분 있으신가요?
<lindol> 한글 깨짐이라는 것이..
<lindol> 어디 부분에서 깨지는 것인지 .
<lindol> 아..ㅅ
<lindol> 로그아웃 하셨구나..ㅋ.ㅋ
<lindol> jason_, 안녕하세요 :)
<lindol> 재부팅 하겠습니다. =3
<autowiz_> 초저녁 부터 왜이리졸리나 했더니
<autowiz_> 어제 잠을 잘 못잤네요 ㅠㅠ
<lga> 우분투 한글 깨짐에 대해서 아시는분 계신가요? euc-kr을 기본 로케일로 설정 해두었는데 (뷁,닭,볓,붉 등)이런 한글이 ?로 깨지게 됩니다.
<autowiz_>  안녕하세요 ~ 자세한 상황 설명이 필요 합니다.
<lindol> 음..
<lindol> utf8에서는 잘 표현되나요?
<lga> UTF8에서 인코딩을 시켜서 하면 됩니다. 그런데 서버를 여는 작업이라 클라이언트에서 서버에 연결했을때, 통신 하는 한글이 모두 깨져서 EUC-KR로 로케일을 변경했더니 통신이 깨지지는 않습니다. 이게 파일로만 깨지는것이 아니라 표시될때도 뷁,닭,볓,붉 등만 ?로 표시 되어 출력 됩니다.
<lga> 현재 상황은 자바로 제가 소켓 통신을 만들어서 서로 윈도우 시스템과 리눅스로 열어진 서버와 통신을 하는데 한글이 이상한 문자로 깨져 보여서 구글링 끝에 euc-kr로 바꾸니 모든 문제가 해결되었습니다. 그러나 해결된것같았더니, 모든 프로그램 (서버 , 자바 서버 등... 출력되는 등.. 파일 등..) 에서 뷁 , 봙 , 볓 ,벛등 이 문자들ë
<lindol> 소켓 통신이라고 하시면
<lga> 네
<lindol> Java의 Socket으로
<autowiz_> 아 euc-kr 과 utf-8 차이 나는 글자들 만
<lindol> 하시는 것 말씀이신가요?
<lga> 네
<autowiz_> 문제가 있다고 하시는거지요
<lga> 다른것들도 깨지고요
<lga> ê·¸
<lga> 음, 이게 조금 애매해요
<autowiz_> 다른것들이라면 전부다 깨진다는건가요
<lindol> socket에서
<lga> 그냥 일반한글은 안깨져요
<lindol> 데이터 쓰고 읽을 때
<lga> 근데 2중모음? 이라고 해야하나 는 ?로 표시됩니다
<lga> 네
<lindol> 인코딩은 어떻게 사용하세요?
<lga> 인코딩은 설정을 해두지 않은 상태에요. 이게 제가만든 서버만 그런게 아니라 마인크래프트 서버 등 모든 서버들이
<lga> 한글이 깨지길레 제 프로그램에서 인코딩 설정을 했다고상관이 없을것 같아서 안해둔 상태에요
<lga> 단지 시스템 전반적인 로케일만 euc-kr로 변경해둔 상태입니다
<autowiz_> 지금 듣는입장에서는 서버 자체 (터미널) 인코딩이랑 프로그램 자체 인코딩이랑 어느걸 말씀하시는지 두서가 없거든요
<lga> ê·¸
<lindol> autowiz_님 말씀처럼 터미널의 인코딩, 서버의 인코딩, 통신상의 인코딩 등 모두 확인이 필요할 것 같네요..
<lga> 그런데 제가 서버를 제가 만든 서버만 쓰는것이아니라 이미 배포되고있는 서버들도 사용하는데, 이 서버들은 인코딩 설정하는 부분이 없어서
<lga> 리눅스에서 설정해야겠다고 생각했습니다.
<lga> Locale 을 ko_KR.EUC-KR으로 해두었으며, 파일을 VSFTPD 를 사용해서 파일질라로 접속을 합니다.
<lga> 이 파일질라 인코딩 옵션을 CP949로 해두었습니다. 서버쪽을 ko-KR.EUC-KR로 해두었기 때문입니다. 이 파일 내용에는 안녕하세요 반갑습니다. 저는 벛꽃을 좋아합니다
<lga> 라고 적어져 있는경우에, 모든 프로그램 또는 리눅스에서 파일을 열경우 오류가 납니다. "벛" 부분에서요. 또는 열경우에 반갑습니다. 저는 ?꽃을 좋아합니다
<autowiz_> 파일 내용이 깨지는건가요 파일 이름이 깨지는건가요?
<lga> 라고 출력이 됩니다. 오직 설정한건 Locale을 ko_KR.EUC-KR로 한것밖에없습니다. (시스템 모든 전반적인 로케일을 euc-kr로 변경했습니다.)
<lga> 그 파일 이름은 안깨지고 파일 내용이 깨집니다
<autowiz_> 파일 내용을 터미널에서 보실때랑
<lga> 어어 죄송합니다. 파일 이름도
<lga> 벛, 뷁등만 깨지네요
<autowiz_> 전용 클라이언트 프로그램 ( 마인크래프트 게인 내부 등 )
<lga> 네
<autowiz_> 다를 수 있습니다. 게임에서는 정상적으로 보일 수 도 있을 거 같은데요
<lga> 리눅스에서 서버를 열면 한글이깨집니다. 다른 분들은 모두 리눅스 로케일을 변경하라고 하는데 EUC-KR로 변경하게 되면 위와 같은 상황이 되버립니다.
<autowiz_> 간혹 서버 프로그램이 실행된 쉘의 LANG 설정에 따라서 문제가 생길 수 는 있습니다만.
<lga> 네
<autowiz_> 그 다른분들이 로케일을 변경하라고 하셨다는게, 로케일을 euc-kr 로 변경하라고 하신건가요? ( utf-8 이 아니라?)
<lga> 모두 윈도우가 EUC-KR을 사용하니,
<autowiz_> (서버 프로그램 재시작은 하셨구요?)
<lga> 모두는 아니고, 아는분이 EUC-KR을 사용하니
<lga> 리눅스를 EUC-KR로 로케일을 바꾸라고 되어있더군요
<lindol> 사실 개인적으로는
<lga> 네
<lindol> 이미 구축되어 돌아가는 시스템이 아니라면
<lindol> 새로이 셋업하는 환경에서는 EUC-KR 보다는 UTF-8추천 드립니다.ㅠ.ㅠ
<lga> 음, 제가 이게
<lga> 저만 사용하는것이 아니라, 이용자에게 할당을 해주는데
<lga> 이용자들보고 파일을 일일이 UTF-8로 인코딩해서 넣어라 할 수 가 없어서 그냥 넣어도 한글이 않깨지게끔 하려고 했는데,
<lga> 다른방법은 있을까요?
<lindol> 아...
<lindol> 폴더 변경 체크해서 iconv로 인코딩 변경 자동으로 해주는 간단한 프로그램을 짜면 될 것 같으나..
<lindol> 다른 방법이 있을 것 같습니다. ㅋㅋ.ㅋ
<lga> 아 그렇군요. 도움 감사드립니다!
<lindol> 죄송합니다. ㅠㅠ 도움이 못되어 드린 것 같네요.ㅠㅠ
<lga> 인코딩을 자동 변경 해주는 프로그램을 만들어봐야겠네요! 아니에요! 많은 도움이 되었습니다.
<lga> 감사드립니다
<autowiz_> 파일 내부 데이터 인코딩은 클라이언트 프로그램이랑 서버 프로그램에서 자체적으로 알아서 해야되는 부분이기는 한데
<lga> 네
<autowiz_> 다른 사용자들은 파일을 올리실때 ftp 로 올리시는건가요?
<lga> FileZilla라는 프로그램을 이용하여
<lga> 올립니다
<autowiz_> 그냥 ftp 클라이언트 이니까 ...   파일 내용 인코딩은 ... 서버 재부팅은 한번 해보셨나요?
<lga> 음 네, 재부팅은 해본상태에요.
<lga> 혹시, 서버와 클라이언트가 통신을 할때 Euc-KR로 별도 설정하는법 말고 (시스템 로케일 설정이 아닌) 다른방법으로도 한글이 깨지지 않게 하는법이 있을까요?
<autowiz_> 저는 잠시 화장실좀 ㅠㅠ
<lga> 넵~
<lga> 모두 감사드립니다! 즐거운 하루되십시오!
<autowiz_> 아음...
<ahoops> 좋은밤입니다.
<autowiz_> 네 좋은 밤이 되고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 ^^
<KKK1973> 안녕하세요.
<KKK1973> 사용중이던 우분투 서버가 중국발 해커에게 좀비PC로 이요되고 있는거 같은데 이걸 어찌 해야 좋을지가 고민이에요.
<KKK1973> Work^Seony
<KKK1973> hi
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<KKK1973> 업무중이세요?
<Work^Seony> 네 방금 출근했어요
<Work^Seony> 셔틀버스를 놓치는 바람에, 다음꺼 타고오느라 30분 늦었네요
<KKK1973> 아침부터 고생하셨네요.
<Work^Seony> 커피나 좀 사갈까 했는데 스타벅스에 사람이 너무 많아서 그냥 왔씁니다
<KKK1973> 서버가 느낌이 이상해 살펴보니.... 중국 해커님께서 친히 제 서버를 좀비피시로 활용하고 계시더라구요.
<KKK1973> ubuntu 12.04 이구요. 이 서버를 어찌 처분(?)할지가 고민이에요.
<Work^Seony> 리눅스인데도 뚫렸다는게 신기하네요
<KKK1973> 어디서 뚤렸을지가 궁금해요
<Work^Seony> 그러게요... 제 생각엔, 몇몇 디렉토리만 백업해서 14.04 설치하심이 어떨까 싶어요
<KKK1973> 12.04보다 낫나요?
<Work^Seony> 일단 /etc, /var, /home 정도만 백업하고, 포맷해서 재설치하시면 되지않나 싶습니다...
<Work^Seony> 더 낫다라고 보기는 좀 그런데요, 아무래도 패키지들이 최신버전이라서요..
<Work^Seony> 로그에 해킹된 흔적이 있으면 좋겠지만...
<Work^Seony> 근데, 해킹이 됐다고 알아차리신게 뭘 보고 알게되신 거에요?
<KKK1973> 이리저리 찾다가 root  로그를 해보니 메일 노티가 떴는데
<KKK1973> 메일이 산더미 이고.....주기적인 간격으로 중국측 메일서버에 로긴시도한 흔적이 보이더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 일단 해당 아이피만 막아도 임시방편은 되는거군요
<KKK1973> 반대로
<KKK1973> 제 서버로 해외 서버에 로긴 시도한 흔적이에요^^;;;
<KKK1973> 여기가 다 보이는 장소라 페스트빈 주소를 드리기가 좀 그런데 다른 곳으로 보내드릴까요?
<Work^Seony>  /etc/hosts.deny에 적으면, 들어오는거 나가는거 다 막혀요
<KKK1973> 실은 어디서 들어왔을지가 궁금한데 찾기는 어려울까요? 그걸 알아야 원인을 찾을거 같아서요.
<Work^Seony> 결국, 로그 들여다보는 방법 밖엔 없겠꾼요..
<samahui_web> 좋은 아침 입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<YESMAN> 오
<YESMAN> 안녕하세요
<YESMAN> Work^Seony 세원님 잘 지내셨나요!!
<jason_> hi~              Not 세원. 서원님 (0)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_> 보다는 써니 님이 더 좋을...ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 서니찡 ㅎㅇ
<Work^Seony> HolyKnight, 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 데헷
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-06
<YESMAN> 오 제이슨센파이도  눈 뜨셧군려!
<YESMAN> Work^Seony 서원님 잠깐 시간 괜찮으신가요~??
<Work^Seony> 네.  근데 제가 처음 뵙는 분 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<YESMAN> 아라따해 입니다
<YESMAN> 기억 하실런지요??
<YESMAN> 여전히 왠지 모를 미국에 대한 긍정..아닌 미련 버리지 못하고 있습니다. (여기에 대한 잠깐의 의견이 조금 필요합니다)
<Work^Seony> 아 네 기억합니다
<YESMAN> 음
<YESMAN> 건강하신가요??
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 별일 없죠
<YESMAN> 서글픈 현실에 적응하고자 그냥 이래저래 살고 있는데
<YESMAN> 역시나 미련 버리기 힘들며 1년 한해가 지날때 마다 할 수 있는 건 점점 더 사라지고 있는 것 또한 사실.
<YESMAN> 그 와중에 자꾸 생각나고 미련도 못 버리며
<YESMAN> 허나 방법은 없고.. 참
<Work^Seony> 다들 그렇죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<YESMAN> Work^Seony 그래도 반드시 가고야 말 것이니
<YESMAN> 우습게 넘기시면 안됩니다.
<YESMAN> 전에 가장빠른 방법은 유학을 오는 것 이라고 하셨는데
<YESMAN> 현실은 비자 또한 발급받기 어렵죠
<YESMAN> 만약 3년정도 일을 한 후 유학자금을 마련 해
<YESMAN> 유학을 갈 수 있는 상황을 만든다면 그건 어떻게 생각 하시는지요
<YESMAN> 현재는 되도 않는 엉터리 2년제 대학에 입학 원서를 넣어 논 상태입니다.
<Work^Seony> 괜찮은 생각 같긴한데, 사실 대분의 사람들이 3년은 커녕 1년도 돈 모으기 힘듭니다
<Work^Seony> 그게 생각처럼 잘 안되요
<YESMAN> 그 또한 염두하고 있어요
<YESMAN> 사실 3년정도만 성공적으로 모으면
<YESMAN> 페이가 많은 회사가 아니더라도
<YESMAN> 그 3년의 양은 엄청나죠.. 굳이 다른 걸 해도 될 정도로 기본 여건도 마련 되고.
<YESMAN> Work^Seony 평균적으로 저의 수준이 어느정도인진 기억 하시리라 봅니다
<Work^Seony> 그리고 돈을 모으는 것만 생각하지마시고, 비자를 받는 방법에도 고민해보세요.  돈 있다고 다 비자내주지 않아요.
<YESMAN> 밤에 웨이터 전전긍긍하며 살아가는 걸 전에 말씀 드렸으니까요
<YESMAN> 그 방법 역시 조금씩 생각 하고 있습니다
<YESMAN> 근데 이건 조금 창피한 이야기라 쿼리로 조금 상담하고 싶군요
<Work^Seony> 네
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<autowiz_> 홀리찡~
<autowiz_> 그냥 저렇게 한번 불러보고 싶었습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 오토찡
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<YESMAN> HolyKnight
<YESMAN> 한 아얄시로.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 포테토님 밤새 평온하셨는지요?
<autowiz_> 제가 어제 홈플러스라는곳에 다녀왔습니다. ( 곧 망한다는 소문이 있는 그곳 입니다 )
<autowiz_> 송구하게도 포테토 님을 4개 구매해 왔사옵니다.  제철이라 그런지 싸더라구요 ^__________^
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 새로오시는분이 두분이나 계시네요 . 안녕하세요
<newtype> 안녕하세요^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하십니까
<newtype> 우분투를 어제 처음 깔아서 테스트해보는데 재밌으면서도 어렵네요 ^^;;
<autowiz_> 점점 편해지실껍니다 ㅎㅎ
<newtype> 네 말씀처럼 그렇게 되겠네요^^
<PotatoGim> 헉...ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 대체 어떤 요리를 하시려고...ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 여친님이 가져가셔서 뭘 해드실지는 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 혹시 mockup 쓸만한게 있을까요?
<autowiz_> 전에 누가 알려주신게 있었는데 powermockup 이게 맞았는지 아닌지 모르겠는데 ( 파워모쿠업은 유료 혹은 제한된 프리라서)
<Work^Seony> 요즘 왠만한 목업툴은 다 유료에요
<Work^Seony> 루시드차트 라고하는 웹기반 목업제작툴도 있는데, 그것도 부분유료..
<Work^Seony> 곧 마이너리티 리포트 등장하겠네요.  http://qz.com/513125/hitachi-says-it-can-predict-crimes-before-they-happen/
<Work^Seony> 헐 드레끼님이네
<Work^Seony> 한 1년 만에 접속하시는듯
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 회사 다니느라
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 무쟈게 오랫만이네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그르게여
<autowiz_> 안녕~ 드레이크~
<drake_kr> 컴맹님들 오랜만여
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 우리 ubuntu-kr.org에
<drake_kr> 메일서버 박고 ssl 박았어요
<autowiz_> 드레이크옹이 교육좀 시켜주세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 누구요
<autowiz_> 저요
<drake_kr> 뭘요
<autowiz_> 컴맹이라 컴교육좀 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 안녕하십니까? 저도 교육좀.....
<drake_kr> 제가 작년에 대표였던 이유는
<drake_kr> 우분투커뮤니티에서 제일 우분투 못해서..
<drake_kr> 윈도폰 하나 샀는데
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 저한테도 제의가 오겠는데요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 벌써 드립 한번 쳤음요
<drake_kr> '보호필름 안붙이고 다니세요?' -> '기계값보다 보호필름이 더 비싸요'
<autowiz_> 크헐헐
<autowiz_> 사마휘님 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 점심시간이네요 즐거운 점심식사시간들 되세요
<autowiz_> 사마휘님도 몸에 좋은거 많이많이 드세요~~
<samahui_WS> 몸이 너무 좋아서 적당히 먹으려고요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 밥먹고 오겠습니다 즐점하세요
<jun_> 점심먹고 한숨 졸았더니 온몸이 멍하네요~
<jun_> 정신도 멍하구..
<autowiz_> 그럴때는 싸다구를 때리세요
<jun_> 누구를요..? 제 스스로 때리는건가요..?
<autowiz_> 넵
<autowiz_> 멍할때는 맞으면 정신이 듭니다.
<jun_> 큭;;;; 정신차려야겠네요
<autowiz_> 뭐 몇시간 기달시면 제가 손수 시전해 드릴 수 도 있는데요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 오늘토 칼퇴 하시는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 강남까지 갈라면 조금일찍 나와야겠죠? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 오늘 상무님이 대전내려가셔서 칼같이 퇴근할수 있을껏 같습니다
<autowiz_> 일찍 퇴근도 되나요? 좋은 회사다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 저는 퇴근 시간 되면 사람 많을테니까 5시쯤 나가서 사람 좀 적을때 도착한다음 PC 방에서 살짜기 놀고 있겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 오늘 새벽에 암살 봤는데 나름 재미 있던데요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 헉...피시방까지 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 암살 저도 재미있게는 봤어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 이번주 주말에는 늦은감이 있지만 사도 보러갈려구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 좋겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 형도 고기만 드시지 마시고... 영화관 데이트도....쿨럭~
<bluedusk> 저도 고기좀
<bluedusk> 저도 교육좀
<bluedusk> 혼자 컴맹 코스프레 하지 마시고
<bluedusk> 좀 알려주시에요 autowiz_ 님
<autowiz_> 컴맹 코스프래는 블더님이 잘 하시는 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 컴맹인거구요
<bluedusk> 너무하시네요
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> 실망입니다.
<autowiz_> 저는 대 실망입니다 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 저는 그럼 태대실망입니다.
<autowiz_> 제가 졌습니다.
<bluedusk> 그럼 소괴기 사주세요
<bluedusk> 저 아무한테나 소괴기 사달라고 안합니다.
<autowiz_> 한사람당 1인분씩만 드십시다
<bluedusk> 2만원에 무한리필 소개시켜드릴께요
<autowiz_> 오오 좋은데요 제가 찾아가겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 일단 압구정 로데오역쪽에
<bluedusk> 고메육가라고
<bluedusk> 한우는 아니고
<bluedusk> 2만원에 무제한.. 부위가 두가지인데..
<bluedusk> 뭔지 기억이..;
<bluedusk> 뭐 여튼 가격대비 나쁘지 않아요
<autowiz_> 몇시부터 몇시
<bluedusk> 뭐 점심부터 밤늦게까지 하겠죠?
<bluedusk> 고깃집이니..;
<autowiz_> 몇시까지 하나요 조금 일찍 닫을거 같은 느낌이 드는데요
<bluedusk> 그래도 11시 ~12시까지는 할껄요?
<autowiz_> 블더님 집도 그 근처 이신가요?
<bluedusk> 회사가
<bluedusk> 근처일껄요?
<autowiz_> 껄요 라니요 ..  ㅎㅎ 본인얘기인디..
<jun_> 소고기 무한리필이라니....
<jun_> 햐~ 침고이네요
<autowiz_> 영업시간 11:30 ~ 24:00 이라고 티몬이 알려주네요
<autowiz_> 라스트오더 123:00
<autowiz_> 준님 오늘 저기 가서 저녁 먹을까요?
<jason_>  123:00  ?
<autowiz_> 블더님 9시 쯤에 괜찮으시겠어요? 너무 늦어서 배고프실꺼 같은데 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> jason_: 님 괴기 사주세요
<autowiz_> 라스트오더 23:00
<bluedusk> 저 어차피 오늘 일산 팔려와서
<bluedusk> ...지금 고양이에요
<bluedusk> 고양고양
<autowiz_> 블더님 오늘 돌아오시나요?
<jun_> 우히히히 오늘 저녁은 소고기인가요? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 압구정 로데오면... 집가긴 더 편해지네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_>  bluedusk 좀 더 정확한 QTH ??
<jun_> autowiz님 최소 2시간 하고서 10시쯤에 들어갈텐데... 집에 택시타고 들어가시려구요?
<bluedusk> 뭐 오늘안에 퇴근 시켜주겠죠..
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> jason_: 저도 소괴기 사주세요
<jason_> 원래 고양은 외근 auto wiz_ 다니시던 시절의 *나와바리*인데....
<jason_> 원래 고양은 auto wiz_ 님 외근 다니시던 시절의 *나와바리*인데....
<autowiz_> 그랬었드랬죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 그런곳 없어요
<bluedusk> 컴맹이라 걍 사무실에짱박혀서
<bluedusk> 나가면 사고침
<bluedusk> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<autowiz_> 허~ 저런건 위험함
<autowiz_> 백업 없으면 좃됨
<bluedusk> -_-a
<bluedusk> 모름
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<autowiz_> 방금 급하게 생각해내신거 같은데 저런거 생각한다는 거 자체가 고수임 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> echo "" > /dev/sda 해도 될껄요?
<jason_> 고수가 고수를 알아본다는....
<bluedusk> cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda 해도 될꺼고?
<bluedusk> 안돼려나?
<bluedusk> 누가 테스트좀..;
<autowiz_> 에코는 저도 한번도 생각못해봤네요
<autowiz_> 한번 해볼께요
<autowiz_> 스넵샷떳고
<jun_> 무슨뜻인지 이해 못하는 1인;;;
<bluedusk> 저도 몰라요
<bluedusk> ...
<jun_> 뜻을 모르고.... 실행하시는거예요? 대박~~~
<autowiz_> echo "" > /dev/sda 하면
<autowiz_> 0x0a 가 mbr 첫번째 바이트로 들어가는데
<autowiz_> 부팅이 안되겠지요? 어짜피 vm 이니 한번 해보겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 좀더 길게 넣어야지 깨지려나..;
<bluedusk> for i $(seq 1 1000); do echo $i > /dev/sda ; done
<bluedusk> 아 날라가는게 안밀리니 똑같겠네..
<autowiz_> 피티션 정보는 446 ~ 64 바이트이니까
<jason_> bluedusk:  빨랑 불어봐여, 고양에서도 좀 더 정확히 어디요?
<bluedusk> kt요
<autowiz_> cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda 이건 먹히네요 대박입니다. ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 그렇군요..
<jason_> 오~ 멀쟎은 곳이네. 내 가끔 9층 가요. 그곳 식당 괜챦다던데...
<bluedusk> 별로 가고 싶지 않아요
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<jason_> 입이 고급이시군
<bluedusk> 아뇨 걍 단식투쟁하는거죠
<autowiz_> 예상하긴 했지만 부트로더 안올라오네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> echo "" > /dev/sda 이거 한후에 ...
<bluedusk> 헐
<autowiz_> echo -n "" > /dev/sda 하면 괜찮을거 같기도 하고
<bluedusk> 어차피 앞에 뭔가 쓰이는거니깐 똑같을꺼 같은데요 mbr 깨지는건..
<bluedusk> 아닌가?
<autowiz_> 제가 해보고 오겠습니다.
<autowiz_> echo "" > 할때 깨지는게
<autowiz_> "" == null 인데
<autowiz_> echo 가 기본적으로 마지막에 \n 을 넣기 때문이거든요
<autowiz_> echo -n 은  마지막 \n 이 없는거니까  echo -n "" > /dev/sda 하면
<autowiz_> 아무문자도 안넘어가서 괜찮습니다.
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 그럼
<bluedusk> echo -n "\"" > /dev/sda 이런거 하면 돼죠
<bluedusk> 결론은  리다이렉트는 위험함.;
<autowiz_> 그냥 echo 123 > /dev/sda 하시는게 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> export don_use_this="/dev/sda"
<autowiz_> 아니면 echo "MeRong~ !!!!" > /dev/sda 이런걸로
<bluedusk> echo "" > $dont_use_this
<bluedusk> 이런거 ..
<bluedusk> 아니면 alias ls="dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1024 count=100"
<bluedusk> 이럭너
<bluedusk> 뭔가
<bluedusk> 우울하네요
<autowiz_> 아 이런 악독한사람
<bluedusk> export prompt_command="rm -rf /"
<bluedusk> 이런거 좋네요
<bluedusk>  ....
<autowiz_> 저라면 alias ls='dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 ; ls'     할껍니다.
<autowiz_> 티가 안나게 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그럴꺼면 ls; dd =.. 하는게 더 티가 안나지 않을까요?
<bluedusk> 뭐 하긴 사람이 느끼는 체감으로 둘의 차이를 ..
<autowiz_> 저희는 벌받을꺼에요
<autowiz_> 요즘은 그래서 스크립트 작성할때 가능하면 \rm   \ls    \cp 이런식으로 쓰고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> alias 영향 안받게
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> export prompt_command="find / -inum $RANDOM"
<bluedusk> 이런거 어때요?
<bluedusk> 야금야금
<bluedusk> autowiz_: 님 컴터에 심어놔야겠다
<autowiz_> 저한테 왜이러세요 ㅠㅠ   ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 저거 대문자여야 하나.;
<bluedusk> 오늘 소괴기 먹나요?
<bluedusk> DarkCircle_: 옹
<autowiz_> 몇시까지 올아오실지
<autowiz_> 시간되면 드시구요
<autowiz_> 저희는 9시~9시30분쯤 식당 도착할거 같습니다.
<bluedusk> 네
<autowiz_> 올아 -> 돌아
<bluedusk> 알겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 연락 주세요..
<bluedusk> 아 제가 드려야 하나.;
<autowiz_> 010-4211-2359 입니다.
<bluedusk> ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 저는 뭐 무서울게 없습니다.
<bluedusk> 일던 전 일하고 올께요
<bluedusk> 메일왔네요 네트웍 정보가..
<bluedusk> 하아
<autowiz_> 던전 ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 얼른끝내고 저녁 같이 드실 수 있으시기를
<jason_> auto wiz_:  오늘 번개요?
<autowiz_> 뭐 번개까지 키워 볼까요 ㅋㅋ
<jason_> 아녀, 그냥 물음였어요. 어차피 오늘 선약(제사)가 있어서...
<jun_> 잠시 자리 비운사이에.... 블덕님이 합류할 예정으로 바뀌었군요;;
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 이미 팔려간 몸이라
<jun_> 시간여유있으시면 오세유~~~
<autowiz_> 출발합니다.
<jun_> 저는 최대한 칼퇴해서 시간맞춰 가도록 하겠습니다~
<bluedusk> 9시에 보는거 아니였나요?
<jun_> 아 저희는 7시에 스터디하러 모이는거예요;;;
<bluedusk> 헐.. 전 컴맹이라고 스터디도 안껴주시는군요.. ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 스터디 말고 술자리로 가시면 됩니다
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ ;;
<jun_> 에이~ 안껴주는게 아니죠~
<jun_> 정말 기초적인거를 autowiz님한테 배우는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 오토위즈님이 스터디 해주시는건가요?
<samahui_WS> 오호
<bluedusk> 오오오
<samahui_WS> 안가야지... (가고 싶어도 못가지만)
<bluedusk> 저같은 컴맹은 수준 낮다고 스터디 안껴주시는거군요.. ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 컴맹은 정보처리 자격증과 장시간 컴관리 직업 및 업무를 수행하면 받아지는 자격증이죠?
<bluedusk> 전 정보처리 자격증도 없구요.. 컴관리 직업및 업무 수행과는 연관이 없는..ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 오오
<pchero_work> 강의 하시나요
<DarkCircle_> 저는 오늘 불가능 ~(~_~)~
<samahui_WS> 다들 모이시는게 강의보다는 끝나고 뒤풀이를 가시려는 목적이 있는건 아닌지 심히 의심됩니다 ㅎㅎ;; 농담이고.. 가고 싶어도 못가는 1인은 퇴근할랍니다
<samahui_WS> 가서 애나봐야죠
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내시고 스터디 잘 하세요
<samahui_WS> 내일 뵈어요~~~
<jun_> 들어가세요~
<jun_> 소고기 안창살에 등심이 무한리필이더군요;;
<jun_> 맛있겠다~
<jun_> 벌써 침이 고이기 시작하네요;;
<jun_> 저는 이만 물러나겠습니다~ 블덕님 9시에 압구정에서 뵈요~
<pchero_work> 졸립군요..
<pchero_work> 커피를 마셔도 좀 졸립니다. -_-;;; 흐음..
<PotatoGim> 누적된 피로가 꽤 크신 것 같습니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 저도 몸살까지 겹쳐서 죽을 맛이네요...
<PotatoGim> 음.. 송중국씨는 이혼한다네요..
<pchero_work> 누군지.. 모름.. -_-;;;
<PotatoGim> 헉... 축구선수입니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아..
<PotatoGim> 송종국..ㅡㅡ;
<PotatoGim> 오타가...ㅜㅜ
<pchero_work> 아... ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 회사 복귀~
<autowiz_> 야근 냠냠냠
<Demonion> ㄸㄸ
<Tella> 요번에 발표한 서피스 북이 난리네요
<PotatoGim> 무지막지한 가격과 함께....
<autowiz_> 서피스북 와우 배터리 12시간이면 장난 아니네요
<autowiz_> 이클립스로 jsp 나 java 개발시에 break point 를 통한 실시간 디버깅이 가능하나요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 사양 보니까 무지막지한 가격은 아닌거 같네요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-07
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 오토찡 서니찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz_> 홀기님 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 여기 헤비메탈 듣는 분이 계실지 모르겠는데, 헬로윈 다크라이드는 진짜 몇 번을 들어도 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 잠결에 찾으니 할로윈 다크 나이트 만  주루룩 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 다크나이트가 아니라 다크라이드 에요
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 할로윈이 아니라 헬로윈 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> Helloween "The Dark Ride"
<autowiz_> 지금은 찾았습니다. helloween 은 사전에 찾아보니 밴드 이름이라고 나오네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 메탈 안들으시는 분이 듣기에는 좀 힘들 수 있어요
<Work^Seony> 보통 메탈 안듣는 분들한테는 그나마 가장 쉽게 권해드릴 수 있는게, 메탈발라드 거든요
<autowiz_> 저 헤드뱅잉 좀 했었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 중학교때 크라잉넛 지방공연왔을때 소극장 같은데서 보고 그랬었는데 저희 누나가 어쩌다 알게되서 온 가족이
<autowiz_> 제가 무슨 사이비 종교 모임에 가는거처럼 걱정을 하시더라구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그러면 메탈에 대한 거부감은 없으시겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 다크라이드 정말 명곡입니다.  들어보세요
<Work^Seony> 3:17-3:40 이랑 6:36-7:01 에서 나오는 기타 플레이가 사람 미치게 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 가사가 조금씩 해석해 가며 여러번 듣고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ     하루 종일 들을듯 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 맘에 드시나봐요
<autowiz_> 빠른비트에 반주가 좋네요. 가사도 뭔가 멋질거 같아서 가사전부 읽고 나면 완전 빠질지도 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 요즘 나이 먹으면서 시끄러운 메탈은 못듣겠고, 멜로디가 아름다운 메탈을 찾게되더라구요...
<autowiz_> 피터팬님 오늘 생일 이라는군요. IRC 들어오시면 격렬히 환호를 해드려야겠습니다. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 다크라이드 적당히 들으셨으면, 또 다른 헬로윈의 노래인 드림바운드도 추천해드립니다  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W1pyWPGaQE
<Work^Seony> 4분대에 나오는 기타 멜로디가 환상이에요
<Work^Seony> 3분대군요
<autowiz_> http://search.naver.com/search.naver?sm=tab_hty.top&where=nexearch&ie=utf8&query=%EC%BA%98%EB%A6%B0%EB%8D%94
<autowiz_> 여기 네이버 달력에 보면 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 달력 - 양음력 변환 - 날짜계산 - 전역일 계산 - 만나이 계산       이라는 메뉴가 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> ㄷㄷㄷ 전역일 계산 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 만 나이 계산이야 뭐 굳이 계산기가 있을 필요가..
<autowiz_> 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오늘, 플레이스테이션 겜역사에 한 획을 그은 언차티드 라는 게임이 리마스터되서 나오는 날입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 외국의 한 웹진은 언차티드 라는 게임에 대해서 이렇게 평가를 했어요
<Work^Seony> "언차티드를 아직 해보지 않았다면, 플스를 훔쳐서라도 반드시 해봐라"
<autowiz_> http://www.itworld.co.kr/news/95867
<autowiz_> 게임 산업 노린 '윈티' 해킹 그룹 발견...카스퍼스키랩
<autowiz_> 이라는데 기사 내용에 대한 설명이 너무 빈약하네요
<Work^Seony> 어쩌면, 카스퍼스키가 공개한 내용 자체가 부실할 지도 모르죠
<autowiz_> “맥 사용자, PC 사용자와 동일하게 사이버 위협에 노출” 카스퍼스키랩 발표
<autowiz_> http://www.itworld.co.kr/news/91925
<autowiz_> 요런것도 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사실 맥의 최대 문제는, 사파리에 보안구멍이 너무 많다라는 점이죠...
<autowiz_> 어찌보면 안드로이드가 개체수가 많아서 문제인데 , 탈탈탈 털리면서 잘 모르니까 넘어가고 있는건지
<autowiz_> 그나마 별로 안 털리고 있는건지 조차도 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 80~90년대 대학교 서버들 처럼 뚫린지도 모르고 계속 지내고 있는건 아닌지 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안드로이드는 요즘 완전 쓰면 안될법한 물건으로까지 떨어졌던데요
<Work^Seony> 동영상 재생만 해도 감염이 되버리는 실정이니..
<autowiz_> 플래이 스토어 뿐만이 아니라 브라우저나 문자 등을 통한 공격이 성행해버리니까
<autowiz_> 빨리 막던가 아님 정말 플랫폼을 드랍하던가 해야하는게 아닌가 싶을 정도 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 좀 많이 심하더라구요
<autowiz_> jun 님은 출장 내려가는 중이라 못들어오는거 같고
<autowiz_> 피터님 ~~
<autowiz_> 뭐 생각해보면 윈도우즈+IE 조합도 링크 페이지 방문만해도 혹은 클릭만 해도 바보 되는 플렛폼인데 아직 살아남아있긴 하지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 피시용으로 나온다구유?
<HolyKnight> 언차티드
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 안나오죠
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 앞으로도 나올 가능성은 없어요
<Work^Seony> 플4 판으로 리마스터링 된다는 얘기였어요
<HolyKnight> 허
<HolyKnight> 아하
<markers> 안녕하세요!
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<commania> 안드로이드 플랫폼을 드랍한다는 소리가 가벼이 나올 말은 아니죠
<commania> 그러니까 힘내라 윈폰
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> 점심 맛있게 드세요
<autowiz_> 헐... 메일 서버에서 메일 파일들 매일 백업(2GB ) 하고 개수로 카운트 해서 최근 10개빼고는 지우게 스크립트 짜놨는데
<autowiz_> 가끔 씩 안돌아간다고 해서 보니까 , 백업&압축 하다가 , 혹은 , 크론 돌때 말고 그냥 팡상시에 하드가 풀차버리면
<autowiz_> 삭제 루틴이 안돌아가서 그런거 같네요 .
<autowiz_> 하드 풀 찰때 && 백업파일이 3개 이상 존재 할때  만 기존 백업 파일 2개를 지우고 , 이후에 백업 진행 하도록 스크립트를 수정하면 좀더 장애가 덜날꺼 같은데 뭐 이건 스크립트가 너무 복잡해지네요
<autowiz_> 생각해보니 뭔가 안맞네요 . 디스크 풀이 차서 tar 가 실패해도 , 스크립트 나머지줄은 정상적으로 진행이 되게 해놓은거 같은데
<autowiz_> 풀차면 안 돌 수 도 있군요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 서니님은 열겜 하시는 중이실려나 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 히어로님 큰일 났습니다.
<jason_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> ???
<autowiz_> 졸립니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 이일을 어쩌면 좋습니까 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 커피커피!!!!
<DarkCircle_> 핫식핫식!!!!
<autowiz_> 쿠폰쿠폰 (기프티콘 포함 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ)
<DarkCircle_> 레드불레드불!!!!
<DarkCircle_> 몬스터몬스터!!!
<pchero_work> 바악카스~
<DarkCircle_> (눈깔 뒤집음 OㅅO)
<pchero_work> 붕붕드링크!
<DarkCircle_> 순도 99.999%의 카페인 섭취 프로젝트
<DarkCircle_> 눈이 번쩍! <|>ㅅ<|>
<pchero_work> http://www.itworld.co.kr/print/95865
<pchero_work> 기사가 재밌네요
<pchero_work> 그런데, 저기에 나오는 프로그램 중, 10%밖에 들어본적이 없다는 건 함정.. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 커피 먹었더니만 입이 텁텁한게 갈증만 나네요 ㅠㅠ   역시 평소에 안하던짓 하면 안되나 봅니다.\
<DarkCircle_> 물 많이 드세요
<DarkCircle_> 원래 커피가 그런 음료.
<pchero_work> 어린이집 CCTV가 의무화가 되었네요. http://www.cctvnews.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=33675
<DarkCircle_> 그리고 수십분 내지 한두시간 이내로 화장실 들락날락합니다.
<DarkCircle_> + 졸음.
<HolyKnight> 강남 엄마들 사이에서 부는 영화 '사도' 바람. 곽씨는 “영화에서 아버지 영조의 뜻을 어기고 공부를 게을리 한 사도세자가 왕이 되지 못한 채 결국 뒤주에 갇혀 죽는 걸 보면서 아이들이 느끼는 게 분명 있을 것”이라며 “요즘 사춘기라 그런지 부쩍 말을 안 듣는데, 이
<HolyKnight> 영화가 스스로 ‘사도세자처럼 되면 안 되겠다’고 생각하는 계기가 됐ì
<pchero_work> 헐..
<pchero_work> autowiz, 혹시 믹스 커피 드셨나요?
<DarkCircle_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 어제는 믹스 , 오늘은 카누(블랙)
<autowiz_> 내일은 그냥 과일 쥬스나 먹어야겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 아 내일을 세미나 때문에 출장이
<autowiz_> 강남아줌마들은 참 생각을 엽기적으로 하는거 같습니다.
<pchero_work> ;;;;
<pchero_work> 그런 사람들이 우리나라 주류가 아니라서 다행..
<autowiz_> 주류 츄릅...
<bluedusk> -_-?
<autowiz_> 소주 좋아요 , 양주 좋아요, 칵테일 좋아요 ~
<pchero_work> 맥주는 빠뜨리셨군요.
<autowiz_> 빅웨이브 이거 대구 어떤 바에서 처음 먹어봤는데
<autowiz_> 되게 상퀘한게 맛있는데
<autowiz_> 구하기가 힘드네요 ... ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 구로 롯데마트에 입점 되었다는 소식이 있네요 . 사러 갈까나 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저도 사주세요
<autowiz_> 몇병이나 원하시나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 좀 스압인데
<autowiz_> 재미있내요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> http://m.todayhumor.co.kr/view.php?table=bestofbest&no=220232#.VhPUcSfY4vc.facebook
<pchero_work> 헉..
<pchero_work> 게시물이 없데요..
<autowiz_> 파일이 좀 큰데요 ( mhtml 로 만들었더니 9mb 라는 )
<autowiz_> 간만에 dcc 놀이 한번 해볼까요? 잘 갈려나 모르겠네요
<pchero_work> dccdcc?
<pchero_work> dcc? 뭔가요?
<autowiz_> irc 클라이언트끼리 파일 전송하는건데
<autowiz_> 그냥 다들 보실 수 있게
<autowiz_> 어닌가 올려야 겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 안걸릴만한곳 드롭박스? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 어지간 해서 저런글 잘 안짤리는데 왜 지웠을가요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6q9dp9jqan5jtk6/%EC%98%A4%EB%8A%98%EC%9D%98%EC%9C%A0%EB%A8%B8%20-%20%EB%AF%B8%EC%B9%9C%20%ED%9A%8C%EC%82%AC%20%EA%B0%9C%EB%B0%95%EC%82%B4%20%EB%82%B8%20%ED%9B%84%EA%B8%B0%5B%EC%8A%A4%EC%95%95%2C%20%EA%B0%95%ED%83%84%EC%82%B0%EC%A3%BC%EC%9D%98%5D.mhtml?dl=0
<pchero_work> 아!
<autowiz_> 미친 회사 개박살 낸 후기[스압, 강탄산주의]
<pchero_work> 이거군요! ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 오늘 아침 페북에서 봤습니다.
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 네 저도 페북 보다가 보고 올렸습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 일하고있는데 친구한테 카톡이 오더라구요.
<autowiz_> 이거 너 아니냐고.
<autowiz_> 맞다고 했는데
<autowiz_> 각종 페이스북페이지, 트위터, 커뮤니티에 퍼졌고
<autowiz_> 오늘은 매장에 기자분까지 왔다가셨습니다.
<autowiz_> 저도 저지만 글에 있던 피해자 친구와
<autowiz_> 자꾸 회사 이름을 알려달라, 이 회사 아니냐 하는 분들때문에
<autowiz_> 저 외에 다른분들이 피해를 입을것같아 글을 지웠습니다.
<autowiz_> 양해부탁드리고 더 이상 글이 퍼지는것을 원치 않으니
<autowiz_> 퍼가신분들은 삭제 부탁드립니다.
<autowiz_> 라고 합니다. 저도 삭제 해야할거 같은데 ,, 궁금하긴 하네요 과연 어디인지.
<pchero_work> 어?
<autowiz_> 피해고 자시고 회사 망했으면 좋겠는데
<autowiz_> 뭐 이제와서 삭제고 뭐고 하는지 이해는 안가네요
<autowiz_> 아싸리 기자랑 인터뷰라도 하고 싶구만
<pchero_work> 흠. 자꾸 다른 회사 이름이 거론되서 그런게 아닐까요...
<autowiz_> 싶구만 -> 저랑면 하고 싶겠네요.
<autowiz_> 저녁시간입니다.
<autowiz_> 맛저녁들 하세요
<autowiz_> 위에글 드롭박스에 지웠습니다.
<HolyKnight> autowiz_:
<HolyKnight> ㅈㅅ
<HolyKnight> 호출 실수네유
<HolyKnight> ahoops:
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇ
<autowiz_> 헙... 보고싶으시면 보고싶으시다고 말씀을 하시지 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> xx
<autowiz_> xx 엑스엑스는 보기싫으시다는 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 오늘도 힘든 하눌네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 하루네요 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 홀리찡이 저 힘들게 했음 . 미움.
<autowiz_> 삐졌움.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 오타예유
<autowiz_> 네 이해합니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<autowiz_> 왜 우시나요 ㅠㅠ   저도 슬프잖아요~
<bluedusk> 헐 저 못봤는데
<bluedusk> 지우시다니
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요 구글신은 캐쉬로 남겨주시니
<autowiz_> 살짝 열겠스니다. 보시고 말씀주시어요
<bluedusk> 아니에요
<bluedusk> 구글신에게 캐쉬를 강림해달라고
<HolyKnight> http://baseballpark.khan.co.kr/bbs/board_khan.php?bo_table=bullpen3&wr_id=548836
<autowiz_> 뭐 그냥 병신이라고 해주고 싶습니다. ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아니
<bluedusk> 바람직한 사람들에게 병신이라니 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 밥먹고 당구치고 게임하고 다 좋은데 그럴거면
<autowiz_> 친목모임을 해야지요 취업스터디라면 적어도 장래에 대해 고민도하고 그래야 하는거 아닌가 해서요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오늘도 늦게 까지 계시는군요 ... 참 생각해보면 다들 이시간까지 힘드시겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> .....
<autowiz_> 파전 부추전 고기전
<autowiz_> 구로 디지털단지에 육전 맛있는집이 있습니다. 춘자살롱이라고 ^^
<Jungrue> .
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 퇴근하셨쿤요?ㅅ?/
<autowiz_> 저 말씀이신가요 ㅡ_ㅡ ;;;
<DarkCircle> 넹 /-ㅠ-/
<autowiz_> 사무실인뎁쇼 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 흐익 ...
<DarkCircle> 퇴근은 언제 ㄱ- ;;;
<autowiz_> 퇴근까지는 대략 6시간 남았습니다.
<DarkCircle> ㄱ- ;
<DarkCircle> 야간 특공대(?) 시군요 ㄱ-;
<autowiz_> 할일이 너무 많습니다. 영어공부도 해야하고
<autowiz_> 프로그램도 짜아하고 게임? 도 해야하고   ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 엌
<DarkCircle> 게임이 빠지면 인생이 재미가 없 /_\
<jun> 늦은밤에 놀러왔습니다~
<Jungrue> 안녕하세요
<jun> Jungrue님 안녕하세요~ 처음뵙겠습니다
<jun> 혹시 ubuntu에도 윈도우에서 쓰는 xmanager같은 프로그램이 있나요?
<jun> 정녕... xmanager를 우분투에 깔아야하는가;;;;
<autowiz_> 냠냠
<autowiz_> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> xmanager가 그냥 일반적인 vnc랑 다른가요? 하도 오래 전에 써봐서 기억이 안나네요
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<Work^Seony> X 서버에 접속하는 클라이언트라는 건 알지만, 뭐 결국 프로그램을 원격으로 실행한다는 점에서야 요즘 나오는 vnc랑 별반 다를게 없는거 같아서요
<DarkCircle> vnc는 화면 전체를 볼 수 있지만 X 통신을 할 때는 클라이언트 창만 보입니다.
<DarkCircle> 맥에서도 QuartzX로 X 클라이언트 쓸 수 있고요
<Work^Seony> 아... 전체 화면이 아닌 창만... 네트워크 상으로 빠른 속도라는 장점이 있겠네요
<Work^Seony> 그럼, ssh -X 하는 거랑 같지않아요?
<DarkCircle> 결국 그거죠.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 옛날에는 xmanager 같은 프로그램들이 여럿 있었는데 다 없어졌죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈 Xmanager 는 윈도우즈용 X 서버이지요 리눅스 GUI 는 기본적으로 켜는
<DarkCircle> vnc는 열라 잘 뚫리거든요. -_-
<DarkCircle> 예전에 한번은 vnc 소켓 열었다가 집 컴터 걸레될뻔했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요...  보안에 취약하다는 얘기는 여럿 들었는데, 실제로 잘 뚫리는지는 몰랐어요
<DarkCircle> vnc도 보안 소켓 연결 방법이 있는데
<DarkCircle> 이건 돈주고 사야되고 ...
<DarkCircle> 구닥다리 vnc를 쓰느니 TeamViewer를 추천합니다.
<DarkCircle> 경험상 vnc는 "거의 절대적으로" 안전하지가 않기 때문에...
<Work^Seony> 팀뷰어는... 기억은 잘 안나는데, 포트를 랜덤하게 사용했떤 것 같네요
<autowiz_> 한 3일째 콘솔(모니터 직접) 에서
<autowiz_> 한글 입력 해볼려고 하는데 잘 안되네요
<autowiz_> 한글 보는건 fbterm 설치해서 실행하면 하면 (특히 D2Coding 폰트가 좋더라구요) 잘되는데
<autowiz_> 입력이 uim 사용하라는데 겁나 안되요 .
<DarkCircle> nabi는 되나요?
<DarkCircle> uim은 아마 잘 안될건데
<Work^Seony> 아주 옛날에, 중국 콘솔 소스코드 뜯어고쳐서 한글 콘솔로 만든게 작동이 잘 되긴 했었는데 요즘은 안된다는 얘길 들었어요
<autowiz_> cli 에서 nabi 가 되나요?
<Work^Seony> 안되죠
<Work^Seony> 근데 그 옛날 한글콘솔이 fb가 없던 시절에 나온거라...
<DarkCircle> uim 예전에 한번 쓸려고 했다가 구질구질하게 돌아갔던 경험이 있어서 -- ;
<autowiz_> 일본어라도 되는 howto 가 있으면 따라해볼려고 해도 잘 찾아지지도 않고 , 그냥 포기하기는 또 싫고 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 옛날 도스처럼 hbios.com 되는거 있으면 좋겠 *-_-*
<autowiz_> 벼루라고 그나마 최근에 나온거 같은데 잘 되면 글 올리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그러면 굳이 부팅할때 프렘버퍼 따로 안해도 알아서 화면에서 나올테니까요.
<DarkCircle> hbios.com의 존재를 알기 전에는 도깨비 카드를 썼었는데 -ㅛ-
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> hbios가 그래도 작동은 잘됐어요
<Work^Seony> 보기에도 괜찮았고
<DarkCircle> 검색해보면 ...
<DarkCircle> http://megalock.co.kr/sub4.html
<autowiz_> 메모리를 너무 먹어서 문제지요
<DarkCircle> 이런상황 ... ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 이런 페이지가 아직 남아있군요 ㅋㅋㅋ 그시절에 인터넷도 거의 없었을텐데
<autowiz_> 1990.5 엔터컴퓨터 창립 ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> ssh -X 상태에서 glxgears 돌려버리니까 CPU 사용률이 올라가는건 아닌데 gui 반응이 엉망이 되버리는군요. 느리게 동작을 하긴 합니다만.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그점은 이해가 되네요
<autowiz_> 서니님 외국사람들은 etc를 뭐라고 읽나요? et cetera 라고 하나요 아니면 "이티씨" 라고 하나요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엣 쎄테라 라고 발음해요
<Work^Seony> 보통 엣쎄테라 라고 풀발음 해주는데, 줄여서 발음하는 애들은 "엣씨" 정도?
<Work^Seony> 근데, 잘 못알아먹는 애들이 많으니까 풀로 발음하죠...
<autowiz_> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ    갑자기 궁금해져서리
<Work^Seony> 발음은 크게 걱정 안하셔도 되요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번달에만 재밌는 대작 게임들이 4개나 출시하는 바람에, 안하던 돈 걱정 하게 생겼네요...
<autowiz_> 아이고
<autowiz_> 저는 오늘 낮에 한참 빅웨이브 파는곳 찾다가 ㅎㅎㅎ 찾았습니다.
<autowiz_> 국내 수입원 페북에 보니까 , 롯데마트 6개지점 정도에 납품하고 있다고 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 최근 어지간한 게임은 롯데마트에서 파는거 같더라고요
<Work^Seony> 6개 지점이면 많진 않군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> DarkCircle, 빅웨이브 = 하와이 맥주 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 맥주 _-_
<Work^Seony> 약간 꽃 향기 납니다
<DarkCircle> 와인은 홈플러스가 종류가 좀 많고
<DarkCircle> 롯데마트가 병맥주 종류가 많은데 좀 작은 병으로 싸게 팔고..
<DarkCircle> 예전에 폭탄세일하길래 세병인가 샀던 기억이 있는데
<Work^Seony> 홈플러스가 요즘 망할지도 모른다는 그 문제의 마트 맞죠?
<DarkCircle> 한병밖에 맛을 못봤던...
<DarkCircle> 근데 안망해요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 매출이 얼만데 ...
<DarkCircle> 망했으면 진작 망했죠
<Work^Seony> 매출 생각하면 그렇지만, 내부적으로는 걸레 되지 않았나요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 유통업계의 하이닉스 같은놈이 될겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 장담하는데 누군가가 살거고 ... 방치하고 떠돌다가 CI를 뒤집어 엎을 날이 오겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 까르푸랑 비슷한 전철을 밟을듯
<Work^Seony> 사실 울나라 대기업들 대부분의 문제가,
<Work^Seony> 외국인 소유지분이 너무 많아요
<Work^Seony> 대형 은행들도 마찬가지고
<autowiz_> 홈플러스도 거의 외국회사라고 하던데
<Work^Seony> 네
<autowiz_> 그런데도 또 다른데 팔려갈거 같더군요
<Work^Seony> 홈플러스는 태생이 영국 테스코에서 온거 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 애초에 삼성이 테스코에서 들여온 걸로 알고있어요
<autowiz_> 그랬던거 같습니다. 처음엔 순수 한국 껀줄 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 홈플러스는 다른데 팔려가는게 문제가 아니에요
<Work^Seony> 이미, 그동안 지속되어온 사모펀드 때문에 내부적으로는 이미 만신창이가 되어있었다는 거죠
<DarkCircle> 토종자본으로 만든 대형 유통업체가 하나로마트 ... 정도 될듯.
<DarkCircle> 까르푸 망해서 까르푸를 먹은게 홈플러스.
<DarkCircle>  (...)
<autowiz_> 저도 하나 먹고 싶네요
<DarkCircle> 솔직히 국내에 프랑스쪽 업계중에 시장조사 제대로 해서 살아남은 업계가 있을랑가 궁금 ...
<DarkCircle> 아 이 새벽에 먹고 싶은게 머릿속에 계속 쌓여서 죽갔네요 -ㅛ-
<Work^Seony> 홈플러스 관련글은, 이거 추천해드립니다 http://www.ohmynews.com/NWS_Web/View/at_pg.aspx?CNTN_CD=A0002144202
<Work^Seony> 홈플러스를 이용하는게 "전국민 호갱" 됐다네요
<DarkCircle> Home Plus라는 브랜드를 버리면 해결되는 일인데 안버리고 계속 쓰니까 상표권 로열티가 계속 빠져나가는건 당연 ...
<DarkCircle> 오마이는 아얘 대놓고 선동질 부추기는군요 .
<DarkCircle> MBK가 멍청한건 인정하는데 오마이도 멍청한건 똑같...
<autowiz_> 될데로 되라지 모드 입니다 저는 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어차피 저도 홈플러스 망해도 상관 없는게
<DarkCircle> 차타고 30분거리에 웬만한 마트 다 있음.
<DarkCircle> 심지어 코스트코까지요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 제래시장 전용 쿠폰 같은것도 많이 나오더군요
<autowiz_> (어머니 가게가 시장안에 있어서뤼 ㅎㅎ)
<DarkCircle> 다음에 이 동네 근처에 무슨 마트를 또 박을지 걱정됨 -_-;
<autowiz_> 오즈마트 어떻습니까  후후훗 ...  물론 저를 판다는말은 아닙니다. 아하핫
<DarkCircle> 크크크
<DarkCircle> 예전에 그 슈퍼마켓 대형화한다고 시장에 큼지막한 슈퍼마켓 하나둘씩 생겨날 때가 있었죠.
<DarkCircle> 그런 슈퍼마켓이 이 동네에 세갠가 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 말이 마켓이지 마트나 다름 없는 규모.
<DarkCircle> 배고프네 -ㅅ-
<autowiz_> 많이 고프시면 뭐든 드셔야 합니다.
<autowiz_> 위장 탈 나십니다.
<Work^Seony> 안먹어도 되요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 절 보시면 됩니다
<autowiz_> 화상채팅 가는건가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 24시간 굶어서 위 쓰리면 역류성 식도염 등 문제 생길 거 같죠?  전혀 안그렇습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 식빵 상하기 전에 지금 먹어치워야겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 점심은 호텔에서 세미나 가서 먹으면 되고
<Work^Seony> 배가 고프지만 굳이 뭘 딱히 먹고싶지 않다 라고 생각든다면 드시지 마세요
<autowiz_> 빨돌이는 식빵으로 배채우고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전 과자로 대충 ㄱ-;
<DarkCircle> 못먹는게 너무 많아서 (...)
<autowiz_> 약 드시고 계시는건가요? 못드시는게 왜 많으실까나 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 우유 알러지 때문에요 ㄱ-;
<DarkCircle> 그리고 두발+날개달린 동물은 못먹음
<Work^Seony> 그 우유 알러지가 혹시 락타아제 분해 문제 때문이신가요?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 그건 알러지라고 하지 않고요 그냥 유당불내성이라고 합니다. 한국인을 포함한 일부 국가 동양인에게 "보편적"으로 나타나는 체질일뿐.
<DarkCircle> 이 문제 때문에 일부 약제를 복용할 때 어떤 사람은 배가 좀 아프죠 ...
<DarkCircle> 저 같은 경우는 유단백과 관련된 문제.
<Work^Seony> 아~
<Work^Seony> 그럼 천상 네발 달린 것만 드셔야겠군요
<DarkCircle> 글게요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 돼지 소 말...은 말고... 양 정도?
<Work^Seony> 잉? 돼지나 소고기도 못드세요?
<DarkCircle> 먹을 수 있는게 그래요.
<DarkCircle> 돈까스 스테이크 양꽃 끗.
<Work^Seony> 고기 종류를 거의 못드신다고 봐야겠군요...
<Work^Seony> 양고기야 서양에서는 싸지만, 한국에서는 비쌀테고..
<DarkCircle> 음식점에 가서 보면
<DarkCircle> 고기 요리에 가끔 우유들어간 소스가 뿌려져 있더라고요.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 몸을 좀 사리고 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 샘플로 몇수저 떠 먹어보고 목에 반응오면 그 다음엔 안먹습니다 ㄱ-;
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 근데 요즘 한국에서 알러지 있으니 뭐뭐 빼달라 라고 하면 빼주나요?
<DarkCircle> 교육받은 사람은 빼주고요.
<DarkCircle> 교육안받은 사람은 일단 멱살을 한번 잡아주면 해줘요 (...)
<Work^Seony> 아직 그런 인식이 부족해서, 고쳐지려면 시간이 좀 걸리겠군요
<DarkCircle> 대부분 음식점에서는 식료품을 제공할 때 알러지 관련 교육을 받고 메뉴에 알러지 정보를 띄워놓거든요.
<Work^Seony> 오 그래요?  대부분 음식점?
<DarkCircle> 우리 음식점에선 콩 돼지고기 등 어쩌고저쩌고. 그러니까 못먹겠으면 그냥 나가세요 라고.
<DarkCircle> 중국집 같은 경우가 그래요 .
<DarkCircle> 그 뭐더라
<DarkCircle> 음식점에 요새 보면 원산지 표기한다고 걸어두는 판이 있어요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요..
<DarkCircle> 김지에 뭐 들어가고 돼지고기 어디산 ...
<DarkCircle> 모든요리에 돼지고기 들어간다 라고 하면 돼지고기 원산지 필수
<DarkCircle> 소고기도 마찬가지
<Work^Seony> 하기야 중국음식은 돼기고기 안넣으면 요리가 안되니까, 빼달라는게 불가능하겠군요
<DarkCircle> 재밌는게 소고기만 수입산 쓸줄 알았는데
<DarkCircle> 돼지고기도 수입산 쓰더군요
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 그리고말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 짜장면 짬뽕에 들어가는 기름 베이스가
<Work^Seony> 그것도 수입이 더 싼가보네요...
<DarkCircle> 돼지고기+마늘+파 ... 정도 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 네 왜인진 잘 모르겠지만 하여간 수입산이 좀 쌉니다.
<DarkCircle> 오히려 바다건너왔으니 비싸야 되는거 아니냐 싶은데
<autowiz_> 환율차이랑 물가차이가 있는거겠지요
<DarkCircle> 국내산은 사료값이 더 들어가고 운반비 인건비가 비싸기 때문이 ... 기도 하겠고 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 네 그 단위 물가 차이.
<DarkCircle> 호주산쇠고기는 엄청 비싸야 맞는데 한우랑 호주산이랑 똑같이 대량구매를 하면
<DarkCircle> 호주산이 한우보다 얼마가 더 싸드라 .. 하여간 엄청 쌉니다.
<Work^Seony> 결국 물량 차이겠죠.  국산은 한우의 수량이 한정되어있는데, 호주야 그 넓은 땅에서 엄청나게 키울테니...
<DarkCircle> 닭도 마찬가지고 ... 순살닭 재료 남미에서 수입하는데 남미에서 수입해오는게 훨씬 싸요.
<DarkCircle> 손질하는거 다 따지면 결국 인건비 미친듯이 반영이 될거 같은데 그래도 싸니까 순살닭엔 거의 뭐 브라질산 닭이 들어간다봐도 ...
<Work^Seony> 저는 솔직히 배양육 나오면 그거 먹을 겁니다
<Work^Seony> 뭐 계란도 이미 인공계란 먹는 시대인데, 치킨 배양육은 구분이 거의 불가능한 수준이라네요
<DarkCircle> 인공계란이라기보단 ...
<DarkCircle> 닭한테 배란촉진제가 들어간 사료를 무자비하게 퍼먹여서
<DarkCircle> 그걸 공장식  양계장에 넣어놓고 계속 알을 낳게 하는거예요. 무정란으로.
<DarkCircle> 유정란 낳는 닭은 따로 놓고 계속 병아리 알을 낳게 해서 나중에 수컷은 폐기(...-_-...) 하고 암컷을 살려다가 또 키우고 양계장에 밀어넣고 죽어라 알낳기 시키고
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 인공계란은 그렇게 만들어지는 계란이 아니구요,
<Work^Seony> 제가 알기로는 우유에서 뽑아낸 단백질을 가공해서, 계란 같은 맛이 나게 하는 걸로 알고있어요
<Work^Seony> 가루로 되어있다고 해요.  미국 맥도날드에서는 이미 인공계란을 쓰는 걸로 알고있는데, 사실 저는 그게 인공계란인줄 몰랐죠...
<Work^Seony> 확실치 않은건, 우유 단백질인지 콩 단백질인지는 까먹었네요
<Work^Seony> 암튼, 그 식물성 단백질을 가공해서 계란을 만들고, 그 계란으로 마요네즈까지 만든다고 해요
<DarkCircle> 아마 질감 표현(?)하기론 콩단백으론 불가능하고 유단백이 맞을거예요
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면 대두단백은 걸쭉하거든요.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 구글인가 마소인가 어디서 이거 투자한다고 하는거 같더라구요
<DarkCircle> 만약 말씀하신대로 뭔가 단백질을 가공해서 인공 겨~란을 만든다면
<DarkCircle> 높은 확률로 유단백을 쓸 가능성이 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 치즈딱 먹어보면 질감이 젤리 같잖아요?
<Work^Seony> http://www.hankyung.com/news/app/newsview.php?aid=2014122142651
<Work^Seony> 작년 기사네요
<DarkCircle> 그걸 좀 부드럽게 하면 딱 겨란 느낌이 나죠.
<DarkCircle> 저 기사에서 숨기고 있는게 있다면
<DarkCircle> "몬산토의 본색"
<Work^Seony> 몬산토 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음모론에서 제 2인자라고 하면 서운할지도 모르는 회사..
<DarkCircle> 먹는거 가지고 뭔 장난을 칠지 몰라서 ...
<Work^Seony> 제가 들은 가장 무서운 얘기는, 마셔도 목마른 물을 개발 중이라고 하는 거였어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 청양고추 종자도 ... 몬산토에서 잔뜩 사갔더군요.
<DarkCircle> 마셔도 목마른 물이라 -ㅅ- ...
<Work^Seony> 청양고추 팔린지는 오래됐죠
<DarkCircle> 농림부에서 그깟걸 하나 못막나 허허 ...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 어처구니가 없어서 ..
<Work^Seony> 여기에 좀 더 자세히 나와있네요 http://pub.chosun.com/client/news/print.asp?cate=C01&mcate=M1002&nNewsNumb=20150417280
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼, 저는 인공대체식량 나오면 그거 먹을 거에요.  동물보호도 그렇지만 자연피해도 그렇고 항생제 잔뜩 들어간 사육환경도 그렇고....
<DarkCircle> 근데 그게 ... 안전하리라는 보장이 없어서 ㄱ- 어느정도 안전 테스트는 해야될거예요
<DarkCircle> GMO종자의 경우, 이걸 만든게 식량 문제를 해결하려고 만들면서 동시에 식량자원으로 대체에너지를 개발하려고 만든건데
<Work^Seony> 글쵸...
<DarkCircle> 말이 좀 시끄럽죠 ...
<DarkCircle> 암 발생과 관련이 있냐 ...
<Work^Seony> 며칠 전에 나온 뉴스인데, 한국 맥도날드도 인공 계란으로 대체하는걸 고려 중이라는 기사를 본 적이 있네요
<Work^Seony> 미국이 이미 바뀐지 오래되서 한국도 도입하는 거 같더라구요
<DarkCircle> 인공계란 나오면 전 못먹겠네요 /_\
<DarkCircle> 보나마나 유단백일건데
<Work^Seony> 저 기사 보니까,
<Work^Seony> 식물추출물을 조합해 만든 달걀이라네요
<Work^Seony> 비욘드에그는 콩, 해바라기, 레시틴, 카놀라 등에서 나온 식물추출물을 이용해 만든 ‘인공달걀’이다 라고 하는군요
<Work^Seony>  더구나 달걀 알레르기가 있는 사람이나 채식주의자도 부담 없이 즐길 수 있다
<DarkCircle> 콩이 문제네 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 유단백으로 만드는게 더 그럴싸할건데
<DarkCircle> 저기 만드는 콩은 GMO 콩이 될 수도 있네요 - -;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그것도 그렇겠네요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 사실 알게모르게 전세계인들 전부 다 엄청난 양의 GMO 식물을 섭취했겠네요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 왠만한 식용유는 전부 gmo라더라구요
<DarkCircle> 한국은 뭐 말도 못하죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이번에 식약청에 적발(?)된 건을 보면 어마어마하던데
<Work^Seony> 좀 어이가 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 기업체를 보호해야 한다고 이름을 못밝힌다니 ...
<DarkCircle> 한번 제대로 뒤집어엎어야 되나 ...
<DarkCircle> 나라 돌아가는 꼴이 이모양이니 빨리 떠버려야 ...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 저는. 솔직히 얘기하자면, 울나라는 2-30년 안에 뒤집어질 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 망하든 살아남든...
<Work^Seony> 대대적으로 사람들 사고방식을 뜯어고치지 않으면 망할 거라고 봅니다
<DarkCircle> 뒤집어져도 절대 정신 못차려요.
<DarkCircle> 이 나라는 식민지가 돼도 정신을 못차렸으니까
<DarkCircle> 그 못차린놈들의 후손이 지금 정치하잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그놈들 쉴드친게 미국이고.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저는 나중에 자격되면 국민연금 다 뽑아갈려구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 국민연금은 낸만큼 가져가는거예요. 한번이라도 낸 적이 없다면 수령 안되구요.
<DarkCircle> 저같은 경우는 국민연금에 가입도 안했고, 한푼도 안냈으니까
<Work^Seony> 예전에 한 번 조회해봤는데, 한 300만원 되더라구요
<Work^Seony> 제가 직장생활 할 때 국민연금이 있었나보더라구요...  강제로 내야되는 거니까 자동으로 빠져나가서 몰랐나봐요
<DarkCircle> 은행에서 일하실때 들어갔나보군요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 되게 오래전의 일인거 같은데 그때도 연금이 있었나 - -; ...
<Work^Seony> 네 은근히 오래됐더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 위키 보니까, 2006년도에 1인 이상 사업장까지 확대적용이 완료됐다네요
<DarkCircle> 지급보증 없어서 국민연금은 마음에서 없어진지 오래고
<Work^Seony> 네 저도... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 대신 사설 연금보험 들어서 나중에 일시불로 억단위로 받을 수 있는걸로 ..
<DarkCircle> 죽으면 연금+사망보험금 같이 나오니까
<DarkCircle> 차라리 그게 낫죠.
<Work^Seony> 뭐 저야 한국 안돌아갈거니까... ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 미국에서 영주권 못받으면 다른 나라로라도 넘어갈 거에요
<DarkCircle> 미국 안되면 유럽 ㅋㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 유럽은 더 어려워요
<DarkCircle> 언어적인 문제를 빼면 덜 어려운 나라가 있긴 해요
<DarkCircle> 그 언어가 좀 빡시다는게 걸림돌 ..
<Work^Seony> 미국에서 직장생활 한 이후에, 가장 가기 쉬운 나라를 꼽아보자면
<Work^Seony> 캐나다, 뉴질랜드, 호주 정도가 될 거에요
<DarkCircle> 캐나다는 들어가는건 쉬운데 문제는 그 다음이더군요.
<Work^Seony> 네
<DarkCircle> 사촌이 캐나다에서 사는데 사는거 자체는 별로 안팍팍해요
<Work^Seony> 뉴질랜드도 아마 그럴 거에요.  들어가는건 쉬운데 문제는 그 다음...
<DarkCircle> 일 구하고 직장에서 일하는 그 자체가 워낙 팍팍 ...
<Work^Seony> 동남아는 왠만하면 안가고 싶고,
<DarkCircle> 호주랑 뉴질랜드는 야간 치안이 불안하고 인종차별이 좀 -_-;
<Work^Seony> 네 그것도 좀 문제죠
<DarkCircle> 호주에선 특히나 요새도 마찬가진데
<DarkCircle> 인종 관계없이 몇시 이후에는 아얘 밖에 어물쩡대지도 말라고 .. 하더군요.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 킥스타터니 하는 크라우드펀딩이 유행이라, 아이디어 괜찮은거만 있으면 대박내긴 쉬운데 뭐 저야 워낙 노는걸 좋아하니...
<DarkCircle> 약쟁이한테 멱살 잡히면 이미 이세상 사람 아니라고 ..
<Work^Seony> 호주는 대낮에도 위험해요.  근데 사실 따지고보면 미국도 마찬가지
<Work^Seony> L.A만해도 낮에 못걸어댕긴다네요
<DarkCircle> 아는분중에 LA에서 사시면서 일하시는 분이 있긴 한데 시비걸릴일만 없으면 크게 문제 안된다고 (...)
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 대신 사람들하고 친해야지 ... 안친하면 일터지면 변호해줄 사람이 없다는거 ..
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그런거야 어디나 똑같죠
<Work^Seony> 사실, 치안 생각하면 하와이를 벗어나고 싶진 않아요
<Work^Seony> 여기가 물가 때문에 살기 좋은 곳은 아닌데,
<Work^Seony> 그나마 나은게 날씨랑 사람들이 착하다는 것이거든요
<Work^Seony> 강남구청장이 강남 독립시켜달라고 했네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 넹 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 상하수도 전기가스송유관 다 끊어버리고 알아서 잘살아보라고 해야 -.- ...
<DarkCircle> 정신 못차려요 ㅋㅋ 좀 이상한사람들 투성인듯.
<Work^Seony> 있는 것들이 더 하죠
<DarkCircle> 이거 이러다가 범지구적 전쟁 한번 터져도 ...
<DarkCircle> 터질게 터졌다고 생각하지 큰일이라고 생각하지 않을듯.
<Work^Seony> 터지기 일보직전 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 워낙 닝겐들이 멍청하다 싶을 정도로 착해서 -.-
<DarkCircle> 포기.
<Work^Seony> 시리아-미국-러시아-ISIS에서 일어나는 일만해도 요즘 음모론 게시판 폭발할 정도인데,
<Work^Seony> 한국까지 치면, 전세계가 들썩들썩하네요
<DarkCircle> 국제무대에서 한국 개무시 당하고 있잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전에 무슨 유엔에서 엄청 대단한 연설을 하는 양 보도하던데
<DarkCircle> 실상을 보니까 분위기는 들은척 만척 ...
<Work^Seony> 선거가 내년인가요?
<DarkCircle> 네 내년 4.13 인가 그럴거예요
<Work^Seony> 원래 대통령 선거가 겨울에 있지않나요?
<DarkCircle> 보나마나 불보듯 뻔한 결과인데 뭐 기대 자체를 이미 버렸 ...
<DarkCircle> 대통령 선거는 12월 첫째주인가 둘째주 수요일 쯤에 해요. 이건 법으로 정해져있음.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 취임식은 2월에.
<Work^Seony> 그게 내년이에요 올해에요?
<Work^Seony> 한국에 안사니까 이제 대통령 선거 언제인지도 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 대통령 선거는 ... 2년후?
<DarkCircle> 2년씩이나 남다니 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐 아직도 2년이나 남았나요
<DarkCircle> 어차피 기대도 안함 ... ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 지금 대통령보다 더 막장인 후보가 기다리고 있을뿐.
<Work^Seony> 2013년에 취임했네요
<Work^Seony> 그럼, 임기가 4년이니까,
<Work^Seony> 2016년 12월에 선거군요
<DarkCircle> 5년이요.
<Work^Seony> 잉? 5년인가요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 헐 그러면 2017년 12월...
<DarkCircle> 망할 단통법도 2017년 끝나도록 설계했죠.
<Work^Seony> 지금 쓰는 아이폰 계약 끝나면 6s 구입하려고 하는데, 지금 쓰는 5s는 활용방법이 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 팔자니, 푼돈 받을려고 쌩쑈 하는 것도 귀찮고
<Work^Seony> 갖고있으려니 아깝고 그러네요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-08
<Work^Seony> 현대카드가 삼성페이 결제 인증료 못주겠다네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 결제 인증료는 매번 발생하는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 건당 발생하나봐요
<Work^Seony> 어마무시한 양이죠
<Work^Seony> http://m.etnews.com/20151007000268
<autowiz_> jnu
<autowiz_> jun
<autowiz_> jun
<autowiz_> 리눅스 서버끼리 일때 , ssh 서버에서 X11Forward 기능이 켜져 있으면 , ssh -X -l userid serverip  한다음
<autowiz_> x 프로그램 실행 시키면 실행됨.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 아까 제가 했던 얘기군요
<jun> 네 부르셨어요???
<Work^Seony> xmanager 쓰실 필요 없이, 같은 리눅스 머신 끼리라면 ssh -X 하심 되요
<jun> 아하!
<jun> 지금 바로 해보겠습니다! ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 서버에 /etc/ssh/sshd_config 열어서 X11Forwarding yes 되있나 확인해보세요
<Work^Seony> 보통 기본값이 yes라서 되어있긴 할 거에요
<HolyKnight> http://jjalbang.kr/leeill21/vxhf1h1h8.jpg
<jun> 되어있어요! ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 이건 목사가 잘못한건지... 부인이 잘못한건지..
<Work^Seony> 찌를만하네 라고 말하고 싶네요
<Work^Seony> jun, 혹시 스마트폰 뭐 쓰세요?
<jun> 저는 lg 모델중에 G3 screen이라는 제품쓰고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇군요.  곧 아이폰 6s를 살건데, 지금 쓰는 5s를 어떻게 해야하나 고민 중이라서요
<Work^Seony> 다른 분들은 스마트폰 새로 사면 어떻게 활용하시는지 궁금했어요
<jun> 일반적으로 상태 괜찮으면 중고폰으로 팔아버리죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 아이폰같은경우는 중고폰으로 사는 사람이 많으니까 아이폰6s를 사고서 기존폰을 중고포 팔꺼예요
<Work^Seony> 미국에서는 얼마 안하거든요...
<Work^Seony> 어차피 2년 계약하면 $199 만 내면 살 수 있다보니...
<HolyKnight> http://jjalbang.kr/ju12611/vx3ft4m1n.gif
<Work^Seony> 헐
<Work^Seony> 보고도 못믿겠네요
<jun> 진짜... 못믿겠는 영상이네요...
<jun> 저 학생 무지 대담하네
<Work^Seony> 젊은애 대담한건 이해되는데,
<Work^Seony> 당하는 사람이 저렇게 무감각할 수 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 노인이라는건 알겠는데,
<Work^Seony> 주머니가 털리고있는걸 모를 수가...
<irccloud_autowiz> 어 서니님 글자가.커졌다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 irccloud에서는 괜찮은데요
<irccloud_autowiz> 준~ 리눅끼리 X 화면 넘기는건 이해 했음?
<jun> 얘~ 이해는 했는데 테스트 해볼라니까 포트가 막혀 있어서
<irccloud_autowiz> 글자 크기는 잊어주세요. 다 똑같네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 뚫어달라고 신청중이예요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<irccloud_autowiz> 포트? ssh 만 되면 될꺼 같은데
<jun> 디비 설치 되어 있는 곳이 제 PC랑 막혀있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 22번이면 되긴하는데, 22번을 안열어두나보네요
<irccloud_autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ 글쿠낭
<jun> 저희 회사에 UNIX계열 장비만 사다놓으면 하도 털려서
<jun> 포트를 5자리 숫자 있는걸로 바꿔서 올려요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헐..
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔 관리자가 관리를 잘 못하는거 같은데요...
<jun> 1차론 그렇고 2차론 방화벽도 올해 새로 구축했군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 관리자를 거의 사원으로 둬서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 테스트 서버라서 털리면 털리려니~
<Work^Seony> 제 사무실 서버들 3대 제외하고 전부 다 리눅스 서버인데...
<jun> 안털리면 안털리려니~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 툼레이더 프리로드 가능하군요.  오늘 퇴근하자마자 바로 다운로드 고고씽..
<jun> 최신 게임정보는 Seony님한테 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아 요즘 게임에 미쳐서...
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 이번달에만 대작 게임이 4개나 나온다는 거에요...
<jun> 대작게임이 4개나...ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<jun> 뭐뭐 나와요?
<Work^Seony> 언차티드 콜렉션이 어제 나왔구요,
<Work^Seony> 라이즈 오브 툼레이더
<Work^Seony> 헤일로 5
<Work^Seony> 어쌔신 크리드 신디케이트
<Work^Seony> 이렇게 나오네요...
<Work^Seony> 담달에도 뭐 하나 나오는데 까먹었어요
<jun> 오호~ 들어본 게임이 2개...처음듣는게 2개 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 들어본게... 툼레이더랑 헤일로겠죠?
<jun> 아 3개군요 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 어쌔신 크리드랑
<jun> 툼레이더, 헤일로 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 의외로 언차티드는 모르셨군요..
<Work^Seony> 언차티드는, 해외 웹진에서 이렇게 평가했었어요.
<Work^Seony> "아직까지 언차티드를 해보지 않았다면, 플스를 훔쳐서라도 꼭 해봐라" 라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 좀 뭐랄까... 인디아나존스 같은 겜이에요
<Work^Seony> 주인공이 전현무랑 닮았다고 얘기하는데 그건 좀 무리데스네 구요 ㅋㅋ
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 암튼 재밌어요.  라스트 오브 어스 제작한 회사가 만든 겜이라...
<Work^Seony> 영화로도 나오구요...
<jun> 어쌔신 크리드가 영화로 나오는거 아니었어요..? 음... 영화로 만들어지는게 많네요
<Work^Seony> 헐리우드가 영화제작 소재 떨어진지 오래라고 어디서 그러더라구요
<Work^Seony> 라스트오브어스도 이미 영화화 결정났고..
<SamDaSu> 라오어 영화화라니!
<Work^Seony> 모르셨네요.  라오어 영화 결정난지는 꽤 오래됐었어요
<Work^Seony> 작년엔가, 소니픽처스가 제작하겠다고 나섰거든요..
<Work^Seony> 근데, 엘리 역 맡을만한 여성분이..
<Work^Seony> 엘렌 페이지가 좀 닮았죠?
<SamDaSu> 원작만큼 나오면 참 좋겠는데...
<Work^Seony> 마를렌 = 조 샐다나 ㅋㅋ
<jun> 저에겐 그저... 외국여배우 ㅋㅋㅋ
<irccloud_autowiz> 베터리가 별로 없네요. 세미나 갔다가 나중에 뵙겠습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 넵
<irccloud_autowiz> 서니님 즐퇴 즐겜 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 넵 수고하세요
<Work^Seony> 언차티드도 역시 소니픽처스가 영화제작하는군요
<jun> 오호오호~ 되네요~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 방금 진격의거인 트레일러 봤는데, 꽤 괜찮아보이네요
<jun> 진격의거인이요..??
<jun> 한번 봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InF16sp7J0M
<Work^Seony> 근데 이거 진짜로 영화로 나오나봐요...
<Work^Seony> 애니메이션 보다가 짜증나서 때려쳤는데...
<jun> 음... 그냥저냥 볼만할꺼 같은 느낌이네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 서피스 북 어떻게 생각하세요?
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<jun> 전 그냥... 뭐랄까...
<jun> 굳이 이런게 필요한가..? 싶은 괴물같은놈이죠 뭐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 갖고는싶지만.. 있더라도 뭐에 쓰지? 이런생각도 들구요
<ipeter> 놋북ㅣ 필요할때
<Work^Seony> 좋던데요
<ipeter> 선택할 좋은 옵션인거 같아요.
<ipeter> 패드 없는분들은 특히나요.
<Work^Seony> 마소가 발표한대로만 작동된다면 최고일듯 싶습니다
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 저도 그렇게 생각해요.
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 발표된 성능이랑 실성능이랑 얼마나 차이가 있을지 모른다는거죠
<ipeter> 깜작 놀랐어요.
<Work^Seony> 원래 배터리 작동시간 계산할 때, 제가 들은게, 밝기를 최소로 해놓고 모든 작동을 최소로 해서 재는 걸로 알고있거든요
<ipeter> 패드 에어2 사용중이라서 아이패드는 꼭 꼭 필요한것 같아요..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 헐..그런가요? 태블릿 분리시 배터리 사용시간이 3시간이라는 글을 본거 같아요.
<jun> 성능은 떨어지지만.. 제가 LG탭북을 사용중이긴 하거든요..
<jun> 근데 정말 안쓰게 되더라구요
<jun> 어디 다닐때 좋긴 한데...
<Work^Seony> 저는 놋북 필요없어서 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 같은돈이면
<bluedusk> 걍 맥북프로 사겟어요
<jun> 전 맥북을 써본적이 없어서;;;;
<jun> 아직 맥북이 뭐가 좋은지 모르겠어요;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 아 블덕님 엊그제 잘 들어가셨어요..?
<jason_> 저거 영화로 봤는데...
<Work^Seony> 맥북의 장점은, 맥OSX가 설치된다는 점?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 전 맥북을 써보질 못해서리... 발언권을 포기하겠습니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 하긴 아이폰, 패드에어2 근데 놋북은...윈도우.
<ipeter> 전 기껏해야 맥미니이므로... 함부로 말 못하겠네요.ㅠ
<bluedusk> 뭐 사실 저도 여러가지를 오래 써본건 아닌데
<bluedusk> 윈도우, 리눅스 , 현재 맥을 쓰고 있는데
<bluedusk> 왜 맥맥 거리는지 알거 같아요..
<bluedusk> 윈도우, 리눅스 , 맥중에.. 윈도우가 가장 어려움..ㅡㅡ
<jun> 음~
<ipeter> 블더님 맥이 좋다고 하시나요..?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 헐퀴.
<jason_> 그 맥맥 거리는 이유가 뭐요? blue dusk
<ipeter> 윈도우가 제일 어렵다니..ㅋㅋㅋ 저같은 하급유저는 윈도우가 제일 쉽다는...
<Work^Seony> 드디어 블덕님 맥당 입당
<jun> 회사에서 노트북 3년 쓰면 바꿔주는데 다음번에는 맥북 달라고 해봐약ㅆ네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> jason_: 맥맥거리는 이유가 운영체제 중에 맥이 가장 쉬어요..
<HolyKnight> 맥북도 그래유
<ipeter> 저 근데, 요즘 가을타나봐요.
<ipeter> 사고 싶은게 왜케 많죠?
<bluedusk> jun: 회사에서 맥북 안사주면 나가겠다고 때쓰면
<HolyKnight> 맥북 셀프선몰로 샀는디 실사용시간이 얼마 만됨
<bluedusk> 나가라고 하겠군요..
<jason_> 1) 쉽다.
<bluedusk> 저도 맥북 셀푸선물로 샀는데..
<jun> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 일단 콘솔사고 싶어요. 플스 또는 엑박
<jun> 이번에 제 1년 선배들이 노트북 바꾸는 시기였는데 몇개 리스트 주고 고르라고 했대요.. ㅎㅎ 그중 3명정도는 맥북 선택한거 같더라구요
<bluedusk> 좋은 회사네요
<bluedusk> 저도 취직좀 굽신굽신
<jun> ipeter님 그건 가을 타는게 아니라.. 지름신이 온거 같은데요..
<jun> bluedusk .... 락플도 좋은회사 아닌가요..?
<jun> 저희 회사는 페이가 적어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 콘솔 사실 때 제가 상담해드리죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 구글에서 일하는 개발자 상당수가 맥북을 쓴다더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 나머지는 우분투
<bluedusk> 냥냥
<bluedusk> 맥북 만쉐
<Work^Seony> 헐 블덕님 완전 바뀌셨네
<Work^Seony> 세뇌 당하셨어
<bluedusk> .....
<bluedusk> Work^Seony: 전에 아답터를 한번 안가져간적이 있는데..
<Work^Seony> 블덕님 자주 쓰시는 맥용 앱 뭐 있어요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 감사합니다.
<bluedusk> 그래도 하루 줄창 버티더라구요..
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 써니님은 플스인가요 엑박이세요?
<bluedusk> Iterm?  safari?
<Work^Seony> 네 맥북 배터리는 외계인 고문해서 나온 기술이라고 유명하잖아요
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 둘다 있어요
<HolyKnight> 블루찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 홀리찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 딴거 좋은거 많은데 안쓰시나봐요
<Work^Seony> 개발용 툴 좋은거 많아요
<bluedusk> 저 개발자가 아니라서 ㅋ 개발 할줄도 모르고..;
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 둘다 있다니...몰랐습니다.
<Work^Seony> 맥용 개발툴들은 요즘 너무 넘쳐나는 추세라...
<bluedusk> vim 이랑 atom으로 만족하고 있어요..;
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 미국에서는 콘솔 가격이 얼마 안해서, 걍 다 사는게 나아요
<ipeter> 아무리그래도 그럼 맥북이 나을까요?
<ipeter> 서피스북 보고 벌렁벌렁 했는데.
<bluedusk> 일단 저는 아이폰에서 오는 문자가 맥북에서 봐지고
<bluedusk> 또 보내지는게 정말 편해요..
<bluedusk> 일반 문자들도..
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.   모바일 기기랑 일체화되는게 확실히 다르긴 하죠
<Work^Seony> 문자 뿐만 아니라, 메모, 연락처 등등
<bluedusk> 전화오는것도 같은 wifi안에 있으면.. 똑같이 노트북으로 전화 받아지고 걸어지고..
<bluedusk> 네
<jun> 이래서 맥북에 아이폰에 아이패드를 셋트로 쓰는구나..
<bluedusk> 그게 안드로이드처럼 뭐 설정하고 그러는거 없이 걍 같은 애플 아이드로 등록하면..
<bluedusk> 그냥 알아서 되요..;
<Work^Seony> 맥 있으면, 아이폰을 킬 필요가 없죠
<Work^Seony> 맥에서 문자도 보내지고 전화도 걸고 다 되니깐요
<bluedusk> 그리고 전 아이폰에 Near lock 이라고
<bluedusk> 잠금 어플 쓰는데..
<bluedusk> 핸드폰들도 노트북에서 1.5M벗어나면
<bluedusk> 바로 맥이 잠겨요.. 반대로 가까워지면 바로 풀리고.. 이것도 은근..;; 편해서.;
<Work^Seony> 컴으로 하는 일들을 좀 편하게 해주는게 많아요
<bluedusk> 네
<Work^Seony> 아이폰에서 찍은 사진 정도야 알아서 맥으로 다 보내주고
<Work^Seony> 그러다보면 점점 애플 제품에서 못벗어나죠
<bluedusk> 전 이번에 아이클라우드도 질렀어요..
<Work^Seony> 너무나도 당연히, 다음번 스마트폰도 아이폰으로 사거든요
<bluedusk> 그래서 문서나 그런것들 아이클라우드, Dropbox, google drive  전부 동기화.;
<Work^Seony> 블덕님처럼 쓰시다가, 폰을 안드로이드로 바꿀 생각하시면 아마 생활이 안될 거에요
<bluedusk> 전 이미 아이폰가 맥의 노예가 된듯.;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<jason_> SMS&우분투(or M$win)은 보통 되는데..Wifi전화 와 NearLock 은 좋네요. 나머지는 우분투+크롬+안드로이드에서도 되는 기능
<bluedusk> 그리고 노트북 열자 마자 바로 켜지는것도..
<bluedusk> 은근히..;
<bluedusk> jason_: 그게 우분투나 윈도우에서도 되는데 별도 설정하거나 깔거나 해야 하잖아요.. 근데 맥은 그냥 맥 아이디만 등록해두면 그냥 돼요..;
<bluedusk> 그리고 노트북 뚜경 열자마자 바로 작업이 가능한것도.. 무시 못하더라구요.. ;
<bluedusk> 뭐 우분투도 최대절전모드 되게 커널 커스터마이징 해서 하면 되겠지만...
<bluedusk> 실제 그렇게 쓰는것도.. 어느정도 딜레이가 있었거든요.. 예전에 쓸때..;
<bluedusk> 결국 저도 이렇게 맥 빠돌이가 되어가는듯..;
<ipeter> 집에 맥미니 먼지만 쌓여놓게 있는 녀석이 있는데...
<Work^Seony> 이미 세뇌 당하셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 물론 불편한것도 있습니다. ssh  로 xforwading 해서 쓰려면 별도로 플그램 깔아야 하는거...
<ipeter> 그녀석을 갑자기 직장으로 델꾸 오고 싶은 마음이 드네요.
<bluedusk> 맥미니 안쓰시면 저에게 파실래요?
<bluedusk> 안그래도 회사에 맥미니 가져다 놓을까 고민중인데..
<bluedusk> 중고상품 뒤젹거려 사기가 귀찮아서.;
<ipeter> 근데 그녀석이 일단 명의(?)는 아버지 명의로 되어 있어서요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안쓰긴 한데 팔고싶어도 팔기가 좀 그렇네요.
<bluedusk> 그리고 타임머신 백업도 은근히 중독성 있더라구요..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 타임머신 백업
<bluedusk> Nas서버에 타임머신 백업 설정해서 쓰고 있는데..
<jason_> ㅋㅋㅋ 아~ 침 튀어~
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 맥을 한번 구입해봐야겠군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 확실히 애플은 사용자가 뭐가 불편하고 뭘 제공해주면 편하고 좋을지를 아는듯..
<Work^Seony> 타임머신은 세팅해놓고 걍 신경 안쓰고 살아도 되죠
<bluedusk> 네 제가 그러고 있습니다. ;
<Work^Seony> 헤일로5 오프닝 영상인데, 안보신분 계시면 꼭 보세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMRSJtr0iig
<ipeter> 맥용으로 토드 없어서 가기 꺼려져요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 10번 봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 습관이란..ㅠ 무섭습니다.
<jun> 영상 복사하려다나 ipeter님 쓰신 걸 복사해가꾸 구글에서 검색해버렸네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 말 나온김에 또 감상...
<Work^Seony> 롱테이크 액션씬이 왠만한 영화 저리가라죠
<jun> 저도 감상중...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 저번에 봤지만... 또 감상중입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오프닝 영상은 진짜 역대급으로 잘만든거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 이번에 나오는 헤일로5에 12:12로 총 24명이 참전하는 모드가 있다던데...  해야할 겜이 너무 많네요
<ipeter> 일단 맥미니에 ssd부터 장착해야해요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 맥미니에 ssd 달아봤는데, 고만고만하네요
<ipeter> 별 차이 없나요?
<Work^Seony> 차이가 없다고 할 순 없는데요,
<ipeter> 무지게 우산 벵그르르 돌면서 렉걸리는게 제일 걸려요.
<Work^Seony> 생각보다 많이 빠르진 않아요.  원체 씨퓨가 느려터져서..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그런가요?
<ipeter> 돈 투자 말고그냥 내버려 둘까요?
<ipeter> 2012년 모델입니다.
<bluedusk> 아후... 사실 키보드도 블투로 바꾸고 싶은데..
<Work^Seony> 용도가 뭔데요?
<Work^Seony> 맥미니 쓰시는 용도...
<ipeter> 그냥 업무용으로 쓰려구요.
<ipeter> 디비 접속해서 하고
<ipeter> 코딩도 약간하구요(웹개발)
<Work^Seony> 많이 쓰실 거에요?
<ipeter> 하루 주구장창 쓰겠죠...?
<ipeter> 회사로 가져오려구요.
<Work^Seony> 그러시다면, 업글하는게 나을거 같네요.  메인으로 쓰신다니...
<ipeter> 헐퀴.
<Work^Seony> 메인이면, 조금이라도 빠른게 나으니깐요..
<ipeter> ssd엄청 싸졌네요.
<ipeter> 500기가 살만한데요..?
<Work^Seony> ssd 500기가요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 너무 과하지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 업무용인데..
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 그건 제 랩탑에 달아주고,
<ipeter> 랩탑에서 120기가 떼서 맥미니에게 주려구요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 그럼 뭐 나쁘지 않네요
<ipeter> 혹시 ssd 추천 가능하시나요?
<Work^Seony> 다 고만고만하지 않나요?
<ipeter> 삼성 ssd 왜케 혹평이죠.
<bluedusk> 그거
<ipeter> 뭐 그 회사 브랜드 좋아하진 않지만..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 삼성ssd 사지 마세요
<Work^Seony> 제가 최근에 512짜리 ssd를 하나 사긴 했는데... 잠시만요
<bluedusk> 정말
<Work^Seony> 제가 산건 Crucial MX100 512GB 라는 제품을 샀네요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 딱히 알아본건 아니고, 걍 아마존에서 평가가 제일 좋아서 샀어요'
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ 네.
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 그런거 알아보는 것도 귀찮아요
<Work^Seony> 빨라봐야 뭐... ㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ 지당하신 말씀입니다.
<ipeter> 빨라봐야 뭐..
<bluedusk> 빨라봐야
<bluedusk> 점심 맛있게 드ㅔㅅ요
<jun> 역시 빨라봐야.. 맛점하세요~~~
<jun> WST loader라는 툴 아시는분 있으신가요..?
<bluedusk> 블프가 언제죠??
<Work^Seony> 11월 중순쯤요
<Work^Seony> 말이네요
<Work^Seony> 27일
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 그렇군요 이번엔
<jun> 블프?
<jun> 블랙 프라이데이?
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 아이유 장기하 커플
<ipeter> 말도안되는 커플
<jun> 관심밖.....
<irccloud_autowiz> splunk 라는 플랫폼 같은건데. 나름 잘 만든거 같아 보이네요. 정확한건 직접 돌려보기전엔 모르긴 하겠습니다만. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 말도 안된다는게
<ipeter> 가슴아파서요.
<skyp> 스카이프가 이미 이 컴퓨터 에서 로그인하신 상태입니다 로그아웃하신후 다시 연결해 주세요. 라고뜹니다
<skyp> 해결법 있을까요?
<jun> 배고프고도 배고픈 불목이네요;;;;
<pchero_work> 헐..
<pchero_work> 내일이면 금요일이네요..
<pchero_work> 한글날.. 쉬죠?
<jun> 네! 쉽니다~
<pchero_work> 그럼! 오늘 열심히 일하시고 내일 쉬세요! :) ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 아.......네....ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 간만에 술약속이 잡혀서 뭔가 긴장되네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 여자???!!
<jun> 남자 + 여자
<jun> 그래서 살짝만 긴장이 되네요;;
<autowiz_> 저 돌아왔어요~~
<PotatoGim> 웰컴입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 내일은 휴일 이군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> ...
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3424473&cpage=10
<ghg_> 안녕하세요! irc 오랜만에 접속합니다~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<lindol> autowiz_, 안주무셔요? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 이제 잘 시간 이긴 한데
<autowiz_> 당장은 못잘거 같고
<autowiz_> 누가 자장가 불러주시면 잘 잘 수 있을거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<lindol> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lindol> 저는 피곤한데 잠이 안와서
<lindol> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 아 오늘 휴일이구나..
<autowiz_> 사람마다 피곤하고 졸릴때 잠이 안오는경우 처방이 다른데요
<autowiz_> 따뜻한 물 , 차 , 우유 , 족욕 , 잔잔한 음악 등등 있구요
<lindol> 추천 감사합니다. :)
<autowiz_> 그중에 왔따는  따분한 책 이옵니다 ㅋㅋ
<lindol> 따분한 책 시도해봐야겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 술마시고 이제 들어온터라
<autowiz_> 마침 냉장고에 있는 토마토 주스 흡입 중입니다. 숙취해소용으로 많이들 쓰신다고 하시더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> (외국에서, 블러드마리 라고 토마토 들어간 숙취해소용 칵테일도 있고 ㅋㅋ)
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 피곤한데 잠이 안오는 경우는 1년에 한 번 있을까말까한 일이라 신기하네요...
<autowiz_> 이게 설마 덜 피곤해서 ( 호사스러워서 ) 그런건 아니겠지요? ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 호사스러우면 오히려 잠 잘옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 게을러지거든요
<autowiz_> 한국은 오늘 한글날 이라 휴일입니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 휴일이니까 좀 쉬세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오늘은 아는 동생 이사 도와주러 갈 예정입니다 ^^
<Work^Seony> 흐 피곤하시겠네요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-09
<autowiz_> 걱정해 주셔서 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을..
<Work^Seony> 이 동네에서는 이사 도와달라고 말하기 어렵거든요
<autowiz_> 힘들다라
<Work^Seony> 인건비 땜시 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 이사 인건비는 옛부터 짜장면에 탕수육 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 미국에서는 인건비가 비싸다보니, 친한 사이일수록 이사 도와달라는 말 못하게 되더라구요
<Work^Seony> 차라리 그냥 돈 주고 이사 알바 광고 내는게 더 나아요
<autowiz_> 좀 사는게 퍽퍽하네요
<Work^Seony> 네 아무래도 좀 그렇게 되요
<autowiz_> 제가 하와이 있으면 서니님 이사할때면 언제건 가서 도와드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 두어번 하시고나면 이후로는 쌩 까실걸요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 짐이 많으세요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 다행스럽게도 저는 당분간 이사갈 계획이 없어요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 아주 많진 않아요
<Work^Seony> 박스 같은걸 구하기가 좀 어려울 뿐이죠
<jason_> 포장이사용  상자의 임대 사업도 괜챦겠네요? 뭐 1일 1개당 .5불...<---- 이딴 식?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 어쩌면요...  실제로 종이로된 박스를 구할만한데가 마땅치 않은건 사실이에요
<jason_> 예~, 한국의 경우는 이사용역업체에서는 재활용 상자를 매번 이용하거든요...
<jason_> 재질이 플라스틱...인 듯.
<lindol> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번에 위쳐3 1.10 패치가 나오는데,
<Work^Seony> 패치 용량이 15기가라는건 둘째치고,
<Work^Seony> 패치 로그가 15페이지 랍니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭔 패치가 확장팩 수준...
<autowiz_> 엄청 나군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 상당히 많이 바뀔듯
<Work^Seony> 회사가 상당히 개념있죠
<Work^Seony> 다른 회사들은 보통 한 작품 출시하고나면, 애드온 형태의 소액결제를 유도하는 컨텐츠를 생산하는 편이거든요..
<autowiz_> 그러게요
<Work^Seony> 아이폰 6s에 들어가는 칩 때문에 말이 많네요
<lindol> 왜용?
<Work^Seony> 삼성에서 만든 씨퓨가 더 미세한 공정으로 만들어졌는데,
<Work^Seony> tsmc인가 하는 회사에서 만든게 발열도 적고 배터리도 더 오래가는 문제가... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 생산되는 아이폰6s에 두 회사의 칩에 랜덤하게 섞여있다보니 결국 뽑기운에 기대해야한다고...
<lindol> 그거 비교 환경이 다른 것 아니였나요?
<jason_> 아뇨,
<lindol> 공정이 미세해진다고 무조건 좋아지는 건 아닌가보네요 ㄸ
<lindol> ㄷ ㄷ
<jason_> 동일환경에서 시험했는데...제조사의 차이였다"고 결론
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 하는 사람도 있는데, 이미 Chipgate라고 해서 미국에서 터질대로 터진 상황이 됐네..
<lindol> 제가 봤던 글중 하나가 하나는 유십관련해서 비교 환경이 차이가 있다고만 봐서
<Work^Seony> 여기 어제날짜에 나온 "약간" 자세한 포스팅: http://macguyver.kr/782
<Work^Seony> 이건 오늘자 칩게이트 기사: http://arstechnica.com/apple/2015/10/apple-data-shows-tsmc-and-samsung-iphone-6s-models-have-similar-battery-life/
<lindol> 저 기사에서
<lindol> http://www.macrumors.com/2015/10/07/tsmc-samsung-a9-battery-tests/
<lindol> 참고 하는데..
<lindol> 저 글에 보면 이런
<lindol> "HMMM.... One phone has a SIM installed and is activated on cellular and one has no SIM."
<lindol> 댓글이 있는거 보면, 뭔가 좀 더 지켜봐야 할 것 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 일단 실험환경이 조금 차이는 나는데, 확실한건 이거 때문에 지금 말이 많다는 정도? ㅎㅎ
<lindol> 네 확실히 그런 것 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<lindol> 제 생각에는 만약 심 없는 상태에서 추가적인 동작이 많은 소모를 일으키는 원인에 의해서, 근소한 차이를 얻었다면,
<lindol> 후에는 삼성칩 쪽에 더 유리해 질 수 도 있겠네요.
<lindol> 뭐 결과는 모르지만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아마도 내 추측으로는, 동일한 환경에서 엄격하게 테스팅한다면 결국 미세공정이 우세하지 않을까 하는게 내 예측이긴 한데..
<Work^Seony> 일단 스샷부터가 한문 도배인걸로 봐서는,
<Work^Seony> tsmc나 대만 쪽 애들이 지들 편향적으로 한게 아닌가하기도 싶고..
<lindol> 아.. 일단은 뭔가 좀 의심되는 것이..
<lindol> 출처가
<lindol> 그쪽으로 다 연결되는 것 같네요
<lindol> 음..
<lindol> 그런데 궁금한 것이
<lindol> apple a9 칩도 arm 라이센스라고 해야하나?
<lindol> 그것인가요? 아니면 자체 디자인 칩이에요?
<jason_> arm의 a9이죠
<Work^Seony> 내가 알기로는 칩은 애플이 직접 디자인하고, 생산만 삼성이랑 tsmc가 하는 걸로 알고있어..
<jason_> 설계가 arm 이죠
<Work^Seony> jason_, 애플이 칩 만드는 회사 인수하지 않았었나요?
<jason_> 헉! 그게 사실이요? 그건 몰랐유. 설마~
<lindol> 설계랑 디자인이랑
<jason_> arm 도 만만챦케 큰 회사인데.. 새우와 고래에 비교할 수는 없지만...
<lindol> 어떤 차이가 있는지.. 이해가 잘 ㅠ.ㅠ
<Work^Seony> https://namu.wiki/w/%EC%95%A0%ED%94%8C%20AP%20%EC%9D%BC%EB%9E%8C
<jason_> 설계=디자인드로 봐도 되요. 린돌님
<lindol> 암이 설계하고 애플이 디자인했다..
<lindol> 라는 의미가 잘 이해가 안되서요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<lindol> IP를 판건가
<lindol> =_=
<Work^Seony> 저 위키에, ARM Holdings에서 개발한 마이크로아키텍처의 라이센스를 취득해 ARM Cortex-A 시리즈 소속 CPU 아키텍처를 사용하거나, 명령어셋 라이센스를 취득해 자체적인 ARM 호환 CPU 아키텍처를 설계해 사용하고 있다
<lindol> 아...
<Work^Seony> 자체적인 ARM 호환 CPU 아키텍처를 설계해 사용하고 있다 => 아마도 A9부터 자체 설계 칩인 걸로...
<jason_> 인텔이 비메모리칩, 삼성이 메모리칩에 특화된 기술력이 있다면 암은 모바일 씨퓨 쪽에 특화된, 설계(디자인)만 하는 회사, 제조를 않하기로 유명
<lindol> x86 instruction set 같은 것을
<lindol> 암이 아키텍처로 설계했고
<lindol> 실제 세부 레이아웃 배치및 디자인을 애플이 한거군요
<jason_> 뻔뻔이 젤 잘 알긴 하는데...ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 저 나무위키 보니까, A9에 대해서 tsmc의 16나노가 삼성의 14나노보다 더 우위라고 적혀있네요
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3429372&cpage=3
<jason_> 어우야아~
<jason_> 위 같은 건, *극혐* 이라고 표시 좀 해 주오~ ㅠㅠ
<jason_> ㅎ
<HolyKnight> zz
<HolyKnight> 혈관찾는 모기 http://i.imgur.com/kbL4rwf.gif
<SamDaSu> 다음 서버 주소가 다음카카오로 바뀐거같네요ㄷㄷ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Demonion> 안녕하세유
<ipeter> 우와.
<ipeter> 맥이 비싸긴 비싸군요.
<ipeter> 맥프레 견적 맞춰보니...덜덜덜입니다.
<DarkCircle> 레노버 하이엔드 제품군보단 나아요.
<bluedusk> 맥프레 제가 쓰고 있습니다.
<bluedusk> ㄲㅑ
<DarkCircle> 같은 가격의 레노버 하이엔드 라인업을 사면
<DarkCircle> 물론 스펙이야 좋겠지 ...
<bluedusk> 하지만 밧데리가 그렇게 못가겠죠..
<DarkCircle> 밧데리는 둘째치고 이미 내 정보는 레노버가 장악.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 레노버 x1 카본 괜찮지 않나요?
<ipeter> x1 carbon 후덜덜 하던데요.
<DarkCircle> 레노버는 다 안좋아요.
<DarkCircle> 돈을 주고 내 개인 정보도 덤으로 주고 싶으면 사면 된다는.
<bluedusk> 그게 말이 개인정보지
<DarkCircle> 유쿠에 검색하면 나돌아다니는 (...)
<bluedusk> 어떤정보가 추가로 나갈지도 모르는거잖아요
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 그게 위험한거.
<bluedusk> 그러니 맥프레를 사시는게
<DarkCircle> 내가 쓰고 있는 노트북을 언제 회사에 들고 갈지 모르는건데
<ipeter> 에어 11인치는 좀 그럴까요?
<ipeter> 가볍고 모바일적 요소에 가장 큰 비중을 둔다면요.
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 제가 에어를 쓰고 있는데 에어 11인치는 흠 ... 작은거 취향이라면 굳이 말리진 않습니다.
<DarkCircle> 11인치 좁다고 하는 분들 많이 봤는데 작은 화면이 좋다고 하는 분들도 적지 않은 편이라 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 단, 스펙은 정말 구림. 실제 체감 성능이 확 떨어지는 편은 아니지만.
<bluedusk> 어차피 전 노트북 들고 다니면서 노트북 자체로 뭔가 작업하는게 별로 없고
<bluedusk> 다들 접속해서 하는 작업이 많아서 에어 11로도 만족하면서 썼습니다.
<bluedusk> 지금은 맥프로 13 쓰고 있긴 하구요..
<bluedusk> 에어 11 쓸때도 램은 8g로 업글 해서 썼구요
<bluedusk> 지금 맥프래도 16으로 업글해서 쓰고 있긴 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 에어는 업글이 안되잖 ~ㅅ~나요
<DarkCircle> ............................................
<bluedusk> 에어도 주문시에 업글은 되요..
<bluedusk> 사고나서 업글 안되는건 맥프레나 에어나 똑같고..
<DarkCircle> 맥북 레거시 버전은 램 업글 됐었는데
<DarkCircle> 2012년도인가 13년도인가부터 슬롯이 막힘 (캐안습)
<ipeter> 맥프레 새제품 나올때 되지 않았나요?
<DarkCircle> 올해는 아닐거 같고 내년 초에나 나올듯...
<DarkCircle> 12월까지 아이폰 매출 죽치고 보면서 MacOSX 버그패치도 준비해야 할테니까요.
<bluedusk> 아 젠장 ceph 테스트 환경을 올려볼 머신이 없네요
<bluedusk> ........
<bluedusk> 약팔아야 하나.;
<DarkCircle> 헐 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 설마
<DarkCircle> 오늘
<DarkCircle> 출
<DarkCircle> ê·¼
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-;
<bluedusk> 굳이 출근하지 않아도
<bluedusk> vpn붙이면 원격으로 얼마든지 일할 수 있는 좋은 환경이지요
<bluedusk> .....
<DarkCircle> ceph를 올릴 머신이 없다니 결국 출근인카효 =3
<bluedusk> DarkCircle:  저 ceph 올릴 머신 하나만 빌려주세요
<DarkCircle> Pentium 4라도 괜찮나효 =3
<DarkCircle> 메모리도 열라 ...
<DarkCircle> 개구린데
<DarkCircle> frog 말고.
<bluedusk> 기본이 monx 3개 노드, osd node +@ 로 시작하시는거 아시죠?
<bluedusk> 10G nic 있어야 합니다....
<DarkCircle> 면 망했네 /_\
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<DarkCircle> 엄슴.
<DarkCircle> 끗 /-ㅠ-/
<bluedusk> 음핫학
<DarkCircle> (파닥파닥)
<bluedusk> jason_:  님 ceph 구성해서 써보실 생각 없으신가요?
<DarkCircle> 여기 100M nic라 캐망
<bluedusk> 제가 우분투 기반에 커뮤니티 버전으로 올려드림
<bluedusk> 하드웨어만 준비해주시면
<DarkCircle> 아 7일에 KT에서 기사 방문하기로 되어 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 왜 안왔지 ...
<DarkCircle> 썩을 ..
<jason_> blue dusk: 약올리심? ㅋ
<bluedusk> 저.. 진지한데요..
<bluedusk> 궁서체로 써드릴까요??
<jason_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 결론은 뽀샵으로 약팔아서 목숨(?)보전 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> (고릉)
<bluedusk> 갸릉갸릉
<bluedusk> 뭐 안되는데로 해봐야죠..
<bluedusk> 이가 없으면 이가탄으로..
<commania> 역시 잇몸이 튼튼해야 이를 대신하죠(?)
<DarkCircle> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNLSE0-uxcw
<bluedusk> 근데 아역배우는 누구죠?
<Demonion> 트윗펌 : 외래어, 신조어, 이상한 말들 모두 한글로 표기해도 세종대왕님 절대 안 노하십니다. 한글의 가치는 '어떤 말이든 표기할 수 있는 데'에 있는 거니까요. 세종대왕님이 한국어를 만드셨다는 오해는 이제 그만.. '한글'입니다, 한글
<DarkCircle> ㄴ...누구인지 모른다는게 함정 ~_~
<Demonion> http://neojjang.egloos.com/4057214
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 연봉 겁나 짠데요?
<DarkCircle> 원 아니고 엔
<DarkCircle> 그리고 물가는 한국이랑 조금(?) 비슷하고 교통비 지원이 되니까
<DarkCircle> 한국보단 ... 나을듯 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 대신 집세는 무지 비쌈 -ㅅ-;
<PotatoGim> ...
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다.
<PotatoGim> C, C++, Perl 모조리...
<PotatoGim> 그나마 Perl이... 위안이 되네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> pchero_work: 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 일본은 개발자 연봉이 저거 두배정도 되는줄알았는데..
<bluedusk> 지옥불반도나 지옥불 아일랜드나 똑같나 보네요
<PotatoGim> 조만간 헬아시아로 용어 확장이 이루어지지 않을까요...ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 고급 개발자 연봉은 원단위로 억대 환산됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 저건 단순 코더 연봉.
<PotatoGim> 저는 코더도 안되서 포기...
<bluedusk> 저는 한국어도 못하고 일본어도 영어도
<bluedusk> 언어가 안됨
<bluedusk> ...
<PotatoGim> Ceph 말고 Gluster 씁시다!
<PotatoGim> MDS도 필요 없습니다!
<bluedusk> mds 안써요...
<DarkCircle> 본격 약팔이 프로그램 시즌 1
<PotatoGim> 현실은 잔파일 I/O 시궁창....
<bluedusk> 어차피 블록 스토리지랑 오브젝트로만 쓸꺼라서..
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 거기다가 오픈스택이랑 붙여서 쓰는거라..
<bluedusk> 근데 전 아는게 없는게 함정임
<bluedusk> 약파는데 재주도 없지만..
<bluedusk> 아는것도 없음
<bluedusk> 큰일이네
<PotatoGim> 약팔이 실패!
<bluedusk> DarkCircle: 저 대신 세션 발표 하실 생각 없나요?
<DarkCircle> 저는 미팅있어서 ~_~
<DarkCircle> 갑하고 (...)
<bluedusk> 갑갑하군요..
<bluedusk> 저도 미팅좀..
<bluedusk> 갑 말고 여자랑..좀..;
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 저도 숟가락을...
<DarkCircle> ,,,
<pchero_work> ;;;;
<bluedusk> ;;;;;;;
<DarkCircle> ;;;;;;;;;
<PotatoGim> ;;;;;;;;;;
<Demonion> ;;;;;;;;;
<pchero_work> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d7csyRWGWI
<pchero_work> 다비치 노래 잘부르네요..
<PotatoGim> 다비치가 여성 가수들 중에서 잘 부르기로 유명한~
<pchero_work> 걸 그룹노래는 신경써서 안들었는데..
<pchero_work> 지금 들으니 정말 잘부르네요..
<pchero_work> 몰랐는데.. 텔레그램용 피진 플러그인이 있네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/11/add-telegram-support-to-pidgin-with.html
<commania> 텔레그램으로 갈아타고 싶지만... 주변에서 아무도 안쓰네요
<commania> ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 주변에서도 한창 카톡 감청 이야기 나올 땐 쓰는 것 같더니...
<PotatoGim> 금방 카톡으로...ㅡㅡ;
<commania> 제 주변에선 그때도 안 썼어요
<pchero_work> 흠..
<commania> 카톡 검열논란이 문제인건
<commania> 정부에 제공한다도 있지마는
<commania> 그걸 서버에 저장한다는것 자체가...
<commania> 껄끄럽네요
<PotatoGim> 이게 참 애매한게.
<commania> 해킹이나 감청으로부터 완전히 자유롭자니
<PotatoGim> 좋은 방향으로 쓰려면 한없이 좋고 나쁜 방향으로 쓰려면 또 한없이 나쁘다보니...
<pchero_work> 일단.. 플러그인
<commania> 먹다남은 사과가 이 사태를 좋아합니다
<pchero_work> 작동은 굉장히 잘되네요.
<commania> 가 되어버리고
<commania> 그나마 현실적 해결책은 텔레그램 쓰는건데
<pchero_work> 파일전송까지 확인했습니다. ㅎ
<commania> 텔레그램 공식 클라이언트도 이제 한글 입력이 된다는 얘기가 있던데요.
<PotatoGim> 오.. CLI 기반이라던데 뭘로 만들었는지 궁금하네요.
<commania> 함 깔아보겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> QT로 입혔을라나...
<PotatoGim> 아... 플러그인...
<pchero_work> 클라이언트용 프로그램은
<pchero_work> 버그가 있어요.
<pchero_work> 한글사용시, 띄어쓰기가 안됩니다...
<commania> Stagefright 논란때 한참 동안 탈 안드로이드를 생각해봤고
<bluedusk> 전 이만 가보겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 수고하셔요
<commania> 아이폰은 비싸서 윈도우폰 샀더니 앱도 없고 스마트워치 연동되는게 없어서 다시 안드로이드로 돌아왔는데
<commania> 또 카톡 감청이 현실화되니 텔레그램이라도 써야겠다 싶네요..
<PotatoGim> bluedusk: 안녕히 가세요~
<commania> bluedusk, 안녕히 가세요~
<Demonion> 블루찡 ㅃ
<Demonion> 헐 홀리찡 나갔네
<Demonion> 이리 오너라
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Demonion> http://blog.powerumc.kr/451
<Demonion> http://baseballpark.khan.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=bullpen3&wr_id=420277
<commania> 16:59 < Demonion> 헐 홀리찡 나갔네
<commania> 16:59 < Demonion> 이리 오너라
<commania> 16:59 -!- HolyKnight [uid24670@gateway/web/irccloud.com/x-zecuscabrknwdxvs] has  joined #ubuntu-ko
<commania> 17:00 < HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Demonion> ㅇㅅㅇ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요 :)
<ipeter> pchero님 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<pchero_work> 넵, 안녕하세요. :)
<PotatoGim> http://www.overleaf.com/
<pchero_work> PotatoGim: 오오
<pchero_work> 좋은데요??
<jason_>  나도, 좋아 보입니다.
<PotatoGim> 이제 텍 설치한다고 삽질할 필요가 없어졌네요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 바로 위키에 정리!
<PotatoGim> kotex도 지원한다고 합니다!
<HolyKnight> 호오
<HolyKnight> 협업툴인가유
<PotatoGim> 온라인 텍 환경이랄까요? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 거기에 협업이 부가로 들어간...
<HolyKnight> 허
<HolyKnight> 그러면 온라인텍스트편집기인거예유?
<PotatoGim> 예 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 이점이.. 인터넷만 되면 어디서나 확인할 수 있는 그거겠쥬?
<PotatoGim> 네! 그게 제일 큰 장점 같습니다 ㅎ
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유.
<PotatoGim> TeX 환경은 설치부터가 진입 장벽이 높았는데 그걸 안해도 되니...ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 아 그렇군유
<PotatoGim> 그래도 결국엔 문법을 알아야 된다는 함정이 아쉽네요...ㅜ
<HolyKnight> 허
<HolyKnight> 마크다운같은건가유
<PotatoGim> 사실상... 언어에 가까워요 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> TAOCP를 썼던 커누스옹이
<PotatoGim> 이 책을 쓰려고 만든 언어라죠...ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 항간에는 역자였던 류광님도 TeX 조판을 포기하고 한글로 했다카더라도...
<HolyKnight> eㄷ
<PotatoGim> 그래도 대부분의 논문들이 TeX으로 나오는 추세다보니 대학원 과정을 밟은 분들은 피하기가 어려운 코스죠..ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<PotatoGim> 한국 텍 사용자 모임 워크샵에 한번 가봤었는데
<PotatoGim> 대부분이 자연과학 교수님들이셔서...
<PotatoGim> 갔다가 엄청나게 뻘쭘했던 기억이 나네요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> eㄷ
<PotatoGim> 글고보니 TAOCP 1권은 커누스옹이 무려 28살에 썼다고....
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 오랜만에 뵙는 것 같네요..ㅜ
<autowiz_> 어찌하다보니 그렇게 되었버렸네요
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 요새는 인수인계에 정신이 없다보니...
<HolyKnight> TACO?
<HolyKnight> 첨 들어보네요
<HolyKnight> TAOCP
<PotatoGim> The Art of Computer Programming이라는 알고리즘을 수학적으로 기술하는 책입니다 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 오오
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<PotatoGim> 빌 게이츠가 이 3권을 모두 이해했다면 무조건 입사시켜주겠다고 했다던...
<PotatoGim> 지금은 볼륨 4까지 나와서 네권이 되어버렸지만...
<autowiz_> 새로운 하루가 시작되었습니다.
<autowiz_> turn up ~~    gg
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 흑.. 새로운 오늘인데 결국 인수인계 문서 작성으로 하루가 가겠네요..
<autowiz_> 인수 인계 하면 좀 편해지시나요?
<PotatoGim> 끝나면 다른 팀으로 옮기기로 했는데 이 쪽도 만만찮을 느낌이네요...ㅡㅡ;;
<PotatoGim> 그냥 뛰쳐나올 걸하는 후회가...ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 너무 일이 많아서 옮겼는데 더 많더라는 분들이 가끔 계시더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<autowiz_> ㅇ v ㅇ
<PotatoGim> 왠지 딱 그럴 삘입니다...ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 이젠 스토리지 개발이 아니라 영역 자체가 넓어지는거라...
<autowiz_> 직접 코딩 하는거 아니면
<autowiz_> 대략 전체적인 그림만 그리고 다른 사람 시키는것도 나쁘지 않을거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아마... 혼자 굴러야될 것 같습니다...
<PotatoGim> 아니... 확실히...
<autowiz_> 아니 너무하는거 아닌가요 그건
<PotatoGim> 그래서 최근 들어 잘못된 선택이었나 하는 걱정이 듭니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 선택이 아니라 회사가 문제가 있는거 아닐까 싶습니다만.
<autowiz_> 회사도 개인도 좋지 않은 일일지도 모릅니다.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<PotatoGim> 회사야 말하나마나라지만 제게 있어서는 상당히...
<PotatoGim> 험난한...
<autowiz_> 저는 요즘 몸이 좀 좋지않아서
<autowiz_> 살짝 걱정입니다. 아직 갈길은 먼데 ..
<autowiz_> 건강 잃으면, 일도 돈도 , 웃음도 잃을지도 모릅니다. 항상 건강 조심하셔요~
<PotatoGim> 예...ㅜ 안그래도 점점 빨리 지쳐가는 것 같아서 관리 좀 하려고 노력 중인데 쉽지가 않네요...
<PotatoGim> 칼퇴를 시작으로 관리를 좀 해야겠습니다...ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 제일 좋은건 틈틈이 규칙적으로 쉬는걸 지도 모르겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 내일을 위해서 한숨 자러 가야겠네요 ㅎㅎ 내일 뵙겠습니다~!
<PotatoGim> 아 오늘...
<autowiz_> 안녕히 주무세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 방금 헬조선 탈출하려는 2030 이라는 기사를 읽으면서 출근했는데,
<Work^Seony> 두분 대화 내용이... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 크헐헐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 흐 여전히 계시는군요
<Work^Seony> 어제 한글날 휴일 아니었어요?
<autowiz_> 네 휴일이었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 좀 쉬셨어요?
<autowiz_> 살짝 살짝 쉬고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 흐... 건강도 안좋으시다니 제대로 쉬셔야할텐데요...
<Work^Seony> 여기 종종 오는 orion203 혹은 Nymph라는 닉을 쓰는 아는 동생이 예전에 몸이 안좋아서 쉬다가,
<Work^Seony> 제 생각이 난다길래 하와이를 온 적이 있었거든요... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 네 종종 오시지요 그분이
<Work^Seony> 몸 상태가 심히 안좋았었다고 하는데,
<Work^Seony> 하와이 와서 다 낫고 간다고 그러더라구요
<autowiz_> 서니님 힐링캠프도 하나 운영 하셔야겠는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사실 저는 별로 해준게 없었어요
<Work^Seony> 솔직히 말씀드리자면, 좀 귀찮았거든요...
<autowiz_> 저는 이번 휴가때 좀 쉴려고 했는데 막상 하루 이틀 쉬고 나면
<autowiz_> 할게 없더라구요. 그래서 쉬는것도 체계적으로 계획을 짜고 ( 아 물론 계획없이 쉬는게 좋으신 분들도 있으십니다만 )
<autowiz_> 확실하게 쉬면서 재충전 할 수 있는 그런 코스를 만들어서 비싸게 팔아먹는 ...   아... 쉬는 생각하다가 더 스트레스 받을거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 돈 생각하면 못오게 되잖아요...
<Work^Seony> 그러면 힐링이 아니죠
<Work^Seony> 걔는 돈 적게 들였어요
<Work^Seony> 사람들이랑 많이 어울려서, 밥도 많이 얻어먹고 그랬죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아 상상만 해도 좋습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> autowiz님은 만약 오신다면 제가 좀 챙겨드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 코코넛좀 챙겨 주세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 코코넛이요?  구경도 못해봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아 거기는 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 코코넛 농장가면 팔긴 파는데요, 멀어서 안가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 보통 관광지에 있는 코코넛은 정부에서 사람 시켜서 전부 제거하거든요.
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면,
<Work^Seony> 코코넛이 아시다시피 무겁고 단단하기 때문에, 높은 곳에 있다 떨어졌을 때 사람이 맞으면 죽을 수도 있어서 그렇다고 해요
<autowiz_> 네 위험하긴 하지요
<Work^Seony> 죽을수도 있다라기보단, 맞으면 죽는다고 봐야죠
<Work^Seony> 그냥 코코넛 워터 같은거 사먹는게 더... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사실 하와이 오시면, 뭐니뭐니해도 런치플레이트 사먹는게 최곱니다
<autowiz_> 주옥같은 정보 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 런치플레이트라는건, 하와이의 독특한 식문화에서 나오는 식사 중 하나인데요,
<Work^Seony> 밥 2 주걱에 메인요리랑 반찬이랑 같이 먹는 거에요
<Work^Seony> http://www.tastyislandhawaii.com/images10/plates/plate_asahi_kalbi.jpg
<Work^Seony> 이렇게 생겼죠
<autowiz_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ   배는 고픈데 살은 빼야해서 야식먹고싶은거 참고 있는데 ㅠㅠ 사진이 참 맛스럽네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 좋아해요 ㅎㅎ  매일 먹어도 안질려요
<autowiz_> 배가 고플때가 된건지 , 저 사진을 봐서 그런지
<autowiz_> 배가 너무 고프네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저도 배고프네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 뭐 좀 사러 가야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 다녀오세요
<autowiz_> 편의점 도시락 획득 해
<autowiz_> 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오 갔다오셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 맛있게 먹고 있습니당 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아 저는 점심 먹으려면 아직 2시간 기다려야하네요
<autowiz_> 이제 먹었으니 또 졸릴꺼 같습니다 ㅋㅋ 오전10시에 중요한 미팅있는데 안자고 버텨야겠네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 조금이라도 주무시는게 낫지않을까요?
<Work^Seony> 저희는 시스템 관리자 쪽은 미팅이 한 달에 한 번 있을까말까인데..
<autowiz_> 회사업무 미팅은 아니구요
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dHmft7ogms
<Work^Seony> 대박 웃깁니다
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 고용했던 루비 프로그래머가 일을 못했던지 짤리고 다시 구인광고 나오네요...
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-10
<PotatoGim> ì»´ë°±~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 윈도우 서버에 설치된 잘쓰던 프로그램 하나가 갑자기 에러를 일으키는데, 윈도우 서버를 써본 적이 없으니 난감하네요
<Work^Seony> 이벤트 뷰어에서 보이는 메시지는 faulting module kernel32.dll 단 하나 뿐인데..
<PotatoGim> 음... 이상하네요; 환경이 바뀐건 없나요?
<PotatoGim> WinAPI 호출이 바뀌어서 저러는 경우는 봤는데...
<Work^Seony> 평소에 거의 건드리지 않는 서버에요
<autowiz_> 아ㅠㅠ 미팅이 10시가 아니라 11시 였네요
<autowiz_> 일어나니 10:25 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ 불이나게 달려갔다 왔습니다. ㅋ
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈 서버 에러는
<autowiz_> 대부분 재부팅이 답입니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> http://www.tgif.co.kr/event/event_ing_view.asp?seq=193&page=1&schClassifyState=&schOrderBy=REG_DATE
<autowiz_> TGI 프라이데이 , 블랙 프라이데이 참여?    7개 메뉴 54% 할인
<autowiz_> http://www.hankyung.com/news/app/newsview.php?aid=2015100481161
<autowiz_> 아 뭐 별거 아닌데, 그냥 기사인데 화가 나네요
<autowiz_> 임금협상이 임금상승이고 하면서 최저임금이 물가상승률 보다 더 올랐다고 하는데
<autowiz_> 최저임금 은 정말 편의점 알바라던가 정말 최소한의 임금을 받는직종에 해당되는건데 그딴 월급주고 일을 시켜먹을려고하는거 자체가 문제 아닌가 싶은데 아후
<HolyKnight> http://likejazz.com/post/130723706880
<PotatoGim> ~~
<PotatoGim> 아...
<PotatoGim> 정줄 놓고 있다가 shutdown -r이 아니라 shutdown -h를 해버렸네요...
<PotatoGim> 서버야 아프지마...ㅜ
<DarkCircle> R.I.P
<PotatoGim> 어흑.. WOL도 안되는데...ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 주말동안 쉬게 해줘야겠네요...
<PotatoGim> 안그래도 2G 메모리로 고생도 많은데..ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 그나저나 그 흔적은 ... 없애야겠쿤요 =3
<DarkCircle> 누가 shutdown -h를 때렸어? 하면 ㄷㄷㄷ
<PotatoGim> 아.. 개인 서버라서 괜찮을 것 같습니다..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 한동안 위키 업뎃을 못하는게 문제이긴 한데...
<DarkCircle> 그럼 그냥 .... 죽어있는 채로 - -) ...
<PotatoGim> 어차피 사무실이랑 걸어서 15분 거리니까...
<PotatoGim> 운동한다 생각하고 한번 다녀오죠 뭐...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 토요일도 얼마 안남았습니다.
<HolyKnight> 하
<HolyKnight> 곧 막날이네유
<HolyKnight> 연휴.....
<Jung_> 연휴가 끝이라니....
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오면가고 가면 또 오겠지요
<Jung_> 다음 연휴는 크리스마스네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 크리스마스라고 해도 뭐
<autowiz_> 두달 반정도 남았으니까
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 연휴 따위...
<DarkCircle> 감자옹으 멘붕
<PotatoGim> 연휴는 밀린 문서 작성하라고 있는거란 말입니다!ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 연휴엔 배터지게 먹고 화장실에서 문고리를 부여잡으며 응아를 해야되지 말입니다. /-ㅠ-/
<DarkCircle> while(1){ 먹고(); 자고(); 싸고(); }
<PotatoGim> 싸고()에서 먹고()를 통해 할당했던 메모리의 해제가 실패하면 어떻게 하죠?ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> while(1){ try { whie(1) { 먹고(); 자고(); 싸고(); } } catch ( Exception e ) { 부붓(); } }
<PotatoGim> 네이티브 C라 지원이 안됩니다...ㅜ
<DarkCircle> .....
<DarkCircle> while(1){ eat(); nap(); poop(); if(haz_stomach_ache) { poopoop(); sleep(28800000); } }
<DarkCircle> 대충 넘어가요 대충 ... ;;
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3443406&cpage=1
<autowiz_> 많이 많이 답답하네요 와
<autowiz_> 완전 자기만 옳다는 식이군요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 애 죽일 기세 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 저거 보니까 간호사가 총맞아 죽어가는 환자에게 수혈 안하고 수액 쑤셔넣는 이야기가 생각나네요.
<DarkCircle> 이세상엔 다양한 종류의 핵노답인간이 존재하는듯.
<autowiz_> 이혼 하게될지도 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 애 살리려면 이혼해야죠. 저건 방법 없음. 장모한테 쳐맞지 않은거만 해도 다행이지 ... 진짜 장모는 보살인듯.
<HolyKnight> 애도 성장기에는
<HolyKnight> 고기 먹어야 한대유.
<DarkCircle> 우유 치즈 순대 간 떡볶이 등등 닥치는대로 먹어야돼요.
<DarkCircle> 라면은 솔직히 좀 아닌데(나트륨이 ...-_-;) 피자 치킨 푸딩 빵 이런게 영양가 없다고 생각하는건 ... 노답정신병.
<PotatoGim> 캬.. 미칠려면 곱게 미칠 것이지...
<DarkCircle> 그리고 사실 식품공학쪽 전문가들 말로는 한국에 파는 라면이 건데기가 비루해서 그렇지 완전식품에 속하는건 맞다고합니다.
<PotatoGim> 큭... 그 말을 들으니 갑자기 라면이 땡기네요...
<DarkCircle> 짜왕드세요짜왕 /-ㅠ-/
<DarkCircle> (부추긴다)
<PotatoGim> 저는 매운거 타입!
<DarkCircle> 그럼 붉닥면
<PotatoGim> 선택지는
<PotatoGim> 불닭 vs 틈새 vs 통큰
<PotatoGim> 하지만... 시간이 너무 늦었네요..ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 시간은 중요하지 않아요 낄낄
<DarkCircle> 날밝으면 짜장면 끓여먹으야긋네 ... 신라면도 낄낄.
<autowiz_> 짜왕 한봉지 남았는데
<autowiz_> 뽀글이 해먹을까 말까 고민중입니다 하핫
<DarkCircle> 짜왕을 뽀글이로 해드시다니 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> ...모두 풍족한 삶을 누리시는군요...ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 저는 하나 남은 찹쌀떡과 하루 견과로 버티고 있습니다...ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전 짜왕 ... 면발만 먹어봤숩미다 -ㅅ-;;
<DarkCircle> 우유들어간건 못먹어서 (...)
<autowiz_> 아 다크서클님 힘드시게
<autowiz_> 힘드시겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 하루견과 좋네요 오오옷
<DarkCircle> 알고보니 웬만한 라면에는 우유가 다 들어있 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 우유 안들어간 목록을 따로 적고 다니면서 먹습니다 ㄱ-;
<PotatoGim> 몸에 좋은 것보다... 혀가 좋아하는 것을 먹고 싶은데 냉장고와 찬장이 텅텅 비었습니다...
<DarkCircle> 신라면이라든가 신라면이라든가 신라면이라든가 ...
<DarkCircle> 마트에서 신라면 사시면 ... 싸게 드실 수 있 ...
<PotatoGim> 사실 집 옆에 편의점이 있기는 한데...
<DarkCircle> 편의점(x), 중대형 할인마트(o)
<DarkCircle> 편의점 너무 비싸요 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<PotatoGim> 동네에 있는 마트들은 이 시간에 문을 닫더라구요...ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 헐 ... 24시간 하는 마트가 없다니 ...
<autowiz_> 배달 해주는곳 아는데요
<autowiz_> 전화번호가 어디 있을텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 010-4211-2359 여기 전화하시고 입금 하시면 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 그냥 이럴바에야 동네 치킨집에서 치킨 한마리 시켜드시는게 가성비 쩔어요.
<DarkCircle> 매운게 고프면 거기에 고추기름 좀 뿌리면 되고 ~ (응?)
<autowiz_> 전화가 안오네요 ㅠㅠ   (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 다행히도
<PotatoGim> 단골 닭집이 2시까지 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아 지난주인가 회사앞 분식점에 갔습니다. 참치마요 덥밥을 먹는데 , 매운소스드릴까요 하길래 , 뭐 타바스코 소스 정도인줄 알았는데.
<autowiz_> (맵다고 조금만 넣으라고 하시긴 하셨습니다만) 캡사이신 소스더라구요 아ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 강렬한 기억이었습니다 아주 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 오...
<PotatoGim> 그 가게 상호가 어떻게 되나요??
<PotatoGim> 제가 매운 맛이라면 사족을 못 써서...
<autowiz_> 저희 회사 앞이니까 저도 볼겸 한번 오시지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 김밥촌 이라는 곳입니다.
<PotatoGim> http://map.naver.com/local/siteview.nhn?code=20829685
<PotatoGim> 요기 말씀하시는거지요?
<PotatoGim> 아.. 아닌 것 갈네요;
<autowiz_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/l7qu0609mz6e7az/%EA%B9%80%EB%B0%A5%EC%B4%8C%EB%B0%A5%EC%83%81.png?dl=0
<autowiz_> 이집 맞은편에 매운 족발 집도 있구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 웬지 감자옹 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 호주머니에 짤짤이할 돈 충분히 있다면 매운음식 요리집 순례다니실듯.
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 두군데 빼고는....
<PotatoGim> 다 성지순례한 것 같습니다...
<PotatoGim> 신길동 매운짬뽕이랑...
<PotatoGim> 온누리에 돈까스...
<PotatoGim> 자극적인 음식을 먹으면서 희열을 느끼는 것으로 봐서는
<autowiz_> 아 츄릅츄릅 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 진성 M 성향이 있는게 아닐까라는 걱정이 드네요 ㅡㅡ;
<autowiz_> 스트레스가 원인일지도 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 우울증 증상이 있는경우, 과식-식욕부진-조울증-체질변화 등등 많은 일이 일어날 수 도 있다고 합니다.
<PotatoGim> 헉... 스텝 바이 스텝으로 가고 있네요...
<PotatoGim> 어...
<PotatoGim> 먹을 거...
<FriedChicken_>  /!\
<autowiz_> 밤샘하면서 고생하니까 몸에 힘이 점점 빠지는데 , 힘낼려고 밥을 무식하게 많이먹다보니
<autowiz_> 예전 두배정도로 몇달은 먹은거 같네요. 저도 스트레스 때문인지 먹는걸로 풀려고하는거 처럼 우걱우걱 먹기만 하고 ㅜㅜ
<FriedChicken_> 그래도 먹다 죽으면 때깔은 곱겠죠 /-ㅠ-/
<autowiz_> 뜍기 싫은데요 ㅠㅠ
<FriedChicken_> 아 마따...
<FriedChicken_> 감자옹 디진다돈까스는 드셔보셨나요 /-ㅠ-/
<FriedChicken_> 혀 끝부터 위장이 싸하게 타오른다는 그맛
<PotatoGim> 네 온누리에 돈까스에서 판다는데
<PotatoGim> 그거랑 신길동 매운 짬뽕을 못 먹어봤습니다..ㅜ
<autowiz_> 자극적인걸 너무 좋아라 했는지 술도 담배도 독한거만 찾았더니 이제 몸이 슬슬 못따라오는거 같습니다.
<FriedChicken_> 술은 조절만 잘하면 ㅡㅅㅡ
<FriedChicken_> 오히려 도수 엄한 술이 더 안좋더라고요
<PotatoGim> 자몽에 이슬같은...ㅡㅡ;;
<FriedChicken_> 제가 그런거 싫어함 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<PotatoGim> 한번 안 취한다고 좋다고 들이부었다가
<PotatoGim> 담날에 죽겠더라구요;
<FriedChicken_> 그냥 맛좀 보자고 한잔 하는거라면 모를까 두잔 이상은 ...
<autowiz_> 앞으론 순한 술로 살짜기만 마시기로 했습니다.
<autowiz_> 아 배고파 ~~~~
<FriedChicken_> 순한술은 오히려 안좋은게 뭐냐면
<FriedChicken_> 너무 순해서 취기가 안올라오는 부작용이 ...
<FriedChicken_> 그래서 자제력을 잃고 계속 퍼마시는 악순환
<FriedChicken_> 참이슬 빨간거랑 한라산 흰거 정도가 괜찮으너 같더라고요
<PotatoGim> 저는 산...
<autowiz_> 저는 알칼리
<FriedChicken_> 하여간 ... 도수가 그정도.
<FriedChicken_> 대충 21~25도쯤
<FriedChicken_> 알딸딸 한 느낌이 오는 때가 딱 있으니..
<FriedChicken_> 그때부터 끊고 고기를 포풍흡입 ㅡㅠㅡ 하면 kiaaaaaa
<PotatoGim> 저는 고기부터...ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 4인 기준으로 두병인가 시켜놓고 고기 불판 비울때마다 한잔씩 딱  그렇게 세판 비우면 주량도 적당하게 조절 되고 고기 소화도 잘되던가 - -) ...
<DarkCircle> 고기먹고 싶네요 - -) ...
<PotatoGim> 고기 번개를 주선하시는겁니다!
<DarkCircle> 차라리 돈까스 번개를 ...
<DarkCircle> -ㅠ- 후룹.
<DarkCircle> 흑석동에 참 맛있는 집이 있죠
<DarkCircle> 거기도 매운 소스가 있긴 합니다만.
<DarkCircle> 맵다기보단 그냥 맛있는 소스.
<autowiz_> 오늘도 편의점 도시락이나 먹어야 하나봅니다.
<autowiz_> 오늘새벽에 이렇게들 고기 이야기를 하게 된것은 아까그 채식주의자 이야기 때문일까요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 스타트는 사건인데 종래에는 번개로 이야기가...ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 다음주에 고기 번개 함가나요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth_> 안녕하세요^.^
<razgon_MBP> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_MBP> 휴가같은 연휴를 즐기고 있는 라즈곤입니다
<razgon_MBP> 결국은 맥의 마수에 걸렸.... 아니 패러럴즈의 마수에 걸렸습니다. 윈7으로 동시실행 모드가 안되서 보니 11로 업그레이드 하니 되는...ㅠㅠ
<razgon_MBP> 역시 일요일 오전. ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-10-11
<PotatoGim> 으어...
<PotatoGim> 눈뜨자마자 파워 워킹!
<PotatoGim> walking(X) working(O)
<autowiz_> 수고 많으십니다. ^^
<PotatoGim> 게으름의 댓가를 치르는 중입니다...ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 이따가 사무실에 또 들려야겠네요...
<PotatoGim> 어제 실수로 서버를 꺼버리는 바람에;
<autowiz_> 2015년 10월 10일 shutdown -h 사건 인가요
<autowiz_> history 파일에 타임 스템프를 찍는 기능이 있는데
<PotatoGim> 옙..ㅜ history 파일 자체에는 항상 시간이 기록되지요.
<autowiz_> 다른사람 뻘짓한거 찾기엔 좋을듯 합니다. 물론 내가 뻘짓한건 어떻게든 숨겨야 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 대신 history 명령에서 시간 형식을 보여주는 것은 HISTTIMEFORMAT 쉘 변수로..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그랬던가요?
<PotatoGim> 다행히도 개인 서버입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 뭐 저는 운영서버도 꺼봤습니다. 실수로
<PotatoGim> 컥...
<autowiz_> 엔터 치고 어? 이서버가 아니네 했었드랬지요
<PotatoGim> 수습이 빡세셨겠네요;
<autowiz_> 담당자한테 전화해서 실수라고 , 서버 꺼졌다는 문자 갈꺼라고 , 다시 키겠다고 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 그렇게 크리티컬하지 않은 서버라서 뭐 괜찮았습니다.
<PotatoGim> 어떤 담당자들은 한따까리하는 경우가 있더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 크리티컬한거였으면 제가 두번 세번 확인하고 껏겠지요 ㅋ
<jun_another> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 준 하이~
<jun_another> autowiz_ 형 뭐하세요~??
<jun_another> 오늘도 가상화된 모토사이클의 세계에 빠져계신지....ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오늘은 프로그래밍의 세계에 빠져있다는 ㅋ
<jun_another> 뜨헉;;; 어떤 프로그래밍이요>
<jun_another> 형 전 이만 가볼께요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_another> 평일에 뵈요
<ideadownload> 우분투 14 버젼에서, Locale을 EUC-KR로 하는방법이 locale-gen ko_KR.EUC-KR 이던데, 그러면 cp949 로 기본 Locale 설정하는 방법은 무엇인가요?
<autowiz_> id 별로 따로 지정하는건 .bashrc 파일에서 하면 될거 같구요
<autowiz_> 모든 계정 전부 하는 방법은 어느 파일을 만져야 되는지 좀 찾아봐야 할거 같습니다.
<PotatoGim> 으어... 결국 오늘도 사무실에 왔네요...
<autowiz_> 뭐 그리 놀라운 일도 아니지 않습니까 허헛
<autowiz_> 부팅은 잘 되었나요?
<ideadownload> 이게 용도가 기본 파일 로케일이 UTF8이던데 이걸 윈도우 운영체제에서 한글 내용이 들어간 파일을 업로드하면 , 리눅스에서 깨지더군요, EUc-KR로 기본 로케일을 설정해두면 한글이 깨지지는 않지만, 2중모음 이상?은 깨져서 얻은 답이 CP949를 사용하라는것인데.. 하는방법을 모르겠습니다..
<ideadownload> JAVA (리눅스에서 서버) 서버 와의 윈도우 (클라이언트)와 서로 통신을 하니, 한글이 깨져서 통신이 되더라구요. 이럴때도 Locale을 EUC-KR이나, CP949로 설정하면 되길레 계속 이방법을 찾고 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 혹시 몇일전에도 동일한 문제를 여뿨보신적 없으신지요 ㅎㅎ
<ideadownload> 이번에는 다른쪽으로 물어보려구요
<autowiz_> 일단 자버 프로세스가 실행될 당시
<ideadownload> 원인을 안상태라서 이제 Locale 설정 방법만 알면 될것 같아서요
<autowiz_> L
<ideadownload> 네,
<autowiz_> LANG 환경변수 설정값에 따라 프로그램이 다르게 동작하게되구요.
<ideadownload> 네
<autowiz_> 해당 프로그램 실행 스크립트를 작성 혹은 수정하시거나 , 그 사용자 ID 의 .bashrc 혹은 .profile 파일을 수정하는 방법
<ideadownload> 아그러면 꼭 전체 시스템의 Locale 변경이 아닌 이 방법으로도 가능하다는것이군요
<autowiz_> 전체적으로 수정할려면 아마도 /etc/default/profile 혹은 /etc/profile 정도 일려나
<ideadownload> 그런데 EUC-KR로 설정을 하니, 지정된 범위?를 벗어나니 한글이 깨지는 증상을 확인했습니다.
<ideadownload> 이에 대해 포럼에 질문을 하여 보니 EUC-KR은 범위가 낮아서 그런것이라고 하던데, CP949로 하면 될것 같더군요. 그런데 Locale을 CP949로 하는 방법은 없을까요?
<PotatoGim> 예 다행히도 별다른 일 없이 바로 다 올라오네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 아직까지 cp949 랑 euc-kr 차이를 못느껴봤습니다만 ..
<ideadownload> 제가 포럼에 질문을 하였었는데
<ideadownload> EUC-KR 의 문자 표현 범위는 2350 글자
<ideadownload> CP949 의 문자 표현 범위 8822 글자 라고 하시더군요
<PotatoGim> cp949 자체는 euc-kr보다 상위 언어 집합이긴 한데
<PotatoGim> 사실상 윈도우즈를 위한 것이라고 보셔도...
<autowiz_> 가끔 몇몇글자가 깨진다고 하시는게 리눅스 터미널에서 말씀하시는거지요?
<autowiz_> 리하이요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 윽.. 실수로 나가버렸네요 ㅎㅎ;
<ideadownload> 네, 터미널에서 출력되는 모든 내용중  몇몇 한글만 깨져요
<autowiz_> 1. 터미널에서 꼭 보셔야 하는건지요.
<autowiz_> 2. 터미널에서 보실때는 특정 프로그램을 사용하시는지 아니면 cat 같은 일반적인 방법을 사용하시는지요
<autowiz_> (간단하게는 euc-kr 이랑 cp949  (MS949) 가 달라서 안된다는거구요 . 필요한경우 파일을 볼때 인코딩해서 보는 방법이 있을거 같긴 한데 좀 복잡할거 같습니다. 자바에서 화면으로 출력을 하는경우라면 자바안에서 인코딩을 해서(예를들면 utf-8 으로) 출력하면 될거 같습니다.
<ideadownload> 이게 터미널에 출력 되는 내용만 그러는게 아니라 리눅스에서 실행중인 프로그램들이 인식할때도 다 특정 문자만 깨지네요..
<autowiz_> 자바프로그램을 직접 만드신경우라면
<autowiz_> javac -encoding MS949 foo.java   이런식으로 재컴파일을 하라는데
<autowiz_> 저는 재컴파일이 안되네요
<autowiz_> 소스코드중에 인코딩에 문제가 될문자가 있으면 컴파일이 안되는거였군요.
<ideadownload> 제가 직접 만든 자바 파일이 아니라서요..
<ideadownload> Java 명령어로 자바 프로그램을 실행만 하는게 제가 하는것이에요. 그런데 그안에서 한글 파일을 읽을때 깨지네요..
<autowiz_> java -Dfile.encoding=MS949 foo   이런것도 있네요
<autowiz_> http://egloos.zum.com/psg9/v/1131327
<autowiz_> 이런 설명도 있는데 뭐 슬쩍한번 읽어보셔요
<autowiz_> 포테토님 저녁은 뭘로 드시겠어요?
<autowiz_> 이왕이변 비슷한걸로 드실까요 ㅎㅎ
<SamDaSu> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 앗
<PotatoGim> 이제 봤네요...ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 아직 메뉴를 못 정했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ideadownload> 아아 많이 늦었군요. 저 방법을 해보았는데 소용이 없더군요 ㅜㅜ
<ideadownload> 맞아요! 저기 링크처럼 저도 저러네요
<PotatoGim> 퇴근하시는 선임분이 맥주나 한잔 하자고 하시네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아고~ 맥주에서 소주로 주종 변경이네요...ㅡㅡ;
<PotatoGim> 내일 일 제대로 하려나...;
<autowiz_> 1인1병이 진리 입니다.
<autowiz_> 2병까지는 괜찮은데
<autowiz_> 인당 2병 넘어가면 다음날 지장 있지요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 맥주라고 전화로 약속해놓고 갔더니 이과두주 (ㅇ?)
 * DarkCircle 속이 탄다(ㅂㄷㅂㄷ)
<PotatoGim> 으으... 얼릉 집에 가고 싶네요 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> autowiz_: 혹시 전문연구요원 TO 없으신가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 전문연구요원이 뭔가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 소프트웨어 개발자 는 한명 필요합니다. 저랑 같이 일할 사람으로다가
<PotatoGim> 흔히 산업체라고 하는 병역특례 이야기인데...
<autowiz_> 아 저도 그거 해볼려고 했었는데
<autowiz_> 요즘은 TO 많이 줄었을텐데요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 대기업 쪽은 전부 빠졌고 대신에 중견/중소 쪽으로 자유 TO로 바뀌었더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 포테토님 요원이신거에요? 멋지다  ~ FBI 요원 같은 느낌 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ...노예요원이죠..ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 올해까지만 해보고 다른 회사를 알아보려고 합니다..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 에고.. 이제 집에 왔네요
<HolyKnight> 에휴
<HolyKnight> 내일 출근이네유
<PotatoGim> ..ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 항상 출근이라는 말은 비수처럼 꽂히네요...
<autowiz_> 다들 주말 동안 잘 쉬셨나요
<PotatoGim> 헤롱헤롱합니다~~
<PotatoGim> PTT가 뭔지 아시는 분??
<autowiz_> 쉼을 마무리하고 내일을 위한 마음의 준비를 할 시간 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 뭔 주말에 대뜸 면접보자고 문자가 오네요...
<PotatoGim> 것도 일요일 밤 11시에..;;
<Demonion> http://blog.naver.com/kickthebaby/220457306105
<autowiz_> 한국회사 맞나요?
<PotatoGim> 네, 통신 솔루션 회사이긴 한데...
<PotatoGim> 검색해보니 판교의 구석에 있네요;;
<autowiz_> http://blog.naver.com/kickthebaby/220482019083
<autowiz_> 요즘 젊은이들에대한 , 오해에서 이해로~ 랄까
<autowiz_> 하는 동영상입니다. 안타깝네요 학자금도 , 취업도
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 저도 아직까지 남은 학자금 대출을 보면 숨이 턱턱 막히네요...
<autowiz_> 헙 아직도요?
<autowiz_> 제가 좀 대신 갚아드릴까요?
<autowiz_> 한 만원만 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 으허허.. 그나마 저는 2학년 마치고 자퇴해서 취업한거라 4학기 등록금은 안냈는데
<PotatoGim> 대학원이 그만...ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 으음...
<autowiz_> 아 대학원이 있군요.
<PotatoGim> 한 학기에 270 정도였으니까..
<autowiz_> 자주 그런생각을 해봅니다.
<PotatoGim> 천오백 ~ 이천 정도 남았겠네요 ㅎㅎ...
<autowiz_> 돈이 좀 있었으면 , 친구나 가족들 돈 걱정은 안하고 살게 해주고 싶다는... 그런 생각
<autowiz_> 2000 정도 뭐 한달에 150 씩 갚으면 14개월 이네요. 금방갑니다.
<autowiz_> 한달에 200정도는 좀 아끼면 저축할 수 있잖아요 ^^
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 월세와 집에 보내는 생활비가...
<autowiz_> 월세이시면 ㅠㅠ , 접에 생활비까지 보내시고 장하십니다.
<PotatoGim> 말씀만이라도 위로가 됩니다 ㅎㅎ 한국장학재단에서 매달 꼬박꼬박 떼가기는 하는데...
<autowiz_> 아이고 석사님이시군요 굽신굽신
<PotatoGim> ...가라 석사라서 뭐라 드릴 말씀이 없네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 어우... 과음했더니 피로가 확 올라오네요...
<PotatoGim> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ergodox-ez-an-incredible-mechanical-keyboard/x/12424078#/
<autowiz_> 전에 누가 한번 이걸 올렸었는데
<autowiz_> 서니님이셨나
<PotatoGim> 아으... 손목지지대랑 틸트킷 중에 어떤 녀석을 골라야할지 고민이네요.
<PotatoGim> 아, 아마 절겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 요거랑 Infinity 중에 고민했는데
<DarkCircle> 어음 ...
<PotatoGim> 결국엔 EZ가 깔끔해서 질렀다만...
<autowiz_> 둘다는 안되는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 속기사 키보드 써보시면 ...
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<DarkCircle> 다른 키보드 못쓰실듯 /-ㅠ-/ 파닥파닥
<DarkCircle> 술에서 깨서 싹이나신 감자옹 /-ㅠ-/
<PotatoGim> 아직 배불러서 못 자고 있습니다...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 어.. 모든 식물이 싹날때는 독소가 생긴데요
<PotatoGim> 술김에 키보드는 질렀는데
<autowiz_> 감자는 유독 심하긴 하다는데
<PotatoGim> 악세서리에서 고민하네요...ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 솔라닌!
<DarkCircle> 아침에 붕노하시면 독소 배출 성공(?)
<PotatoGim> C45H73NO15
<PotatoGim> 술똥으로 배출을...
<DarkCircle> 무섭 ...
<DarkCircle> 문고리를 부여잡는거군요 (...)
<PotatoGim> 큭..ㅜ 술먹고 지름이라니...
<DarkCircle> 가난감자옹 -ㅅ-
<PotatoGim> 키보드는 그만 지르자고 했는데 300불을 또 부었네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 어흑...
<autowiz_> 300 박스정도 괜찮습니다.
<DarkCircle> 300불이면 웬지 ... 좀 간지나는 체리 ...
<DarkCircle> 아니면 리얼포스
<DarkCircle> 해피해킹
<DarkCircle> (킁킁킁)
<PotatoGim> 저는 무접점정전용량보단 기계식이 역시...
<PotatoGim> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ergodox-ez-an-incredible-mechanical-keyboard/x/12424078#/
<PotatoGim> 손목받침은 좀 더 진지하게 고민해봐야겠네요...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 키보드는 각도조절은 일단 기본인거 같습니다. 저도 한동안 각도 없이 평평하게 키보드 써봤는데 역시 살짝 기울여진게 좋습니다.
<DarkCircle> 아 저건 키보드를 지르는게 아니잖아요 =3
<autowiz_> 손목받침도 있으면 참 좋은데... 책상 공간을 좀 차지하기 땜시
<DarkCircle> 나온다는 보장이 있을지 없을지도 모르고,
<DarkCircle> "실패"를 감안한 펀드레이징.
<PotatoGim> 음... 저 플젝은 사실상 거의 마무리 단계라..ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 다 만들어지고 나서 질러도 사실 상관 없는 ...
<autowiz_> 투자 개념이랄까... 뭐 어떤건 선지불 함으로써 싸게 살 수 있을지도.
<PotatoGim> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 싸게도 싸게고..
<PotatoGim> 어고독스 시리즈가 잘 안나와서
<DarkCircle> 참고로 말씀드리자면
<PotatoGim> 예전에 한번 DIY 킷/완제품 구성이 매스드롭에 떴었을 때에도 물량이 오링나서...
<DarkCircle> 저 배열이 속기 키보드 배열입니다.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 속기 키보드 말씀드린거.
<PotatoGim> CAS 시리즈는 가격이...ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 무식하게 비싸서 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 그냥 기계식 + 인체공학 + 프로그래머블만 되는 정도면...
<PotatoGim> 제 수준에서는 만족..ㅜ
<autowiz_> 저는 포테토님 도착하는거 보고 생각해보면 될거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 프로그래머블 키보드 하니 떠오르는거 ...
<DarkCircle> Optimus Maximus ...
<PotatoGim> 흐흐... 오면 바로 인증 올리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아..
<PotatoGim> LED 키보드...
<DarkCircle> 너무 비싼데다 공정 뽑아내는것도 힘들어서 생산이 중단됐다고 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 가격이 좀 심하게 어머님 행방이 묘연했죠 ㅡㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 키감이 뭐같아도 진짜 질러보고 싶은거였는데 (...ㅋㅋㅋ...)
<DarkCircle> 거의 150만원인가 -_-;
<autowiz_> 오면 찾아뵈면 안될까요 ㅎㅎ . 물론 식사는 다음주중에 먼저 대접해드리고 싶습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 근데 국내에도 고려장급 가격대를 자랑하는 키보드가 있긴 해요
<DarkCircle> 물론 제작 과정을 보면 그럴만하다 이해가 가능한 궁극의 소장용(?) 키보드지만.
<PotatoGim> 헉.. 제가 들고 가겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 수작업하시는 장인들이 계시던데...
<DarkCircle> 장인들 이라기보단
<DarkCircle> 한사람.
<DarkCircle> 나무 키보드에 체리스위치 박는건데
<autowiz_> *__*   자꾸만 미루시지말고 얼굴함 보여주세요~ ㅎㅎ 여쭤볼것도 산더미인데 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 키캡 나무로 된거 전에 인터넷에서 한번 봤었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 혼자서 깎고 다듬고 굽고 가공하고 바르고 ... 말리고 ..
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 저는 왠지 그런 엔틱한거에 약해서..
<PotatoGim> 키감이 어떨지야 몰라도 되게 궁금하네요
<autowiz_> 지금와서 후회되는게 386 시절 키보드를 가지고 있었어야 했는데 하는 후회가 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 체리스위치 키감 + 나무 똑딱이 느낌.
<DarkCircle> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0089XDG3I?keywords=optimus%20maximus&qid=1444584471&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2
<DarkCircle> 팔긴 파네요 -_-;
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 가격 진짜...
<DarkCircle> http://www.amazon.com/Datamancer-The-Seafarer-Keyboard/dp/B00WDKB2GG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_147_6?ie=UTF8&refRID=13ZP0HD7R263VDA9EE8K&dpID=41s7D8kxDEL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_
<DarkCircle> 이런거도 있고 ...
 * DarkCircle (...) 저급한 지구인들아!
<PotatoGim> 와..
<PotatoGim> 두번째는 제대로 소유욕을 자극하네요.
<DarkCircle> 아 웬지 헬게이트 오픈한 느낌 ㄷㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 링크 따라가면 별의별게 다 있네요
<autowiz_> 헬게이트 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 근데 잔고가...
<DarkCircle> http://www.amazon.com/Mechanical-Keyboard-Noppoo-Cherry-MX-Red/dp/B00VNSUW1A/ref=pd_sim_sbs_147_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=1SAB3P5JW23S0WGTQDSM&dpID=51yiFV0cftL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_
<DarkCircle> 이런게 참 괜찮을거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 좁은 책상에 딱 놓고 수구리 모드로 열타칠때.
<DarkCircle> 열타 : 열라게 타자.
<PotatoGim> 나프촉~
<PotatoGim> 체리 ML4100도 저런 류죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 무슨 십자군원정단
<PotatoGim> 대학생 때부터 입사 1년 정도까지는 ML4100을 썼었는데...
<autowiz_> 무기들처럼 키보드가 아주 대박이네요 와우
<PotatoGim> 어느새 먹물이 차면서 키보드에 욕심을 부리고...ㅜ
<DarkCircle> http://www.amazon.com/WASD-6-Key-Cherry-Switch-Tester/dp/B00AZQKCD4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_147_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1SAB3P5JW23S0WGTQDSM&dpID=41bdGDPmEPL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_ 이건 체리스위치 테스터.
<DarkCircle> 스위치별로 한번씩 눌러보게 맹근...
<PotatoGim> 오... 오링 센스까지...
<PotatoGim> http://academic.naver.com/view.nhn?doc_id=154002560&dir_id=0&page=0&query=zeromq&ndsCategoryId=10513&library=82
<PotatoGim> 헐..
<autowiz_> http://www.amazon.com/Noppoo-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard-Switches/dp/B0091QOCNA/ref=pd_sim_sbs_147_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0S52M4ZQ9TVKJ7VHZZYR&dpID=41aJ6cgW1mL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_
<autowiz_> 이거 맘에 드는데 싸네요 ...
<DarkCircle> 저도 저런 스타일이 좋 *-ㅅ-*
<DarkCircle> 쪼매나고 철컥철컥 하는 느낌.
<PotatoGim> http://twook.tistory.com/24
<PotatoGim> 요게 제가 집에서 쓰는 녀석이랑 같은거
<autowiz_> 철컹철컹하니 갑자기 이게 떠오르네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0LWQwJXxvM
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 책상 좀 넓게 차지해서라도 ... 좀 제대로 된 키보드를 쓴다면 ...
<DarkCircle> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F4FHY64?keywords=unicomp&qid=1444585278&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1 이런거?
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ 좋기는 좋았었습니다. 100% 기억이 나지는 않습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 워... 이건 제대로 오리지널이네요
<DarkCircle> 전 어렸을때 한참 쓰다가
<DarkCircle> 집에서 버려서 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 진짜 비싼건데 -_-;
<autowiz_> poker3 이거 저 지를거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> http://www.pckeyboard.com/ 여기가 그 회사예요.
<PotatoGim> 이렇게 또 한 분이 지름을...
<autowiz_> 생각보다 싸네요
<PotatoGim> 아.. 저거 버클링
<DarkCircle> 버클링이 오리지날 Basic M 에서 채용한 방식.
<PotatoGim> 한때 키매냐에 복고 열풍이 불었을 때 유니콤프 많이 찾으시더라구요
<DarkCircle> 버클링이 원조 기계식 키 스위치인데 ...
<autowiz_> 90년도 초반에 컴을 처음 사주셨는데
<autowiz_> 이제껏 그때 컴 접한걸 천재일우라고 생각했었는데
<PotatoGim> http://www.kbdmania.net/xe/market/8909265
<autowiz_> 갑자기 그냥 컴을 안만났으면 다른 루트로 이미 외국에서 살고 있었을지도 모르겠다느 생각이 드네요.  ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 권한없음 ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 윽...ㅜ
<autowiz_> 갈축은 넌클릭 방식이지요?
<PotatoGim> 네, 갈축은 넌클릭입니다!
<DarkCircle> 권한없음ㅋ
<PotatoGim> 으... 유니콤프 버클링 매물인데
<PotatoGim> 파랑 각인까지 넣은거라 이쁘더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 사실 90년대면은 버클링보다는 알프스가...
<PotatoGim> http://www.riss.kr/search/detail/DetailView.do?p_mat_type=1a0202e37d52c72d&control_no=f674717aa85b53807ecd42904f0c5d65#redirect
<PotatoGim> 와 무슨 이걸 6천원을 걸어놨네요 ㅡㅡ;
<PotatoGim> 아... 내용이 궁금한데...
<DarkCircle> 차라리 인더스트리얼 기반 소스코드를 뒤져보는게 더 빠르지 않을까요?
<PotatoGim> 어떤 말인지 모르겠어요~
<DarkCircle> 마침 제가 회원으로 있어서 저널 받아서 논문 보고 있는데
<autowiz_> 논문들 열람이 생각보다 비싼데... 대학교 도서관 가면 거기 IP 같은걸로 논문자료 무료열람이 됐었던거 같습니다.
<DarkCircle> 내용은 딱히 별거 없네요
<PotatoGim> 오오...
<DarkCircle> 메시지 프로토콜 정의 하고 플랫폼 모델 대충 보여주고 뺑뺑이 돌리고 실험값 뽑아내는거
<PotatoGim> 음... 저도 학교 아이디로 접근이 되려나 모르겠네요;
<PotatoGim> 정보과학회에 회원이면 되나요??
<DarkCircle> 그냥 논문 자체가 ZeroMQ 쓴거 가지고  테스트값 뽑아내는거라 흠 ..
<DarkCircle> 학교 ID 있으면 도서관으로 우회해서 보실 수 있을텐데용 /-ㅠ-/
<PotatoGim> 아...
<PotatoGim> 아이디만 있었지 써먹었던 적이 없네요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 졸업생이면 도서관에 연회비 내면 기존에 가입한 ID로 IEEE 논문도 볼 수 있고
<autowiz_> 전에 그거때문에 아주 도서관 서버에 웹프록시 올라가고 난리였습니다.
<PotatoGim> 컥...
<DarkCircle> 도서관 서버에 웹 프록시 올리는건 대부분 기본이예요
<DarkCircle> 외부에서 접근이 되게 하느냐 아니냐의 차이일뿐.
<autowiz_> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 물론 프록시를 쓰면 속도가 구려 터져서 그게 좀 문제지만 ...
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 이상하다ㅏ..
<DarkCircle> 받아볼 수 있는건 다 받아볼 수 있는 정도.
<PotatoGim> 도서관 로긴이 안되네요...
<PotatoGim> 학교 홈페이지는 되는데...
<PotatoGim> 뭐지 이놈에 학교는...
<autowiz_> 따로 관리하는지도
<DarkCircle> 도서관 로긴 ID 아마 다른 식으로 들어갈걸요.
<DarkCircle> 학번으로 들어갈 수도 있고 .....
<PotatoGim> ...
<PotatoGim> 로그인 서비스 이용이 불가능한...
<PotatoGim> 계정이라네요...
<DarkCircle> 정규학기 외 등록금 납부 안하셨죠?
<DarkCircle> 그러면 안되고 (...)
<PotatoGim> 졸업했습니다...ㅜ
<DarkCircle> 학위논문 통과하고 졸업이요?
<PotatoGim> 네...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그럼
<DarkCircle>  /-ㅠ-/ 끗!
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜ 이거 연장 안되는거죠?
<DarkCircle> 뭐 연장이라기보단 ...
<DarkCircle> 학교 도서관에 물어보세요
<DarkCircle> 졸업생 등록 서비스가 있긴 함.
<DarkCircle> 1년에 얼마 내면 기존 학생증 들고 이용할 수 있어요
<PotatoGim> 음...
<DarkCircle> 저 같은 경우도 연회비 내면 아무때나 가서 도서관에 죽치고 놀 수 있네요
<DarkCircle> (ㅇ?)
<autowiz_> 아 대학교 마다 다를 수 있는데 , 일반인도 그냥 등록해서 대학 도서관 사용할 수 있더군요.
<DarkCircle> 네 지역주민한테 개방한다고 등록하면 등록증 찍고 들어갈 수 있는 학교 있어요
<autowiz_> 다만 저희 사이트 한곳은 등록기간이 1년에 몇일 안되더라구요
<autowiz_> 논문서비스는 어떨지 모르겠습니다
<PotatoGim> 오 오예오예
<DarkCircle> 일반인도 논문서비스는 될거예요
<DarkCircle> 다 포함됨.
<PotatoGim> 젠장..
<DarkCircle> 도서관에서 제공하는 모든 서비스를 다 쓰겠다고 비용을 내거나 하는거니
<PotatoGim> 졸업생은 못 쓴다네요...
<PotatoGim> 아우...
<DarkCircle> 연회비 납부제 있나 잘 찾아보세요.
<PotatoGim> 에이씨.. 국립대가 이런 것도 없어...
<DarkCircle> 대학교는 영리 사업기관이라 그런거 심심해서라도 뽕뽑아먹으려고 할텐데
<PotatoGim> 재학생 기준으로 구매해서 안된다네요..ㅜ
<DarkCircle> *애도*
<PotatoGim> 아직 학교 다니는 친구들한테 빌려봐야겠네요...ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 논문 제목 몇개 적어서 달라고 하는 방법도 있지요 :D
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 즐거운 월요일 입니다. 날씨가 쌀쌀한데 다들 감기 조심하세요
<autowiz_> 사마휘님도 감기 조심하셔요~~
<samahui_WS> 고맙습니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-10
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 전 운동 갔다 와서 멍 때리고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> feren 군 안녕~ 잠은 좀 잤어? 몇시에 일어난거야?
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ 나는 환자없어서 멍
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일찍 자고 한 5시? 6시쯤 일났습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 일찍? 몇시? 12시반에 잠들었어? ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한시? 두시?쯤 잤습니다 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 방명록이 안되네요. 흑;;;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떤점이 안되시나요? (사실 저도 지금 방명록으로 애 먹고 있습니다....)
<lexlove> 소스파악 겸 타이핑해서 올렸는데 아예 아무것도 안떠요. 한줄씩 해봐야할거 같습니다.ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: MySQL 설정 위에 있으시죠?
<autowiz> 뭐 그러면서 디버깅 연습도 하고 그러는거지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 에러 페이지 잘 뜨게 해놓고 에러 메시지 확인해보시는게 순서일거같습니다.
<lexlove> 처음에 mysql 접속하는 문장이고 연결이 안되면 에러메시지가 뜨게 코딩되어 있는데 아무것도 안뜹니다.ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 해당 에러 메시지가 안 뜨더라고요.
<lexlove> 그래서 맨 처음에 echo문으로 몇자 적어봤는데도 아무것도 안떠서 한줄씩 해봐야겠어요.^^;
<autowiz> 웹서버 세팅내용중에
<Feren^IRCCloud> 자세히는 모르지만 접속 실패하면 그냥 거기서 끝내버리고 추가적으로 에러 메시지도 안 띄어주길래 전 그냥 주석 처리했엉.ㅛ
<autowiz> 간혹 에러메시지를 숨기는 경우가 있습니다.
<autowiz> 운영서버는 그렇게 하는경우가 있는게. 에러를 숨겨서 해킹을 최대한 막아보려고 하는거구요
<lexlove> 웹상에서 mysql에 접속이 잘 된것지 안된건지 조차 파악이 안되니.. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 개발서버는 가능하면 에러를 직접 보는게 편하긴합니다. 에러 표출(또는 세부 에러 내용 표출) 을 막아놓으면 , 해당 서버나 프로그램 로그를 따로 보거나
<autowiz> 에러 내용을 못보는경우도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> cli 에서 php 를 실행시켜 보는방법도 있긴 합니다.
<lexlove> 사실 mysql 특정 데이터베이스에 특정user 등록하는 것부터 애를 먹었어요.^^;;;
<autowiz> 뭐 그래도 php 접속문의 리턴값을 분석하긴 해야합니다만.
<lexlove> 네... 하나씩 해보려구요. php문법도 좀 봐둬야할거 같아요.^^;
<autowiz> 아 그러고보니  mysql php apache 세팅이 쉽지만은 않았었군요 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/9WEviIbf/
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 일단 여기까지 겨우겨우 했습니다 ㅠㅡㅠ 아직 MySQL에 올리는 기능은 구현도 못 했고요..ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어떻게 보면 c 에서 디비 접속하는게 더 쉬울지도 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 와~ mysql부분만 해결하시면 되겠군요.ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 작성 페이지만 완성해서 아직 갈 길이 멉니다 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 저도요.ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> HTML, PHP에 대한 개념도 없는데 제 맘대로 수정 하니깐 잘 안되네요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 우헤헤헤헹
<bluedusk> 전 올해 남은 연차가 없어요
<lexlove> 연차를 한번도 못썼어요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> autowiz: 인제야 인사드리네요. 오늘도 접종데이라서 바쁘네요...^^;
<lexlove> putty로 서버에 접속하다보니 자연스럽게 vi명령어를 익히게 되네요. ㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이제 플러그인도 하나하나 설치하시고.. 그럴겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 뭔가 우분투에 다가가는 느낌이에요.ㅋ
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<lexlove> autowiz: 오즈님 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 아침저녁으론 날씨가 많이 쌀쌀합니다.
<autowiz> 감기 조심하세요~~
<lexlove> 오즈님도 감기조심하세요.^^
<autowiz> 네 감사합니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 모두들 감기 조심하세요~ (감기 환자가)
<autowiz> 오오 준이 안녕~~
<jun_> autowiz: 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 잘 지내고 있는감/
<jun_> autowiz: 매일 똑같죠 ㅎㅎㅎ 공부하면서 취업사이트 들락날락하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 원서는 좀 냈어? 몇군대나?
<jun_> autowiz: 아직 원서 낸곳은 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 개발자로 원서 내는거에요?
<bluedusk> 개발자 이짘
<autowiz> 네 준이가 초 울트라 특급 개발자가 되기위해 힘찬 발걸음을 도약하고 있습니다.
<bluedusk> wㅓㄴ
<bluedusk> 전 이미 초 울트라 특급 월급 루팡인듯
<autowiz> 루팡이라하심은 어떤의미이신지요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ....하는일없이 월급만 받아가는 도둑을
<bluedusk> 월급 루팡이라고 하더라구요
<jun_> bluedusk: ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 아 몸은 괜찮으세요? 수술하셨다는 소식 듣고서 처음인거 같은데..
<bluedusk> 몸은 뭐
<bluedusk> 안괜찮죠 .. 아직 목발 집고 다니고
<bluedusk> 완치 일년 걸린다고 하니
<bluedusk> 걍 맘편히 있어요
<jun_> 아구구구... 많이 불편하시겠어요
<bluedusk> 뭐 불편한거야
<bluedusk> 그나저나
<bluedusk> 영 맘에 안드네
<bluedusk> jun_: 제가 아는 회사 개발자 뽑던데
<bluedusk> 링크드릴까요?
<jun_> bluedusk: 네~ 링크주세요
<bluedusk> https://www.google.com/about/careers/jobs#!t=jo&jid=/google/software-engineer-seoul-south-korea-1721600060&
<jun_> 구글인가요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> .....
<jun_> 맥북이 새로운 버전 나온다는 소식이 있나요..? 슬슬 가격 떨어질꺼라고 하던데
<bluedusk> 맥북 조만간 발표 한다고 하던데
<bluedusk> 그닥
<bluedusk> 맥세이프2 가 없어지면
<bluedusk> 메리트가..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이번달 말에 신형 출시한다는 말이 계속 돌고 있죠
<autowiz> 영웅님 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> http://thegear.co.kr/13081
<Feren^IRCCloud> 카비레이크 안 들어가는건 참 애매하네요.
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다. :)
<pchero_work> autowiz:  넵, 안녕하세요. :)
<autowiz> 아하 ㅎㅎ 아침이시군요 거기는 ㅎㅎㅎ 월요병은 없으신지요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 아직은 괜찮습니다 ^^;;
<pchero_work> 실은 어제 저녁때 다크소울3 를 사서.. 기대가 크네요. :)
<pchero_work> 스팀 35% 할인 뜨길래 냉큼! 구매했습니다. ㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐.. 그 엄청 어려운 게임..
<pchero_work> 그런데 또 재미집니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 재밌습니다
<Seony^MacPro> 이번 다크소울3는 프롬 게임 중 난이도가 제일 쉬운 거 같아요
<pchero_work> 죽어도 별로 패널티가 없는거 같더라구요.
<pchero_work> 2 때는 죽는거 하나하나에 정말 신경썼는데.. ㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 뭐 소울 잃는거 말고는 딱히 없어요
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 기대가 큽니다. :)
<Seony^MacPro> 지난 주에 엔딩 봤는데, 혼자서 그럭저럭 했으니 난이도는 확실히 쉬워졌습니다ㅣ
<pchero_work> 오! 무명왕 잡으셨나요?
<Seony^MacPro> 아뇨 무명왕은 도저히 안되서 포기햇어요.  무명왕은 보너스 왕이라 안잡아도 되거든요
<Seony^MacPro> 유튜브에서 영상 엄청 봐서, 머리로는 어떻게 깨는지 알겠는데, 알아도 못잡겠더라구요
<pchero_work> 헐.. 엄청 어렵나 보군요.. ;;
<Seony^MacPro> 닥솔 시리즈 해보신 적 있으세요?
<Seony^MacPro> 아니면 블러드본이나...
<Seony^MacPro> 아니면... 몬스터 헌터라도..
<PotatoGim> https://github.com/scrooloose/nerdtree/issues/522
<PotatoGim> Windows의 gvim에서 NERD Tree를 설치 후 오류가 난다면...
<PotatoGim> 엥... 그런데 NERD 트리 명령이 하나도 안 먹네요...
<pchero_work> 다크소울 2 클리어 했습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ 그 뭐더라.. 보너스 용은 못잡았네요. -_-;;
<pchero_work> 고대의 왕인가..? 왕은 클리어 했습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 아 그러시면 뭐 아주 어렵진 않을 거에요
<Seony^MacPro> 오히려 이거 왜이렇게 쉽지 하는 생각이 드실 거에요
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/263353
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-11
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요~~
<razGon_i7> 잘지내시죠?
<razGon_i7> 요즘 접종시즌이라서 정신 없네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 날씨가 가을이다 싶더니 갑자기 밤~아침 기온이 너무 떨어져서 춥네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 이러다가 갑자기 겨울되겠어요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 라즈곤님도 건강하셔야 합니다~ 저는 요몇일 물을 잘 안마셨더니 목이 간질간질한게 위험하네요 .. 물 많이 마셔야 겠습니다.
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 글올리기가 안되네요.ㅠㅠ 아무래도 오타겠지요? 눈이 빠지게 봐야겠어요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 렉스님 웹페이지 소스 작성은 어떤 프로그램으로 하시나요? vi ?  emacs ? gedit ?
<autowiz> eclipse ?
<lexlove> vi로 하고 있어요
<lexlove> 윽 오타발견!!!
<Ferendevelop> lexlove: 저도 서버로 올리지를 못하네요...
<lexlove> 구문은 맞는데 왜 안되는지...ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> syntax highlight 기능등을 사용하면 한결 편하긴합니다.
<autowiz> 오타 잡아내는것도 편하구요
<lexlove> autowiz: 검색해보니 edc.vim 을 설치하라네요?
<razGon_i7> 감기조심하세요.
<razGon_i7> 약간 더워도 바람막이 입으시구요
<lexlove> 네.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: Syntax Highlight는 굳이 플러그인 설치 안 하셔도 될꺼에요.
<lexlove> 그래요?
<lexlove> 설정만 변경하는거에요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네. .vimrc만 설정하면 syntax highlight 자체는 될겁니다~
<lexlove> putty에서 될랑가...ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 쩝
<bluedusk> 안냥하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 됩니다 ㅎㅎ 저도 출근하면 항상 PuTTY인걸요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요 블더님~
<lexlove> 그럼 꼭 해야겠네요.ㅎ
<autowiz> IO wait 유발하는 프로세스를 찾는 방법이 있을까요?
<autowiz> 평소에는 disk io 높은 프로그램 유추하거나 했었는데 disk io  별로 없는거 같은데 iowait 가 꽤 높아서요 ㅠㅠ 네트웍은 좀 많이 쓰긴합니다만
<autowiz> NIC 도 iowait 유발하는지 아시는분 계시면 도움좀 부탁드립니다.  일단 구글링 좀 하고 오겠습니다 ~ ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 'iotop' 명령어로 확인할 수 있지 않을까요?
<bluedusk> 우헤헤
<bluedusk> 존잘로님 이거
<bluedusk> http://bencane.com/2012/08/06/troubleshooting-high-io-wait-in-linux/
<autowiz> 아이고 감사합니다~~
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 드디어 웹에서 DB에 쿼리로 한 레코드 올렸어요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 너무 어렵네요.
<autowiz> 그래 조그만거라도 연동되서 돌아가면 되는거야 ㅎㅎ 거기서 점점 복잡한걸 더 배워나가면 되는거지 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 이건 더듬더듬 찾아가는 거 같아요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 처음엔 다 그런거라고 생각합니다.
<bluedusk> 아니
<bluedusk> 왜
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 오ㅎㅎ 축하드립니다
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 하지만 방명록 파일은 아녀요. 하도 에러나길래 임시php파일 만들어서 해본거에요.ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 축!
<lexlove> 이제 방명록파일을 손봐야합니다.ㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한번 성공하셨으니 금방 붙을겁니닿ㅎ
<lexlove> 한걸음씩 걸어가는 느낌이에요.ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 한걸음, 한걸음 걸어 가야 하는데 뛸려고 하다가 넘어졌습니다 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ 생각했던거 보다 더 난관이 많네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 예제 보면서 하고 있는데 PHP 7.0 버전이랑은 안 맞는 것 같아서 그냥 제 맘대로 해보고 있어요
<lexlove> php 7.0 이에요? 전 5~
<lexlove> 5인걸로 알고 있는데 아닐지도.ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아마도 5.x 일겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 출근합니다~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> Seony: 거긴 밤이겠군요
<Seony> 네 밤입니다ㅣ
<Seony> 밤 10시 반이네요
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 심심하지? 이거 봐바 http://www.thisisgame.com/webzine/series/nboard/213/?series=42&n=46723
<Feren^IRCCloud> 출근해서 조금만 있다가 보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: https://medium.com/@pitzcarraldo/javascript%EB%8A%94-%EC%9E%98%EB%AA%BB%EC%9D%B4-%EC%97%86%EB%8B%A4-%EC%A0%95%EB%A7%90%EB%A1%9C-fb9b8e033b10#.a68qabagr
<Feren^IRCCloud> 얼마 전에 올리신 링크에 대한 글이 있어서 저도 올려봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 읽는 중
<Seony> 재밌네
<Seony> 내가 자바스크립트를 잘 아는건 아니지만, 확실히 자바스크립트는 요즘은 대세이고, 프론트엔드는 진짜 어려운거 같아..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 에고
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘도 땅은 흔들흔들 합니다
<ipeter_denver> 혹시, stdout, stderr 뭐로 나오는거 상관없이
<ipeter_denver> 변수에 저장하는 방법이 있나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 글쎄요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 표준출력/오류 메시지를 변수에 저장하고 싶다는 말씀이시죠?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 파일로 저장하는건 가능하니깐 어찌어찌하면 될 것 같긴한데요..
<ipeter_denver> 음...
<ipeter_denver> 일단 exit status가 3가지가 있는데
<ipeter_denver> 0(성공), 1에러,2타임아웃
<ipeter_denver> 일단 3개 exit status가 stdout, stderr로 나오는지 확인해봐야겠네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 하이
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 내가 어제 준 만화 봤어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네 봤습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오늘 그 게임의 신작이 출시하는 날이거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 보고 접속하니깐 주무시러 가셨더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 바로 사실껀가요? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그 만화가 2008도에 그려진 건데, 아직도 회자되는 명언이 남겨졌지
<Work^Seony> "게임하는데 이유가 어딨어 그냥 하는거지"
<Work^Seony> 벌써 샀지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 벌써 사셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 보면서 얼마나 어렵길래.. 해보고 싶다 하면서 봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 난 그 만화에서 말하는 호드는 안해봤어.  그냥 스토리만 깨봤지.
<Work^Seony> 내가 그 게임을 접했을 때는 멀티에 사람들이 너무 많이 빠져나간 상태였거든
<Work^Seony> 아마 니가 엑박 살 때쯤이면 호드 하는 사람 없을 거야 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아직 살지 안 살지 결정도 안 했는데 괜히 아쉽네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 언제쯤 살거라고 했지?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 산다면 내년 초에 살 예정입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이제 얼마 남지도 않았네요..
<Work^Seony> 그럼 6개월 안지났으니까 그때까진 괜찮겠다
<Work^Seony> 보통 1년 지나면 사람들이 줄거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아, 신작게임이요?
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 글치
<Feren^IRCCloud> 1년 지나도 해외 서버엔 사람 좀 있지 않을까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 핑 튀어서 힘들려나요..
<Work^Seony> 아직은 몰라.  해봐야 알아.  잘만들었으면 몇년 지나도 있을 거야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 궁금하네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-12
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 안녕하세요~
<Ferendevelop> /disconnect/
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 즐거고 활기찬 수요일 입니다.~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 동내는 날씨가 어떤가요? 그냥저냥 평온하신지요?
<Work^Seony> 요즘 겁나 시원하죠
<Work^Seony> 이불 덮어야합니다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서울은 보일러 안키면 슬슬 추워지는 날씨가 됐습니다.
<Ferendevelop> 전 더위를 많이 타서.. 다들 춥다고 아우성인데 저만 시원하고 좋은데? 이러고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 우헤헤 안냥하세요
<bluedusk> 아름다은 밤이에요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> https://wiki.gnome.org/Outreachy/2016/DecemberMarch
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 액자를 만들었다 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> vim으로 php파일 열었더니 컬러가 예사롭지 않네요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어떤데요?
<lexlove> 일단 주석이 파래서 까만 바탕에선 잘 알아보기 힘들고 따옴표 안의 글자는 빨개서 좀 부담스러워요.ㅎ 나머지는 괜찮네요
<autowiz> 렉스님 미모만큼이나 아름다운가요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> autowiz: 색상이 부담스러워요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 네 그것도 같습니다 렉스님은 부담스러울만치 아름다우십니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 배경색을 검정색 말고 다른 것으로 변경해야 할까봐요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: molokai 색상 좋습니다
<autowiz> 완전 검은거보다는 약간 검은 회색이나 , 짙은 갈회색 등이 좋습니다.
<dkj0208> OSX 새버전이 업그레이드 했는데 음성인식 프로그램인 시리가 나왔네요
<razGon_i7> 제 발음이 이상해서 인식을 못하더군요.
<razGon_i7> 영어.ㅋ
<autowiz> 약간 요령이랄가 그런것도 있지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> MEmu 이거 우와 완전 안드로이드 에뮬의 VMware 가 될거 같습니다.
<dkj0208> 저도 인식을 잘 안되요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 최근에 한국에서 광고하는 뭐 음성인식 인공지능 단말기가 있던데요.
<autowiz> 한국에서 만든거 같은데 . 아마존인가 야후인가에서 나온 음성인식 장비랑 너무 닮아서 같은게 아닌가 의심하고 있습니다.
<dkj0208> 와우 memu 집에 가서 설치해봐야겠군요
<dkj0208> 아 sk에서 파는 음성인식 제품 누가인데요?
<dkj0208> 누가가 아니고 누구
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: vim color pablo로 바꿨어요. 그런데 이럴수가 백스페이스가 되는군요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 뭔가 득테만 기분입니다.
<lexlove> vim 참 맘에 듭니다.ㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 쓰다 보면 더 맘에 드실겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 방향키, 딜리트 다 되는군요. ㅠㅠ
<LinDol> 혹시 이제 홈페이지는 없어진건가요? ㅠ.ㅠ
<autowiz> 정상화 시키지 않을까 하고 생각하고 있습니다.
<LinDol> autowiz, 앗 안녕하세요 :) 넵 알겠습니다.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 린돌님
<LinDol> 하루 연차내고 쉬니까 시간이 잘가네요
<LinDol> 하하 :)
<autowiz> 잘 가지고 ㅎㅎ 연차 달콤하고 막 그런데
<autowiz> 시간이 잘 가는것도 사실인지라 ㅎㅎ
<LinDol> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LinDol> 좋네요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<LinDol> 하지만 하루도 시간이 이제 저녁시간으로 ㅠㅠ
<LinDol> autowiz, 오토 위즈님은 무슨일 하셔요?
<autowiz> 요즘은 프로그래밍 하고 있습니다 .
<LinDol> 오!! :)
<LinDol> 멋지십니다. +_+
<LinDol> 전 잠시 해장국 한그릇 하러 =3
<autowiz> 해장국 으음 츄릅
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> feren 군 안녕안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~ 뭔가 오랜만에 뵙는 것 같습니다~
<autowiz> 응 그런거 같네 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이제 이사 가는 날이 얼마 안 남으니 어색합니다
<autowiz> 이사는 어제 하는거야?
<autowiz> 언제?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 2월 초쯤으로 보고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 조금 남기는 했네.. 집은 알아보고 있고?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 구경만 살살 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 100평짜리 보고있어? 아니면 50평?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 서울에서 사는 첫 집이니깐 적당히 50평으로 보고 있습니다
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그래그래 좋아 50 평 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제일 적당하죠 ㅎㅎ 나중에 돈 좀 더 모으면 늘리는걸로~
<lexlove> 서울로 입성하시는군요~ 제가 한 15년만 젊었어도 가서 살아볼텐데 말입니다.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 같이요? 푸흡
<lexlove> 아 ~ 이야기가 그렇게 흘러 가나요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 음... 면접을 봐서 통과를 하시면 될듯 합니다.ㅋ 경쟁자가 많을거 같아서요.(상상이니 마음껏~) ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 네 상상이니 뭐 덤프트럭으로 5대 정도만 상상하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오즈님 자신이 있어뵈네요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 뵈네요? 이상하네요.ㅎ 자신있어 보입니다.ㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘도 어김 없이 출근 시간이 다가오는군요ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 오늘 인터넷이 자꾸 끊기네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 출근합니다~
<Feren^IRCCloud> jun_: 어서오세요~
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 안녕하세요 ^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오랜만입니다 준님도~
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 백수가 되고 컴터보다 책으로 공부하는 시간이 많아지니까 잘 안들어오게 되네요 ㅎㅎㅎ 그냥 컴터를 안키는 날이 더 많다고 해야할까요? ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 대단합니다.. 전 일단 컴퓨터 키고 생각 하는데 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 컴터 사양이 좋지 않아서 그런가..? 게임 돌아가는게 없으니까 키질 않더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> jun_: 안녕하세요.^^
<jun_> lexlove: 안녕하세요~ 오랫만에 인사드려요~
<lexlove> 준님 무슨 공부를 하시나요?
<jun_> lexlove: 지금은 영어 공부 하고 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 게임 안 하는데도 이러네요 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 전 그냥... 요새는 이력서 내려고 사람인이나 잡코리아 들어갈때만 컴터 켜서요;;ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 어려운 공부하시네요.
<jun_> lexlove: 제가 제일 못하는 영어 공부 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 저도 제일 못하는게 영어에요.ㅠㅠ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 글고보니 lexlove 만나러 갈일이 아예 없어져서..아쉽네요.. 서울오셨을때 뵈었어야 하는데....크~
<lexlove> 이제 내려오실 일이 없어졌다구요????
<jun_> lexlove: 놀러가려고 계획을 잡지 않는다면...없어졌다고 봐야죠 하하하하;;
<bluedusk> jun_: are you studing english?
<jun_> bluedusk: 네 공부를 하고 있지만.. 그냥 구글검색해서 읽고 IT경험자들과 채팅 나눌수 있을 정도를 목표로.... 졸고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저도 영어의 벽을 넘어야 하는데 말입니다.ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 뭐랄까.... 저는 철저하게 재미위주거든요... 이 공부가 재밌다 하면 좋아하고 잘하게 되는데.. 영어는 아무리해도... 재미를 못 느끼겠어요
<lexlove> 타임머신이 있어서 과거로 간다면 과거의 저에게 영어공부 좀 하라고 말하고 싶네요.ㅋ
<jun_> 저는 저를 잘 알기 때문에 공부하라고 말만한다고 해서는 안할꺼 같구요... 뭔가 자극적인 말을 해야할것 같은데
<lexlove> 아하.... 과거의 저도 그럴거 같습니다.
<jun_> 뭐랄까.. 지금의 제가 지금의 생각과 경험을 가지고 어려진다면 모르겠지만... 과거의 저나..지금의 저나.. 똑같을것 같네요
<lexlove> 전 요새 멀쩡한 제 개인홈페이지 폐쇄하고 집에 서버하나 간단하게 구축한 후 홈피 만든다면 php 소스 보는 중인데 뭐 하는 것 마다 막히네요.
<lexlove> 하나 되면 그 다음이 안되고...
<jun_> 크~ php는 해본적이 거의 없어서;;;
<bluedusk> 그거 전기세 많이 나와요
<bluedusk> 저 집에 서버 없애고 전기세 1/3로 줄었어요
<bluedusk> 매달 3만원선에서 1만원 미만으로
<lexlove> 헉;;;; 다음 달에 얼마나오나 봐야겠네요.ㅎ
<jun_> bluedusk: 우와... 엄청 줄어들었네요....
<bluedusk> 올 여름 에어콘 겁나 틀었는데도 만원 안나왔어요
<jun_> 전 에어컨이 없는데도....12000원 정도 나왔었는데...
<jun_> 차라리 에어컨이 있는게 더 좋은건가;;;
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<jun_> lexlove: 들어가세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> lex_home: 전기세가 걱정이면 제 놀고 있는 DigitalOcean 서버 쓰셔도 되요
<JasonJang> \\
<PotatoGim> 서버는 자고로 회사 장비실에...ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 네트워크도 무료! 전기세도 무료!
<PotatoGim> 고장나면 남는 부품이나 재고로 대체!
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/482820672
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ회사 장비실
<LinDol> 헛 아직 퇴근 못하신건가요? ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-13
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 오늘은 한가. 쩝 삼일만에 한가하면 안되는데.
<autowiz> 라즈곤님의 번창을 기원드리옵니다.~
<autowiz> 오늘의 날씨는 어떤가요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 오늘은 날씨가 맑습니다. 너무나도
<lexlove> 울동네는 흐립니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저희도 맑습니다
<autowiz> 날씨 좋은 가을 이군요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 전기세 걱정이면 제 놀고 있는 서버 쓰셔도 되요
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 얼마나 나오는지 보구요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 괜찮으니 나중에 편하실 때 말씀해주세요~
<lexlove> 네.^^
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 일단 방명록에서 글올리기 했을때 DB에 올려지네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 뭐가 잘못된건지 알았어요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 오 ㅎㅎ 드디어 성공하셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 잘못된거 찾으시는김에 제 몸에 잘못된점도 찾아주세요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 방금 저녁 먹었는데 배 고픕니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 전에 못먹은거 보충하려고 하는 모양입니다.^^
<lexlove> 축난거 원상복귀 시켜야하니까요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떻게 밥 먹고 양치 하고 자리에 앉았는데 배가 고픈건지..
<lexlove> 단 것 넣어달라는 뇌의 신호일수도.....ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 초콜릿을 먹어 볼까요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 일단 한걸음 떼었습니다.ㅠㅠ form과 input type로 받은 변수값을 그냥 사용하면 안되는군요. 부들부들.... 알아내기까지 오래걸렸네요.흠;;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이제 다시 또 속도 붙을겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> <input type='text' name='name' size= ..... > 이렇게 하고 $name으로 그냥 사용하면 변수값을 받아쓰질 못하네요.
<lexlove> 다른 문제가 발생했지요. 검색하다가 알게된건데 처음에 db만들 때 한글사용을 위한 뭔가를 해야하더군요. 방금 한글써봤더니 다 깨지네요.ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 그래도 하나 해결하면 어찌나 기분이 좋은지.. 이맛에 프로그래밍을 하나봐요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> MySQL Default Encoding 이런식으로 검색하면 나올겁니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 출근합니다~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 결국 먹을거 사서 출근합니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저는 퇴근해요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 채널에 저 포함 4분 밖에 안 계시는군요 ㅋㅋ
<ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<HolyKnight> https://brunch.co.kr/@yeobag/4
<HolyKnight> http://www.popit.kr/more-software-developer-less-productivity/
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-14
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 오늘 하루도 즐겁고 행복한 하루 되세요~~
<lexlove> 인사를 한 후에 창을 닫아버려서 다시 들어왔네요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 즐금입니다.^^;;
<autowiz> 활활불타오르는금요일 이군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 활활 타오르고 싶네요.ㅎㅎ 이젠 사람들 만나도 밥만 먹어요.ㅠㅠ 술자리엔 부르지도 않네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 흐어..  ㅜㅜ  그럴땐 술자리를 주선하는 방법이 있을거같습니다.
<lexlove> 아직 몸상태가 그정도는 아닌거 같습니다. 흑;;;;;
<autowiz> 얼른 건강해지셔서 불금도 보내시고 하시면 좋겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 어떤 음악에 빠져서 그 뮤지션의 앨범 5개를 연속으로 줄창 틀어놓고 몇주일째 듣네요.
<lexlove> 어떤 뮤지션인가요?
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> lexlove, 메탈 음악이에요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아~ 메탈음악은 넘사벽이에요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 개중에는 메탈 안듣는 분들도 듣기좋은 몇몇 곡들이 있는데, 그런걸 듣다보면 점점 메탈에 빠져들게 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 전 요새 휘성~
<autowiz> 서니님 은근 메탈 좋아하신다는 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 은근히가 아니라 저는 메탈빠입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 요즘 매일 매일 엑박 리뷰만 보고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 지름신 강림했군
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엑박을 사면 어떤 모니터랑 친구 시켜주지~ 하면서 모니터도 보고 있고요...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 어제 mysql DB에 한글 깨지는 현상을 고쳐볼려고 폭풍 검색을 하고 실행해봤는데 다 실패에요.ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: http://roqkffhwk.tistory.com/142
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저 방법으로도 안되던가요? (사실 저도 MySQL을 다룬적이 잘 없어서 모르겠지만..ㅠㅠ)
<lexlove> 저거 하려고 my.cnf 파일을 찾았는데 없다고..... 그 파일을 못찾고 그냥 잤어요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 헉;;;; 원인을 찾았네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> http://pastebin.com/qC2FkkPU
<Feren^IRCCloud> 위 파일을 '/etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/client.cnf' 경로에 저장하고 MySQL 재시작해보세요~
<lexlove> 제가 어제 /etc에서 찾고 있었어요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아직 리눅스명령어가 익숙하지 않아서 나름 찾는다고 찾아봤는데 못찾았네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 검색 명령어는 종종 헷갈립니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony_> find . -iname filename
<JasonJang> lexlove: VisualBasic에서 두 문장을 한 줄에 이어서 쓰고 싶어요. '이어쓰기'를 표시하는 구문기호가 따로 있어요?
<lexlove> JasonJang: 네 있습니다만 기억이 잘 안나요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 후와~ 오늘 불금인데 챗방은 완전 얼음판이네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요 오랜만에 뵙습니다~~~~
<JasonJang> " _" 맞을까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> JasonJang: code _
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한칸 띄우고 _입력하시면 됩니다.
<JasonJang> autowiz: 하와유~
<JasonJang> 프렌님, 오랜만. 자문자답. 하지만 많이 고맙십니다. ^^
<JasonJang> 엑셀 매크로 중 비주얼 베이직 스는 중인데..." _" 틀리나네요. 쩝 ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~ 오랜만입니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안되시나요?
<JasonJang> ":" 으로 했어요. 감사. ^^
<autowiz> 다음줄이 아니라
<autowiz> 앞에 줄을 끝낼때 " _" 를 해야 하는군요
<JasonJang> 저는 , 제 질문이 잘못 도ㅒㅆ나요?  아닌데. ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 앞에.....
<lexlove> :으로도 되는군요. 여러줄을 한줄에 기입하는 용도인데 말이죠.^^
<JasonJang> 제  목적은 *한줄에 여러문장* "이어쓰기"가 목적.
<JasonJang> 옙 ":" 언어마다   개행 표ㅕ시가 달라서...ㅋ   여러분 감사 ^^
<autowiz> 네 좀 다르네요\
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 전 반대로 이해했네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저도 반대로 이해했어요.ㅎ 다시 읽어보니 잘못 이해한거군요.
<JasonJang> ^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 여튼 오랜만에 뵈서 반가워요
<JasonJang> 반가워요. 하지만,  늘 눈팅하고 있으니 (제) 뒷담화 금지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> irc가 좋은 것 중에 하나가 뒷담화가 없어서 입니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그나저나 전
<lexlove> DB 망가트린거 같아요.ㅠㅠ db에  root로만 접근이 가능하네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ뒷담화 같은거 안 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> lexlove: 잠깐 나갔다 오셔봐~ (그사이 질겅질겅 ㅋㅋㅋ)  아~놔. 왜 이케 갑자기 과격해졌는지 ㅋ
<JasonJang> 프렌, 농담이거든욧, 다큐 아님!
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> JasonJang: lex_home이 있답니다.
<lexlove> irc는 개인서버들이 많아서 욕을 할 수 없는거군요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 어디 그뿐이겠오? 젤 무서운 LOG 도 있쟎요~
<lexlove> 아..... ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> JasonJang: 괜히 찔려서 ㅎㅎ 아닙니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Feren^IRCCloud> 여기에 방대한 로그가 저장되어 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 오호~ 들어가봤어요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 쿼리는 기록이 안되나봐요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 쿼리는 기록 안되죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋ 뒷담화는 쿼리로...
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 쿼리에서 뵙겠습니다...
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> mysql은 서버에서 직접해야되는 모양이네요.
<lexlove> 버전도 안알랴주네요. 췟~
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 설정이 그렇게 되어 있을겁니다, 집가서 바꾸시면 되요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그래서 안되나봐요.ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전자책이 꽤 좋네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 구글 플레이 도서는 DRM 해제할 수 있다던데 진작 알았으면 구글 플레이에서 구매할껄 그랬어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 계시나요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 막 가려던 참이었는데 타이밍 좋네 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 세시를 기다려야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 어제는 무슨 일로 찾았어?
<Ferendevelop> 혹시 Xbox Elite 제품을 사용하는가 싶어서 연락드렸습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 첨엔 SSHD 차이인줄 알았는데 컨트롤러가 조금 다르더라고요
<Work^Seony> 컨트롤러?
<Work^Seony> 아 콘솔
<Work^Seony> 엘리트는 컨트롤러만 의미하는 거야
<Work^Seony> 난 엘리트만 따로 사서 쓰고있지
<Ferendevelop> 그게 Xbox Elite Bundle? 그렇게 팔더라고요
<Ferendevelop> SSHD 디스크 넣고 엘리트 컨트롤러 들어가는 번들팩?처럼요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 살거면 그냥 최근에 나온 Xbox One S 사
<Work^Seony> 엘리트는 결국 그냥 엑스박스원 초기 모델이고, S는 이번에 새로 리뉴얼된 버전이고
<Ferendevelop> 아하, 그럼 굳이 고민할 필요가 없는 문제였네요.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 쇼핑몰들이 재고 처분하려고 초기 모델 헐값에 파는걸 몇 번 본적이 있는데 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 사실 Xbox 버저닝은 아직도 헷갈립니다
<Work^Seony> 이번에 새로 리뉴얼된 S는 일단 두께가 훨씬 얇고, HDR이랑 블루레이 4K가 지원돼
<Ferendevelop> High Dynamic Range..였던가 그랬죠?
<Ferendevelop> 하도 리뷰를 열심히 봤더니 귀에 익네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 맞아.  문제는, 그거 지원안하는 디스플레이 쓰면 소용없지만 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> HDR 지원하는 티비 가격을 보니까 좀 쎄더라고
<Work^Seony> 최신 기술인가봐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 디스플레이는 그냥 24인치 1920*1080 살려고요
<Work^Seony> 1080p면 돼
<Feren^IRCCloud> 4K도 좋고, 큰 디스플레이도 좋지만 효율성으로선 24인치 두 대가 좋을 것 같아서..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아까 주유소에 있는 22인치 1080p 연결해봤는데 해상도가 충분해보이더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 여튼 이래저래 알아보고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 참고로 콘솔은 디스플레이  멀티는 지원 안돼
<Ferendevelop> 그건 상관 없어요
<Ferendevelop> 자리에 앉았을 때 제일 편안한 위치에 있는 디스플레이에 물릴려고요
<Work^Seony> 해상도는 1080p가 네이티브니까 꼭 1080 되는걸 물려야하고
<Ferendevelop> 최종 결정도 안 끝났는데 벌써 기대됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안해본 게임 많을테니, 해볼거 많아서 좋겠다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엑스박스 360 끝나고 원 나온뒤로 정말 정신없이 게임했는데 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 내년엔 게임 타이틀 살 돈도 부족해서 그렇게 많은 게임을 못할 것 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 옆에 있는 PDP TV가 HDMI로는 1920*1080을 지원을 안 해주네요..
<Ferendevelop> 첨에 스플릿 뷰가 왜 안되지 이상하다 싶어서 보니깐 해상도가 영 이상하네요..
<Work^Seony> 엑스박스원 초기에 나왔던 게임들은 가격 인하 많이 되서 엄청 싸
<Work^Seony> 어쌔신크리드나 툼레이더 같은건 만원 언저리 밖에 안할걸
<Ferendevelop> 헐
<Ferendevelop> 한번에 이것저것 사둬야겠어요
<Work^Seony> 나중에 세일 정보 뜨면 알려줄게
<Ferendevelop> 일단 라이브러리에 뭐가 좀 채워져 있어야 할 맛이 나니깐요ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 네 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 어쌔신크리드 최신작 3편 묶은 합본작이 나왔더라고
<Work^Seony> 어쌔신 크리드 영화 보기 전에 게임 한 번 하면 도움될텐데 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 나중에 플레이 해보고 봐야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 올해 12월엔가 어쌔신 크리드 영화가 나오거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 잉 아직 미개봉이였나요?
<Work^Seony> 아직 안했어
<Work^Seony> 스토리가 어쌔신 크리드 1,2,3편을 기반으로해서 나오는데, 게임이랑 100% 똑같진 않은 것 같더라고.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 원래 영화가 그렇죠
<Work^Seony> 어쌔신 크리드가, 설정은 굉장히 좋거든
<Work^Seony> 아직 스토리 들어본적 없지?
<Ferendevelop> 넵
<Ferendevelop> 명성만(?) 들어봤습니다
<Work^Seony> 인간의 DNA는 우리의 기억이나 어떤 것들이 저장된다고는 해
<Work^Seony> 아직 명확하게 알려진 바는 없는데, 일종의 "몸이 기억한다" 라는 말이 있잖아
<Work^Seony> DNA의 70%인가는 쓸모없는 정보로 이루어져있다고는 하지만, 아직 밝혀내지 못한 부분인데,
<Work^Seony> 게임 상에서는 인간의 DNA는 내 피가 이어받은 선조들의 모든 기억이 다 저장되어있다고 설정되어있고,
<Work^Seony> 어떤 회사가 그 데이터를 뽑아내서 가상현실 시뮬레이션을 만들어
<Ferendevelop> 얼마 전에 읽은 아티클이랑 내용이 비슷하네요.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 각 플레이어의 조상들이 살았던 시대를 직접 들어가서 활동할 수 있다고 광고를 하게 되는데,
<Work^Seony> 사실 그 제품을 만든 회사는 템플 기사단이라고 하는 중세시대 때부터 이어져오는 비밀 조직이고,
<Ferendevelop> 우리가 살고 있는 세계가 문명이 발전한자들의 가상 세계라는 글이였거든요
<Work^Seony> 어떤 사람의 조상이, 세계를 지배할 수 있는 힘을 가진 유물을 숨겨놨다는 정보를 입수하게 돼
<Ferendevelop> 오호
<Work^Seony> 그래서 그 사람을 가상현실 게임에 끌어들여서 게임을 하게 만들지만, 사실은 그걸 게임하면서 그 유물이 어딨는지 알아내려고 하는게 기본 설정이야
<Ferendevelop> 엄청 조밀조밀하네요
<Work^Seony> 사실 어쌔신크리드 1,2,3편은 엄청나게 성공한 게임이야
<Work^Seony> 이후에 나온 4,5,6이 좀 그래서 그렇지
<Ferendevelop> 알고 있던거보다 시리즈가 다양했네요.
<Work^Seony> 아 아니다, 4편은 성공했고, 5,6,7이 좀 그랬다
<Work^Seony> 5,6,7은 얼마 전에 합본판이 나왔고, 1,2,3 합본판은 곧 나와
<Ferendevelop> 기대됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 여튼 사기로 결정하면 말씀드릴께요ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋ
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop, 혹시, 우분투 부팅하면서 서비스 실행할 때 붙는 [80G [74G 무슨 의미인지 알아?
<Work^Seony> 분명 안시 코드는 아닌거 같은데...
<Work^Seony> 헐 안시코드 맞나보다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네. 저도 저번에 검색해봤는데 'ansi escape sequence'였던걸로 기억합니다
<Work^Seony> 대충 돌려보니까, 이게 컬러 코드는 아니더라고...
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: The [xxG sequences that you see are the result of Ubuntu emitting ANSI cursor control codes to neatly line up the [ OK ] strings.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 검색하니깐 이런 답변이 있네요
<Work^Seony> 아 커서 컨트롤
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=6204822&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-15
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=61&b=bullpen2&id=6208223&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<Work^Seony> 뭐 솔직히 과외선생이 직업이라기보단 걍 잠깐 방학 때 와서 돈 벌고 가려는 거 같네요
<TaeheeJang> 안녕하세요 여러분, 오랜만입니다. 현재 서버 복구 상황을 말씀드립니다.
<TaeheeJang> 저희 호스팅을 지원해 주고 계신 번즈 측의 문의 결과 서버 랙이 이동 된 것을 확인했으며, 접속이 되지 않았던 이유는 아이피 대역 재 할당이 필요해 작업이 계속해서 진행중이라고 합니다.
<TaeheeJang> 지속적으로 작업 완료 현황을 파악하고 최대한 빠르게 복구 할 수 있도록 노력하겠습니다.
<TaeheeJang> 사이트 이용에 불편을 드려 대단히 죄송합니다.
<Work^Seony> 고생하시네요
<TaeheeJang> 제가 IRC에 접속이 뜸해서 궁금하셨을 텐데, 상황을 제대로 알려드리지 못해 많이 불편하셨을 거라 생각됩니다.
<TaeheeJang> IRC 로그를 읽었는데 많이 궁금해 하셨는데, 제대로 말씀드리지 못했네요.
<Work^Seony> 사실 여기 계시는 분들이 우분투 홈피를 잘 안가다보니 ㅎㅎ  페북 통해서 대충 소식 들었어요
<TaeheeJang> 네. 포럼 업데이트도 하고 정리를 해야 유입이 좀 더 될텐데, phpBB의 업데이트가 쉽지 않아서 미뤄지다 보니 들어오시는 분이 많이 계시진 않네요...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 사실 여기는 하루종일 접속 박아두고 걍 이런저런 얘기만 하다보니 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter_denver> 덴버 국제 공항입니다.
<ipeter_denver> 보스턴으로 이동합니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 좋은곳 가시는군요
<ipeter_denver> 보스턴 인근 아는분 집에서 묵으면서 놀다가
<ipeter_denver> 2주후에 엔젤 아주머니댁에서 머무르면서
<ipeter_denver> 뉴욕, 필리, DC, 볼티모어
<ipeter_denver> 돌아다닐꺼 같아요.
<ipeter_denver> 그리고 귀국합니다.
<ipeter_denver> =)
<ipeter_denver> 홀가분합니다.
<ipeter_denver> 혹시 awk잘 쓰시는분 계신가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-16
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님~ ㅎㅎ 토요일 이시지요?
<Seony> 넵 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오늘의 게임은 어떤것인가요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘은 기어즈 오브 워 4 하고있습니다
<Seony> 엑스박스에서 "플레이 애니웨어"라는 서비스를 개시하면서, 이제 컴퓨터에서도 엑스박스 게임이 가능하게 됐어요
<Seony> 다만, 아직은 모든 게임이 다 지원되는 건 아니구요, 퍼스트 파티 게임들만 가능합니다
<autowiz> 오오 그렇군요
<Seony> 기어즈 오브 워는 모든 시리즈를 다 해봤는데, 정말 최고에요
<autowiz> 기어스 어브 워 는 정말 수작이지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> https://brunch.co.kr/@lifidea/20
<Seony> 솔직히 한국 IT 업계도 겁나 만만치 않게 전문적이고 많이 공부해야하는 분야라고 생각합니다.
<Seony> 오로지 다른 건 딱 하나 뿐.
<Seony> 기업 문화
<HolyKnight> 글네유
<HolyKnight> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2016/10/15/story_n_12499712.html
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> feren 안녕~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~ 요즘 바쁘신가봐요
<Seony> 방금 기어즈오브워4 호드 한 판 하고왔습니다.  시간 가는줄 모르겠네요 ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 볼 때 마다 부럽습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> iTerm Automatic Profile Switching 기능 쓰고 있는데 되게 좋네요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-09
<bridgebot1> <draco> Google Chrome Now Uses Native GTK Window Buttons on Linux http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/chrome-gtk-window-controls
<hkeylocal> 17.10 베타 써보고 있는데 확실히 이전 유니티나 우분투 그놈에서 아쉬웠던 점들이 많이 개선되었네요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> :drake_kr Mir도 버려진걸로 알고있어요... Unity 8 계승한 Yunit 이랑 ubports 에서 Wayland 로 옮겨가고 있는걸로 알고있어요
<bridgebot1> <hyensoochoi> 그렇군요…정말 기다려지네요.
<bridgebot1> <hyensoochoi> 저는 개인적으로 유니티가 정말 싫어서요
<drake_kr> 리눅스에서 터치스크린 쓴다면!
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> Android?
<smd_> .
<ircCloud^Seony> 사무실 모니터링 데탑에 프비 설치하려고 보니까, 모니터가 2대 이상이면 xorg.conf 파일을 직접 만들어써야하는 어이없는 친절을 베풀어주더군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어제는 시간이 없어서 궁시렁대면서 그냥 사무실 나왔는데, 걍 한방에 모든걸 잡아주는 우분투를 쓸까, 시간 좀 투자해서 프비를 써볼까 심하게 고민되네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 게다가 프비에서 그놈 깔면 GNOME 3가 설치되는데, 얘는 왜이리 느리죠?  KDE랑 많이 비교되더군요
<Leave> 안녕하세요
<Leave> Linux 명령어중 locate를 실행해도 찾을수 없다고 나와서 locate를 어떻게 사용해야하는지 여쭈어보고 싶습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 명령어가 어딨는지 찾으려고 하시는 거에요?
<Leave> 아니요 명령어를 사용하고 싶습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 왜 which 놔두고 locate 쓰시나요?
<Leave> 아.. 공부중에 locate가 안되서 왜 안되는지 궁금해서요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 locate 명령어는요, 명령어들의 위치를 디비에 저장하는 방식이에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 업데이트를 하지않거나 안되어있으면 못찾는거죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 업데이트를 종종 해주거나, 최소 한 번은 실행을 해줘야되요
<Leave> 아하
<ircCloud^Seony> 그리고 locate 명령어는, 명령어를 찾기보단, 그냥 파일을 찾는 명령어인데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 이 경우는 그냥 find 명령어 쓰지, locate은 잘 안써요
<ircCloud^Seony> find가 더 유연하거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 참 오래간만에 locate 명령어 보는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Leave> find도 여러개 찾는게 가능한가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 여러개가 무슨 의미죠?
<Leave> *.txt 라는 식으로 사용하더라구요 locate를
<ircCloud^Seony> 아...
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 예제를 들어드리자면...
<ircCloud^Seony>  /usr/lib 아래 디렉토리에서 대소문자 관계없이 *.db라는 확장자를 가진 파일을 찾아서 전부 다 삭제하라 라는걸 실행한다면,
<ircCloud^Seony> find /usr/lib/ -iname '*.db' -exec rm -f {} \;
<ircCloud^Seony> find 명령어가 -exec 옵션으로 여러가지 조건을 실행할 수 있는데다, 여차하면 xargs를 파이프로 붙여서 실행할 수 있어서, 굉장히 많이 애용됩니다
<Leave> 아하..
<Leave> 굉장히 자세한 답변 감사드립니다..
<ircCloud^Seony> 도움이 됐음 좋겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> locate 대신 find 공부하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 실제로 필수적인 명령어입니다
<Leave> 넵 답변주신 성의를 봐서라도 하겠습니다!!
<Leave> 감사합니다!
<ircCloud^Seony> xargs 붙이는건 공부를 좀 해야하거든요. 복잡해서...
<Leave> 굉장히 복잡해 보이긴 하네요..
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 밤이네요 자러가기전 잠시 들어와봤어요
<soyeomul> 우사에 빗물이 범람하여 소가 앉지를 못하여 오늘 낮에 작업했어요 소칸 내부에 침투한 물을 밖으로 배출시키고 마른 볏짚이랑 세치 같은거로 그 바닥에 깔아주고 그러니깐 소들이 앉아서 쉬더라구요
<soyeomul> 참 빡시고도 빡신 하루였어요
<soyeomul> 좋은밤되세요~
<soyeomul> 이만 갑니다~
<drake_kr> 드디어 답변을 받아가시는..
<drake_kr> 프비나 넷비에 gpu 드라이버 꾸겨넣기 더러울텐데..
<Work^Seony> 때려쳤어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 장착된 그래픽카드가 radeon인데, 라데온 모듈 읽어들이니까 걍 아예 깨지더라구요
<Work^Seony> 프비에서 데탑은 걍 안하는게 마음 편한 거 같군요...
<drake_kr> 걍 gpu 제조사가 지원 안해주는게 더러운거죠
<Work^Seony> 네 아무래도 그게 가장 큰 원인이겠지만..
<drake_kr> 그나마 스팀 덕분에 nvidia는 좀 나은데 amd는.................
<drake_kr> ... nvidia는 리눅스에서 gpgpu까지 어찌어찌해서 굴리는듯 하던데요.. tegra라던지 아예 distro까지 만들어 배포할 정도라..
<drake_kr> Amd는.. 게임 벤더들도 기피하죠..
<Work^Seony> 어찌보면 amd는 그래픽카드 사업 접는게 나아보일지도 모르지만, 그러면 엔비디아의 독점 때문에...
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-10
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> https://github.com/josefbacik/fsperf
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz> 회사 네트웍에 장애가 생기면서 끊어졌었네요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> Ubuntu 17.10 출시까지 9일 남았네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 개인적으로 LTS판이 아닌건 아예 관심이 없어서... 18.04 나와도 고민이네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 18.04 나오고나서 1년 후면, 14.04 서버들 전부 업그레이드 시켜야하는데 워낙 민감한 작업이라 업그레이드 도중 다운되거나 재부팅 후 안돌아오면...
<autowiz> 네~ 생각보다는 그런일이 종종 있기때문에 서버마다 버퍼를 많이 두고 작업계획을 잡아야 합니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 14.04 를 전부 업글할때 18.04 안정화 된걸로 하면 되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> php가 큰일이에요. 우리나라는 php5 를 써야 하는게 많은데 16.04 부터는 php7을 지원해서
<bridgebot1> <draco> 따로 설치하려면 귀찮아짐.
<autowiz> 회사에 떠넘겨야지요~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> php 업글때문에 웹앱손봐야 하니까 돈 내놓으라고~~
<bridgebot1> <draco> 돈으로 해결되면 쉬운거죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 제가 업그레이하다 날려서 지금도 지지부진하죠..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 서버는 서버같아야 해요..ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot1> <draco> https://youtu.be/Mw73JR6M6o4
<bridgebot1> <draco> 스타워즈8 예고편 또 나왔네요.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 애비 죽인 놈이 애미도 죽이려고 하고, 스노크도 나오고
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 또 패륜을 하는군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 피체로님 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요~ :)
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-11
<bridgebot1> <draco> 하이
<drake_kr> 점심에 뭐먹지..
<bridgebot1> <draco> 피와 살이 되는 고기
<drake_kr> 소화도 잘 되고
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> @mark 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 비가 내립니다
<autowiz> 어제 밤에는 비가 꽤 오더라구요
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 즐점요
<autowiz> 라즈곤님도 맛점 하에요~ ㅎㅎ
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 옙
<soyeomul> 앗 옥토위즈님 라즈곤님 모두 꾸벅 꾸벅~
<soyeomul> 비가 내리니 가을거지(추수) 하는분들도 잠시 일손을 멈추더이다..
<soyeomul> 저도 소여물만 주고 오늘은 집에서 쉬고 있어요..
<soyeomul> 어제까지 우사 거름 빡시게 쳤더니..
<soyeomul> 매일 매일 하루 두번씩 소여물을 주러 우사에 가니깐 운동이 따로 필요없는점이 참 조으네요..
<soyeomul> 돈들여 살뺄 필요도 없어서요
<soyeomul> 헌데 가끔 노동강도가 빡셀땐.. 손가락 마디 마디가 아프네요
<soyeomul> 점심 먹으로 갑니다 모두들 좋은 하루 되세요~!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot1> <draco> 옥토...ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> https://i.makeagif.com/media/6-22-2015/XA7nK2.gif
<Leave> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<Leave> crontab이 안되서
<Leave> 도움을 바랍니다.ㅠㅠ
<Leave> crontab에 */1 * * * * date >> date.log 저장했구
<Leave> tail -f date.log 로 확인해보는데
<autowiz_> 혹시 크론텝 파일을 직접 수정하신건가요?
<Leave> 갱신이 안됩니다 ㅠㅠ
<Leave> crontab -e 로 했습니다
<autowiz_> crontab 에 지정한 명령이
<Leave> */1 * * * * date >> date.log 입니다
<autowiz_> 실행되는 환경자체가 일반 쉘로긴이랑 다를 수 있습니다. 일단 log 파일을 절대경로로 잡아보시지요
<autowiz_> 그리고 */1 은 어떤 의미인가요? 저도 몰라서
<Leave> 1분에 한 번 입니다
<autowiz_> 그냥 * 로 해도 1분에 한번이 됩니다.
<Leave> 아.. 그렇습니까..?
<autowiz_> 우선 제가 말해드린 두가지를 한번 해보시지요~
<autowiz_> 경로 문제인 경우도 있을 수 있습니다. 디렉토리에 접근권한이 없다던가
<autowiz_> 파일에 쓰기 권한이 없다던가
<Leave> 그렇군요
<Leave> 해보겠습니다
<Leave> * * * * * date >> /workspace/Linux/date.log 으로 했습니다
<Leave> 그리고 tail로 확인해보는데 ..갱신이 안됩니다
<Leave> 어디가 문제일까요..
<autowiz_> crontab 은 어느 사용자 권한으로 돌아가나요?
<autowiz_> 그리고 ls -ald /workspace
<autowiz_> ls -ald /workspace/Linux
<autowiz_> ls -ald /workspace/Linux/date.log
<autowiz_> 결과도 한번 봐야할거같습니다.
<Leave> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 10월 7 13:25 /workspace
<Leave> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 10월 10 12:32 /workspace/Linux
<Leave> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 99 10월 10 12:48 /workspace/Linux/date.log
<Leave> 차례대로 입니다
<autowiz_> cat 명령으로는 어떻게 나오나요?
<autowiz_> tail 로 본거랑 같은가요?
<Leave> 네 같습니다
<autowiz_> 당연히 명령은 루트권한으로 돌아가는거같군요
<Leave> 그럼 크론탭에서 sudo를 붙여야 하나요?
<autowiz_> 크론탭 은 각 사용자별로 각각 설정을 가지게 되니까 sudo crontab -e 하면
<autowiz_> 루트 사용자의 크론탭파일을 편집하게 되고 그러면 루트 권한으로 실행이 됩니다.
<autowiz_> 다른 사용자 일때 crontab -e 를 하시면 해당 사용자 의 크론탭파일이 수정되고 당연히 해당 사용자의 권한으로 명령이 실행되구요
<autowiz_> 일단 지금 쉘 권한은 누구로 되어 있나요?
<autowiz_> 아니면 id 명령 결과를 붙여주셔도 됩니다.
<Leave> 저.. id 명령어 맞지요?
<Leave> 0으로 나옵니다..
<autowiz_> 0 이면 루트가 맞긴 할텐데요 , 배포판은
<autowiz_> 어떤걸로 설치하신건가요?
<Leave> 구름 ide 에서 하고 있습니다
<Leave> 우분트입니다
<Leave> 우분투
<autowiz_> 눈에 잘 안보이는 오타가 있지는 않겠지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 일단 * * * * * touch /tmp/crontab-test
<autowiz_> 이걸로 한번 테스트 해봐주실 수 있으신가요?
<autowiz_> 1분 후에 /tmp 디렉토리에 crontab-test 파일이 생기면 일동작은 하고 있는겁니다.
<autowiz_> 일동작은 -> 일단 동작은
<Leave> 넵
<Leave> 안생기는것 같습니다
<autowiz_> 구름 ide 환경이라서 그러진 않을텐데 말이지요 ㅠㅠ
<Leave> 네.. 구름 ide로 다 되긴 했습니다만..
<autowiz_> path 설정하다가 잘못한경우가 있을 수 도 있구요
<Leave> path 요..
<autowiz_> which touch 한번 해보시지요
<autowiz_> 우분투가 이미 설치된상태로 서비스가 제공되나요?
<Leave> ./usr/bin/touch
<autowiz_> crontab 을 못쓰는 서비스도 있다고 들었던거같네요
<Leave> 점 빼고 나옵니다
<Leave> 네
<autowiz_> 일단 crontab -e 하셔서
<autowiz_> * * * * * /usr/bin/touch /tmp/crontab-test
<autowiz_> 하고 결과를 한번 봐야할거같습니다.
<Leave> 넵
<Leave> ls -l /tmp
<Leave> 아무것도 없습니다
<autowiz_> su - -c '/usr/bin/touch /tmp/crontab-test'
<autowiz_> 띄어쓰기 잘 하셔야 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그냥 쉘에서 저명령 실행하면 어떻게 나오나요?
<Leave> 아무런 반응 없습니다
<autowiz_> ls -altrh /tmp
<autowiz_> 하면 crontab-test 파일이 생겼나요?
<autowiz_> 아니면 역시 아무것도 없나요?
<Leave> 어 생겼습니다!
<autowiz_> 흐음 ... 희안하네요 crontab 쪽에 뭔가 문제가 있거나 막혀있는거 같은데요
<Leave> 그렇습니까..?
<Leave> 갑자기 생겼네요..신기합니다
<ircCloud_autowiz> 마지막 명령어는 그냥 실행시킨 거니까요 ㅎㅎ
<Leave> 아..하..
<Leave> 그냥 실행 시킨것이군요..
<ircCloud_autowiz> 이런 문제는 직잡 봐야 펀한데 어렵네요 ㅠㅠ
<Leave> 흐흫..ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 클라우드 어디꺼 쓰고 계신가요?
<Leave> 구름 ide 입니다
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아하 저는 구름 ==클라우드  인줄 ㅜㅜ 죄송합니다.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아직 직접써보지는 못해서 정확하게 어디가 문제인지 모르겠네요 ㅜㅜ  시간이되면 오늘이나 내일 오전에 직접한번 해보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Leave> 아닙니다 해결은 못했지만 질문들어주셔서 감사함니다
<Leave> 실습은 꼭 성공해보는게 고집이라서요.. ㅎㅎㅋㅋㅋ
<Leave> 감사하구 하루 잘 마무리들!! 하세요!!
<ircCloud_autowiz> 저는 뭐 매일 있으니까 혹시 시간되시면 내일이나 밤에 한번들러주세요 경과를 말씀드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Leave> 네~ 감사합니다~ㅎ_ㅎ
<drake_kr> Cloud snack
<drake_kr> 아마 chroot 해주는게 아닐까요
<drake_kr> 아 이미..
<ircCloud_autowiz> 좀 그럴거 같긴 했는데 특수하게 만들어놓은 환경이네요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 프로세스도 뭔가 덮어씌워서 돌리거나 가상으로 돌리는거같고
<ircCloud_autowiz> 다시오시면 crontab 안될거라고 말씀드려야겠어요~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음.. 그럼에도 불구하고 방법은 있을텐데
<drake_kr> 유저데몬을 만든다거나..
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-12
<bridgebot> <draco> 굿모닝
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> http://www.vmwarekorea.co.kr/vFORUM2017/registration.html?mid=13303&eid=CVMW2000018965687
<autowiz> 렉스님 드라코님 블더님 감자군 하이~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 렉스님 드라코님 블더님 안녕하세요 + 감자군 하이~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 적어도 세션이나 뭘하는 것인지 알게 해주지
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 하늘에 빵꾸가 났나바요
<soyeomul> 비가 계속...
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 그쪽은 아직도 비가 내리나요?
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> fmowl 님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 넵
<soyeomul> 비가 많이 내리고 있어요
<soyeomul> 가을겆이 추수도 오늘은 쉽니다.
<soyeomul> 비가 내려 저도 소여물만 주고 쉽니다.. 아아
<autowiz> 간만에 쉬시는 날이군요 ^^
<autowiz> 감축 드리옵니다
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> UI 들중에보면 재생/일시정지 같은경우에
<autowiz> 세모모양 (play ) , 십일자모양(pause) 를 표현함에 있어서 현재상태를 나타낼때도 있고 해당버튼을 눌렀을때 적용될 상태를 나타내는경우도 있는데 어떤쪽을 더 선호 하시는지요?
<autowiz> 예를들면
<autowiz> 1번) 재생 중일때 ">" 이렇게 표시하고, 이 버튼을 누르면 일지정지가 되면서 "II" 아이콘이 표시됨.
<autowiz> 2번) 재생 중일때 "II" 이렇게 표시하고, 이 버튼을 누르면 일시정지가 되면서 ">" 아이콘이 표시됨.
<autowiz> 생각해 보니 동영상 플레이어들은 대부분 2번 방법을 쓰고 있는거같네요
<jason_KR> 글쵸, 현재 상황에서 활성화될/할 수 있는 모양을 보여주는 경우가 많죠~
<jason_KR> 저도 #2,
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> ^^
<autowiz> 그간 무탈하게 잘 지내셨사온지요~ ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 어휴~, 예, 덕분에요. ^^
<drake_kr> 전에 막걸리 하고싶다
<lexlove> autowiz, 전 2번이요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 재순님 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 2번이 많군요 ㅎㅎ 렉스님 감사합니다.
<lexlove> 추석 잘 보내셨나요?
<lexlove> 길게 쉬었더니 일이 밀려 이번 주 내내 야근입니다. 흑;;;
<drake_kr> 10초같은 추석이었네요
<lexlove> 직장생활하면서 처음으로 길게 쉰 듯 합니다.ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> le x_work: 안녕하세요? 제 인사가 늦었습니다.
<jason_KR> 아뿔싸. ㅋ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 다시 접속했어요;
<soyeomul> 하루 2번 소여물 주는데.. 참 시골은 부지런해야것다는 생각이 드네요
<soyeomul> 월화수목금금금 이니..
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 허허..
<soyeomul> 추수 끝나고 볏짚을 거둬들여야 소들에게 먹일텐데.. 요즘 비가 많이 와서 또 걱정이네요
<soyeomul> 봄에는 비가 안와서 걱정 가을엔 비가 많이 와서 걱정
<soyeomul> 아하..
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 소여물을 참 좋아하시나 보네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 채널에 #소여물 을 생성하는 건 어떨까요
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 현수님 안녕하세요;
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> :grinning:
<soyeomul> 소여물을 잘 줘야 이걸로 먹고 사니깐요;
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 시골에 사시나요?
<soyeomul> 딱 1억 9천 7백만원만 벌면 소여물 그만 주고 다른일 하고 싶네요
<soyeomul> 넵 시골 경북 울진에 삽니다
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 시골에서 컴퓨터라니 왠지 운치있네요
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 자동 여물 급여 시스템을 만들어보시는 건 어떨까요 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 컴퓨터도 그렇게 활용은 많치 않고.. 소와 관련된 자료들이 너무 방대하여서 그거 정리하느라 잠시 크롬북에서 이것저것 정리하고 있어요
<soyeomul> 자동 급여 시스템 참 좋죠!
<soyeomul> 좋지만 아직 개념이 안잡혀 있어서.. 시간이 걸릴거 같아요..
<soyeomul> 매일 매일 부지런히 청소하고/ 거름치고/ 볏짚 주고..
<soyeomul> 를 기본부터..
<soyeomul> 저 일단 저녁 소여물 주러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot> <draco> 개나 고양이한테 자동으로 사료 주는 아이템들 많던데
<bridgebot> <draco> 왠지...부작용으로 '저 인간이 먹이를 주는 집사구나' 하는게 안 생길 것 같은 ....
<a1batr0ss> draco 그럼 개에게 충성심을 기르기가 어려울지도요 ㅎ
<a1batr0ss> 처음 오픈 소스 컨트리븃을 하려고 찾고있는데 떨리네요 아무래도 처음인지라 ㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 전 한번도 안해봤습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 어떤 어플 번역에 참여한 적은 있지만
<bridgebot> <draco> 그 어플 프로젝트가 1년후에 망하더란...
<a1batr0ss> 저도 미루다가 이거 영 조금씩이라도 해야 나중에 이득이 될 것 같아서 ㅎ
<a1batr0ss> 떨림을 무릅쓰고 하려 합니다
<a1batr0ss> 프로젝트는 망하기도 쉽고 그렇죠 뭐 ㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 문제는 유료어플이었다는거죠 ㅋㅋㅋ 10달러였지만. 맘에 들어서 결제하고, 한글화 안되서 제가 90%이상 번역해 놨는데... 업데이트 안하더니 1년후에 프로젝트 페이지 사라지더군요
<bridgebot> <draco> 다른분이 나머지 번역해서 한글까지는 UI에 나오는거 봤지만
<a1batr0ss> 헉;;;
<a1batr0ss> 아깝다
<a1batr0ss> 무슨 어플이었는지 여쭤봐도 될가요?
<bridgebot> <draco> Press 라는 rss리더 어플이었어요
<a1batr0ss> 글쿤요 웹쪽은 잼병...
<a1batr0ss>  gimp를 한 3개월간 많이 써보고 C를 사용하니 gimp에 컨트리븃을 할까 읽어보고 있네요
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 10초같은 추석 공감합니다
<bridgebot> <fmowl> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Leave> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물도 다 주고 집에와서 오늘 하루를 정리합니다
<soyeomul> 다들 퇴근하시고 저녁 드셨는지요;
<soyeomul> 참 빗소리가 굉장한 저녁밤입니다..
<Leave> 그러게요..
<pchero_work> 한국은 비가오나 보네요
<Leave> 한국이 아니신가봅니다..
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 리브님 피시히어로님 안녕하세요 꾸벅꾸벅
<soyeomul> 넵 한국에서도 울진지역이어요 동해안쪽입니다
<soyeomul> 움... SMTP 에서 X- 헤더의 최대 길이가 정해져있나요?
<soyeomul> 제가 메일을 한통 보냈는데.. X- 헤더의 길이가 512바이트에서 짤려버렸어요
<drake_kr> 오 리브님
<drake_kr> Leave: cron은 해결하신?
<drake_kr> 음.. 패킷짤리는건 smtp쪽 가능성이 크겠군요
<drake_kr> Qmail이라면 postfix나 sendmail로..
<drake_kr> 요즘은 대부분 utf8이니..
<drake_kr> 아.. qmail은 아니겠군요
<Leave> dksyq
<Leave> 아니욥
<Leave> 해결하지 못했습니다ㅡ
<Leave> ㅠ.ㅠ
<drake_kr> 항상
<drake_kr> 저 들오면 질문만 덩그러니
<drake_kr> 유저모드 데몬을 만드셔야 할듯
<drake_kr> User mode daemon
<bridgebot> <draco> 어디길래 비가.. 서울은 안와요
<drake_kr> 노원도 왔었는대요
<drake_kr> 그렇게 안보이지만 노원도 서울이에요
<a1batr0ss> drake_kr freenode 채널들은 대부분 질문 -답 이런식인듯요 챗 보다는 ^^
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 어라.. 내가 관리자라니
<drake_kr> 여따 질문하는거보다 ask.ubuntu-kr.org 가 더 나을수도..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 하이
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <0531sylee> 와우
<bridgebot> <0531sylee> 안녕하세요!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <0531sylee> 보..봇
<autowiz> 오~ 도도 도 하이~
<bridgebot> <0531sylee> 와.. 멋있네요..
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 오늘 아침 운동 인증(?) 입니다 ㅎㅎ https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/FNjozYFH/IMG_0244.PNG
<Work^Seony> 오... 열심히 하네
<Work^Seony> 근데 걷는 거야, 아니면 뛰는 거야? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 운동 인증이라고해서 나는 운동중인 도도 사진이라도 볼 수 있나 했는데 아니구만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> Work^Seony: 뛰는겁니다ㅎㅎ 물론 저 거리 전체는 아니고 반쯤 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 관절도 좀 조심하면서 운동해~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헐 겁나 잘 뛰네
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ그건 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 네네 그래야죠ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 그런건가요??
<LucyDoDo> 자꾸 뛰니깐 늘더라고요(? 표현이 좀 이상하네요)
<autowiz> 군대 있을때 2킬로 아침구보 해본게 젤 길게 뛴거같은데 나는 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-13
<LucyDoDo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 아침 구보.. 생각만 해도 별로네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 제가 다닌 국민학교는...아침에 등교하면 구보시켰어요. 1학년은 운동장 1바퀴...6학년은 6바퀴...
<bridgebot> <draco> 학년 올라가기 절라 싫었음
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 지금이랑 많이 다르네요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 운동장도 사립이라 무진장 넓음
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 저희는 운동장 뛰는 거는 체육시간에 한바퀴나 체력검사때 정도인데
<a1batr0ss> 운동 얘기를 하니... 제가 지금 있는 곳 시민 체육대회가 오늘 열리네요 ㅎㅎ
<a1batr0ss> 3km 뛰러 나갑니다...
<a1batr0ss> LucyDoDo 뛰면 뛸수록 늘지요 화이팅! (^^)/
<LucyDoDo> ㅎㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<LucyDoDo> 아직도 갈 길이 머네요.. ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 블더님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 네트웍이 자꾸 말썽이네요 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 공유기교체!
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 다들 저녁 드셨는지요;
<soyeomul> 전 방금 나락베는거 도우미해주고 저녁 소여물 주고 집에 왔어요
<soyeomul> 아아아아 먼저 갑니다 눈꺼풀이 벌써 무겁네요;
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 아직 쓰러지지 않으신 분 계신가요
<drake_kr> 아배고파
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 크으
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 오차즈케라도 만들어 드세요
<drake_kr> 보리차에 밥말아먹으라고요?
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 인터넷에서 보고 한번 만들어봤는데 꽤 괜찮더라고요
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 코딩할때 야식으로 부담도 없고
<drake_kr> 고기먹고싶다
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 고기먹으면 졸릴지도…
<drake_kr> 취향이 확실한게 좋은건지 안 좋은건지..
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 다른사람한테 강요하지 않으면 좋은 거겠죠
<drake_kr> 강요를 하는게 좋을수도
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 근데 이 @bridgebot irc 프로필 사진 어떻게 못하나요
<drake_kr> 글쎄요 전 irc유저라
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 표정이 죄다 이상한데 얼굴보다 그냥 우분투 로고라던가 좀더 심플한 게 있으면 좋겠어요
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 슬랙에서 보면
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> File uploaded https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/files/U7ER42VPF/F7J2LR3NE/pasted_image_at_2017_10_14_02_24_am.png / https://slack-files.com/T068QEXT4-F7J2LR3NE-3ea294998b
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 요렇게 나오거든요
<drake_kr> The requested file could not be found.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 연휴 막판 감기 독감으로 고생하다 폐렴까지 와서 완벽하게 쉬다 왔네요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-14
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 지난 7월 발표에 소개했던 하이텔 단말기 기억하시나요?
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 혹시 단말기 케이스 제외한 내장 부품 (브라운관+메인보드+파워보드) 필요한 분 계세요?
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 2대 중 고장난 1대를 분해해 케이스만 갖다가 개조하고 부품이 남았는데...
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 브라운관과 메인보드는 정상 작동하지 않습니다.
<jason_KR> 좋은 모'가 나왔네요. https://youtu.be/eWyxTKa2tZ0
<jason_KR> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/stylus-labs-write-handwriting-notes-app-linux
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 이만 자러갑니다~
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> @hyensoochoi 음 slack-irc 봇에서 프로필 이미지를 자동으로 하는건데 디폴트가 저런거에요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 그리고 여기에 이미지 업로드 하시면 IRC 에 있는 분들은 못보셔요 슬랙에 업로드한건 기본적으로 슬랙 회원만 볼수 있어서…
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 아 그렇군요
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 근데 그러면 설정 변경은 안되나요?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> IRC 있는 분들도 봐야 하면 이미지 링크를 올리시면 되요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 가능해요 프사 변경
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/files/U7ER42VPF/F7J2LR3NE/pasted_image_at_2017_10_14_02_24_am.png
<bridgebot> <youngbin> https://github.com/ekmartin/slack-irc
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 링크로 올렸습니다
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 그런데 제가 관리자가 아니라서
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 음 슬랙 링크 말고 다른 이미지 호스팅 사이트에 올리신 다음 그 링크를 올리셔야 보일거에요
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 아 그렇군요…
<bridgebot> <youngbin> robohash 같은 프로필 생성기 url 다른걸로 대체하면 되요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 아 참고로 브릿지봇 제가 관리하니 저한테 문의하시면 됩니다
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 알겠습니다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> https://robohash.org/
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 여기 보면 다양한 프로필 이미지 세트 프리셋이 있네요
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 고양이로 가죠
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 허헣
<bridgebot> <youngbin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 잠시만요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 기다리고 있겠습니다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 음… 설정 변경하는 김에 연동 봇 돌리는 서버 패키지 업뎃도 좀 하겠습니다. slack이랑 irc 연결이 잠시 끊길겁니다
<bridgebot> <hyensoochoi> 네넵
<kenixer> irc에서 접속해봤습니다
<kenixer> 음 아직 연결되지 않았나 보군요
<youngbin_> (봇 설정 변경 확인을 위한 테스트)
<kenixer> 오오!
<youngbin_> 고양이르 잘 나오네요
<kenixer> 기여어!
<youngbin_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/H8Fqg4uX/%E1%84%89%E1%85%B3%E1%84%8F%E1%85%B3%E1%84%85%E1%85%B5%E1%86%AB%E1%84%89%E1%85%A3%E1%86%BA%202017-10-14%20%E1%84%8B%E1%85%A9%E1%84%92%E1%85%AE%209.29.44.png
<kenixer> 역시 개발자는 고양이나 강아지죠
<drake_kr> ??
<bridgebot> <youngbin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 내일 아침 되면 슬랙에서는 고양이가 잔뜩 보이겠네요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 우분투는 IRC 가 훨씬 더 활발하니 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kenixer> 그쵸 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 개발자는 펭귄이죠
<kenixer> 헛
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 리눅서가 팽귄 아닌가요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kenixer> 펭귄 셋이 없는 게 아깝네요
<kenixer> 만드는 게 나으려나
<drake_kr> 백곰도(코캌콜라)
<kenixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kenixer> 그러고 보니 다들 irc 클라이언트는 뭐 쓰시나요?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 전 IRCCloud 사용합니다
<drake_kr> irssi
<kenixer> 오옹
<kenixer> 전 kiwiirc인데
<kenixer> 좀 바꿔볼까 싶네요
<drake_kr> irssi는 회사에서
<kenixer> 그거 커맨드라인 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 일하는 것처럼 위장 하실 수 있어서 쓰시는 거였나요 아마(?)
<drake_kr> 콘솔창이니까 얼른보면 뭐하는지 모르죠
<kenixer> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kenixer> 아는 사람은 콘솔에서 웹브라우저도 돌리던데
<kenixer> 그거랑 비슷한 거군요
<drake_kr> 웹부라자는 w3m
<kenixer> !!!
<bridgebot> <youngbin> (월급 루팡 성공)
<kenixer> ???: 계획대로다
<drake_kr> 폰에서는 irccloud
<kenixer> 방금 설치했는데
<kenixer> 이거 유료였나요?
<drake_kr> 접속유지비
<bridgebot> <youngbin> irccloud 부분유료에요
<kenixer> 그렇군요
<drake_kr> 갑자기 돌솟비빔밥 먹고싶다
<kenixer> 잠깐 나갔다가 irccloud 써서 돌아오도록 하죠
<kenixer_> 아아 겨우 됐네요
<kenixer_> 앱도 있고...이거 물건이군요
<drake_kr> 뭐먹지..
<kenixer_> Rss 피드를 드세요
<kenixer_> 너무 썰렁했나
<drake_kr> 새벽에 돌솥비빔 파는데가 없어서..
<drake_kr> 치킨이나 뜯으러 갈까..
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-15
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> IRC 이용자 프사가 고양이로 바뀌었네요ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 고양이 시룬데
<drake_kr> 요새는 음악도 유튜브로 듣네요
<drake_kr> 좋은건지 안 좋은건지 모르겠다아
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘 우사옆에 논 한떼기 추수했습니다.
<drake_kr> https://go.twitch.tv/ddokebi < 前 이벤트매니저의 방송입니다
<soyeomul> 드렉님 꾸벅~
<soyeomul> 아하 대화중이셨군요...
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 넵!
<soyeomul> 그럼 잠시 이메일 확인하러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 엇 벌써 졸립니다..
<soyeomul> 이만 먼저 가볼께요
<drake_kr> 주무세요
<soyeomul> 모두 수고하세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 앞으로 3시간 후면 월요일;;
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 고양이 귀여워요 ㅋㅋ
<hkeylocal> 제 고양이는 어떻게 생겼을까요!
<bridgebot> <hkeylocal> 치즈냥이 귀엽네요
<kenixer_> 귀엽죠
<kenixer_> 이거 참 왜 계속 언더바가 닉 앞에 붙는 걸까요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> kenixer_: underscore가 붙는 이유는, 이미 다른 사람이 그 닉을 쓰고있어서 그런게 아닐가 싶네요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<ircCloud^Seony> 잘되던 오픈스택이 오늘 또 말썽을...
<ircCloud^Seony> 오픈스택 운영유지보수하기 참 힘든데, 그렇다고 안쓸 수도 없고, 딱히 대안도 없고...
<ircCloud^Seony> OpenVPN 같네요..
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-07
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 비오는 월요일 출근길 이군요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_> 아 잠오네요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 아고 오랜만에 감기가 심하네요
<razGon_> 요즘 국제화 되서 A형 독감이 벌써 부터 돌더라구요.
<razGon_> 호주와 뉴질랜드에서 걸려서  온다는...
<Seony> 흐 그렇군요
<razGon_> 독감 예방 접종이 일년에 두번이 루틴화 될듯요
<razGon_> 이번에 미국의 민주당 대통령 후보에서 잼있는 사람이 나왔더군요. 앤드류양이라고.ㅎ
<Seony> 네 말이 좀 많긴 하죠
<autowiz> 미국 마트 같은데 보면 보통 물건을 종이 백(대형 종이봉투) 에 많이 넣어주는데 , 환경 때문에 플라스틱을 적게 쓰기위함이 더 컸을까요?  아니면 단순히 싸기 때문이었을까요?  예전 드라마나 그런거 봐도 다들 종이백에 담아서 오길래
<autowiz> 그냥 궁금해서 혹시 아시는분 계실까봐 여쭤봅니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 예전에는 잘 모르겠는데 요즘은 환경 때문에 비닐 사용을 법으로 금지해서 그래요
<Seony> 그것도 사실 주마다 법이 다 달라서 확실치는 않지만, 예전에도 그랬던 건 아마 환경 때문에 법으로 금지시켜서 그런 게 아니었나 싶네요
<Seony> 월마트에서 썩는 비닐 개발해서 사용한 이후로는, 그런 종류의 비닐봉투는 일부 대형마트에서 여전히 쓰고있긴 한데, 예전처럼 무료로 주진 않아요
<autowiz> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 지구 기온이 자꾸만 오른다고 해서 걱정입니다. 따지고보면 세상에 나와 있는 모든 공산품들 만든다고 얼마나 에너지를 소모했었는지 또 지금도 소모하고 있는지 여러가지고 생각하게 됩니다.
<autowiz> 나혼자 자연인으로 돌아간다고 뽀족한 수가 생기는거도 아니니까요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_> 공산품 자체보다는 육식이 문제라고 하기도 하더라구요.
<razGon_> 정확히는 고기를 사육하기 위한 에너지 사용이 크다네요
<razGon_> 쇠고기 1키로에 10키로의 작물.
<razGon_> 그10키로의 작물을 만들기위해서
<autowiz> 사실 따지고 보면 이것저것 많겠지만 일단 하루빨리 휘발유/경유 자동차가 전기자동차로 바뀌면 좋겠습니다. 교통정체때 그냥 시동만 걸려있어도 에너지 소비가 심한 물건이라 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> (대신 배터리 기술이 더 빨리 발전 해야겠지요 ㅜㅜ )
<jeon3029> a
<Seony> 그래서 저는... 여러가지 이유로 인해서 배양육 상용화되서 나오면 그거 먹을려구요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_> Seony: 혹시 채식중이세요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<razGon_> 배양육만 드신다고 하시길래.ㅎ
<razGon_> 저는 살이 너무쪄서 채식 친화성으로 가려는데 주변 환경이 안도와 주네요.ㅠㅠ
<razGon_> 젠장... 제주에 많은거 돌,바람, 여자 지만, 좋은건  물, 돼지, 고사리.....ㅠㅠ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<Seony> 저는 채식을 하려고 배양육을 먹겠다는 건 아니구요, 채식은 전혀 할 생각 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 뭐.... 환경 문제 동물 문제 등등 여러가지 것들 때문에요
<foxmask> Seony at least we can eat local products instead of food coming from the other side of the earth
<foxmask> (except Soju for me:D)
<Seony> yeah that's true
<foxmask> 커피 타임 ^^
<Seony> the issue is, there are some companies that import pigs alive from the mainland to hawaii in order to promote "it's local".
<foxmask> Seony: I see
<razGon_> 모닝요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_> 아. 일하기 싫은 화요일입니다.
<razGon_> 다만,, 오늘은 내일 쉬어서.
<razGon_> 다음주가 걱정이네요. 노인독감 시행.. ㅎㄷㄷ
<Seony> 내일이 무슨 날인가 했더니 한글날이었군요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-08
<razGon_> 옙
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 어제 야근했더니 오전부터 피곤하네요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오 위즈님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 다들 살아계시네요;;;
<soyeomul> 반가워요
<autowiz> 소여물님도 잘 지내셨는지요
<soyeomul> 네 덕분에요^^
<soyeomul> 살아있다는것에 대한 감사함...
<soyeomul> 자연이 그렇게 그대로 흘러감에 또한 감사함을 느낀 한주였어요
<soyeomul> 미탁
<autowiz> 자연 앞에서는 한없이 작아지는게 인간 이지요 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 대숲농장은 90% 복구했지만 다른 농장과 울진군 전체는 아직 좀 어수선합니다 복구중이라..
<soyeomul> 네 마자요...;;;
<soyeomul> 소여물 주고 농장 대충 뒤돌아본후에 백암온천 왔는데... 오늘길에 보니... 제가 알고 있던 위치에 분명 창고가 하나 있었는데...
<soyeomul> 50미터 이동해 있더라구요
<soyeomul> 계곡 물이 창고를 50미터 이동시켰더라구요 미탁
<autowiz> 창고엔에 있던 물건들은 괜찮을지 걱정이네요
<soyeomul> 그 창고 아마 그냥 농기구나 기자재 보관용이었을거 같은 느낌...
<soyeomul> 아 므 좋은 소식 없나요
<soyeomul> 크롬북 출시라던가
<soyeomul> 토발즈 행님 새커널 발표라던가
<autowiz> 아마도 아직은 없는거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아 글쿤요 5.0 커널이 아직 RC 단계였나 어데서 본거 같은데,,, 기억이 와따가따하네요;;;
<soyeomul> 엇 벌싸 5.3 까지 안정판 출시되었네요;;; 아 제가 뒷북쳤어요 재송;;;;;
<autowiz> 우분투는 19.04 부터 5.x 커널을 기본으로 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 이야~ 20.04 LTS 기대되는걸요~
<soyeomul> 크롬북에 5.x 커널 장착되려면 1년은 더 걸릴거 같아요.. 아직 4.x 대...
<soyeomul> 지금 이 박달나무 크롬북은 3.18 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> https://kldp.org/node/161937
<soyeomul> 파이썬이나 루비 같은 언어도 깊게파고 들어가면 결국 마지막엔 C언어를 만나나바요...
<soyeomul> 그냥 느낌적 느낌...
<soyeomul> 그래서 C언어를 따로 공부하지 않고 죽어라 파이썬만 패다보면,,, C언어가 보인다! 라는 희망을 갖고 있어요
<soyeomul> 소여물 생각이었어요~ 아따 미탁 맞고 뻘소리 한번 해밨네요;;;
<Seony> 아닐걸요? ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 앗 서니님 꾸벅~
<Seony> 파이썬은 언어 자체가 객체지향으로 되어있어서, 코딩을 하다보면 객체지향을 쓰게 되어있거든요...
<autowiz> 파이썬 하면 서니님이 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 그냥 시스템 유지보수용 스크립트를 짜는 수준에 불과합니다..
<soyeomul> 아니 근데 서니님 파이썬이 하드웨어도 제어하고 심지어 양자컴퓨터 화학 시물레이션에서도 쓰이고 등등
<Seony> 근데 C는 객체지향이라는 아예 거리가 멀다보니, 오히려 PHP를 하다보면 C가 보인다고 하는게 맞지않나 싶네요
<soyeomul> 이런걸 보고 있으면 파이썬이 C 고 C 가 파이썬같은... 혼란스럽더이다
<Seony> 그거랑 파이썬이랑은 상관이 없는 거 같은데요? ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하드웨어는 자바도 제어하는데요... 시뮬레이터 역시 다른 언어들도 다 하구요... 그냥 파이썬이 인기가 많고 모듈 붙이기가 쉬워서 많이 나오지않았나 싶네요.  물론 파이썬이라는 언어 자체의 성능도 한몫 하겠지만요...
<soyeomul> 하여간 머 농사꾼 수준에선 파이썬만 해도 감지덕지요 충분하고도 남습니다;;;
<soyeomul> 아 넵;;; 부연설명 감사요~
<Seony> 제가 아는 바가 맞다면, 아직까지 대규모 공장 자동화나 물류센터는 자바 쓰는 걸로 알고있어요
<soyeomul> 자바가 의외로 곳곳에 알알이 박혀있었네요;;
<soyeomul> 하지만 대세는 파이썬!!!
<Seony> 의외가 아니라 아직도 전세계 탑에 들어가는 주력 언어입니다
<Seony> 저는 그런 복잡하고 어려운 언어 싫어서 자바 안한지 오래됐고 개인적으로 파이썬을 좋아하긴 하는데, 아쉽지만 아직은 그래도 자바가 더 쎄요
<soyeomul> 자바로 짜여진거 한번 봤는데 복잡더이다 문법이 그레서 그런지 정이 안가더라구요
<soyeomul> 코틀린이라면 한번 쳐다보는데 확장자도 재밌고 KT!
<soyeomul> kt kt kt
<Seony> 제가 지금까지 본 소프트웨어 중에서 대규모 라고 말할 수 있는 건 딱 2개 밖에 못봤어요.  나머지가 다 자바였어요
<Seony> 물론 저도 많은 소프트웨어를 다뤄보지 못해서 우물안 개구리이긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 하여간 고견 감사합니다^^
<Seony> 고견이라뇨 별말씀을... 그냥 씨부린 겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 어 홀리님 나가셨다;;;
<soyeomul> 돌아오세여~ 홀리님~~~
<soyeomul> 홀리님 어소세요~
<soyeomul> 서초동 반경 10Km 안에 가장 전철 가까운 공영주차장 있을까요?
<soyeomul> 오후 2시쯤 출발하면... 저녁 7시에서 8시 사이 성남에 있는 서울톨게이트 진입할거 같아요 막히지 않는다면 서초동 한번 찍고 아이들 보러 가려는데 언제나 주차가 일이네요;;;
<UbuntuKrSlack4> <ihavnoth> 주차장 검색할 때에 주위 사람들은 “모두의주차장“이란 앱을 사용하더라고요
<autowiz> https://map.naver.com/?searchCoord=b8103f441c45c7aed729beb1b6629c6b834d27a58cac2a4ca936ceede8a840ae&query=6rO17JiB7KO87LCo7J6l&inBound=on&menu=location&lng=807a831f798bb35ba50df31e00b05176&type=SITE_1&mapMode=0&boundary=126.9483661%3B37.4598815%3B127.085832%3B37.5171508&mpx=be93893866b4d628ffe257bc5fc3432a0d3f9f6030c2049f770dbe3519f80f88b3b2077ac499b35f6c15daa1fe6a1ca43791abb9670f16a4825cb998db7d3f07&lat=51e626675ad6ec337c4e58f54b73c9ea&dlevel=9&enc=
<autowiz> b64
<autowiz> 법원입구도로 공영주차장 이나 , 서초구청 주차장  등 그시간대에 가봐야 알 수 있을거 같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 구청 주차장이 보통 사이즈가 좀 되서 괜찮은데 서초쪽은 워낙 차들 많아서 이미 가득 들어차 있을 지도 모르겠네요
<soyeomul> 음 .... 하바노쓰님 위즈님 모두 감사합니다;;;
<soyeomul> 피가되고 살이 되는 정보 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 아무쪼록 저렴하고 안전한 주차장 찾아서 무사히 볼일 볼께요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 저 이만 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~~~
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-09
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> do you know what mean the 4 sign arround the yin/yang circle on the korean flag ?
<pchero_work> foxmask: Sure, may this could be helpful. :) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_South_Korea#Symbolism
<foxmask> 고맙습니다 pchero_work ;)
<pchero_work> We call it, geon-gon-gam-ri.
<foxmask> I see
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-10
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 이브온라인 게임 내에서 유저들이 몇년 간 한 과학 프로젝트를 지원해왔는데, 그 담당 물리학자가 이번에 노벨물리학상을 수상했네요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> foxmask: Good morning :)
<foxmask> pchero_work: hi :)
<foxmask> 커피 타임 ^^
<pchero_work> Ooops, ?
<pchero_work> How did you know that? :screem"
<pchero_work> ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<foxmask> why not *<:o)
<pchero_work> Have you put some camera on my desk? :P
<foxmask> pchero_work: arf , no :)
<foxmask> \o
<Seony> o/
<foxmask> good night
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-11
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 진짜 가을날씨입니다
<SIMPLISM> 네 그러네요... 아침에 출근할 때 에어컨 켜던게 엊그제 같은데... 오늘은 히터켜고 출근했네요
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 홀리님 어소세요~
<soyeomul> 심플리즘님 안녕하세요^^^
<soyeomul> 반팔 입다가 전 오늘 가을잠바 꺼내입고 백암온천 왔네요;;
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔 하러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 종료하기직전 재준님 입장하는거 인사못드렸네요;;;
<soyeomul> 재준님도 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> good night 안녕히 주무세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-12
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 존 주말요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> \o
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다.
<zhh71791> hello???
<zhh71791> hello??
<zhh71791> hello???
<foxmask> good night 안녕히 주무세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-10-13
<Seony> o7
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> good night 안녕히 주무세요
